# Zeigt her die Bikes eurer Kleinen... Galerie!



## Bener (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe auf Anhieb keine reine Galerie von Kinderbikes gefunden. Deswegen hier die Möglichkeit Bilder zu posten mit kurzer Beschreibung. Bitte Diskussionen nicht hier sondern in seperaten Threads führen!

Ich beginne mal:

Nen altes geschenktes, blaues 18" Rad stand schon 2 Jahre in der Garage. Meine Große (5) war nun groß genug und Weihnachten stand vor der Tür. Also wurde das Rad komplett demontiert und Rahmen, Lenker und Vorbau gemäß ihren Wünschen lackiert. Danach wieder alles zusammengebaut. Leider nicht wirklich leicht bzw. up to date, aber mehr ist bei mir nicht drin. Sie hat sich dennoch sehr gefreut und ne erste Proberunde war vielversprechend! (Helm haben wir leider bei der Mama vergessen.. Sonst wird IMMER mit Helm gefahren!)





Hello Kitty Bike DIY von Daniel_Bener auf Flickr




Glitzerlenker von Daniel_Bener auf Flickr




Schnell von Daniel_Bener auf Flickr

Grüße,

Bener


----------



## rofl0r (27. Dezember 2011)

Bener schrieb:


> ...ich habe auf Anhieb keine reine Galerie von Kinderbikes gefunden...



Die gibts hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (28. Dezember 2011)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Die gibts hier



Nee, das sind doch *pornicious Kids Bikes [ohne eigene Räder]*.

Eigenes Rad ist z.B. das hier:





Sohnemanns (8) bewährtes Tourenfully. Erzbequem und unverwüstlich. In 2011 hat er fast 2000 km draufgeschafft. Das Rad ist fast täglich im Einsatz, vom Schulweg bis zur Alpentour. Sonderausstattung: Rocket Rons, Flatpedale, Syntace-Griffe, Mavic-Sattelstütze, Klingel und Licht  der Rest ist serienmäßig und funktioniert tadellos. Und ja  es federt.


----------



## poldi222 (29. Dezember 2011)

Uj. Ist das ein 24" oder 26". Zur Zeit fährt mein 8 Jähriger ein gefedertes Scott Octane 20".


----------



## Sentilo (29. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ein Hotrock A1 FSR, 24 Zoll, aktuell aber nicht mehr im Programm.


----------



## chowi (29. Dezember 2011)

20" fuhr die Kleinste von 6-8
Marin Hidden Canyon




24" fährt sie jetzt
Bike Tech Japy




26" fährt ihre Schwester
Winora Power Pro




26"er für deren Freunde/-innen
Fuji




Gerber




Stevens




Wheeler




Gruß chowi


----------



## Sentilo (29. Dezember 2011)

Wow, tolle Armada! Und sehr durchdacht. Besser als Isla


----------



## blutbuche (29. Dezember 2011)

@bener : ..dein kind fährt blind ........


----------



## Shelmut (30. Dezember 2011)

20'' nach 2 Jahre im Einsatz habe ich es verkauft und baue ein 24'' für ihm...


----------



## Shelmut (30. Dezember 2011)

Shelmut schrieb:


> 20'' nach 2 Jahre im Einsatz habe ich es verkauft und baue ein 24'' für ihm...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 222270
> Anhang anzeigen 222271


----------



## Matze_76 (30. Dezember 2011)

@shelmut

schön dezent...was ist das für eine Kurbel + Schaltwerk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shelmut (30. Dezember 2011)

@Matze: wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnern, sollte es ein alte 105 mit Octalink (weil es schmal war, sehr nah vom Kettenstreben, gekürzt auf 140mm und noch gefräst) und SRAM Drehgriff + SRAM X-7 (11-32 / 39)...


----------



## lekanteto (31. Dezember 2011)

Shelmut schrieb:


> 20''


Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen und für eine Gabel?
Danke


----------



## Shelmut (1. Januar 2012)

Rahmen : Gary Fisher (2004?)
Gabel : ein Stahl Gabel für 26'' gekürzt auf 20''


----------



## lekanteto (1. Januar 2012)

Shelmut schrieb:


> Gabel : ein Stahl Gabel für 26'' gekürzt auf 20''


Vom Kürzen hast du nicht zufällig ein paar Bilder? Hut ab vor den Leuten, die so etwas selbst können/machen.


----------



## Shelmut (1. Januar 2012)

Man kann auf einem Bild sehen wo dem Gabel wieder geschweisst ist (ganz unten). Auf dem zweiten Bild ich habe dem Kurbel auf der innere Seite gefräst damit es leichter ist .

Sorry wie ich deutsch spreche, ich komme aus der französiche Seite der Schweiz...


----------



## lekanteto (2. Januar 2012)

Shelmut schrieb:


> Auf dem zweiten Bild ich habe dem Kurbel auf der innere Seite gefräst damit es leichter ist.


Wieviel Gramm bringt das denn?


Shelmut schrieb:


> Sorry wie ich deutsch spreche, ich komme aus der französiche Seite der Schweiz...


Wir verstehen dich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shelmut (2. Januar 2012)

Ich habe nicht vorher gewogen. Kurbel ohne Schrauben : 367gr. am Ende. Gefräst habe ich es nur für Fun gemacht... 

Ziel für mich ist mit alte Teilen (wenn möglich, sonst neue aber nicht teuere Teilen) etwas nutzbar, cool und für Kinder angepasst MTB "zu bauen".

Weil dem 20'' zu klein ist, habe ich es jetzt verkauft und baue ich eine 24'', mit einem SID Gabel modifiziert auf 50mm und andere Dämpfungssytem eingebaut (von einem älterste SID)... mal sehen wie es auszieht am Ende


----------



## Totoxl (3. Januar 2012)

Ich mache mal mit, das kleine hat das Christkind dieses Jahr vorbei gebracht.


----------



## trailjo (3. Januar 2012)

Specialized Hotrock 12 - Inzwischen ausgemustert und abzugeben






Tout Terrain Streamliner, 160mm Federweg und jede Menge Spaß


----------



## Matze_76 (3. Januar 2012)

So, nachdem nun die neuen Reifen dran sind, kann es auch mit in die Galerie....

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1037246

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## IchWars (4. Januar 2012)

Den Streamliner habe ich bei Hibike gesehen.....wow!
Echt der Hammer,wollte einen haben bis mich der Preis fürs komplette RAd auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt hat.Trotzdem geil!


----------



## Y_G (4. Januar 2012)

also dann auch noch mal meine Fotos (Isla 16"):

achja hier sind noch die alten Bremsen dran, sind jetzt XTR V_Brakes dran. Die passen auch von der Farbe besser


----------



## BikerDad (4. Januar 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Wieviel Gramm bringt das denn?
> 
> Wir verstehen dich schon



So wie ichs bei meiner habe machen lassen, warens ca. 55 gramm zusammen.


----------



## lekanteto (4. Januar 2012)

BikerDad schrieb:


> So wie ichs bei meiner habe machen lassen, warens ca. 55 gramm zusammen.


Danke für die Info. Das ist ja schon eine Region wo sich das auch wirklich lohnt.
Welche Tiefe und Breite ist das denn ausgefräst?


----------



## Bruce (4. Januar 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> also dann auch noch mal meine Fotos (Isla 16"):



Was ist das denn für eine Kurbel? Die Farbe würde auch perfekt zu dem Beinn20S, dass ich für meine Kinder aufbaue, passen.


----------



## Y_G (4. Januar 2012)

ist eine alte XT die gefräst und matt gestrahlt wurde, dann halt elox ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce (4. Januar 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> ist eine alte XT die gefräst und matt gestrahlt wurde, dann halt elox ...



Top

Selber gemacht? Oder machen lassen?


----------



## Y_G (4. Januar 2012)

naja ich habe die Werkzeuge organisiert (verkaufe sowas halt) und dann bei einem Kunden von mir fräsen und strahlen lassen. Dann bei einem Elox-Auftrag dazu gepackt


----------



## RemstalBandit (4. Januar 2012)

Sohn mit Focus Raven Rookie 20" Gardasee Ponale 2011 alle Stahlteile entfernt, Zahnkranz durch Megadrive 34 getauscht.


----------



## BikerDad (6. Januar 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Das ist ja schon eine Region wo sich das auch wirklich lohnt.
> Welche Tiefe und Breite ist das denn ausgefräst?



Die Ausfräsung hat die Maße 91 x 14 mm und 7 mm tief.


----------



## oldman (13. Januar 2012)

hier das 24" Scott meines Sohnes nach einem Komplettumbau zwecks Gewichtsreduzierung


----------



## oldman (13. Januar 2012)

und hier die Karre unserer Kleinen, 16" Laufräder an russisch-hessischem Titan (IBS)


----------



## IchWars (18. Januar 2012)

Uih.... das war das erste was ich dachte als dieses Rad sah! Sehr geiler Aufbau!!
Woher kommt die Kette?


----------



## oldman (18. Januar 2012)

ist ne KMC Z510HX Kette 1/8" Rainbow


----------



## tuubaduur (18. Januar 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> und hier die Karre unserer Kleinen, 16" Laufräder an russisch-hessischem Titan (IBS)



DIESES FAHRAD IST SENSATIONEL!!!!!!!

DANKE!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ede (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Hier unser neuer Fuhrparkzuwachs:

Müsing Kid 200, Modell 2010, 20 Zoll, Gesamtgewicht 9,96 kg


----------



## Biebertaler (23. Januar 2012)

Angefangen hat alles vor ca. 3 Jahren mit einem 16" Puky Alu Rad, habs relativ günstig erworben, sonst hätte ich sowas nicht gekauft. Dann vor 2 Jahren hat er ein 20" Merida (Modell: Dakar 620) bekommen, mit dem Rad düst er noch aktuell rum. Ich denke es paßt noch dieses Jahr, nächstes Jahr wirds dann zu klein sein.










Sein Nachfolgerad hat er auch schon, ein Cube Team 240, hab da mal Shimano Schnellspanner montiert, ebenso 2 neue Reifen, Sattel, schwarze kurze bar ends und ein Sidecage Flaschenhalter. Ein längerer Vorbau wird folgen, eventl. noch 2-3 Kleinigkeiten


----------



## spatzel (25. Januar 2012)

Hallöle!
hier das kleine von meiner Kleinen.....weiß von euch jemand,ob es für diese RST Gabeln leichtere Federn gibt,oder obs generell leichtere Federgabeln für 20" gibt?Das Zeugs für die Kleinen wiegt ja generell mehr als für die Großen.....
@oldman:die Kette rockt!Das Rad ist wahrscheinlich uninteressant,aber die Kette....


----------



## Totoxl (25. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön das GT


----------



## Wooly (25. Januar 2012)

- Scott Voltage Junior 20"

- original Scott/RST Gabel

- gekürzte alte Deore Kurbeln mit XPedo Pedalen, 32´er Blatt

- altes DX Tretlager

- Spank Sattelstütze mit original Scott Sattel

- Laufräder mit alten CODA Industrienaben, Alexrims Felgen, Schwalbe Mow Joe Reifen

- Straitline Vorbau, alter FSA Lenker aus der Restekiste gekürzt

- Magura Raceline HS 33 rot

- Schaltwerk altes Shimano 105 er 6-fach mit Shimano Drehschalter


----------



## acmecorp (26. Januar 2012)

Wooly schrieb:


> - Scott Voltage Junior 20"


Heißes Teil!

Wie sind denn die Pedale? Ich stelle gerade ein Bike für meine Tochter zusammen und ihr gefallen die XCF05 mit dem Totenkopflook auch am besten. Habe allerdings noch Bedenken, ob die nicht Schienbeine und Schuhsohlen zu sehr ramponieren...
Sonst sind ja die XCF03 recht beliebt, aber aus dem Schmetterlingsalter ist sie raus (sagt sie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (26. Januar 2012)

Nicht meine, aber da das eine Galerie ist ...













VG
Michael


----------



## Betzel (27. Januar 2012)

Mein Sohn fahrt Lapierre:


----------



## Wooly (1. Februar 2012)

acmecorp schrieb:


> Heißes Teil!
> 
> Wie sind denn die Pedale? Ich stelle gerade ein Bike für meine Tochter zusammen und ihr gefallen die XCF05 mit dem Totenkopflook auch am besten. Habe allerdings noch Bedenken, ob die nicht Schienbeine und Schuhsohlen zu sehr ramponieren...
> Sonst sind ja die XCF03 recht beliebt, aber aus dem Schmetterlingsalter ist sie raus (sagt sie
> ...



bis jetzt keine größeren Probleme, ein Paar Schrammen, aber die hätte es denke ich auch mit "normalen" Pedalen gegeben.


----------



## lekanteto (1. Februar 2012)

acmecorp schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Pedale? Ich stelle gerade ein Bike für meine Tochter zusammen und ihr gefallen die XCF05 mit dem Totenkopflook auch am besten. Habe allerdings noch Bedenken, ob die nicht Schienbeine und Schuhsohlen zu sehr ramponieren...


Mein Sohn hat sie seit knapp zwei Jahren an seinem 20er. Bisher ohne Verletzungen, Schrammen, etc. 
Das Potenzial, sich die Schienbeine aufzukratzen sehe ich schon wenn man im Stehen fährt und dann von den Pedalen abrutscht (Ist bisher noch nicht passiert. Der Grip der Pedale ist gut.). Im Sitzen ist es unkritisch, da der Sattel das meiste Gewicht beim Abrutschen auffängt.
Wenn wir "Fahrtechnik trainieren", zieht mein Sohn zum Schutz lange Hosen an.

Manchmal hat mein Sohn seine Füße nur auf den beiden äußeren Aufstandsflächen. Dann steht der Fuß nicht mehr waagerecht sondern kippt nach links oder rechts. Meinen Sohn stört das nicht, seine Mutter schon (wenn sie es sieht).

Wegen Schuhebeschädigungen habe ich keine Bedenken. Da scheinen die Sohlen stabil genug für das geringe Fahrergewicht zu sein.


----------



## Tommi74 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte ja erwartet, dass irgendeiner aus dem Kinderbike-Forum dieses exclusive Stück abgestaubt hätte.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Votec-Gabel-Liegerad-/120847408125?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c23111bfd


----------



## IchWars (6. Februar 2012)

Das ich kanns nicht genau lesen, Moods oben ist für mich farblich übertrieben. Wahrscheinlich siehts real besser aus aber mir ist das zuviel blau. Edelteile haben ja was aber auch hier finde ich den geraden Lenker und langen Vorbau für Kinder doch grenzwertig wegen der Sitzposition.Sieht sehr gestreckt aus. Aber auch hier kann das natürlich anders ausschauen wenn ein Kind mal draufsitz.


----------



## Ticopuck (11. Februar 2012)

@Biebertaler und @all 

mein Sohn wünscht sich auch ein cube 240 Kid Race, Farbe Teamline. z.zt fährt er ein MTB Giant 20". 
Leider haben wir kein Cube Händler mehr in der Nähe, daher möchte ich gerne fragen wie groß dein Kind ist, da so wie ich Biebertaler verstand ihm das Rad noch nicht paßt.

Mein Sohnemann ist 1,27 m. Ich weiß aus früheren Zeiten, dass die Cube Bikes für Kids in punkto Oberrohrlänge etwas größer ausfallen.

Wie gesagt wir müssten schon weit fahren um eine Probefahrt zu machen; würde ich natürlich auch in Kauf nehmen. Vorab wäre es nur ganz gut von Usern zu wissen ab welcher Körpergröße in etwa das Bike gefahren werden kann.

Danke schön und viele Grüße


----------



## Ticopuck (11. Februar 2012)

@ Betzel:

ein Lapierre-Händler  hätten wir in reichbarer Entfernung. Wie groß war denn deiner als er dieses fuhr. Der Händler müsste dies 24" bestellen und da wollte ich doch sicher sein, dass ihm das Bike passt...

Viele Grüße,


----------



## Betzel (11. Februar 2012)

Auf das Bild (April 2011) ist er gerade um 1.25 / 1.30 (und fast 8). Wie du vielleicht siehst ist er am wirklichen minimum von das Bike. Rahmengrosse ist ja in ordnung aber das Oberrohr ist noch lang... Jetzt passt das Bike besser das er wieder ein paar Centimeter gewachsen ist. 

Meiste Kinderbikes haben ja Rahmen um grosse 34 und das hier ist eine grosse 36. Ich hoffe er wird nicht nur 2 Jahre damit fahren aber 3!! Standig wechseln kostet ja!!


----------



## Ticopuck (11. Februar 2012)

Hi Betzel 

Merci für deine Antwort. Wir haben kurzerhand vorhin überlegt zum lapierre Händler zu fahren. Sohnemann machte probesitzen, war aber in erster Linie am Sitzrohr deutlich zu groß für ihn  Schade. 

Sie hatten ein 24" Giant da, das paßte ihm. Wir werden demnächst die weitere Anreise zum Cube Händler wagen, da ihm das Cube Kid 24" am Herzen liegt...

Liebe Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Betzel (11. Februar 2012)

Na schade! Das LaPierre ist ja ein richtig schoenes Rad. Rahmen finde ich ein Sahnestuek!

Cube hat ja nur...genau die Farben die Kids schoen finden....

Wie gross ist dann deine Kleine?


----------



## Ticopuck (11. Februar 2012)

Hi 

Mein Kleiner ist exakt 1,27 und 7,4 Jahre alt. Nächste Woche gucken wir uns ein Orbea MTB und ein Ghost Kid an...
Lapierre wäre meine erste Wahl gewesen


----------



## Betzel (11. Februar 2012)

Rocky Mountain hat auch ein sehr schoenes 24" Bike. Ich wusste ja gar nicht das Rocky Mountain auch Kinderbikes hat...... Weiss nicht ob der preislich noch im Rahmen ist.... Meiste Kinderbikes sind ja um 300-400 Euro.


----------



## silver02 (13. Februar 2012)

Mein Junior hat nun sein sehnlich gewünschtes Mauntenbeik!!!



Schon die ersten Runden durch den Wald gedreht. Er ist echt glücklich.


----------



## Totoxl (13. Februar 2012)

Schön


----------



## silver02 (13. Februar 2012)

Ja, hätte ich früher auch gerne gehabt.
Er liebt es, zumal Papa auch eins von der Firma hat


----------



## Betzel (14. Februar 2012)

Grelle Farbe


----------



## Wulscha (14. Februar 2012)

Hier ein Ghost 24" 

Ideal für den Bikepark!!!

-VR mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme, Big Betty 2.4
-HR Maxxis High Roller 2.5
-Schaltung deore 9-fach
-Schaltwerk XT
-Vorbau Spank
-Lenker Spank
-Bremse (VR) Formula K´ORO
-Sattel Selle Royal
-Sattelstütze Thomson
-Pedale sixsixone Bärentatzen
-Griffe Spank


----------



## silver02 (14. Februar 2012)

Betzel schrieb:


> Grelle Farbe



Ist etwas dunkler als auf dem Foto, aber immer noch echt auffällig! Besser als jedes KTM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silver02 (20. Februar 2012)

Hier nochmal mit seinem Urahn. Gestern bei seiner Einweihung im Matsch..


----------



## Mrrabbit (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
was wiegt das "grelle" Mongoose ca.? Ich habe das auch schon näher ins Auge gefasst für unsere kleine.

Grüße
Marc


----------



## Pan Tau (6. März 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich habe auf Anhieb keine reine Galerie von Kinderbikes gefunden. Deswegen hier die Möglichkeit Bilder zu posten mit kurzer Beschreibung. Bitte Diskussionen nicht hier sondern in seperaten Threads führen!



...nachdem die Textbeiträge hier überwiegen poste ich mal das aktuelle Zwei(t)rad meiner Tochter 





















Das Giant habe ich von pebcak erworben und ein wenig modifiziert. Dennoch ist es meiner Tochter aktuell noch ein wenig zu groß - reduziert den Fahrspaß aber nicht wirklich...


----------



## acmecorp (6. März 2012)

Gefällt mir! Baue für meine Tochter gerade ein ähnliches Bike (auch hier aus dem Forum) um. Muss vielleicht doch einen Umbaufred aufmachen... 
Bleibt die Kette mit ohne Umwerfer und langem Schaltwerk auf dem Kettenblatt?


----------



## sinux (6. März 2012)

Das Schätzchen für meine Tochter (aufgebaut 08/2010).
Eigentlich war's nur ne Resteverwertung (außer Rahmen & Sattel).

Rahmen: Cube Access WLS 13"
Gabel: RS Duke SL mit gelber Feder
LRS: DT Swiss 180 XRC (aus Cube Stereo)
Bremsen. Formula K18
Antrieb / Schaltung: Shimano STX 8fach
Lenker / Vorbau: Ritchey WCS


----------



## Pan Tau (6. März 2012)

acmecorp schrieb:


> Gefällt mir! Baue für meine Tochter gerade ein ähnliches Bike (auch hier aus dem Forum) um. Muss vielleicht doch einen Umbaufred aufmachen...
> Bleibt die Kette mit ohne Umwerfer und langem Schaltwerk auf dem Kettenblatt?



Danke!

Ja, die Kette bleibt auch ohne Umwerfer auf dem Kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silver02 (7. März 2012)

Habe es nicht gewogen, ist aber recht massiv und sicher nicht auf Gewicht optimiert. Soll ja auch mehr in die dirtecke gehen. Junior ist auf jeden Fall mehr als glücklivh damit. Viele Grüsse


Mrrabbit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was wiegt das "grelle" Mongoose ca.? Ich habe das auch schon näher ins Auge gefasst für unsere kleine.
> 
> Grüße
> Marc


----------



## BikerDad (9. März 2012)

für diese Galerie mal das 20 Zoll Cube Team unserer Kleinsten für Leute die es noch nicht kennen. Getauscht wurde aktuell die Kassette jetzt 11-34 und ein par Farbkleckse noch dazu.













Rider


----------



## Fujisan (10. März 2012)

@BikerDad

*Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut - tolle Arbeit ! *

Hast du eventuell noch ein Systemgewicht des MTBs parat? Am meisten interessiert mich das Gewicht des LRS und des Rahmens.


----------



## BikerDad (10. März 2012)

Danke, aktuell wiegt das Rad 6,6 kg ohne Satteltasche . Der Rahmen wiegt 1350 Gramm, der LRS kommt auf knapp 1100 Gramm. Den Rahmen finde ich ziemlich leicht, hätte ich damals nicht gedacht. 
Grüße Dirk


----------



## Tiri (21. März 2012)

Sodelle, hier ist das Orbea MTB 24" für Sohnemann 
Wiegt so wie es dasteht (Originalzustand bei Kauf) exakt 11,87 kg.
Ich denke, dies ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Sicherlich läßt sich einiges tunen.
Das Orbea hat zwar nur 7 Gänge, aber mein Sohn hat viel Kraft in den Beinen von daher tut es füt den Anfang und ist ja nur als Zwischenlösung zum 26" gedacht 


PS: Sorry, ich griege das Bild irgendwie nicht in groß hinein, typisch Frau halt


----------



## Cyborg (21. März 2012)

Besser?


----------



## Tiri (21. März 2012)

Danke *knuddelz*


----------



## Diman (21. März 2012)

Unser Rad für die Schule.





Neues 24" für den Schulweg wird am WE fertiggestellt.


----------



## Shelmut (21. März 2012)

Ein Familie mit 4 Kindern... 

20'': 8.9kg
- 9 speed
- Stahlgabel modifiziert aus einem 26''
- Kurbel Shimano 105 auf 140mm
- Räder 18/27 Speichen
- ...

24'': 10.2kg
- 18 speed
- SID 80mm auf 50mm modifiziert (andere Dämpfer drin)
- V-Brake Adaptator
- XTR 90' Kurbel auf 152mm
- paar andere Sachen...

26'': 10.6kg
- War ein Specialized...

Ziel: Günstig, basteln mit Kindern, trainieren, race,...


----------



## stubenhocker (22. März 2012)

Kellys Marc 16:






das nächstgrößere Bike, ein Kona Makena (20"), befindet sich gerade im Aufbau und wird zu Ostern eingefahren.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (16. April 2012)

Und hier nun das Oster-Rad






einige Teile (Bremshebel, Vorbau,Lenker) werden demnächst noch getauscht.


----------



## Diman (17. April 2012)

Geht bei SINZ auch 2fach?


----------



## blutbuche (17. April 2012)

der kurbelarm sieht extrem lang aus - als ob er den boden fast berühren würde , beim pedalieren ..


----------



## stivinix (17. April 2012)

Hier die 24" meiner Kinder nach dem Umbau:
Gewicht liegt fahrfertig jeweils bei 9,1kg ;-)


----------



## stivinix (17. April 2012)

Und hier:








Feinheiten wie Leitungen kürzen und so kommt noch ...


----------



## argh (17. April 2012)

Ich glaube, dass er ziemlich glücklich mit der Kiste ist. Zumindest fährt er so, als wenn dem so wäre: Felix auf seinem ersten Sechsundzwanziger:


----------



## gtbiker (17. April 2012)

Lässig!


----------



## stubenhocker (18. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> der kurbelarm sieht extrem lang aus - als ob er den boden fast berühren würde , beim pedalieren ..


 
Das sind 125er und passen perfekt!


----------



## stubenhocker (18. April 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Geht bei SINZ auch 2fach?


 
Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (18. April 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Lässig!



Danke!


----------



## mäxx__ (20. April 2012)

Das  Trek 8000 meines 11-jährigen Sohnes.
Rh 38 (ca.15")
Mit Papas leichtem LRS kommt er auf 10,7 kg






on Tour im März 2012


----------



## hesinde2006 (24. April 2012)

Meine Neffe auf einem gemoddeten Ghost Kid 20. ( Vorbau Truvativ Hussefelt 40mm,                              BBB Skybar 660 Rise 35 und Federgabel auf 52mm gemoddet und geserviest)


----------



## motivator (24. April 2012)

Mein 5-jähriger mit seinem leicht getunten Steppenwolf Little Wolf in Aktion: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTUzkR7hpw4"]Testfahrt Fahrradpark Rangsdorf      - YouTube[/nomedia]








Umbaudetails und Foto später.

LG Michel


----------



## guusmeneer (28. April 2012)

Hallo:

Uns projekt: 20" titanrad mit customteilen von meinem sohn: um 5.5kg schwer, sehr schmalle kettenstreben und q-faktor.

etwas anderes: mit fahrradanhanger in die tour de france 2010:
00:40 mein sohn und mich
09:51 tochter und frau

http://nos.nl/video/169669-avondetappe-4-juli.html09:51

gruessen aus holland


----------



## lekanteto (29. April 2012)

guusmeneer schrieb:


> 20" titanrad mit customteilen von meinem sohn: um 5.5kg schwer, sehr schmalle kettenstreben und q-faktor.



Ein paar mehr Details zu dem Rad würden mich interessieren.



guusmeneer schrieb:


> http://nos.nl/video/169669-avondetappe-4-juli.html09:51


Das Video funktioniert bei mir leider nicht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guusmeneer (29. April 2012)

Hallo Lekanteto,

Sorry, hier das richtige video.
http://nos.nl/video/169669-avondetappe-4-juli.html

Zuerst entschuldigung für die scheibfehler. Deutsch ist nicht meine muttersprache...

Das rad habe ich vor einige jahren gebaut weil es mich geärgert hat das es ergonomisch keine gute jugendrader gibt. Kurbel sind zu lang, q-factor zu gross, brackethohe zu gross, und so weiter. Auch hatten wir von ein alter project (getunete IBS titanrad mit 16 zoll laufräder) viel spass gehabt, aber das rad wurde zu klein.

Also eine gute ergonomie war das wichtigste für das neue rad, aber weil ich viele teilen von meine alte mountainbike hatte und auch glück auf ebay ist das endgewicht von 5.5kg ist auch nicht slecht 
Dieses rad ist komplett proportionel bis zu die diameter von die rahmenrohre, so dass es auch nicht zu hart ist.

Die teile:
- Das titanrahmen hat ein gewicht von nur 900gram. Brackethohe 210mm.
- Titangabel ist von RNC. Den hatte ich sehr günstig gekauft von ebay in USA, weil er lakiert war und deshalb für kaufer schwer zu identificieren. Zwei identische titanvorbaus wurden erschrottet um die klemmung für die v-brake aufnahmen zu realisieren.
- Gabel hat 1" und ein inbaumass von 95mm. Deshalb habe ich die vordernabe von american classic angepasst.
- Inbaumass für die hinternabe ist nur 110mm. Hinterradnabe ist american classic singlespeed, weil eine schmalle kassettebody und deshalb kurzbar bis 110mm.
- Die nabe bietet platz an 4 ritzel (titan und TA alu), auswahlbar von 13t bis zu 28t. Das reicht sehr gut. Kinder mit circa 5 bis 8 jahren brauchen keine 9 oder 10 ritzel und nur ein kettenblatt. Zu viel ritzel macht schalten zu kompliziert.
- Reifen: intense microknobby 451 1-3/8 mit 250g, oder Schwalbe Mow Joe 37x451 mit 320g.
- Felgen sun m14A 451, 32loch, 16 loch mit aufkleber gedichtet
- Speichen 16stück pro laufrad, sapim laser
- Schaltwerk ist eine dura ace 9s mit carbon käfig und schrauben und rader in gold.
- Die kurbel sind 115mm lang und waren unsprunglich von unicycle. Ich habe die abgedreht, ein kettenblatt aufgepresst (mit eine schraube gesichert), und geschliffen und poliert. Eine 102mm breite titanachse ist gekurzt, und die kurbel sind mehrere malen vorsichtig draufgepresst (JIS kurbel auf compagnolo achse) so dass die q-factor sich reduziert hat bis 115mm.
- die kettenlinie ist optimal. Deshalb ohne umwerfer oder bashguard hat die kette niemals in 3 jahren abgesprungen.
- spd-pedalen sind oft ein problem mit kinder, weil sie oft zu leicht sind um ein zu klicken. Die alte shimano's pdm737 sind die beste um ein zu klicken weil die an beide seiten feder haben. Sie sind montiert an unsere anhänger aber waren für dieses rad zu schwer. Deshalb habe ich die feder von pdm-979 pedalen modifiziert.
- Vorbau war ein custom 60mm von moots (50euro von ebay, kaum zu glauben), jetzt ein syntace f99 in 90mm. Lenker und sattelstütze (litespeed) sind auch titan.
- Bremsen sind kcnc vb-1 mit extralite hebel.
- Sattel ist modifiziert von ax lightness. Der sattel, (40euro auf ebay) hatte ein riss an eine seite und war deshalb defekt. Die schmalle gekurze version hat jetzt kein riss mehr und ist viel weicher geworden. Meine kinder hatten viele andere sattel probiert und meine tochter hatte immer sitzschmerzen. Jetzt hat sebst sie auf diese minimalistische sattel ganz keine probleme mehr.

Wann Sie weiter interessiert sind möchte ich hier gerne weitere bilder schauen, aber ich weiss nicht genau wie ich das hier mache mit grosse bilder.

Grüssen aus Holland


----------



## Y_G (29. April 2012)

sehr nettes Projekt, aber lieder kriege ich bei dem Video immer nur einen Fehler...


----------



## guusmeneer (29. April 2012)

Schade. Bei mir wirkt das video...
Wir waren auch hier zu sehen bei 00:55s:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYBuszKy77Y&feature=relmfu


----------



## guusmeneer (29. April 2012)

jetzt noch einmal probieren...00:55s

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYBuszKy77Y&feature=relmfu"]watts zap best of 2010 part 4      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Landyphil (2. Mai 2012)

Nächste Woche ist Geburtstag (6) und die letzten Teile sind unterwegs.

Vorstellungen des Filus: es mus schwarz sein wie deins und Scheibenbremsen haben...

Na dann mal los.
Die Basis: neues Kona Shred 2-0 von 2010.
Das 2010 ist ein single speed und die 2011er / 2012er kommen farblich nicht in frage.

Bisherige Umbauten:

1) Hinterradnabe getauscht deore xt mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme / Schnellspanner
2) Lenkerklemmung am Vorbau getauscht
3) Griffe in Rot
4) Rote Bremsleitungen
5) Atomlab Schaltauge-adapter
6) SRAM X9 10-fach Schaltwerk Schwarz/Rot
7) SRAM PG 1070 Kasette 10fach - 11-36


Noch im Zulauf befinden sich

9) SRAM X9 Trigger black / grey
10) rote Schalthülle
11) 10 Fach Kette
12) Satz Mow Joe 20x2.0

Sofern Filius seinen Spaß am MTB behällt werde ich noch ein Gewichtstuning durchführen.
















Einsatz:


----------



## StephanSchwind (3. Juni 2012)

@Silver02
Hallo,
hast du zufällig das Gewicht vom Fireball 20 und evt. auch die Überstandshöhe? Konnte beides noch nicht finden. 
Wir sind im Moment noch hin und her gerissen zwischen Kona shred 20 und Mongoose Fireball 20
Danke und Gruss
Stephan


----------



## motivator (6. Juni 2012)

Hier ein paar  Detailbilder zum 20" Steppenwolf Little Wolf vom Junior:


----------



## Y_G (7. Juni 2012)

was wiegt der Wolf denn?


----------



## Freeland77 (7. Juni 2012)

Da sind ja mal ein paar richtig schöne Bikes bei.

Dieses hier ist das bike von meinem Kleinen (8 Jahre).
Scott Voltage JR 24"

Ist derzeit noch in der Umbauphase. Kommen noch eine neue Kurbel, neuer Lenker und Vorbau dran.
Bremsleitung muss noch gekürzt werden. Und noch so ein paar Kleinigkeiten hier und da
Werde dann auch einen kompletten Teilebericht abgeben, sofern erwünscht.


----------



## motivator (8. Juni 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> was wiegt der Wolf denn?



Habe hier nichts präzises zum Wiegen. Nach meinen Berechnungen ca 9,8 kg. Habe noch kurze Alukurbeln von Sinz bestellt. Inkl. Lagertausch müssten es dann 9,2 kg werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (9. Juni 2012)

Freeland77 schrieb:


> Werde dann auch einen kompletten Teilebericht abgeben, sofern erwünscht.[/IMG]



...komplette Teile- und Umbauberichte inkl. Fotos sind hier immer willkommen


----------



## Freeland77 (11. Juni 2012)

So, das Radl vom Kleinen ist bis Dato erstmal fertig.
In Kürze folgt dann noch ein neuer Steuersatz und Griffe.
Das erste Bild zeigt das Bike im Originalen Zustand.
Geblieben ist davon nur noch der Rahmen.
Größte Veränderung war der Umbau von Schaltung auf Singlespeed.
Da der Zwerg des öfteren mal ein Schaltwerk zerlegt hat.

Momentan ist der Aufbau wie folgt:
Rahmen: Scott Voltage JR 24
Gabel: RST Dirt
Laufräder: AlexRims DP17 24"
Reifen: Kenda Nevegal 2.5
Kurbel: 3 teilige BMX Kurbel
Pedale: Fun Works
Sattelstange und Sattel noch original Scott
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
Lenker: Syncros AM 630mm
Bremsen: vorn Formula Oro K und hinten Deore XT
Kette: grün gelb von Taya

Gewicht usw, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Muss das Ganze noch wiegen.


----------



## Freeland77 (11. Juni 2012)

Hier noch die restlichen Bilder


----------



## trolliver (12. Juni 2012)

Was ein Teil... sieht mächtig imposant aus mit den fetten Latschen und dem kernigen (um nicht zu sagen: matialischen: D ) Antrieb. Kommt Junior denn mit der Übersetzung (ich schätze 2,5:1) gut hin? Und eine Frage kommt mir bei dem Umbau automatisch: Wäre da ein reinrassiges BMX nicht vielleicht sogar eine Alternative gewesen? Oder hat er das zusätzlich?


----------



## Y_G (12. Juni 2012)

die Kette findet der Kleine bestimmt cool  Netter Umbau !


----------



## Freeland77 (12. Juni 2012)

Mit der Übersetzung kommt er prima klar.
Er sagt selber, dass er so besser fahren kann und nun keine Angst mehr hat, dass er das Schaltwerk zerlegt.  Einen Großteil der verbauten Sachen gingen auch von Ihm aus.
Die Kette hatte er im Netz gesehen und musste sie unbedingt haben
Und die Reifen sind auch seine Idee.
Das Problem bei ihm ist, dass er sich noch nicht sicher ist was er fahren möchte. Zu 80% möchte er Berge runter krachen und springen. Also in Richtung DH. Aber ab und an möchte er auch mal auf eine "Dirtline", wohl aber nur mit TableSprüngen, da er noch etwas Angst hat wen ein Loch in der Mitte ist.
Er ist ja auch erst 8 Jahre.


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Juni 2012)

Mal ein Bild von dem ersten richtigen MTB meines Sohnes und er ist auch richtig zufrieden damit



Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## der T (19. Juni 2012)

Mein Sohn in Willingen ..... Ride on....


----------



## FM2222 (26. Juni 2012)

Hier die Räder meiner Kinder:
Stevens M team JR (Race) 26"
Gewicht 13kg
Trek MT220 24"
Gewicht 12,5kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaschpar (27. Juni 2012)

Sodele, hier dann auch mal ein Bild des Giant STP 225 meines 8-jährigen Sohnes.....habe einige leichte, aber auch ein paar stabile Teile nachgerüstet...er fährt schon ziemlich coole Touren damit...
Gruß
Armin


----------



## kaschpar (27. Juni 2012)

...und hier auch das Rocky Mountain Fusion 26" meiner 11-jährigen Tochter ... mit nachgerüsteter Rock Shox SID, Hayes Stroker, kurzem Vorbau und anderen etwas leichteren Teilchen...
Gruß
Armin


----------



## Freeland77 (1. September 2012)

Mal ein kleines Video vom Kleinen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYkTwYaQBWg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Y_G (1. September 2012)

Cool wie alt?


----------



## Freeland77 (1. September 2012)

8 Jahre ist der Zwerg


----------



## BikerDad (2. September 2012)

ich würd mir in die Hosen machen, aber der Kleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanSchwind (2. September 2012)

Hier ist das neue für unseren Filius - es fehlen noch der neue Lenker und der Vorbau - die sind z.Zt. ausverkauft, aber bis jetzt ist es schon ganz gut geworden. Bis Weihnachten sind dann hoffentlich alle Teile da...


----------



## Freeland77 (2. September 2012)

Wow, schönes Bike. Da hat jemand Geschmack, was die Farbe betrifft. Da wird sich der Kleine aber freuen wenn es fertig ist


----------



## Betzel (6. September 2012)

Hier das Lapierre Technic 24 (2010):

Habe letzte Woche mal ein paar Updates gemacht: Thomson Elite Stutze und Suntour XC-R Lo luftgabel. Endlich brauchbarer Federweg statt kein Federweg beim Coil-feder Suntour Gabel die rausgekommen ist.


----------



## AlexMC (17. September 2012)

Hier mein Sohnemann mit seinem geliebten Btwin Pirabike:





Der Nachfolger, ein Lapierre Tecnic 20, steht schon bereit, ist ihm aber noch zu groß. Lenker und Vorbau werden noch getauscht, dann gibt es auch davon Fotos.


----------



## schoeppi (17. Oktober 2012)

Der Junior (8 Jahre) mit seinem ganzen Stolz:





Radon ZR Race 7.0
SID World Cup
X9 Trigger und Schaltwerk
XT Kurbel und Umwerfer
Juicy Seven
XPW 1600 LRS
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze, Selle Italia SLR Sattel
Syntace F139 Vorbau, Syntace Duraflite 7075 Lenker mit Smica Bar Ends


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi WilliWildsau


Dein Sohn hat ein sehr schönes Bike finde ich. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Mal ein Bild von dem ersten richtigen MTB meines Sohnes und er ist auch richtig zufrieden damit
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. Oktober 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> und hier die Karre unserer Kleinen, 16" Laufräder an russisch-hessischem Titan (IBS)



Hi oldman


Ui die Kette ist ja krass. 
Ist ein sehr schönes Kinderbike. 

Da wird sie sicher viel Freude haben damit. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. Oktober 2012)

Betzel schrieb:


> Mein Sohn fahrt Lapierre:



Hi Betzel


An welchem See sind die Bilder entstanden ?  Am Königssee ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## oliverb. (19. Oktober 2012)

Woher stammt diese Kette?


----------



## Betzel (19. Oktober 2012)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Betzel
> 
> 
> An welchem See sind die Bilder entstanden ?  Am Königssee ?
> ...



Hi Schwarzwaldbiker,

Wo mein Sohn am Rad steht ist: Lago di Lando;
Wo er sitzt ist: Lago di Dobbiaco.
Naehe Cortina.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (19. Oktober 2012)

schon gefunden...


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Oktober 2012)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi WilliWildsau
> 
> 
> Dein Sohn hat ein sehr schönes Bike finde ich.
> ...



Hallo Schwarzwaldbiker!
Er findet das auch und er fühlt sich auch sehr wohl darauf




Aber ich freue mich für jedes Kind hier, da sie einfach eine schöne Zeit mit ihren Eltern verbringen und nicht wie andere einfach vor dem Fernseher geparkt werden Die Bikes find ich alle klasse


----------



## mäxx__ (20. Oktober 2012)

Die Buam beim radeln auf unserem "Hometrail"




1x Trek 8000 HT und 1x Scott Racing Junior Team Issue HT


----------



## Totoxl (21. Oktober 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Hallo Schwarzwaldbiker!
> Er findet das auch und er fühlt sich auch sehr wohl darauf
> 
> 
> ...



Guter Style 

 @oliverb.
Wo her genau? aber das wird eine Kette aus dem Single Speed Dirt Bereich sein. Evtl. in den speziellen Shops schauen.


----------



## oliverb. (21. Oktober 2012)

...z.B. hier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/BIKE-T...leshopping&utm_medium=preis&utm_campaign=feed

Gruß Oliver

(suche 16 Zoll Kinderbike für meinen Sohn...nein, kein Pink!!!)


----------



## AlexMC (24. Oktober 2012)

So jetzt ist das Lapierre mal fertig, leichterer Vorbau, Alulenker, Mow Joes und Extra Light Schläuche.






Ja und dann ist mir da noch ein Cube als Zweit- und Alltagsbike zugelaufen, technisch top, optisch etwas runtergerockt, also genau richtig fürs Einsatzgebiet


----------



## Gatekeeper (6. November 2012)

Unser Kurzer (5-Jahre) auf seinem wethepeople Seed 16"


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. November 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## mystik-1 (9. November 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (11. November 2012)

oliverb. schrieb:


> Woher stammt diese Kette?



das ist eine KMC Z510HX, musste lange danach suchen, habe dann eine bei Singlespeed.nl gefunden.
Mittlerweile ist der Rahmen weg (Kind wächst ja...) und die Kette liegt in der Kettenkiste


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. November 2012)

@oldman: Was sind denn das für Reifen?


----------



## oldman (13. November 2012)

das sind Vittoria Freeclimb, wiegen ca 415g/Reifen. Leider ein Drahtreifen, da wäre noch einiges dran zu sparen ;-)
Wollte Conti Explorer, aber zum damaligen Zeitpunkt waren die Explorer nicht zu haben.

Die Reifen gibt es bei Pedalkraft.de , da finden sich auch passende Felgen, Speichen und anderes.


----------



## Waldschleicher (13. November 2012)

Danke! 
Naja, sehen dafür auch etwas griffiger als der Conti aus.


----------



## user666 (16. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

seid froh, dass Eure Kinder (zumindest) schon so groß sind, dass sie auf ein Bike passen...
Mein kleiner ist 2einhalb und ich kanns kaum erwarten, bis ich ihn mitnehmen kann in die große weite Bergwelt.
Ab welchem Alter ist Euer Nachwuchs mit dem Bike unterwegs?
Wie lang muss ich noch warten???


Zum Üben:


----------



## trifi70 (16. November 2012)

Spendier ihm zunächst ein Laufrad, wenn er noch keins hat. Er trainiert damit seinen Gleichgewichtssinn und ist zudem deutlich schneller unterwegs als mit dem 3rad. Empfehlen kann ich das Puky LR 1* L* (L = Luftbereifung!), falls er schon drauf passt. Das LR M ist etwas kleiner, hat aber keine Luftreifen. Da hat sich unsere irgendwann beschwert, dass das so unkomfortabel ist...

Kettler ist etwas preiswerter (China made), das Kokua deutlich teurer, dafür hinten gefedert.

Bremse muss nicht unbedingt sein, bekommen sie in dem Alter meist nicht bedient. 

12" Rad passt ab etwa 3 Jahren. Wenn er mit dem Laufrad das Gleichgewicht halten geübt hat und mit dem 3Rad das Treten, könnt es sein, dass er direkt losfährt (zunächst mit Hilfe beim Losfahren, sprich: Anschieben).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (16. November 2012)

user666 schrieb:


> ...
> Ab welchem Alter ist Euer Nachwuchs mit dem Bike unterwegs?
> Wie lang muss ich noch warten???
> ...



Hi,

mein Grosser hat mit 3 1/2 mit eine cnoc 14 angefangen. Das ware aber groessenmaessig schon knapp. Durch Laufradfahren vorher ging das Lernen aber superschnell.
Mein Kleiner hat dann dadurch, dass er immer den grossen fahrne gesehen hat eine irre motivation gehabt, und da er auch etwas groesser war (bzw. laengere beine gehabt hat) fing er schon 2 monate vor seinen 3ten geburtstag auf dem abgelegten Cnoc 14 seinnes grossen Bruders an.

Das ist aber schon sehr frueh und bis zukuerzeren Ausfluegen hat es noch etwas gedauert, aber das Fahren an sich hatten beide sehr schnell drauf. 

Wir hatten Glueck, dass sie beide unbedingt fahren wollten. Wir mussten keinen "Zwang" ausueben, was wir aber auch nicht wollten. Wir haetten sonst angst gehabt, das das biken dann erst recht verleidet wird. Der Grat zwischen motivieren und zuviel Druck ausueben ist doch schon recht schmal und kann recht schnell ins gegenteil umschlagen.

Das beste sind meiner meinung nach "coole" bekannte (aus sicht der kleinen!) und Freunde der Kinder die auch Fahrrad fahren. 

gruss

Thomas


----------



## user666 (16. November 2012)

Ja, Laufrad fährt er fleißig und auch recht gut. Leider klappt das mit den Pedalen auf dem Dreirad noch nicht so gut, aber das wird schon!
Stützräder sollte man ja nicht erst verwenden, aber wenn er auf dem Laufrad schon das Gleichgewicht halten kann, sollte es ja auch ohne gehen.
Ich glaube schon, dass er motiviert genug ist, jedes Fahrrad, was er sieht, verbindet er mit dem Papi. Und Wehe, jemand fährt ohne Helm!
Ein Spaziergang, bei dem er sein Bike nicht mitnehmen darf, ist praktisch undenkbar.
Dann könnte ich ja theoretisch nächstes Jahr schon eines mit Pedalen kaufen- irgendwelche Tips??

Gruss
  Adrian


----------



## Y_G (16. November 2012)

wie immer  islabikes cnoc 14 wenn er nicht zu klein ist. Unser hat mit 4 schon das cnoc 16 bekommen war aber grenzwertig ... die 12" Trümmer werden wir beim Zweiten überspringen. Der fängt mit 3 auf dem cnoc 16 an, also jedenfalls wenn er so weiter wächst


----------



## ONE78 (16. November 2012)

Bmw kidsbike 14zoll, geht auch als laufrad


----------



## oliverb. (16. November 2012)

Meiner ist vom Jumper vor kurzem auf ein 12 Zoll Kettler umgestiegen. Klappt soweit ganz gut, klar noch wackelig aber ok. ABER da das Kettler SAUsc hwer ist, habe ich jetzt das cnoc 16 gekauft und siehe da, der Sattel ist niedriger als beim 12 Zoll Kettler (beides kleinste Einstellung). Also freue ich mich auf Weihnachten ;-)
ach so, er wird im Mai 4...


----------



## user666 (16. November 2012)

Na, das sieht ja schonmal gut aus, Danke!
Wie ist das mit den Trailern, wo sie selber mittreten können, bring das was?


----------



## trifi70 (16. November 2012)

Ja! Habe Funtrailer FT-7, fährt sie seit 3 1/4 drauf. Kurbel musste kürzer, gibts aber direkt im FT-Shop zu kaufen. 102mm, wie am CNOC. Perfekt. Auf- und Absteigen selbständig. Ich habe allerdings den Sattel vom Puky Laufrad montiert und die Schaltung kann sie wegen Bedienkräften noch nicht bedienen. Sie hat jetzt ein "MTB" (Cnoc16) und ein "Rennrad" (FT-7), wohl weil sie mit dem Dank Papas Hilfe schneller fährt  Im Flachen kann sie das "Tandem" aus eigener Kraft bewegen, also ich brauch nicht mehr mittreten, wenn es erstmal in Fahrt ist


----------



## user666 (16. November 2012)

Dann wäre das doch erstmal ne Option!
Natürlich nur, solange er nicht bei voller Fahrt absteigen will, weil er wieder ein besonders tolles Steinchen oder einen überaus interessanten Stock zu Forschungszwecken mit nach Hause nehmen will- der Grund warum ich öfters mal das Laufrad zurück tragen muss...
Bleibt die Kleine da einfach so drauf sitzen?


----------



## trifi70 (16. November 2012)

Wider Erwarten: ja. Problematisch kann sein: Anhalten (an Kreuzungen etc.), wir hatten es schonmal, dass sie genau absteigen wollte, als ich anfuhr. Oder Essen, im Hänger oder Kindersitz geht das, auf dem Trailer Tabu. Auch interessant: sie ahmt beim Abbiegen das Arm raushalten nach. Blöderweise sogar auch auf ihrem CNOC, das gibt dann gerne Beinahestürze... Einschlafen darf sie natürlich auch nicht  Im Dunkeln sind wir noch gar nicht gefahren, versuchen wir zu vermeiden. Unterhalten kann etwas anstrengend sein, schlechtere Akustik als mit Fahrradsitz, aber deutlich besser als mit Hängerbetrieb. Im Dorf sind wir oft das "singende Tandem".


----------



## user666 (16. November 2012)

Im Burley nehm ich Ihn ja auch oft mit, aber der Werte Herr beschwert sich natürlich immer, dass er zuwenig sieht....
Danke für die Infos, dann freu ich mich schon auf die nächsten Sonnenstrahlen!

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levin (20. November 2012)

Hallo,
nun haben wir zuwachs bekommen hier der Nachfolger des Cnoc 16 für meinen Sohn das Beinn 20 Large unglaublich wie nochmals Gewicht eingespart wurde.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ONE78 (20. November 2012)

wie schwer ist das?


----------



## Levin (20. November 2012)

Hallo

7,86 kg


----------



## raumtraum (20. November 2012)

Noch einmal Titan, deutsch/amerikanisch, mit ein wenig BMX = 5,8KG













Grüße aus Berlin
Daniel


----------



## ONE78 (21. November 2012)

top


----------



## rboncube (25. November 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Der Junior (8 Jahre) mit seinem ganzen Stolz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie groß ist den der Kleine. Und ist das der 16Zoll Rahmen?

Meiner ist auch acht Jahre. Baue im gerade für nächste Saison ein 26Zoll  Bike mit einem 15Zoll Rahmen auf.  Habe aber noch Bedenken das er nicht genügend wächst über den Winter.

gruß Rene`


----------



## rboncube (26. November 2012)

Hier das aktuelle Bike meines Kurzen. Mit einigen Modifikationen ca. 10kg

[http://[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1262786]
	
[/URL]











Und noch in Action.







Gruß René


----------



## schoeppi (26. November 2012)

rboncube schrieb:


> Wie groß ist den der Kleine. Und ist das der 16Zoll Rahmen?
> 
> Meiner ist auch acht Jahre. Baue im gerade für nächste Saison ein 26Zoll  Bike mit einem 15Zoll Rahmen auf.  Habe aber noch Bedenken das er nicht genügend wächst über den Winter.
> 
> gruß Rene`



Ja, 16 Zoll.

Als wir es in Betrieb genommen haben war er ca. 1,35m, jetzt über 1,50m
Am Anfang war die Sattelstütze noch ganz drin.


----------



## Sentilo (23. Dezember 2012)

Das kriegt Junior vom Christkindl 

Kleines Aufbauprojekt gegen den Winterblues. 14-Zoll-Rahmen, 120er Reba, XT-Bremsen, SLX-Antrieb und -Schaltung (2 x 10).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (23. Dezember 2012)

Gewicht?


----------



## saboridah (26. Dezember 2012)

Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen 4-jährigen Sohn.


----------



## Taurus1 (26. Dezember 2012)

Sieht gut aus, was ist den das?


----------



## trifi70 (26. Dezember 2012)

Gift grün


----------



## Taurus1 (27. Dezember 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Gift grün



Ach, irgendwie hatte ich darauf gewartet


----------



## trifi70 (27. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, Missverständnis? Poison, beide Räder auf dem Bild. Das Wortspiel bot sich irgendwie an.  Oder was wolltest Du wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (27. Dezember 2012)

Wo gibt es den von Poison Kinderräder? Auf der Seite habe ich nichts gefunden


----------



## trifi70 (27. Dezember 2012)

Berechtigter Einwand. Dachte mich erinnern zu können, dass hier im Unterforum erwähnt wurde, dass Poison nun Kinderräder anbietet. War dann wohl eine Verwechslung meinerseits. Wen dem nicht so ist, hat wohl jemand seinem Junior einen sehr speziellen Wunsch erfüllt.  (Und ich wenigstens eine Erwartung... bei dem Steilpass konnte ich nicht widerstehen  )


----------



## saboridah (28. Dezember 2012)

Ja, war ein mehrfach ausgesprochener Wunsch meines Sohnes, dass sein neues Rad "dino-grün" sein sollte. 
Aufgrund der Nähe zur Firma (20km) und meiner guten Erfahrungen hab ich es dort machen lassen.


----------



## AlexMC (8. Januar 2013)

Cube zum ersten mal ausgeführt, Lapierre muß ich erst noch einen weicheren Sattel besorgen


----------



## schoeppi (8. Januar 2013)

Ist der nicht schon ein bisschen gross dafür?

Noch was anderes, Frage an die Aufbauer:
haltet ihr es vertretbar leichte XC Laufräder, sowas um die 1500gr., zu verbauen?
Oder machen die Kids das mit ihrer typischen Fehlbedienung ("Papa, ich fahr mal da vorne die Treppen runter!" usw.) zu schnell kaputt?


----------



## AlexMC (8. Januar 2013)

Ist gerade eben 6 Jahre geworden und war bis jetzt mit seinem 16'' glücklich. Wir haben's zwischenzeitlich ein paar mal probiert, aber es war ihm zu groß gewesen.


----------



## lekanteto (9. Januar 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Noch was anderes, Frage an die Aufbauer:
> haltet ihr es vertretbar leichte XC Laufräder, sowas um die 1500gr., zu verbauen?
> Oder machen die Kids das mit ihrer typischen Fehlbedienung ("Papa, ich fahr mal da vorne die Treppen runter!" usw.) zu schnell kaputt?



Das 26er für meinen Nachwuchs wird leichte Laufräder bekommen. Allerdings nichts unter 21mm Maulweite.

Treppen runter fahren ist keine Fehlbedienung. Das mach ich mit einer 29er Crest auch


----------



## schoeppi (9. Januar 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Das 26er für meinen Nachwuchs wird leichte Laufräder bekommen. Allerdings nichts unter 21mm Maulweite.



Warum so breit?

Das mit den Treppen war auch nur ein Beispiel, da wird noch weit mehr Unfug getrieben was mit CC nicht unbedingt zu tun hat. Kids eben!


----------



## Schibbl (9. Januar 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


>



Der Helm sieht ziemlich weich aus. Ist das Prüfsiegel noch OK?


----------



## AlexMC (9. Januar 2013)

Ja wunderbar, bis 30 Grad  Feinwäsche
Auf den Wegen die wir gefahren sind, brauchst Du keinen Helm, alles eben und bei dem Matsch kommst Du kaum voran, die größte Gefahr wäre wohl von einem Hasen über den Haufen gerannt zu werden. 
Im anderen Gelände werden Helme benutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (9. Januar 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Warum so breit?



weils besser taugt bei breiten reifen!
fahre auch am crosser mit 35ern die crest und das geht deutlich besser und mit weniger druck


----------



## schoeppi (9. Januar 2013)

ONE78 schrieb:


> weils besser taugt bei breiten reifen!
> fahre auch am crosser mit 35ern die crest und das geht deutlich besser und mit weniger druck




Für den Einsatzbereich der Kids?
Die Idee wäre einen LRS mit 1500gr. zu nehmen, dazu 2,1er Rocket Ron.
Dürfte in Summe rund 800gr. einsparen zum Ist-Stand.

Wäre aber nur für den Renneinsatz gedacht.

Mit breiteren Reifen mache ich einen Teil des Gewichtsvorteils wieder kaputt.
Und so wie die Kurse in der Altersklasse sind hat er vom geringeren Gewicht glaube ich mehr als von mehr Reifenbreite.
Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## ONE78 (9. Januar 2013)

auch 2.1er fahren sich auf na breiten felge mit wenig druck viel angenehmer.
und die dünnen felgen müssen ja nicht zwangläufig leichten oder besser sein.


----------



## nabenschalter (9. Januar 2013)

Das Rad habe ich zum fünften Geburtstag für meinen Sohn aufgebaut. 
Bremsen und Schaltwerk sind 739er XT, die Bremshebel SRAM 9.0.


----------



## AlexMC (9. Januar 2013)

Das gelb-blaue Thema konsequent durchgezogen, nice. 
Wie sieht es mit dem Gewicht aus?


----------



## nabenschalter (9. Januar 2013)

Ich habe düster zw. 8,5kg und 9kg ohne Schloss und Licht im Kopf. Wenn die Waage neue Batterien hat, dann liefere ich nen genauen Wert.


----------



## lekanteto (10. Januar 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Warum so breit?
> 
> Das mit den Treppen war auch nur ein Beispiel, da wird noch weit mehr Unfug getrieben was mit CC nicht unbedingt zu tun hat. Kids eben!


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=604218&highlight=maulweite


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Januar 2013)

Die Basis für den Kurzen steht. Ein aktuelles Specialized Hotwalk. Nun schaun wir mal was Papa da so dran tunen kann.


----------



## Totoxl (11. Januar 2013)

Sehr geil, Papa grinst wahrscheinlich genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Januar 2013)

Davon kannst du ausgehen.  ... hatte fast Pipi in den Augen, so habe ich mich über seine strahlenden Augen gefreut.


----------



## Y_G (11. Januar 2013)

coole Socke


----------



## Totoxl (11. Januar 2013)

Ich hoffe er hat Spaß am biken, meiner freut sich schon auf das zweite.
Jetzt nach dem Laufrad soll er ein 16" Specialized Hotrock Boy bekommen.
Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung mit gesammelt, würde mich über Tipps freuen.


----------



## lekanteto (11. Januar 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Jetzt nach dem Laufrad soll er ein 16" Specialized Hotrock Boy bekommen.
> Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung mit gesammelt, würde mich über Tipps freuen.


Meine Erfahrung: Obwohl ich von meinem ältesten Sohn das 16er Hotrock schon im Keller hatte, habe ich für meine Tochter das Cnoc 16 bestellt.

Ich würde es auch immer wieder kaufen (das Cnoc, nicht das Hotrock).


----------



## Totoxl (12. Januar 2013)

Kannst du das ein wenig erklären.


----------



## lekanteto (12. Januar 2013)

In "gefährlichen" Situation nimmt meine Tochter die Füße von den Pedalen. Bei einem Rad mit Rücktritt hat sie dann keine Möglichkeit mehr, vernünftig zu bremsen.

Durch den Freilauf kann sie sofort losfahren und muss das Rad nicht erst schieben bis die Pedale an der passenden Position sind.

Meine Tochter ist eher zierlich. Ein leichtes Rad kann sie besser aufheben, wenige Treppen selbst hoch oder runter tragen. Berghoch Fahren, Losfahren, etc. ist auch weniger mühevoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (12. Januar 2013)

Ok das macht natürlich Sinn. Die Rücktrittbremse stört mich auch, finde es besser wenn er gleich lernt mit Handbremse zu fahren.


----------



## oldman (13. Januar 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ja wunderbar, bis 30 Grad  Feinwäsche
> Auf den Wegen die wir gefahren sind, brauchst Du keinen Helm, alles eben und bei dem Matsch kommst Du kaum voran, die größte Gefahr wäre wohl von einem Hasen über den Haufen gerannt zu werden.
> Im anderen Gelände werden Helme benutzt.



so ähnlich diskutiert die Waffenlobby in den USA über die Gefahr von Schusswaffen...


----------



## AlexMC (13. Januar 2013)

oldman schrieb:


> so ähnlich diskutiert die Waffenlobby in den USA über die Gefahr von Schusswaffen...



Sorry aber Dein Vergleich ist völlig daneben und tief unter der Gürtellinie.
Was hat denn bitte das Helmtragen mit Amokläufen mit diversen Toten zu tun? 
Außerdem warst Du bei der Fahrt nicht dabei und kannst es wohl kaum beurteilen, was für eine Strecke und im was für einem Tempo gefahren wurde. 
Aber ich werde tief in mich gehen und meinem Sohn jedesmal wenn er aus dem Haus geht, ob zu Fuß, mit dem Auto oder auf dem Bike einen Helm verpassen. Am besten schon im Haus, denn da gibt es ja viele ganz gefährliche Treppen...Und nicht auszudenken auf den Kinderspielplätzen, wie man da ohne Helm überleben kann...
Hier im Forum hat einer so eine schöne Sig: "Diskutiere nicht mit Idioten, sie ziehen Dich nur auf ihr Niveau und schlagen Dich dort mit Erfahrung!"...dem ist was Dich angeht nix hinzuzufügen


----------



## Totoxl (13. Januar 2013)

Bitte lasst es, hier bitte keine Diskussion die sowieso nicht zu einem Ergebnis kommt.


----------



## Mik999999 (13. Januar 2013)

Das erste richtige mtb für den junior, ein Cube kid series 120


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Januar 2013)

Hier mal das aktuelle von unserem Großen.

Specialized Hotrock FSR.
Das Bild ist oberhalb von Bozen geschossen. 
Da sind wir den 6er von Jenesien zusammen gefahren.





Wir haben an dem Rad mittlerweile einiges geändert.

3fach auf 2 fach umgebaut mit Bash.
Schwalbe Mow Jow Reifen
Flatpedalen
Specialized Enduro mid-rise bar, natürlich gekürzt.
40 Vorbau.
SR Suntour XCR Junior Race, 65 mm

Die ist gestern erst gekommen und wurde direkt eingebaut.




Jetzt werden wir noch die Bremsen angehen, Sattelstütze und zum Sommer gibt es dann noch die Rocket Ron.
Wir suchen noch einen leichten LRS, ohne Scheibenbremse, wird ja sonst noch schwerer.

Jemand eine Idee?

Sollte aber auch was aushalten können.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Januar 2013)

Dürfen hier Videos auch rein?

Unsere wollte auch gerne mal ein MTB Video machen.
Also habe wir einfach ein wenig auf der letzten Runde gefilmt und zusammengeschnitten.
Das ganze ist als Kinderspass zu verstehen


----------



## svenundjenny (18. Januar 2013)

Corratec (nachdem ich kein Kids-Zaskar gefunden habe):


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Januar 2013)

volle konzetration und dan noch zum papa schaun wegen nen blöden foto 







lg herbert


----------



## Nimron (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo Herbert

Das Rad sieht sehr interessant aus. Was ist es für eins und gibt es mehr Bilder?

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (24. Januar 2013)

Der Farbton kam mir bekannt vor... und Bingo! Es ist ein Isla Creig26. Bilder finden sich auch: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10217787&postcount=918
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10124264&postcount=870


----------



## .SoulRider. (25. Januar 2013)

Unser Junior hat jetzt sein erstes echtes Bike bekommen. Zuvor waren es ein Spezialiced Hotwalk, es folgte ein Mirraco Apprentice 12, dann kam ein Spezialiced Hotrock 16, ja und jetzt ein Custom Made 20" Hardtail auf Basis eine Centurion R'Bock 20. Aber seht sebst...


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Januar 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Der Farbton kam mir bekannt vor... und Bingo! Es ist ein Isla Creig26. Bilder finden sich auch:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10217787&postcount=918
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10124264&postcount=870


 
danke fürs verlinken


----------



## Toni172 (25. Januar 2013)

sehr schönes 20er hast Du da aufgebaut.

Welche Kettenführung ist das und wie wird diese montiert damit sie sich nicht verdreht?
Welche Pedale hast Du montiert?


----------



## Diman (25. Januar 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Welche Kettenführung ist das und wie wird diese montiert damit sie sich nicht verdreht?


Könnte Shaman Enduro sein, so wie bei mir. Die Kettenführung wird von der Lagerschale festgehalten.


----------



## .SoulRider. (25. Januar 2013)

@_Toni_,
Diman hat recht, die Ketteführung ist eine Shaman Commander Enduro BB.
Die ist mit dem Innenlager befestigt (Gehäusebreite Rahmen 68mm - Innenlagereinbaubreite 73mm auf eine Seite mit 3mm Spacern unterfüttert), sie Pedale sind wie auch die Kurbel aus dem BMX Racing Bereich von SINZ. 
Beim Innenlager musst Du etwas mit der Achslänge probieren bzw. Rechnen, je nach dem mit wieviel Gängen du hinten unterwegs bist. Ich habe meinem Junior hinten eine SRAM PG-970 verbaut und ein 4-Kant Innenlager Shimano BB-UN55 BSA73mm Achse 113mm verbaut.
Es sind im allgemeine sehr viel Teile aus dem BMX Racing Sport verbait.

Grüsse Holger


----------



## AlexMC (26. Januar 2013)

Und heute auch mal das Lapierre ausprobiert


----------



## ottmar (3. Februar 2013)

gestern hat Junior einen Nachfolger für sein CNOC 16 bekommen: Vorhang auf für das Orbea MX 20 Team!





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

jetzt gehts an "tunen": Vorbau, Lenker, Bremse, Schaltwerk, Innenlager, Reifen und zuletzt die kompletten Laufräder;
dafür darf das CNOC 16 jetzt gehen


----------



## specialized236 (3. Februar 2013)

so nun mal ein paar bilder von den bikes meiner kiddys
specialized hotrock 24er mit weißem vorbau und lenker amoeba sowie hs33 edition und weißer sattelstange und sattel vom demo 2011 und ein hotrock 16er auch von specialized für die ganz kleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pebcak (3. Februar 2013)

ottmar schrieb:


> jetzt gehts an "tunen": Vorbau, Lenker, Bremse, Schaltwerk, Innenlager, Reifen und zuletzt die kompletten Laufräder;
> dafür darf das CNOC 16 jetzt gehen



Wenn es die Faltversion der Reifen ist würde ich diese nicht tauschen, die SmallBlockEight-Falt spielen schon in der Oberliga, was Gewicht und Funktion angeht.


----------



## Totoxl (3. Februar 2013)

Das Orbea ist schon der Kracher


----------



## Y_G (3. Februar 2013)

Das Orbea ist schon nett, hätteste aber auch nur den Rahmen kaufen können


----------



## lekanteto (4. Februar 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Das Orbea ist schon nett, hätteste aber auch nur den Rahmen kaufen können


Wo bekommt man denn nur den Rahmen?


----------



## Taurus1 (4. Februar 2013)

Preis-Leistung vom Orbea ist schon OK.

Der Rahmen sieht natürlich Klasse aus! Schickes Rad. Wäre nach dem Kaniabike Twenty meine nächste Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Y_G (5. Februar 2013)

Das mit dem Rahmen bezog sich wieder mal auf das strippen eines neuen Bikes, kennen wir hier ja langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XUrban (8. Februar 2013)

@ottmar


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!

Ich habe auch zum Orbea MX 24" tendiert. Erst zum Dirt, dann aber zum Team und dann sieht mein Sohn in einem Laden das Cube 240 Teamline

Das war´s dann mit dem 10kg Fertigrad für´n Junior. Also doch basteln


----------



## DEAN48 (15. Februar 2013)

Spraydosen und Restekiste





Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Totoxl (15. Februar 2013)

Ist doch gut, aber war in der Restekiste keine Luft für die Reifen


----------



## Taurus1 (15. Februar 2013)

Auch damit kann Junior Spaß haben!


----------



## Tiri (5. März 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Der Farbton kam mir bekannt vor... und Bingo! Es ist ein Isla Creig26. Bilder finden sich auch:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10217787&postcount=918
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10124264&postcount=870


 
Halli-Hallo,
die Bilder lassen sich leider nicht ansehen bei mir 
Ist es das creig in der Farbe mango ? Könntest du mir die Bilder zusenden?
Wir möchten für Sohnemann nun auch eines bestellen, das Beinn 24 wird ihm zu klein (ginge zwar jetzt noch, aber für Sommer passt es ihm nicht mehr so gut)
Wie groß war denn den Kind als er das Creig 26 bekam ?

danke und viele Grüße,


----------



## trifi70 (5. März 2013)

Sorry, das ist nicht unser Bike. Wir haben zwar ein Mango, aber ein CNOC 16. Warum die Bilder nicht (mehr) zu sehen sind, kann ich nicht sagen. Es wäre ein Creig 26 in Farbe Mango zu sehen gewesen. Bilder zusenden kann Dir sicher Herbert selbst.


----------



## Tiri (5. März 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist nicht unser Bike. Wir haben zwar ein Mango, aber ein CNOC 16. Warum die Bilder nicht (mehr) zu sehen sind, kann ich nicht sagen. Es wäre ein Creig 26 in Farbe Mango zu sehen gewesen. Bilder zusenden kann Dir sicher Herbert selbst.


 
Oki, Danke. Ich versuche nachher "Herbert" anzuschreiben 

Grüßle,


----------



## biker-ecki (5. März 2013)

Hallo,
nachdem ich mir hier in den letzten Monaten sehr viele Inspirationen geholt habe, möchte ich nun mal das Rad von unserem Großen (6,5 J.) vorstellen. Als Basis diente ein gebraucht gekauftes Specialized Hotrock 24" (Rahmen 13,5"). Spontan wurden dann die folgenden "blei-schweren" Teile getauscht:

Sattelstütze 
Sattelklemme 
Bremsen Avid SD 7 
Pedale Xpedo Trekking
Vorbau Bontrager
Lenker Specialized XC Lox Rise
Dann kam die Idee das Rad auf 1x9 umzubauen. Zurzeit vorne 32 und hinten 11-34. Hier wurden verbaut:

X.0 ESP Schaltdrehgriff Shorty 9-fach rechts
PowerChain II 991 9-fach
PG 980 PowerGlide II Kassette 11-34
X.9 ESP Schaltwerk kurz
Das Kettenblatt wurde genau mittig ausgerichtet (dank dem Campagnolo Tretlager stufenlos möglich) so dass die Kette in den Gängen 1 und 9 nicht unnötig schräg läuft. Der vordere Umwerfer ist im Moment noch zur Sicherheit montiert, da mir noch nichts anderes zur Kettenführung eingefallen ist.
Gleichzeitig wurden noch die Laufräder erneuert.

Novatec Naben
Sapim Race Speichen
Rote Alu-Nippel Sapim
Felge Ryde/Rigida Cyber 10 24"schwarz
Schwalbe Mow Joe
Bisher ist der Junion begeistert und wenn das Wetter es dann endlich zulässt folgt dann auch bald der erste Bergtest.





















Viele Grüße
Ecki


----------



## Y_G (5. März 2013)

sehr schön geworden *Daumen hoch*


----------



## pebcak (6. März 2013)

Schönes Bike, bis auf die Kurbel. Die ist leider viel zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (6. März 2013)

taugt die federgabel? also ist die weich genug fÃ¼r den kleinen?
was wiegt das teil denn?

hab grad bei na freundin so eine billig gabel (2,9kg!) gegen was starres (690g) getauscht. super gewichtseinsparungspotential bei 25â¬ invest.


----------



## trolliver (6. März 2013)

Hallo Ecki,

echt schickes Rad, die filigranen Streben gefallen mir sehr gut, die Teile auch. Die zu langen Kurbelarme sind ja schon angesprochen worden. Dazu: ich dachte immer, auf Campa-Innenlager passen nur Campakurbeln, wegen unterschiedlicher Vierkantmaße. Ist das anders oder paßt Truvativ einfach gut?

Oliver


----------



## biker-ecki (6. März 2013)

Hallo,
die Kurbel ist 160 mm lang (glaub ich). Über einen Tausch habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Allerdings hat unser Junge rel. lange Beine und beim Fahren sieht es weder komisch aus noch stört ihn das in keinster Weise. Also hab ich es erst mal gelassen. 
Ja die Federgabel ist mir auch ein Dorn im Auge, aber der Junge will sie so gerne haben. Ein Tausch gegen eine Starrgabel scheidet leider aus. Ich hab sie mal auf gemacht und alles leichtgängig gemacht. Sie federt auch wenn er damit fährt aber von Dämpfung kann keine Rede sein. Als einzige Alternative sehe ich nur eine RST First Air, die kostet aber um die 170  und das habe ich mit meiner Frau noch nicht endgültig zu Ende diskutiert.
Zum Innenlager, ja der 4-Kant ist nicht ganz passig (die beiden Steigungen passen nicht 100 %ig), aber ich hab das ganze einfach fest angezogen und bisher hält das. Nach Meinungen aus dem Internet funktioniert das auch, allerdings sollte man es nicht ständig an- und abbauen. Dann könnte es ausleiern. Der Vorteil des Lagers ist halt, dass es mit den 2 Gewinden nicht gegen den Rahmen geschraubt wird, sondern diese komplett im Rahmen verschwinden. Somit kann die Kettenlienie genau eingestellt werden. Außerdem war es noch vorhanden und ist auch noch recht leicht (220 gr.) Das Innenlager vorher hat das doppelte gewogen.
Außerden, wenn das Bike perfekt wäre, dann hätte ich ja nichts mehr zum Schrauben, das wäre doch auch langweilig. So es sind hier gerade 16 Grad und Sonne, Ich werde jetzt mit dem Jungen biken gehen.

Gruß Ecki


----------



## trolliver (6. März 2013)

Hallo Ecki

Ja, diese Eigenschaften hatten die guten Shimano-Konuslager früher auch, davon habe ich eine Zeit lang einige auf Lager gehabt, weil ich von den neuen Industrielagern nichts wissen wollte... Einstellbare Kettenlinie hat bei 1x9 oder gar 1x10, 1x11 definitiv Vorteile.

Wenn der Junge mit den langen Kurbeln [wirklich] klar kommt, spricht ja nichts dagegen. Ist halt immer die Frage, was sie unter klar kommen verstehen.

Oliver


----------



## stivinix (6. März 2013)

So, der Umstieg auf das neue 26" HT ist vollbracht:




8,6kg ;-)
Gruß
St.


----------



## Tiri (7. März 2013)

das RCZ finde ich sehr schön gelungen  Wie groß ist denn der glückliche Fahrer ?


----------



## stivinix (7. März 2013)

Die glückliche Fahrerin ist knapp 140cm hoch ;-)


----------



## Y_G (7. März 2013)

Teileliste bitte


----------



## Tiri (8. März 2013)

stivinix schrieb:


> Die glückliche Fahrerin ist knapp 140cm hoch ;-)


 
Ahhh die Glückliche 
Welcher Sattel ist denn das ? Gewicht ?
Wie lange misst denn das Oberrohr horizontal?
Passt ihr das jetzt schon ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (8. März 2013)

Hm, es wird schon fleißig auf 26" umgestiegen. Meiner wird dieses Jahr noch mit 24" auskommen müssen.


----------



## stivinix (8. März 2013)

Oberrohr waagrecht ist ca. 51,5cm Rahmengröße 13,5"
Teile:
RCZ Rahmen mini Race SL eloxiert 1425gr.
LRS NT Podium/Novatec/Revo  1300gr + Tubelesskit
Gabel Sid Team
Schaltung X0 9-f
Kurbel Sugino/Ta selbst gekürzt (155mm)
Innenlager FSA Ti
Kassette XT 11-34
Umwerfer XTR
Vorbau UNO
Lenker FSA Carbon Pro
Bremse R1X
Stütze USE Carbon
Sattel SLR Carbon 
Steuersatz CKing

Rahmen und LRS sind neu, der Rest stammt aus zwei geschlachteten Bikes ;-)


----------



## stivinix (8. März 2013)

die Griffe fehlen noch und der Sattel wird noch bezogen!
Felgenaufkleber werden noch entfernt
Grüße
St


----------



## Y_G (8. März 2013)

Ist echt ein nettes Bike geworden... wird sicher Spass machen!


----------



## stivinix (9. März 2013)

Für die Freundin meiner Kleinen hab ich auch eins zusammengestellt: 





Natürlich dann mit Kette ;-)


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. März 2013)

Die Rahmen sehen wirklich schick aus. Hast du Geometrievergleiche mit anderen Rädern? Im Sinne von passt von - bis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (9. März 2013)

biker-ecki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nachdem ich mir hier in den letzten Monaten sehr viele Inspirationen geholt habe, möchte ich nun mal das Rad von unserem Großen (6,5 J.) vorstellen. Als Basis diente ein gebraucht gekauftes Specialized Hotrock 24" (Rahmen 13,5"). Spontan wurden dann die folgenden "blei-schweren" Teile getauscht:
> 
> Sattelstütze
> ...



Hi Ecki,
welche Pedale hast Du am Spezi montiert und was kosten und wiegen die???

Gruss Toni

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betzel (9. März 2013)

Bin gerade dabei ein 26" Bike auf zu bauen um das 24" LaPierre zu ersetzen. Das hier wird der Basis sein:






Wird aufgebaut mit SLX parts, Bontrager RXL LRS und Teile die ich hier hab rumliegen. Ich suche noch eine leichte Gabel.


----------



## gtbiker (9. März 2013)

Ich baue derzeit das hier auf:


----------



## stivinix (9. März 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Die Rahmen sehen wirklich schick aus. Hast du Geometrievergleiche mit anderen Rädern? Im Sinne von passt von - bis?


Also meine Tochter ist 134cm groß, ich denke der Rahmen müsste je nach Beinlänge von 132 - 148cm passen. Vorbau hab ich einen 60mm montiert.

Der Rahmen ist relativ kompakt gebaut

der blau eloxierte SL wiegt 1424gr, der weiße ca. 1640gr

Die Ausfahrt heute hat bei beiden Mädels ein breites Grinsen hinterlassen


----------



## trifi70 (9. März 2013)

Ein Laufrad mit Scheibe fährt auch nicht jeder. 


gtbiker schrieb:


> Ich baue derzeit das hier auf:


----------



## biker-ecki (10. März 2013)

@ Toni172,

das sind XPEDO - Traverse XCF03AC Pedale. Ich habe die hier gekauft. Wenn du dort mal nach "xpedo trekking" suchst, dann bekommst du auch noch die anderen von dem Hersteller. Die sind zum teil auch farbig zu haben. Da kann man dann noch schöne Akzente setzen.

Gruß Ecki


----------



## Diman (10. März 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> wiegen die?


220gr.


----------



## Betzel (10. März 2013)

@ GTbiker: cool!!


----------



## Diman (11. März 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ich baue derzeit das hier auf:



 Wo kriegt man so nen schönen Rahmen?


----------



## Betzel (11. März 2013)

Zip....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (11. März 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man so nen schönen Rahmen?



Heia
http://www.heia-bikes.homepage.t-online.de/
Evtl. mach ich die Tage dazu einen Aufbauthread auf.


----------



## Totoxl (12. März 2013)

Sorry ,aber ein wenig Werbung muss mal sein.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/133879-kokua-likeabike-jumper


----------



## ONE78 (5. April 2013)

das meiner kleinen:





















6,76kg


----------



## Mik999999 (5. April 2013)




----------



## Hotschy681 (14. April 2013)

Endlich geschafft!

8,9 kg fahrfertig.

Drei "Baustellen"

1. Die alte SRT600 muss wieder ab, die Bedienkräfte sind für Kinderhände einfach zu hoch - hat hier jemand ne kluge Idee? Ich überlege Rapidfire zu montieren...

2. Kettenschutz?!

3. Die roten Schnellspanner will ich durch rote Spannachsen ersetzen - wenn jemand weiß, wo ich welche bekommen kann - gern melden!


----------



## gtbiker (14. April 2013)

1. Ja Rapidfire, dazu leichtlaufende Züge und entsprechende Verlegung. Alligator-Mini-I-Links oder Nokons z.Bsp.

2. vieleicht genügt ein "Bashring"?

3. Aest oder Leichtkraft bieten z.Bsp. rote Spannachsen an. Ansonsten die billigen Mountys kaufen und die Endstücken eloxieren lassen.

Hast du die Sattelstütze falschrum montiert? Sieht so aus irgendwie.


----------



## Hotschy681 (14. April 2013)

Hi,

Sattelstütze ist richtig rum, sieht auf den Bild wirklich komisch aus.

Nokon ist schon dran, dann werd ich mich mal auf die suche machen nach nem Hebel...

Bashring hilft aber ni, wenn die Kette nach hinten abspringt?!


----------



## gtbiker (14. April 2013)

Du meinst nach innen? Dann kannst du 2 Stück montieren, wie beim CX => Monoschienen.
Oder Schaltwerk mit sehr starker Spannung
Oder richtige Kettenführung


----------



## holznik (14. April 2013)

Das Makena ist sehr toll geworden. Ich habe letztes Jahr selbst eins aufgebaut und nicht dein Gewicht erreicht.

Unsere Erfahrungen mit Shimano Rapidfire Schalthebeln sind sehr gut - würde ich empfehlen. 

Als Schutz gegen das Abspringen der Kette nach Innen klappt bei uns ein Kettenabweiser von Rose sehr gut. Leicht und günstig ( 4,55) ist die Lösung zudem auch. http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/detail/aid:38107/

Alternativ könnte man sich auch etwas auf Basis einer Umwerferschelle basteln - die Variante habe ich aber noch nie selbst versucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotschy681 (14. April 2013)

Danke für das Lob und den Tipp. Ich werd mal abwarten, ob es Probleme mit der Kette gibt und dann entsprechend handeln. Die Rapidfire hab ich schon auf meiner Wunschliste vermerkt.


----------



## Taurus1 (14. April 2013)

Sehr schön geworden! Coole Gabel.


----------



## Hotschy681 (14. April 2013)

Danke. Mit dem Thema Gabel habe ich auch lange gehadert. Bin aber froh, dass ich die genommen habe, denn Starrgabeln zu finden ist grausam und die anderen Federgabeln für 20 Zoll sind unverhältnismäßig schwer.


----------



## Schibbl (15. April 2013)

Meint Ihr das Ernst mit den Rapidfire Hebeln. Ich dachte die Gripshift an den Kinderrädern sind aufgrund der intuitiven Bedienung verbaut. Sicherlich sind die benötigten Handkräfte recht hoch. Mir ist nicht klar ob mein Sohn (6 J.) mit Rapidfire Hebeln klar kommt.

Habt Ihr da Erfahrungen?


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (17. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Stelle auch mal ich mein 1000 Euro Projekt vor!

Ein mini Freerider in 24:









Vorne noch 130 mm, wegen Größe (sind auch 150mm möglich), hinten 150 mm.
Am Markt bekommt man einfach nix vergleichbares, vielleicht noch Bike von Kona. Aber wenn man für 1200,- die verbaute Teile anschaut!

Hier auch die Teilen Liste:





Sind nicht wirklich 1000 Euro, da paar Teile vorhanden waren, aber nah dran.

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Hotschy681 (17. April 2013)

Respekt - ein echter Panzer! Was wiegt das Teil denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mik999999 (17. April 2013)

hey, das orange is echt geil geworden, wie alt ist denn der fahrer? die hintere schwinge habt ihr selbst geschweißt? is auf jeden fall gelungen und fährt sich bestimmt super im bikepark u.s.w.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. April 2013)

Alter! 
Man gut das mein lütter hier noch nicht reinschaut. 

DER GERÄT!


----------



## chris5000 (17. April 2013)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob und den Tipp. Ich werd mal abwarten, ob es Probleme mit der Kette gibt und dann entsprechend handeln.



Schöne Monoschienen gibts bei http://bbgbashguard.com/.

Sieht dann z.B. so aus:


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (18. April 2013)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> Respekt - ein echter Panzer! Was wiegt das Teil denn?


 


Mik999999 schrieb:


> hey, das orange is echt geil geworden, wie alt ist denn der fahrer? die hintere schwinge habt ihr selbst geschweißt? is auf jeden fall gelungen und fährt sich bestimmt super im bikepark u.s.w.


 


Surfjunk schrieb:


> Alter!
> Man gut das mein lütter hier noch nicht reinschaut.
> 
> DER GERÄT!


 
Der Fahrer ist 10! Bike ist noch etwas zu groß, vor allem lang, aber es geht schon. 
Zu Gewicht kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen, mit Personenwaage habe ich 14,2 kg (!) komplett mit Pedalen gewogen. 
Kann aber so nicht stimmen, ich schätze es auf knapp über 13kg. 
Rahmen ist original Orange, da haben wir nix selber geschweißt!

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Taurus1 (18. April 2013)

Ist zwar nix für die Gewichtsfetischisten hier, aber trotzdem geiles Teil.
Wenn der Sohnemann es dann auch noch Standesgemäß bewegen kann, dann Hut ab!


----------



## AlexMC (21. April 2013)

Mal wieder unser Lapierre, einmal im Stand:






und in Gebrauch:


----------



## hesinde2006 (25. April 2013)




----------



## Y_G (26. April 2013)

was wiegt das Scott?


----------



## hesinde2006 (27. April 2013)

> was wiegt das Scott?


Die Kiste auf jeden Fall recht schwer, schätze zwischen 13 und 14 Kilo.


----------



## Toni172 (2. Mai 2013)

Hier das Bike von meinem Sohn.

Das Bike ist bis auf die noch fehlenden Pedale nun fertig. Gewicht sollte dann inkl. div Schutzfolien bei 8,9kg liegen. Hier mal ein paar Bilder:

Gruß Toni


























































Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (3. Mai 2013)

Wie alt/gross isser denn?

Und was fährt er damit?

Das ist schon sehr speziell, das Gerät.........


----------



## Toni172 (3. Mai 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Wie alt/gross isser denn?
> 
> Und was fährt er damit?
> 
> Das ist schon sehr speziell, das Gerät.........



Hallo, 
er ist 6,5 Jahre und 125cm gross.
Er fährt damit CC Kinderrennen in der U9 Klasse.
Was meinst Du mit speziell???

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schoeppi (3. Mai 2013)

Mit einem 29er in der U9??????

Mit speziell meine ich die Starrgabel (erst recht bei dem Verwendungszweck),
die Rad bzw. Rahmengrösse im Verhältnis zur Körpergrösse.


----------



## trifi70 (3. Mai 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Mit einem 29er in der U9??????


Das täuscht, es sind doch 24". Aber Du hast recht, wenn man nicht wüsste, dass es ein Kinderrad ist, sieht es stark nach 29 aus. Ich mag diese Riesenräder auch nicht recht...


----------



## schoeppi (3. Mai 2013)

Ach, jetzt seh ichs erst, das heisst 24 auf dem Rahmen, nicht 29.

Bleibt aber noch immer das Thema mit der Starrgabel, beim 24er erst recht.


----------



## Toni172 (3. Mai 2013)

Ich finde eine Federgabel ist bei den U9 Rennen hier bei uns nicht nötig. Die Strecken sind nicht so technisch. Viel wichtiger ist ein sehr leichtes und gut rollendes Bike.
Und da rollt ein 24er viel besser als ein 20er.
Und mein Sohn kommt mit dem 24er Cannondale viel besser zurecht als mit dem 20er Specialized Hotrock was er auch noch hat. Er möchte das Speci  eigentlich nicht mehr fahren. 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schoeppi (3. Mai 2013)

Wo fährt er denn? Hessencup?

Klar rollt das 24er besser, keine Frage.
Meiner fuhr in der U9 im zweiten Jahr sogar schon 26er, weil er die Grösse hatte.
War bei den CC-Rennen ein klarer Vorteil.
Bei den Slaloms, die ja auch dazu gehören, wars aber schwierig.


----------



## Toni172 (3. Mai 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Wo fährt er denn? Hessencup?
> 
> Klar rollt das 24er besser, keine Frage.
> Meiner fuhr in der U9 im zweiten Jahr sogar schon 26er, weil er die Grösse hatte.
> ...



Ja, er fährt im Hessencup.
Das mit den Nachteilen im Trail und Slalom ist klar. Aber da kann man mit etwas Fahrpraxis so einiges kompensieren.
Sein größter Nachteil ist der das er recht spät im Jahr Geburtstag hat und somit einige Mitfahrer bis zu 2 Jahre älter sind.
Und wenn er nächstes Jahr zu älteren Jahrgang der U9 gehört, dann ist er glaube ich immer noch fast 6 Monate jünger als die anderen. Aber ihm ist das zum Glück schnuppe was er für einen Platz belegt. Er hat einfach nur Spass.
Da "ärgert" sich der Papa über ein knapp verpasstes  Podium schon eher.


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## herbert2010 (3. Mai 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Nachteil ist der das er recht spät im Jahr Geburtstag hat und somit einige Mitfahrer bis zu 2 Jahre älter sind.
> Und wenn er nächstes Jahr zu älteren Jahrgang der U9 gehört, dann ist er glaube ich immer noch fast 6 Monate jünger als die anderen. Aber ihm ist das zum Glück schnuppern was er für einen Platz belegt. Er hat einfach nur Spass.
> Da "ärgert" sich der Papa über ein knapp verpasstes  Podium schon eher.


  das kommt mir bekannt vor  die rennzeit beim letzten rennen war super aber die technik bewerbe uiui da müß ma noch üben aber auch er hat jedemenge spaß und das ist das wichtigste 

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (3. Mai 2013)

@Toni172: wie heisst er denn?


----------



## Toni172 (3. Mai 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> @Toni172: wie heisst er denn?



Ole. 
Er war letztes Jahr 3. in der Gesamtendabrechnung  der U7 und ist zur Zeit nach dem ersten Rennen 7. in der U9.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schoeppi (3. Mai 2013)

Da stimmt was nicht.

Der Dritte, Noel Groos, hatte eine Laufzeit von 13.36 Min., deiner 13.14 Min.

Wenn die 13.36 Min. stimmen ist die Ergebnisliste falsch, damit wäre deiner 6ter und der Noel 9ter.


----------



## Toni172 (3. Mai 2013)

In der Ergebnissliste stehen leider nicht die Anzahl der Runden. Noel Groos hat eine Runde mehr gefahren. Die angegebene Zeit müsste die sein die die Kids benötigt haben für Ihr Rennen plus die Zeit um ihre angefangene Runde noch zu beenden nachdem der Sieger durch Ziel war. 
Ole blieb leider am Anfang in einem Massencrash hängen sonst wäre vermutlich noch etwas mehr möglich gewesen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schoeppi (3. Mai 2013)

Ah, ok.

Wir wollten dieses Jahr eigentlich auch noch ein, zwei mal beim Hessencup starten.

Leider liegen fast alle Termine unglücklich für uns.

Nur Rodheim könnte gehen so wie es aussieht aktuell.


----------



## Ozeo (25. Mai 2013)

Hier mal das 20" Fully von meinem Sohn.Es ist ein Scott Spark jr 20.  Er hat es zu seinem 5. Geburtstag bekommen und fährt bis heute (8Jahre) damit. Auch wenn viele sagen Ooh....ein fully..in dem alter schon. Viel zu schwer und überhaubt der soll doch erst mal richtig fahren lernen. Er würde es nie gegen ein Hardtail eintauschen. Klar die Federung ist bescheiden aber auf dem Trail Berg ab spaßiger als ohne. Und Berg auf schwitz ich auch mit meinem 16Kilo Freerider würde aber keinen cm Federweg abgeben wollen. Er bekommt bald ein 24er und dann wird das Rad von meinem mittleren Sohn gefahren. Da möchte ich dann aber gerne ein paar nervige Sachen tauschen wie die Laufräder. Die Lager muß ich alle paar Wochen zerlegen und saubermachen. Eine Sram 2x10 Schaltung mit Bionicon Kettenführung muß dann auch noch ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo Kollegen (wahrscheinlich 100% Väter  )
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/60032
Hier sind Detailfotos und Übersicht von HEUTE. 

Schaut Euch mal das Bike oben an, ist ein Cube Rahmen mit vielen neuwertigen Teilen, das ganze kaum genutzt. Hat jemand Interesse, dann bitte ich um eine PN. Wäre mir lieber, als die ganze ebay-Aktion zu starten. Standort ist Aachen. Bin sehr in Eile, entschuldigt dies. Das Bike fährt wir neu (ich habe noch nie besser geschaltet als auf dem Bike) und wurde sehr wenig genutzt. 26", mit schweren Schläuchen und Felgen dennoch nur 12 kg.

Gute Investition, besser als unsere Euros in Südeuropa bei miesen Banken zu verbrennen)?


----------



## federwech (13. Juni 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich diese famosen Klemmschellen zum Nachrüsten der Cantisockel herbekomme? Gibts die in unterschiedlichen Durchmessern?

Grazie mille schon mal....


----------



## BOOZE (14. Juni 2013)

Sein kleiner Fuhrpark


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Juni 2013)




----------



## mystik-1 (14. Juni 2013)

Kommt mir bekannt vor, ich hab aber zwei Kinder und mittlerweile auch noch einen weiteren Anbau. Garage war zu klein.


----------



## ONE78 (14. Juni 2013)

netzfund:



quelle


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. Juni 2013)

ONE78 schrieb:


> netzfund:
> 
> 
> 
> quelle



Rewel ist natürlich toll (damit wurde ja schon der allererste Skipisten-Geschwindigkeitsrekord - zumindest in Europa - in den 90er Jahren aufgestellt mit 122 km/h) - aber wo steht jetzt hier der Preis?


----------



## trifi70 (15. Juni 2013)

Einzelstück, soweit ich mich erinnere nicht verkäuflich...


----------



## Deleted234438 (15. Juni 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hier das Bike von meinem Sohn.
> 
> Das Bike ist bis auf die noch fehlenden Pedale nun fertig. Gewicht sollte dann inkl. div Schutzfolien bei 8,9kg liegen. Hier mal ein paar Bilder:
> 
> ...


----------



## superseven77 (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ja die Mosso Starrgabel isz eine 26" Gabel.
Gibt es bei verschiedenen Ebay Händlern.
Wahlweise mit Canti Aufnahme oder als Disc Variante. 
In schwarz oder weiß. 


Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (16. Juni 2013)

....mein kleiner (7j.) mit seinem rewel titan in 20".

6.3kg fahrfertig!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (16. Juni 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> ....mein kleiner (7j.) mit seinem rewel titan in 20".
> 
> 6.3kg fahrfertig!



Schön!

Rahmen besorgt und dann selbst aufgebaut!?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (16. Juni 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> ....mein kleiner (7j.) mit seinem rewel titan in 20".
> 
> 6.3kg fahrfertig!



Hier auf deiner Homepage isses ja auch:
http://www.mmm-bikes.com/Katalog/Mountainbike/index.php

Drei Fragen sind mir beim Durchlesen der Daten gekommen:

- Griffe "Poshbikes": Sagt mir jetzt nix, sind das Gummi- oder Moosgummi- oder Korkgriffe? Was wiegen die?

- VP-1 Titanpedale: Gewicht?

- Ist der tune Speedneedle zur Optik oder kann der Kleine damit wirklich gut fahren?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (17. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Hier auf deiner Homepage isses ja auch:
> http://www.mmm-bikes.com/Katalog/Mountainbike/index.php
> 
> Drei Fragen sind mir beim Durchlesen der Daten gekommen:
> ...



das ist noch sein altes 16".

die griffgummis sind von www.poshbikes.com, sind superleichte Schaumgummi griffe.
wiegen 8g/paar.

die pedale wiegen 150g

mit gepolsterter radhose gibt es mit dem speedneedle keine Probleme, auf dem 20" fährt er den komm-vor +


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (17. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Schön!
> 
> Rahmen besorgt und dann selbst aufgebaut!?



die kinderrahmen baut rewel exclusiv für mich.

bin derzeit an sein 24" rad dran.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/events/e...titan/a13019/fotostrecke/1368677/1690491.html

kommt dann mit X01 und lefty, mehr wird noch nicht verraten.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (17. Juni 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> das ist noch sein altes 16".
> 
> die griffgummis sind von www.poshbikes.com, sind superleichte Schaumgummi griffe.
> wiegen 8g/paar.
> ...


 
Danke für die Infos!

150g für Pedale ist echt ne Ansage! Dachte schon, die AEST-TiAchse-Pedale mit 170g seien leicht.

Zum Sattel: Ich meinte weniger den Komfort (hatte das nicht klar geschrieben), sondern eher die (für Erwachsene ausgelegte) lange Sattelnase, bei Kindersätteln ist ja die Sattellänge insgesamt kürzer.
Aber deiner Antwort entnehme ich, dass der Kleine also mit beiden Typen von Erwachsenensätteln von tune (bzgl. Länge) kein Problem hat. 

Auf alle Fälle tolle Kinderräder, die du baust! 
Gibt´s wohl auch in Kundenauftrag, gegen angemessenen Griff in den Geldbeutel?
(keine Angst, mein Geldbeutel gibt aktuell nicht gleich ne Auftragsvergabe her)


----------



## Kingprawnx (15. Juli 2013)

Orbea MX 20" Team vom Sohnemann....


----------



## lekanteto (15. Juli 2013)

Kingprawnx schrieb:


> Orbea MX 20" Team vom Sohnemann...


Danke für die Bilder. Vom Orbea hatte ich bisher immer nur die Katalogbilder gesehen.
Das Rad sieht echt toll aus, finde ich.


----------



## Kingprawnx (15. Juli 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder. Vom Orbea hatte ich bisher immer nur die Katalogbilder gesehen.
> Das Rad sieht echt toll aus, finde ich.



Vielen Dank, das Rad ist prima und der Kleine kommt auch mit der Schaltung sehr gut zurecht, hatte da erst Bedenken. Gruß 
David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (15. Juli 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus, schöne farbkombi.


----------



## BOOZE (15. Juli 2013)

Wirklich sehr schön und stimmig, da kommt man echt ins grübeln mit dem Selbstbau usw!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. Juli 2013)

Naja, gut, wenn ich unsrem 20"-Radl als Farbnote lediglich 2 goldene Teile (Klingel und Sattelschnellspanner; korrigere: 3, hatte die Aheadkappe vergessen) spendieren täte, würd´ ich´s auch net von Grund auf aufbauen, das würde sich dann tatsächlich kaum lohnen.


----------



## ALMU (15. Juli 2013)

Und hat schon jemand nach dem Gabelgewicht gefragt!?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Und hat schon jemand nach dem Gabelgewicht gefragt!?



Und/oder ob es sie einzeln zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## trifi70 (15. Juli 2013)

Nein, gibt es nicht. Aber wie kommt ihr drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kingprawnx (15. Juli 2013)

... letztendlich geht es hier doch darum, seinem Kind was schönes und halbwegs vernünftiges zu ermöglichen. Jeder nach seinen finanziellen oder auch handwerklichen Möglichkeiten. Wenn ich mich profilieren muss dann bestimmt nicht über ein Kinderfahrrad, oder darüber, wie ach so leicht es ist, oder ob ich es aus hochwertigen teuren Teilen selbst zusammen gebaut habe. Schade, das jedes Rad hier im Forum gleich auseinander gepflückt und analysiert werden muss  
Gruß
David


----------



## BOOZE (15. Juli 2013)

Macht doch keiner, wird sind nur neidisch auf die tolle Farbgebung und die Gabel, die da verbaut ist.
Weil die Selbstbaufraktion hier, immer noch keine passende Gabel gefunden hat.
Ein Komplett Rad zu kaufen, ist eigentlich die bessere Lösung.


----------



## ALMU (15. Juli 2013)

@Kingprawnx
Da war nix böse gemeint aber in einem anderen Thread wird gerade nach leichten Gabeln gesucht. 
Und wer profiliert sich hier mit Kinderrädern?
Ich finde das Bike übrigens Toll.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Macht doch keiner, wird sind nur neidisch auf die tolle Farbgebung und die Gabel, die da verbaut ist.
> Weil die Selbstbaufraktion hier, immer noch keine passende Gabel gefunden hat.
> Ein Komplett Rad zu kaufen, ist eigentlich die bessere Lösung.



Genau. Ein hübsches, funktionelles fertiges Rad von der Stange (mit einigen überschaubaren Änderungen) zu sehen, stellt halt die "Selbstschrauberei" (bzw. kompletten Custom-Aufbau frame-off) quasi fast in Frage. Aber eben nur fast...


----------



## Kingprawnx (15. Juli 2013)

nein, war ja auch auf Niemand spezielles hier im Thema bezogen  alles jut !

gibt halt immer mal wieder Menschen, die unbedingt alles schlecht machen müssen, hatte mal wieder eine nette PM bekommen 

LG
David


----------



## Kingprawnx (15. Juli 2013)

jedem das Seine... leben uns leben lassen.

finde übrigens die Custom Räder echt cool, die hier im Forum gezeigt und diskutiert werden, leider fehlt mir dafür das Geld und auch die Schrauberqualitäten


----------



## trifi70 (15. Juli 2013)

Finde das Rad sieht super aus!  Und dass der Kleine mit den Shiftern klarkommt ist für mich ne Interessante Info.  Über die Frotzeleien wegen der Gabel musste einfach hinweglesen. Könnte hier im Kinderradforum noch zu einem Running Gag werden


----------



## federwech (16. Juli 2013)

Damits mal wieder ein Bild gibt, hier ein Zwischenstand....das Projekt bewegt sich gaaaaanz laaaaangsaaaaam 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1422810]





[/url]

Der Bub gewöhnt sich erst gerade ans Laufrad also hab ich Zeit.


----------



## Kingprawnx (16. Juli 2013)

federwech schrieb:


> Damits mal wieder ein Bild gibt, hier ein Zwischenstand....das Projekt bewegt sich gaaaaanz laaaaangsaaaaam
> 
> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1422810]
> 
> ...



 @federwech
Das Rad sieht schon richtig gut aus, tolle Farbe  da kann sich der Kleine drauf freuen!


----------



## federwech (16. Juli 2013)

Danke! Das Rädchen hat otisch schon alleine durchs Abziehen der originalen Sticker enorm gewonnen. Die Farbe find ich auch echt cool!
Da bleibt ja gar nix anderes übrig als orange/schwarz durchzuziehen 

Der flachere Lenker macht es auch gleich gieriger.
Geplant sind noch Reifen, Sattel neu und den Monsterkettenschutz durch nen chainrunner zu ersetzen.
Mit ganz viel Muse denk ich mir vielleicht noch ein paar schöne customdecals aus. Mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (16. Juli 2013)

Toll!

Ich hab dazu gar keinen Faden, was für ein Projekt machst du da und was sind die Bestandteile (Rädergröße, Rahmen,...)?


----------



## federwech (17. Juli 2013)

Basis ist ein Merida Dakar 616, also 16 ".
Bisher ist nur der Rahmen von den oroginalen Klebern befreit und statt des hohen Lenkers im BMX-Style diese flachere Variante montiert. Sieht schon deutlich weniger nach Kinderbike aus, finde ich. 

Das Rad hat gebraucht vom Nachbarn 50 Öcken gekostet, mit maximal 100 weiteren Geldeinheiten soll daraus was ansehnliches und vor allem spassiges entstehen.


----------



## trolliver (17. Juli 2013)

Jetzt weiß ich, was mir an dem Rad gefällt: der für Kinderräder ungewöhnlich kurze Hinterbau. Den BMX-Lenker finde ich in der Regel gar nicht schlimm.

Und mich wundert, daß es noch keinen Aufschrei gegeben hat... ;-)

Oliver


----------



## federwech (17. Juli 2013)

Meinst, weil ich das Gabelgewicht nicht angegeben habe?


----------



## trolliver (17. Juli 2013)

Nein, weil es eine Rücktrittbremse hat... 

Oliver


----------



## federwech (17. Juli 2013)

Es wird sich zeigen ob er die Handkraft hat, die Handbremse betätigt zu bekommen. 
Wenn er nach dem Papa kommt, kriegt er den Hebel locker gezogen, hahaha...
Falls ja, wird die Rücktrittbremse lahmgelegt. und ne zweite Felgenbremse angebaut.
Wäre mir persönlich am liebsten, aber das ist zweitrangig. 
Der Bub muss schliesslich damit fahren, nicht ich.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. August 2013)

Damit das hier nicht zum Leichtbau-Fred verkommt mal was zum Runterstempeln 

Hier mal das Mini-Enduro von meinem Sohn (9).

Nach und nach ist aus dem biedern 24" Hotrock ein Mini-Enduro mit ordentlich abwärts Potenzial geworden.
Da nagelt der mit die DH in Willigen runter genauso wie Trail´s in Bozen oder Finale.


----------



## Floh (20. August 2013)

Kingprawnx schrieb:


> ... letztendlich geht es hier doch darum, seinem Kind was schönes und halbwegs vernünftiges zu ermöglichen. Jeder nach seinen finanziellen oder auch handwerklichen Möglichkeiten. Wenn ich mich profilieren muss dann bestimmt nicht über ein Kinderfahrrad, oder darüber, wie ach so leicht es ist, oder ob ich es aus hochwertigen teuren Teilen selbst zusammen gebaut habe. Schade, das jedes Rad hier im Forum gleich auseinander gepflückt und analysiert werden muss
> Gruß
> David


Das Orbea ist einfach sehr hübsch, in sich stimmig, schick! Man schielt natürlich auf die Kurbel und überlegt wo man noch tunen könnte, aber das ist das erste Kinderrad was auf "elegant" gemacht ist also nicht so poppig wie die rot-weiß-blauen Cubes (die ich aber auch schick finde). Kann man aus dem Karton nehmen und fahren.
Was ist das für ein Reifen von Kenda? Ich finde das Profil ziemlich interessant, weil schon etwas profiliert aber glatt genug um auch mal Straße zu fahren. Und das einzige was mich interessieren würde in Sachen zerreissen wäre ob mal jemand das Gewicht kennt?


----------



## trifi70 (20. August 2013)

Das sind doch ganz normale Small Block 8, oft empfohlen als Alternative zum Mow Joe. Isla verbaut die auch, sind in schmal recht leicht. Die hier sind 1,75.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (20. August 2013)

ah OK. Ich bin vom Mow Joe runter wegen der Haltbarkeit, hatte mich auf den Black Jack eingeschossen aber der hier gefällt mir besser. Und mit 400 Gramm noch nicht mal schwer.


----------



## Deleted234438 (20. August 2013)

Gewicht liegt bei 9,1 kg, hab's mal irgendwo hier im Forum gelesen.


----------



## federwech (28. August 2013)

Soo, der nächste Schritt ist getan....





Sieht immer mehr nach geilem Rad aus. Der Bub ist schon ganz verliebt!


----------



## raumtraum (28. August 2013)

Das orangefarbene ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack! 

Und, da hier über mangelndes Bildmaterial geklagt wurde, bittesehr:





Ja, der Kleine fährt jetzt endlich damit - und trägt es eigenhändig die Treppe rauf in die Wohnung


----------



## trolliver (29. August 2013)

Wirklich toll geworden! Was ist denn das für ein Miniaturantrieb? Aus dem BMX-Bereich oder? Die Kurbeln erscheinen mir, im Gegensatz zu vielen sonst, sogar eher zu kurz, oder täuscht das? Wozu sind die Schraubgewinde an der Gabel oben und unten?


----------



## raumtraum (29. August 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Wirklich toll geworden! Was ist denn das für ein Miniaturantrieb? Aus dem BMX-Bereich oder? Die Kurbeln erscheinen mir, im Gegensatz zu vielen sonst, sogar eher zu kurz, oder täuscht das? Wozu sind die Schraubgewinde an der Gabel oben und unten?



Danke. Ja, trolliver, der Miniantrieb ist aus der BMX-Ecke, nur da findest Du z.B. 9-Zähne-Ritzel. Ein bekanntes Problem für Kids sind die Kurbeln, die leider nicht mitwachsen, erst zu groß, zweimal gekürzt und dann plötzlich zu klein:-( Und, die Schraubgewinde sind für den "Porteurträger".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (29. August 2013)

Wow!


----------



## michfisch (29. August 2013)

Sehr lecker!!! Hut ab,
alles was ein Kind braucht, aber wahrscheinlich sündhaft teuer!
Immer schön aufpassen und doppelt und dreifach anketten.
Gruß M


----------



## trolliver (29. August 2013)

raumtraum schrieb:


> erst zu groß, zweimal gekürzt und dann plötzlich zu klein:-(


Aua. Das ist ärgerlich.

Porteurträger? Sagt mir jetzt nicht so viel, um die Ecke denken hilft grad auch nicht... Trägerträger... ;-)) Da ziehst du ihn, oder?

Erst jetzt fallen mir noch die Vielspeichenlaufräder aus dem BMX-Bereich auf. Ist ja das Gegenteil dessen, was die meisten so machen, sieht aber hammergeil aus. Damit kann er vom Garagendach springen ;-)) Hatte meiner ähnlich, allerdings in 12".

Es sieht so aus, als könne der Bub da in einem Jahr wieder raus sein, leider.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (29. August 2013)

Nachdem ich das Rad gesehen habe, hatte ich Appetit auf mehr und habe mal etwas gestöbert und in der Galerie geblättert... Ich finde es toll, was Du da machst, Daniel! Zunächst das "Überhaupt" und dann natürlich das "Wie"!


----------



## Y_G (29. August 2013)

@raumtraum: Berlin rules


----------



## raumtraum (29. August 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Porteurträger?
> Oliver



Sorry dass ich etwas unverständlich war. Als der Rahmen schon fertig war träumte der Bub doch ernsthaft von Gepäckträgern und Taschen. Also hat die Gabel Aufnahmen für einen Vorderradträger bekommen. 

Die Kurbel passt jetzt wohl, aber wie schon bemerkt wurde, wird sie nächstes Jahr nicht mehr passen. Der Rest des Rades ist "like BMX" da spielt die Größe kaum eine Rolle, nur die Länge der Sattelstütze

Danke auch für die Blumen des geschätzten Publikums!

Daniel


----------



## BOOZE (29. August 2013)

Ist das Titan, oder ein anderes Material für Rahmen und Co?

Sehr gut


----------



## trifi70 (29. August 2013)

Si, Ti! Finds hammergeil. Sozusagen...


----------



## trolliver (29. August 2013)

Ja, Gepäckträger... hätte ich auch drauf kommen müssen. Wären die oberen beiden Schraubgewinde nach vorn gerichtet und in richtiger Höhe, hätte man irgendwann mal eine BMX-like U-Brake befestigen können. Ich denke, du hast die Vorderradbremse aus Sicherheitsgründen (Überschlag) weggelassen?!

Oliver


----------



## raumtraum (29. August 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ja, Gepäckträger... hätte ich auch drauf kommen müssen. Wären die oberen beiden Schraubgewinde nach vorn gerichtet und in richtiger Höhe, hätte man irgendwann mal eine BMX-like U-Brake befestigen können. Ich denke, du hast die Vorderradbremse aus Sicherheitsgründen (Überschlag) weggelassen?!
> 
> Oliver



Oliver, genau so ist es. U-Brake nebst Sockeln liegen fürs anschweissen bereit, falls der Herr Sohn Bedarf anmeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (30. August 2013)

Ab welchem Alter sind eure Kleinen von Laufrad auf Fahrrad umgestiegen? Kann man sowas mit 3 Jahren fest einplanen, wenn mit dem Laufrad bislang souverän umgegangen wird?


----------



## trolliver (30. August 2013)

Es ist ein Indikator, mehr nicht. Philipp ist halsbrecherisch mit dem Laufrad gefahren und mit 2 1/2 umgestiegen. zwei seiner Freunde fuhren auch gut, sind aber erst mit 4 umgestiegen, und ein weiterer fährt immer noch mit dem Laufrad.

Da kommt viel zusammen, auch Ermutigen hilft da nicht viel, wenn das Kind nicht will. Philipp wollte z.B. unbedingt Stützräder die ersten 3 bis 4 Monate, obwohl er schon lange die Balance perfekt hielt. Also habe ich sie ihm drangebaut, bis es ihm zu lahm war (war er mit dem Laufrad schneller). ;-))

Oliver


----------



## Floh (30. August 2013)

Sicheres Indiz: Kind kommt und sagt "Ich will auch sowas mit Pedalen".
War bei mir so.


----------



## Itekei (30. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Sicheres Indiz: Kind kommt und sagt "Ich will auch sowas mit Pedalen".
> War bei mir so.


Meine Kleine (2 1/2) will jetzt schon Pedale, hätte das aber sicher noch nicht raus


----------



## raumtraum (30. August 2013)

Die Erfahrung von Olliver kann ich teilen. Wann der Zeitpunkt ist, bestimmt Dein Kind allein. Euphorische Erstversuche können leicht mit einem "ich fahr lieber mit dem Laufrad" enden oder es müssen auf einmal Stützräder dran. Meiner ist nicht gern mit dem Zwölfzöller gefahren, erst jetzt mit dem "Großen" macht ihm das Radfahren Spass.

Daniel


----------



## othu (30. August 2013)

Meiner hat zum ersten Geburtstag sein Kokua Jumper bekommen, wirklich selbst damit gefahren ist er eine Woche nach seinem zweiten Geburtstag. Zu Weihnachten (2,5Jahre) hat er das Islabike CNOC14 bekommen, fahren tut er seit 3 Wochen, genau 3Jahre und 3 Tage alt war er da.

Nur alleine losfahren klappt noch nicht zuverlässig, auf meiner 5,5km Laufrunde war er aber schon mit (wobei ich zugeben muss, die letzten 800m hatte ich Kind auf den Schultern und Rad in der Hand).


----------



## ONE78 (2. September 2013)

grad entdeckt: woom bikes

gibs da schon erfahrungen/meinungen zu?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. September 2013)

Zu den Woom-Bikes gibt es doch schon komplette Threads hier...



othu schrieb:


> Meiner hat zum ersten Geburtstag sein Kokua Jumper bekommen.



Da konnte unser Sohn noch net mal laufen, geschweige denn Laufrad fahren...


----------



## Benjoo1980 (3. September 2013)

federwech schrieb:


> Soo, der nächste Schritt ist getan....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, das sieht super super super aus  

Den Seitenständer würde ich aber abbauen, der könnte beim dirten  oder in anderen Situationen mal ausklappen. Finde die Dinger mehr hinderlich als nützlich aber ich will dir natürlich nix vorschreiben, vielleicht soll er das ja so lernen das Fahrrad immer ordentlich abzustellen hehe 

Auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (3. September 2013)

welcher seitenständer ???


----------



## federwech (3. September 2013)

Der "seitenständer" fällt automatisch ab, wenn man das rad hoch nimmt  ist nur ne untergestellte spachtel 
Vielen dank für die blumen!


----------



## fazanatas (3. September 2013)

Wirklich sehr schick! Ich persönlich würde aber noch eine Kette dranmachen


----------



## michfisch (3. September 2013)

Wer braucht schon ne Kette! ist alles nur Gewicht
in diesem Sinne
M


----------



## schoeppi (9. Oktober 2013)

Gerade fertig geworden.
Die Teile habe ich eins zu eins vom Vorgänger-Rahmen übernommen.
Mussten nichtmal neue Züge rein.
Ein paar cm Kürzen der ohnehin grosszügigen Hüllen hat gereicht das es passt.
400gr. leichter als das Vorgänger Radon, hätte ich nicht erwartet soviel.


----------



## trolliver (9. Oktober 2013)

Nicht schlecht. War das Radon auch ein Komplettbike? Oder selbst aufgebaut? Und warum der Rahmentausch? Wegen Wachtums? ;-)) 400g nur für den Rahmen wundern mich doch, Radon galt mir bislang nicht als sonderlich schwer. Hast du die Rahmen einzeln gewogen?

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (9. Oktober 2013)

Das Radon hab ich komplett gekauft vor 2 Jahren, gebraucht aber top in der Reihe.
Getauscht hatte ich die Kurbel, Lenker, Gabel, Sattelstütze, Sattel und Laufräder.

Der Rahmen hier ist eine Nummer grösser.
War noch nicht eilig, aber nächste Saison wärs auf jeden Fall nötig gewesen.
Und wegen der Herbstferien hatte ich gerade Zeit für sowas.

300gr. gehen tatsächlich auf den Rahmen, die restlichen 100 auf die Stütze (Tune Starkes Stück statt FSA XC190) und die Schnellspanner.

Der Radon ZR Race hat inkl. Kurbellager und Steuersatzlagerschalen 1700gr.


----------



## trolliver (9. Oktober 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Der Radon ZR Race hat inkl. Kurbellager und Steuersatzlagerschalen 1700gr.


Donnerwetter! Das ist nicht besonders schwer, eher leicht. Und dann noch 300g runter? Toll! Der neue Rahmen sagt mir zwar nichts, bin jedoch auch nicht auf dem Laufenden...

Oliver


----------



## Floh (9. Oktober 2013)

Wollte auch mal:
Zwischenstufe Cube Kid 160, momentan 7,3 kg mit Pedalen (von 8,9 kg ohne Pedale) Wunschgewicht ,1 kg:






Gibts zum Geburtstag *freu*


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Rad!


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Oktober 2013)

Red Bull Rampage Winner 2025

Kinder kann man so einfach glücklich machen


----------



## mystik-1 (10. Oktober 2013)

sehr schoen


----------



## Floh (10. Oktober 2013)

Ist das hinten 20 Zoll und vorne 26?? Oder hast Du da so die Fischaugen-Optik draufgehalten?


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Oktober 2013)

Das hinten ist 20" vorne 24"

Das habe wir spasseshalber mal umgesteckt.

Gehört eigentlich zum Enduro von meinem Grossen (9)


----------



## federwech (10. Oktober 2013)

Die Räderkombo hat was von den Big Wheel Dreirädern.
Nitro Circus lässt grüssen


----------



## .SoulRider. (11. Oktober 2013)

So Projekt 2013.2 ist fertig...
Jetzt dar der Winter nur nicht allzu früh einsetzten, damit wir es wenigstens 1x noch im Bikepark testen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (12. Oktober 2013)

.SoulRider. schrieb:


> So Projekt 2013.2 ist fertig...
> Jetzt dar der Winter nur nicht allzu früh einsetzten, damit wir es wenigstens 1x noch im Bikepark testen können



Super Upgrade! Diesen Winter wollte ich das Ramones 20 (schwarz) meines Großen auf Scheibenbremsen umrüsten und der Gabel etwas zu Leibe rücken. Kannst du bitte Aussagen zu den verbauten Teilen an den Laufrädern machen? Und natürlich woher du die Felgen bezogen hast. Sinnvolle Felgen für 20 Zoll zu finden ist echt eine Katastrophe.


----------



## MTBS-Hugo (12. Oktober 2013)




----------



## .SoulRider. (13. Oktober 2013)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte Aussagen zu den verbauten Teilen an den Laufrädern machen? Und natürlich woher du die Felgen bezogen hast. Sinnvolle Felgen für 20 Zoll zu finden ist echt eine Katastrophe.



Zu Teilen der Laufräder kann ich Dir sagen das es schon ein wenig Sucherei war bis ich preis.- leistungstechnisch was passendes gefunden habe.

Naben: SRAM 406 32h verwendet
Speichen: Pillar Spokes PSR TB 2018
Nippel: Pillar Nipples 1,8mm (G15)
Felgen: SUN Ringle ENVY Lite 32h

Die Speichen, sowie auch die Felgen habe ich aus meinem Bestand, da ich eine BMX Racingshop habe sind dort 20" Parts in allen möglichen Variationen verfügbar. 

Wenn Du Fragen zu passenden 20" Felgen haben solltest (Preis, Gewicht, Lieferbarkeit), kannst Dich ja melden.


----------



## gtbiker (15. Oktober 2013)




----------



## trifi70 (15. Oktober 2013)

Nett. 

Warum ist die Bremse links?

Ist das gelbe auch ein "Laufrad"? Geht ihr dann zu zweit damit? Hatte dieselbe Idee, ein leichtes Rennrad gestrippt, komplett Kurbel/Lager/Schaltung und Bremsen weg. Deutlich unter 5kg mein 28" Laufrad. Damit geh ich öfter mal mit der kleineren Laufrad fahn. Seit sie 2. Geburtstag hatte fährt sie auf Puky LR M und das immer schneller. Auf dem 28er kann ich nun nachvollziehen, wie anstrengend Laufrad fahren ist...


----------



## Speedbullit (15. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
Ich beabsichtige an das Kokua Jumper meiner Tochter eine Hinterradbremse zu montieren. Welchen Bremshebel bzw Bremse würdet Ihr empfehlen? Danke schonmal


----------



## trolliver (15. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Warum ist die Bremse links?:


Ist die HR-Bremse nicht normalerweise links? Ich würde es jedenfalls genauso machen. Nicht, daß wenn er sich jetzt mit rechts dran gewöhnte, voll reingreifen zu können, er das beim ersten mit zwei Bremsen und rechts für vorne genauso macht. Dann Abflug... 

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (15. Oktober 2013)

Am Mopped ist HR links. Manche Cyclocrosser machen das auch so, um beim (an Hindernissen notwendigen) Absteigen nach links noch die HR-Bremse ziehen zu können. Aber ansonsten ist in D normal VR links und HR rechts üblich...


----------



## trolliver (15. Oktober 2013)

Muß ich echt mal bei anderen Rädern drauf achten. Allein schon von der Zugführung, egal ob V-Brake oder hydraulisch, finde ich HR links VR rechts besser. Mit Mopeds etc. kenn ich mich gar nicht aus, nie gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

Links, weil es für rechts keine Gründe gibt 

Das gelbe Rad soll kein Laufrad werden, das schimpft sich leider noch Baustelle.


----------



## trifi70 (15. Oktober 2013)

Bedeutet das, Du ziehst das durch und wenn er am ersten Rad 2 Bremsen hat, ist HR links und VR rechts? Grund gegen VR rechts könnte sein: bei Schreckbremsung hat man als Rechtshänder gerne etwas mehr Power auf der rechten Seite (und geht dann möglicherweise über den Lenker). Ansonsten fallen mir auch keine Gründe ein... Ne Norm hat halt den Vorteil, dass man sich nicht bei jedem Radwechsel ev. umgewöhnen muss.


----------



## trolliver (15. Oktober 2013)

Als Philipp das CNOC16 bekam, bremste er gleich gut, doch wollte ich, daß er die Kraft der Bremse mal kennen lernt und ließ ihn auf mich zufahren, er sollte ganz spät bremsen (völlig todesmütig von mir, das mach' ich auch nicht nochmal!). Das tat er auch, er ging hinten hoch, ließ aber rechtzeitig los - und ich mußte nur noch einen leichten Aufprall abfedern, ein halber Meter weiter und er hätte wohl gestanden. Die Vollbremsung vorn hat er mit rechts gemacht, er ist aber Linkshänder, stark ausgeprägt. Ich glaube, bei wirklich guten Bremsen (da zählen für mich gute Canti- oder V-Brakes dazu) ist die Handkraft kein Thema, wenn ein dreijähriger das hinkriegt.

Vermutlich mache ich das aber auch gewohnheitsmäßig "falsch" herum, weil ich es mir irgendwann halt so überlegt und seitdem alle Räder selbst aufgebaut habe. Bis auf das meiner Frau, da ist es aber auch so. Das CNOC habe ich vor der Übergabe weitgehend auseinander gehabt, da wieß ich nicht mehr, wie es am Anfang war.

Philipp bremst übrigens seither (oder schon vorher mit Rücktritt, weiß ich nicht mehr) immer erst kurz vor Schluß rasant ab. Auch deswegen gewinnt er alle Wettrennen mit mir, die an einer Kreuzung oder Ampel enden, weil ich mich das selbst nicht mehr traue... 

Oliver


----------



## gtbiker (16. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Bedeutet das, Du ziehst das durch und wenn er am ersten Rad 2 Bremsen hat, ist HR links und VR rechts?


Sicher doch.
Das Schockbremsungs-Argument ist keines, ist man von Anfang an rechts VR und links HR gewohnt.


----------



## Floh (16. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man (nur) rechts schaltet finde ich links vorne bremsen besser. Ist auch von der Zugverlegung der V-Brakes das einzig vernünftige, genauso macht es mehr Sinn den hinteren Bremszug vom Lenker rechts links am Steuerrohr vorbei nach hinten zu führen. Klar kann man die auch kreuzen unter dem Oberrohr aber ich finde so macht es mehr Sinn.
Übrigens off-topic...


----------



## ONE78 (16. Oktober 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Sicher doch.
> Das Schockbremsungs-Argument ist keines, ist man von Anfang an rechts VR und links HR gewohnt.



richtig so! dann hat er beim motorrad fahren später auch keine probleme die vorderradbremse richtig zu dosieren.

über eine vernüftig zugführung kann man sicher trefflich streiten aber ich glaube nicht das es DIE richtige gibt.

ps: bei scheibenbremsen vorn rechts ist die zugführung auch "vernüftiger"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (16. Oktober 2013)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ps: bei scheibenbremsen vorn rechts ist die zugführung auch "vernüftiger"



DAS unterschreibe ich sofort!
Weil das so nervt habe ich sogar bei einem meiner Räder mal die Bremsleitung durch den Gabelschaft geführt (mit Adapter von Trickstuff). Nicht weil ich Lenker flippen wollte sondern weil die Bremsleitung dann sauber verläuft.


----------



## Roelof (16. Oktober 2013)

ich glaub ja, da ist der Hebel links, weil der Monteur die Bremsleitung für Hinten nicht kürzen wollte und eine Vorderbremse genommen hat.


----------



## Surtre (16. Oktober 2013)

Schöner Thread!


----------



## Floh (16. Oktober 2013)

Style!! Ich mag das Jumper total gerne. Aber so sieht es noch besser aus. Gibt es das PU-element original in schwarz oder hast Du da nachgeholfen?


----------



## Surtre (16. Oktober 2013)

Das ist der originale graue, härtere Elastomer.


----------



## gtbiker (16. Oktober 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> ich glaub ja, da ist der Hebel links, weil der Monteur die Bremsleitung für Hinten nicht kürzen wollte und eine Vorderbremse genommen hat.


Da glaubst du sehr falsch!


----------



## Roelof (16. Oktober 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Da glaubst du sehr falsch!



könnte sich aber gut ausgehen...


----------



## federwech (17. Oktober 2013)

@Surtre: Sehr geiles Jumper! Absolutes Vitrinenniveau! 
Und ausserdem erste Sahne in Szene gesetzt.


----------



## wila (17. Oktober 2013)

Erst mal ein Lob: Sehr sehr schöne Räder und natürlich tolle Kinder!
Da hier die Spezialiste unterwegs sind, mal eine Frage.
Ich überlege, als Grundlage für weiteren Auf/Aus-bau, für meinen Sohn (5,5) ein Cube KID 200 race zukaufen. Jetzt hätte ich gerne grundsätzlich mal ein paar Meinungen gehört und dann noch etwas im Detail.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das 2013er Modell radial gespeichte Laufräder hat. Wegen Gewicht oder Luftwiderstand kann das ja nicht sein. Optik ok, aber ist das letztlich nicht etwas istabiler?
Nach den ersten beiden Laufrädern und den folgenden beiden kleinen Fahrrädern fange ich jetzt eigentlich erst an mich mit dem Thema "erstes MTB" zu beschäftigen. Kann nur sagen es wird immer interessanter!) 
Zu dem ist es auch toll, dass meine Frau die Recherche für unseren Sohn scheinbar wesentlich akzeptabler findet, als für meine eigenen Räder!)


----------



## Roelof (18. Oktober 2013)

wila schrieb:


> ...Cube KID 200 ... grundsätzlich mal ein paar Meinungen...



Solides Bike, kann mit ein paar kleinen Handgriffen deutlich verbessert werden - zu dem Rad gibt es ja schon ein oder zwei Threads.



> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das 2013er Modell radial gespeichte Laufräder hat. Wegen Gewicht oder Luftwiderstand kann das ja nicht sein. Optik ok, aber ist das letztlich nicht etwas istabiler?



Nein. Das ist stabil genug - man bräuchte nicht mal so viele Speichen, aber ich merke selbst, ich schreibe hier zu oft, das selbe rein 



> ... Zu dem ist es auch toll, dass meine Frau die Recherche für unseren Sohn scheinbar wesentlich akzeptabler findet, als für meine eigenen Räder!...



freu dich, wenn dein Zwerg die selben Teile fahren kann, wie du...  dann fällt das gar nicht mehr so sehr auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (18. Oktober 2013)

wila schrieb:


> Zu dem ist es auch toll, dass meine Frau die Recherche für unseren Sohn scheinbar wesentlich akzeptabler findet, als für meine eigenen Räder!)


Ist das nicht der Hauptbeweggrund, dass wir "Bekloppten" uns hier im Kinderunterforum tummeln?! 

Wegen Radialspeichung würde ich mir bei den kleinen Laufrädern keine Gedanken machen, das hält. Es spart tatsächlich auch wenige Gramm an den Speichen, dies wird beim Cube aber nicht der Grund sein.


----------



## wila (18. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ist das nicht der hauptbeweggrund, dass wir "bekloppten" uns hier im kinderunterforum tummeln?!



:d


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Oktober 2013)

Gerade im Bikemarkt geschossen. 

Das wird das neue für meinen Grossen 
Yeti Play in S mit Geo Verstellung 100/130


----------



## paradox (18. Oktober 2013)

cool!


----------



## wila (24. Oktober 2013)

nochmal eine Frage... Welche Plattformpedale eignen sich denn so für die ganz Kleinen? Hab mal ein wenig gegoogled, aber noch nix wirklich zufriedenstellendes gefunden. Wichtig wär nicht zu groß, nicht zu teuer, haltbar...
Danke schon mal


----------



## marco1977 (26. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


>



Auf den Aufbau bin ich gespannt! Den Rahmen find ich optisch, schonmal genial!
Wie alt und groß, ist dein großer?


----------



## raumtraum (26. Oktober 2013)

@Surtre: Klasse Rad und super Foto! Das inspiriert mich doch glatt zu einem Titan-Laufrad)


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Oktober 2013)

marco1977 schrieb:


> Auf den Aufbau bin ich gespannt! Den Rahmen find ich optisch, schonmal genial!
> Wie alt und groß, ist dein großer?



9 Jahre 1,44.

Rahmen sollte nächste  Woche dann da sein, dann gehts los.


----------



## Roelof (29. Oktober 2013)

wila schrieb:


> nochmal eine Frage... Welche Plattformpedale eignen sich denn so für die ganz Kleinen? Hab mal ein wenig gegoogled, aber noch nix wirklich zufriedenstellendes gefunden. Wichtig wär nicht zu groß, nicht zu teuer, haltbar...
> Danke schon mal



ich finde die da ganz nett - fahren der Zwerg am 16er und ich am ssp





Dorcus werden immer wieder genannt, von AEST gibt es ganz ganz leichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (29. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Gerade im Bikemarkt geschossen.
> 
> Das wird das neue für meinen Grossen
> Yeti Play in S mit Geo Verstellung 100/130



moro katanga...


----------



## wila (29. Oktober 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> ich finde die da ganz nett - fahren der Zwerg am 16er und ich am ssp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Die da" find ich auch ganz gut, aber wie heißen die denn? Danke


----------



## marco1977 (29. Oktober 2013)

wila schrieb:


> "Die da" find ich auch ganz gut, aber wie heißen die denn? Danke



Xpedo Traverse XCF-05AC

Hätte welche mit kaum km, in schwarz noch da liegen.
Fürs richtige Kleingeld würde ich sie hergeben


----------



## Biebertaler (31. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## Roelof (31. Oktober 2013)

sowas braucht mein Zwerg auch irgendwann...


----------



## trolliver (31. Oktober 2013)

Hej, das könnte buchstäblich das gleiche in grün wie das kommende (in drei Jahren oder so) Rad von Philipp sein. Cannondale F? Oder die neueren, da kenne ich mich mit den Bezeichnungnen nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biebertaler (31. Oktober 2013)

Ist ein F600 Furio in der SOBE Ausführung in der seltenen Rahmengröße XS (35 cm).
Habs komplett um- bzw. aufgebaut, hat jetzt ca. 10,4 KG.


----------



## trolliver (31. Oktober 2013)

Sieht super gut aus, auch wenn keine Details sichtbar sind!  Wußt' ich's doch! Philipps wird ein F900 in der gleichen Rahmenhöhe. Ich hab's erst seit ein paar Wochen und Philipp noch ein paar Wochen mehr (...) Zeit. Es wiegt so schon nur etwas über 10kg; mal schaun, was mich reitet, wenn es so weit ist. Was heißt denn SOBE Ausstattung?

Was du im Detail verbaut hast, würde mich schon interessieren... 

Oliver


----------



## Biebertaler (1. November 2013)

Nee SoBe ist ein Gestränkehersteller und hatten vor einigen Jahren mal ne Zusammenarbeit (Sponsor) mit Cannondale so das daraus das US Profi-Rennteam SoBe entstanden ist. Die Fahrer- bzw. deren Bikes waren immer gleich an den giftgrünen (teilweise schimmert es gelb) Bikes und Trikots (mit Eidechse als Logo) zu erkennen. In meinen Augen ist es einer der schönsten Rahmen (Lackierung) die Cannondale jemals auf den Markt gebracht hat.

Kurze Beschreibung zum Radl: Rahmengröße XS (ca. 35 cm), Federgabel  ist eine Fatty Ultra 80 mm mit Lockout. Bremsen sind noch Magura Julie  (Disk) montiert, hab aber noch ein Satz Formula Oro K18 die bei  Gelegenheit eventl. dran kommen. Shifter sind aktuell Shimano XT 3 x 9  (vormals Shimano Deore), Lenker Cannondale C2 in Verbindung mit einem  Cannondale 1,5er Vorbau (80 mm / 17°) und Cannondale Schraubgriffe.  Laufradsatz ist mein alter DT Swiss XR 4.20 mit XTR Nabe vorne und XT  Nabe hinten, Reifen sind rundum Larsen TT Lust 26 x 2.00 (sehr leichter  und griffiger MTB Faltreifen), Schnellspanner sind schwarze Shimano XT  ebenfalls aus meinem privatem Sortiment. Kurbel ist eine Truvativ  Isoflow, die war bereits montiert und bleibt es auch erstmal. Schaltwerk  ist aktuell ein Shimano XT Shadow montiert, Umwerfer ist ein Shimano  XT, zu der Kette und Kassette kann ich keine genauen Angaben  machen. Sattelstütze ist eine 27,2er Cannondale C2, Sattel ist ein  kindgerechter XLC "Everyday", mein Junior spekuliert aber schon auf  meinen Tune Speedneedle. 
Gewicht liegt bei aktuell ca. 10,4 KG komplett mit Pedalen und Specialized Elite Flaschenhalter. Hatte vormals etwas über 11 KG gehabt, also auch nicht sonderlich schwer.

Bilder kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal posten, ebenso welche vom 20" Cube vom Kleinsten in der Familie, hab hab ich auch etwas Hand angelegt.


----------



## Toni172 (1. November 2013)

@Biebertaler
wie alt ist ein kleiner und wie groß ?

Grüße aus Gießen
Toni


----------



## Biebertaler (1. November 2013)

Hallo Toni,

der Junior wird in 2 Monaten 8 Jahre und ist 134 cm groß.

Grüße aus der Nachbarschaft

Olli


----------



## trolliver (1. November 2013)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Nee SoBe ist ein Gestränkehersteller und hatten vor einigen Jahren mal ne Zusammenarbeit (Sponsor) mit Cannondale so das daraus das US Profi-Rennteam SoBe entstanden ist. Die Fahrer- bzw. deren Bikes waren immer gleich an den giftgrünen (teilweise schimmert es gelb) Bikes und Trikots (mit Eidechse als Logo) zu erkennen. In meinen Augen ist es einer der schönsten Rahmen (Lackierung) die Cannondale jemals auf den Markt gebracht hat.
> 
> Kurze Beschreibung zum Radl: Rahmengröße XS (ca. 35 cm), Federgabel  ist eine Fatty Ultra 80 mm mit Lockout. Bremsen sind noch Magura Julie  (Disk) montiert, hab aber noch ein Satz Formula Oro K18 die bei  Gelegenheit eventl. dran kommen. Shifter sind aktuell Shimano XT 3 x 9  (vormals Shimano Deore), Lenker Cannondale C2 in Verbindung mit einem  Cannondale 1,5er Vorbau (80 mm / 17°) und Cannondale Schraubgriffe.  Laufradsatz ist mein alter DT Swiss XR 4.20 mit XTR Nabe vorne und XT  Nabe hinten, Reifen sind rundum Larsen TT Lust 26 x 2.00 (sehr leichter  und griffiger MTB Faltreifen), Schnellspanner sind schwarze Shimano XT  ebenfalls aus meinem privatem Sortiment. Kurbel ist eine Truvativ  Isoflow, die war bereits montiert und bleibt es auch erstmal. Schaltwerk  ist aktuell ein Shimano XT Shadow montiert, Umwerfer ist ein Shimano  XT, zu der Kette und Kassette kann ich keine genauen Angaben  machen. Sattelstütze ist eine 27,2er Cannondale C2, Sattel ist ein  kindgerechter XLC "Everyday", mein Junior spekuliert aber schon auf  meinen Tune Speedneedle.
> Gewicht liegt bei aktuell ca. 10,4 KG komplett mit Pedalen und Specialized Elite Flaschenhalter. Hatte vormals etwas über 11 KG gehabt, also auch nicht sonderlich schwer.
> ...



Hi! Danke für die Auflistung. Ach so, SoBe ist sowas wie zu anderen Zeiten Volvo & Co., die es dann in bestimmten Lackierungen gab.

Interessant, wie die Ausstattung variierten. Beim F900 (CAAD4) ist eine einfachere Gabel verbaut, steht nur Fatty drauf. Ansonsten viele Coda-Teile: Naben, Bremsen, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe, Sattel und Sattelstütze. Die sind nicht gerade als hochwertig bekannt, aber auch nicht sonderlich schwer. Deine ist deutlich hochwertiger.

Ich finde die Lackierung vom F600 SoBe auch toll, würde die gern mal näher sehen. Die vom F900 ist auch nicht schlecht: geht von orange hintern über rot in Schwarz über, an der Gabel dann wieder von Schwarz in rot. _Datei im Anhang.

Oliver


----------



## Dark Side (1. November 2013)

Dann mal hier das erste "selfmade" bike von meinem kleinen
Das Bike wurde Gegammelt

[URL=http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3428/big9e3mi_jpg.htm]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3428/jzzuucco_jpg.htm]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3428/fypprd7e_jpg.htm]
	
[/URL]


----------



## trolliver (1. November 2013)

Das hat dein Kleiner zusammengeschustert???  

Heiße Speichung!  Selbst überlegt?


----------



## Dark Side (1. November 2013)

Ne, da fehlt mir das Know how für. Hat ein Freund gemacht


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (1. November 2013)

ich verstehe es nicht, wieso die kinder immer jünger auf 26" unterwegs sein müssen.
das rad passt vorne und hinten nicht.

mein sohn wird auch im Januar 8 jahre und ist knappe 140cm groß.
ihm passt jetzt erst gerade so, perfekt, ein 24".

die großen und schweren räder müssen beschleunigt werden, keine schrittfreiheit, der sattel soweit unten dass er mit Zehenspitzen auf dem boden kommt, wenn er auf dem sattel sitz, vermute ich mal, passt die beinstreckung auf der kurbel auch nicht.

du tust deinem Kind keinen gefallen........

was ich auch nicht verstehe, das gesicht deines sohnes hast du unkenntlich gemacht, was ist mit den anderen Personen vor allem den kindern auf dem Foto?!
entweder ganz oder gar nicht!
ich denke mal, die wollen auch nicht im WWW einfach so veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biebertaler (1. November 2013)

Und ich verstehe auch nicht, warum du mir nicht einfach ein Hinweis sendet anstatt das Bild zu zitieren wo ich auch keinen Zugriff mehr habe....du machst es ja gerade nicht besser


----------



## Dark Side (2. November 2013)

Das immer irgendwo Leute sind die was zu nörgeln haben


----------



## Roelof (2. November 2013)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Und ich verstehe auch nicht, warum du mir nicht einfach ein Hinweis sendet anstatt das Bild zu zitieren wo ich auch keinen Zugriff mehr habe....du machst es ja gerade nicht besser



Da muss ich aber einhacken - er greift im Zitat auf die selbe quelle zu, das ist keine  Kopie...


----------



## Biebertaler (2. November 2013)

@roelof
Mag ja sein, aber man hätte so nicht machen müssen, ein kleiner Hinweis (ohne Bildzitat) hätte auch gereicht. Wie auch immer, es gibt leider immer und überall "Nörgler" und in diesem Forum ist es halt doch etwas stärker als woanders......auch mit ein Grund warum ich mich mit Beiträgen hier sehr einschränke.

Ich bin der Meinung das Rad paßt, mal ganz abgesehen von den "großen schweren (!) Rädern", die Sitzpostion oder die vermutete "Beinstreckung die auf der Kurbel" wohl nicht paßt. 

In diesem Sinne, schönes Wochenende noch ​


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (2. November 2013)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> @roelof
> Mag ja sein, aber man hätte so nicht machen müssen, ein kleiner Hinweis (ohne Bildzitat) hätte auch gereicht. Wie auch immer, es gibt leider immer und überall "Nörgler" und in diesem Forum ist es halt doch etwas stärker als woanders......auch mit ein Grund warum ich mich mit Beiträgen hier sehr einschränke.
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung das Rad paßt, mal ganz abgesehen von den "großen schweren (!) Rädern", die Sitzpostion oder die vermutete "Beinstreckung die auf der Kurbel" wohl nicht paßt.
> ...



das hat nix mit nörgeln zu tun.
du redest dir es vielleicht auch schön.
dein sohn hat "0" überstandshöhe über dem oberrohr.
er soll sich mal mit beiden füssen auf den boden stellen und dann schau mal ob zwischen oberrohr und schritt 1.5 fäuste dazwischen platz haben, bei erwachsenen sagt man 1 faust.

willst du ihn dann mit 10 jahren auf nem 29ér setzten?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=557749

schau dir das mal an, und das ist schon mit großen Kompromissen aufgebaut.
da sind in nem 26" rahmen 24" räder drinnen und das Kind ist 10 jahre alt.


----------



## herbert2010 (2. November 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> das hat nix mit nörgeln zu tun.
> du redest dir es vielleicht auch schön.
> dein sohn hat "0" überstandshöhe über dem oberrohr.
> er soll sich mal mit beiden füssen auf den boden stellen und dann schau mal ob zwischen oberrohr und schritt 1.5 fäuste dazwischen platz haben, bei erwachsenen sagt man 1 faust.
> ...



2 Finger nicht Fäuste wen schon dan richtig nörgeln


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (2. November 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> 2 Finger nicht Fäuste wen schon dan richtig nörgeln



1.5 fäuste beim Kind, was sind denn 2 kinderfinger?
dann kannst du es ja gleich sein lassen, obwohl wurde es ja.

beim erwachsenen sagt man rund 8cm, das ist grob ne faust, darum kann man als faustregen, was für ein Wortspiel, eine faust nehmen bzw. sagen.

aber jeden das seine!


----------



## herbert2010 (2. November 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> 1.5 fäuste beim Kind, was sind denn 2 kinderfinger?
> dann kannst du es ja gleich sein lassen, obwohl wurde es ja.
> 
> beim erwachsenen sagt man rund 8cm, das ist grob ne faust, darum kann man als faustregen, was für ein Wortspiel, eine faust nehmen bzw. sagen.
> ...


 

bei 8 cm müßte ich mit 1.85 einen s rahmen fahren was für ein plözin aber du hast unterhaltungswert

lg


----------



## superseven77 (2. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Hoffe es artet hier nicht zum Krieg aus.
Aber ich bin da der Meinung von mmm.bikes.
Ob es jetzt 2 oder 8 cm. sein müssen.............wie schon gesagt, es macht und sieht jeder anders.

Das gezeigte Bild (welches nun gelöscht wurde) mit dem abgebildeten Kind auf dem Bike, war meiner Meinung auch viel zu groß. In Verbindung mit der wahrscheinlich langen Original Kurbel geht das meiner Meinung gar nicht.

Habe meinem einen 13,5 Zoll (26er) mit 24" Laufrädern incl. 140mm Kurbel aufgebaut (Bilder im Album).
Er ist jetzt 9 bei einer Körpergröße von 140cm.
Schrittlänge müsste ich nachmessen. Er hat aber lange Beine.

Das Bike passt im Moment perfekt.
Jeder so wie er will. Aber schönreden muß man das dann nicht.



Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (2. November 2013)

meiner ist 140 sl 67 und fährt ein 26er mit einer 170er kurbel das passt ihm wunderbar 

und jetzt kauf ich mal schon das nächste bike ein 15 zoll und er wird entscheiden mit welchen der beiden er  dann fahren möchte 

lg


----------



## stivinix (2. November 2013)

@Herbert: da muss ich  dem mmm.bikes schon recht geben - die Überstandshöhe/SL sollte schon 5-8cm "Luft" zum Oberrohr bieten. 
Und 170er Kurbeln würd ich meiner Tochter auch noch nicht dran schrauben. Am Islabike 26" Creig sind ja original 152er drauf...
Grüße
St.


----------



## trolliver (2. November 2013)

Letztlich bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen. Die Diskussion um die Kurbellänge von Herberts Sohn hatten wir schon, ich finde sie auch zu lang, doch wenn er sagt, er kommt damit klar, dann wird es wohl so sein. Ich bin mit 9 auch nur noch mit dem Rad meiner Mutter gefahren, weil ich damit schneller war als mit meinem Highriser, die Kurbeln waren wahrscheinlich auch 170mm lang. Optimal ist sicher etwas anderes.

Ich gehe bei Philipp wiederum Kompromisse bezüglich der Überstandshöhe ein, weil er so kurze Beine hat. Beim 26er wird dem mit 24er Laufrädern entgegengewirkt, doch jetzt beim 20er hat er maximal zwei Finger, bei plattem Fuß auf dem Boden gar keine. Dennoch kommt er super damit klar, weil es von der Länge sowie den angepaßten Kurbeln (115mm) einfach schon besser paßt als das CNOC16. Von der Möglichkeit zu schalten und damit die eigene Entfaltung zu steuern ganz abgesehen. Und wenn er wieder auf seine Buckelpiste will, bevor seine Sattelstütze 5cm raus kann, dann nimmt er dafür halt das 16er, ist ja auch noch da.


----------



## Krischdl (2. November 2013)

so, mal wieder ein Bild hier: 
Ethanol 24" von meinem Sohn


----------



## herbert2010 (3. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Letztlich bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen. Die Diskussion um die Kurbellänge von Herberts Sohn hatten wir schon, ich finde sie auch zu lang, doch wenn er sagt, er kommt damit klar, dann wird es wohl so sein. Ich bin mit 9 auch nur noch mit dem Rad meiner Mutter gefahren, weil ich damit schneller war als mit meinem Highriser, die Kurbeln waren wahrscheinlich auch 170mm lang. Optimal ist sicher etwas anderes.
> 
> Ich gehe bei Philipp wiederum Kompromisse bezüglich der Überstandshöhe ein, weil er so kurze Beine hat. Beim 26er wird dem mit 24er Laufrädern entgegengewirkt, doch jetzt beim 20er hat er maximal zwei Finger, bei plattem Fuß auf dem Boden gar keine. Dennoch kommt er super damit klar, weil es von der Länge sowie den angepaßten Kurbeln (115mm) einfach schon besser paßt als das CNOC16. Von der Möglichkeit zu schalten und damit die eigene Entfaltung zu steuern ganz abgesehen. Und wenn er wieder auf seine Buckelpiste will, bevor seine Sattelstütze 5cm raus kann, dann nimmt er dafür halt das 16er, ist ja auch noch da.



Man muss ja nur die Augen aufmachen um zu sehen ob das so Past und mein Sohn sagt mir ganz genau was er mag und was nicht daführ Sitz er genug km am bike.

Bei Kindern muss man das denke ich individueller sehen da die Proportionen oftmals anders sind 

Und de überstandshöhe von 5-8 cm ist meiner Meinung nach über trieben

So und jetzt geh ich mit Frau und Kind Biken und hoffe er nimmt keinen schaden wegen der unendlich langen Kurbel 

Lg


----------



## Toni172 (3. November 2013)

@Herbert
Viel Spass auf dem Rad. Ihr seit ja wirklich jede freie Minute damit unterwegs.
Das würde ich bei meinem Sohn zeitlich   nicht schaffen. Heute hat er Handball Turnier. Da sind wir den halben Sonntag in der Sporthalle. Vielleicht geht heute Nachmittag noch was.
Ich habe ihm jetzt eine China LED Lampe bestellt damit wir auch mal nightriden können.



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (3. November 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @_Herbert_
> Viel Spass auf dem Rad. Ihr seit ja wirklich jede freie Minute damit unterwegs.
> Das würde ich bei meinem Sohn zeitlich   nicht schaffen. Heute hat er Handball Turnier. Da sind wir den halben Sonntag in der Sporthalle. Vielleicht geht heute Nachmittag noch was.
> Ich habe ihm jetzt eine China LED Lampe bestellt damit wir auch mal nightriden können.
> ...


 
danke meiner macht noch jiu jitsu aber da sind zum glück nicht viele tuniere 












lg


----------



## eMPHA5ER (3. November 2013)

Hey,

hier das Bike meiner Tochter, 11 Jahre, 1.53 groß: Giant Revel 3 mit 26" Laufrädern. Auf einem 24" schaut's albern aus, das 26" passt prima. Sie fährt es seit April, mit dem S-Rahmen kommt sie ziemlich gut klar. Unterwegs sind wir damit auf Wald & Wiese, mit der Qualität bin ich soweit sehr zufrieden.






Umbauten:

- Wunsch von Papa: Originalvorbau 85mm mit Rise auf einen NSBIKES 40mm 0° Rise umgerüstet, da die Sitzposition gar nicht ging.
- Wunsch von Tochter: Wechsel von Giant Sportbereifung auf Nobby Nic/Racing Ralph, da bei Bergaufpassagen der Grip fehlte.

M


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (3. November 2013)

eMPHA5ER schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hier das Bike meiner Tochter, 11 Jahre, 1.53 groß: Giant Revel 3 mit 26" Laufrädern. Auf einem 24" schaut's alber aus, das 26" passt prima. Sie fährt es seit April, mit dem S-Rahmen kommt sie ziemlich gut klar. Unterwegs sind wir damit auf Wald & Wiese, mit der Qualität bin ich soweit sehr zufrieden.
> 
> ...



na das schaut ja schonmal recht gut aus, proportionen passen.

da passt auch alter, größe vom kind zur rahmengröße.

nicht so wie mit nichtmal 8 jahren auf nen 26" s rahmen mit knapp 140cm


----------



## ONE78 (3. November 2013)

eMPHA5ER schrieb:


> - Wunsch von Tochter: Wechsel von Giant Sportbereifung auf Nobby Nic/Racing Ralph, da bei Bergaufpassagen der Grip fehlte.
> 
> M



Warum der Ralph vorn?
der nobby hat (zumindest in 26") mehr grip, und der wer mir vorn wichtiger!


----------



## eMPHA5ER (3. November 2013)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Warum der Ralph vorn?
> der nobby hat (zumindest in 26") mehr grip, und der wer mir vorn wichtiger!



Hey,

also bei Passagen bergauf mit Schotter und nassem Waldboden hatten wir mit dem Giantreifen öfters Durchrutscher, inkl. Sturz - da hatte sie die Faxen dicke, mit Nobby hinten habe ich super Erfahrung und mit dem dübelt sie nun alle Berge hoch. 

Da wir Trail fahren und sie nicht heizt, eher vorsichtig fährt, haben wir des besseren Laufkomfort halber Ralph vorne genommen. Nic rubbelt auf Asphalt schon arg bei dem geringen Gewicht, und vorne war noch nie wirklich ein Problem. Da man bei den kleinen nie weiß, wann die Kraft nachlässt und man auf Asphalt heimradelt, fand ich den passender. Zur not wartet ein Nic als Reserve im Keller ;-)

M


----------



## ONE78 (3. November 2013)

Na dann würd ich hinten auch mal den palph testen, der hat (bei sinnvollen Druck) auch guten grip und ist leichter und schneller auf Asphalt. Vorn könntest du dann den rocket Ron (in 2.4) verbauen, der ist sau leicht, dämpft gut und rennt eben.


----------



## Normansbike (5. November 2013)

Für meine Tochter! Slx Kurbel und xt Schaltwerk folgen. Sattelstütze mit Sattel ebenfalls.




Ehem. Cube Rahmen 15" in der Wunsch Farbcombi.


----------



## Challenge (8. November 2013)

eine Auswahl der letzten Jahre 



noch auf 4 Rädern aber schon mit Flaschenhalter




2010 beim Puckytreffen




erstes Bike mit Kurbeln-Scott Jr 12



aktuelles Bike Cube 160- Der Weihnachtsmann wird wohl 20 Zoll bringen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## BOOZE (8. November 2013)

Süss


----------



## Mik999999 (24. November 2013)

Heute fertig geworden, ein sehr schönes Scott nitrous 24, sollte eigentlich meine winteraufgabe werden, naja, kann ich halt schon die nächste starten   is für meinen großen, kann ab nächstes jahr dann endlich mit auf ruppige harztouren und erste bikepark erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (24. November 2013)

das Teil ist irgendwie... grün!


----------



## Totoxl (24. November 2013)

Hier mal der Doppelpack



Keine besonderen Umbauten, dennoch absolut sein absoluter Liebling. Das Bike geht im über alles.


----------



## trolliver (24. November 2013)

Das sieht aber anders aus als das oben verlinkte...

Kinder halt. Lieblingsfarbe und alles andere ist unwichtig. Na ja, fast. Philipp zeigt jedem, der nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist, daß er sein Rad locker stemmen kann.


----------



## Jabomania (28. November 2013)




----------



## fazanatas (28. November 2013)

Sauber.


----------



## Bener (28. November 2013)

fazanatas schrieb:


> Sauber.



Scheint auch der Anfang der Tour.. Danach wars wohl nicht so sauber..!


----------



## Deleted 54516 (29. November 2013)

Hallo allerseits,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe,
mein Junior wird jetzt im Januar 9 Jahre alt.
Sein 240er Cube ist jetzt deutlich zu klein. also muß ein kleiner 26 zoll Rahmen her.
NUR WELCHER ??
Habt ihr Tips ??
ich hatte mir schon einen FunWorks Dual Rahmen angesehen.
aber ich weiß nicht ob die geo für ihn schon geeignet ist.
Sämtliche Teile liegen schon da, nur eben der Rahmen fehlt.
SAg schon mal DAnke vorab

Gruß

  Ralf


----------



## stivinix (29. November 2013)

Poison gibts in 26"/33cm Rahmenhöhe...


----------



## Normansbike (30. November 2013)

Ich hatte einen alten 14" Cube Rahmen gefunden! Jetzt bekommt meine Tochter noch die Reste meines Race Bikes und von meinem 301.
Xt Schaltwerk, Kassette, Umwerfer, slx Kurbel und Carbon Lenker mit Avid elexir cr Bremse. Am Anfang wollte ich nicht so viel investieren, da ich nicht wusste ob sie es ernst meint mit 11 Jahren. Doch nach einem halben Jahr und kählte mit Regen Tour, ist mir klar, Papa bald häng ich dich ab.
Momentaner Stand, wenn fertig, Bilder folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (30. November 2013)

Ich habe für meinen jetzt ein YT Play aufgebaut mit 24" Spank/Zee LRS, Pike und Komplett SLX.
Wir sind aber eher EN/FR unterwegs und nicht wie die meisten hier auf CC.


----------



## Normansbike (30. November 2013)

Die Anfangs Bilder












Und ja, die Fox kann sie auch gern haben.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (30. November 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich habe für meinen jetzt ein YT Play aufgebaut mit 24" Spank/Zee LRS, Pike und Komplett SLX.
> Wir sind aber eher EN/FR unterwegs und nicht wie die meisten hier auf CC.



SO läufts bei mir auch.

ic hdenke mal ich werde den Fun Works holen.
dazu gibts ne 100er Fox Luftgabel, die müßte reichen und liegt noch zuhause rum .....


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Dezember 2013)

vor ein paar tagen angekommen jun. neues noch eine spur zu groß aber es mußte heute trozdem getestet werden 








PoisonZyankali SLX 
 bessere Fotos gibt es wen ich die Kamera mithabe 
lg Herbert


----------



## Tiri (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Herbert 


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachfolge-MTB 
Habt ihr das Probegefahren oder auf gut Glück bestellt ?


Ich würde mich freuen wenn du bei Gelegenheit nähere Angaben/Fotos  machen könntest  


Deinem Junior viel Spaß und allzeit schöne Touren damit


Liebe Grüße,


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Dezember 2013)

Tiri schrieb:


> Hallo Herbert
> 
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachfolge-MTB
> ...




Danke


ich hab es anhand der Schrittlänge bestellt und ich wußte das es ihm noch ein wenig zu groß ist aber durch das isla ergibt sich dann ein schöner übergang bei dem er (oder ich) frei wählen kann was er fahren möchte.


Fotos dauern noch etwas er darf es im Moment nur bei leichtern Touren fahren heute ist er wieder mit dem isla unterwegs 


*Rahmen **Aluminium 6061 triple butted TIG welded , 1590 g**Gabel**Rock Shox XC 30 100 mm**Steuersatz**Tange IS - 245LT-BK-15 1 1/8 1 1/2**Vorbau**Controltech One sw 5°  31,8 **Lenker**Controltech One Flat schwarz 31,8   660 mm**Griffe**Velo VLG **Sattelstütze**Controltech One sw. 31,6 mm  **Sattelklemme**Alu 34,9**Sattel**Velo Speedflex**Bremse**Shimano SLX  Disc 180/160**Schaltwerk**Shimano SLX 10s**Umwerfer**Shimano SLX 10s**Schalthebel**Shimano SLX 10s**Kette**KMC X10 Silver Grey**Kassette**Shimano Deore 10s 11/36*
*Innenlager**Shimano SLX 10s**Kurbel**Shimano SLX 10s 42/32/24 175mm **Naben**Shimano Deore Disc**Felgen**Mavic XM 117 Disc**Reifen**Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25 Faltreifen**Gewicht**11,2 kg wie abgebildet *
*
*
*vorbau und reifen wurden gleich mal ausgatauscht die reifen kommen dan auf einen 2 laufradsatz für die rennen die gabel wollte ich zuerst tauschen jedoch habe ich gestern gesehen das sie sehr gut dämpft mal sehen was ich da mache.*
*der original sattel war weiß war aber zu groß.*



*und die 3 fach kurbel werde ich noch als 2 fach mit bash  umbauen *
*
*
*
*



lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (14. Dezember 2013)

schön ist es.
Bei meiner Tochter das selbe! Jedoch mit 11 Jahren kann man ihr beim wachsen zu schauen.
Die Leistung nimmt auch rasend schnell zu, da is Papa bald hinten dran.


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Dezember 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> schön ist es.
> Bei meiner Tochter das selbe! Jedoch mit 11 Jahren kann man ihr beim wachsen zu schauen.
> Die Leistung nimmt auch rasend schnell zu, da is Papa bald hinten dran.





danke Farbe hat er selber ausgesucht im Moment denke ich mir beim begauf strampeln oft wie lange ich da wohl noch mithalten kann


aber so soll es sein 


lg


----------



## Normansbike (14. Dezember 2013)

Genau.
Ich sollte ihres so lackieren wie sie es wollte, siehe oben.
Anfangs dachte ich, na sie fährt halt mal mit. Jetzt kommt sie und holt mich So. Morgens aus dem Bett und meint " na los, Schau mal raus, Soooonnnnnnnee und 5 grad, ab geht's"


----------



## federwech (18. Januar 2014)

Jetzt auch mit Kette


----------



## Normansbike (18. Januar 2014)

Respekt! Echt gut.


----------



## Krischdl (20. Januar 2014)

@federwech: YEAH !!!


----------



## federwech (6. Februar 2014)

Un nu auch mit ein paar decals drauf...








Danke an theschlaatz für die Sticker! Kann man weiter empfehlen, den Mann.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (7. Februar 2014)

sein altes Bike bis letztes Jahr..





sein neues Bike...


----------



## Taurus1 (8. Februar 2014)

@federwech 
Sehr schoen geworden! Kannst noch irgendwo nen kleinen Hirsch drauf kleben 
Was war nochmal die Basis?

@NoWay78_UMF
fettes Teil!


----------



## federwech (8. Februar 2014)

Dankeschön! Nen Jägermeisterhirsch? 
Basis ist ein Merida Dakar 616


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnydarocca (8. Februar 2014)

Jau!

Seit zwei Wochen fertig, nun zeig ichs euch.

Basis: Cube Kid 160 _princess _(gebraucht, 8,5Kg)

Original Parts *getauscht* gegen:
Token Innenlager
rechte Kurbel STX RC, gekürzt auf 120mm
Kettenblatt STX RC 32- da das Race Face 32 nicht geliefert wurde....
KCNC Fly Vorbau
Truvativ Stylo Flatbar
Syntace Griffe (für Zeitfahrlenker)
Bremsgriff- KCNC Nachbau, NEST 28g
Deore V-Brake Arme, da leichter als LX/XT/XTR
9Fach Kette
Schwalbe Black Jack 16x1.9 (ohne Protection)
Alu Nippel
Alu Mutter an VR/HR
Alu Unterlegscheiben an VR/HR

Bearbeitete Orginalparts:
Sattelstütze- Erleichterungsbohrung hinzu, Klemmplatten abgefeilt, Erleichterungsbohrungen hinzu, neu gelackt
Sattelklemme - Erleiterungsschlitz hinzu
Bremsmomentabstützung - Erleichterungsbohrungen hinzu, neu gelackt
Laufräder - Umbau auf 14 Speichen/Laufrad
Rahmen- Lackschäden im Sichtbereich mit rosa Sternen abgeklebt ;-)
HR Achse - je Seite um 15mm gekürzt

Was noch kommt:
LX Kurbeln ohne Kröpfung, gekürzt und ausgefräst, 110mm
Kettenblatt 34z
Alu Schrauben Kurbel, BMA, Bremse, Kettenblatt, Sattelklemme und Vorbau
Carbon Sattelstütze

Nu guck.... 7,1Kg...



 

 



Gruß, Jo


----------



## Biebertaler (11. Februar 2014)

Hier das 24" Cube Team von unserem "Kleinsten" in der Familie, von der Größe her wird er wahrscheinlich erst in ca. 1 Jahr drauf passen.
Hab aber schonmal angefangen und ein paar Teile montiert bzw. bin noch am suchen. U.a. wird der Antrieb noch komplett getauscht, da werd ich wahrscheinlich X0/X9 verbauen (1-Fach), Kurbel weiß ich noch nicht genau und bei der Gabel bin ich mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher.

Momentan sieht die "Baustelle" so aus:


----------



## Smitty Jensen (27. Februar 2014)

So, ich poste mal auch das Bike von meinem Großen:




Ein Paar Sachen werden noch geändert, so wie der Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Und er bekommt dickere Reifen, wenn die engültig runter sind.
Wiegt etwas über 11 Kilo (Personenwaage)


----------



## daleipi (27. Februar 2014)

was ist das denn für ein Vorbau?
sowas kurzes blaues könnt ich auch noch brauchen ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (1. März 2014)

@daleipi
Kannst Du bitte mal eine Teileliste veröffentlichen? Das rad gefällt mir.

Gruß,
[email protected]


----------



## daleipi (1. März 2014)

ist nicht meins. 

Es ist von Krischdl, Beitrag #440

Mich würde auch interessieren was das für ein blauer Vorbau ist....

Stefan


----------



## Krischdl (1. März 2014)

Ist ein HOPE Vorbau


----------



## Krischdl (1. März 2014)

Rahmen: POISON "Ethanol 24"
LRS: Spank Subrosa AL30 auf DT SWISS 340
Kurbel: alte LX Octalink, gekürzt auf 150mm
Schaltung: komplett XT 2x9
Bremse: Formula THE ONE 2009 160/160
Vorbau & Sattelklemme: HOPE
Gabel: RS Recon Gold solo air - getravelt von 100mm auf 75mm
Lenker & Sattelstütze: FSA
Griffe: Sixpack
Reifen: SCHWALBE Rocket Ron 2,1


----------



## daleipi (2. März 2014)

D A N K E !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. März 2014)

Danke!


----------



## [email protected] (2. März 2014)

Wie groß ist Dein Kind?

und wo bekomme ich so einen Rahmen her? Es scheint es wären einige davon Ende 2013 verkauft worden. Wurde da irgendein Lager geräumt? Falls jemand einen Tip hat - bitte melden. Gern auch per PN.

Danke,
Kilian


----------



## Krischdl (3. März 2014)

Die Rahmen wurden letztes Jahr (aus der Insolvenzmasse ?) von POISON über EBAY für €30,- unlackiert in "raw" rausgehauen.


----------



## AnakinNW (3. März 2014)

Hallo ich bin neu hier.
Anbei das Bike von meinem Sonhenmann er ist 5 Jahre alt.
Es handelt sich um ein Scott Spark Jr 20" mit einige "kleinere" Modifikationen.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (3. März 2014)

schickes bike.


----------



## michfisch (4. März 2014)

Krischdl schrieb:


> Die Rahmen wurden letztes Jahr (aus der Insolvenzmasse ?) von POISON über EBAY für €30,- unlackiert in "raw" rausgehauen.


*Ne falsch! Poison haben produziert, aber festgestellt, dass irgendein Fehler im Produktionsablauf aufgetreten ist, somit entsprach der Rahmen nicht den Vorgaben und wurde auch bei ebay sozusagen "verammscht". Ich habe meine Rahmen aber direkt von Poison (für den gleichen Preis wie bei ebay) erworben und ich konnte mir sogar die Farbe der Pulverbeschichtung aussuchen.
Jetzt haben sie bei ebay wieder welche eingestellt in 20"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maexer (7. März 2014)

Das neue für meinen kleinen. Wird im Mai 5 und hat bis jetzt ein islabikes cnoc 16 gerockt. Bin gespannt, wie er damit zurecht kommt.


----------



## herbert2010 (8. März 2014)

So jetzt ist jun. Kiste mal fertig ein 2 Lauradsatz steht noch für die rennen zuhause.











lg herbert


----------



## Razor (9. März 2014)

Hier das Kania meiner Tochter
Ist ein 24er mit aktuellen 8,6Kg
Mal schauen was man noch am Gewicht machen kann


----------



## RockyFisher (9. März 2014)

@AnakinNW, 
schickes Spark 20. Was ist das denn für ein Dämpfer? Ich habe meinem Sohn ein Spark 24 aufgebaut. Läuft wirklich super, aber ich habe bisher keinen Dämpfer mit dieser kurzen Einbaulänge gefunden. Der Stahlfederdämpfer federt eigentlich ganz gut hat aber halt keinerlei Dämpfung. Da wäre was richtiges schon besser. MfG


----------



## Roelof (10. März 2014)

was ist denn das für eine kurze Einbaulänge??


----------



## Roelof (10. März 2014)

was ist denn das für eine kurze Einbaulänge??


----------



## Totoxl (10. März 2014)

Der Dämpfer sieht nach X-Fusion aus, kann man den evtl. intern mit Spacern traveln?


----------



## RockyFisher (10. März 2014)

Die Einbaulänge ist 125mm. Ich wollte erst die Anlenkung umdrehen, dann kommt man auf 155mm. Leider bewegt sich dann der Hinterbau nicht mehr, weil der Anlekhebel an der Querverbindung der Sattelstreben anstößt. Einen 165er Dämpfer traveln ging auch nicht, zumindest bei dem Fox Float, den ich noch da hatte, passt das Dämpfergehäuse nur ganz knapp in den Zwischenraum. Federweg wären dann nur noch ein paar mm. Ich hab dann entnervt aufgegeben. Den AD-10 von cane creek gabs mal in 135mm, ich habe aber keinen bekommen.

Auf der x-fusion Homepage habe ich keinen Dämpfer mit weniger als 165mm Einbaulänge gefunden.


----------



## AnakinNW (10. März 2014)

Hallo

es handellt sich um einen X Fusion 02 R Dämpfer mit Einbaulänge 125mm.
Anlenkung umdrehen funktioniert nicht habe ich auch schon versucht ;-)


----------



## RockyFisher (10. März 2014)

Ich habe gerade mal gegoogelt, x-fusion stellt den 02 Dämpfer wohl nicht mehr her. Es gibt nen recht interessanten thread dazu:http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/new-scott-spark-jr-20-modifications-796870.html . Ich glaub, wenn ich wirklich mal einen 125er Dämpfer finde braucht mein Sohn inzwischen ein 26er. 

Damit die Beiträge auch zum Thema des Threads passen,, hier mal ein Foto des Spark 24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (10. März 2014)

Da is ja reichlich Platz. Wie aufwändig mag es sein, die Aufnahme am Oberrohr zu versetzen?


----------



## RockyFisher (10. März 2014)

Darüber hab ich auch mal nachgedacht. Aber schweißen am Alurahmen und auch noch in der Rohrmitte, da reichen meine Schrauberkenntnisse nicht aus. Danach wäre auch eine neue Lackierung fällig. Er hat auch so Spaß und in einem Jahr passt dann ein kleines 26er. Und trotz des schweren Stahldämpfers ist es jetzt bei 11,5kg, damit kommt er schon ganz gut zerecht.

Ich frage mich nur, wer sich bei Scott die Rahmenmaße ausgedacht hat. Die Sattelstütze ist auch total blöd, 26,8mm. Zum Glück gabs das früher auch bei Rocky Mountain, da hatte ich noch was da.


----------



## RockyFisher (10. März 2014)

doppelpost, gelöscht


----------



## magas (11. März 2014)

das Islabike Beinn 26 small in seiner finalen Ausbaustufe, bevor es verkauft wurde.  Es war den Kindern immer ein treuer und zuverlässiger Partner und sie werden es vermissen.


----------



## Froschi06 (12. März 2014)

Das stolze Kind mit dem neuen Bike.
Reifen hab ich ja direkt wechseln lassen, ein paar Teile folgen nach und nach.Katzenaugen sind schon durch "Stäbchen"ersetzt.


----------



## Teufelskerl (14. März 2014)

So, dann will ich auch mal etwas zu diesem Forum beitragen!
Ziel war ein einigermaßen vernünftiges Bike für meine 10 jährige Tochter mit einer Schritthöhe von 64cm.
Es sollten möglichst viele Teile aus Papas Restekiste verwendet werden und trotzdem bei ca. 10 bis 10,5 KG landen.
Letzteres habe ich leider nicht ganz erreicht, das Bike wiegt inkl. Hinterbauständer (ja der musste sein) ca. 11,4 KG

Rahmen: Poison Ethanol 38cm (Neu)
Steuersatz: Sixpack Menance (Neu)
Gabel: SR-Suntour XCR-LO 100 (Neu, funktioniert erstaunlich gut, klare Empfehlung)
Sattelklemme: Sixpack Menance (Neu)
Sattelstütze: FSA (Restekiste, gekürzt)
LRS: Mavic MX 1.17 mit Deore XT Naben (Restekiste)
Reifen: Schwalbe Furious Fred Evo (Restekiste)
Schaltwerk: Deore XT aus 2008 (Restekiste)
Umwerfer: Deore (Neu)
Kurbel: Truvativ Typ unbekannt (Restekiste)
Kette: Shimano (Restekiste)
Kassette: Shimano XT (Restekiste)
Bremse: Magura HS33 EVO II mit Booster (Restekiste)
Griffe: Sixpack (Neu)
Lenker: FSA Riser, gekürzt auf 58cm (Restekiste)
Sattel: Selle Italia X2 Lady (Neu)
Pedale: BlkMrkt BMX-Plattformpedal Kunststoff (Neu)
Vorbau: BlkMrkt BMX-Style (Neu)

Alles in allem, inkl. Kleinmaterial wie neue Schaltzüge usw. habe ich ziemlich genau 270,- Euro ausgegeben.


Was ich noch ändern werde:
Weichere Spiralfeder für die Suntour
Der BMX Vorbau ist zu schwer, werde ich ersetzen wenn mir ein kurzer weisser leichterer über den Weg läuft.
Bremsleitung vorne wird noch ein wenig gekürzt.  
Evtl. eine 160er Kurbel, wenn ich eine bezahlbare finde.

Gruß
aus dem Südwesten


----------



## federwech (14. März 2014)

Spitzen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis!
Ahnsehnliches Rad ist das geworden


----------



## Teufelskerl (14. März 2014)

Das will ich meinen ;-)
Wenn ich mir anschaue was für einen "Schrott" teilweise für 6 - 800 Euro als Jugend / Kinderrad angeboten wird, bin ich bzw. meine kleine ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.
Und an dieser Stelle noch mal zurück zur Suntour Gabel, ich finde die für den Einsatzbereich und den Preis sensationell!  Obwohl ich eine Fox RLC fahre, bin ich doch immer noch ein heimlicher Stahlfeder Fan! Am Anfang meiner mtb Leidenschaft hatte ich mal eine Magura Odin - ich hatte nie ein besseres Ansprechverhalten.... egal ob Rock Shox Revelation oder verschiedene Füchse - vom Ansprechverhalten kam da keine ran! Z.Zt. ist die XCR / LO 100 für unter 60.- Euro zu bekommen!!!! Allerdings nur in Weiss und mit Disc / Canti. Eine weichere Spiralfeder kostet ca. nen 10er zzgl. Versand.


----------



## monsterlurchi (22. März 2014)

Hier mal das kokua meiner Kleinen. Die v-brake werde ich wohl noch tauschen. Gewicht 7,03kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark Side (22. März 2014)

Ja, da jetzt noch schön Magura race line drauf und die vorher in pink lackieren lassen

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## monsterlurchi (22. März 2014)

Das wäre wohl zuviel des guten. Die Hebel sind schon speed dials. Fehlt nur noch die passende bremse. Wird wohl ne single digit 7 werden. Damit sollte ich auch unter 7 kilo kommen.


----------



## Dark Side (22. März 2014)

Dennoch ware es ein higlite

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## monsterlurchi (22. März 2014)

Stimmt schon. Die idee mit pink lackieren hat was  das wird umgesetzt.


----------



## Dark Side (22. März 2014)

Sach ich doch

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yogistar (12. April 2014)

Hi Gemeinde,

wollte hier mein für´s Töchterchen gepimpte Cannondale Trail Girls zeigen.
Ausgangsgewicht 12,6kg - jetzt 9,1kg.
Ausgangspreis 369€ - mit den ganzen Umrüstmassnahmen ca. 700€.
Alles das Resultat von zu viel stöbern in diesem Forum ... aber wenn´s Spaß macht und`s
Mädel jetzt immer Rennen mit Papi fahren will, hat sich´s voll rentiert und auch viel Spaß gemacht ;-]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (12. April 2014)

3 1/2 kg weg, alle Achtung. War eine Federgabel dran, das würde die verschlankung erklären. Ist es 24er? Ein paar Details würden mich schon interessieren, da das nächste Projekt für meinen Sohn ebenfalls ein Cannondale wird, altes 26er zunächst umgebaut auf 24".


----------



## Yogistar (12. April 2014)

Yepp, 24er!
Gabel war RST mit 2130g - neu von Hr. Fischer (Kania) Starrgabel mit am Ende 680g - damit die ersten knapp 1,5kg runter
Die Laufräder waren der 2. große Brocken:
Reifen/Schläuche zus. 1,7kg vs. neu 0,97kg = -0,73kg
neue Novatec Naben, Sapim Race und neues 8-fach Ritzelpaket haben die Sache nochmals um 0,6kg erleichtert
Dann noch Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze gegen KCNC Teile ausgetauscht ergab -0,35kg
Spannachsen, Sattelklemme, Sattel u. mein altes XT Schaltwerk haben den Rest besorgt.
Soweit war das für mich ok. an die Kurbeln inkl. Pedale und Innenlager wollt ich nicht ran, da mir das zu teuer und aufwändig
geworden wäre und ich echt nicht abschätzen kann was sich aus den 1,27kg die die Teile wiegen, vernünftigerweise noch rausholen lässt.

Am Ende der ganzen Bastelei hab ich aber gesehn, dass wenn ich mir gleich ein Kania 24 large besorgt hätte, ich weniger Gewicht
für etwas weniger Geld bekommen hätte, aber wenn dem Töchterchen nun mal das weiße Rad mit den dicken Rohren so gut gefallen hat,
welche Wahl hat man dann groß als Vater...

Die Hoffnung ist, dass sie langsam wächst und gaanz lange damit fahren kann und mit Sattelstütze und Vorbau lässt sich
evtl. auch noch eine Saison länger damit fahren - und dann kommt eh´s Auto - so der Plan ;-)))

Gute Nacht!


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (18. April 2014)

so das ostervieh kann kommen  
für neue anbauteile hat die zeit nimmer gereicht - deshalb "Nur" neu lackiert


----------



## trolliver (18. April 2014)

Paßt schon. Vielleicht noch den Dreck aus den Stollen rauskratzen oder sprühen - falls Hochdruckreiniger zur Hand.


----------



## kingmoe (19. April 2014)

Hier mal das Rad meiner Lütten. Habe das Gewichtstuning nicht ausgereizt. Ihr war z.B. ein Ständer wichtig und die weißen dicken Griffe, die Stahlgabel sollte auch bleiben, weil sie eben zum Rahmen passt. Gut für mich: Ich konnte ein schon teilweise gepimptes baugleiches Cube 200 Team kaufen, da habe ich z.B. Einspeichen sparen können. Leider hatte ich dadurch auch völlig umsonst Kurbeln bei custumcranks kürzen und ausfräsen lassen, da meine Kurze doch unbedingt die roten AC-Kurbeln behalten wollte. Die 135mm-XT konnte ich aber gegen andere tauschen, also auch für Papa alles wieder gut ;-)

8,41kg.

Teile so aus dem Kopf:
Rahmen und Gabel: Cube 200
Schaltwerk: SRAM D.I.R.T.
Kassette: Shimano CS HG 40 8x
Schalthebel: Shimano Dreh-Shifter (sie wollte das Mäusekino...)
Kette: SRAM PC850
Kurbel: AC Mini LE 135mm
Pedale: HT CNC Minis, gold
Innenlager: Token Carbon
Kettenblatt: Suntour 36Z mit 2 x BBG, Alu-Rockring
Bremsen: Avid SD7
Bremshebel: SRAM 7.0
Steuersatz: No-Name
Sattelstütze: USE Alu
Sattel: Bocas Kindersattel
Sattelklemme: CNC, ohne Label
Vorbau: Salsa / Lenker: Alu Kinder-Rizer
Griffe: weiße Gummi-Klumpen
Schläuche: Schwalbe Extralight
Reifen: Schwalbe Mow Joe 20x1.85, falt, sauleicht
Naben: Novatec Red Label Extra Light
Felgen: Toxy lite-w8
Speichen: Sapim Laser / Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu, rot/blau
Schnellspanner. Mounty Lite Axles, silber


----------



## Bretterpitt (19. April 2014)

Hi Zusammen,

hier das für meinen Sohnemann leicht gepimpte Specialized hardrock 24.
Mit der originalen Federgabel habe ich ein Ausgangsgewicht von fast 13kg festgestellt und nach dem  kleinen Umbau immerhin nur noch 10,2kg.
Mal schauen was noch so geändert wird.... bzw. sind weiter Verbesserung Tipps gerne gesehen
Grüße aus NRW


----------



## strohmi32 (20. April 2014)

Hier ist das Bike von meiner  10 Jährigen Tochter.Ein Bergamont Vitox 5,4 EQ.
Sie wollte zuerst ein Cube WLS haben hat sich aber dann für das Bergamont entschieden sie fand die Farbe so schön.


----------



## mäxx__ (23. April 2014)

Frauen halt...


----------



## Roelof (23. April 2014)

mhmm Weiber...


----------



## stevens28/2 (23. April 2014)

Noch nicht ganz Fertig.....aber Aufkleber und alle anderen Teile sind bereits da....
Denke das ich so bei 8,2 kg lande..

Teile so aus dem Kopf:
Rahmen und Gabel: Cube 200 mit schwerer Gabel
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9 med 222g
Kassette: Shimano XT 11/34
Schalthebel: Sram X7 Amy 99g mit zug
Kette: XT
Kurbel: custom LX
Pedale: xpedo xcf06ac
Innenlager: Shimano Standard
Kettenblatt: 34er 110/5 
Bremsen: avid single digit 7
Bremshebel: avid single digit 7
Steuersatz: Stronglight
Sattelstütze: FSA XC 190 gekürzt aber nur auf 200mm 
Sattel:  Kindersattel XLC
Sattelklemme: irgendwas mit Schnellspanner (da kommt noch was in pink)
Vorbau: KCNC Lenker: Ritchey WCS Alu gekürzt 500mm 95g
Griffe: KCNC Schaum und einer abgeschnitten für Drehgriff
Schläuche: Noname aber leicht
Reifen: Schwalbe Mow Joe 20x1.85, falt, sauleicht
Naben: XT 32er hinten Vorne noname 32er
Felgen: Yak 19
Speichen: Standart Nippel: DT Alu, silber 
Schnellspanner. ebay ähnlich Tune AC Pink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (6. Mai 2014)

stevens28/2 schrieb:


> N
> 
> *Teile so aus dem Kopf:*
> Rahmen und Gabel: Cube 200 mit schwerer Gabel
> ...



Wirklich geplant oder aus copy & paste übrig geblieben?

;-)


----------



## stevens28/2 (8. Mai 2014)

Nee....war schon nochmal anders Geplant, aber ne wirklich leicht Gabe ist ja schwer zu finden...Wollte dann eine von Kaniabike bestellen...wurde aber aus Kostengründen (wurde eh alles etwas teurer als geplant) erstmal verschoben..
Kommt dann im Sommer zum geburtstag ;-) dann sparen wir nochmal 300gr. etwa !

gruß
Oliver


----------



## fazanatas (10. Mai 2014)

stevens28/2 schrieb:


> Kommt dann* im Sommer zum geburtstag* ;-) dann sparen wir nochmal 300gr. etwa !


Da wird dann ja jemand außer sich sein vor Freude. Auf dem Kindergeburtstag alle so: Yeah, neue Gabel, 300g gespart.


----------



## cbert80 (11. Mai 2014)




----------



## trolliver (11. Mai 2014)

Auch schick. Kurzer Rahmen, Bärentatzen, viele Speichen... sieht fast aus wie ein Dirtbike zum Springen.


----------



## nasenmann (11. Mai 2014)

So, mein nächstgrößeres ist nun auch fertig. Kein Leichtbau, aber das interessiert die Frauenwelt ja auch nicht


----------



## stevens28/2 (12. Mai 2014)

fazanatas schrieb:


> Da wird dann ja jemand außer sich sein vor Freude. Auf dem Kindergeburtstag alle so: Yeah, neue Gabel, 300g gespart.



Ja.....war ja auch mein Geburtstag gemeint.....nicht der meiner tochter....übrigens es wird die Kabel von KUBikes...kostet nur 49€ und wiegt 530g. Sparen also 400g und Pappa freut sich zum Geburtstag über die neue Gabel an Töchterchens Bike ;-)


----------



## trolliver (12. Mai 2014)

So ist es richtig. Eigentlich hätte ich mir Philipps Rad auch zum Geburtstag schenken sollen, und er darf mit fahren. Obwohl... dann hätt's richtig Ärger gegeben wegen der Kohle...


----------



## fazanatas (12. Mai 2014)

stevens28/2 schrieb:


> Ja.....war ja auch mein Geburtstag gemeint.....nicht der meiner tochter....übrigens es wird die Kabel von KUBikes...kostet nur 49€ und wiegt 530g. Sparen also 400g und Pappa freut sich zum Geburtstag über die neue Gabel an Töchterchens Bike ;-)


49 € hört sich ja mal verlockend an! Passt die zur Geometrie vom Cube und kann man die da einfach so bestellen?
Wäre für ein paar Infos dankbar. Unser Cube ist mir auch etwas zu ,kopflastig'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (12. Mai 2014)

ist die Gabel 1 1/8" oder 1"? ich würde ja am CNOC16 auch noch mal schrauben wenn es so viel bringt


----------



## trolliver (12. Mai 2014)

Echt? Du würdest die schicke Gabel wegen 200g ersetzen?


----------



## Y_G (13. Mai 2014)

logisch, form follows function


----------



## stevens28/2 (13. Mai 2014)

Na wegen 200g nicht ....aber es sind wohl eher 400-450g !
Die beim Cube ist aus CrMo Stahl und wiegt so 1080g...jetzt noch fett gepulvert evtl.etwas mehr ...

http://www.kubikes.de/20-zoll.html


----------



## Y_G (13. Mai 2014)

ach 50€ würde ich auch für 200 g schon ausgeben  ausserdem muss der Kurze auch mal was neues bekommen, sonst erbt er ja immer nur das "alte" Zeug vom Bruder...

aber leider passt die nicht ...


----------



## trolliver (13. Mai 2014)

Uff! Das hätte mir ehrllich gesagt in der Seele weh getan. Ich finde, die Isla-Gabel paßt optisch optimal. Und wiegt doch 750g, wenn ich nicht irre? Für die Erbschaft finden sich sicherlich noch viele Möglichkeiten, allein die Farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (13. Mai 2014)

viel gibt es nicht mehr zu optimieren... neu lackieren kann ich ihm nicht antun. Das dauert viel zu lange


----------



## stevens28/2 (13. Mai 2014)

Y_G schrieb:


> ist die Gabel 1 1/8" oder 1"? ich würde ja am CNOC16 auch noch mal schrauben wenn es so viel bringt



Hier die Antwort von Kubikes:
1. 33,5cm Mitte Achse bis Konussitz
2 1 1/8 Zoll.

49€ inkl. Mwst. Mattschwarz 175mm Schaftrohr


Am 13.05.2014 10:55, schrieb Oliver

Hallo,
einige wenige Fragen habe ich noch..

1.  Welche Einbaulange hat die Gabel (wegen der Einbauhöhe im Cube 200)?
2.  Ist das ein 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr?
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Roelof (13. Mai 2014)

nasenmann schrieb:


> So, mein nächstgrößeres ist nun auch fertig. Kein Leichtbau, aber das interessiert die Frauenwelt ja auch nicht



Sehr Farbkräftig, mit netten Details...


----------



## AnakinNW (18. Mai 2014)

das Bike von meinem "großen" habe ich schon hier gepostet nun ist der "kleine" dran ;-)
12" Scott Voltage modifizierter Bremse (Magura Julie mit 180 Scheibe) denn Sicherheit geht ja bekanntlich vor ;-) (bitte nicht ganz ernst nehmen)


----------



## Totoxl (18. Mai 2014)

Was hast du denn für eine Bremsaufnahme genommen?


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (18. Mai 2014)

Ist da mit Absicht der Bremshebel auf der linken Seite?


----------



## Dark Side (20. Mai 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine Bremsaufnahme genommen?


Das würde mich auch interessieren und die Frage der fragen ist wie hast du die Bremsscheiben da unter bekommen? Andere Nabe genommen und neu eingespeicht?

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## Louis1979 (20. Mai 2014)

Supurb BO 12 mit ein bisschen Bastelei


----------



## Hanxs (21. Mai 2014)

AnakinNW schrieb:


> das Bike von meinem "großen" habe ich schon hier gepostet nun ist der "kleine" dran ;-)
> 12" Scott Voltage modifizierter Bremse (Magura Julie mit 180 Scheibe) denn Sicherheit geht ja bekanntlich vor ;-) (bitte nicht ganz ernst nehmen)



Auch mich interessiert, welche Komponenten hier verwendet wurden. Kannst Du bitte kurz aufführen, welche Nabe und welcher Bremsadapter verbaut sind. Ich habe hier ein Merida Dakar 612, welchem ich gern ein ähnliches Upgrade verpassen möchte.

Vielen Dank

Hanxs


----------



## Speedbullit (23. Mai 2014)

und noch ein BO12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnakinNW (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo an alle,

ersteinmal sorry für die späte Rückmeldung!
Die Bremse ist mit absicht auf der "falschen" Seite da mein großer Pocketbike fährt und der Kleine natürlich auch möchte.
Damit er sich später nicht umstellen muss habe ich es gleich so angebaut wie auf den Bikes üblich ist.
Als Nabe habe ich eine Fixie Flip-Flop Nabe (32L 120mm) mit einem Shimano Freilaufritzel verbaut da alle andere zu breit sind.
Die Speichen habe ich anfertigen lassen da die Originale natürlich zu lang waren.
Der Bremshalter und Scheibenhalter sind selber CNC gefräßt.
Als Bremse ist eine Magura Julie System angebaut den Griff habe ich ebenfalls etwas überarbeitet so dass die klenen Finger besser ran kommen.


----------



## AnakinNW (29. Mai 2014)

so und nun ein paar Bilder vom Scott Spark Jr 20" Rad von meinem großen mit ein paar Updates über den Winter.
Haupsächlich wurde der Vordergabel gegen eine Marzzochi Shiver Upsidedown ersetzt und auf das niedrige Körpergewicht abgestimmt.
(realisiert von J-Tech UK)
130mm Sinz Kurbel und 203mm Reverse Scheiben vorne verbaut.
Den original Lenker habe ich durch einen Ritchey Comp Raiser ersetzt und das Laufrad auf 20mm Steckachse umgebaut.
Die einzellne Gewichte habe ich nicht nachgemessen ich gehöre nicht zu den Fahrrad Bulimisten ;-)


----------



## Nimron (29. Mai 2014)

Wofür die 203´er Scheibe bei einem 20-25Kg Jungen? Ansonsten ist das Rad wircklich schön!


----------



## Mamara (29. Mai 2014)

geiles Teil!


----------



## BOOZE (29. Mai 2014)

Wow super


----------



## michfisch (30. Mai 2014)

Ganz schick das Teil,
mir gefällt nur das Schaltwerk nicht, kommt da so fett rüber. Wenn Gewicht keine Rolle spielt, hätte ich noch ein Schaltwerksbügel montiert, zur Sicherheit.
Ganz ehrlich, welches Kind braucht ne 203er Bremsscheiben? Das ist ja ein Wurfanker! So als wäre an einem Erwachsenen DH Bike eine 400er Scheibe oder 8fach Kolben verbaut.


----------



## AnakinNW (30. Mai 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Ganz schick das Teil,
> mir gefällt nur das Schaltwerk nicht, kommt da so fett rüber. Wenn Gewicht keine Rolle spielt, hätte ich noch ein Schaltwerksbügel montiert, zur Sicherheit.
> Ganz ehrlich, welches Kind braucht ne 203er Bremsscheiben? Das ist ja ein Wurfanker! So als wäre an einem Erwachsenen DH Bike eine 400er Scheibe oder 8fach Kolben verbaut.



brauchen tut man die 203-er Scheibe bestimmt nicht, aber muss denn alles immer einen Sinn machen?? ;-) Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen wenn sich leute die Lenkergriffe vom Kinderrad wiegen und tauschen nur um 4 gr. zu spaaren, aber wie gesagt muss ja nicht alles immer einen Sinn machen. Manche Sachen macht man eben nur aus Fun ;-) Nimmt bitte nicht alles immer so ernst denn da könnte man immer alles hinterfragen.
(meine Meinung)


----------



## O-Town (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo, bin ziemlich neu hier im Forum. 
Hier ist das Steppenwolf von meinem Junior (6J.)


----------



## oelschleich (28. Juni 2014)

Sodele, dann hier auch nochmal.

Das "Mini Zaskar" meiner Tochter.

Eigentlich wollte ich das Stevens meiner größeren tunen, da ich aber gerade im GT Wahn bin, musste es eben auch ein GT für die Lütte werden. 


 

Hier noch ein Bild ohne die Aufkleber.


 
(noch mit Bockschwerem Vorderrad inkl. Nabendynamo)

Vom ursprünglichen Stevens ist eigentlich bis auf HR und Sattelunterkonstruktion nichts mehr übrig.
Hatte eben noch ne Menge in der Restekiste. 

Gewicht ist jetzt bei 10,3kg. Wenn Mutti noch etwas Budget freigibt werden wir die 10,0kg noch knacken.

Sollte also noch jemand ein leichtes Hinterrad haben, bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (28. Juni 2014)

Hier gibt es mal ein paar Bilder von einem Mitstreiter, den ich kennengelernt habe und wir so ins Gespräch über Kinder MTB`s gekommen sind. 
Er hat von mir eine Gabel gekauft.
Er ist hier leider nicht angemeldet (schade eigentlich) und hat dieses Bike für sein Sohn gebaut. Die Bilder wollte ich natürlich keinem vorenthalten.
Es ist ein Willy Wheeler 240, gecleant und viele Edelteile verbaut, die Pace war leider zu lang von der Bauhöhe, deshalb hat er eine Alugabel von mir bekommen.
Schaut selbst:


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2014)




----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (29. Juni 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


>


Gefällt mir sehr gut, ist gelungen.


----------



## storck-riesen (30. Juni 2014)

Das erste FAT Bike in 24 Zoll.


----------



## deadpixel (30. Juni 2014)

leider zweiter ;-)
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOBBYFAT/on-one-baby-fatty-fat-bike


----------



## BOOZE (30. Juni 2014)

Was es nicht alles so gibt. 

Ist das wieder so ein neuer Trend mit den Fat bikes, oder wozu sind die gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2014)

Nee, die Perspektive täuscht gewaltig. Es sind 2,4er Fat Albert. Das ist schon mächtig aber es gibt ja kaum vernünftige Alternativen, wenn das Rad in richtigem Gelände bewegt werden soll.
Die Rocket Ron mit dem Performance Gummi sind grenzwertig und schlagen ständig durch. Die High Roller sind irre schwer (nur 2,5") und fast genauso dick. DMR hat kein dolles Profil.
Es gibt kaum Alternativen. Ich hab jedenfalls keine gefunden. Der Fatal Bert funktioniert super, ist relativ leicht. In 2,1" oder 2,2" wäre eer mir noch lieber gewesen.
Meinem Sohn ist das egal. Er freut sich über den Grip und die Dämpfung.


----------



## Biebertaler (2. Juli 2014)

Hier das nächste Rad für den Junior, aktuell paßt er noch nicht drauf......solange muß er noch sein 20" Cube fahren.
Kleinigkeiten (Sattelstütze, Sattel...) werde ich noch machen, aber im Großen und Ganzen ist es nun endlich fertig.
Gewicht liegt fahrfertig wie abgebildet bei 9,7 KG


----------



## LemonLipstick (2. Juli 2014)

hallo, hier mein beitrag. 20 " kinderrad von lemonlipstick junior:

 



 

 



lg,michael.


----------



## Mamara (2. Juli 2014)

Welche breite haben denn die verbauten Shredda?


----------



## JoeCool (2. Juli 2014)

Hier mal wieder ein Poison Ethanol in 24"


----------



## Fisch123 (3. Juli 2014)

Sieht absolut schick aus, mit weiß / schwarz. schönes Konzept!
Habe auch noch von Poison so einen Rahmen erstanden, hatte auch noch mal das gleiche vor.
Mal schaun wie es wird.
@Lemonlipstick sieht super aus der grüne Feger, kannst du uns mehr darüber berichten?
Rahmen? Gabel? usw.


----------



## LemonLipstick (3. Juli 2014)

@ mamara
die shredda`s haben folgende dimension: 40 x 406 ( 20 x 1,5 ) die breite gemessen auf der felge sind 36mm.

@Fisch123
freut mich das dir das rad gefällt.
der rahmen ist aus stahl columbus zona, selbst gelötet wiegt fertig mit lack 1120 gramm.
die gabel ist ebenfalls eigenbau und stahl, wiegt inklusive lack 650 gramm.
die kurbel ist ebenfalls eigenbau, ausgangsbasis ist eine shimano fc-r600 hollowgramm, kurbellänge 135mm, gewicht inklusive bashguard 590 gramm.
gesamtgewicht vom rad wie auf den fotos mit den schweren atomlabpedalen 7 kg.

die ganze dokumentation  zum rad gibt es hier:
http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?186092-Der-Kinderradl-Bruzzler


----------



## cbert80 (27. Juli 2014)

Neue Gabel etc.


----------



## Roelof (28. Juli 2014)

die buten Speichen find ich klasse. sind die lackiert??


----------



## cbert80 (28. Juli 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> die buten Speichen find ich klasse. sind die lackiert??


Ne eloxiert 
http://www.radsport-erdmann.de/Fahr...en--Pillar-Spokes-/Fahrrad-Speichen-1666.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (29. Juli 2014)

Noch Original bzw. in der Zwischenzeit wegen der Bauhöhe auf eine BBB Stütze und einen SLR umgebaut.

Geplant sind blaue Speichennippel und Sattelklemme. Evtl. baue ich meine alten Avid SD5 Bremsarme dran.

Am Freitag bekommt der Kleine das Rad....bin schon gespannt, ob er mit dem zurecht kommt.


----------



## Mamara (29. Juli 2014)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Evtl. baue ich meine alten Avid SD5 Bremsarme dran.



Die dürften um einiges länger sein und für Zwergengewichte deutlich schlechter zu dosieren.


----------



## monsterlurchi (29. Juli 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Die dürften um einiges länger sein und für Zwergengewichte deutlich schlechter zu dosieren.


Meine Kleine fährt auch eine Kombi aus sd5 Bremse und sd7 Hebeln. Das ist sehr gut dosierbar.


----------



## Mamara (29. Juli 2014)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Meine Kleine fährt auch eine Kombi aus sd5 Bremse und sd7 Hebeln. Das ist sehr gut dosierbar.



Dann wurde die Physik ja vorbildlich überlistet.


----------



## mick_1978! (30. Juli 2014)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Meine Kleine fährt auch eine Kombi aus sd5 Bremse und sd7 Hebeln. Das ist sehr gut dosierbar.


 
Daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Muss ich heute Abend mal ausmessen.

Speichennippel bekomme ich nun doch von einem Kumepl, der sie noch übrig hat. Wird dann schön bunt.


----------



## herbert2010 (1. August 2014)

so Fertig c.a 12.5 kg wird nicht mehr verändert im winter gibt es das erste Fully 












lg


----------



## mäxx__ (5. August 2014)

Zählt ein 13-jähriger Bub noch als Kleiner?
Flo mit seinem neuen Bionicon Edison vorm Headquater amTegernsee.


----------



## Surtre (5. August 2014)

Endlich fertig!




Jetzt geht die Suche nach einem 12" Fahrrad los...


----------



## mick_1978! (5. August 2014)

Einfach nur geil!

Innenverlegte Bremsleitung wäre doch was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das mit dem Griptape hatte ich mir auch überlegt, aber nach 3-4 mal fahren hatte meiner das raus.
Nachdem er aber ein paar Schuhe, durch das draufstehen auf der Strebe, ruiniert hatte, hab ich ihm nen L-Profil mit Kabelbindern quer vor dem Reifen an den Streben befestigt. Danach waren kaputte Schuhe kein Thema mehr.

Seit letztem Freitag sitzt er auf seinem 16" Fahrrad....ich war echt total perplex, als er nach zwei Mal die Straße rauf und runter alleine losgedüst ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (5. August 2014)

mäxx__ schrieb:


> Zählt ein 13-jähriger Bub noch als Kleiner?
> Flo mit seinem neuen Bionicon Edison vorm Headquater amTegernsee.



Früh übt sich! Kann er es ordentlich krachen lassen!


----------



## mäxx__ (6. August 2014)

@mynoxin
das darfst du glauben


----------



## Zugpferd (6. August 2014)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Seit letztem Freitag sitzt er auf seinem 16" Fahrrad....ich war echt total perplex, als er nach zwei Mal die Straße rauf und runter alleine losgedüst ist.



Geht schnell nach einiger Erfahrung auf einem LiketoBike, gell? ;-) (siehe Video im "Woom, Pepperbike oder Kubike?"-Faden)

MfG


----------



## mick_1978! (6. August 2014)

Ja ist echt krass.


----------



## Diman (8. August 2014)

Surtre schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!


Sehr schön. Warum nur immer diese Kabelbinder? 

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...63;page=2;menu=1000,2,168;mid=0;pgc=3446:3448


----------



## Surtre (8. August 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Warum nur immer diese Kabelbinder?
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...63;page=2;menu=1000,2,168;mid=0;pgc=3446:3448


Ich habe gestern noch etwas besseres mitgebracht, keine Sorge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (11. August 2014)

Surtre schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern noch etwas besseres mitgebracht, keine Sorge.


Und das wäre?


----------



## Surtre (11. August 2014)

Aluzugwannen, die augeklebt werden und optisch noch weniger auftragen.


----------



## BOOZE (11. August 2014)

mäxx__ schrieb:


> Zählt ein 13-jähriger Bub noch als Kleiner?
> Flo mit seinem neuen Bionicon Edison vorm Headquater amTegernsee.



Wow es gibt tatsächlich Leute die den Bionicon Mist kaufen. 
Ich werde es ich werde es nicht verstehen.


----------



## Surtre (12. August 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Und das wäre?





Tada...


----------



## mick_1978! (13. August 2014)

Jawohl ja!


----------



## nadine09 (13. August 2014)

Eine hydraulische Scheibenbremse an einem Laufrad. Wie geil ist das denn?!  Hammer


----------



## herrundmeister (13. August 2014)

Bis auf Reifen und Flexpipes original.


----------



## Gehhilfe (15. August 2014)

Wollten mal sehen ob das mit dem Rad fahren funktioniert. Der Kleine hat aber noch nicht wirklich Lust dazu. Obwohl er unbedingt ein Fahrrad wollte. Mit dem Laufrad düst er ums Haus wie ein Irrer. Also dachte ich machste die Kurbel raus und läßt es erst mal auch als Laufrad zum Rantasten stehen. Dabei musste ich feststellen, dass die Kurbel gefühlte 4Kg wiegt. Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob man da was leichteres verbauen kann bzw wie man hier etwas tunen kann?


----------



## hakenschlag (15. August 2014)

es gibt adapter für diese tretlagergehäuse. damit kann man dann ein normales bsa lager einbauen, und dann steht dir die welt zu jeder kurbel offen


----------



## hakenschlag (15. August 2014)

es gibt adapter für diese tretlagergehäuse. damit kann man dann ein normales bsa lager einbauen, und dann steht dir die welt zu jeder kurbel offen 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1713427...MENTS_IN_HLP:true&hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gehhilfe (15. August 2014)

Danke, guter Hinweis


----------



## mick_1978! (21. August 2014)

- Bunte Speichennippel.....check
- Blaue Bremsleitung......check
- SLR (weil tiefere Sattelstellung möglich)....check
- die ersten Schrammen und Kratzer....check

Das was ihm aber am meisten gefallen hat, sind die Reflektoren und der Schutz für den Vorbau vom Kokua. Wie die Ansichten doch unterschiedlich sind.....


----------



## giant_r (21. August 2014)

halló mick,
was sagt der fahrer den zur bequemlichkeit des sattels und welches sattelmodell ist es genau?


----------



## mick_1978! (21. August 2014)

Dem ist es im Moment schnuppe. Modell weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Ist ein alter, leider verbogener SLR von meinem DHler. Steht irgendwas von Carbon auf der Sattelunterseite. Den hatte ich anfangs montiert, da er 2cm flacher baut als der Originale und er so mit den Füßen auf den Boden kommt. Auf m Pumptrack bin ich auch froh über den Sattel. Wenn er dann mal von den Pedalen abrutscht, haut er sich nicht gleich alles am Oberrohr an. 

Jetzt will er den aber nicht mehr hergeben. Wollte ihm jetzt den Originalen drauf machen....keine Chance.

Stütze habe ich bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich getauscht.


----------



## federwech (21. August 2014)

Sehr cool!


----------



## Fisch123 (21. August 2014)

wenn das ein 20" ist, ist der Sattel viel zu lang. Mach doch mal ein Bild von der Seite, so schräg verzerrt es die Dimension ein wenig.


----------



## giant_r (21. August 2014)

hallo mick,
danke fuer die info. der sattel baut ja wirklich ziemlich flach, sodass man zusammen mit der sattelkerze ganzschoen runterkommt.
muss mal in der restekiste gucken, ob ich nicht auch einen "herrensattel" verbaue.


----------



## giant_r (21. August 2014)

das ist ein 16"!


----------



## mick_1978! (21. August 2014)

So siehts aus. Ist ein 16er und jaaaa der Sattel ist ellendslang. War eigentlich nur als Übergangslösung gedacht, bis er Mit den Füßen ordentlich auf den Boden kommt. Aber wie es so oft mit den Provisorien ist....die halten am längsten.

Ich meine von Fizik gibt es einen Triathlon Sattel der genauso flach baut, aber 3cm kürzer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (24. August 2014)

hakenschlag schrieb:


> es gibt adapter für diese tretlagergehäuse. damit kann man dann ein normales bsa lager einbauen, und dann steht dir die welt zu jeder kurbel offen
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1713427...MENTS_IN_HLP:true&hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1



Ich habe ein 12" Speci Hotrock von 2009. Da passt dieser Adapter nicht, da der Rahmen kein US-Bottom Bracket hat sondern etwas kleineres.
Vor dem Bestellen würde ich also nochmal nachmessen ;-)
Ich hatte bei mir einen BB30 -> BSA Adapter mit 2-Komponentenkleber eingeklebt (Dazu musste vom Rahmen noch etwas Material abgeschliffen werden). Dann eine alte Vierkant-Kurbel mit 94er LK und 29er KB.


----------



## mauntnmad (7. September 2014)

Das 24er meines Sohnes:



 

 

 

Leichter als sein alter 20er-Eisenhaufen, konnte ihn überzeugen, dass bei seinem Gewicht eine (bezahlbare) Federgabel mehr Nach- als Vorteile hat, 1x10 mit guter Bandbreite für den Einsatzzweck. Er fährt sehr gerne damit (und der Papa freut sich auch).


----------



## Roelof (8. September 2014)

Ich hab da auch noch eines von Julians Hobel...


----------



## Biebertaler (8. September 2014)

Nicht schlecht, allerdings finde ich ein Speedneedle beim 20er doch etwas unpassend


----------



## Roelof (8. September 2014)

Inzwischen hab ich eh einen Odessey Junior montiert, der wiegt aber das doppelte...


----------



## bernd e (15. September 2014)

Das Bike für Papa und der Tochter + AHK für den Anhänger = Long Vehicle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (15. September 2014)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Inzwischen hab ich eh einen Odessey Junior montiert, der wiegt aber das doppelte...



Gewicht ist nicht alles


----------



## 1stoppel (19. September 2014)

das Propain 24 Zoll meiner Tochter.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (19. September 2014)

wow... sehr geiles bike. darf ich fragen was das gekostet hat?


----------



## Gehhilfe (20. September 2014)

bernd e schrieb:


> Das Bike für Papa und der Tochter + AHK für den Anhänger = Long Vehicle


Ist ab einer bestimmten Größe nicht ein Begleitfahrzeug vorgeschrieben.....


----------



## 1stoppel (20. September 2014)

1790Euro.


----------



## Krischdl (22. September 2014)

Mal eines von nach 

 der ersten "Herbstschlamm - Tour" dieses Jahr mit meinem großen....


----------



## Krischdl (22. September 2014)

und - das überarbeitete von meiner kleinen...da freut sich das Töchterchen. Neue Schaltung und rosa Klingel


----------



## Diman (22. September 2014)

@Krischdl  Die Vorderachse ist viel zu lang.  Hibike hat gerade einen Arsch Retter im Angebot in Hella Pink. Das Ding wird bestimmt gut zu Klingel passen.


----------



## Krischdl (22. September 2014)

@Diman - das ist die Achsverlängerung zum einhängen in die FOLLOW ME Tandemkupplung ;-)


----------



## Krischdl (22. September 2014)

Ist ein super Teil für die ganz kleinen. Da kann man ohne Sorge ne richtige Tour machen und wenn der Nachwuchs nicht mehr kann oder bockt - schwups eingehängt und weiter geht´s...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (22. September 2014)

Die Vo. Achse ist schon ok so, wenn man das Rad mit im Schlepptau hat (Vorrichtung ist wohl dafür)
Was ist den an dem Rad "überarbeitet"? Was wiegt es denn?
Sabine


----------



## Krischdl (22. September 2014)

Überarbeitet aus der Sicht meiner Tochter: Rosa Klingel und vorne das gleiche Schutzblech wie Papa

Überarbeitet aus meiner Sicht:
Laufräder vom Tout Terrain Streamliner, Syntace Carbonlenker, X0 Drehgriffschalter und X9 Schaltwerk, XT Kassette 9-Fach

Material war größtenteils im Fundus vorhanden


----------



## bugxx (27. September 2014)

24" Big Air Tyro vor 2 Jahren, bis auf Sattel im Originalzustand. Reines Bergabrad für die Kleinsten. Hat bis heute viel mitgemacht und hat sich absolut gelohnt, die Anschaffung. Bikepark, Trails surfen oder shuttlen in Finale, geht alles und macht einen riesen Spaß.


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Oktober 2014)

so nachdem wir die letzten Wochen teile zusammen gesucht haben sowohl neu als auch aus dem Fundus haben mein jun. und ich am Wochenende sein erstes Enduro aufgebaut heute kam dann die letzte Dämpfer hülse per post und schon geht es auf test fahrt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.

Den Dämpfer noch zu bekommen war die größte Herausforderung den mit einer eher selten einbaulänge von 222x66 habe ich einen der Letzten ergattert war aber unser erster aufbau und so lernt mann dazu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























lg herbert


----------



## Totoxl (21. Oktober 2014)

Da hat er aber ein cooles Bike bekommen


----------



## _starfish_ (18. November 2014)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> - Bunte Speichennippel.....check
> - Blaue Bremsleitung......check
> - SLR (weil tiefere Sattelstellung möglich)....check
> - die ersten Schrammen und Kratzer....check
> ...





woher bekommt man den so einen Schutz vom Vorbau??? das wäre der hit für meine kleine....


----------



## Tracer (18. November 2014)




----------



## Biebertaler (23. November 2014)

Nachdem ich mein Simplon Stomp geschlachtet habe, sind einige Teile nun am 26er Cannondale vom Junior "gelandet". Aktuell nun mit Sram X0 Shifter, Sram X0 Schaltwerk (kurz), Avid Juicy Ultimate Bremsanlage, Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker. Ne Richtey WCS Alustütze hatte ich auch noch über, ebenso ein Satz leichte Schnellspanner (55 Gramm). Gewicht wie abgebildet liegt bei 10,3 KG.

Aktueller Stand (Bild leider etwas unscharf)


----------



## Biebertaler (28. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (29. November 2014)

Dawes Academy 14


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (29. November 2014)

Tracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 336884



Was ist das für ein Laufrad?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (30. November 2014)

Dr.Rossifumi schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Laufrad?


 
Ein Islabike... 
Steht zumindestens drauf


----------



## kaes73 (1. Dezember 2014)

20" Kania Team Light, leicht modifiziert. 7,18kg . Jetzt darf der Kerl mit dem Rentierschlitten kommen.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (15. Dezember 2014)

Meine vorweihnachtsbeschäftigung  erstma vormontiert


----------



## Fisch123 (15. Dezember 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Dawes Academy 14


Der Kettenschutz sieht ja sowas von schlimm hässlich aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (15. Dezember 2014)

Ist leicht zu entfernen, wenn man möchte...


----------



## mick_1978! (18. Dezember 2014)

_starfish_ schrieb:


> woher bekommt man den so einen Schutz vom Vorbau??? das wäre der hit für meine kleine....



Sorry.....grad erst gesehen. Das was man auf dem Bild sieht ist ne Klingel. Die hat er von seiner Tante geschenkt bekommen. Müsste ich mal nachhaken, wo sie die her hat.


----------



## soil (20. Dezember 2014)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343041 Anhang anzeigen 343042 Anhang anzeigen 343043
> 
> 
> Meine vorweihnachtsbeschäftigung  erstma vormontiert


Der Stahlrahmen ist heftig. Woher hast Du die Kurbeln?


----------



## ONE78 (20. Dezember 2014)

soil schrieb:


> Der Stahlrahmen ist heftig. Woher hast Du die Kurbeln?


Das ding is aus stahl? Bei dem UR wiegt das doch ne tonne...


----------



## soil (20. Dezember 2014)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343041 Anhang anzeigen 343042 Anhang anzeigen 343043
> 
> 
> Meine vorweihnachtsbeschäftigung  erstma vormontiert


Ja, der Optik des Hinterbaus und der Ausfallenden zufolge ist es ein Stahlrahmen.
Du solltest die Position der Ventile noch korrigieren.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (20. Dezember 2014)

Soo der panzer hat 10,8 kg  -vorher 13
ventile sind mittlerweile korrigiert
und die kurbeln hat mir ein netter forumuser verkauft


----------



## _starfish_ (23. Dezember 2014)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Sorry.....grad erst gesehen. Das was man auf dem Bild sieht ist ne Klingel. Die hat er von seiner Tante geschenkt bekommen. Müsste ich mal nachhaken, wo sie die her hat.


Bei meiner kleinen steckt jetzt auch ne Klingel in Enten form drauf, durch zufall bei Rossmann in die Finger bekommen 
schöne Weihnachten euch und euren Familien
lg Starfish


----------



## gpzmandel (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo seit Weihnachten hat mein Sohn sein erstes 20 Zoll MTB. Erste Ausfahrt war dann auch am 2 Weihnachtstag und er war richtig begeistert wollte garnicht mehr nach Hause. Und viel schneller als sein altes Scott Voltage 16 war es auch. 

Bessere Bilder kommen noch.





Grüße Maik


----------



## soil (3. Januar 2015)

Hier der Totalumbau eines Scott Voltage Jr 20:




So, wie es da steht, wiegt es 9,5kg. Nach unten gibt es noch Luft. Beachte durchgehende Züge, selbst gebaute Räder etc. Gabel ist mit Elastomeren gepimpt, die sich bei den aktuellen Temperaturen natürlich verhärten. Dem Fahrer ergeht es jedoch ebenso wie beim Vorposter! Feuer und Flamme!


----------



## Totoxl (4. Januar 2015)

Was hast du für eine Gabel verbaut? 26" mit 20" Laufrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palsfjall (4. Januar 2015)

24"-Hybrid-Bike mit Alan-Rahmen und 9fach-Schaltung (ca. 8,2 kg) und 26"-Trekking-Rad mit Centurion CrMo-Rahmen und Retrodirect-Antrieb (ca. 10,5 kg)


----------



## soil (4. Januar 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine Gabel verbaut? 26" mit 20" Laufrad?


Sieht das so aus? Nein, es ist die Original-RST 20"


----------



## Totoxl (4. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte wohl was auf den Augen  Ich dachte da wäre was von Rock Shox verbaut. Meiner hat ein 20" Fireball von Mongoose.
Die Verbaute Gabel ist nur Stahlgefedert ohne Dämfung und schläg regelmäßig durch 
Die wird aber wohl bleiben und ich schau mich im Sommer mal nach einem 24" um


----------



## soil (4. Januar 2015)

Ja, die RST Capa ist auch ungedämpft. Ob sie mit den Elastos im Sommer durchschlägt, bleibt abzuwarten. Ich habe schon nach ölgedämpften Gasdruckfedern geschaut, aber ich denke, das ist nicht realistisch.


----------



## Totoxl (4. Januar 2015)

und wird sich nicht lohnen, bevor es soweit ist das alles gut läuft, kommt das Rad wieder weg. Es sei denn man möchte gerne basteln, dann lohnt es sich.


----------



## erwinosius (8. Februar 2015)

So dann will ich mich hier auch mal beteiligen.
Da es langsam auch bei uns ernst wurde mit der Radfahrerei musste ich mich nach einem geeignetem Untersatz für unseren großen 2,5 Jahre umschauen.
Da die finanziellen Mittel eher beschränkt waren wurde hier im Forum ein günstiges Kinderrayd 16" gekauft und leicht modifiziert.
Ziel war es ein einigermaßen fahrbahes und mit vertretbarem Aufwand leichtes Rad aufzuabeuen.

Aber seht selbst wie es geworden ist:






gleich mit dem entsprechendem Monteur am Werk. Ursprügnlich war sogar nich ein rosa Korb daran befestigt der aber nichtmal das Auspacken erlebt hat ;-)

Und das wurde daraus:







Bin damit wirklich zufriden da alles Teile waren die in der Werkstatt noch rumgeflogen sind. Gerade mit dem neuen Lenker fährt er viel sicherer als mit dem Apehanger da er mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad hat.

Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Rad bei dem ich sicherlich shcon mehr Aufwand beim aufbauen betreiben werden.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## KIV (8. Februar 2015)

Sieht doch schon viel besser aus!

Der Kettenschutz (wenn er denn sein muß) schreit geradezu noch nach ein paar coolen Aufklebern. Hast Du da nicht noch was rumfliegen?


----------



## heistob (8. Februar 2015)

Hier mal das geburtsgeschenk für unsere große,  sie ist 6 jahre alt geworden.

Farblich find ich es super. Neu für 170 euro und 9,6 kg find ganz ordentlich.

Wird aber noch bestimmt was dran geändert.


----------



## Fisch123 (8. Februar 2015)

erwinosius schrieb:


> So dann will ich mich hier auch mal beteiligen.
> Da es langsam auch bei uns ernst wurde mit der Radfahrerei musste ich mich nach einem geeignetem Untersatz für unseren großen 2,5 Jahre umschauen.
> Da die finanziellen Mittel eher beschränkt waren wurde hier im Forum ein günstiges Kinderrayd 16" gekauft und leicht modifiziert.
> Ziel war es ein einigermaßen fahrbahes und mit vertretbarem Aufwand leichtes Rad aufzuabeuen.
> ...


Schön, aber den Schnellspanner entfernen oder umdrehen, so ist der falsch montiert! Sicherheit
Was ist das für ein Foltersattel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (9. Februar 2015)

heistob schrieb:


> Hier mal das geburtsgeschenk für unsere große, sie ist 6 jahre alt geworden.
> 
> Farblich find ich es super. Neu für 170 euro und 9,6 kg find ganz ordentlich.



die farben vom cube sind super für kleine mädels, aber 9,6 kg find ich schon schwer für ein 20" ... das wiegt unser 24" mit allem dran (schutzbleche, gepäckträger etc.). den helm kenn ich, den hat meine auch als ersatzhelm 

aber mal ne frage, wie groß ist sie denn mit 6? wir haben da schon ein 24 gebraucht  das 20 ging gerade noch so, aber ausgeschaut hat es wie "aff auf schleifstein" und es machte ihr auch kein spaß mehr, weil die knie und der rücken wehtat.


----------



## heistob (9. Februar 2015)

Hier wird auch immer alles als schlecht angeshen oder? 9,6 kg für170 euro und das neu!
Aber so ist halt die soziale gesellschaft heute. Immer nur negativ und seine seine sachen in den vordergrund stellen. Ohr seid alle super!!


----------



## Ann (9. Februar 2015)

sorry, es ging doch nicht ums schlecht reden, da hast du was in den falschen hals bekommen. ich schrieb auch, daß mir das rad gut gefällt. das gewicht bezog sich nicht darauf, daß ich das rad mies finde, sondern auf *deine *aussage, daß *du *9,6 kg ordentlich findest. bezogen auf den preis vollkommen ok, aber darf ich bitte trotzdem meine eigene meinung haben und auch schreiben, daß ich 9,6 kg für 20" nicht "ordentlich" finde? 

ansonsten finde ich deine weiteren sätze 


heistob schrieb:


> Aber so ist halt die soziale gesellschaft heute. Immer nur negativ und seine seine sachen in den vordergrund stellen. Ohr seid alle super!!


einfach total daneben und anmaßend! ist halt kein "jubel, super, alles toll, nachredeforum", sondern man darf die eigene meinung äußern und so soll es bitte auch bleiben. denke mal drüber nach!


----------



## KIV (9. Februar 2015)

Lass gut sein, @Ann
Wenn einer schon mit "der bösen Gesellschaft heutzutage" anfängt, dann kannste mit Argumenten nicht mehr gewinnen.
Mir wäre fast 10kg auch deutlich zu viel, aber natürlich kann ein Kind damit auch Spaß haben. Das Tretauto von unserem Junior wiegt sicher 20kg, trotzdem hat er damit Spaß... 
Die Farben vom Cube finde ich alle mal besser, als die von Puky und co., zumindest für Mädels.
Mit 6 geht bei normalem Wachstum sicher noch 20", wenn der Rahmen halbwegs groß ist. Unser Junior hat mit 7 auf 24" gewechselt und er ist lt. Vorsorgeheft immer deutlich über der Norm gewesen.

@heistob : Die Reifen bieten sicher Potenzial, da kannste mal nach Rocket Ron suchen. Ansonsten check mal die bisherigen Cube Auf-/Umbauten, da gibt´s sicher irgendwo ne Liste mit Einzelgewichten. So macht das kostenbewusste Tuning am meisten Sinn.
Als Allererstes kannste mal die Karton-Schützer von der Vorderachse abmachen...


----------



## Ann (9. Februar 2015)

KIV hast eigentlich recht  

unsere maus ist zwar nicht extrem groß, aber laaaange beine hat sie


----------



## track94 (9. Februar 2015)

Der Seitenst. wiegt ca. 290 gr. da kann man für 12€ einen leichten Hinterbaust. nehmen und hat 130 gr. im Sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (9. Februar 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Schön, aber den Schnellspanner entfernen oder umdrehen, so ist der falsch montiert! Sicherheit
> Was ist das für ein Foltersattel?


Der Sattel sieht wirklich interessant aus. Wie mit der Laubsäge aus nem Frühstücksbrettchen ausgeschnitten...


----------



## kingkolli (9. Februar 2015)

Ich versteh irgendwie nicht, warum hier so viele schreiben, ihre 6-jährigen fahren schon 24"???? Meine 6-Jährige hat zum 6. Geburtstag ein 20" bekommen, davor fuhr sie noch bis zum Schluss ihr 16". OK, das sahr seltsam aus, aber das 20" passt nun perfekt, bzw. da ist noch gut Luft nach oben. Und sie ist auf der 50. Perzentielen, also totaler Durchschnitt was die Körpergrösse angeht....


----------



## KIV (9. Februar 2015)

Wie ich oben schon schrieb, ist das sehr abhängig von der Rahmengeometrie. Kurze Rahmen erfordern einen früheren Wechsel, entsprechend früher kann man auf die nächstgrößere Raufradgröße wechseln. Das 24"er Kaniabike "small" passt sicher schon den meisten 6jährigen.
Ist vergleichbar mit 26" vs. 29er...


----------



## Ann (9. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt Rahmengeo und Innenbeinlänge. Bei unserer Maus hat es mit dem 20" dann so ausgesehen, daß die Knie fast an den Ohren waren und der Rücken total gekrümmt. Das 24" war klar noch etwas groß, als ganze Trittfläche vom Fuß zum aufstellen hatte sie am Anfang nicht, aber gut das vordere Drittel und das hat bei ihren "Fahrkünsten" auch gereicht. Nachdem sie ein Novemberkind ist, war eh nicht mehr viel mit fahren über den Winter und im Frühjahr paßte es perfekt und sie saß endliche wieder normal auf dem Rad und hatte auch kein Knie- und Rücken-AUA mehr  Dann hatte das 24" noch weniger Gewicht in Vollausstattung was vorher das 20" ohne was dran, das machte natürlich gleich nochmal soviel Spaß und sie konnte das Rad von Anfang an super händeln.


----------



## federwech (10. Februar 2015)

Ich bin jetzt 40 und 1,90m....meint ihr, ich kann schon auf 27.5" oder gar 29" wechseln??? 

Sorry, der musste sein!


----------



## track94 (10. Februar 2015)

Das kommt auf die Geo an


----------



## storck-riesen (10. Februar 2015)

federwech schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt 40 und 1,90m....meint ihr, ich kann schon auf 27.5" oder gar 29" wechseln??? /QUOTE]


 
Nein, geht nicht, da muss erst 26,75" erfunden werden!


----------



## Ann (10. Februar 2015)

federwech schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt 40 und 1,90m....meint ihr, ich kann schon auf 27.5" oder gar 29" wechseln???


auf gar keinen fall; denn das würde geistige reife voraussetzen, die dann doch fehlt  
Sorry, das musste jetzt auch sein!


----------



## federwech (10. Februar 2015)

Je größer das Laufrad umso größer die Reife?  Wohl eher der Reifen, oder?
Schon wieder ein unreifer Kommentar...


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Februar 2015)

Hier sollten eigentlich Bikes der Kleinen gezeigt werden, so wie es der Verfasser Berner wollte:

*Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe auf Anhieb keine reine Galerie von Kinderbikes gefunden. Deswegen hier die Möglichkeit Bilder zu posten mit kurzer Beschreibung. Bitte Diskussionen nicht hier sondern in seperaten Threads führen!*

Und kein überflüssiges Gesülze, was keinen interessiert.
Zeigt doch einfach mehr Bikes und hört auf euch anzugiften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## federwech (11. Februar 2015)

Hast Recht!
Also zum Thema:
Gerade bei Kinderrädern gibt es enorme Unterschiede in der Geo. Da fällt es schwer anhand der Laufradgrösse und Körpergrösse und schon gar nicht vom Alter her pauschal die passende Grösse zu finden.
Wichtig ist mMn dass die Kids nach unten kommen und gleichzeitig nicht zu tief sitzen. das kann auf einem 20" sogar besser sein als auf einem 16" mit unhandlichem Rahmen. Versuch macht kluch.
Bald gehen wieder die Gebrauchtradbörsen los, da kann man gut vergleichen. Oder bei Neukauf eben im Laden.


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Februar 2015)

Wir haben jetzt auch endlich beide Bikes fertig. Bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## federwech (21. Februar 2015)

Wow,.beide sehr cool!


----------



## mynoxin (22. Februar 2015)

Ist das yt nicht ganz schön schwer?


----------



## LockeTirol (22. Februar 2015)

Das YT wiegt 12,1 komplett.


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Februar 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Das YT wiegt 12,1 komplett.


schön leicht yt, das poison von meinem jun. liegt bei 13


----------



## Schibbl (22. Februar 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt auch endlich beide Bikes fertig. Bin sehr zufrieden!


Sehr schön. Mich würde hier die das Gewicht und die Teileliste interessieren. Bei dem Preis den das Gefährt sicherlich gekostet hat, hoffe ich dass der Fahrer nicht so schnell wächst, oder noch viele Nachnutzer kommen


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Februar 2015)

Es gibt zu dem bike einen eigenen Thread. Da ist alles dokumentiert.


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Februar 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/max-sein-24-racer-auf-posion-basis.737738/page-2#post-12721551


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (23. Februar 2015)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Mich würde hier die das Gewicht und die Teileliste interessieren. Bei dem Preis den das Gefährt sicherlich gekostet hat, hoffe ich dass der Fahrer nicht so schnell wächst, oder noch viele Nachnutzer kommen



Ich habe ja noch das YT aufgebaut. Leider passt das noch nicht. Wenn es soweit ist, dann wandern die Schaltung und die Laufräder an das Enduro. 
Natürlich war das Bike nicht billig. Aber wenn ich daran denke was meine eigenen Räder kosten, dann möchte ich meinem Sohn kein Scheiß aufbauen. Die Teile sind aber größtenteils gebraucht gakauft.


----------



## Schibbl (23. Februar 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> ...
> Natürlich war das Bike nicht billig. Aber wenn ich daran denke was meine eigenen Räder kosten, dann möchte ich meinem Sohn kein Scheiß aufbauen. ...


Echt großes Kino und sehr erlesene Teileliste. Eine X01 und Crest am Kinderrad ist schon mal eine Ansage. Das mit dem Schei*** am Rad, kann ich gut verstehen. Wenn man überlegt was selbst renommierte Hersteller für Kinderräder zusammenschrauben ... gruselig. Beim 20 Zoller meines Sohnes hatte ich mich aufgrund des Rahmens für das Commencal Ramones 20 entschieden und mir angeschaut wie er mit dem Gewicht (11,2kg) und den verbauten Teilen so klar kommt. Ich habe es dann recht schnell umgebaut und bin dank Bikemarkt auch noch preislich im Rahmen geblieben. Auf 9,3kg hat es nun mit 1x8 Shimano 105 (ja meine Altteilekiste musste auch herhalten).
Da mein Sohn nun aus dem Commencal langsam herausgewachsen ist, steht das nächste Projekt schon im Bastelzimmer. Dafür habe ich ein gebrauchtes Scott Scale JR 24 und Neu- bzw. Altteile aus dem Bikemarkt erstanden. Dein Thread verführt dazu, dem gleich zu tun. Derzeit fehlen nur noch Speichen und Felgen.

Ein Foto vom Commencal:




Und in Aktion:

(Wie zur *** geht das Einbetten? Ahh...!)


----------



## Totoxl (24. Februar 2015)

Gefällt 
Wie alt ist dein Junior? Ein 24" ist bei uns auch schon bestellt. Mein Kleiner ist aber noch Jung (wird 5), aber schon sehr groß. Mal schauen was er daraus macht.


----------



## federwech (24. Februar 2015)

@Schibbl l: Täuscht das oder federt die Gabel selbst bei der Landung kaum ein?
Wie bewährt sich die Gabel im normalen Fahrbetrieb?
Sehr schön gefahren vom Junior!


----------



## Schibbl (24. Februar 2015)

Also Junior ist gerade 8 Jahre geworden und ist mit seinen 1,36 am äußeren Ende des 20 Zollers. Mit dem Laufrad hat er mit 2 Jahren begonnen und fährt seit er 3 1/2 Jahre ist Rad (von Anfang an auch im Gelände). Das bald fahrbare Scott Scale JR 24 passt schon gut, wirkt aber etwas groß (Sattel weit unten, Lenker weit oben). Das 20er hat er mit 5 3/4 Jahren bekommen. Ich bin auch eher ein Freund von kleineren, handlichen MTBs bei Kindern, damit diese es einfacher haben das Rad zu bewegen. Auf dem Pumptrack sieht man den Unterschied sehr gut. Mit dem 20er ist das Beschleunigen, Springen und Kurven fahren wesentlich leichter als das 24er.


----------



## Schibbl (24. Februar 2015)

federwech schrieb:


> @Schnibbl: Täuscht das oder federt die Gabel selbst bei der Landung kaum ein?
> Wie bewährt sich die Gabel im normalen Fahrbetrieb?
> Sehr schön gefahren vom Junior!



Die Gabel ist eher aus der Showfaktor-Ecke. Es ist eine RST Capa 20 mit Stahlfedern und Reibungsdämpfung. Ich denke ja, dass eine Starrgabel ausreichen würde, aber versuche einmal mit einem (damals) 6 Jährigen MTB-Rider zu diskutieren  Vielleicht nehme ich die Gabel nach Aufbau des 24ers mal auseinander und schaue was ich verbessern kann, bevor sein kleiner Bruder in dem Alter ist, dass er es fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (24. Februar 2015)

Echt Interessant wie unterschiedlich Kinder sind. Meiner ist wie schon erwähnt für sein Alter sehr Groß. Hat er halt von Mama und Papa.
Ich habe ihn gerade noch mal gemessen und er ist mit fast 5 Jahren 1,27m groß. Sein 20" werde ich evtl. auch noch ein wenig behalten. Wenn er dann mit dem 24" im Gelände noch nicht klar kommt, kann er es noch weiterfahren. Zur KiTa fährt er jetzt schon mit einem 24" und das klappt schon ganz gut. Um bei der Galerie zu bleiben. Dieses soll es werden.




Ein Paar Dinge werden da natürlich noch geändert


----------



## Schibbl (24. Februar 2015)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Echt Interessant wie unterschiedlich Kinder sind. Meiner ist wie schon erwähnt für sein Alter sehr Groß. Hat er halt von Mama und Papa.
> Ich habe ihn gerade noch mal gemessen und er ist mit fast 5 Jahren 1,27m groß. Sein 20" werde ich evtl. auch noch ein wenig behalten. Wenn er dann mit dem 24" im Gelände noch nicht klar kommt, kann er es noch weiterfahren. Zur KiTa fährt er jetzt schon mit einem 24" und das klappt schon ganz gut. Um bei der Galerie zu bleiben. Dieses soll es werden.
> 
> 
> ...


Da ist er ja echt ein Riese  Dennoch werden die Kurbeln zu lang sein. Bei 24ern sind die in der Regel 152mm. Bei 1,27m würde ich 130mm Kurbeln nehmen, sonst tritt er einen Riesen Kreis mit dem Knien an der Brust und komplett gestreckt.


----------



## Waldfabi (24. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mal ein wenig rumgeschraubt und abgebaut, 3 Bikes geschlachtet und alles in dem 24"-Bike meiner Tochter verbaut. 9,25kg mit 1x10. 

Ich denk, ist garnicht schlecht geworden.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## paradox (24. Februar 2015)

Krass die Kurbel, aber irgendwie auch g3il das Ding. Wieviel wiegt die die Kurbel jetzt?


----------



## Waldfabi (24. Februar 2015)

Keine Ahnung was die wiegt, hab damals beim Bearbeiten keine Waage zur Hand gehabt.
Die Kurbel ist eine recht massive FSA Kurbel aus einem alten Rad gewesen. Die hatte reichlich Material auf den Rippen.
Gekürzt von 170mm auf 135mm und da wir eh beim Bohren und Fräsen waren, hat die auch gleich noch die Aussparung bekommen.

Das hält 3x bei 26kg Fahrergewicht und der Kurbellänge.

Ich bau die demnächst nochmal kurz aus zum Lackieren, dann wird gewogen.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Biebertaler (25. Februar 2015)




----------



## SebT-Rex (25. Februar 2015)

´Hier mal ein paar Bilder von dem Bike, welches mein Sohn im Moment testet. Wir haben mal ein paar Ideen umgesetzt und er soll jetzt beurteilen, ob diese Ideen das Bike verbessern oder nicht...
Unschwer zu erkennen: vorne 18", hinten 16". Auch wenn ich bei meinen Rädern die Größe immer identisch habe und es für das bessere Konzept halte, bei einem Kinderrad sehe ich es anders. Mein Sohn ist begeistert und ich bin erstaunt, wie locker und ohne meckern wurzelige Trails gefahren werden;-)




Scheibenbremsen bei 16"? Wir waren letztes Jahr mehrfach in Winterberg und als ich gesehen haben, wie es den kleinen Mann in den Bremswellen durchschüttelt, war mir klar, das er seine komplette Kraft braucht um überhaupt auf dem Rad zu bleiben, an dosiertes Bremsen war nicht zu denken. Dank der sehr gut dosierbaren Discs geht das nun viel besser, er hat mehr Vertrauen und fährt nicht mehr mit permanent schleifender Bremse..




Kleiner Tipp: Ich habe die zweite Noppenreihe am Black Jack weggeknipst, jetzt setzt er sich nicht mehr so zu und hat auch im lockeren/schlammigen Boden eine richtige Gripkante:




Feuer frei:


----------



## Schibbl (25. Februar 2015)

Das nenne ich ein Shredder-Bike! Da will man selbst eines haben 
Die Idee mit den unterschiedlichen Laufradgrößen am Kinderrad ist klasse. Auf diese werde ich beim 24er zurück kommen. Ein 64er für Kids. Echt ne Marktlücke.


----------



## federwech (26. Februar 2015)

Wohoooo! Sehr geiles Gerät! 
Sogar ne Fox-Gabel ist an Bord! 
Hat der Sohnemann mit den Scheibenbremsen noch keinen unbeabsichtigten Stoppie hingelegt?

Würde bei unserem 16" auch gerne bremsentechnisch weiterkommen aber ohne ne andere Gabel wird das wohl nix. Hat jemand ne 16" Gabel mit V-Brake Sockeln abzugeben?


----------



## SebT-Rex (26. Februar 2015)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Das nenne ich ein Shredder-Bike! Da will man selbst eines haben
> Die Idee mit den unterschiedlichen Laufradgrößen am Kinderrad ist klasse. Auf diese werde ich beim 24er zurück kommen. Ein 64er für Kids. Echt ne Marktlücke.


Du musst halt aufpassen, dass der Basisrahmen zu dem Umbau passt: Die Geometrie kippt von "vorne nach hinten", sprich der Lenkwinkel wird flacher (tendenziell gut) aber auch der Sitzwinkel wird flacher (eher schlecht). Durch das Anheben der front passt auch die Innenlagerhöhe nicht mehr (BB Drop), das Innelager sollte unterhalb der gedachten Linie zwischen den Radachsen liegen, sonst wir das Bike zu kippelig und man kann in Kurven keinen Druck aufbauen. Der Basisrahmen sollte also eher steile Winkel und ein tiefes Innenlager mitbringen, ein seltene Kombination....



federwech schrieb:


> Wohoooo! Sehr geiles Gerät!
> Sogar ne Fox-Gabel ist an Bord!
> Hat der Sohnemann mit den Scheibenbremsen noch keinen unbeabsichtigten Stoppie hingelegt?


 
Ganz im Gegenteil, durch die bessere Dosierbarkeit überbremst er das Rad viel weniger, egal ob hinten oder vorne. Unsere theorie ahinter war, dass wenn er mit weniger Finger-/ Handkraft bremsen kann, mehr Kraft und Konzentration für die restlichen Aktionen (lenken, gucken, quasseln) übrig bleibt. Scheint zu funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## federwech (26. Februar 2015)

Man traut den Knirpsen tatsächlich weniger zu als sie dann tatsächlich drauf haben. (oder bin nur ich so??? )
Unser 16Zöller hat ne Rücktrittbremse, die ordentlich zieht...wenns mal glatter ist und die Fuhre rutscht oder quer kommt macht der Junior ganz instinktiv die Bremse wieder auf bevor er stürzt. Bin erstaunt wie gut das funktioniert, ohne dass es ihm jemand erklärt hat.
Würde ihn aber trotzdem gerne an ne funktionierende Handbremse gewöhnen.
Habe übrigens ne Gabel mit Sockel in diesem neumodischen Internetz gefunden. Kost 14 Euro. Die Gabel ist zwar aus Stahl aber die Bremsenoption ist mir wichtiger als das Gewicht....


----------



## SebT-Rex (26. Februar 2015)

federwech schrieb:


> Man traut den Knirpsen tatsächlich weniger zu als sie dann tatsächlich drauf haben. (oder bin nur ich so??? )
> Unser 16Zöller hat ne Rücktrittbremse, die ordentlich zieht...wenns mal glatter ist und die Fuhre rutscht oder quer kommt macht der Junior ganz instinktiv die Bremse wieder auf bevor er stürzt. Bin erstaunt wie gut das funktioniert, ohne dass es ihm jemand erklärt hat.
> Würde ihn aber trotzdem gerne an ne funktionierende Handbremse gewöhnen.
> Habe übrigens ne Gabel mit Sockel in diesem neumodischen Internetz gefunden. Kost 14 Euro. Die Gabel ist zwar aus Stahl aber die Bremsenoption ist mir wichtiger als das Gewicht....


 Gute Einstellung, ich persönlich finde, dass bei Kinderrädern dem Gewicht ein viel zu hoher Faktor bei gemessen wird. Klar sollte es möglichst leicht sein, aber wenn es eine Funktion gibt, die dem Kind hilft, hat diese bei mir immer Vorrang.
Beispiel Sram Automatix: Natürlich wiegt die Nabe mehr als eine Singlespeednabe. Aber durch den zweiten Gang hat man a) einen sehr leichten Geländegang, ohne das b)das Kind bei 15 km/h den Hamster macht. Mit der Nabe kommen Kinder in Situation zurecht, da würde ihnen ein 3Kg Singlespeedbike nichts nützen...um den Gewichtsnachteil so gering wie möglich zu halten, verwende ich ausschließlich die Discversion mit Freilauf, nur die ist aus Aluminium...


----------



## ONE78 (26. Februar 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ...um den Gewichtsnachteil so gering wie möglich zu halten, verwende ich ausschließlich die Discversion mit Freilauf, nur die ist aus Aluminium...



ich glaube du/dein kleiner würde auch locker mit der hälfte der speichen auskommen


----------



## SebT-Rex (26. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ich glaube du/dein kleiner würde auch locker mit der hälfte der speichen auskommen


 Das schon, da ich aber nicht selber einspeichen kann/will nehme ich das, was die Industrie hergibt.


----------



## federwech (26. Februar 2015)

[QUOTE=".... Sram Automatix: Natürlich wiegt die Nabe mehr als eine Singlespeednabe. Aber durch den zweiten Gang hat man a) einen sehr leichten Geländegang, ohne das b)das Kind bei 15 km/h den Hamster macht.[/QUOTE]
Hatte an meinem ersten Selfmade-BMX (eigentlich ein Klapprad vom Sperrmüll) auch ne 2 Gangnabe dran.
In der Ebene war das wirklich von Vorteil. Wenn meinem Kumpel mit seinem Raleigh BMX mit Chromrahmen - auf das ich übrigens todesmässig neidisch war - fast die Kniescheiben rausgesprungen sind konnt ich bequem noch einen Zahn zulegen


----------



## erwinosius (27. Februar 2015)

erwinosius schrieb:


>



Oh man bin ich für diesen Thread zu langsam. Hab leider zu selten hier reingeschaut und die Kommentare auf das Rad erst nachlesen müssen:

Wollte das Ganze noch ein bisschen erklären.
Der Sattel ist der Originalsattel gestript und an den Seiten schmaler geschliffen. Das Teil war so breit dass unser Kleiner mit breiten Beinen fahren musste. Jetzt ist er perfekt und über den harten Sattel hat er sich noch nie beklagt.

Zu den Schnellspannern: Ich gehe davon aus du meinst die Spanner an der Magura. Das geht leider nicht anders da ich ansonsten mit der Einbaubreite der Gabel nicht hinkomme. So ist die einzige Möglichkeit wie die Bremse verbaut werden kann.
Sehe das aber unbedenklich da man ja rückwärts fahren müsste um die Spanner aufzuhebeln.

Soweit von mir

Gruß
erwin


----------



## Roman-York (11. März 2015)

Scott Voltage Jr 16 grün
Scott Voltage Jr 20 rot
Orbea Team xc 24


----------



## MitschundCo (7. April 2015)

Isla 16 und Woom 4 Supra


----------



## MitschundCo (7. April 2015)

Ann schrieb:


> die farben vom cube sind super für kleine mädels, aber 9,6 kg find ich schon schwer für ein 20" ... das wiegt unser 24" mit allem dran (schutzbleche, gepäckträger etc.). den helm kenn ich, den hat meine auch als ersatzhelm
> 
> aber mal ne frage, wie groß ist sie denn mit 6? wir haben da schon ein 24 gebraucht  das 20 ging gerade noch so, aber ausgeschaut hat es wie "aff auf schleifstein" und es machte ihr auch kein spaß mehr, weil die knie und der rücken wehtat.


Also mein "Großer" wird im Mai auch 6. Aber ein 24er ist für ihn sicher mehr als überdimensioniert. Das 20er (siehe Bild) passt mehr als perfekt... Lasst euch von der Aufnahme nicht täuschen, blöder Winkel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (7. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 376046
> Also mein "Großer" wird im Mai auch 6. Aber ein 24er ist für ihn sicher mehr als überdimensioniert. Das 20er (siehe Bild) passt mehr als perfekt... Lasst euch von der Aufnahme nicht täuschen, blöder Winkel...



daher die frage nach der größe und deiner wird ja erst 6, meine war schon über 6 und vor allem groß für ihr alter  und dann kommt es noch auf das bike selbst drauf an, woom gibt sein 4er ja mit 7- 9 jahre und größe von 125-135 an....


----------



## user666 (8. April 2015)




----------



## Maexer (8. April 2015)

The 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das GT von meinem Sohn - bald 6. er kommt super damit klar, die federgabel vermisst er nicht


----------



## paradox (8. April 2015)

Schickes Rad, schaut aber echt lang aus


----------



## trifi70 (8. April 2015)

Finde ich auch. Täuscht die Perspektiv derart?


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2015)

Ein Cnoc16 





und wenn er etwas größer ist, wartet mein Kinderrad schon auf ihn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 70erbug (8. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
angesteckt von den vielen Bildern und tollen Rädern hier im Forum, habe ich das Puky Laufrad meines Sohnes etwas modifiziert.
Anbei ein paar Fotos.
Danke und Grüße
Raphael


----------



## MitschundCo (8. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ein Cnoc16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mann das weckt wieder Erinnerungen in mir an Ostern vor zwei Jahren. Hatten auch das blaue Cnoc 16 mit Schutzblechen geordert. Jetzt geht's leider nimmer 

Daher habe ichs für die Tochter lackieren lassen...


----------



## track94 (8. April 2015)

@70erbug 

Puky gefällt ....muss ich auch noch für meinen kleinen pimpen

Rot gelb mit Rost ....geht nicht


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Mann das weckt wieder Erinnerungen in mir an Ostern vor zwei Jahren. Hatten auch das blaue Cnoc 16 mit Schutzblechen geordert. Jetzt geht's leider nimmer
> 
> Daher habe ichs für die Tochter lackieren lassen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 376202



Ich habs auch nur deshalb bekommen, weil ich ehemalige Studienkollegen in England drauf angesetzt habe. Sonst wärs wohl was anderes geworden. Aber mal was anderes: Schön zu sehen, dass die Black Jack reinpassen. ICh wollte auch etwas mehr Profil nachrüsten (evtl. Kenda´s?) Wie kommt deine Tochter mit dem Reifen klar?


----------



## MitschundCo (8. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich habs auch nur deshalb bekommen, weil ich ehemalige Studienkollegen in England drauf angesetzt habe. Sonst wärs wohl was anderes geworden. Aber mal was anderes: Schön zu sehen, dass die Black Jack reinpassen. ICh wollte auch etwas mehr Profil nachrüsten (evtl. Kenda´s?) Wie kommt deine Tochter mit dem Reifen klar?


Meine Tochter ist noch nicht zum Fahren gekommen. Aber mein Sohn war schwer verliebt in den Black Jack. Hab sie deshalb auch für sein 20er aufgezogen. Allerdings ist die Mischung derart weich, dass bald mal das Profil ab war. Nix fürs Schleifen bei uns am Platz 

Die originalen Kendas hielten deutlich länger, waren aber leider nichts fürs Gelände. Jetzt schleift er weniger


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2015)

Ich muß irgendwie nen Kompromiss finden. Viel ins Gelände konnten wir noch nicht, und als wir mal waren, war natürlich kaum Grip mit den originalen drauf. Ansonsten fahren wir, wenns schön wird, wieder in den KiGa mit der Kiste. Von daher passen die Kenda´s eigentlich. Ich muß mal nachdenken


----------



## MitschundCo (8. April 2015)

Wie alt ist dein Kind?


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. April 2015)

Der Schwalbe hat in der Mitte durch sehr eng stehende Profilblöcke einen nahzu geschlossenen Streifen und rollt nicht schlechter als die Kendas. Allerdings sind diese kleinen Profilblöcke halt auch recht anfällig für Verschleiß, wenn das Kind zum driften neigt;-) Aber es ist wie bei den Großen "nur quer biste wer"...


----------



## MitschundCo (8. April 2015)

So teuer ist der Schalbe auch wieder nicht. Etwas über 5€, den tauscht man schnell mal. Von da her tendiere ich eher zum Schwalbe. Wie schon richtig gesagt, rollt er tadellos auf Asphalt und mit 5 Jahren geben auch schon mehr acht


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2015)

Mein Junior wird 5, fährt die Kiste aber seit nem Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (8. April 2015)

Meiner hat das Cnoc auch zwei Monate vor dem 4ten bekommen. Letzten Sommer wechselte ich dann auf Black Jack


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2015)

Fährt dein Kleiner mit dem Cnoc auf deinem Profilbild schon die Rampe hoch??


----------



## MitschundCo (8. April 2015)

Jep. Brav?


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2015)

Ja voll  Wir haben auch ne Skateanlage und haben dort auch letztes Jahr viel Runden gedrecht. Und auch wie bei dir, hatten wir ne Box in der Mitte. Ich konnte meinen Kleinen vorerst nur vom Runterfahren überzeugen. Fürs Rauffahren hatte er noch bisl schiss  Leider ist die Box entfernt worden und wir haben nur noch zwei Quarterpipes. Mal sehen was wir draus machen.


----------



## trifi70 (8. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes: Schön zu sehen, dass die Black Jack reinpassen. ICh wollte auch etwas mehr Profil nachrüsten (evtl. Kenda´s?) Wie kommt deine Tochter mit dem Reifen klar?


Unsere Älteste ist knapp 6 und die BJ laufen prima. Auch schon auf dem Puky Laufrad sowie dem 12" Merida der Kleinen. Härtetest ist auf dem Burley Hänger. Trotz nicht sonderlich zurückhaltender Fahrweise inkl. Drifts etc. (Kinder haben einfach Spaß dran  ) kein übermäßiger Verschleiß, gutes Rollverhalten, noch keine Pannen (der Hänger wiegt beladen um 60kg). Für einen Preis um die 5 Öre ein prima Reifen.


----------



## Jabomania (9. April 2015)




----------



## MitschundCo (9. April 2015)

Hey, ein Woom 3 

Und das schwarze Bike ist welches genau?


----------



## paradox (9. April 2015)

Das schwarze schaut gut aus, was ist das für eins?


----------



## Jabomania (9. April 2015)

Orbea MX Team 
Leicht modifiziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (9. April 2015)

Orbea MX20 Dirt oder Team, oder?
Edit: zu spät...


----------



## paradox (9. April 2015)

Danke, echt schick.


----------



## Jakten (9. April 2015)

70erbug schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> angesteckt von den vielen Bildern und tollen Rädern hier im Forum, habe ich das Puky Laufrad meines Sohnes etwas modifiziert.
> Anbei ein paar Fotos.
> Danke und Grüße
> Raphael


 
Wenn ich das so sehe muss ich mir das "alte" Puky Laufrad unserer Großen auch bis zum 2. Geburtstag von unserem Junior mal vornehmen


----------



## 70erbug (9. April 2015)

Hallo Jakten,
Vielen Dank. Ich freue mich schon auf Fotos......viel Spaß beim Schrauben.
Grüße Raphael


----------



## scaleneck (10. April 2015)

Scheibe vorn kommt auch noch, wenn er größer ist. Gabel i st schon da..


----------



## scaleneck (10. April 2015)

..da is es auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (10. April 2015)

scaleneck schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 376678
> ..da is es auch


Welches Bike ist das?


----------



## Fisch123 (10. April 2015)

Ich vermute, dass es ein Poison Ethanol mit SB Aufnahme und einer sackschweren Cube Gabel ist.
Was wiegt es denn so wie auf dem Foto?
Sabine


----------



## scaleneck (10. April 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass es ein Poison Ethanol mit SB Aufnahme und einer sackschweren Cube Gabel ist.
> Was wiegt es denn so wie auf dem Foto?
> Sabine



Volltreffer! Wie gesagt, Alugabel mit Scheibe kommt noch. Ist halt noch zu groß sonst.
Ohne Klingl 8,9..
Sportgruß


----------



## der_erce (10. April 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass es ein Poison Ethanol mit SB Aufnahme und einer sackschweren Cube Gabel ist.
> Was wiegt es denn so wie auf dem Foto?
> Sabine



Was ist eine SB Aufnahme?? 

Edit sagt Scheibenbremse?


----------



## Fisch123 (10. April 2015)

Bingo!
8,9kg ohne Klingel?
Was ist es denn für eine Gabel?
Sabine


----------



## MitschundCo (10. April 2015)




----------



## scaleneck (11. April 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Bingo!
> 8,9kg ohne Klingel?
> Was ist es denn für eine Gabel?
> Sabine


Cube BMX aus Stahl
Klingl hab  ich ihm auch noch gegönnt, ist schon praktischer..

Sportgruß


----------



## Fisch123 (12. April 2015)

scaleneck schrieb:


> Cube BMX aus Stahl
> Klingl hab  ich ihm auch noch gegönnt, ist schon praktischer..
> 
> Sportgruß


Ne, ich meine die Alugabel, nicht die Stahlgabel.


----------



## scaleneck (12. April 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Ne, ich meine die Alugabel, nicht die Stahlgabel.


..logo, sorry.
is ne "Try all" 20" bmx hier ausm Gebrauchtmarkt. Wie gesagt etwas höhere Einbauhöhe, drum noch zu groß.
Aber nächste Saison denk ich wirds was.

Sportgruß


----------



## BOOZE (12. April 2015)

Läuft perfekt, federt und dämpft und Junior ist very happy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (22. April 2015)

das 16er Kania meines Sohnes wurde mit Vorbau und Sattelstütze mal wieder dem Wachstum angepasst. Wobei ich vermutlich wieder auf 70mm Vorbau gehe.



Muss es noch diese Saison tun, es sei der er macht nen Wachstumssprung und passt dann auf das 55er Frog (hoffentlich nicht bevor es fertig ist)



Originallaufräder / Schaltung sind zu Verkaufen


----------



## paradox (22. April 2015)

Schick schick, sag mal bitte die Gewichte der Räder, vielen Dank.


----------



## MitschundCo (23. April 2015)

Erste Hausrunde hat Junior brav absolviert...


----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2015)

24+ ist voll angesagt.
Ich habe meinem Großen jetzt einen anderen Lenker montiert. Rahmenlänge und Sitzhöhe passt - aber der Lenker war mittlerweile zu niedrig. Jetzt kann er auch wieder besser springen.
(Der Sticker musste rauf, weil mein Commuter jetzt aus Koblenz kommt und meine Sohn bei der Abholung dabei war und das cool fand.)


----------



## FRANZZ (30. April 2015)




----------



## FRANZZ (30. April 2015)




----------



## paradox (30. April 2015)

Gewichte und was würde alles gemacht?


----------



## FRANZZ (30. April 2015)

Leichtwerk:
Müsing 20er
Sattel... SLR ohne Posterung selbst mit Leder bezogen, zwecks Höhe
Stütze:Tune
Vorbau: syntace superforce 45 mit synatce Alu Lenker.... Leider nicht auf dem Foto
Kurbel vom Focus Rookie 20 ....
Lackierung: lischcar
Pedale : Xepedo
Schnellspanner: Liteaxle
Reifen: siehe Foto

Cube
Lenker: syntace
Stütze: Kcnc
Pedale: wellog
Sattel: SLR Leder bezogen
Schnellspanner: Liteaxle
Reifen: siehe Foto


----------



## FRANZZ (30. April 2015)

Gewichte am Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy666 (1. Mai 2015)

Gestern bekommen, heute schon die ersten rund 20km mit gedreht ...

Kania Twenty Small

- Ringle Schnellspanner
- Cannondale Carbon Sattelstütze 
- Xpedo Pedale

Gewicht lt. Kofferwaage: 7,82 kg


----------



## Surtre (1. Mai 2015)

Die geplante Übergabe ist am Montag. Bis dahin kommt noch ein Bild des Gewichts ins Album.


----------



## MitschundCo (1. Mai 2015)

Surtre schrieb:


> Die geplante Übergabe ist am Montag. Bis dahin kommt noch ein Bild des Gewichts ins Album.


Welcher Bremshebel von Avid ist das?


----------



## Surtre (2. Mai 2015)

Das ist ein FR5.


----------



## monsterlurchi (3. Mai 2015)

Der Ersatz für das Kokua like to bike ist nun seit 6 Wochen im Einsatz. Ursprünglich wollte ich gegen ein Schaltwerk mit Inverslogik tauschen, aber sie kommt super mit der verbauten Schaltung zurecht. Sterne durften selbst geklebt werden auch mussten die Pedale vom Kokua mit, auch wenn farblich nicht ganz korrekt.

Getauscht wurden wieder die Bremsen auf avid Single dial 7. Lenker und Sattelstütze auf was blaues und Vorbau auf einen Syntace superforce 45mm


----------



## MitschundCo (3. Mai 2015)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Der Ersatz für das Kokua like to bike ist nun seit 6 Wochen im Einsatz. Ursprünglich wollte ich gegen ein Schaltwerk mit Inverslogik tauschen, aber sie kommt super mit der verbauten Schaltung zurecht. Sterne durften selbst geklebt werden auch mussten die Pedale vom Kokua mit, auch wenn farblich nicht ganz korrekt.
> 
> Getauscht wurden wieder die Bremsen auf avid Single dial 7. Lenker und Sattelstütze auf was blaues und Vorbau auf einen Syntace superforce 45mm


Seh ich da ein Strive Al im Hintergrund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterlurchi (3. Mai 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Seh ich da ein Strive Al im Hintergrund?


Ja.


----------



## Fisch123 (4. Mai 2015)

Surtre schrieb:


> Die geplante Übergabe ist am Montag. Bis dahin kommt noch ein Bild des Gewichts ins Album.


Ganz schön, aber die Pedale sehen ja riesig aus!


----------



## Surtre (4. Mai 2015)

Ja, in der Tat. Sie sind schon deutlich größer als z.B. die Xpedo Traverse. Die abgerundeten Außenecken haben mir aber so gut gefallen.


----------



## Zugpferd (9. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen,

nachdem ich vor etwa Jahresfrist mal einen Vergleich der Gewichte der 16-Zöller gemacht habe, wollte ich hier das Ergebnis zeigen - bin allerdings nicht in der Lage, irgendein Bild einzufügen (weder aus Flickr mit Link noch aus hiesiger Galerie mit Link noch aus...)

Hmpfff

Mach ich es eben als Attachment... Dabei ist es einfach mal was anderes... 

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Mai 2015)

Was hast du da für einen lenkeinschlagbegrenzer verbaut?

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## paradox (9. Mai 2015)

Standart Lenkungsdämpfer


----------



## linus1973 (9. Mai 2015)

Hier mal das Bike meines Großen. Standard Merida Dakar Team mit kleinen  Veränderungen... Demnächst möchte ich noch die Dartnoor Candy Pro Pedale ausprobieren, fährt sich aber schon gut!


----------



## Zugpferd (9. Mai 2015)

@delphi Standardteil für ein paar Euro - es hilft beim langsamen fahren ungemein... 

Grüße


----------



## MitschundCo (9. Mai 2015)

Zugpferd schrieb:


> @delphi Standardteil für ein paar Euro - es hilft beim langsamen fahren ungemein...
> 
> Grüße


Wie alt ist dein Kind?


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Mai 2015)

Meine Tochter ist 3 1/2, der Dämpfer würde bestimmt den einen oder anderen Abgang verhindern, bleibt nur die Frage welcher unter den dutzend verschiedenen, für ein Kind sinnvoll ist... werde mir das heute Abend mal genauer zu gemüte führen.  

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (11. Mai 2015)

Surtre schrieb:


> Die geplante Übergabe ist am Montag. Bis dahin kommt noch ein Bild des Gewichts ins Album.


 
Mein lieber Scholli - bleibt mir tatsächlich etwas der Mund offen stehn...


----------



## Totoxl (19. Mai 2015)

Sohnemann hat zum 5 Geburtstag auch einen neues Spaßgerät bekommen. 
Carver PHT 24" Disc


----------



## der_erce (19. Mai 2015)

Nice, aber mit 5 Jahren ein 24"?? Wie groß ist der Junior denn?


----------



## Totoxl (19. Mai 2015)

Leider ist er sehr groß für sein Alter (1,28), deswegen halt schon 24". Bei der U9 Untersuching beim Arzt hat man uns schon darauf hingewiesen
das er später wohl deutlich über 2m geht. Meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich schön.


----------



## der_erce (19. Mai 2015)

Ok...das ist mal groß! Bei uns ists eher das Gegenteil. Unserer ist mit 5 etwas über nen Meter und fährt ein 16" Cnoc. Aber meine Frau (160) und ich (173) waren auch immer die Kleinsten in KiGa und Schule. Von daher, nachvollziehbar und für mich okay.
Aber "nicht wirklich schön" würd ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Es ist wie es ist.


----------



## Totoxl (19. Mai 2015)

Klar, damit hast du schon irgendwie recht. Meine Frau ist 1,78m und ich 1,97, er hat es also nicht von den Nachbarn 
Da ich selber schon groß bin, weiß ich auch das es oft nicht angenehm ist. Ähnlich werden es Leute sehen die sehr klein sind.
Aber man kommt schon durchs Leben, tendenziell werden die Menschen sowieso größer. Er wird in Zukunft mit 2m + nicht alleine sein.


----------



## ONE78 (20. Mai 2015)

auf jeden fall wird er später mal dankbar sein das es 29er gibt!


----------



## Fisch123 (20. Mai 2015)

Evtl. sind wir dann bei Radgröße 32er angekommen. Pläne liegen bestimmt schon in der Schublade der Radindustrie.
Alles nähert sich wieder dem Hochrad


----------



## federwech (21. Mai 2015)

Das Carver hätte ich als Bub überragend gefunden! 
Funktioniert denn die Gabel einigermassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (21. Mai 2015)

Es ist natürlich keine RS Pike  aber ich finde sie schon ganz ok. Also keine Federgabel die man genau so gut durch eine Starre ersetzen könnte.


----------



## MitschundCo (21. Mai 2015)

12,5kg sind aber auch kein Erbserl. Sorry für die Bemerkung...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (21. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> und ich (173)
> Aber "nicht wirklich schön" würd ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Es ist wie es ist.



 - kommt immer drauf an, man kommt an wie man sich selbst sieht. Ist ein guter Wert, 173.

Kommt auch drauf an wo man so ist, in Süditalien guck ich über viele Köpfe rüber, in Griechenland sind viele ähnlich groß, In Taiwan bin ich schon ein Monster, sowohl in Größe als Breite, verglichen mit Taiwanesen auf den Fotos. Da kommt man sich teils stacksig und störend vor.
Japan is auch eher schmal und schmächtig. Südamerika ist gemischt, Einheimische+Europäer=Mischling ist eher schon groß, Einheimische+Andere=eher schon kleiner, dafür breiter. Amerika ist einfach nur breit und komisch, von NY abgesehen, in Holland und Schweden kannste vielen Frauen schon direkt in den Ausschnitt gucken.
Von daher, sei zufrieden, meistens jedenfalls. Ach ja, Schuhe in 42 und Bikes in 17" sehen auch immer am coolsten aus. Hat was für sich.


----------



## der_erce (21. Mai 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Von daher, sei zufrieden, meistens jedenfalls. Ach ja, Schuhe in 42 und Bikes in 17" sehen auch immer am coolsten aus. Hat was für sich.


Pssst. aber nur solang es 26" Räder hat


----------



## cadexxtc (27. Mai 2015)

Zum 9 Geburtstag gab es nun ein 24 Zoll. 
Gewicht 7.1kg

Rahmen und Gabel Titan von Falkenjagd Tachion 24
Bremsen: BFO1, Scheiben Ashima
Laufrad: Tune Prince/Princess Crest Felgen
Schaltung: Kurbel Federleicht 140mm/ 28Z, XTR 11-40
Fahrrad selbst aufgebaut seit Oktober/14


----------



## der_erce (27. Mai 2015)

Sieht schick aus, aber ich kann nichts erkennen. Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Komplettbike oder selbst  aufgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tuubaduur (27. Mai 2015)

Titan?


----------



## Y_G (27. Mai 2015)

ich liebe ja Titan, das ist ein super schönes Bike. Würde ich glatt selber fahren wollen 
Gewicht?


----------



## bankettfritz (27. Mai 2015)

So lange genug stiller Mitleser gewesen .  
Hoffe es gefällt dem einen oder anderen


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2015)

Das Kokua ist echt schick. Ich mag es wenn man mit überschaubarem budget und Hingabe aus einem guten Rad/Laufrad ein noch besseres und individuelles macht. Es muss nicht immer Carbon/Titan Edelkram sein.


----------



## Louis1979 (27. Mai 2015)

Hier ein normales Kubike 16 und die dazugehörige Crew 

 

P.S.:
Man beachte den Hintern unseres Jüngsten unten rechts und die Häschen auf ihren Strümpfen


----------



## federwech (29. Mai 2015)

@Louis1979 Vernünftiges Posing ist die halbe Miete! 
Sehr schön, sehr schön....
@[email protected] genau das finde ich auch! Man kann auch mit relativ schmalen Talern ein schickes Rädchen hinstellen 
Die Kids wissen meist ne schöne Klingel oder Hupe mehr zu schätzen als extraleichte Laufräder.


----------



## der_erce (29. Mai 2015)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> Hier ein normales Kubike 16 und die dazugehörige Crew
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390449 Anhang anzeigen 390450
> 
> ...



Ist das der Oneal in XS? Lustigerweise hab ich mir den auch schon für unseren Junior angesehen. Er wird ihn aber nächstes Jahr bekommen. Jetzt hat er ne Halbschale von Bell frisch geschenkt bekommen. Die muss erstmal reichen bis wir im gröberen Gelände uns sicherer fühlen.



bankettfritz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 390416 Anhang anzeigen 390415 So lange genug stiller Mitleser gewesen .
> Hoffe es gefällt dem einen oder anderen



Schön umgesetzt


----------



## Louis1979 (29. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ist das der Oneal in XS?


*O´Neal Backflip Crank DH 2015 - Kinder*
XXXS (48-50cm) mit Fidlock Magnetverschluss, den sie selber öffnen kann.


----------



## Gehhilfe (30. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute,
Schöne bikes hier. Mein Kleiner hat gerade das early rider belter bekommen. Hat sich auch gleich ne "schöne" Klingel dazu ausgesucht  
Super bike, nur eines funzt gar nicht und zwar die Pedale. Was gibt es denn für griffige Flats für ein 16Zoll bike?


----------



## ALMU (30. Mai 2015)

Schau dir doch mal welche von AEST an, die sind recht klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (30. Mai 2015)

Für knapp über 20€ bekommst du die YRPD-12CR mit Stahlachse oder für knapp über 30€ die YRPD-08T mit Titanachse in der Bucht. Diese sind bei meinen Kindern am 20 Zoller bzw. 24 Zoller verbaut und funktionieren top. Preis-Leistung-Gewicht sind für den Einsatz am Kinderrad Top.


----------



## Celalemino (1. Juni 2015)

unser Scott Nitrous jr 20" beim waschen nach dem Bikeparkbesuch in Oberhof


----------



## bankettfritz (1. Juni 2015)

Zum Kindertag gab es einen Bikeständer ganz wie Papa


----------



## svenundjenny (4. Juni 2015)

Über 16- und 20-Zoll sind wir nun schon eine ganze Weile beim 24er Centurion rBock angelangt. Nach und nach wurden kleine Änderungen gemacht, aber eben überschaubar. Bestellt sind noch neue Schwalbe-Reifen und dann kann es - wenn alles gut geht - in Kürze mit dem Verein losgehen ...


----------



## ONE78 (4. Juni 2015)




----------



## veraono (4. Juni 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


>


Sieht schnell aus !
Eine Frage aus Interesse: das ist doch eine Automatix am HR, oder? Warum hast du bei der Radgröße nicht eine leichtere Kettenschaltung mit mehr Bandbreite verwendet?


----------



## ONE78 (4. Juni 2015)

Jupp, isn ne automatix und der versuch ein möglichst wartungsarmes alltagsrad aufzubauen. Das wird das stvo konforme schulrad für meine große.  Hier in berlin brauche ich die bandbreite nicht. Ich hoffe mit dem direktgang kommt sie gut vom fleck, trotz schulranzen und auch mal die eine brückensteigung hoch. Der schaltpunkt ist momentan noch recht spät,  da muss ich wohl nochmal ran. Das gewicht ist mit 1260g aber wirklich sch****e schwer. Momentan bin ich bei 8,8kg


----------



## svenundjenny (6. Juni 2015)

Fertig:


----------



## turboal (17. Juni 2015)

Paul's Geschenk zum 6. Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (17. Juni 2015)

Schick!


----------



## turboal (17. Juni 2015)

Muss jetzt erst mal bis zum Winter reichen, dann geht es weiter....


----------



## paradox (17. Juni 2015)

Sehr schön, welches Sattel ist das? gestrippt?


----------



## turboal (17. Juni 2015)

Ist ein gestrippter Original-Sattel bezogen mit Alcantara. Hatte leider nur welches in Grau zur Hand.


----------



## Fisch123 (18. Juni 2015)

Ist Geschmacksache. Mir gefällt es nicht, dass rot beißt sich mit dem grün! und dann auch noch gold uuuaaahhh!
Was ich nicht verstehe, da steckt man ein X Betrag in das Rad, baut um, macht vieles neu und läßt den Klotz von Schaltwerk dran mit einem super langen Schaltzug.


----------



## turboal (18. Juni 2015)

Wie gesagt, Geschmackssache. Ich finde es recht schlüssig.
Im Winter folgt dann noch der Umbau auf kurzes Schaltwerk, neuer LRS.
Musste jetzt halt schnell gehen, da ich ein wenig unter Zeitdruck stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (18. Juni 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Ist Geschmacksache. Mir gefällt es nicht, dass rot beißt sich mit dem grün! und dann auch noch gold uuuaaahhh!



Ist wie immer Geschmackssache, und ueber wenig kann man so herrlich streiten wie darueber.
Wenn das gruen noch einen Tick heller waere, wuerde es besser passen, geht so aber auch.


----------



## paradox (18. Juni 2015)

Aslo ich finde den Stil- und den Farbmix ganz schick. Ein Kinderrad darf bunt sein. Nicht nur langweilig einfarbig (auch hier gibt es schicke), wie auch immer. Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich.


----------



## Fisch123 (18. Juni 2015)

paradox schrieb:


> Aslo ich finde den Stil- und den Farbmix ganz schick. Ein Kinderrad darf bunt sein. Nicht nur langweilig einfarbig (auch hier gibt es schicke), wie auch immer. Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich.


 genau und deswegen sehen auch Pukys aus wie sie sie aussehen.
Sorry
Was anderes ist es bei deinem Kokua, da passt der Farbmix


----------



## KIV (18. Juni 2015)

Ich finde das Rad von @turboal super. Erinnert mich an die absolute Freak-Referenz von dem Gruenbaer ihm seine Anna: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nachwuchsfoerderung-how-to-pimp-the-ti-of-your-daughter.177347/

Lass das so, das passt sehr gut.

Ich habe vielleicht auch ein passendes Schaltwerk, suche das gleich mal raus...




Ist nagelneu, noch Folie drauf. Bei Interesse PN...


----------



## Wilier (25. Juni 2015)

Unser großer hat nun sein neues Bike bekommen
Basis war ein CD streetboy 24 mit lefty rigid
Umgebaut wurde folgendes
Hinterrad mit 8 Fach Alfine
Kurbel vorn Sugino 1 Fach
Shimano Hydr. Scheibenbremsen
Schwalbe MTB Reifen
Flaschenhalter seitlich

Hier noch im Radladen bei meinem Bruder.


----------



## MitschundCo (6. Juli 2015)




----------



## Baustahlrider (9. Juli 2015)

Hier meinem Sohn sein Glanzstück.

Auch hier im Bikemarkt zu finden.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/594255-scott-kinder-mtb-spark-jr-20


----------



## Surtre (26. Juli 2015)

(Zur Vollständigkeit stelle ich das Bild hier auch rein...)
Vorerst wohl fertig: (Darf gern mit einem Stern im Album versehen werden )


----------



## giant_r (27. Juli 2015)

hallo surte,
natuerlich gefaellt das bike, aber im vergleich zu dem, was du mit dem kokua gemacht hast, finde ich das hier fast unspektakulaer.
bitte nicht falsch verstehen, denn ich weiss was es so schon an arbeit ist, nur eben das kokua hat mich echt umgehauen....
ich bin dann mal aufs 20" gespannt....
liebe gruesse
giant_r


----------



## paradox (27. Juli 2015)

giant_r schrieb:


> hallo surte,
> natuerlich gefaellt das bike, aber im vergleich zu dem, was du mit dem kokua gemacht hast, finde ich das hier fast unspektakulaer.
> bitte nicht falsch verstehen, denn ich weiss was es so schon an arbeit ist, nur eben das kokua hat mich echt umgehauen....
> ich bin dann mal aufs 20" gespannt....
> ...


 

Die Details sind spektakulär und auch ncht sofort sichtbar.
Das Tretlager ist ausgefräßt. Die Naben komplett selber gebaut und keine Stangenware, die Stütze Custom Made, ja da steckt schon Detailliebe und viel Arbeit drin. Die KRG ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war. Optisch sehr schlicht und unauffällig!
Ich bin von der Arbeit beeindruckt, aber das weiß er ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (27. Juli 2015)

@giant_r:
Das kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, mir geht es ähnlich. :beer: Dadurch, dass es keine Anleihen an "großen" Teilen hat (siehe Deemax), fällt es denjeniegen, die das originale Rad nicht kennen, z.B. auch nichts ins Auge.
Eigentlich sollte viel weniger daran gemacht werden, dafür hat die Basis aber nicht gepasst. 
Das 20"-Rad wird noch ein wenig dauern, das 16"-Fahrrad ist als nächstes dran und wird technisch und optisch hoffentlich wieder spannender.


----------



## giant_r (27. Juli 2015)

wie gesagt, ich will deine arbeit ja auch nicht schmaelern und @paradox, ich weiss, dass da aufwendigst gearbeitet wurde.
eben nur, es faellt nicht so ins auge, wie beim kokua.
stimmt, es gibt ja noch das 16", dann lass ich mich erst mal da ueberraschen.
ich habe am bo 12 (gebraucht bj2014 mit stahlrahmen) nur den lenker (vom 16" ku-bike, was ich schon habe) und vorbau (syntace 35mm) getauscht und die tektro-bremse (auch vom ku) angebracht, da die noch naeher zum lenker einzustellen ist (der kurze hat einfach kleine haende). im gegensatz zu deinem also wirklich unspektakulaer im eigentlichen sinne....


----------



## ElKacho (2. August 2015)

Orbea MX 20 Team.
Gab es zum 6. Geburtstag.


----------



## track94 (2. August 2015)

Die Orbea Rahmen gefallen mir immer wieder ...ist nur von der Regierung abgelehnt worden.
Schönes Bike, hast du was geändert?


----------



## ElKacho (2. August 2015)

Der Rahmen gefällt mir auch richtig gut. Das Einzige was ich geändert habe ist der Lenker. Den hab ich ein wenig gekürzt.
Das Orbea scheint auch von der Geo her besser für etwas zu kurz geratene Zwerge zu sein.
Auf Cube, Bulls oder ähnliche hat er viel zu gestreckt bzw. gebeugt gesessen.


----------



## Taurus1 (5. August 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> Die Orbea Rahmen gefallen mir immer wieder



Stimme ich dir 100%ig zu, die kantigen Rohre haben was


----------



## track94 (5. August 2015)

Dann auch mal unser Pepper 20"
Das Rad kam vom Christkind 2014 leider mach ich mir schon mal Gedanken um das 24" , da wir bei 63,5 cm Oberkante Sattel sind ( 5 3/4 Jahre )


----------



## LockeTirol (7. August 2015)

In Kürze werde ich Euch etwas ganz tolles vorstellen können. Bin mächtig stolz!





Stay tuned!


----------



## frogster (21. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (21. August 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> In Kürze werde ich Euch etwas ganz tolles vorstellen können. Bin mächtig stolz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vpace 24" Rahmen?


----------



## tschibber (26. August 2015)

Ein etwas verändertes cube kid 200 girl...


----------



## Diman (26. August 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> In Kürze werde ich Euch etwas ganz tolles vorstellen können. Bin mächtig stolz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Rahmen gefällt mir ganz gut. Was ist das denn für einer?


----------



## LockeTirol (26. August 2015)

@Diman @paradox 

abwarten. Gibt bald News dazu


----------



## Diman (27. August 2015)

Da sind wir ja gespannt.


----------



## bankettfritz (27. August 2015)

Sohnemann mit fast 14 Monaten auf seinem Kokua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milanp1000 (28. August 2015)

P Dr p i koooo


----------



## milanp1000 (28. August 2015)

Sorry das War meine kleine Tochter. .. 3 Jahre. .. gucken gerade eure schönen bikes an ☺


----------



## LockeTirol (29. August 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> @Diman @paradox
> 
> abwarten. Gibt bald News dazu



@Diman @paradox 

Hier gibts die Auflösung http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neues-24-bike-von-max-vpace-und-mir.766060/


----------



## herrundmeister (30. August 2015)

Ausbaustufe 1heute in Betrieb genommen. Schaltwerk aufs 18er Ritzel fixiert.


----------



## LockeTirol (2. September 2015)

Mehr dazu in diesem Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neues-24-bike-von-max-vpace-und-mir.766060/#post-13206374


----------



## tuubaduur (4. September 2015)

Hallo an die Gemeinde,

ich versuche gerade ein Scott 24" zu renovieren. Jetzt denke ich über das Hinterrad nach. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit aus dem Schraubkranz ein Lösung aus Freilauf und Kassette zu schaffen? Ohne das Rad neu einzuspeichen?

Danke für hilfreiche Antworten.

Gruss René


----------



## Schibbl (4. September 2015)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> ... Gibt es eine Möglichkeit aus dem Schraubkranz ein Lösung aus Freilauf und Kassette zu schaffen? Ohne das Rad neu einzuspeichen?
> ...


Hallo René,
die Antwort ist kurz und simpel. Leider geht das nicht. Ich habe den LRS für das Scale JR meines Sohnes mit Naben aus meiner Krabbelkiste, Remerx Felgen (Kauf in CZ) und Sapim Laser Speichen aufgebaut. Damit ist ein günstiger und dennoch hochwertiger LRS realisierbar.

Die günstigste Alternative wird aber dennoch eine neue Schraubkassette sein.
Alternativ hätte ich noch den originalen LRS des Scott bei mir herumliegen.


----------



## tuubaduur (5. September 2015)

Hallo Schibbl,

danke für deine Antwort, auch wenn sie mir nicht gefällt.

Das ist der originale LRS, ich wollte eventuell ne leichtere Lösung haben. Einspeichen kann ich nicht und bis ich da alles wieder zusammen habe, oje....

Dann bleibt das halt so.

Gruss René


----------



## [email protected] (5. September 2015)

Das neue Projekt startet. Custom Teile sind nicht notwendig. Bis auf Gabel, Steuersatz, Rahmen und Sattelstütze wird alles vom Vorherigen übernommen.


----------



## mauntnmad (6. September 2015)

ElKacho schrieb:


> Der Rahmen gefällt mir auch richtig gut. Das Einzige was ich geändert habe ist der Lenker. Den hab ich ein wenig gekürzt.
> Das Orbea scheint auch von der Geo her besser für etwas zu kurz geratene Zwerge zu sein.
> Auf Cube, Bulls oder ähnliche hat er viel zu gestreckt bzw. gebeugt gesessen.


Mein Junior fährt seit letztem Jahr das 24er und ist nach wie vor überzeugt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LosCubos (6. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Unsere klene fährt das Cube 240sl Action Team. Körpergröße 125cm, 6 Jahre alt. Iss super begeistert davon. Klar es ist mit 11,5 kg nicht besonderst leicht für eine 26 kg Dame aber sie ist sau schnell damit unterwegs und die suntour xc lo Air funktioniert überraschend gut. Besonderst positiv ist das entspannte Bremsen mit wenig Handkraft. Demnächst kommen noch ein paar leichte Parts und wir wollen mal eine Carbon starrgabel versuchen.


----------



## Roonster (6. September 2015)

Sehr stolzer Besitzer eines frisch erstandenen Early Rider Belter 16".



(Und der Papa grübelt schon über diverse Tuningmöglichkeiten nach...)


----------



## Pan Tau (7. September 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das neue Projekt startet. Custom Teile sind nicht notwendig. Bis auf Gabel, Steuersatz, Rahmen und Sattelstütze wird alles vom Vorherigen übernommen.



...bestimmt wirst Du das neue Projekt doch hier dokumentieren, oder?!


----------



## [email protected] (7. September 2015)

Ja, ich will eigentlich noch ein paar mehr Details beschreiben. Der Rahmen ist ein 26" in Größe XS und es ist sicher auch für andere spannend wie (ob) das passt.
Es wird ein sehr abfahrtslastiges Projekt.
Ich war gespannt ob irgendjemand errät in welche Richtung das Projekt geht.


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. September 2015)

Mittlerweile hab ich aber am HR noch CX Bremsen mit 5 mm längeren Bremsarmen nachgerüstet, denn so schleifen die 2,0 " Big Apples am Bremszug...


----------



## herrundmeister (12. September 2015)

Das Kania wird im Freundeskreis weiter gereicht



und mein Kleiner fährt ab jetzt dieses hier



mit ein paar Modifikationen auf 7,9kg abgemagert. Aktuell noch SSP, final werden von der X0 5 Gänge gefahren


----------



## monsterlurchi (13. September 2015)

Das Kania von meiner Tochter nach der ersten Saison. Schaltwerk habe ich überlegt zu tauschen. Das verbaute Shimano Altus funktioniert allerdings so gut, dass ich es gelassen habe.


----------



## shutupandride (17. September 2015)




----------



## shutupandride (17. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (17. September 2015)




----------



## shutupandride (17. September 2015)




----------



## Fisch123 (18. September 2015)

Schön, aber gibt es auch weitere Infos darüber?


----------



## shutupandride (18. September 2015)

1. Islabike Cnoc 16"
2. Islabike Beinn 20" small
3. Redline Flight Mini
4. Kaniabike Twentyfour large


----------



## Fisch123 (18. September 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> 1. Islabike Cnoc 16"
> 2. Islabike Beinn 20" small
> 3. Redline Flight Mini
> 4. Kaniabike Twentyfour large


Nett, alles original oder etwas umgebaut/ausgetauscht? Oder willst du uns Katalogbikes zeigen?
Brauchst du Infos, oder sollen die so bleiben?
Sabine


----------



## shutupandride (18. September 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> ... Oder willst du uns Katalogbikes zeigen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (18. September 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


>


immer wieder faszinierend was manche Leute eine umfangreiche Kommunikation an den Tag legen,
Schade, hätte gerne mehr Infos über das REDLINE gelabelte gehabt.


----------



## shutupandride (18. September 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> ...Schade, hätte gerne mehr Infos über das REDLINE gelabelte gehabt.


ja dann musst Du mir das halt so sagen, oder soll ich das riechen was Du willst?!
ist halt ein Redline Mini Race BMX 20", sehr leicht und macht meinem Sohn seit seinem 5ten Lebensjahr eine Riesengaudi.
Es wird nicht das letzte Race BMX für ihn bleiben ...
Die anderen Bikes (isla) hab ich bisher nie getuned, die haben einfach von der Ausstattung und Geo her gut gepasst und ich wollte nicht noch mehr Rumschrauberei neben meinen eigenen anfangen. Dem Kania hab ich gleich mal bessere Laufräder spendiert, heute Avid Ultimate V Brakes, DX Pedale, andere Schnellspanner. Irgendwann wird eine RST F1rst, Zweifach Kettenblätter, Sram Rocket Schaltgriffe, DA Schaltwerk und XT Umwerfer und auch mal Klickies folgen ...


----------



## Y_G (18. September 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> st halt ein Redline Mini Race BMX 20", sehr leicht ...


hast Du das mal gewogen? Wie leicht ist sehr leicht in Zahlen


----------



## KIV (18. September 2015)

Könnt Ihr das Gesabbel vielleicht mal lassen? Das ist doch ne Galerie hier!


----------



## shutupandride (18. September 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr das Gesabbel vielleicht mal lassen? Das ist doch ne Galerie hier!


Meine Rede! 
@Y_G : 6,4kg. trotz "falscher" Reifen (1 3/8 statt 1 1/8")


----------



## Fisch123 (18. September 2015)

Ujujui, nicht fragen, nur schauen.
Is doch keine peepshow hier!


----------



## Bener (19. September 2015)

Mein schöner Thread!!


----------



## shutupandride (19. September 2015)

na Hauptsache, "Dein" Thread ist nicht tot ...


----------



## deadpixel (21. September 2015)

Nach dem Übergang von Islabikes 20 Zoll auf Kania 24 small tat sich eine Lücke auf.
Für Touren war das Kania 24 small super und nach der Umrüstung auf 1x10 auch mehr als ausgerüstet.

Für das lockere Cruisen durch die City und die fahrtechnische Weiterentwicklung ("Ich will springen!") fehlte etwas im Keller.
Und weil man mit n+1 Fahrrädern ja nicht zu früh anfangen kann, machten wir uns auf die Suche. Singlespeed war gesetzt, wir wollten ja fahren und nicht schrauben.

BMX schien eine gute Lösung, allerdings waren sowohl Bremsen als auch Reifen für das Bergische Land nicht gemacht.
Das WTP Seed in 16 fiel also weg.
BMX Race wäre eine Alternative gewesen, insbesondere wegen der hinteren V-Brake. Allerdings wird die Bremse vorne eher noch schlechter und der Platz für Reifen wird auch nicht grösser. Einzig das Redline Pitboss wäre eine Alternative gewesen. Preis und Verfügbarkeit waren allerdings eine mittlere Katastrophe. BMX Race ist in Deutschland wirklich ein absoluter Nischensport.
Da verpennt der Bund Deutscher Radfahrer echt die Entwicklung. Sowohl für Gravity, als auch XC und vielleicht sogar den Bahnradsport stellt BMX Race eine gute Grundlage dar.

Die Frenchies von Commencal haben / hatten im Grunde drei Serien Kinderräder in verschiedenen Radgrößen.
Ramones - Hardtail ohne Federgabel mit V-Brakes - Für Einsteiger und einfach zum Fahren
Meta HT - Hardtail mit Federgabel und Scheibenbremse - Enduro und XC
Supreme - Fully mit Scheibenbremse - Enduro und BikePark

Eigentlich hätten wir also das Meta HT nehmen müssen. Allerdings stand im Keller ja schon das leichte Kania.
Das Ramones in 20 Zoll wurde also unsers.

Erfahrungen:
Geometrie und Cockpit sind super.
Der Montagezustand und die Auswahl einiger Teile durch Commencal ist für unseren Einsatz suboptimal.
Wichtigste Änderungen waren die Sunn Kurbel und ein neues Innenlager, der Wechsel auf Schwalbe Mow Joe und der Einsatz eines Kettenspanners.

Schöne Commencal Werbung hier:
http://vimeo.com/109695342 


Nächstes Rad wird wohl das NS Clash Jr in 24 Zoll.


----------



## giant_r (21. September 2015)

ja, commencal macht, genau wie orbea, ziemlich anstaendige kinderfahrraeder zu halbwegs fairen preisen. nur eins, sie kommen nicht aus frankreich, wie du schreibst, sondern commencal ist eine marke aus andorra. kleiner, aber feiner unterschied.
gruss aus barcelona
giant_r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (21. September 2015)

giant_r schrieb:


> ja, commencal macht, genau wie orbea, ziemlich anstaendige kinderfahrraeder zu halbwegs fairen preisen. nur eins, sie kommen nicht aus frankreich, wie du schreibst, sondern commencal ist eine marke aus andorra. kleiner, aber feiner unterschied.
> gruss aus barcelona
> giant_r


Und wo liegt Andorra? Nicht in Fankreich?


----------



## kc85 (21. September 2015)

Nö, zwischen Frankreich und Spanien. Zumindest auf meiner Landkarte. 

kc85


----------



## Ann (21. September 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Und wo liegt Andorra? Nicht in Fankreich?



und ist ein eigener kleiner Staat  die sprechen dort auch nicht französisch, sondern katalanisch, denn müßten sie nach deiner theorie zu spanien gehören....


----------



## giant_r (21. September 2015)

genau, ein prinzentum ohne prinz. aber mit viel auslaendischem geld... und richtig, sie sprechen catalan, so wie wir hier.


----------



## KIV (21. September 2015)

Tolle Allgemeinbildung habt Ihr da, Respekt! Aber btw, soll ich nochmal kurz erklären, was mit 'Galerie' gemeint ist..?!

Nix für ungut, ist ja auch durchaus interessant zu lesen.


----------



## nik (23. September 2015)

Das Rad meiner stolzen Tochter. Nachdem der Papa den Schock über die minderwertigen Teile des Serienbikes überwunden hatte, wurde ausgetauscht... Aktuell sind noch vier Teile Serie: der Rahmen, die urmelschwere Stahlgabel, der Sattel und die Bremshebel. Die Serien V-Brakes auf den Fotos mussten zwischenzeitlich auch weichen. Alle anderen Teile wurden getauscht.  Gewicht unter 8 Kilo.
Verbaut wurden leichte und schöne Teile. Bontrager xxx Carbon Stütze, kcnc Lenker und Vorbau, sram x9, 8-Fach xt Ritzel, sinz Kurbel, 34 er Blatt, custom cnc bashguard, federleicht Laufräder, stronglight o'light Steuersatz, Avid Single Digit Ultimate Bremsen, Token Lager, mow Jones...
Jetzt ist auch der Papa stolz !


----------



## Steinhund (24. September 2015)

nik schrieb:


> ...Nachdem der Papa den Schock über die minderwertigen Teile des Serienbikes überwunden hatte...



Das kenn ich. Bei mir sind zuerst die so genannte "Federgabel" und der Lenker geflogen. Der Zweck der "Federgabel" bestand offensichtlich darin, die Bodenhaftung durch extreme Erhöhung des Gewichts zu verbessern. Mit "federn" hingegen hat hat sie nicht viel am Hut. Nach dem Winter wird wohl auch nur der Rahmen übrig bleiben. Obwohl die originalen "Weißwandreifen" noch einiger Diskussion bedürfen, weil Mama sie chic findet. 

Fotos folgen, das Rad ist gerade bei Oma und Opa. Der Opa wird den Papa auch bei allen anstehenden Diskussionen unterstützen, ist nämlich genau so ein "Freak" wie Papa.


----------



## tequesta (25. September 2015)

Neue Farbe für das Bike meines Neffen. Islabike CNOC16 in RAL6038 neongrün. Kommt bei den Mädels besser an als das Original in Pink.


----------



## crossboss (28. September 2015)

Yannik (9 J.) on Trail-Tour, 2015, im Hoch-Harz, mit dem selbst getunten *Scott Spark 24*_ (90mm v.+h.)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (3. Oktober 2015)

preisgünstig geschossen. aufnahmen kurz nach dem kauf. inzwischen büschen aufgearbeitet. der kleene liebt sein erstes »maundnbeik«.


----------



## kc85 (4. Oktober 2015)

Das etwas "entrümpelte" 24er Haibike meiner großen Tochter:











Erleichtert um 3,6 kg gegenüber dem Ausgangszustand, macht es mittlerweile großen Spaß damit zu fahren.

Nun wird gegrübelt, ob über den Winter auch noch ein neuer LRS dafür her soll.

kc85


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Oktober 2015)

Nun musste es doch eine Ferdergabel sein. 1kg Gewichtszuschlag, aber Sohnemann ist happy. Hier übrigens die Version mit 2fach Kurbel, direkt von Kania.


----------



## LemonLipstick (5. Oktober 2015)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Nun musste es doch eine Ferdergabel sein. 1kg Gewichtszuschlag, aber Sohnemann ist happy. Hier übrigens die Version mit 2fach Kurbel, direkt von Kania.
> Anhang anzeigen 425654



schönes kania, was wiegt das teil wie am foto abgebildet?


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Oktober 2015)

So wie es dasteht 10,2kg. 
Gegenüber der Serie geändert: Rocket Ron 2,1", 2-fach Kurbel, RST First Air, relativ schwerer Sattel. Und natürlich ein paar Gramm für die Kettenführung- das Geklapper und ständige runterfallen der Kette war nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## LockeTirol (5. Oktober 2015)

@deadpixel 

Mein Sohn hatte auch mal so ein Commencal Ramones. Allerdings damals mit Federgabel und Schaltung.

Bis jetzt ist mein Sohn immer auf einem BMX rumgeheizt. Da jetzt der Wechsel auf 26 Zoll ansteht, habe ich ihm das 24" zum Spaßbike umgebaut. Gleicher Einsatzzweck wie bei Dir. Bin gespannt wie es ihm gefällt. Die Vorderradbremse habe ich mittlerweile aber wieder montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (6. Oktober 2015)

commencal  ramones 24" custom .....
aktuelle abweichungen zum foto, kürzerer vorbau -5°, gabelschaft gekürzt.
als alternative zur federgabel haben wir noch eine starrgabel, damit verringert sich das gewicht um 1kg.
momentan macht die federgabel allerdings mehr spaß ....


----------



## maddn11 (6. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Rad! Federleicht Kurbel, sind es die Laufräder auch?


----------



## LemonLipstick (6. Oktober 2015)

danke das es gefällt. kurbel und laufradsatz sind von federleicht.


----------



## maddn11 (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich wollte auch Laufräder von Federleicht bestellen, habe aber habe über die Schürmann-Felgen nicht nur gutes gehört. Bist du mit der Verarbeitung zufrieden?


----------



## LemonLipstick (6. Oktober 2015)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch Laufräder von Federleicht bestellen, habe aber habe über die Schürmann-Felgen nicht nur gutes gehört. Bist du mit der Verarbeitung zufrieden?



ja bin ich.

der laufradsatz ist perfekt aufgebaut, zentriert, verpackt und mit einer tollen beschreibung bei mir angekommen.
zur felge selber, die bremsflanken sind auf der oberfläche sehr rauh. was ich aber nicht als nachteil empfinde, die rauhheit wirkt sich sehr positiv auf die bremswirkung aus. die verschweißung des felgenprofils ist sehr präzise ausgeführt, ohne versatz.

tubeless ist auf grund des felgenprofils leider nicht möglich. da ließe sich noch das ein oder andere gramm einsparen.
der fahrer ist ein leichtgewicht für sein alter und wir fahren die rocket ron`s mit unter 1nem bar.


----------



## nik (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an. Die Federleicht Laufräder sind top! Sollten sie bei dem Preis auch sein. Das Rad rollt damit wie Hölle!
Die Bremswirkung scheint mit vernünftigen Bremsen (Avid Single Digit Ultimate) und koolstop Belägen ebenfalls sehr gut zu sein...


----------



## popeye (17. Oktober 2015)

das serotta meiner kleinen:


----------



## track94 (17. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Bike und schöne Gabel Vorbau Kombi.
Ich denke mal das es die Gabel sicherlich nicht im Laden gibt


----------



## KIV (18. Oktober 2015)

Echt schön und von der Geo her absolut modern und kindgerecht. Meiner Erinnerung nach ist die Gabel ein Einzelstück von @Edelziege (Gebla)..?!


----------



## popeye (18. Oktober 2015)

Die Gabel wurde bei GEBLA passend zum Rad gefertigt. 

vg, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (22. Oktober 2015)

Nach gut 1,5Jahren auf dem heiß geliebten Supurb BO16  mit der 2-Gang-Automatix (selbstverständlich ohne Rücktritt), auf die er sehr stolz war und trotz des höheren Gewichts sehr bei den Bergen geholfen hat, musste etwas neues, größeres und schnelleres her, leichter sollte es auch noch werden. Die Räder sind ja nicht nur hinten auf dem Auto:



Auswahl gibt es ja mittlerweile, aber von der Stange ist es dann doch noch nix, daher musste das schöne Cycletech Moskito (einzige Vorgabe vom Fahrer: es muß gelb sein) mit Laufrädern von Federleicht, SRAM X9/X0 Schaltung (mit gekürzter Feder, geht dann leichter und leiser) und einer auf 117mm selbst gekürzten LX-Kurbel getunt werden. Ein alter gekürzter Lenker und ein kurzer Vorbau muss bei der Körpergröße von 116cm auch noch sein, der Rahmen ist recht groß und lang. Das Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 7,5kg (ein teures Kilo gegenüber Serie), aber weniger wie das 16 Zoll Supurb mit der Zweigangnabe...










Die Übersetzung ist mit vorne 34 Zähnen und hinten 11-34 für steile Berge noch nicht optimal. Ich werde noch auf ein kleines 28 Kettenblatt mit 74er Lochkreis umrüsten und die Kurbel für die Kettenblattaufnahme umarbeiten (Gewindestege abfräsen und Gewinde tiefer schneiden. Dann passt die Kettenlinie und der Q-Faktor.  Evtl lasse ich die Kurbel dann noch grün eloxieren, spätestens dann muss aber Schluss sein!

Leider ist das Rad hübsch geworden, dadurch auffällig und diebstahlanfällig , teuer und nicht schlechtwettertauglich. Teile hatte ich plötzlich auch eine Menge vom Moskito übrig. Also ein gebrauchtes Cube 200 beschaffen, alles außer dem Rahmen wegbauen (die schrecklich schwere Stahlgabel muss noch bleiben), Cycletech-Teile, Kania-Kurbel, Avid-Bremsen SD7, Schutzbleche, Batterielicht (vorne auch von Kania, schön leicht) angebaut und fertig ist der kleine wendige City-Flitzer mit leichter Geländetauglichkeit und 9,7kg (die schweren Follow-me Adapter sind auch schon dabei). Ein Gepäckträger kommt später auch noch dran:













Der Bub ist sehr stolz und fährt sehr viel und gerne mit beiden Bikes. Das gelbe Moskito  ist natürlich der Favorit, aber die Rahmenhöhe im Gelände ist noch grenzwertig. Ich würde das Bike erst ab 120cm Körpergröße empfehlen, das Cube geht mit 10cm weniger auch schon. Die Lenker sind bei beiden im Originalzustand zu hoch und zu weit vorne. Über Gewicht und Qualität der Anbauteile möchte ich mich bei beiden Herstellern nicht auslassen, beim Cube


----------



## LemonLipstick (23. Oktober 2015)

selbst gebruzzeltes 20" kinderrad abgestimmt auf den bald 4jährigen lemonlipstick junior 2.0
gewicht wie abgebildet 6,5kg.


----------



## Unterlandler (23. Oktober 2015)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Nach gut 1,5Jahren auf dem heiß geliebten Supurb BO16 ....gen geholfen hat, musste etwas neues, größeres und schnelleres her ...



@maddn11
Hallo maddn11
Verkauft ihr euer Supurb BO16? Unser kleiner Racker wäre bereit für so etwas ...
LG Jakob
[email protected]


----------



## Biebertaler (31. Oktober 2015)

Das 26" Bike von meinem "Großen", Specialized S-Works mit dem S-Rahmen (etwas gepimpt), aktuelles Gewicht fahrfertig ca. 10,1 KG.


----------



## crossboss (8. November 2015)

Scott Spark meines Jungen 24 10,3 kg


----------



## LemonLipstick (9. November 2015)

ein paar bilder von kinder mountainbikes unserer nachwuchskids. die räder sind von mir selbst gebaut, aufgebaut oder umgebaut und werden von mir technisch betreut.

woom 24" supra abgestimmt auf mtb einsatz ( breiterer lenker, bergtaugliche übersetzung, mtb reifen ).
gewicht 9kg.





commencal custom von lemonlipstick junior mit starrgabel in raceabstimmung, gewicht 7,5kg.





selberbruzzler und commencal custom von lemonlipstick junor`s.





federleicht 24", gewicht 6,5kg.


----------



## Y_G (9. November 2015)

@LemonLipstick schöne Zusammenstellung habt Ihr da rumstehen...


----------



## Unterlandler (9. November 2015)

@maddn11 
Hallo maddn11,
ich hab auf deine PM geantwortet, hat anscheinend nicht geklappt, kannst du mal sehen ob was im Spamfilter steckengeblieben ist?
LG Jakob



Unterlandler schrieb:


> @maddn11
> Hallo maddn11
> Verkauft ihr euer Supurb BO16? Unser kleiner Racker wäre bereit für so etwas ...
> LG Jakob
> [email protected]


----------



## endorphini (10. November 2015)

Das RaceMaxx à la carte unserer Großen seit sie 7J alt ist.
8,5kg
130mm Kurbeln
Federleicht Radsatz
Einiges von KCNC





Und in Action: mit 8J




So langsam mit 9J müsste ein höherer Lenker und 140er Kurbeln dran.
Und wenigstens vorne was Gefedertes...
Also was Leichtes in 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (10. November 2015)

3fach mit diesem riesenblatt? ist nicht gerade knieschonend...


----------



## Y_G (10. November 2015)

ich glaube nicht das sie das große Blatt oft tritt... könnte man wahrscheinlich weglassen und als 2fach fahren. Aber er braucht ja eh was Neues...


----------



## endorphini (11. November 2015)

ja ja das 48er kommt ungefähr einmal im Jahr zum Einsatz, bergab mit Rückenwind...oder wenn Papa schiebt...
...bzw täglich, verbal wenn die kiddies mit der Zahl der Gänge protzen.
Und Letzteres hat denke ich zum stark artikulierten Abbauverbot geführt.
Leider, denn ohne wäre das Überfahren von Stufen und querliegendem Kohlenstoffbasiertem gleich weniger riskant.


----------



## LockeTirol (22. November 2015)

Hoffe es ist ok das ich das Bike hier zeige ohne das die Administration meckert. Das neue 26er meines Sohnes. 8,98kg komplett.


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (25. November 2015)

Wenn ich nicht schon ein Kukoa Jumper für meinen kleinen hätte, könnte man schwach werden. Kennt jemand die Firma Scool oder hat schon Erfahrung damit?  Die Kids Fatbikes auf deren Homepage  sind auch sehr schön.  



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Biebertaler (26. November 2015)

Das neue Radl für den Großen, Cannondale Taurine Carbon mit aktuell 9,65 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (26. November 2015)

Bild?


----------



## erwinosius (12. Dezember 2015)

Hallo alle,
Bin nun endlich auch mit dem Aufbau für meinen Kleinen fertig. Er wird das Rad zum 4ten Gebburtstag bekommen.Es ist ein günstiges Rad aus der Kleinanzeigen Bucht, das ich lackiert und den für mich relevanten Teile gepimpt habe.. Hoffe es gefällt. 







gruß
erwin


----------



## x world one (13. Dezember 2015)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Also ein gebrauchtes Cube 200 beschaffen, alles außer dem Rahmen wegbauen (die schrecklich schwere Stahlgabel muss noch bleiben), Cycletech-Teile, Kania-Kurbel, Avid-Bremsen SD7, Schutzbleche, Batterielicht (vorne auch von Kania, schön leicht) angebaut und fertig ist der kleine wendige City-Flitzer mit leichter Geländetauglichkeit und 9,7kg (die schweren Follow-me Adapter sind auch schon dabei).


Welche Schutzbleche hast du verbaut und hast du für die Kania Kurbel das originale Innenlager gelassen?


----------



## maddn11 (13. Dezember 2015)

SKS (Bluemels) Schutzbleche. Das originale Innenlager (offenes Lager) passt, aber da es nicht mehr gut lief, habe ich ein 68 BSA Patronenlager (ich glaub 107 oder 110mm) eingebaut...


----------



## x world one (19. Dezember 2015)

maddn11 schrieb:


> SKS (Bluemels) Schutzbleche. Das originale Innenlager (offenes Lager) passt, aber da es nicht mehr gut lief, habe ich ein 68 BSA Patronenlager (ich glaub 107 oder 110mm) eingebaut...


Habe mir die Schutzbleche auch geholt. Leider kamen die unvollständig an. Es fehlten jegliche Kleinteile, außer die Sicherungsschrauben für die Streben. Nichtmal der Halter für das hintere Schutzblech für den Rahmen war dabei. Hast du noch in Erinnerung, ob die notwendigen Schrauben für die Befestigung am Rahmen bei dir dabei waren?
Schleift bei deinem Rad an der hinteren Bremse der Bowdenzug auch am Schutzblech bzw. liegt mit der Schutzhülle auf?


----------



## Hrabnar (19. Dezember 2015)

x world one schrieb:


> Habe mir die Schutzbleche auch geholt. Leider kamen die unvollständig an. Es fehlten jegliche Kleinteile, außer die Sicherungsschrauben für die Streben. Nichtmal der Halter für das hintere Schutzblech für den Rahmen war dabei. Hast du noch in Erinnerung, ob die notwendigen Schrauben für die Befestigung am Rahmen bei dir dabei waren?
> Schleift bei deinem Rad an der hinteren Bremse der Bowdenzug auch am Schutzblech bzw. liegt mit der Schutzhülle auf?


Befestigungskram ist normal alles dabei (oft mehr als nötig), bei Kinderrädern kann die Bremse durchaus auf dem Schutzblech schleifen...ist ab 24" minimal besser...


----------



## maddn11 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ja, die Teile sind normal alle dabei. Der Bremszug schleift bei Avid Single Digit 7 Bremsen ein wenig. Ich habe Schutzbleche die manchen Rädern auch schon ausgeschnitten, damit die Bremse frei läuft. Viel Dreck kommt nicht durch, besser als zu wenig Platz zwischen Reifen und Schutzblech.
Hebelarmlängen gibt es z.B. hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-749877.html


----------



## nadine09 (23. Dezember 2015)

Hier der nach langer geduldiger Aufbauzeit fertig gewordener 20" Poison Ethanol Rahmen, den ich vor knapp einem Jahr in der Bucht erworben habe.  

Eine Teileliste gibt es noch nicht,  die Laufräder sind eigentlich für ein Klapprad (Dahoon)  und die Vorderradachse musste ich von 74mm auf 100mm aufspacern.  Gott sei dank gibt's Adapter.  Kurbel und Gabel sind von Kania bikes und der Rest ist aus der Restekiste.... Decals kommen noch.  Falls jemand was schickes passendes übrig hat,  würde ich mich sehr freuen. Grüße und schöne Weihnachten


----------



## AlexMC (27. Dezember 2015)

Das 24er paßt zwar noch ganz gut, aber das Angebot war zu gut, um es stehen zu lassen. 
Also hier ein Giant Trance 2 LTD als Vorführer, in S. Dazu noch Exustar E-PB525-Flats und Reverb.
26 Zoll Räder wären mir lieber gewesen, aber man kann nicht alles haben.







Muß er aber erst noch etwas wachsen :


----------



## Locco1 (30. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen 
habe hier einiges an tollen Kinder- und Jugendbikes gesehen. 
Hier mal ein Projekt welches voraussichtlich kommendes Jahr (je nach Wachstum) für meinen Junior fertig wird.
Aktuell fehlt noch der Sattel und die Pedale. Die fahren noch auf dem 24" welches aktuell noch genutzt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (30. Dezember 2015)

@Locco1 Mit den Pedalen (6.3 - 440g?) müsstest du bei ca. 7,6kg liegen.

Dabei hab ich für den Rahmen optimistische 1300g, für die Kurbel samt Kettenblatt 600g und den LRS mit 1400g gerechnet.

Wie weit bin ich daneben?? 
Ist die Kurbel selbst gefräst?? Schaut ein wenig nach schweizer Käse aus, aber ich mag sowas... Hoffentlich hält die.

edit: bei genauerer Betrachtung sehe ich grün eloxierte Naben. Das sieht nach Tune aus, damit wäre der LRS wohl etwas leichter. 

Der blaue Tune-Spanner passt irgendwie nicht ganz zum Rest des Rades, die goldenen Nippel beim Ventil hingegen find ich hübsch.  Sind die hellgrünen Nippel von Dartmoor?


----------



## palsfjall (30. Dezember 2015)

@Locco1, kann ich bitte eine Nahaufnahme von den Kurbeln (am besten rechte Seite) haben?


----------



## Locco1 (30. Dezember 2015)

@Roelof 
Ja fast richtig, Ich mach mal noch ein Foto von der anderen Seite.
Tune Naben, Sattel ist normalerweise ein Tune Speedneedle, Pedal ist ein A-Cros A-Flat, Der Grüne Spanner vorne ist noch im 24“. 
Das ganze wenn es fertig ist soll unter 7 Kg sein. Ich habe noch Schläuche in dem Laufrädern. Sollte ich die Grenze 7Kg nicht knacken,
fliegen die Schläuche auch noch raus.


----------



## Roelof (30. Dezember 2015)

@Locco1  Hast du ev. eine Teileliste mit Einzelgewichten zu dem Hobel??


----------



## Locco1 (30. Dezember 2015)

@Roelof 

Einzelgewichte habe ich nicht. Müsste dafür noch mal zerlegen. 

Vorbau, Felgen, Gabel, Spacer Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze Syntace P6
Rahmen 13" Cube
Bremse Marta SL Carbon
Naben und Spanner Tune
Sattelklemme Eigenbau (Rausgefeilt)
Schaltung Sram XX mit Shifter und X0 Kassette 9fach
Kurbel kommt vom BMX (Wurde ausgefräst (nicht von mir))
Getränkehalter SASO Carbon
Aufkleber musste sein da meine Kinder das gleiche haben wollen wie ich.


----------



## paradox (30. Dezember 2015)

Noch ein NarrowWide KB und dan perfekt! Ob grün oder blau als Spanner, Wurst.


----------



## dickerbert (30. Dezember 2015)

Locco1 schrieb:


> @Roelof
> Rahmen 13" Cube
> (...)
> Aufkleber musste sein da meine Kinder das gleiche haben wollen wie ich.



Lug und Trug! Warte ab, bis sie das hier lesen. 
Aber geiles Bike!


----------



## Locco1 (30. Dezember 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Lug und Trug! Warte ab, bis sie das hier lesen.
> Aber geiles Bike!



Das Problem bei Cannondale findet man keine kleinen Rahmen. Zumindest nicht so wie ich es gebraucht hab.


----------



## Diman (30. Dezember 2015)

Armes C'dale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Locco1 (30. Dezember 2015)

Diman schrieb:


> Armes C'dale.


???


----------



## [email protected] (31. Dezember 2015)

Das sind D.A.R.T. Kurbeln - Classic MTB Fraktion. Cool.
Die wurden nicht nachträglich ausgefräst. Die waren regulär so. Deshalb find ich es gut.


----------



## Locco1 (31. Dezember 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das sind D.A.R.T. Kurbeln - Classic MTB Fraktion. Cool.
> Die wurden nicht nachträglich ausgefräst. Die waren regulär so. Deshalb find ich es gut.


ich sag ja die Kurbel ist mir zugeflogen


----------



## nadine09 (1. Januar 2016)

Sehr schick das Cannondale. Was mich interessieren würde.  Mich irritiert der lange flache Vorbau.  Ist das von der Sitzposition ok?  Sieht irgendwie sehr gestreckt aus.


----------



## Locco1 (1. Januar 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Sehr schick das Cannondale. Was mich interessieren würde.  Mich irritiert der lange flache Vorbau.  Ist das von der Sitzposition ok?  Sieht irgendwie sehr gestreckt aus.


Das Rad ist noch nicht in Gebrauch da mein Junior mit seinem 24" unterwegs ist. Ich denke, im Sommer ist es dann soweit, und je nach dem gibt es einen kürzeren. Bei den ersten Testfahrten sah es aber schon ganz ordentlich aus.


----------



## Probstein (1. Januar 2016)

Einige Modifikationen haben das Kania twenty Large auf 7,7 kg inkl. Matchpaddle, Licht und Klingel gebracht.

Ohne diese Teile liegen wir bei 7,55 Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (1. Januar 2016)

Diese dünnen Speichenreflektoren, dann gut.


----------



## Locco1 (3. Januar 2016)

paradox schrieb:


> Noch ein NarrowWide KB und dan perfekt! Ob grün oder blau als Spanner, Wurst.


Würde ich auch gerne, aber Narrow Wide, Lochkreis 110, 5-Arm und wenn es geht 32T o. 34T bis jetzt nicht zu finden.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee?
Danke schon mal


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2016)

Garbanuk fertig doch alles an, einfach mal an mailen. 
Und einen kürzeren Vorbau, zb Kalloy Uno


----------



## Locco1 (3. Januar 2016)

paradox schrieb:


> Garbanuk fertig doch alles an, einfach mal an mailen.
> Und einen kürzeren Vorbau, zb Kalloy Uno


Danke, Vorbau ist momentan nicht notwendig und einen 40ger hab ich noch.


----------



## Matzell (4. Januar 2016)

Scott Nitrous jr  

PARTS LISTE

Rahmen: Scott Nitrousjr 20"
Farbe: Ral 5012 "Lichtblau"
Dekor: Custom Decal "Magenta"
Vorbau: XLC Proride "mit Blauer abschlusskappe
Lenker XLC Proride "Gekürzt"
Bremse: Shimano XT
Scheiben: Shimano XT
Griffe: Reverse "Gekürzt"
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Schaltgriff: Sram X0 drehgriff 
Ritzelpaket: Shimano 9 fach mit blauer abschlussmutter
Schaltung: Shimano Zee 10 fach
Gabel: Suntour Axon werx 20" (Carbon/Magnesium/Titan)
Dämpfer: Fox Float-A E-S CTD SV 5,500 
Sattelstütze: XLC Proride
Klemme: Sixpack
Sattel: "UNKNOW"
Laufräder: 20" Alexrims Ultralight 32 Loch
Naben: Shimano XT "mit 15mm Steckachse vorne"
Kurbel: Suntour XCT jr


----------



## Roelof (4. Januar 2016)

Interessant. Was wiegt die Kiste?
Achtung beim fahren. Mit der Sattelstützenlänge stößt vl. Der Dämpfer an...


----------



## Matzell (4. Januar 2016)

Laut Waage um die 9 Kilo ! Ja die Befürchtung hatte ich auch erst, allerdings hat er das Gewicht noch nicht um den Dämpfer da gegen knallen zu lassen.  kann aber schon fast den Sattel wieder etwas höher machen.


----------



## paradox (4. Januar 2016)

Bis auf die Canti Sockel echt kuhles Teil.


----------



## MrHyde (4. Januar 2016)

Respect für das Bike, @Matzell. Super Optik und 9kg ist beim 20" Fully rekordverdächtig. Habe ich das richtig gegoogelt, dass die Gabel 800$ kostet? Scheint ganz neu zu sein.


----------



## Matzell (5. Januar 2016)

ja der UVP beträgt 700€, ich habe sie aber zum Glück von einem Guten Händler kollegen "freund" zum EK bekommen und somit war es für mich beschlossene sache das es die Gabel wird. Alternativ wäre es die Spinner grid geworden aus Polen für um die 140€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matzell (5. Januar 2016)

Hie rnoch mal ein Paar fotos zum Durchstöbern http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76633


----------



## canyon2011 (6. Januar 2016)




----------



## gutschik (12. Januar 2016)

War mal ein Cube Kid 200, vom Christkind gepimpt. 7,9kg

Rahmen	CUBE	Kid 200	Teamline 2015 - gepulvert bei MAXX, Decals von hasdesigns.pt		
Gabel		KUbikes	Alu   
Griffe		ESI	Soft Grip Racer´s Edge 
Sattelstütze	KUbikes
Sattel	 Selle SMP	Junior Hell rot  
Naben	NOVATEC	Superlight Road  
Felgen	 CUBE	 Alu	32 Loch
Speichen radial 16 Stück 2mm
Reifen Schwalbe	 Mow Joe	20x1.85 falt
Bremshebel		Avid	 Bremshebel FR-5  
Bremse	Avid	 Single Digit 7  
Schaltwerk	SRAM	GX	Short Cage 10-speed
Schalthebel	Shimano SRAM	GX	10-speed
Kurbelarme	   Redline	Microline Crank Set	 130mm, 5 110mm
Kettenblätter	Shimano	FC-RS500	34 Zähne
Innenlager		Redline	Hollowtech  
Kassette	SRAM	PG-1070	10-speed 11-36


----------



## track94 (12. Januar 2016)

Das Cube gefällt mir sehr gut ...ist das eine kubike Gabel ?


----------



## gutschik (12. Januar 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Das Cube gefällt mir sehr gut ...ist das eine kubike Gabel ?


@track94 ja, die ist von Kubikes, zwar eher geschmacksache aber leicht und bezahlbar. Hab die Parts gerade ergänzt, oder auch hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1949637


----------



## Roelof (12. Januar 2016)

@gutschik Hast du zufällig die Teile einzeln auch auf der Waage gehabt?


----------



## ONE78 (12. Januar 2016)

sehr schönes rad! da hat das christkind ganze arbeit geleistet 

der vorbau sieht nen tick zu lang aus?


----------



## gutschik (12. Januar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> @gutschik Hast du zufällig die Teile einzeln auch auf der Waage gehabt?


@Roelof ja, größtenteils - allerdings nicht von jedem Teil ein Foto gemacht, siehe hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1949637

@ONE78 Danke ich gib's weiter  Vielleicht 1cm zu lang, aber er kommt ganz gut klar!


----------



## track94 (12. Januar 2016)

Ich möchte jetzt mur nicht wissen was das alles zusammen gekostet hat.....mit einem neuen günstigen Rad plus Versandkosten für alles ist man doch locker über 800€ ...da müsste ich draußen im Garten nächtigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gutschik (12. Januar 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt mur nicht wissen was das alles zusammen gekostet hat.....mit einem neuen günstigen Rad plus Versandkosten für alles ist man doch locker über 800€ ...da müsste ich draußen im Garten nächtigen


@track94 was sie nicht weiß, macht sie nicht heiß. Darf noch immer (meistens) im Schlafzimmer nächtigen. ca. 1400 tutto kompletto. völliger Irrsinn


----------



## track94 (12. Januar 2016)

gutschik schrieb:


> @track94 was sie nicht weiß, macht sie nicht heiß. Darf noch immer (meistens) im Schlafzimmer nächtigen. ca. 1400 tutto kompletto. völliger Irrsinn



Was man dafür alles hätte kaufen können


----------



## Roelof (12. Januar 2016)

@gutschik Du schreibst als Hinterradnabe eine Novatec Superlight Road in 130mm an - Bist du dir da sicher?? haben die Würfel neuerdings kein MTB-Maß mehr??
LG


----------



## trolliver (12. Januar 2016)

Hatte ich ja auch gemacht seinerzeit mit 2mm Aluscheiben links und rechts. Das läuft problemloser als diverse AEST-Teile...


----------



## gutschik (12. Januar 2016)

die novatec mtb in 135mm war teurer und schwerer. Wir haben den Hinterbau einigermaßen fachmännisch zurechtgebogen, das passt!


----------



## Fisch123 (12. Januar 2016)

gutschik schrieb:


> einigermaßen fachmännisch zurechtgebogen, das passt!


Ups!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (12. Januar 2016)

Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht.


----------



## Hrabnar (12. Januar 2016)

5mm machen da auch nicht wahnsinnig was aus...obwohl's Alu ist...


----------



## dickerbert (12. Januar 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Was man dafür alles hätte kaufen können


Einen Thermomix zum Beispiel!


----------



## track94 (12. Januar 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Einen Thermomix zum Beispiel!



Ne Ne Ne nich son neumodischen Kram  ich Träum ja noch von einen Bullitt Rahmenset


----------



## cosmos (12. Januar 2016)

Hier mal das von meiner Großen (10 Jahre). Ich weiß, das Bild hätte besser sein können und der Hintergrund schöner, aber das ist halt das Bild, welches wir nach gemeinsamen fertigbasteln vom Rad geschossen haben. Mittlerweile sind schon 60km und 1200Hm mit Papa gefahren und es sieht dank des Schlammwetters nicht mehr ganz so schön aus  Das Rad geht aber echt gut und macht ihr richtig Spaß. Zumindest fragt sie mich bis jetzt noch, wann wir die nächste Tour machen wollen.  Aufgebaut wurde es mit einigen Neuteilen, Teilen aus dem Bikemarkt und dem, was ich noch so rumfliegen hatte.





Teileliste:
Rahmen: Cube Analog 26" Rh 14"
Gabel: Mosso M3
Steuersatz KCNC
Vorbau: KCNC
Lenker: No Name aus der Restekiste
Griffe: Lizard Skins
Sattelstütze: Easton Irgendwas aus der Restekiste (wenn ich die Wippe meiner alten Tune-Stütze finde, kommt die ans Rad)
Sattelschnellspanner: KCNC
Sattel: Fire Eye Mr Fire
Laufräder: BOR-Naben und Acros-Felgen (im Bikemarkt gekauft, daher keine genaue Bezeichnung)
Schnellspanner: Fun Works Thru Bolt
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 26x2,1 Tubeless aufgebaut
Schalthebel: Shimano XT 11-fach
Schaltwerk Shimano XT 11-fach mit Shadow Plus
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-42
Kette: Shimano XT 11-fach
Kurbel: Shimano Acera auf 140mm gekürzt
Innenlager: Irgendein billiges Patronenlager von Shimano aus der Restekiste
Kettenblatt: Race Face Narrow Wide 30Z
Kettenblattschrauben: KCNC
Bremsen: Shimano SLX
Bremsscheiben: Alligator Crown 160mm
Pedale: Lerway BMX YMPD 12T

Gewicht 9,3kg

Lieben Gruß aus dem Untertaunus


----------



## Fisch123 (12. Januar 2016)

Wasn fürn Bild??


----------



## Fisch123 (12. Januar 2016)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> 5mm machen da auch nicht wahnsinnig was aus...obwohl's Alu ist...


Genau das hatte ich mal an anderer Stelle vorgeschlagen und wäre fast gesteinigt worden!


----------



## Hrabnar (12. Januar 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Genau das hatte ich mal an anderer Stelle vorgeschlagen und wäre fast gesteinigt worden!


Ah...Schnickschnack...steinigen...püh ;-)


----------



## cosmos (12. Januar 2016)

Sorry, auf falschen Button gedrückt und schon war der Beitrag ohne Bild erstellt. Mittlerweile ist es ja da ;-)


----------



## nadine09 (12. Januar 2016)

Sehr schöne Farbkombi!  Gefällt mir sehr, dass cube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (12. Januar 2016)

Wirklich nett der 20''-Würfel. Aber 1.400 Flocken? Ich muss und will mit einem Bruchteil des Budgets für unser Projekt auskommen.

Das 26er sieht auch gut aus, genau sowas plane ich derzeit für meine Große. Genau den gleichen Rahmen hatte ich dafür auch schon ins Auge gefasst.

kc85


----------



## nik (12. Januar 2016)

@gutschik , um wieviel baut die kubike Gabel höher als die Original Stahlgabel?
Ich befürchte die Einbaulänge der Gabel ist zu lang und ändert die Geometrie entsprechend stark...


----------



## trolliver (13. Januar 2016)

Scheint eine Ersatzgabel für übliche Federgabeln zu sein. Baut aber jetzt nicht wahnsinnig hoch; so viel Änderung kann es nicht sein. Ich finde auch, die Winkel sehen stimmig aus. Bißchen langer Hinterbau, doch das ist ja meistens so bei 20".

Cosmos: das Rad ist richtig schick! Und mit Schlamm dran sicher erst recht. Damit schleppt sie garantiert bald ein paar interessierte Mecs ab. ;-)))


----------



## cosmos (13. Januar 2016)

trolliver: Abgeschleppt wird da niemand  Zumindest solange meine Große ihre Füße, na du weißt schon ;-)
kc85: Das schöne an den Cube-Rahmen ist, man bekommt sie einzeln, sie sind nicht allzu teuer und haben in 14" eine noch einigermaßen erträgliche Oberrohrlänge. Sie sind allerdings nicht sehr leicht (Rahmen einzeln war ca. 1850g) und insgesamt ist der Aufbau natürlich trotzdem nicht billig, auch mit Verwendung von Alt- und Gebrauchtteilen. Obwohl ich noch einen Gutschein für einen lokalen Bike-Shop hatte (den ich sonst wohl nie eingelöst hätte), waren es immer noch etwa 800€, die ich ausgegeben habe. Ich habe halt nach den Sommerferien angefangen, mir den kram zusammenzusuchen, da ist es nicht so aufgefallen. Dennoch ganz schön happig für ein Kinderbike, auch wenn noch 3 kleinere potentielle Verwender meiner Großen folgen (Wichtiges Argument meiner Frau gegenüber ...). Hätte ich statt 11-fach 10-fach verbaut, wäre es natürlich deutlich günstiger geworden, allerdings gab es für mich für die Region, in der ich lebe, keine Alternative. Das Rad ist ein wirkliches Sportgerät und man kann damit auch als einigermaßen fitte 10-jährige die meisten Anstiege im Untertaunus meistern.
Ansonsten wäre es eine Überlegung wert auf den 26" vpace Rahmen bzw. das Komplettbike zu warten. Ist aller Voraussicht nach das günstigste (wirklich sinnvolle) Komplettangebot zur Zeit. Selbst das Rahmen-, Gabel-, Kurbelset kann sich rechnen. Muss man dann halt überlegen.


----------



## KIV (13. Januar 2016)

"Galerie..?!" 

Vielleicht kann man die Diskussionen ja in einem separaten Fred auslagern/weiterführen. Hier sollten eigentlich lückenlos Bilder der Bikes gepostet werden.


----------



## Fisch123 (13. Januar 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> "Galerie..?!"
> 
> Vielleicht kann man die Diskussionen ja in einem separaten Fred auslagern/weiterführen. Hier sollten eigentlich lückenlos Bilder der Bikes gepostet werden.


Wäre schön, funktioniert aber schon seit Anfang an nicht!


----------



## trolliver (13. Januar 2016)

Och, wir kommentieren ja noch die Bikes, das ist doch auch Sinn der Sache.

Jetzt noch einmal OT: Im Taunus war ich nur einmal mit dem Rad, hab's als sehr schwer und steil raufzukommen in Erinnerung, doch oben ging's, war fast eine Hochebene. Ist aber lange her...

Cosmos, mit erträglicher Oberrohrlänge meinst du vermutlich: kurz genug. Ich habe genau das gegenteilige Problem, weil wir in der Familie alle kurzbeinig sind. Zu lange Rahmen gibt's eigentlich nicht... ;-)) Das Cube sieht jedenfalls so kurz aus, daß ich es für Philipp nicht nehmen würde. Sein kommender C'dale-Rahmen paßt da schon besser.

Ich hoffe, das mit den Füßen und Tischen sehe ich dann mal lockerer in einigen Jahren, habe da jedoch wenig Vertrauen in mich selbst.


----------



## cosmos (13. Januar 2016)

Hab da leider auch nicht soviel vertrauen in mich, aber mal sehen  Mit "erträglicher Oberrohrlänge" meinte ich, so wie du es richtig verstanden hast, dass es kurz genug für uns einigermaßen Durchschnittsproportionierte ist. Und der Taunus (zumindest der Teil, in dem ich unterwegs bin) hat genau das Profil, das du beschreibst: sehr steil hoch und oben angekommen gibts dann leicht hügeliges auf und ab. Von daher ist Gewicht nicht zu vernachlässigen und die Übersetzung muss dem Höhenprofil auf jeden Fall angepasst werden, sonst schiebt man mehr, als dass man fährt oder hat halt ein Fahrrad zum schön angucken statt zum fahren.
So und jetzt genug geschrieben in dem Thread. Wenn ich noch was zu schreiben habe, hänge ich mich woanders dran oder mach was neues auf.


----------



## paradox (13. Januar 2016)

Ich denke ihr solltet hier nicht über die Summe des Gesamtrades sprechen. Wenn man es genauer wissen möchte, kann man das per PN klären.
So eine Angabe führt unweigerlich zu Neidern und auch zu solchen Antworten. Wenn jemand mehr oder weniger Kohle in ein Rad schiebt, dann sollte man das nicht noch groß debatieren.

Jeder kann, mit seinen finanziellen Mitteln die ihm zur Verfügung stehen, das beste für sich raus holen.
Das es immer einen geben wird der mehr kann, ist so. Wir sind nie auf ewig die Nummer eins.

Wenn Ihr weiter über Preise und dem Wert der Räder sprechen wollt, macht es, ich für meinen Teil werde es nicht tun.
Je weniger Angabe ihr über die Preise macht, je weniger Neid und Missgunst gibt es hier im Forum.

Denkt mal bitte darüber nach.
Ihr braucht nur quer beet in den verschiedenen Threads lesen und ihr werdet sicherlich verstehen was ich meine.
Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (13. Januar 2016)

Also ich finde es schon interessant mal zu sehen, wieviel man für ein "nur" Kinderbike ausgeben kann. Die Erfahrung habe ich auch selber schon so ähnlich (wenn auch günstiger und für ein 24er) gemacht 
Jeder muß es halt für sich selber wissen, wieviel ihm die Geschichte wert ist. Wird auch keiner gezwungen hier Preise zu nennen. Ich hätte jetzt auch keine 1400 für ein 20'' ausgegeben, aber das Ergebnis ist auf jeden Fall klasse und da muß man sich auch nicht irgendwie rechtfertigen oder Schwanzvergleiche machen.
Vielleicht mal im Leichtbauforum lesen, wieviel ein paar Gramm weniger so kosten können


----------



## kc85 (13. Januar 2016)

Ich finde das durchaus auch interessant und sogar für das eigene Projekt hilfreich, wenn man zum fertigen Bike auch mal Infos zu den Kosten erhält.

Wenn jemand mehr in ein Bike investieren kann und will, ist das doch völlig ok.

Da verfolgt halt jeder auch einen anderen Ansatz und arbeitet im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls über jeden gelungenen Auf- oder Umbau, ganz egal ob für 200 oder 2.000 Euro.

kc85


----------



## Biebertaler (13. Januar 2016)

@kc85
Prinzipiell stimme ich dir zu, jedoch kann man sich auf die Kosten die jemand angibt nicht 100%ig verlassen, da viele User andere Preise bekommen bzw. bezahlen. Ich halte mich mit Preisen auf meist zurück, will einfach Diskussionen aus dem Weg gehen, aber dennoch bin ich immer wieder überrascht was einige User für ein "Kinderbike" ausgeben was letztendlich auch nur kurz (im Vergleich zu größeren Bikes) im Einsatz ist.

Sorry für den OT


----------



## rofl0r (27. Januar 2016)

Ich habe für meine *Kleine*, die inzwischen schon 11 ist, ein Damen-MTB im Netz bestellt.
Im letzten Jahr hat sich schon abgezeichnet das ihr das 24er Isla eng wird...daher hatte ich den Winter über ein bissel geschaut. Zugeschlagen haben wir bei einem Cube Access WLS Race Vorjahresmodell aus 2015 in 16". Das Bike war auf 599,-EUR reduziert. Das 2016er Modell trumpft mit leicht geänderter Farbgebung und 100,-EUR Preiserhöhung gegenüber dem 2015er Preis von 699,-EUR auf.
Das Bike ist nix besonderes, erfüllt aber prima seinen Zweck und ich brauche kein Bike mehr kaufen 
Die original Drahtreifen habe ich getauscht, 160er gegen 180er Scheibe vorne getauscht und Kleinkram wie Flaschenhalter...
Den jungen Damen ist das Bike nicht mehr so wichtig, wichtiger sind chice MTB-Klamotten.


----------



## Fisch123 (27. Januar 2016)

Schlicht! Häng es doch bitte mal an die Waage.


----------



## rofl0r (27. Januar 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Schlicht! Häng es doch bitte mal an die Waage.


 13.1kg genau wie es da steht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (27. Januar 2016)

rofl0r schrieb:


> 13.1kg genau wie es da steht ...





rofl0r schrieb:


> 13.1kg genau wie es da steht ...


Wow, stramm!
wäre das keine Alternative gewesen? Fast 3kg weniger und fast -200€

http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Fahrraed...&varselid[0]=2587fc22b00407582c6a97e4922994c3


----------



## rofl0r (27. Januar 2016)

Das Kania ist zwar nett, erfüllt aber nicht die Anforderungen und Wünsche. Da meine Große auch mit 11-12 Jahren Interesse an längeren Touren bekam, ist bei uns die 3-fach Kurbel Pflicht. Wir wohnen halt mitten am Berg. Meine Tochter *braucht* auch Scheiben und Federgabel, weil...die habt ihr (Rest der Familie) ja auch.
Klar ist das kein Leichtgewicht, aber für den Preis finde ich das OK. Wenn sich ernsthafte Ambitionen entwickeln, kann man ja schauen. Aber das kostet dann gleich, da wohl mit Laufrädern und Gabel am schnellsten was zu machen wäre. In der Altersklasse machen 1-2kg auch nicht mehr so viel aus wie in der 20-24" Klasse, da fehlt den Kids die Kraft.


----------



## Fisch123 (27. Januar 2016)

ok,
ich fahre persönlich aber auch lieber ein 10kg Bike, bevor ich mich mit 14kg quäle.


----------



## track94 (27. Januar 2016)

Und viel zu oft vergisst der Papa das der Jung gerade erst sechs geworden ist 
Und spätestens auf dem Weg zum Kindergarten wird der Papa daran erinnert.


 

 

Eigentlich find ich's gar nicht mal schlecht


----------



## trolliver (27. Januar 2016)

Schön blau!! Aber den Text verstehe ich nicht so recht...


----------



## Fisch123 (27. Januar 2016)

Roelof übersetzt: Fisch123 gefällt dieses blaue Rad nicht. 

vielen Dank Hr. Moderator, wusste nicht, das jetzt auch Meinungen zensiert werden?
Falsch, das Rad gefällt, nur das Körbchen nicht!


----------



## trolliver (27. Januar 2016)

Aber wenn es der Sproß doch so gern möchte... Und dem würdest du das hoffentlich nicht so deutlich sagen, was du davon hältst. ;-))


----------



## track94 (27. Januar 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Schön blau!! Aber den Text verstehe ich nicht so recht...


Viel Geld reingesteckt und leicht gemacht
.Wir bauen aber für Kindern also noch eine bunte Klingel dran und wenn das Stofftier mit in den Kinderg muss kommt halt noch ein Körbchen an das teure leichte Mtb ( das Papa mit viel liebe abgespeckt hat )


----------



## Fisch123 (27. Januar 2016)

Kinder möchten immer alles gerne haben, müssen aber auch mal damit rechnen, dass es nicht immer alles gibt.
Leider gibt es viel zu viele Eltern die zu allem ja und Armen sagen.
Meine Meinung!


----------



## track94 (27. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich gewusst hätte das ein blaues verbogenes Körbchen zu Diskussionen über Erziehung führt .hätte ich es nicht gepostet.

So und jetzt alle raus aufs Ratt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (27. Januar 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Viel Geld reingesteckt und leicht gemacht
> .Wir bauen aber für Kindern also noch eine bunte Klingel dran und wenn das Stofftier mit in den Kinderg muss kommt halt noch ein Körbchen an das teure leichte Mtb ( das Papa mit viel liebe abgespeckt hat )


Siehs positiv, du hast das , im Rahmen des erzieherischen Spielraumes, bestmöglichste Gewicht erreicht.
Wo gibt's die  Körbchen eigentlich, ich brauch unbedingt eins in Rot 

Bei so manchem Kommentar hier fragt man sich schon ob die Maxime der Spass an der Sache ist oder eine Gewichtsneurose. Für den Spass sind jedenfalls Ergonomie und solche kleinen “Kinder-“ Details allermeistens entscheidender als 300g +/-.
Nicht jedes Kind will auf Zeit oder um die Wette oder ständig offroad Fahren.


----------



## trolliver (27. Januar 2016)

Aaah, jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen! Vielen Dank! Klar, das verstehe ich auch. Wenn Philipp gewollt hätte, hätte er auch einen Korb bekommen. Er spielt allerdings nicht mit Teddies (tat er nie), allenfalls mit Dinos, und seit zwei Jahren eigentlich nur noch Star Wars und sowas. Die großen Laserschwerter passen halt nicht in einen Korb...  

Bei Lisa wird das eine ganz andere Geschichte. Sie wird alles in rosa bekommen, was sie will - nur den Rahmen nicht.


----------



## track94 (27. Januar 2016)

Was mich am meisten stört ist die Lightning Klingel .....leider war die Klingel mit dem Kompass keine Alternative für ihn:'(
Wenn du ein verbogenes rotes Körbchen suchst dann schaue ich mal bei den Nachbarn


----------



## Kati (29. Januar 2016)

Auf der Suche nach einem (Neu)Rad für das Kind, stolperte ich beim Händler über ein gebrauchtes Merida Dakar. Nachdem ich diverse Räder gewogen hatte, war die Ausgangsbasis (8,25kg) sogar noch besser als beim aktuellen Modell (9,0kg - jetzt Stahlgabel und längerer Rahmen).
Mit dem gesparten Geld, wollte ich dann etwas am Gewicht sparen. Und der Rücktritt sollte raus.
Zuerst also alles auseinander genommen und gewogen. Die größten Gewichte versteckten sich in den Reifen, im Tretlager/Kurbel, im Hinterrad und beim Lenker/Vorbau. Rahmen hatte ein paar Kratzer, sah aber im Ganzen noch gut aus, so dass ich nicht lackieren wollte. Also fiel das Anschweißen von Bremsaufnahme aus und es wurde auch hinten eine Seitenzugbremse.
Die blauen Teile trugen jetzt nichts zur Gewichtsreduzierung bei, doch bissl ansprechend sollte das Rad ja auch werden. Bis zum Geburtstag wird da auch noch ein hellblauer Schriftzug drauf kommen.






Ein paar Bilder mehr und auch Gewichte habe ich hier hochgeladen.


----------



## federwech (29. Januar 2016)

Sehr hübsch!
Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Seitenzugbremsen schlagen. Wollte eigentlich auch die Rücktrittbremse loswerden und auf V-Brakes aus der Krabbelkiste umrüsten. Da Schweissen aber ausfällt und ich den Seitenzugbremsen nicht sehr viel zutraue, hab ich´s schlussendlich doch beim originalen Bremsensetup belassen.
Ich dachte, dass sich die VR-Bremse mit zunehmender Handkraft irgendwann selbst rechtfertigt. Tatsächlich wird die aber mangels Funktion nicht benutzt. Ansich könnt ich die grad so gut abbauen, aber da würde die Mama ne Krise kriegen


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (30. Januar 2016)

Da mein kleiner nun schon wieder aus seinem 24" herausgewachsen ist, gab es was neues zu Weihnachten/Geburtstag.

Basis war ein Cannondale Trail 4 in Größe XS mit 650b/27.5", das 26" habe ich ausgelassen, da es nach spätestens 1 Jahr wieder zu klein wäre.

Somit kam dies, wo mit eine Nutzungsdauer von gut 2 Jahren gerechnet wird.

Aufbau und Fotos gibt es dann hier:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.529331600574481.1073741860.121509811356664&type=3


----------



## Kati (30. Januar 2016)

federwech schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch!
> Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Seitenzugbremsen schlagen. Wollte eigentlich auch die Rücktrittbremse loswerden und auf V-Brakes aus der Krabbelkiste umrüsten. Da Schweissen aber ausfällt und ich den Seitenzugbremsen nicht sehr viel zutraue, hab ich´s schlussendlich doch beim originalen Bremsensetup belassen.(...)


Danke. Weiß auch noch nicht wie das mit den Bremsen funktioniert. Geburtstag ist erst in 1 Monat. Gewichtmäßig hat es ja nix gebracht. Die gesparten 300g vom HR sind für die Bremse wieder draufgegangen.


----------



## kc85 (30. Januar 2016)

Das Merida sieht schnuckelig aus. Meiner jüngsten gefällt es jedenfalls gut (Kommentar: "Cooles Teil").

kc85


----------



## Seppl- (30. Januar 2016)

Wollte meinem kleinen erst das Commenca Ramones anschaffen, ist aber dann ein Scott Voltage geworden  er mag es, bisher nur eine Übungsfahrt gemacht, bisschen was will er noch "pimpen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (30. Januar 2016)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> Da mein kleiner nun schon wieder aus seinem 24" herausgewachsen ist, gab es was neues zu Weihnachten/Geburtstag.
> 
> Basis war ein Cannondale Trail 4 in Größe XS mit 650b/27.5", das 26" habe ich ausgelassen, da es nach spätestens 1 Jahr wieder zu klein wäre.
> 
> ...




Ohne Facebook Account nicht sichtbar


----------



## Fisch123 (30. Januar 2016)

paradox schrieb:


> Ohne Facebook Account nicht sichtbar


Dito!


----------



## hakenschlag (30. Januar 2016)

@Kati 
sag mal wo hast du den die blauen pedale her ?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (30. Januar 2016)

Sollte aber frei und sichtbar sein?!

Heute beginnt unser Weihnachtsprojekt.

Als Basis dient ein Cannondale Trail 4 27.5 in der Größe XS, ist für jemand kleines!;-)

Übernommen wird nur der Rahmen und der Steuersatz.

Einige Teile sind nun schon da:

- Tune King
- Tune Kong, muss noch auf XD-Freilauf umgebaut werden
- Truvativ Noir T30 Carbon Lenker, bereits gekürzt
- Cont X-King Race Sport 650bx2.2, für vorne und hinten
- Notubes Tubeless-Kit mit Tune Felgenband
- No-Name Titan Schnellspanner
- Tune Würger in 31.8mm
- SRAM XX1 Kette
- ESI Silikongriffe, der eine muss noch für GS gekürzt werden
- Cannondale Carbon Flaschenhalter
- Rock Shox Reba, wird noch gekürzt und von den Innereien getunt
- MMM-Bike´s AHEAD-Cap und einklebe Kralle mit Alu-Schraube
- MMM-Bike´s Spacer, 2x 5mm + 1x 10mm

Jetzt heißt es warten auf Teile.

Bis dahin schon einmal viel Spaß beim lesen und verfolgen dieses Aufbaues!

Edit 1:

- Gewicht komplett Rad, Out of Box, ohne Pedale
- Zerlegen des Basis Rades
- Rahmen Gewicht Nackt ermitteln
- Gegenüberstellung der Gewichte der original Parts und der Austausch-Teile
- Rahmen-Set wurde schon wieder teilweise Aufgebaut (Gabel, Vorbau, Spacer, Flaschenhalter, Blindstopfen an obere Sitzstrebe, Sattelklemme)
- Gabelschaft wurde schon gekürzt

Edit 2:

- LRS ist fertig, King/Kong, Sapim Laser, ZTR Crest 650b
- Reifen hinten noch einmal getauscht, ist jetzt ein Conti RaceKing anstatt ein X-King
- Tubelessband, Schläuche (Milch kommt erst im Frühjahr rein!), Reifen montiert
- Bremsscheiben Avid HS1 vorne 160mm hinten 140mm montiert

Sieht schon einmal wie ein Fahrrad aus!
Gewicht liegt derzeit bei 6.8Kg, also in der UCI Norm, kommt aber noch etwas hinzu!

Es fehlen noch:
- GXP Team Innenlager
- X.01 Kurbel 170mm
- X.01 GripShift
- X.01 Kassette
- X.01 Schaltwerk
- X.01 Disc

unklar sind:
- Sattel, wird wohl ein Tune Komm-Vor in Deutschland Design werden oder ein Fabric oder ..... oder....?!
- Sattelstütze

Klar:
- an die Kurbel kommt ein AbsoluteBlack DirectMount Kettenblatt mit 32 Z.

Edit 3:

- Aufkleber der hinteren Felge entfernt
- Sattelstütze New Ultimate 27.2x275mm
- Sattel Tune Komm-Vor+ MMM-Bike´s Edition
- Sattel und Stütze montiert

Edit 4:

- die o.g. SRAM Teile sind heute gekommen und wurden montiert
- Bremsleitungen, Schaltseil und der rechte Griff wurden gekürzt
- Schaltaussenhüllen angepasst
- es fehlt noch das Absolute Black Kettenblatt

Rad ist aber fertig, Gewicht vorher 13.3 Kg -> Gewicht nachher 8.8 Kg, Gewichte jeweils ohne Pedale!


----------



## LockeTirol (30. Januar 2016)

Geiles Teil. Aber stell doch hier mal ein Foto vom fertigen Bike rein.


----------



## Kati (30. Januar 2016)

hakenschlag schrieb:


> @Kati
> sag mal wo hast du den die blauen pedale her ?


Heißen Contec Kids, Eigenmarke vom Großhändler Hartje. Gibt es auch in anderen Farben. Kosteten bei meinem Händler knapp 10€.
Die Griffe sind aus der selben Linie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakenschlag (30. Januar 2016)

Klasse danke


----------



## NU304C3 (1. Februar 2016)

Kati schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach einem (Neu)Rad für das Kind, stolperte ich beim Händler über ein gebrauchtes Merida Dakar. Nachdem ich diverse Räder gewogen hatte, war die Ausgangsbasis (8,25kg) sogar noch besser als beim aktuellen Modell (9,0kg - jetzt Stahlgabel und längerer Rahmen).



Mit den Seitenzugbremsen hat unser Kleiner keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. An seinem GT BMX war vom Vorbesitzer zusätzlich eine Bremse ähnlich / gleich der bei Dir verbauten an der Gabel montiert.
Leider war die Bremse für nen Fünfjährigen nutzlos, da Reibung und Federvorspannung praktisch die gesamte Handkraft aufbrauchen.
Ich habe die untaugliche Bremse durch eine Shimano BR-R451 für ca. 18€ ersetzt. Die ist drastisch besser, da die Feder viel weicher ist und die Konstruktion erheblich weniger Reibung verursacht. Ausserdem scheinen mir die Hebelverhältnisse besser zu sein. Zusammen mit sauberer Verlegung der neuen Jagwire Züge ist die Bremse gut dosierbar bei ordentlicher Bremskraft. Nächster Schritt wird sein die Hebel durch Avid Speed Dial Hebel zu ersetzen. Damit sollte die Bremse auch an wachsende Handkraft anzupassen sein.


----------



## Kati (1. Februar 2016)

NU304C3 schrieb:


> Mit den Seitenzugbremsen hat unser Kleiner keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. An seinem GT BMX war vom Vorbesitzer zusätzlich eine Bremse ähnlich / gleich der bei Dir verbauten an der Gabel montiert.
> Leider war die Bremse für nen Fünfjährigen nutzlos, da Reibung und Federvorspannung praktisch die gesamte Handkraft aufbrauchen.
> Ich habe die untaugliche Bremse durch eine Shimano BR-R451 für ca. 18€ ersetzt. Die ist drastisch besser, da die Feder viel weicher ist und die Konstruktion erheblich weniger Reibung verursacht. Ausserdem scheinen mir die Hebelverhältnisse besser zu sein. Zusammen mit sauberer Verlegung der neuen Jagwire Züge ist die Bremse gut dosierbar bei ordentlicher Bremskraft. Nächster Schritt wird sein die Hebel durch Avid Speed Dial Hebel zu ersetzen. Damit sollte die Bremse auch an wachsende Handkraft anzupassen sein.


Die Shimano Bremse ist leider viel zu kurz für das Rad. Ich bauche mindestens ne Schenkellänge vom 85mm/90mm und Reifenfreiheit bis 47mm. Klar hätte ich auch gern was noch leichtgängigeres. Mit guten Zügen hab ich schon etwas rausgeholt.Falls jemand da noch einen Tipp hat, dann gern her damit.


----------



## Roelof (1. Februar 2016)

PowerCordz haben den mit Abstand geringsten Reibungswiderstand, aus allen möglichen Kombinationen, die ich bisher ausprobiert hab. Hatte ich am Cnoc16 montiert.


----------



## NU304C3 (1. Februar 2016)

Kati schrieb:


> Die Shimano Bremse ist leider viel zu kurz für das Rad. Ich bauche mindestens ne Schenkellänge vom 85mm/90mm und Reifenfreiheit bis 47mm. Klar hätte ich auch gern was noch leichtgängigeres. Mit guten Zügen hab ich schon etwas rausgeholt.Falls jemand da noch einen Tipp hat, dann gern her damit.




Ahsoo, da hab ich nicht nachgedacht...Beim BMX ist das kein Problem, die Reifen sind viel schmaler und der Abstand Felge / Befestigungspunkt ist auch viel kleiner. Tja.
Beim Umbau habe ich auch den VR-Bremshebel nach rechts gesetzt, dann ist der Umschlingungswinkel im Bowdenzug nur noch 90° und im großen Bogen, macht auch schon wieder was aus. Ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache mit der Bremse rechts...


----------



## 70erbug (1. Februar 2016)

Zum dritten Geburtstag gab es ein 14" Rad von Kubikes für den Sohnemann. Der Umstieg vom 12" Puky Laufrad ist nicht schwer gefallen. Jetzt muss noch etwas an der "Fahrsicherheit"

 

 

 

 gearbeitet werden. Finales Gewicht mit Ständer und Beleuchtung habe ich noch nicht ermittelt.


----------



## crossboss (4. Februar 2016)

Das 24 Zoll Kinder Trailbike meines Jüngsten


----------



## Stefano81 (9. Februar 2016)

*Kaniabike Twenty Large Gewicht 6,8 kg*


----------



## diana-alice (17. Februar 2016)

Hier mal das Kubikes 16 von meinem Sohn


----------



## AlexMC (18. Februar 2016)

Habe am 20'' noch etwas rumgebastelt. Kania-Kurbel, Rockbros Pedale und das ganze Umwerfergeraffel rausgeschmissen.
Die Grind leicht umgearbeitet, so daß der Federweg jetzt 40mm beträgt (im Auslieferungszustand waren's 30mm) und die Einbauhöhe genau der vorherigen Gabel entspricht






Gewicht (ohne Seitenständer) soweit ganz akzeptabel:






vorher:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (18. Februar 2016)

endlich sein erstes 26er in 15 " , Rocky Mountain Slayer 2001130mm


----------



## BigHighHit (22. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

wollte mal das Kokua Jumper meiner Tochter vorstellen.

Hier die Updates:

- Race Face Turbine Lenker
- Spank Spike Vorbau
- Hope Sattel-schnellspanner
- farbige Speichennippel
- hintere Bremse nachgerüstet (nach dem Vorbild eines Forumusers)
- Salt Kinderbremshebel
- Bremszug intern verlegt

Und hier die Bilder.


----------



## AlexMC (23. Februar 2016)

Hier mal das neue Frog 48 für den Jüngsten - Reifen durch Schwalbe Black Jack ersetzt:


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2016)




----------



## Kwietsch (23. Februar 2016)

Hier das soeben fertiggestellte Kokua Jumper für meine Tochter.
Sie muss noch etwas wachsen, aber steigt dann hoffentlich genau so gerne auf ihr Propan Plagiat wie der Papa auf sein echtes TYEE und Mama auf Ihre diversen Bikes.

Die Umbauten grob:
Carbonlenker auf original Maß gekürzt
Klingel XLC
KCNC Fly Ride Vorbau 50mm
Griffe Trek dialed
Spacer Hope
Steuersatz aus China
Sattelklemme Hope
Sattelstütze TAQ33, gekürzt, erleichtert
Sattel Styx Jr
Reifen Schwalbe BlackJack
Naben Eiosix aus China
Speichen Pillar Spokes
Alunippel Gold
Schnellspanner Amöeba Race Proven, gekürzt
Bremse Avid Elixir 3, Geber an Lenker angepasst, Leitung in pink, innenverlegt, Sattelaufnahme über angeschweißten PM/IS Adapter, Scheibe 140mm Ashima auf verpresstem/verklebten Adapter auf der Nabe
Schwingenlagerung über Kugellager mit Spacern und Titanachse
Dazu kommen einige Aluschrauben...

Es ist aktuell noch ein Prallschutzpolster in Arbeit, da verwenden wir den guten SAS-TEC Schaum im bestickten Alcantarakleid 

Weitere Bilder zum Rad gibt es in meinem Benutzeralbum.


----------



## crossboss (25. Februar 2016)

Scott Spark 24 des _Kleenen_ nach dem Umbau, mit leichten kindgerechten Teilen


----------



## MrHyde (27. Februar 2016)

Die Stadtschlampe vom Stöpsel, knapp unter 10kg.
Der Rahmen ist fast identisch mit dem Cube 200, die Spinner Grind 2 Federgabel ist Schrott wie bei allen, die 127er Frog-Kurbel ist noch immer zu lang, Kassette und Innenlager sind zu schwer - aber er hat Spaß damit und ist froh, dass sein Cycletech Moskito sicher im Keller steht 
Das Innenlager werde ich noch tauschen, ansonsten Endzustand.




Edit: ich habe heute eine längere Tour mit ihm gemacht, und da ist das Rad einfach nur: Mist. Dieses hohe Tretlager macht das Rad im Grunde unbenutzbar. Er kommt mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden, aber hat mit der 127er Kurbel die Knie viel zu hoch und steht daher ständig auf und fährt im Stehen. Vielleicht wäre eine 105er Kurbel besser, aber da investiere ich lieber woanders. Denn selbst wenn ich alle Eingeweide der Gabel rauswerfe und die Gabel komplett absenke, ist das Tretlager noch 3cm höher als beim Moskito mit seinen 25mm Tretlagerabsenkung. Das Rad oben nur noch für den Weg zum Kiga, ans Moskito ne 114er Kurbel, und gut is.

Edit 2: Jetzt habe ich dem Bock doch noch eine neue Gabel spendiert, die 4,5cm niedriger baut (und 1.3kg leichter ist) als die Spinner Grind:



Trotzdem sitzt das Tretlager mittemitte noch immer fast 1cm höher als die Hinterachse. Soviel zur Tretlagerabsenkung 
Immerhin ist das Rad nun zusammen mit den Mow Joes mit etwa 9kg in der erträglichen Gewichtsklasse und der Knirps fährt täglich ohne Meckern zum Kiga damit.


----------



## shutupandride (27. Februar 2016)

nachdem fast alles von der Standardausstattung des Kania mittlerweile rausgeflogen ist
folgen als nächstes das Schaltwerk, die Stütze und die Schalthebel.
guter Rahmen aber die Ausstattung ...


----------



## trolliver (28. Februar 2016)

Waren die Originalteile so schlecht? Die Kurbelarme sehen mir etwas lang aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (28. Februar 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Waren die Originalteile so schlecht? Die Kurbelarme sehen mir etwas lang aus....


Die Standardausstattung des Kania in der Grundversion ist sehr überschaubar, da waren die beiden islas vorher deutlich besser.
Die nachgerüsteten Sugino XD 2 3fach Kurbeln haben exakt die selbe Länge wie die originalen, 152mm


----------



## Biker 82 (3. März 2016)

Was da wohl drin war?


----------



## Biker 82 (3. März 2016)

7,95kg inkl. Pedale.


----------



## MichaelKorinek (3. März 2016)




----------



## Fisch123 (4. März 2016)

Mehr Infos bitte zu dem Giftgrünen.
Ist das so schon fertig? Leitungen sind aber noch zu lang.


----------



## diana-alice (4. März 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaelKorinek (4. März 2016)

Nein ist natürlich noch nicht fertig.  War grad erst raus aus dem Karton.
Ist ein Bergamont Kiez Flow, Modelljahr 16.

Nicht unbedingt ein richtiges Kidsbike, aber die geniale Optik hat es meinem Junior (und mir auch) angetan.


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2016)

Bleibt fast Original - ist auch so ok. Für meine Tochter:


----------



## mogli.ch (8. März 2016)

Für kleine Freerider!
Alutech Fanes in XS mit 24" Laufrädern:


----------



## diana-alice (8. März 2016)

Nochmal etwas verändert


----------



## joglo (14. März 2016)

Hier unser neues Raleigh Performance 20. Ist schon ab Werk leicht gewesen, ich habs eher optisch noch etwas getuned. Jetzt mit Ständer, Flaschenhalter (noch nicht am Bild) und Pedalen 8.1Kg.

Übrigens kann jemand leichte und kindgerechte (nicht unsicher/scharfkantig und nicht zu groß) Pedale in blau und gerne <20€ empfehlen? Ich dachte ursprünglich an Dartmoor Cookie oder Contec Happy Kid, die würden aber deutlich mehr wiegen als Orinalpedale (ca. 220g).


----------



## trolliver (15. März 2016)

Das ist echt gut für den Preis. Bei Philipp sind in 8 Kg noch Gepäckträger, festes Licht und Schutzbleche enthalten - aber mit deutlich mehr Aufwand und zu ungleich höheren Kosten.

Blaue Pedalen gibt's von XLC (z.B.), kosten und wiegen nicht die Welt.


----------



## Fozzibaermopped (18. März 2016)

gutschik schrieb:


> War mal ein Cube Kid 200, vom Christkind gepimpt. 7,9kg
> 
> Rahmen	CUBE	Kid 200	Teamline 2015 - gepulvert bei MAXX, Decals von hasdesigns.pt
> Gabel		KUbikes	Alu
> ...



Wo hast Du die Kurbeln gekauft? Gibt es dazu einen Link?


----------



## gutschik (18. März 2016)

Fozzibaermopped schrieb:


> Wo hast Du die Kurbeln gekauft? Gibt es dazu einen Link?


eBay.com, konnte in Deutschland leider keine besseren finden, außer die sündhaft teuren von federleicht bikes.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/REDLINE-135...tom-Bracket-/371562371669?hash=item5682d7da55

Mittlerweile hab ich rausgefunden, dass man über Vpace.de auch Hollowtech Kurbeln, sogar mit 4er Lochkreis, bekommen kann. http://www.vpace.de/max-ein-sportliches-und-leichtes-kinderbike/


----------



## BigHighHit (21. März 2016)

Hallo,

unsere Tochter wird im Mai 3 Jahre alt und soll das erste Fahrrad bekommen,
nachdem sie auf ihrem Kokua Jumper schon fährt wie ein Profi (siehe einige Beiträge weiter oben).

Cube und Ghost sind rein von der Optik her in die engere Auswahl gekommen - beide in der 16" Laufradgröße.
Die leichten Bikes der bekannten Hersteller wollten unserer Kleinen leider nicht so richtig gefallen.

Vom Design her ist es dann das Ghost Powerkid in der aktuellen 2016er Lackierung geworden.
Was ich uns da an Qualität ins Haus hollen sollte war im Vorfeld schon Anhang der zahlreichen Beiträge
hier im Forum klar - geschockt war ich allerdings trotzdem was so alles an Parts verbaut war.

Letzendlich ist vom brandneuen Ghost Powerkid 16 2016er Modell nur der Rahmen + Gabel, sowie die Laufräder
übrig geblieben.

Original wog das Rad ohne Stützräder und diversen Kleinteilen 9,5kg.
Nach dem Umbau bleibt die Waage jetzt bei 8kg stehen.

Hier die Liste der getauschten Teile:

Lenker: Spank Oozy Scandium gekürzt auf 500mm
Vorbau: Spank Oozy Limited mit Titanschrauben
Griffe: Lizard Skins Mini Machine
Vorbauadapter: Procraft von 1" auf 1 1/8" Ahead
Kurbel: Kinderkurbel Alu 104mm Länge mit 28 Zähne Kettenblatt
Innenlager: Neco AL 920 103mm
Pedale: Contec Kinder Pedale happy Kid
Kettenschutz: Chainrunner
Sattel: Dartmoor Ivy Pivotal Sattel
Sütze: Dartmoor Pivotal Stütze blau (lässt sich bauartbedingt tiefer absenken)
Schutzbleche: Ebay pink

Farbige Speichennippel sind bestellt und Schwalbe Big Apple sollen auch noch drauf.
Gewichtsmäßig steckt in der Rücktrittnabe noch ne Menge potenzial - bin mir hier
aber noch nicht sicher ob die Kleine gleich mit zwei Bremsen klarkommt.
Vielleicht wird das im Laufe der Zeit noch gemacht.

Hier ein Bild vom derzeitigen Stand:








Grüße


----------



## f_t_l (22. März 2016)

Imho ist die Einstiegsbremse "Rücktritt" für die Kleinen am intuitivsten zu bedienen. Meine Tochter fährt (heizt) mit ihrem Scott seit sie dreieinhalb ist - jetzt mit viereinhalb kommt die Vorderradbremse erst so richtig ins Spiel.

Btw, auf einen Kettenschutz / abgedecktes Kettenblatt bzw Riemenschutz würde ich bei einem Kinderbike nicht verzichten...


Und natürlich noch mein Beitrag zur Galerie:

*SCOTT Contessa 16" *




Das 20" kommt dann im Sommer zum Fünften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (22. März 2016)

Ein hübsches Kinderrad. Mit den schönen Syncros Teilen und Judy XC. Das ist doch ein Hot Chili Zymotic (1995er oder 1996er?) im nicht originalen gelb (oder deine Kamera braucht ein paar neue Farben). Ja, dass ist genau das Richtige für den Nachwuchs. Denn bei Erwachsenen brechen die Rahmen ja im Halbjahrestakt. 

Bzgl. deiner Aussage zur Rücktrittbremse muss ich Veto einlegen. Diese hindert meinen Vierjährigen daran Radfahren zu lernen. Am oberen Totpunkt der Kurbelumdrehung kommt er immer wieder in den Rücktritt und verzweifelt. Erfreuen wir uns einfach der Vielfältigkeit der Bremsmöglichkeiten und lassen jedes Kind für sich entscheiden was intuitiv ist.


----------



## f_t_l (22. März 2016)

> _...im nicht originalen gelb (oder deine Kamera braucht ein paar neue Farben)_



Das Bild ist mit *GOOGLE FOTOS * bearbeitet 
Alles original und ungebrochen am Rahmen...


----------



## moerk (22. März 2016)

Gestern aufgehübscht für den sechsten Geburtstag vom Sohnemann....*stolz* 

kubikes 20" mit 2.0" Little Joe Faltreifen, 40mm Octane Vorbau (mit den originalen 60mm war die Sitzhaltung recht gestreckt) und meinem alten Syntace Carbon Lenker.

Gewicht liegt bei ca. 7,9kg, das finde ich vollkommen ok.

Hat noch einer einen Tip für hübschere aber genauso kleine und leichte (Alu-)Pedalen?


----------



## LemonLipstick (22. März 2016)

schönes kubike!

wir haben auf unserem 20" und 24" bike diese pedale in verwendung:

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=75258;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid[661]=1;pgc[78]=18392

gewicht und verarbeitung sind sehr gut. falls die kanten zu scharfkantig für euren geschmack sind kann man diese ganz leicht mit einer feile abrunden.

lg, michael.


----------



## Fisch123 (22. März 2016)

http://www.amazon.de/Dorcus-Mini-Pedale-Paar-schwarz/dp/B003UUCJO2
Diese sind für ein 20er top. Gibt es auch noch irgendwo, finde es aber auf die schnelle nicht.
Gruss


----------



## moerk (22. März 2016)

Super, vielen Dank für die schnellen Tipps!

Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (22. März 2016)

Zu Ostern kommt ein 14Zoll für den kleinen, erst noch als Laufrad  später dann mit Kurbeln.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. März 2016)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Imho ist die Einstiegsbremse "Rücktritt" für die Kleinen am intuitivsten zu bedienen. Meine Tochter fährt (heizt) mit ihrem Scott seit sie dreieinhalb ist - jetzt mit viereinhalb kommt die Vorderradbremse erst so richtig ins Spiel.


Da muss ich wiedersprechen. Meine fährt seit sie 3 ist und das ohne Rücktritt. Sie nutzt beide Bremsen und intuitiv und auch richtigerweise die vordere als Hauptbremse ohne das man es hätte erklären müssen. 
Hätte sie einen Rücktritt statt freilauf, möchte ich nicht wissen wie oft sie auf der Nase gelegen hätte wenn sie sich auf die Pedale sstellt und dabei ein Stück zurücktritt.... 
Oder wie sehr sie Probleme beim pedal ausrichten vorm anfahren Probleme hätte... 

Alles in allem ist der Rücktritt eine typisch deutsche Geschichte....


----------



## f_t_l (22. März 2016)

Ich finde Rücktritt für die 16 Zöller OK. In der (unserer) Kita sieht man diese Radklasse mit Doppelhandbremse statt Rücktritt idR genau 0 mal.
Was aber auch daran liegt das die besonders radambitionierten Eltern bzw Väter fast immer mit der Familienkutsche kommen 
Ich fahre ja selber einen dicken SUV, trotzdem wird unser Rücktrittbremsen-Scott jeden Tag für die Fahrt Kita hin/zurück genutzt. Manchmal auch das Micro-Mobility-Kickboard (mit Heck-Trittbremse )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterlurchi (22. März 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Dorcus-Mini-Pedale-Paar-schwarz/dp/B003UUCJO2
> Diese sind für ein 20er top. Gibt es auch noch irgendwo, finde es aber auf die schnelle nicht.
> Gruss


Die Pedale fährt meine Kleine am 2. Rad. Wirklich top!


----------



## drehvial (22. März 2016)

Kania 20 large mit Alltagsausstattung 8,0 kg


----------



## drehvial (22. März 2016)

Velotraum K1 mit Alltagsausstattung 8,7 kg


----------



## strohmi32 (26. März 2016)

Heute habe ich mit meiner 8 Jährigen Tochter ihr Ostergeschenk abgeholt. Ein Kania Twentyfour 24 in Small.
Mein Radhändler hat die Kinderräder seit diesem Jahr im Angebot und verkauft sie sehr gut.


----------



## f_t_l (26. März 2016)

Das Bike gefällt.
Die Schutzbleche würde ich vllt kürzen.


----------



## Schibbl (30. März 2016)

Für den Großen gibt es nun ein Stadtrad. Damit er nicht mehr mit dem MTB zur Schule muss und bei Regen der Hintern trocken bleibt.
Die Basis ist ein gebrauchtes Merida Juliet 40 aus 2008 welches extrem heruntergefahren war.
Die Restekiste hat dann auch noch einiges hergegeben und so sind wir bei 9,78kg für einen sehr schmalen Taler angekommen.
Eine grobe Teileliste:
- Rahmen Merida Juliet 40 16 Zoll
- Gabel Mosso MD5
- LRS Deore 510, DT Comp, Mavic 117, 16 Speichen VR, 24 Speichen HR
- Reifen Schwalbe CX Pro 35-559
- Lenker KCNC Rampant OS
- Vorbau Kore Repute 40mm
- Klingel Spurcycle
- Bremshebel Avid FR-5
- Bremsen No-Name vom Originalrad
- Sattelstütze M-Wave 27,2x350mm
- Sattel Vertu CCAV-S (der WTB aus der Restekiste passt nicht  )
- Schutzbleche SKS Bluemels 26 50mm
- Schaltung Deore 610
- Schalthebel SLX 670
- Kassette HG50 11-36
- Kurbel Suntour gekürzt auf 145mm
- Kettenblatt SRAM Rival Road Compact 34T




Cockpit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fozzibaermopped (30. März 2016)

So eine Mosso gabel wollte ich auch kaufen, war aber mit dieser Aliexpress-Geschichte skeptisch und habe deshalb dann diese gekauft:
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Gabeln/Gabeln-26/Gabel-Trialtech-26-disc-only-180mm-20mm::610.html
ist nicht ganz so leicht wie die Mosso aber sehr stabil und man braucht keinen Adapter für 180er Scheiben.


----------



## Schibbl (30. März 2016)

Also die Gabel ist ganz hübsch. Beim Preis und der V-Brake Kompatibilität muss ich aber passen. Für 135€ kann man 3 Mosso Gabeln inkl. Versand und EUSt bekommen. Den Nervenkitzel muss man natürlich wollen und Geduld braucht man auch. Aber dank AliPay läuft im Problemfall dennoch alles gut ab. Bisher hab ich einmal einen Fall von verlorenen Paket gehabt. Mein Geld habe ich dennoch zurück bekommen.


----------



## f_t_l (30. März 2016)

An einem *"Schulrad"* würde ich Schnellspanner an Laufrädern und Sattelstütze weglassen.
Front- und Rücklicht, Reflektoren (oder Reflektorreifen), ein Kettenblattschutz gegen dreckige Hosenbeine und ein ordentliches Schloss fehlen noch.

Die Gabel hat einen schönen Kontrast zum Rahmen und macht was her


----------



## Schibbl (30. März 2016)

Danke für die Hinweise. Diese kamen auch prompt aus meinem Freundeskreis. Die Schnellspanner werden gegen die Spannachsen des MTB getauscht. Das Thema Beleuchtung war nicht so geplant. Das Merida haben wir geschenkt bekommen und sollte lediglich einen neuen LRS und Reifen bekommen. Nachdem ich diese einbauen wollte, sah ich dass noch viel mehr im Argen lag (gesamter Antrieb inkl. Innenlager). Da war die Nabendynamovariante auch schon durch. Das Budget war extrem schmal und so ist erst einmal keine Luft für größere Veränderungen. Es muss nun mit dem Sigma Batterielicht laufen. Reflektoren lassen sich schlecht bei der Hälfte bzw. 3/4 der Speichen installieren. Da muss die Kleidung inkl. Warnweste reichen. Der Schlosshalter wird heute noch montiert.
Irgendwie stört sich keiner am Interimssattel - auch gut.


----------



## nadine09 (30. März 2016)

Ich finde auch eine 50€ teure Klingel ziemlich ambitioniert....  . Oder hast du andere Vorstellungen von low budget als ich? 

Ansonsten gefällt mir die Rahmenfarbe sehr gut.  Die Gabel wirkt ganz schön fett in dem Bike.  Ich finde es toll,  dass ein alter Rahmen erhalten werden konnte.


----------



## Schibbl (30. März 2016)

Die Klingel habe ich für ein anderes Projekt gekauft. Dieses liegt noch brach und da an ein ordentliches Stadtrad eine Klingel dran gehört, kann vorhandenes Material auch verwendet werden. Bis das andere Projekt ans Laufen kommt sind dann auch die beiden Knog Oi da. Eine kommt dann an das Schulrad. Im Übrigen ist der Klang so schön hell und lange, dass es bei den Passanten zur Verwunderung führt.

Zum Budget. Geplant war wirklich nur LRS und Reifen. Da war ich mit 85€ und einem Abend mit Kopfzerbrechen über die Speichenlänge und LRS bauen dabei. Die Gabel musst raus, da diese so ausgeschlagen war, das bremsen gefährlich wurde. Vorbau und Lenker waren für den kleinen Mann zu lang und zu hoch. Der Sattel war zerrissen und nicht mit Kunstleder wiederbelebbar weil die Füllung teilweise fehlte. Bremsen, Steuerlager und Rahmen konnten wieder verwendet werden. Kurbeln, Pedale, Sattel, Griffe kommen aus der Restekiste. Einiges kommt aus dem Bikemarkt. Wiederverwendung und Aufarbeitung von Altteilen ist bei Low-Budget zwingend erforderlich. Das Pulvern war das i-Tüpfelchen für 40€, weil er sich so sehr ein Rad in der selben Farbe wie mein Fixie gewünscht hatte. Gesamt hat das Projekt 400€ verschlungen. Die Klingel ist da nicht einberechnet.


----------



## Fozzibaermopped (30. März 2016)

Ich muss mich einfach mal trauen und bei Aliexpress bestellen... Werde mal ein Alipay Konto eröffnen.

Ach ja zur Gabel: habe bewusst auf Cantisockel verzichtet. Ist in einem Backfire 800 Rahmen verbaut mit 24" Rädern. Wenn der Zwerg größer wird, dann kann ich auf 26" oder sogar 27,5" umrüsten und muss mir mit den Bremsen keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## veraono (3. April 2016)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Das Pulvern war das i-Tüpfelchen für 40€


Sorry für OT aber war das mit Vorbereitung (strahlen/entlacken) und hast du mir eine Adresse (gerne auch per PN).


----------



## Schibbl (4. April 2016)

veraono schrieb:


> Sorry für OT aber war das mit Vorbereitung (strahlen/entlacken) und hast du mir eine Adresse (gerne auch per PN).


Ja das ist All-Inclusive mit MwSt. Das macht die sehr erfahrene Firma Schmieder in Heidenau (ja das Heidenau aus den Nachrichten  ). Die pulvern den Großteil der Rahmen der in Dresden und Umgebung ansässigen "Radmanufakturen" wie u.a. Veloheld, GS Velo, Meißner Räder, etc. Die Farbe des Rades ist ein grün-metallic mit einem leichten Goldstich (Nein ich bin zu unfähig das entsprechend gut zu fotografieren, dass man den Goldstich sieht)


----------



## dickerbert (5. April 2016)

@nadine09: Die Klingel gibt's für knapp 10€ aus China (Stichwort "Rockbros" bei Ebay mit Herkunftsland China)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwerg291082 (5. April 2016)

Mein Zwerg fährt jetzt 20"


----------



## Fozzibaermopped (5. April 2016)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Mein Zwerg fährt jetzt 20"
> Anhang anzeigen 480205 Anhang anzeigen 480206 Anhang anzeigen 480207


Das Corratec ist schon ein sehr gelungenes Bike vom Design her, schade, dass das Sattelrohr so lang ist, sonst könnten auch kleinere in den Genuss kommen.


----------



## LockeTirol (8. April 2016)

Hab in Maxls Bike mal probehalber die starre Gabel verbaut. Mal schauen ob ihm das gefällt. Das Gewicht ist jedenfalls verlockend, 7,94 mit Pedale und Flaschenhalter.


----------



## herbert2010 (8. April 2016)

Gewicht ist nicht alles


----------



## LockeTirol (8. April 2016)

Ich weiß, ich wollte das aber unbedingt mal probieren. Mal schauen was der Junior sagt.


----------



## nadine09 (8. April 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> @nadine09: Die Klingel gibt's für knapp 10€ aus China (Stichwort "Rockbros" bei Ebay mit Herkunftsland China)


Warum schreibt er dann, dass es eine Spurcycle ist?  k. A


----------



## dickerbert (9. April 2016)

Hier stand Quatsch.


----------



## Diman (9. April 2016)

Ein Abschiedsfoto


----------



## Wilfired (9. April 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Ein Abschiedsfoto



Wurde das verkauft? An wen und für wieviel? Winziges Radl, welche Größe hatten denn die Räder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (9. April 2016)

Jep, verkauft. Allerdings mit Originalteilen. Die Räder sind 12", es handelt sich um ein Supurb BO12.
https://www.supurb.de/Supurb-BO12-Kinder-Mountainbike


----------



## Wilfired (10. April 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Jep, verkauft. Allerdings mit Originalteilen. Die Räder sind 12", es handelt sich um ein Supurb BO12.
> https://www.supurb.de/Supurb-BO12-Kinder-Mountainbike



Ah, Danke. Tolles Rad für die Allerkleinsten. Wenn deins noch für unter Neupreis wegging, dann wär´s ja auch was für unseren Dreijährigen gewesen, blöd, hab ich deine Annonce wohl übersehen...


----------



## hugolost (10. April 2016)

Mit dem marsh Guard schon nicht mehr Serie. Eine Neue Bremse kommt noch diese Woche (Shimano BR-M615).
Mein Sohn war heute das erstemal Überhaupt im Wald Fahren. Waldweg Bergauf. Trails bergab. Und es klappte erstaunlich gut.

Gewichtsmäßig sind es noch 13,8Kg. Da kommt in den nächsten Monaten noch etwas runter (Bremse, Pedale, Reifen,...)


----------



## Fisch123 (11. April 2016)

13,8 kg, Wow! Kein Leichtgewicht. Ich sehe aber auch auf den ersten Blick keine hochwertigen Teile.
Welche Größe ist denn das? 20" oder 24"


----------



## hugolost (11. April 2016)

24". Aber für 250€ ist es OK. Er hat Spaß damit. Eine bremse hab ich gestern schon im Bikemarkt gekauft.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hirschy (14. April 2016)

Da wir nach nem Umzug endlich wieder mehr Wald in der Umgebung haben, gab´s für den Großen ´n Satz Black Jack. `n anderen Vorbau hatte ich zwecks angenehmerer Sitzposition bereits vorher schon mal montiert.

 

 



Und hier noch das Rad vom Kleinen (bald 3); kann schon fahren aber noch nicht richtig Bremsen und Anhalten ist auch noch ne wackelige Angelegenheit, da er nur knapp mit den Füßen an den Boden kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (14. April 2016)

hirschy schrieb:


> Und hier noch das Rad vom Kleinen (bald 3); kann schon fahren aber noch nicht richtig Bremsen und Anhalten ist auch noch ne wackelige Angelegenheit, da er nur knapp mit den Füßen an den Boden kommt.Anhang anzeigen 483210



Sattel weiter rein sollte doch helfen, dass die Füsslein den Boden berühren können...


----------



## hirschy (14. April 2016)

Danke für den Tip, ist aber´n älteres Foto mit der Einstellung vom Großen.


----------



## Linipupini (15. April 2016)

Ich präsentiere das neue 26" für meine große. Es fehlen noch ein paar Teile wie Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe und Schaltzug sowie die Leitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden. Gewicht so mit Pedal jetzt 8,8 kg. Der Votec Rahmen war wie auch die Steinbach Gabel sehr leicht.
Es gibt noch ein wenig zu tun, hoffe die restlichen Teile bekomme ich auch noch.
Gruss Meikel


----------



## Schibbl (15. April 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> ...
> Gewicht so mit Pedal jetzt 8,8 kg. Der Votec Rahmen war wie auch die Steinbach Gabel sehr leicht.
> ...


Was bedeutet sehr leicht? Hast du Gewichte? Und wer hat die Kurbel gekürzt? Ich empfinde das Cockpit als sehr hoch (im Vergleich zur Sattelhöhe).


----------



## Linipupini (15. April 2016)

Der Votec Rahmen hat ein Gewicht nackt von 1460 gr.
Die Steinbach wiegt gepulvert 590gr. 
Das Cockpit ist so hoch weil es ein 15" Rahmen ist und meine Tochter nicht gern so Race lastig unterwegs. Auch ergibt sich im Laufe der Zeit sowieso eine andere Sattelhöhe und dann passt es.
Die Kurbel habe ich selbst auf 150mm gekürzt.
Wir fahren alle eher kleinere Rahmen, weil wendiger.
Meikel


----------



## hugolost (17. April 2016)

Neue Bremse verbaut. Er wird mit jeder Tour sicherer auf den Trails.


----------



## evilrogi (21. April 2016)

Mario fährt seit gestern riprock 20 (begeistert!)...er wird demnächst fünf.

Damits hier auch noch steht: 11.2kg inkl. Pedale


----------



## Fisch123 (21. April 2016)

Was wiegt denn der Brummer? Specialized gibt wohl bewußt dafür kein Gewicht an.
Auch auf anderen Seiten habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Hrabnar (21. April 2016)

Bei Speci findest du gar keine Gewichtsangaben...bewusst.


----------



## hirschy (21. April 2016)

He he, schaut ja witzig aus...
http://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/specialized-riprock-996077.html hier spricht man von ca. 12kg...
Und hier https://www.specialized.com/de/de/riprock-rippers noch´n lustiges Video von den Dingern in Aktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingkolli (21. April 2016)

Interessant, das Riprock. Suche auch gerade ein 24"er für meine Tochter. Aber 999,- ist mir dann leider doch zu teuer und bei dem 500€ Modell frag ich mich, ob man wirklich ne mechanische Scheibenbremse will? Dann doch lieber V-Brakes, oder?


----------



## Diman (21. April 2016)

hirschy schrieb:


> hier spricht man von ca. 12kg...


Viel zu schwer, aber schon mal "richtige" Farbe








kingkolli schrieb:


> Suche auch gerade ein 24"er für meine Tochter.


BO24?


----------



## Fisch123 (21. April 2016)

kingkolli schrieb:


> Interessant, das Riprock. Suche auch gerade ein 24"er für meine Tochter. Aber 999,- ist mir dann leider doch zu teuer und bei dem 500€ Modell frag ich mich, ob man wirklich ne mechanische Scheibenbremse will? Dann doch lieber V-Brakes, oder?


Interessant ist anders!
wenn du ein interessantes 24" Cube unter 10kg suchst, schreib mich an. Ich gebe demnächst eins ab.


----------



## kingkolli (21. April 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> BO24?



Was ist BO24?


----------



## Fisch123 (21. April 2016)

https://www.supurb.de/Supurb-BO24-Kinder-Mountainbike


----------



## f_t_l (21. April 2016)

Das Specialized sieht aus als ob es dem Sohnemann Spass macht - das ist die Hauptsache, Gewicht ist imho nur zweitrangig


----------



## Diman (21. April 2016)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Gewicht ist imho nur zweitrangig


Solange es nicht berghoch geht oder man nicht mehr als 3km lange Strecken fährt.


----------



## Fisch123 (21. April 2016)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Gewicht ist imho nur zweitrangig


Wenn man an der Küste wohnt schon!


----------



## herbert2010 (21. April 2016)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Das Specialized sieht aus als ob es dem Sohnemann Spass macht - das ist die Hauptsache, Gewicht ist imho nur zweitrangig


Recht hast das ganze gesülze ums gewicht is schon nicht mehr normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (21. April 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Recht hast das ganze gesülze ums gewicht is schon nicht mehr normal


Genau, eigene Kinder dürfen aber Islabikes fahren.  Leute gibt es.


----------



## Fisch123 (21. April 2016)

1:0 für dich @Diman !
Lass den Herbert lieber Bilder zeigen, dass kann er besser


----------



## kc85 (21. April 2016)

Mein Bruder hat so ein Specialized RipRock für seinen gerade 5-jährigen angeschafft. Spaß hat der Stöpsel damit ohne Ende - und zwar mitten in Bayern. Bergauf kommt das Teil im Zweifelsfall an das extra umgebaute Follow-Me (das RipRock passt da nicht so ohne weiters dran).

Das Thema Gewicht bewertet halt jeder anders. Mir währe das Teil auch zu speckig auf den Hüften. Aber jeder wie er mag.

kc85


----------



## herbert2010 (21. April 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> 1:0 für dich @Diman !
> Lass den Herbert lieber Bilder zeigen, dass kann er besser


Na meiner fährt wenigstens, ausser gewichts w.. Sehe ich nix von euch 

Mehr mit den kids fahren und weniger Gedanken machen würde manchen hier nicht schaden


----------



## herbert2010 (21. April 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Genau, eigene Kinder dürfen aber Islabikes fahren.  Leute gibt es.



Er ist mal eines gefahren mitlerweile fährt er ein bike mit dem nichtmal du der berg raufkommen würdest 

Aber jedem das seine ...


----------



## evilrogi (21. April 2016)

Das riprock 20 habe ich mit 11.2 kg gewogen (inkl. Pedale).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilrogi (21. April 2016)

kingkolli schrieb:


> Interessant, das Riprock. Suche auch gerade ein 24"er für meine Tochter. Aber 999,- ist mir dann leider doch zu teuer und bei dem 500€ Modell frag ich mich, ob man wirklich ne mechanische Scheibenbremse will? Dann doch lieber V-Brakes, oder?


Warum? Bin selbst längere zeit mechanische avids am crosser gefahren, oft auch im winter oder mistwetter. Die waren echt gut, werden tendenziell unterschätzt.


----------



## Fisch123 (22. April 2016)

JUCHEM KIDSBIKE 20"
Schickes Teil, für die Retro Papas und Kids, die es werden wollen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Custom-made-...817999?hash=item41a9461a4f:gE0AAOSw8aNXGOdC

Da hat der Werner schon damals was tolles auf die Beine gestellt, leider ist das Tretlager ein wenig zu hoch gerutscht.
Der Preis für das damaliges Schmuckstück ist Welt.


----------



## trolliver (22. April 2016)

Interessant finde ich das Teil wegen des Namens, auch weil sich schon vor 20 Jahren jemand viele Gedanken um ein Thema gemacht hat, das wir hier zu mehreren 100 im Laufe einiger Jahre entwickeln.

Aus dem Grund aber würde den Preis niemals bezahlen. Wir sind doch schon etwas weiter bzw. bekommt man für das Geld wirklich etwas, das genau seinen Wünschen entspricht. Philipps Rad war ungefähr so teuer, wiegt auch 8kg, jeoch mit Nabendynamo, Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger. Und rot mußte es sein. Da müßte ich an Juchems Rad noch viel ändern, um das für einen deutlich höheren Preis unseren Wünschen anzupassen.

Das Tretlager ist nur leicht erhöht, das finde ich noch akzeptabel. Die Kurbel aber ist viel zu lang. Ansonsten paßt das Teil, was sollte einer wie Juchem auch an der Geometrie großartig falsch machen? Richtige MTB-Geo, für damalige Verhältnisse moderate Winkel, wenn mich die Perspektive nicht täuscht. Gefällt mir schon irgendwie. Schade, daß der Verkäufer keine großen Bilder eingestellt hat...


----------



## Fisch123 (22. April 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund aber würde den Preis niemals bezahlen. Wir sind doch schon etwas weiter bzw. bekommt man für das Geld wirklich etwas, das genau seinen Wünschen entspricht.


Wenn der richtige Retro Fan kommt zahlt er das auch! aber nicht nur wegen dem Namen!
Auch in der heutigen Zeit gehen Juchem Bikes nicht mehr so gut, außer mit Rohloff und dem ganzen Gedöns.
Klar sind wir heute weiter, aber für die damalige Zeit ein klasse innovatives Bike.


----------



## trolliver (22. April 2016)

Ja, das mag sein. Die Retrogeschichte habe ich noch nicht durchdrungen.   Verstehe ich einfach nicht.

Ich halte ein Moskito auch für ein für die Entstehungszeit richtig gutes Rad, doch sind die von der Entwicklung eingeholt worden, zumindest zieht eines deren Hauptargumente (Gewicht) überhaupt nicht mehr. Den Preis würde ich heute niemals zahlen.

Du scheinst die Gebrauchtpreise wirklich gut im Blick zu haben. ;-)) Ich habe keine Ahnung, was alte Schätzchen wert sind. Und das da (das Juchem) ist ja nun definitiv eines.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (22. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
heute fertig geworden,habe dabei viele Gebrauchtteile aus diversen Umbauten wie Lenker,Vorbau,Kurbel(gekürzt auf 150mm)LRS und auch aus dem Bikemarkt einige Teile verwendet.
Neu sind: Rahmen (1750gr) Pedale(327gr),11-42 Kassette(450gr)Schnellspanner,Sattelklemme und natürlich auch die Griffe.
Gesamtgewicht könnte ich nur mittels Personenwaage ermitteln:10,5kg.
Der Sattel wird noch gegen einen schwarz-grünen getauscht. 
Budget war unter 700€.
Gruss
Superior40


----------



## cbert80 (25. April 2016)

Im Moment 6,5 kg mit Ständer
Umgebaut hab ich: Superlight Nabe vorne + Alu Nippel 
						   leichte Kette
						   Pivotal Sattel
						   Vorbau
Geplant ist: Lila Nippel im HR
				 Kurbel (schwarz+leichter) 
				 Pedale Alu 
				 leichtere Stütze


----------



## trolliver (25. April 2016)

Eigenwillig, dieses Blau mit lila zu kombinieren. Das geht doch sicher auf die Wünsche des Nachwuchses zurück? ;-))

Gibt's auch noch ein Bild mit den anderen Komponenten wie schwarzer Kurbel?


----------



## cbert80 (25. April 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Eigenwillig, dieses Blau mit lila zu kombinieren. Das geht doch sicher auf die Wünsche des Nachwuchses zurück? ;-))
> 
> Gibt's auch noch ein Bild mit den anderen Komponenten wie schwarzer Kurbel?


Die Farbkombi kommt in echt besser raus.
Die Kurbelumbaugeschichte ist ja in Planung da aber das Budget erschöpft ist muss das noch etwas warten.


----------



## trolliver (25. April 2016)

Ah ja, kann ich verstehen - und ist bei uns auch so derzeit. ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (25. April 2016)

Ich habe auch mal etwas gebastelt. Den Rohling habe ich hier im Forum abgekauft. Leider (oder ein Glück) war der Lack in schlechten Zustand, so dass er gehen musste. Original Gabel war leider auch ein Brocken...
Kombiniert wurde alles mit günstigen roten Teilen aus China.
Getauscht wird noch die Kassette sowie die schwere Stütze. An die Kette hab ich auch gedacht  ;-)  Die Waage zeigt 8.5kg, was doch etwas erschreckend ist, wenn Papa selber mit nur 9kg fährt.


----------



## trolliver (26. April 2016)

Wenn du mit 9kg fährst (auch gänzlich ungefedert?), dann wirst du wohl wissen, wo die üppigen 8,5kg des kleinen Rades auf der Hüfte liegen. 8,5kg beim Selbstaufbau... muß wirklich nicht sein.   Kann man ja gleich zum Panzer von der Stange greifen...


----------



## Fisch123 (26. April 2016)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker sowie nicht leichter Rad und Reifensatz.


----------



## cbert80 (26. April 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker sowie nicht leichter Rad und Reifensatz.


Mit 450gr pro Reifen aber auch kein Schwergewicht


----------



## Fisch123 (26. April 2016)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Mit 450gr pro Reifen aber auch kein Schwergewicht


Summiert sich halt!
Mow Joe´s hatten 330gr.			= -240gr.
Original Vorbau gegen KCNC = -150gr.
Original Lenker gegen leicht	   = -100gr.
Sattelstütze alt / neu			= -150gr.
wie du siehst kommen da ganz schnell fast 700gr. zusammen, Radsatz incl. Kassette noch nicht eingerechnet, was ein richtiges Pfund ist!!


----------



## matsch (26. April 2016)

@Fisch123: Hättest ja gleich ein Satz Mow Joe's verbauen können, als du es mir verkauft hast ;-)

Also der Papa fährt ein 29er Hardtail (mit richtiger gefederter Gabel) 

aktueller Lenker ist aus Carbon und hat ca. 100g.
Vorbau hat 140g.
Mit der Stütze sind noch 50-100g zu holen.

Schwer ist halt der Cube Rahmen und der original LRS.


----------



## Diman (26. April 2016)

Bei Vorbau doch auch.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KALLOY-UNO-7...hash=item3a8d80e707:m:mdzRSfq4XEmH3bio3LImFgg


----------



## Fisch123 (26. April 2016)

matsch schrieb:


> @Fisch123: Hättest ja gleich ein Satz Mow Joe's verbauen können, als zu es mir verkauft hast ;-)


Ist halt immer das gleiche, die meisten Leute wollen nix ausgeben und alles so günstig wie möglich haben, mäkeln dann aber nachher rum.
Hätte ich aber 2 Mow Joe montiert (die ich zu der Zeit noch gehabt habe), wäre der Preis nochmal 50€ höher gewesen, da hätte es keiner, und auch du nicht, gekauft!


----------



## matsch (26. April 2016)

Es soll Leute geben die erkennen keine Ironie -->   *;-)*

Und ja, es geht immer leichter! Jedoch sollte ein schönes Rad zum erträglichen Preis entstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (26. April 2016)

matsch schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben die erkennen keine Ironie -->   *;-)*
> 
> Und ja, es geht immer leichter! Jedoch sollte ein schönes Rad zum erträglichen Preis entstehen.



Ja ja der Fisch ...so isse halt ...schreibt ja selber immer ohne Smileys...versteht se halt nich ....


----------



## Fisch123 (26. April 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Ja ja der Fisch ...so isse halt ...schreibt ja selber immer ohne Smileys...versteht se halt nich ....


Für dich hab ich extra mal ein paar zusammengestellt:










Kannst dir demnächst die raussuchen die du haben willst, wenn sie alle sind, melde dich einfach noch mal.


----------



## trolliver (26. April 2016)

Jeder hat doch schon mal Ironie nicht verstanden und ist selbst nicht verstanden worden; das ist eine Binse, Leute. Man muss deshalb jedoch nicht zu mehreren gegen einen stehen.

Übrigens gehören für mich Ironie und Smileys keineswegs zusammen bzw. setzt das eine die Nutzung des anderen voraus. Das wäre ja ein merkwürdiger Zwang. ;-))


----------



## shutupandride (26. April 2016)

Jetzt weiss ich nicht ob ich hier vor lauter smileys richtig bin,
probiers aber trotzdem mal ...

meinem Kleinen würde ich gerne 24" Disclaufräder spendieren.
Naben sind schon da, 32Loch Hügi 240.
Insofern brauch ich auch leichte (um 400g) 32Loch Felgen, ohne Bremsflanke (auch nicht lackiert wie bei Gunsha)
Dachte eigentlich an schicke BMX-Cruiser-Frontfelgen, aber die sind alle 36 Loch.
Auch Hersteller hab ich schon durchgeforstet, aber nix zu finden.
Hat jemand also eine Idee ?
Danke vorab!


----------



## Diman (26. April 2016)

Welche von Federleicht?






http://www.federleicht-bike.at/index.php/shop/komponenten-2016-04-23/laufraeder/komponenten/federleicht-hohlkammerfelge-24-fuer-disc-bremse-Detail


PS: Sorry, scheint wohl eine 24 Loch Felge zu sein.


----------



## track94 (26. April 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Für dich hab ich extra mal ein paar zusammengestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wie immer Toppp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (26. April 2016)

Oh, das ist schwierig. Ich hätte auf Kinlin getippt, aber die haben 28L, da wären die 24er noch eher mit Speichenmuster zu kombinieren.


----------



## Schibbl (26. April 2016)

Also 400 Gramm ist wirklich schwierig bei 32 Speichen und einem günstigen Preis.
Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt bleibt vor allem die ZTR Crest 24 Zoll https://www.bike24.de/p1149184.html mit ca. 330 Gramm ist diese auch weit unter deinen Gewichtsvorstellungen.
Wenn es ein breites Felgenbett sein soll (25mm) und die Felgen alle Schweinereien überdauern sollen dann bei fetten 600 Gramm Sun Ringle Singletrack SL1 Wenn 19 mm Maulweite ausreichend sind und du eine rundum sorglos Felge für sehr wenig Geld suchst (ca. 10€/Felge) und mit ca. 480 Gramm pro Felge leben kannst dann empfehle ich wärmstens die Remerx Dragon Line 719


----------



## Diman (26. April 2016)

Schibbl schrieb:


> die ZTR Crest 24 Zoll https://www.bike24.de/p1149184.html


32 Loch Liefertermin unbekannt


----------



## Diman (26. April 2016)

Schibbl schrieb:


> empfehle ich wärmstens die Remerx Dragon Line 719


Wo gibt es die denn zu kaufen?


----------



## Schibbl (26. April 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die denn zu kaufen?


Ich habe diese direkt in Tschechien bestellt. Der Kontakt war sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich.
http://www.ekolo-kolo.cz/p/2038/rafek-507x19-dragon-l-719-ba1ngbs-32


----------



## Diman (27. April 2016)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ich habe diese direkt in Tschechien bestellt.


Hab den Link gefolgt, verstehe nur Bahnhof.


----------



## Fisch123 (27. April 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Hab den Link gefolgt, verstehe nur Bahnhof.


Wohl dem, der Tschechisch kann.
Ich ebenso!


----------



## Schibbl (27. April 2016)

Das gelbe Ding unten rechts unter der blauen Wolke ist ein Chatfenster. Da drauf klicken und auf Englisch Fragen stellen. Jan Modrák ist normalerweise schnell zur Stelle. Alternativ info[at]ekolo-kolo.cz


----------



## Stef190 (28. April 2016)

Hallo, wollte euch mal mein Projekt für mein 8 Jährigen zeigen. Ziel war ein Bike zu bauen was gut mitwachsen kann und eine gute Grundlage für spätere Umbauten ist. Derzeit ist es für das Fahren im häuslichen Umfeld oder für einige Touren mit den Eltern auf dem Radweg gedacht. Gewicht komplett 11.4 kg.   Dirt-Rahmen UMF  (M)
26 Zoll
Nabendynamo
i-motion3
Starrgabel
140-Kurbeln


----------



## maddn11 (28. April 2016)

Den Lenker und Vorbau würde ich aber doch noch tauschen. Mit dem Vorbau rauf und dem Lenker wieder runter bringt nur Gewicht. Und der Griffwinkel ist bestimmt auch gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stef190 (28. April 2016)

Das ist erstmal ne Kombi um die richtige Geometrie zu finden. Wenn die steht dann wird es gegen entsprechende Komponenten getauscht.


----------



## trolliver (29. April 2016)

Ziemlich langer Rahmen - oder täuscht die Perspektive?


----------



## Fisch123 (29. April 2016)

Die Lenkerstellung schaut sehr lustig aus!
Wie ist die Kettenspannung gelöst?


----------



## Stef190 (29. April 2016)

Hallo,

ja der Rahmen ist relativ lang. Horizontale Oberrohrlänge = 585, Oberrohrlänge = 560, soll ja mitwachsen, daher auch die Lenkerstellung. Wenn er es bekommt dann wird das noch auf Ihn angepasst. Für Ketten gibt es halbe Glieder und damit passt es bei der Kombi. Später soll dann mal mit Kettenschaltung und Federgabel ausgerüstet werden. Bisher fährt er aber nur im Umfeld auf ordentlichen Wegen und kleine Strecken von daher ist das der Grundstock bis er weiter ist (dann wird wieder gebaut).


----------



## trolliver (29. April 2016)

Horizontal 585? Das ist genau meine OR-Länge, von einem Rahmenbauer (Nöll) errechnet; und ich habe ziemlich kurze Beine, brauche also bei 1,80 Länge einen extra langen Rahmen, um normal sportlich zu sitzen. Für einen "Kleinen" ist das dann aber wirklich sportlich!


----------



## Fisch123 (29. April 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Für einen "Kleinen" ist das dann aber wirklich sportlich!


Supersportlich würde ich sagen!!


----------



## Stef190 (29. April 2016)

Also bei meinen (ich 1,78m) ist die horizontale Oberrohrlänge auch 590 ich habe aber einen 140 Vorbau und einen weit zurück geschobenen Sattel. Sportlich sicherlich. Wir werden sehen wie er zurecht kommt. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## maddn11 (29. April 2016)

.


----------



## maddn11 (29. April 2016)

Eigentlich halte ich ja überhaupt nichts von Fullys für Kinder, aber ich habe ein "relativ bezahlbares" Scott Spark 24'' JR RC gefunden, bei dem ich irgendwie nicht widerstehen konnte. Der Vorbesitzer hatte z.T. schon mit ultraleichten Komponenten getunt (SID Team, leichte Laufräder mit DT Swiss 240s Naben, Avid Juicy Ultimate Bremsen mit Carbon Griffen), mir aber noch einiges zum Anpassen übrig gelassen.
Den Antrieb hab ich auf 2x9 runter (Scott hatte 170er 3-fach Kurbeln mit 44er Kettenblatt verbaut ) und Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Kurbeln verbessert. Wenn die Reifen und Schläuche (weil 24'' immer schwerer wie 26'' sind, baue ich 26er Leichtschläuche ein. Geht, muss man aber auf Falten aufpassen) noch gewechselt sind, werde ich bei ca. 10,5kg liegen . Die Kurbeln werde ich auch noch 2cm kürzen oder tauschen.
Die Federung lässt sich ultrasoft einstellen und nach dem Zerlegen und Schmieren der hinteren Gelenke funktioniert das Hinten wie Vorne super gut! Das hätte ich gar nicht erwartet.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten, bis der Fahrer ca 10cm größer geworden ist und richtig drauf passt. Ich freu mich schon drauf.
Und bevor jemand meckert: die 2 fehlenden Kettenblattschrauben und Lenkerendstopfen werden natürlich noch montiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (29. April 2016)

Schick! Mein Freund, mit dem ich früher zig mal in den Alpen war, ist immer auf Scotts gefahren und schwor auf die Marke. Hatte auch alle zwei Jahre ein neues... Schaut eher nach commodem Cruisen aus als nach Rennsemmel.


----------



## shutupandride (29. April 2016)

was ist mit dem Tretlager bei post #1151 los ???


----------



## Stef190 (29. April 2016)

Was ist damit?


----------



## shutupandride (29. April 2016)

viel zu tief, wohl die Gabel zu kurz für den Rahmen ...


----------



## Stef190 (30. April 2016)

Bewusst. Wenn das Kind größer wird kommt ne entsprechende Federgabel rein.


----------



## Thor79 (30. April 2016)

Hallo,hier mal das neue Rad unserer Kurzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (30. April 2016)

Selber aufgebaut oder von der Stange?


----------



## Thor79 (30. April 2016)

Iss von der Stange.


----------



## storck-riesen (1. Mai 2016)




----------



## LemonLipstick (4. Mai 2016)

20" und 26" selberbruzzler unserer jungs .....



 

lg, michael.


----------



## nadine09 (4. Mai 2016)

Fast fertig


----------



## tuubaduur (5. Mai 2016)

Erste Runde mit dem "neuen" 24".


----------



## nadine09 (7. Mai 2016)

Projekt Commencal Ramones 16 zoll "finished"  vielen lieben Dank nochmal an @LemonLipstick für die tolle Unterstützung!  Übergabe ist heute erfolgt.  Sohnemann stolz und mega happy über den Freilauf.  Er sitzt mit seinen 96cm perfekt auf dem Bike.


----------



## monsterlurchi (7. Mai 2016)

Wir sind kurz vor Wechsel auf das 24er. Ich kann mich nur noch nicht so recht entscheiden was es werden soll.


----------



## Surtre (8. Mai 2016)

Das 16"-Stadtrad ist heute mit vereinten Kräften fertig geworden:



Mit dem 16"-Geländerad ging es heute auf die erste kleine Tour:


----------



## trolliver (9. Mai 2016)

Der extrem lange Hinterbau sieht aus meiner Sicht extrem gewöhnungsbedürftig aus beim Stadtrad. Und für ein Stadtrad vermisse ich übliche Zutaten wie Schutzbleche oder auch Licht. Aber das ist bei Spielzeugen ja reine Ansichts- und Geschmackssache.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (10. Mai 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Projekt Commencal Ramones 16 zoll "finished"


War das ein Komplettbike? Wenn ja, hast Du die "alten" Teile mal gewogen?


----------



## nadine09 (10. Mai 2016)

Ja,  es war leider ein komplettes Bike. Und ich habe mich fürchterlich geärgert, als ich letzte Woche feststellen durfte, dass es den Rahmen bei Commencal auch einzeln gibt... Heul 

Ich habe einzelne Teile gewogen. Das Rad komplett leider nicht.  Die original Gabel wiegt 1100g,  Innenlager ist Stahl mit einzelnen Kugellagern.  Steuersatz,  Sattelklemme, Stütze... Alles Stahl....Nur der Rahmen 59€ + Versand im Angebot... Das ganze Bike 219€ +15€ Versand.  Das Geld hätte ich schön sparen können.... Fluch


----------



## DAKAY (10. Mai 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Ja,  es war leider ein komplettes Bike. Und ich habe mich fürchterlich geärgert, als ich letzte Woche feststellen durfte, dass es den Rahmen bei Commencal auch einzeln gibt... Heul
> 
> Ich habe einzelne Teile gewogen. Das Rad komplett leider nicht.  Die original Gabel wiegt 1100g,  Innenlager ist Stahl mit einzelnen Kugellagern.  Steuersatz,  Sattelklemme, Stütze... Alles Stahl....Nur der Rahmen 59€ + Versand im Angebot... Das ganze Bike 219€ +15€ Versand.  Das Geld hätte ich schön sparen können.... Fluch


Link?


----------



## nadine09 (10. Mai 2016)

Vom Rahmen oder vom ganzen Rad?

COMMENCAL 2015 | FRAME RAMONES 16 YELLOW W/DECAL http://www.commencalstore.de/frame-ramones-16-yellow-w-decal-c2x15078611	(Teile von CM Browser)   (nur noch in gelb)  


Das komplette Rad gibt's nur noch in rot/schwarz.... RAMONES 16 RED 2016 http://www.commencalstore.de/ramones-16-red-2016-c2x19998431	(Teile von CM Browser)


----------



## DAKAY (10. Mai 2016)

Meinte den Rahmen, Danke.
War irgendwie in nem ganz anderen Commencalshop.


----------



## trolliver (10. Mai 2016)

Hätte man noch eine Gabel suchen müssen zum Rahmen. Ob das soo viel günstiger geworden wäre?


----------



## DAKAY (11. Mai 2016)

Ich schwanke etwas zwischen Belter und Ramones als erstes Rad, was meint ihr? 
Oder beides?


----------



## Diman (11. Mai 2016)

Supurb BO16 und wenn Richtung Belter gehen sollte Kubikes oder CNOC16.


----------



## trolliver (11. Mai 2016)

Als Komplettrad sind die oben genannten deutlich hochwertiger als die Commencal-Räder. Für die spricht meiner Meinung nach hauptsächlich die Optik, wenn sie einem so gefällt. Dann könnte man auch aufbauen, vorausgesetzt, man hat eine Quelle für eine akzeptabel leichte 16"-Gabel in 1 1/8" Ahead mit Cantisockeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (11. Mai 2016)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten, das superb hat es mir sehr angetan. Besonders die Automatikschaltung finde ich spitze.


----------



## nadine09 (11. Mai 2016)

Meine Gabel Quelle ist der Herr Fischer von KANIABIKES.... Und der Rahmen von Commencal ist top, alles was angebaut wurde ist.... Reden wir lieber nicht drüber.


----------



## Surtre (11. Mai 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Und für ein Stadtrad vermisse ich übliche Zutaten wie Schutzbleche oder auch Licht.


Das kommt tagesaktuell ans Rad. Dauerhaft muss aber noch eine Klingel verbaut werden.


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Mai 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Meine Gabel Quelle ist der Herr Fischer von KANIABIKES.... Und der Rahmen von Commencal ist top, alles was angebaut wurde ist.... Reden wir lieber nicht drüber.


Also nur mal zur Info!!!
bei Kaniabikes.com ( hat nichts mit Hr. Fischer zu tun) gibt es unter Zubehör 
Alugabel in 16- 26" in verschiedenen Farben!!!  Die liegen bei ca. 49€ wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Einfach mal reinschauen


----------



## nadine09 (11. Mai 2016)

Oh dann muss ich mich wohl auf der Internetseite ordentlich verlesen haben!  Ach und der Herr Fischer, mit dem ich am Telefon immer spreche ist bestimmt ein ganz anderer Herr Fischer.  

Immer wieder schön von dir zu lesen.  

Jedenfalls bekommt man bei dem Herrn Fischer, den ich von der Kaniabikes Seite kenne, die Gabeln, die ich für meine Projekte benötigt habe.


----------



## cbert80 (11. Mai 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Oh dann muss ich mich wohl auf der Internetseite ordentlich verlesen haben!  Ach und der Herr Fischer, mit dem ich am Telefon immer spreche ist bestimmt ein ganz anderer Herr Fischer.
> 
> Immer wieder schön von dir zu lesen.
> 
> Jedenfalls bekommt man bei dem Herrn Fischer, den ich von der Kaniabikes Seite kenne, die Gabeln, die ich für meine Projekte benötigt habe.


Kaniabikes.eu = Herr Fischer 
Kaniabikes.com = Shop  (nicht Herr Fischer )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (11. Mai 2016)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Kaniabikes.eu = Herr Fischer
> Kaniabikes.com = Shop  (nicht Herr Fischer )


Stimmt! Wer lesen kann ist deutlich im Vorteil.
Danke @cbert80


----------



## nadine09 (11. Mai 2016)

Was bitte an meiner Aussage war jetzt falsch?


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Mai 2016)

Extra nochmal für @nadine09 :

http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer/Zubehoer-24/Gabeln-Frogbikes-16-26-Zoll.html

Guggst du mal da, wenn du was brauchst. Kannst du ganz einfach bestellen, ohne Hr. Fischer anzurufen.

Sabine


----------



## nadine09 (11. Mai 2016)

Kann doch jeder machen wie er will.  Bestellst du für 49€ im Shop oder telefonierst mit jemandem der offiziell als Kontakt angegeben ist und bekommst mit freundlicher Beratung einen gewünschten Artikel auf Rechnung. 

Was war jetzt an meiner Aussage falsch? Übrigens hab ich knapp die Hälfte für das gute Stück bezahlt...Wenn man persönlich spricht und mit Lackfehlern leben kann.  Aber mach du mal ruhig hier weiter den Checker.... Ich bin raus. Ist ja schließlich auch ne Galerie...


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Mai 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Meine Gabel Quelle ist der Herr Fischer von KANIABIKES.... Und der Rahmen von Commencal ist top, alles was angebaut wurde ist.... Reden wir lieber nicht drüber.


Ich glaube du hast damit angefangen.
Ich bin kein Checker, habe nur Tips gegeben. Wenn es dich nicht interessiert,
und du auch nicht peiltst,  wer was ist,
dann antworte einfach nicht darauf.
Ich habe fertig! Ist ja ne Galerie.
Und da es eine Galerie ist, stelle ich mal ein Bildchen ein, von dem CMP 20" welches ich mal gebaut habe. 6,8 kg.


----------



## spümco (12. Mai 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Ja,  es war leider ein komplettes Bike. Und ich habe mich fürchterlich geärgert, als ich letzte Woche feststellen durfte, dass es den Rahmen bei Commencal auch einzeln gibt... Heul
> 
> Ich habe einzelne Teile gewogen. Das Rad komplett leider nicht.  Die original Gabel wiegt 1100g,  Innenlager ist Stahl mit einzelnen Kugellagern.  Steuersatz,  Sattelklemme, Stütze... Alles Stahl....Nur der Rahmen 59€ + Versand im Angebot... Das ganze Bike 219€ +15€ Versand.  Das Geld hätte ich schön sparen können.... Fluch


Danke - da gehts mir ja ganz genau so - habe mir letztes Jahr in voller Euphorie ein Komplettrad geordert, zwar schon mit der Absicht dies und das zu tauschen, aber dass es so schlimm ist...
Hast Du die Laufräder auch getauscht?


----------



## nadine09 (12. Mai 2016)

Nein, die Laufräder hab ich gelassen. Das hätte den Kostenrahmen gesprengt.


----------



## spümco (12. Mai 2016)

ok, und wo bist Du letztlich mit dem Gewicht gelandet?


----------



## nadine09 (13. Mai 2016)

Bei 6,7kg


----------



## spümco (13. Mai 2016)

Naja, ist ja so schlecht nun auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (13. Mai 2016)

ich finde man muss auch mal sehen, dass die commençal bikes locker mehr als 100 e guenstiger sind als ku bike, kania etc. da ist klar, dass irgendwo auch gespart wird, aber preis leistung finde ich stimmt und das bei schoenem design.


----------



## veraono (14. Mai 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> ich finde man muss auch mal sehen, dass die commençal bikes locker mehr als 100 e guenstiger sind als ku bike, kania etc. da ist klar, dass irgendwo auch gespart wird, aber preis leistung finde ich stimmt und das bei schoenem design.


Preis/Leistung ist m.E. bei Frog-Bikes unschlagbar, ist nicht ultraleicht aber es sind auch keine Stahl-Kurbeln oder -Gabeln dran. Für Commencal spricht natürlich ganz klar das Design


----------



## nadine09 (14. Mai 2016)

Das stimmt,  und wenn man sich nur auf den Commencal Rahmen bezieht ist der Preis auch top.


----------



## federwech (7. Juni 2016)

Der 20 Zöller steht nun bereit, wir warten auf den Tag der Übergabe, sprich den Geburtstag


----------



## loellipop (7. Juni 2016)

Ist die Bildgestaltung mit den Linien im Vorder- und Hintergrund und den Farben u. Proportionen Zufall oder bewusst so gemacht?
Geiles Bild, wenn ich ein Rad fotografiere sieht es immer irgendwie blöd aus.


----------



## federwech (7. Juni 2016)

Du meinst mit den Linien den Unterschied zwischen Boden und Wand, bzw das Gitter im Boden?
Gewollt, jein, würd ich sagen 
Habe versucht nen gleichmässigen Hintergrund zu finden, Weniger als 2 Farben hab ich nicht geschafft 

Ist das Bild besser?



Okay, ohne das Gitter wäre das Bild klarer gestaltet. Da haste Recht!


----------



## loellipop (7. Juni 2016)

Das erste finde ich besser, war keine Kritik, die Darstellung gefällt mir wirklich.
Meine Tochter hat übrigens das gleiche Rad in 24 Zoll, mal sehen ob ich bei uns auch irgendwo so Linien finde


----------



## federwech (7. Juni 2016)

Falls nicht, kommst vorbei. Unsere Tiefgarage hat ein paar brauchbare Linien


----------



## trolliver (7. Juni 2016)

Und Platz... was man da an Rädern oder Radkram unterbringen könnte.... träum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (7. Juni 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Und Platz... was man da an Rädern oder Radkram unterbringen könnte.... träum...



I.M. würde ich nur Boote in einer Tiefgarage lagern .....zumindest hier am Niederrhein


----------



## SimplonDotNet (10. Juni 2016)

Das sind die Räder von unseren beiden grösseren Kinder. Beide Räder stammen ursprünglich von Usern aus dem Forum und wurden an unsere Bedürfnisse angepasst.
Das silberne ist ein IBS Titan aus den 90er Jahren mit gekürzter BMX Brand-X Titan-Gabel und das 20" ein Custom Rahmen mit Leichtbau-Parts aufgebaut. 10,5 Kg beide zusammen


----------



## Linipupini (10. Juni 2016)

Ist das der Customizing Rahmen von @Roelof?


----------



## SimplonDotNet (10. Juni 2016)

Ja


----------



## ottmar (12. Juni 2016)

der Junior wächst und wächst, jetzt war sein erstes 26er fällig: Cube Attention Rahmen in 14 Zoll, verbunden mit den schönen Teilen, die von meinen Rädern noch übrig waren:







Gruß
ottmar


----------



## marcel_wob (13. Juni 2016)

So, endlich (fast) fertig:
20" Poison mit Kania Gabel




Schaltwerk wird noch getauscht, sonst Endzustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (13. Juni 2016)

ottmar schrieb:


> der Junior wächst und wächst, jetzt war sein erstes 26er fällig: Cube Attention Rahmen in 14 Zoll, verbunden mit den schönen Teilen, die von meinen Rädern noch übrig waren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rein interessehalber...funzt der Umwerfer so?


----------



## ottmar (13. Juni 2016)

gute frage, bei seine Cube 240 und auf dem Montageständer gings so, in real life braucht er es derzeit nicht. Demnächst kommt ein neuer dran.

gruß
ottmar


----------



## mike79 (14. Juni 2016)

ottmar schrieb:


> der Junior wächst und wächst, jetzt war sein erstes 26er fällig: Cube Attention Rahmen in 14 Zoll, verbunden mit den schönen Teilen, die von meinen Rädern noch übrig waren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was wiegt denn die Fuhre so in etwa?


----------



## mick_1978! (17. Juni 2016)

Heute kamen die ersten Teile und so bin ich in den Keller zum schrauben. Brems-, Schaltaußenhüllen, Kassette, Schaltwerk und Trigger getauscht. Am WE werden Alu Nippel in Orange und Blau verbaut. Am Abend vor dem Geburtstag kommen noch ein anderer Lenker, orangener Vorbau und Aest Pedale vom aktuellen 16" drauf.


----------



## rsu (21. Juni 2016)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier gesteinigt zu werden....

Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Meinem Sohn machts Spass...


----------



## giant_r (22. Juni 2016)

rsu schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier gesteinigt zu werden....
> Anhang anzeigen 505176


gesteinigt wirst du dafuer nicht, du kriegst das mondraker nur um den hals gehaengt und wirst dann in den see auf dem foto geworfen.....
aber mal abgesehen vom gewicht finde ich erstaunlich, dass die mondrakers da doch ziemlich viel fahrrad fuers geld anbieten. (zumindest hier in spanien habe ich es als angebot doch ziemlich weit unter uvp gesehen)
komisch auch, dass das gesamtpaket beim panzer irgendwie viel stimmiger ist als beim finalist. da passt die geo m.e. nach ueberhaupt nicht und die verbauten teile auch nicht. also viel spass mit dem teil, wenn es denn mal beschleunigt ist....


----------



## Schibbl (22. Juni 2016)

rsu schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier gesteinigt zu werden....


Zweifach Fingershift an der Kurbel? Da lernt der Junior gleich noch dass ölige Finger zu einem echten Biker dazugehören. Bei den breiten Reifen solltest du über eine Heliumfüllung nachdenken, da sinkt das Gewicht des Gesamtrades auf ein verträgliches Niveau. Aber mach nicht zu viel, sonst musst du noch einen Zeppelinlandeanker dran bauen.


----------



## Roelof (22. Juni 2016)

Helium ist haglich im Reifen. das Team Telekom hat das glaub ich mal bei der Tour de France ausprobiert, und ich glaube mich an etwas mehr als 20g pro Reifen Gewichtsersparnis zu erinnern. Das Problem war aber, dass die Schläufe den Druck nicht gehalten haben.


----------



## Schibbl (22. Juni 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> ... etwas mehr als 20g pro Reifen Gewichtsersparnis ...


Schnell das Tafelwerk herausgekramt ... verdammt ist das Ding verstaubt und alt ... Volumen von Zylindern berechnen ... wie nochmal? ... Ach ja .. Dreisatz mit den Volumen ... Whooping! *350 Gramm pro Reifen beim 26x4.0 Zoll Rad* gespart durch Helium. Wir brauchen dichteren Gummi an den Reifen. Irgendwas mit Nano und Graphen und so. Ich bestelle mir jetzt so ne Gasbuddl und mach Micky Maus nach.


----------



## evilrogi (22. Juni 2016)

rsu schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier gesteinigt zu werden....
> 
> Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Meinem Sohn machts Spass...



Meiner hat auch big fun mit seinem Riprock mit Plusreifen! Was solls, das ist doch die Hauptsache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (22. Juni 2016)

evilrogi schrieb:


> Meiner hat auch big fun mit seinem Riprock mit Plusreifen! Was solls, das ist doch die Hauptsache!



Sehr schöne  Landschaft  ....
du musst das Rad mehr rausarbeiten


----------



## rsu (22. Juni 2016)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Zweifach Fingershift an der Kurbel? Da lernt der Junior gleich noch dass ölige Finger zu einem echten Biker dazugehören. Bei den breiten Reifen solltest du über eine Heliumfüllung nachdenken, da sinkt das Gewicht des Gesamtrades auf ein verträgliches Niveau. Aber mach nicht zu viel, sonst musst du noch einen Zeppelinlandeanker dran bauen.



Den zweifach Fingershift übernimmt der Papa mit langfinger Handschuhen und das Helium übernimmt von Zeit zu Zeit die schiebende Hand des Papa, vor allem bergauf  Das Rad muss natürlich im Gelände bergab bewegt werden  Gewicht schlägt nach Tuning mit knapp über 11kg zu Buche, da werden die meisten hier lachen... Standard Räder kommen aber leicht auf das gleiche Gewicht oder mehr.

Gute Kompromiss sind für mich die neuen Plus-Räder.


----------



## evilrogi (23. Juni 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne  Landschaft  ....
> du musst das Rad mehr rausarbeiten



Da hat Grossvater um den Bauernhof eine Bike-taugliche Grasnarbe gemäht für Mario - nett, nicht? Ich werde mir Mühe geben für bessere Fotos das nächste Mal ;-)....


----------



## ilfer (23. Juni 2016)

Hier die Räder meiner beiden Jungs (6 und 8). GHOST Powerkid 24 von 2015, umgebaut auf SRAM NX 1x11 mit Sunrace-Kassette. Wiegen zwar an die 12 Kilo, aber die Jungs haben tierisch Spaß damit 

Genaue Infos zum Umbau hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ghost-powerkid-24-umbau-von-3x8-auf-1x11-sram-nx.807822/


----------



## matthias,wandel (27. Juni 2016)

"Carbon Boy", 1940g


----------



## Roelof (27. Juni 2016)

Sieht als, als wäre ein Stahl-Teil mit Glasfasermatten/Rovings und gefärbtem Harz umwickelt worden... und das ganze mit zu viel Harz, ohne Vakuum oder Kompression jeglicher Art.


----------



## matthias,wandel (27. Juni 2016)

Alles ist Carbon Gelege (250`er Gramatur). Rahmen ist hohl und nicht ein Stahl-umwickelter Rahmen. Zuviel Harz stimmt. Gabel ist ein Schaumkern mit umwickelten C-Rovings. Es war /ist ein Prototyp für das herstellen eines Laufrades aus Carbon (komplett) in Eigenbau. Dabei integrierten Steuersatz und Geometrie für bessere Fahrbarkeit geg. Standard Laufrädern (Puky) eingebracht.


----------



## Linipupini (27. Juni 2016)

Uff, ist das maximal hässlich! Wie kommt man nur auf so eine Idee?
Ist aber auch nur meine Meinung. Mir wäre das peinlich meine kleinsten damit rumfahren zu lassen.
Dann lieber Puky in pink. Carbon wird überbewertet.
Nix für ungut
Meikel


----------



## nadine09 (27. Juni 2016)

Ich finde es zwar nicht wahnsinnig schick, aber irgendwie cool. Zumal unter 2kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (27. Juni 2016)

Aus Carbon kann man schon tolle Sachen bauen aber dann bitte ungefähr so


----------



## wintermute (27. Juni 2016)

naja, 
finde es fast ein bisschen schade, wass hier gleich für ein Gegenwind einem entgegenweht.
Kein Zweifel, es gab schon Eigenbauten, die vom Finish mehr hergemacht haben.
Aber keine Ahnung wie fit der Erbauer beim "Carbonisieren" ist,
Meine Selbstbaumöbel hatten anfangs einen ähnlichen Charme 
Ich find's gut.

@matthias.wandel: nicht entmutigen lassen, sind alle schon verwöhnt hier... 

Thomas


----------



## maddn11 (27. Juni 2016)

Es hat halt nicht jeder die technischen Möglichkeiten, das so perfekt zu machen. Ich finde, es ist eine beachtliche Leistung und das Kind kann und wird auf das Einzelstück stolz sein.
Ich wünsche nur, dass es stabil genug ist...


----------



## Linipupini (27. Juni 2016)

wintermute schrieb:


> finde es fast ein bisschen schade, wass hier gleich für ein Gegenwind einem entgegenweht.


Eigene Meinung positiv oder auch negativ hat nichts mit Gegenwind zu tun!
wenn jemand seine Sachen hier preisgibt, muss er natürlich auch damit rechnen nicht immer positive Rückmeldungen zu bekommen.
Geht mir doch genauso , ich kann aber auch mit Kritik umgehen.


----------



## Roelof (27. Juni 2016)

matthias schrieb:


> Alles ist Carbon Gelege (250`er Gramatur). Rahmen ist hohl und nicht ein Stahl-umwickelter Rahmen. Zuviel Harz stimmt. Gabel ist ein Schaumkern mit umwickelten C-Rovings. Es war /ist ein Prototyp für das herstellen eines Laufrades aus Carbon (komplett) in Eigenbau. Dabei integrierten Steuersatz und Geometrie für bessere Fahrbarkeit geg. Standard Laufrädern (Puky) eingebracht.



Ich finde es schön, wenn man sich mit den Kinderrädern selbst verwirklicht - an Kohlefaser selbstlegen hab ich mich noch nicht heran gewagt.  Rein aus Interesse - welches Harz hast du da verwendet, wieviel Lagen hast du verklebt und wie hast du das ganze Ding getrocknet/aushärten lassen?? Hast du schon einen Belastung/Bruchtest damit gemacht? Sind die Löcher für die Achsen der Räder aus dem Vollmaterial gebohrt oder hast du da ev. Hülsen einlaminiert?? 

Kennst du den Kohlefaser-Rahmen von Brano Meres, den er in seiner Garage gebaut hat?? Er hat eine Rahmenlehre aus Sperrholz gebaut, sich einen Schaumkern zurecht geschnitzt und diesen ähnlich wie du bei der Gabel umwickelt. Aber anstatt ihn Lufttrocknen zu lassen, hat er ein elastisches Isolationsband mit einer Kanüle eingestochen und dieses straff um den Rahmen gewickelt. Eventuell hilft aber auch ein kommerzielles Saugflies. 

edit: hatte den Link noch gespeichert.
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-I-built-a-carbon-bike-frame-at-home-and-a-bam/

Vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## giant_r (27. Juni 2016)

etwas haesslich und grob ja, aber trotzdem interressant. und doch eigentlich toll, dass du dich an das thema wagst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi67 (27. Juni 2016)

Ich finde es gut wenn sich jemand was traut was es noch nicht gab. Sicher kann man die Optik noch verbessern aber es ist bestimmt erst
ein Prototyp um auch auszuprobieren was technisch möglich ist.
Der Aufbau ist nicht unbedingt hässlicher als manche Fahrradmissgeburten die hier vorgestellt werden weil die Erbauer den letzten Gramm hinterher rennen.


----------



## matthias,wandel (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen.

Das Projekt ist entstanden weil mein Sohn (2J) mit mir gerne auf der BMX Bahn und im bergigen unterwegs ist. Bisher hatte ich Produkte von der Fa. Puky. Zuletzt das LR M. Leider stösst man mit diesen bedingt durch die Bauart schnell an Grenzen. Die Lenkgeometrie des Puky ist nicht ganz glücklich gewählt, da die Drehachse von Gabel und Lenker auf einem Punkt liegen. Dadurch ist das Puky sehr "flatterig", zwar agil aber auch schnell überfordernt. Weiters ist das Gewicht, gerade beim Berg-/Kicker hoch schieben ein Punkt gewesen.

Bei dem oben gezeigten Laufrad ist die Basis der Achsen-Lenkanordnungen das Puky LR M. Die Gabel hat 10mm Vorlauf bekommen und die Lenker-/Vorbau Carbon Kombi hat 30mm Lenker Vorbau. Dadurch läuft das Velo bergab sehr schön stabil und ist nicht mehr flattrig wie beim Original. Um das Gewicht zu senken wurde schnell klar, ein Stahl Puky zu tuinen bringt nicht viel. Also konsequent alles (bis auf Sattel, Laufräder) aus Carbon herstellen. Da das viele Teilen geworden sind und ich erstmal noch nicht in eine Serien Produktion gehen wollte, viel die Fertigungsart auf pures Handlaminat im auflaminieren. Alle Rohre bis auf Lenker und Sattelstütze sind selbst hergestellt.
Der Rahmen ist zuerst mit einer 800`er Gramm Lage laminiert wurden und anschliessend gleich die Finish Lage 250`er Gramm. Damit kommt man auf eine DIcke von ca. 1,1mm. Die Ausfallenden bzw. der direkte Schraub Bereich sind 6mm Gelege, dabei abwechselnd 800/250. Hülse ist keine einlaminiert, wobei bei der gewehlten Dicke vom Laminat ich mir keine Sorgen mache über mögliche Überbelastungen durch Flöchenpressung oder bedingte Schubkräfte auf die Bohrungs-Innenwand. Das gleiche ist bei der Gabel. Hier habe ich einen geschnitzten Schaumkern genutzt und der Einfachheit halber Rovings genutzt um alles zum ummanteln. Die AUsfallenden sind als Gelege/Roving Mischung eingebracht und auch 6mm Stark.
Wie bereits geschrieben hatte habe ich dann auch gleich auf Integrierten Steuersatz den Rahmen aufgebaut.

Gerechnet ist das ganze nicht aber die Nachbarskinder (ca.40Kg) sind schon fleissig damit herum gedüst. Einzig der Kokua Sattel hatte dabei aufgegeben 

Klar sind öffentliche Forums zum regen Austausch gedacht und mit den geschriebenen Meinungen muss man Leben (Leben können). Ich bin selbst Ingenieur und seid 10Jahren in der Schienenfahrzeug Branche tätig. Dabei vielfach mit den GFK Frontkabinen von Triebzügen betraut. Was das entwickeln mit Designern, das Konzipieren und Konstruieren, sowie Fertigen von Lieferanten beinhaltet. Ich kann und muss mit Kritik leben können aber wenn dann Schätze ich diese auch nur von gleichen Fachspezialisten.

Ich plane sogar eine Kleinproduktion von dem Carbon Laufrad. Mit verschiedenen Ferigungsmethoden rechnen wir das ganze gerade. Für mich auch deshalb interessant, wie kommt so ein mögliches Produkt an und wie viel ist jemand bereit dafür zu bezahlen. Gerne könnt ihr mir dazu euer Feedback geben. Bitte aber sachlich und respektvoll.

Grüsse Matthias


----------



## 007ike (28. Juni 2016)

Find ich interessant. Der Prototyp ist zwar wirklich etwas "grob", aber das Konzept gefällt mir.
Wenn ich sehe wie lange, bzw kurz die Kleinen sowas nutzen, ist mir eigentlich schon das Pucky zu teuer.
Daher sehe ich dein Projekt als sehr spannend an, denn was wird so ein gutes Stück denn nachher kosten?


----------



## matthias,wandel (28. Juni 2016)

Habe ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, das mein Sohn die Kiste liebt und man merkt das er durch das Gewicht und die Geometrie sichtlich mehr kann.
@Reolof: Harz ist Vinyl-Ester. Aushärtung normal über Temp. und Härter Beimischung. Wo gut möglich mit Abreissgewebe gearbeitet für weitere Arbeiten. Finish ist kein Topcoat, sondern einfach handelsüblicher Auto-Klarlack.

Kosten sind immer ein Thema. Wie auch oben gepostet kann man ja schon einige Kinder Rahmen usw. in Carbon kaufen. Es ist mir auch bewusst das die Kinder nicht all zu lange damit fahren werden. Es bietet sich meisstens nur an, wenn man evtl noch weitere Kinder plant oder hat. Für den Sparfuchs und nicht Technik verliebten ist das auch kein Produkt. Es wird die Leute ansprechen, welche nicht nur für sich sondern vielmehr für ihre Kinder etwas ausergewöhnliches haben wollen. Siehe auch die Umbauten hier zu Kokua und Co. bzw. auch der Hersteller Supurb.

Und natürlich reden wir bei einem Serienprodukt dann von sehr hohen Finish Qualitäten. Also Mehrteilige Werkzeuge im VAP.


----------



## track94 (28. Juni 2016)

Wieso kurze Nutzungsdauer ......je nach Größe der  Kinder fahren die mit dem Laufrad bis sie 6 sind 

Bei uns zumindest


----------



## veraono (28. Juni 2016)

Also ich finds auch irgendwie lässig, sieht halt ein bisschen nach -Puky in Carbon selbstgemacht- aus aber das ist doch OK, es ist aus einem klaren Bedarf heraus entstanden,  und den erfüllt es ja offenbar wie es soll.
Carbon-Laufrad gibts schon auf dem Markt, das Mores Petitpierre (siehe das Bild ein paar Einträge weiter oben), für die Serie müsste die Design-Abteilung also nochmal ans Werk um (zumindest dahingehend) konkurenzfähig zu werden


----------



## matthias,wandel (28. Juni 2016)

Das Petit kostet gute 1500€ Neu, ich glaube sehr sehr wenige sind bereit diesen Preis zu zahlen.


----------



## mike79 (30. Juni 2016)

Frisch und fertig der erste richtige Mountainbike Aufbau für meinen 11 jährigen.
Ziel waren unter 10kg und unter 800 Euro..

Geworden sind es dank einiger echten Schnapper 580 Euro und etwa 9400g laut meiner Kofferwaage

Hauptbestandteile - ein Giant Carbon Rahmen (1100g mit Steuersatz) - danke an schwarzen Ritter für den Tip, ein LRS mit DT Swiss 240s Naben (jetzt knattern wir gemeinsam durch den Wald), 1*10 SRAM Schaltung und 42iger Zusatzblatt - vorne ein 30iger NW KETTENBLATT auf einer 165iger XT KURBEL
Dazu ein Satz SLX Bremsen...

Schaut cool aus und Junior und ich strahlen um die Wette......


----------



## Froschi06 (3. Juli 2016)

ottmar schrieb:


> der Junior wächst und wächst, jetzt war sein erstes 26er fällig: Cube Attention Rahmen in 14 Zoll, verbunden mit den schönen Teilen, die von meinen Rädern noch übrig waren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo...

das Cube in der Grösse hab ich auch im Auge. Wie gross ist der Junior und welche Innenbeinlänge hat er ?Bin mir total unsicher ob 14" oder 16". Händler hat leider beide Größen zur Zeit nicht auf Lager.

Lg


----------



## cbi73 (12. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (12. Juli 2016)

Ist der LRS original? Und ist der Rahmen nicht auch genauso wie die Cubes?


----------



## maddn11 (12. Juli 2016)

Die 2kg sind da ja schnell abgespeckt worden mit wenigen Teilen. Respekt, da müssen andere das halbe Rad umbauen. Da war wohl mal wieder Blei verbaut oder deine Waage ist recht optimistisch ;-D
Die BIKE hatte doch auch mal das Ghost gepimpt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere und siehe auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ghost-powerkid-20-zoll-boy-leichter-tunen.625071/


----------



## Louis1979 (13. Juli 2016)

Supurb BO20 gefahren von unserer "Großen" (105cm), 5 Jahre


----------



## cbi73 (13. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## nadine09 (13. Juli 2016)

Da ist bei der Gabel doch noch ordentlich Potential. Sieht aus wie eine Stahlvariante. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Linipupini (13. Juli 2016)

Die 7,8kg kann ich gar nicht recht glauben bei so wenigen Teilen, die da getauscht worden sind.


----------



## roaddancer (13. Juli 2016)

Auch wenn ich schon einen eigenen Thread dazu aufgemacht habe, möchte ich es hier auch noch einreihen. Das Kokua Jumper für meine Tochter. Das Bike wurde neu gepulvert und mit einigen neuen Anbauteilen versehen. Auf Decals habe ich letztendlich bewusst verzichtet, da mir die cleane Optik doch sehr gut gefällt.

 



Teileliste:

Rahmen+Gabel: Kokua Jumper in RAL 4006 (verkehrspurpur) gepulvert
Steuersatz: KCNC KHS PT EC34/28,6 - EC34/30 gold
Spacer: KCNC 5 + 20mm gold
Vorbau: KCNC Fly Ride 25,4 5° 50 mm
Lenker: KCNC Rampant 8° gekürzt auf 360 mm
Griffe: Kokua
Sattel+Stütze: Kokua
Sattelklemme: Mankind "Evolution" gold
Naben: Kokua
Felgen: Kokua
Speichen: Kokua
Speichennippel: DT Swiss Alu gold
Achsmuttern: The Shadow Conspiracy "Alloy" Alu 10mm gold


----------



## superseven78 (13. Juli 2016)

cbi73 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 511015
> Ghost Powerkid 20 rigid, Cross Country Rakete mit 7.8 kg, die Tochter liebt es
> Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Sattelstütze, -klemme von KCNC, -700g; Reifen -800g





cbi73 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir natürlich zuvor den Bericht der BIKE wie man am besten das Ghost Radl pimpt durchgelesen und mich für Änderungen für ein schmales Geld (Rad 300 €, Umbau 100 €) und wenig Aufwand entschieden. Der LRS blieb original, neu sind die weiße Zughüllen mit rosa Glitzi Blumen .


Die Angaben erscheinen tatsächlich etwas zu optimistisch, ansonsten wäre das Ghost ja der absolute Geheimtipp für ein Leichtbaurad für kleines Geld. Auch im erwähnten Artikel der bike (http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...er-mtb-leichter-und-besser-machen/a23417.html) liegt das Ergebnis "nur" bei 8,6 kg, allerdings inklusive der leichten Kubikes Gabel. Realistisch betrachtet dürfte dein abgebildetes Rad 8,5-9,0 kg wiegen, da ja auch noch ein Seitenständer (150-200g) verbaut ist. Auch die Riesenersparnis bei den Reifen klingt merkwürdig, da die standartmäßig verbauten Schwalbe Black Jack je ca. 480 g wiegen und die Differenz zu den Shredda dann insgesamt im Bereich von ca. 350 g liegen dürfte und nicht wie angegeben bei 800 g.
Bitte nicht als Kritik verstehen aber derlei Angaben könnten Interessenten zum Kauf verleiten, welcher dann in einer Enttäuschung endet.


----------



## maddn11 (14. Juli 2016)

cbi73 hat seinen Beitrag gelöscht, vermutlich wegen der vielen Kritik. Also war es wohl doch ein Schummler . Für unrealistische Angaben sollte man sich ein anderes Forum suchen, hier gibt es zu viele Profis. Und von 7,8kg für 400€ träumen hier viele, mit oder ohne Glitzi Blumen. 
Also Leute, Gewichte bitte nicht träumen, sondern wiegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gutschik (14. Juli 2016)

maddn11 schrieb:


> cbi73 hat seinen Beitrag gelöscht, vermutlich wegen der vielen Kritik. Also war es wohl doch ein Schummler . Für unrealistische Angaben sollte man sich ein anderes Forum suchen, hier gibt es zu viele Profis. Und von 7,8kg für 400€ träumen hier viele, mit oder ohne Glitzi Blumen.
> Also Leute, Gewichte bitte nicht träumen, sondern wiegen!


sehr seltsam ....


----------



## Linipupini (15. Juli 2016)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Und von 7,8kg für 400€ träumen hier viele, mit oder ohne Glitzi Blumen


So ist es, und deswegen biete ich mein neu aufgebautes 20" Ethanol, was wirklich 8kg wiegt und mit Scheibenbremse und 10-fach ausgestattet ist für 590€ incl. Versand an.
Wer Interesse hat möge sich per PN bei mir melden.
Meikel

Aufbau kann hier noch mal verfolgt werden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/20-ethanol-mit-carbon-finaler-endstand.805388/


----------



## fritzzz (15. Juli 2016)

So waren Vatter&Sohn letztes Jahr unterwegs...


----------



## nadine09 (15. Juli 2016)

Aktueller Zwischenstand: 8,5kg. Nein, es wird kein Leichtgewicht. Aber dafür bleibt es finanziell diesmal im Rahmen. Ich glaube eine Teileliste lohnt sich deshalb auch nicht. Wenn die Bremshebel endlich da sind und ich das Poison fertig habe, mache ich nochmal anständige Bilder.


----------



## Linipupini (16. Juli 2016)

Schaltwerk schaut gut aus, Nadine
Was ist mit den Bremshebeln?
Falls es Probleme geben sollte, ich habe noch einen neuen Satz AVID in schwarz, für günstig hier liegen.
Meikel


----------



## nadine09 (16. Juli 2016)

Schaltwek läuft gut, bis auf das große Ritzel, dafür ist es dann doch etwas zu kurz. Ich lasse es aber trotzdem, kann sein, dass der Adapter auf den ich warte passt (Roadlink von wolftooth). 

Bremsenhebel nehme ich die für mich bereits bewährten Salt Bremshebel Junior. Die fährt Sohnemann am Comencal und kommt bestens zurecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downi (17. Juli 2016)

Erstes Bike für die Kleine, ein Haro Prewheelz 10 von Probikeshop für derzeit 39,90 Euro


----------



## Linipupini (17. Juli 2016)

downi schrieb:


> Erstes Bike für die Kleine, ein Haro Prewheelz 10 von Probikeshop für derzeit 39,90 Euro


 Sehr nett, geht doch auch günstig.
Hoffe es hält lange. Sind die Räder mit Industrie Lagern versehen?

Edit. Hab das Bild jetzt erst in der Seitenansicht gesehen. Der Sattel ist ja rieeeesig!


----------



## veraono (17. Juli 2016)

Interessant, im Vergleich zum Standard-Puky gefällt der (so sieht's jedenfalls auf den Bildern aus) größere Nachlauf und natürlich der Preis.
Industrie Lager sind wahrscheinlich optimistisch


----------



## f_t_l (17. Juli 2016)

Der Vorteil beim Puky ist allerdings das große Trittbrett in der Mitte - so können die Kids es schon früh frei rollen lassen und ein gutes Gleichgewichtsgefühl entwickeln.

Andererseits: Jedes Laufrad ist besser als kein Laufrad - und der Umstieg auf das Fahrrad ist meist nahtlos und Stützrädchen überflüssig. Würde jetzt auch kein Vermögen für ein Laufrad bzw dessen Komponenten ausgeben


----------



## downi (17. Juli 2016)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Der Vorteil beim Puky ist allerdings das große Trittbrett in der Mitte - so können die Kids es schon früh frei rollen lassen und ein gutes Gleichgewichtsgefühl entwickeln.
> 
> Andererseits: Jedes Laufrad ist besser als kein Laufrad - und der Umstieg auf das Fahrrad ist meist nahtlos und Stützrädchen überflüssig. Würde jetzt auch kein Vermögen für ein Laufrad bzw dessen Komponenten ausgeben


Naja, das Haro hat auch einen Bügel für die Füße und rauhe Aufkleber für den Bügel sind im Set enthalten.

Der Sattel hat eine Sitzfläche von 195x140mm, da hängt der Griff noch hinten dran und bei einem 10 Zoll Bike sieht das gerne riesig aus. Der gleiche Sattel wird bei den Haro 12 auch benutzt.

Vielleicht siehr man den Bügel unten und den Sattelgriff auf dem Bild besser




Was mich eher störte ist der Schnellspanner an der Sattelstütze (Abhilfe ist für 3,50 von ebay unterwegs) und die PU-Schaumreifen. Aber auch da wird es eine Lösung mit Luftbereifung geben, ich bin am Ball.
Ansonsten sieht das Laufrad wirklich gut aus, die Schweißnähte sind sauber, die Lackierung auch. Selbst die weisse Gabel hat einen metallic-Effekt. Hübsch hübsch. Und die Pukys kenne ich auch alle, und die Striders und die Jumpers usw. 
Nachtrag, weil man so im Netz nix findet: 
Einbaubreite der Naben: 100mm
Radstand: 55cm
minimale Sitzhöhe: 31cm


----------



## f_t_l (17. Juli 2016)

Na dann dürfte das mit den "Füsse hochlegen" kein Problem sein 
(Konnte man  auf dem ersten Bild nicht erkennen)


----------



## ScottRog69 (19. Juli 2016)

Standard 24 Zoll BMC Speed 02. Junior kommt 10mal besser damit zurecht als mit seinem vorherigen 18 Zoll, was übrigens fast 1 Kg schwerer war.


----------



## mick_1978! (21. Juli 2016)




----------



## Linipupini (21. Juli 2016)

mick_1978! schrieb:


>


Und?


----------



## mick_1978! (22. Juli 2016)

Bei dem Threadtitel dachte ich es reicht ein Foto....

Antrieb, Trigger, Speichennippel, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe, Schalt- und Bremsaußenhüllen gegen Teile aus der Restekiste getauscht. 300 g gespart.

Trigger: SRAM X7
Schaltwerk: X0 Blackbox
Kassette: XT 9-fach
Kette: XT
Pedale: AEST
Vorbau: Superstar Components
Lenker: Specialized XC
Speciehnippel: Alu blau & orange
Griffe: Lock on
Schalt-/Bremsaußenhülle: Shimano SLR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (22. Juli 2016)

mick_1978! schrieb:


>


Schöne Laufräder!


----------



## mick_1978! (22. Juli 2016)

Sind bis auf die Speichennippel Original. Allerdings sind das die, mit gedichteten Lagern. Die haben im Gegensatz zu dem günstigen Model auch noch gedrehte Nabenkörper.


----------



## Linipupini (22. Juli 2016)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Bei dem Threadtitel dachte ich es reicht ein Foto....
> 
> Antrieb, Trigger, Speichennippel, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe, Schalt- und Bremsaußenhüllen gegen Teile aus der Restekiste getauscht. 300 g gespart.
> 
> ...


Jep, siehste mit Beschreibung ist es doch viel netter. Was wiegt denn der Hobel final?
Wenn schon fast alle Anbauteile schwarz sind, verstehe ich nicht das KuBikes eine silberne Kurbel verbaut?
ansonsten ist orange eine sehr gefällige Farbe.
Meikel


----------



## track94 (22. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht passend zu den silbernen Nabenkörpern


----------



## track94 (22. Juli 2016)

Kubike Nabenkörper


----------



## mick_1978! (22. Juli 2016)

Hast ja recht. 

Endgewicht kenne ich im Moment nicht. Kann ich aber gerne mal nachreichen.

Orange ist halt Unisex und kann dann von der kleinen Schwester ohne weiteres übernommen werden. 

Hatte schon überlegt die Nabenkörper zu eloxieren....aber da wäre der Lütte auf die Barrikaden gegangen.

Das Rad wird seit kurzem auch im BMX Verein bewegt. Macht ihm wahnsinnig Spaß.


----------



## ONE78 (22. Juli 2016)

was haste denn fürn kronkorken drauf?


----------



## mick_1978! (22. Juli 2016)

Im Moment einen Alpirsbacher.


----------



## ONE78 (22. Juli 2016)

Bei karamalz gab's neulich welche mit Superman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (23. Juli 2016)

Gut zu wissen. Heute beim einkaufen mal die Augen offen halten.


----------



## nadine09 (23. Juli 2016)

Das Poison ist jetzt fertig und wiegt 8,73kg 
Es sind viele low budged Teile verbaut und man kann mit Sicherheit noch einiges an Gewicht sparen. Aber es lässt sich so gut fahren und dem Zwerg gefällt es. Ich denke in 1-2 Jahren kann er es dann auch fahren. Aktuell wird das Comencal ordentlich gerockt.


----------



## Linipupini (23. Juli 2016)

Ganz schick geworden, Nadine
Das blau mit grün kommt ganz gut.
Gewicht ist auch mehr wie ok.
Zeigt doch auch, dass es auch mit Low Budget Teilen realisierbar ist ein schönes Bike aufzubauen. Da brauchts keine Tune und son Krempel.
Sind die Big Apple von CNC?
Grüsse Meikel


----------



## giant_r (23. Juli 2016)

hallo nadine,
das blau finde ich echt schoen, und klar leichter geht immer, aber so finde ich es echt vernuenftig und das meine ich nicht abwertend. die kurbel sieht etwas lang aus. bleibt es denn dann jetzt im keller stehen, bis euer nachwuchs gross genug ist, oder was macht ihr solange damit.


----------



## nadine09 (23. Juli 2016)

Danke Meikel, ich find die Kombi blau grün auch gut. Passend zu Gift 

Die Schwalbe Big apple hab ich aus der Bucht. Was meinst du mit CNC? Der vorne ist übrigens dicker als der hinten. Eigentlich Quatsch, ist mir aber auch erst beim draufzugehen aufgefallen und nun bleibt es so. Der 2.2er passt definitiv nicht hinten.


----------



## Linipupini (23. Juli 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Danke Meikel, ich find die Kombi blau grün auch gut. Passend zu Gift
> 
> Die Schwalbe Big apple hab ich aus der Bucht. Was meinst du mit CNC? Der vorne ist übrigens dicker als der hinten. Eigentlich Quatsch, ist mir aber auch erst beim draufzugehen aufgefallen und nun bleibt es so. Der 2.2er passt definitiv nicht hinten.


Hoffe du hast nicht so viel bezahlt dafür? 
Mit cnc meine ich den Bike Shop aus Hamburg,  die haben immer mal nette Schnäppchen. 
Kann leider nur ein Screenshot senden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (23. Juli 2016)

Oh, den Shop kenne ich noch gar nicht! Dank für die Info


----------



## Linipupini (23. Juli 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Oh, den Shop kenne ich noch gar nicht! Dank für die Info


Du suchst noch Bremshebel?
Hab ich bei Ruedi gelesen.
Hab noch 2 neue abzugeben.


----------



## nadine09 (23. Juli 2016)

Danke, aber ich wollte die kleinen nochmal haben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Linipupini (23. Juli 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich wollte die kleinen nochmal haben.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Das sind kleine 2 Finger Hebel.
Was hast du den für welche?


----------



## nadine09 (23. Juli 2016)

Die hier 

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...ile/Bremshebel/Junior-Bremshebel,-links/94629


----------



## joglo (23. Juli 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> ... Die Schwalbe Big apple hab ich aus der Bucht... Der vorne ist übrigens dicker als der hinten. Eigentlich Quatsch....



Ist doch eine perfekte Kombi, mit passenden Luftdruck federt der Dicke vorne einiges weg, mehr als die meisten 20' Federgabeln würden...


----------



## nadine09 (23. Juli 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> hallo nadine,
> das blau finde ich echt schoen, und klar leichter geht immer, aber so finde ich es echt vernuenftig und das meine ich nicht abwertend. die kurbel sieht etwas lang aus. bleibt es denn dann jetzt im keller stehen, bis euer nachwuchs gross genug ist, oder was macht ihr solange damit.



Die Kurbel ist von der Länge her ok. Sie könnte minimal kürzer sein, aber es ist ist kurventechnisch noch im Rahmen. 

Das Rad steht jetzt tatsächlich erstmal ne Weile rum, bzw hängt an der Wand. Ich hab den Rahmen vor ca einem Jahr gekauft und wollte ihn einfach aufbauen. Es ist natürlich nicht mit Vernunft zu erklären;-)


----------



## Bens_Papa (23. Juli 2016)

Sohnemanns neues Spielzeug für den Bikepark:


----------



## giant_r (23. Juli 2016)

wo ist der e-motor???
nein im ernst, sieht schick aus, erzaehlst du noch ein bischen was, oder wird es eine doku geben?


----------



## Bens_Papa (23. Juli 2016)

Motor kann natürlich nachgerüstet werden
Den Rahmen habe ich mir über Aliexpress besorgt; ist ein 26" XS-Rahmen mit 120mm Federweg hinten; bestückt allerdings noch mit 24"-Felgen (Dartmoor Raider mit Fat Albert 2,4"), vorn eine DT SWISS XMM mit 140mm und butterweichem Ansprechverhalten selbst bei einem Fahrergewicht von nur 31 kg.
Das Gewicht ist mit 11,5 kg sicherlich kein Knaller, aber natürlich der sehr robusten Ausstattung geschuldet. allein bei Reifen und Felgen liessen sich ruckzuck 800g sparen, aber wie gesagtist das hier eher ein "Bergabgeschoss" für den 7-jährigen Kerl.

Grüße
Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (24. Juli 2016)

Könntest du mal einen Link zu dem Rahmen posten? Hast du den mal gewogen?

Das Bike gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Totoxl (24. Juli 2016)

Den Link hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## Bens_Papa (24. Juli 2016)

Bitte sehr die Herren:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/SALT...2576383483.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.97.yMQSiU

Den Rahmen gibt es auch von einem anderen Anbieter, vermeintlich günstiger - nur selbiger hat auf Anfragen nicht reagiert.

Gewogenes Gewicht des Rahmen (Rahmenhöhe 15,5"): 2.950g
Ach ja - zum Rahmen gibt es kostenlos einen Steuersatz und ein Bottom bracket dazu - und der Preis ist auch noch verhandelbar. Habe gleich noch einen Carbon-Lenker und einen Vorbau mit dazu genommen...

Grüße
Robin


----------



## LemonLipstick (8. August 2016)

Federleicht 24er Disc mit 11fach Antrieb, Scheibenbremse und Ritchey Carbon Starrgabel, 6,5kg wie abgebildet.







Federleicht 26er mit Sram X01, Starrgabel und Tune/Ryde Edge Laufradsatz, 6,7kg wie abgebildet.





Fehlen nur noch Pedale und dann kann`s losgehen ......

Lg, Michael.


----------



## tuubaduur (8. August 2016)

Schöne bikes, aber auch stolze Preise


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (15. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, das Foto steht zur Wahl für das Foto des Tages:




Ich würde mich über ein paar "Sternchen" freuen.


----------



## maddn11 (16. August 2016)

**** für das Posen, ** für das Kania, vermutlich wie aus dem Laden. Genug Sterne ? ;-D
Das ist übrigens eine Galerie für die Bikes...


----------



## US. (21. August 2016)

Stevens Kid Sport 24
Etwas gepimpt mit neuem Farbkleid. Derzeit 9,0kg, mit Tubeless dann 8,8kg

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Linipupini (21. August 2016)

Schaut super aus Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (21. August 2016)

ich befürchte mein 24er projekt wird auch wieder teurer als angedacht...


----------



## Jakten (22. August 2016)

Weihnachten bekommt die Tochter auch ein neues Rad da ihr Puky ihr zu klein wird.
Gibt es einen bezahlbaren Tip für ein Kinder-MTB was farblich der 3 Jahre jüngere Bruder dann später mal übernehmen kann?

Uwes lila Geschoss würde ich sofort nehmen. aber sowas gibt es leider nicht von der Stange. Und selber aufbauen wird wahrscheinlich den Rahmen sprengen...


----------



## track94 (22. August 2016)

Jakten schrieb:


> Weihnachten bekommt die Tochter auch ein neues Rad da ihr Puky ihr zu klein wird.
> Gibt es einen bezahlbaren Tip für ein Kinder-MTB was farblich der 3 Jahre jüngere Bruder dann später mal übernehmen kann?
> 
> Uwes lila Geschoss würde ich sofort nehmen. aber sowas gibt es leider nicht von der Stange. Und selber aufbauen wird wahrscheinlich den Rahmen sprengen...



Welche Größe


----------



## Jakten (22. August 2016)

@track94 - Oups... 20" oder 24", hat auf beiden Rädern schon mal gesessen. Da es ein Weihnachtsgeschenk wird und sie bis dahin noch wächst wird 24" sofort Sinn machen. Aber derzeit wäre 20" genau richtig.


----------



## veraono (22. August 2016)

Jakten schrieb:


> Gibt es einen bezahlbaren Tip für ein Kinder-MTB


Frog und Pepperbikes haben m.E. ein vernünftiges Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, nicht ultraleicht aber vom Gewicht absolut im Rahmen für Bikes von der Stange - und auch halbwegs vernünftig ausgestattet.


----------



## Deleted234438 (22. August 2016)

Jakten schrieb:


> @track94 - Oups... 20" oder 24", hat auf beiden Rädern schon mal gesessen. Da es ein Weihnachtsgeschenk wird und sie bis dahin noch wächst wird 24" sofort Sinn machen. Aber derzeit wäre 20" genau richtig.



..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (22. August 2016)

Jakten nutz die gelegenheit mal auf ein KU  zu schauen, sind sehr zufrieden damit! Das nächste wird aus Austattungsgründen allerdings wohl was anderes...


----------



## AndiK75 (24. August 2016)

Scott Scale JR24 2013

Ich habe meinem Sohn letztes Jahr ein Pucky 20" gekauft.
Leider hatte ich das Thema Kinderfahrrad total unterschätzt. Nach dem ich mich innerhalb diesen Jahres intensiv mit dem Rad meiner Freundin beschäftigt habe und ihr Rad nun deutlich leichter ist als das meines 6 jährigen habe ich mir vorgenommen, dass er auch ein leichteres Rad bekommt.

Mein erster Gedanke war ein schön aufgebautes 20er. Dazu hatte ich bei Kleinanzeigen ein Focus entdeckt in dem mE viel Potential steckte. Leider kam mir ein anderer Interessent zuvor. Naja, ist ebenso. Da mir hier im Forum ein 24 Zöller empfohlen wurde bin ich nochmal in die Größen Thematik eingestiegen und wurde überzeugt dass es wohl wirklich ein Nummer größer sein kann. Wenns jetzt zum Anfang noch nicht passen sollte steht das bleischwere Pucky ja noch da.

Wie es der Zufall will habe ich für relativ kleines Geld ein Scott Scale JR24 erstanden. Es hat ein Ausgangsgewicht von 12,5 kg (gewogen), wobei das bestimmt schon ein paar Gramm durchs Saubermachen purzelten.

Ich habe erstmal alles zerlegt gereinigt und gewogen.

Die ersten Optimierungen:
Neue Reife Rocket Ron -240g
Umwerfer + Hebel links weg -400g
Lenker gegen ein Fundstück aus dem Keller -300g

Als Kurbel möchte ich eine gekürztes Turativpärchen einsetzen.
Die Dinger liegen beim Schlosser, Gewindebohrersatz ist bestellt.
Ich denke (hoffe) dass mir die Kurbeln mit einem 32Z Blatt und dem Hosenschutz nochmal ca. -300g bringen.

Am Wochenede werde ich ihm das gute Stück erstmal vorstellen und schauen was er dazu sagt.


----------



## zr0wrk (24. August 2016)

Du hast 300 g allein am Lenker gespart? Dann liegt in dem Bike sicher noch einiges an Potential. Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, ...


----------



## AndiK75 (24. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Du hast 300 g allein am Lenker gespart? Dann liegt in dem Bike sicher noch einiges an Potential. Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, ...



Der verbaute Prügel wiegt 456g. Das Ding was noch im Keller lag wiegt dagegen nur 155g.

Der verbaute Vorbau (55mm) wiegt 193g.
Der wird wohl dem KCNC Fly Ride Vorbau 25,4 der nur 90g bei 50mm wiegt weichen.

Die Sattelstütze 26,8 wiegt 307g und ist ein Thema füs sich. Bei dem Durchmesser ist die Auswahl der überschaubar.

Den Sattel finde ich noch im Rahmen mit 276g, da ich kein ungepolstertes Model möchte.


----------



## zr0wrk (24. August 2016)

AndiK75 schrieb:


> Den Sattel finde ich noch im Rahmen mit 276g, da ich kein ungepolstertes Model möchte.


Ja, aber 50 g liegen da selbst ohne den Einsatz von Carbon auch noch. Der Bikemarkt hier ist für Sättel auf jeden Fall 'ne Adresse, weil die recht häufig von Neurädern runterfliegen. Aber kann natürlich sein, dass dein Sattel da auch kindgerechter bemessen ist.


----------



## AndiK75 (24. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ja, aber 50 g liegen da selbst ohne den Einsatz von Carbon auch noch. Der Bikemarkt hier ist für Sättel auf jeden Fall 'ne Adresse, weil die recht häufig von Neurädern runterfliegen. Aber kann natürlich sein, dass dein Sattel da auch kindgerechter bemessen ist.



Das da noch ein paar Gramm drin sind denke ich auch.

Aber vorher werde ich mich um die größeren Brocken kümmern.
Der LRS wiegt 1,8kg und die Gabel fast 2,1kg.
Mit einem Federleicht LRS und einer Stargabel streichen wir 2kg.


----------



## zr0wrk (24. August 2016)

.. wenn eine Starrgabel eine Option ist, klar. An Federgabeln ist in der Größenordnung ja die Auswahl nicht so groß. Und wenn du bereit bist, auch den LRS zu wechseln, steht ja wohl ziemlich jedes Teil - außer dem Rahmen - zur Disposition, oder? Dann kannst du dir natürlich auch noch Tretlager und Steuersatz ansehen, die gehen wahrscheinlich beide unter 100 g. Die V-Brakes kann ich nicht recht einschätzen, aber selbst 'ne alte XTR ist da ja bezahlbar.


----------



## track94 (24. August 2016)

@AndiK75
Jetzt solltest du abe einen eigenen Thread aufmachen sonst müllen wir hier noch @Bener  Galerie u


----------



## AndiK75 (24. August 2016)

Bei dem Tretlager bin ich am schauen.


track94 schrieb:


> @AndiK75
> Jetzt solltest du abe einen eigenen Thread aufmachen sonst müllen wir hier noch @Bener  Galerie u




Der folgt mit Bildern wenn ich richtig anfange.


----------



## AndiK75 (26. August 2016)

Der Junior hat seine erste Runde gedreht.
Ich würde mal sagen alles richtig gemacht.

Vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Tipps und allen voran ein großes Danke an Diana. Ein 20" wäre verschenkte Mühe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (26. August 2016)

... das ging ja dann doch schnell.


----------



## downi (3. September 2016)

downi schrieb:


> Erstes Bike für die Kleine, ein Haro Prewheelz 10 von Probikeshop für derzeit 39,90 Euro


Die neue Sattelklemme ist dran! Nebenbei habe ich den Rahmen bei Keller Customs in Candy Red pulvern lassen, habe die Sattelstütze, den Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau und Griffe ersetzt. Die PU-Schaumräder sind durch 10 Zoll Luft-Bereifung und gedichteten Lagern und neuen Felgen ersetzt worden. Decals von Haro mussten wieder drauf.

So gefällt es mir und der Kleinen, ihr fehlt immer noch ein guter Zentimeter bis sie mit den Füßen auf den Boden kommt.


----------



## zr0wrk (3. September 2016)

Ach so, sind Balance Bikes auch zulässig?


----------



## qsm (11. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich nun schon eine ganze Weile mitgelesen habe - hier mein
erster Beitrag...

Basierend auf dem „alten“ Poison 20“ Rahmen (mit Canti-Sockeln) ist im Laufe
der Zeit folgendes Bike entstanden:













Gesamtgewicht wie auf den Bildern ca. 8.8kg (laut Personenwaage)

Rahmen: Poison Ethanol 20“ (gewogen 1533g)
Gabel: Spinner Air 20“ (gewogen 1521g)
Laufraeder: Novatec Jonny 406 (VR, 16Speichen, gewogen 510g; HR 20 Speichen, gewogen 685g)
Reifen: VR Schwalbe Black Jack 20x1.9; HR Schwalbe Mow Joe 20x2.0)
Bremsen: KCNC VB-1
Pedale: Wellgo KM004
Kurbel: 4-kant Prowheel (gekürzt 120mm)
Innenlager: Tune 4-kant
Steuersatz: Tune Bobo
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Kette: KMC X9L
Kassette Shimano XTR 9-fach CS M 952 (12-34)
Schifter: SRAM Gripshift Rocket 9-fach
Sattel: Odyssey Junior
Sattelstütze: GUBST (27.2mm, gekürzt 200mm)
Sattelklemme: Xtasy
Schnellspanner: XLC
Lenker: Ritchey WCS (25.4mm, 55cm)
Griffe: BBB
Vorbau: KCNC Flywire (0°, 50mm, 25.4mm)
Zughüllen: Jagwire


----------



## MrHyde (25. September 2016)

Vorher:




Nachher:




- Mow Joes
- Tretlager 6cm tiefer
- Starrgabel (die Spinner Grind war im Grunde auch eine Starrgabel)
- 127er Kurbeln mit halbwegs passablem Q-Faktor
- 32er Blatt
- 2kg abgespeckt, bei jetzt 8,4 inkl. schweren Erwachsenenpedalen.

Kind glücklich, viel besseres Handling. Müssen nochmal etwa 1,5kg runter mit LRS und Antrieb, dann is gut.


----------



## nadine09 (25. September 2016)

Das ist doch ein komplett anderes Bike, oder hab ich was am Auge? Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall ein anderer


----------



## Steinhund (25. September 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein komplett anderes Bike, oder hab ich was am Auge? Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall ein anderer



Würde ich jetzt auch so sehen. Hab nicht so sehr auf den Rest geschaut, aber die Ausfallenden sehen komplett anders aus.


----------



## Schibbl (25. September 2016)

Steinhund schrieb:


> Würde ich jetzt auch so sehen. Hab nicht so sehr auf den Rest geschaut, aber die Ausfallenden sehen komplett anders aus.


So wie es auf den ersten Blick aussieht, haben die Laufräder, das Schaltwerk, die Brems- und Schalthebel sowie die Bremsen den Rahmenwechsel überlebt. Bleibt nur die Frage ob bei einem "Umbau" der Rahmen erhalten bleiben muss  
Ich finde es super, dass jemand abseits des "teurer und noch leichter Wahns" noch den Blick für das Budget beim Bau eines Kinderrades hat.
Dazu noch eine Frage. Dass der Drehschaltgriff noch dran ist wundert mich. Keines meiner Kinder kommt damit klar und lieben mittlerweile die Rapidfire. Hast du da etwas getuned damit der leichter und präziser funktioniert?


----------



## nadine09 (25. September 2016)

Ja ein Rahmenwechsel ist ja auch völlig ok. Es wundert mich nur, dass es in der Veränderungsauflistung keine Erwähnung findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrHyde (25. September 2016)

Sorry, richtig, der Rahmen war ja das Hauptproblem mit seinem zu hohen Tretlager, Knie an den Ohren-Situation.



Schibbl schrieb:


> So wie es auf den ersten Blick aussieht, haben die Laufräder, das Schaltwerk, die Brems- und Schalthebel sowie die Bremsen den Rahmenwechsel überlebt.


Und der Lenker und die Griffe und die Bowdenzüge 
Nicht viel, is schon wahr.



> Dazu noch eine Frage. Dass der Drehschaltgriff noch dran ist wundert mich. Keines meiner Kinder kommt damit klar und lieben mittlerweile die Rapidfire. Hast du da etwas getuned damit der leichter und präziser funktioniert?


Habe nie was anderes getestet, aber damit der Knirps schaltet, braucht es fast immer ne Extraaufforderung und dann konzentriert er sich ganz aufs Schalten, auch nicht ideal... Deutet darauf hin, dass es nicht wirklich leicht ist. Vielleicht wirklich mal Rapidfire ausprobieren, schaue mal, was sich so auftreiben lässt. Brauche auch noch gscheite Pedale.


----------



## AndiK75 (25. September 2016)

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/xlc-p...505231721PF2&gclid=CPHntavBq88CFUI_GwodHPQBXw

241g finde ich ein gutes Preis/Leistung Verhältnis 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Benavente (26. September 2016)

Hier das Kid 240 meiner Lütten. Mittlerweile mit RST F1RST Air und X0 Komponenten. Bremsleitungen werden diese Woche gekürzt und die Kurbel ist grad in Arbeit. Hussefelt auf 140mm gekürzt und dann 1-fach.


----------



## Benavente (26. September 2016)

Kennt jemand nen schniecken 24" Rahmen, der höher als 30cm ist? Der Reach des Kid240 reicht völlig aus, aber die Rahmenhöhe wird langsam knapp.


----------



## Schibbl (26. September 2016)

Benavente schrieb:


> Kennt jemand nen schniecken 24" Rahmen, der höher als 30cm ist? Der Reach des Kid240 reicht völlig aus, aber die Rahmenhöhe wird langsam knapp.


Wie wäre es mit einer Sattelstütze mit 420mm Länge?


----------



## MrHyde (26. September 2016)

Benavente schrieb:


> Hier das Kid 240 meiner Lütten. Mittlerweile mit RST F1RST Air und X0 Komponenten.


Gefällt mir sehr gut, mit Federgabel und den fetten Walzen. Was wiegt das Rad in dem Setup?
Die rst f1rst air 24 habe ich mir auch gerade bestellt fürs 2017er Rad des Dreikäsehochs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benavente (27. September 2016)

Kurbel ist gekürzt - okay, kein Schmuckstück, aber funktioniert und die Gewinde sind gerade.

Partliste:
Rahmen: CUBE Kid 240
Gabel: RST F1RST Air 24"
Steuersatz: CUBE
Vorbau: Alu, 60mm, 10*
Lenker: FSA XC270, 590mm, 20mm Rise
Griffe: CUBE LockOn
Schaltwerk: SRAM X0, Blackbox, Carbon, 9-fach
Umwerfer: -
Schalthebel: SRAM X0 Shorty, 9-fach
Bremsanlage: SHIMANO BR-M355
Kurbelsatz: Truvativ Hussefelt, 36t, gekürzt auf 140mm, ISIS Drive
Kassette: SHIMANO CS-HG400-9
Kette: SRAM PC951
Sattel: CUBE Kid Girl
Sattelstütze: MERIDA Pro Carbon
Felgen: ATOMLAB Pimp 32/36 Loch
Nabe VR: SHIMANO SLX HB-M665
Nabe HR: SHIMANO SLX FH-M675
Speichen: DT Champion
Reifen: KENDA K829, 24x1.95
Pedale: XLC Magnesium
Gewicht: 12,3 kg

Gewicht ist mit Fahrradwaage ermittelt. Den Schwalbe Table Top hab ich wieder runtergenommen, da er für die Gabel zu knapp wird. Hat zur Brücke vllt. 3 mm Platz und das wird dann mit Spritzschutz nix. Vorne kommt jetzt noch ne neue Scheibe, da der Spider der SLX-Scheibe am Sattel der Bremse schleift.
Ob der 1x9-fach Antrieb im Gelände funktioniert, wird am WE getestet.
Alles in allem bin ich mit dem Umbau recht zufrieden. Werd morgen in der Firma den Originalhobel mal wiegen, da ich mir nicht erklären kann, warum nach dem Umbau nur 300g weniger als die Herstellerangabe auf der Waage stehen.

Kommentare sind erwünscht


----------



## zr0wrk (28. September 2016)

Über 12 Kilo mit 1x9 in 24"?! Das finde ich - nun ja - überraschend. Das 26"-Bike von der Stange, das ich vor Jahren mal für meinen Großen gekauft habe, hat 12,5 Kilo gewogen. Wo ist denn bei dem Bike das Gewicht versteckt?


----------



## track94 (28. September 2016)

Hattest du den die Teile nicht vorher gewogen


----------



## Steinhund (28. September 2016)

Der Rahmen ist halt sackschwer. Aber mal so richtig. Da wird es wirklich schwierig, richtig Gewicht zu sparen. Ich geh auch mal davon aus, dass Du vorher V Brakes hattest, da holst Du das eventuelle Mindergewicht der Felgen schnell mit den Disks wieder rein. Die Kenda Reifen sind auch nicht gerade leicht. Der 26 Zoll Rahmen meines Arbeitsrades wiegt übrigens 300 g weniger, und das ist nichts super hochwertiges.


----------



## MrHyde (29. Oktober 2016)

Bis das Harlequin Rasta-Projekt fertiggestellt ist, muss der Stöpsel sich mit einem *24er Kubike* begnügen. 8,3kg (inkl. Pedalen und Ständer), sehr gutes Handling ab Sekunde eins:


----------



## Itekei (29. Oktober 2016)

3x Woom, Kinder glücklich.


----------



## track94 (30. Oktober 2016)

Seit Mai täglich in gebrauch Kubike 24L basic


 

und jetzt wintertauglich mit Rocket Ron , Speichenr. und Hebies bei moderaten 9,2 Kg. Obwohl mir die Optik jetzt nicht mehr gefällt ....das filigrane war schöner.


----------



## herrundmeister (30. Oktober 2016)

Das aktuelle Frog 55




Und das nächst größere Rad in Vorbereitung










Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ezprezz0 (9. November 2016)

AnakinNW schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 278148 Anhang anzeigen 276626 Anhang anzeigen 276627 Hallo ich bin neu hier.
> Anbei das Bike von meinem Sonhenmann er ist 5 Jahre alt.
> Es handelt sich um ein Scott Spark Jr 20" mit einige "kleinere" Modifikationen.



Hallo,

Eine Frage, was ist das für ein Adapter an der Hinterachse, der die Bremszange hält, wo kann man diesen erwerben?

Danke
Alex


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## O-Town (9. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Das ist das Hotrock FSR 1A 
Von meinem Knirps. 


 


LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (9. November 2016)

ezprezz0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Eine Frage, was ist das für ein Adapter an der Hinterachse, der die Bremszange hält, wo kann man diesen erwerben?
> 
> ...


suchen mal nach
a2z disc brake adapter
das duerfte sein wonach du suchst....


----------



## Crank100 (27. November 2016)

*Vorher ------- Nachher   

Kona shred 2 - 0

ein wenig Zeit und Geld investiert......aber das Bike für meinen kleinsten ist so wie er es gerne hätte.....*


----------



## mick_1978! (27. November 2016)

Klasse!


----------



## maddn11 (27. November 2016)

Schönes Rad! Nur die Kurbeln sind schon arg lang. Die Knie gehen ans Kinn und die Pedale setzen leicht auf. Die Bremsgriffe solltest du auch noch etwas näher an den Lenker stellen.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. November 2016)

Ich finde die Sattelposition geht so gar nicht, wenn damit normal gefahren werden soll...


----------



## Crank100 (27. November 2016)

Danke für Eure Meinungen .....Der Sattel wird noch gegen einen anderen getauscht,es ist leider nicht gerade einfach da was passendes zufinden. Die Kurbel wird noch gekürzt von 170 auf 155 ......aber wie gesagt Danke für Eure Rückmeldung...


----------



## maddn11 (27. November 2016)

Endlich ist mein erstes 24er Projekt komplett fertig und der Bub ist groß genug und kann auch damit fahren. Erst war es als superleichtes Hardtail mit Starrgabel gedacht, ich hab dann doch noch eine Federgabel und vorne eine Scheibenbremse eingebaut und damit leider wieder leicht über die 8kg-Marke gestiegen . Den Rahmen kann ich in jedem Fall für Projekte empfehlen, der wiegt ca. 1,5kg. Leider wird in Serie brutal schweres Zeug dran geschraubt.
Als beeindruckend gute Parts empfinde ich die RST First Air 24 und die superleichten PLP Laufräder (Bezugsquelle Herr Fischer, Kania): Scheibenbremsvorderrad 540g!
Gerne nehme ich auch mittlerweile günstige SRAM X0 Drehgriffe (9-fach) und kürze die Feder, dann können Kinder schon ab 4-5 Jahren super damit schalten. Und ich empfehle jedem gerade 25,4er Lenker, leichter geht es nicht (hier 116g) und ganz kurze Vorbauten.
Wer Scheibenbremsen mag, dem kann ich die mechanische Scheibenbremse BB7 von Avid nahelegen, gerade auch für Umrüstungen. Ich fahre sie selber (unter anderen) schon lange. Belagseinstellung ist aber manuell und erfordert regelmäßige Kontrolle.


----------



## haural (5. Dezember 2016)

Dann gleich nochmal ein Specialized, aber 20"
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2089801]
	
[/URL]


----------



## LockeTirol (9. Dezember 2016)

So, mein lieber Sohn ist ja mehr der Trailfahrer als Racer. Um dem Rechnung zu tragen, habe ich das Bike für die kommende Saison etwas anders aufgebaut. Winkelsteuersatz mit 2°, das heißt Lenkwinkel ist jetzt nur noch 67°, breitere Reifen mit 2,35, vorne Trailstar hinten Pacestar Mischung, XT Trail Pedale, kurzer Vorbau mit 35mm Länge, breiterer Lenker mit 20mm Rise. Jetzt warten wir noch auf die KS Lev Integra 272. Dann wäre es soweit fertig. Was meint ihr? Gewicht wird dann übrigens bei 10,0 komplett liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (9. Dezember 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> So, mein lieber Sohn ist ja mehr der Trailfahrer als Racer. Um dem Rechnung zu tragen, habe ich das Bike für die kommende Saison etwas anders aufgebaut. Winkelsteuersatz mit 2°, das heißt Lenkwinkel ist jetzt nur noch 67°, breitere Reifen mit 2,35, vorne Trailstar hinten Pacestar Mischung, XT Trail Pedale, kurzer Vorbau mit 35mm Länge, breiterer Lenker mit 20mm Rise. Jetzt warten wir noch auf die KS Lev Integra 272. Dann wäre es soweit fertig. Was meint ihr? Gewicht wird dann übrigens bei 10,0 komplett liegen.


Das ist 26"?


----------



## LockeTirol (9. Dezember 2016)

Ja, 26"


----------



## ONE78 (9. Dezember 2016)

coole karre!


----------



## monsterlurchi (9. Dezember 2016)

Wie groß ist dein Sohn denn? Ich will schon länger mal nach RV in den showroom um zu schauen ob für meine Tochter das 24 oder doch eher das 26 in Frage kommt. 

Die Idee  mit dem Winkelsteuersatz ist richtig gut, da sollte ich dann auch darüber nachdenken.


----------



## LockeTirol (9. Dezember 2016)

Mein Sohn ist ca. 1,33. Er ist das Max26 diese Saison über bereits gefahren.


----------



## Totoxl (9. Dezember 2016)

Das Rad kannst du total vergessen, ich würde es wohl für dich entsorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce (9. Dezember 2016)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Die Idee  mit dem Winkelsteuersatz ist richtig gut, da sollte ich dann auch darüber nachdenken.



Erklärt Ihr mir den Sinn? Ist nicht ironisch gemeint, sondern echtes Interesse.


----------



## Psychospeedster (12. Dezember 2016)

Ich wollte euch meinen letzten Umbau nicht vor enthalten.
Nickname: The golden rat.
Basis war ein Islabike beinn 20.
Sattel war noch nicht überzogen... ;-)


----------



## Levin (13. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, 
gefällt mir hast Du denn Rahmen entlackt und mit Salzlacke besprüht oder ist das ne Lackierung? 
Greetz
Jens


----------



## Psychospeedster (13. Dezember 2016)

Rahmen wurde entlackt und mit speziellem Rostlack "veredelt". Vorteil: Kratzer kann man einfach wieder ansprühen und sind dann nicht mehr sichtbar.
Gewichtstechnisch ist der Lack nicht optimal, aber mit 5,5 kg ist das Gesamtgewicht noch akzeptabel.


----------



## Büscherammler (13. Dezember 2016)

Psychospeedster schrieb:


> Rahmen wurde entlackt und mit speziellem Rostlack "veredelt". Vorteil: Kratzer kann man einfach wieder ansprühen und sind dann nicht mehr sichtbar.
> Gewichtstechnisch ist der Lack nicht optimal, aber mit 5,5 kg ist das Gesamtgewicht noch akzeptabel.


5,5 kg? Hast du ne Teileliste? Oder ist das nur der Lack?


----------



## Psychospeedster (13. Dezember 2016)

Teilelste und Gewichte wird schwer. Viele Teile sind aus meinem Fundus oder selbst hergestellt.

Rahmen wurde nochmals abgeschliffen und um knapp 120g erleichtert.
Gabel ist ne Alu aus EBay mit 260g aus irgendeinem Liegerad. Sieht aus wie die Originale
Felgen sind Kinlin XR 240 mit 280g mit Sapim Superspoke und powerway Naben (vorne + hinten zusammen 280g). Titan Skewer 45g.
Xpower Titan Tretlager 140g.
Kurbel 280g. Selbst gefräst.
Aest v-brake 270g
Aest brake lever k.a.
Sattel Carbon 70g. Selber mit Kunstleder überzogen.
Sattelstütze und Lenker Carbon gekürzt beide jeweils unter 100g. Auf dem Bild ist noch ne Alu zu sehen.
Schrauben fast alle Titan.
Schaltung x0 Carbon 10 Fach
Vorbau Noname 90g
Kettenblatt Alu 30er k.a.
Pedale cycletrack k.a.

Habe ich was vergessen?

Viele Teile wurden noch erleichtert...


----------



## cbert80 (14. Dezember 2016)

Psychospeedster schrieb:


> ...
> Gabel ist ne Alu aus EBay mit 260g aus irgendeinem Liegerad.
> Xpower Titan Tretlager 140g.
> Kurbel 280g....


Ich sehe auf dem Bild ne Gabel aus Stahl und 260g kann nicht stimmen


----------



## Linipupini (14. Dezember 2016)

Sehe ich genauso!
260gr.?? die würde ich gerne mal am Haken sehen.



Psychospeedster schrieb:


> aber mit 5,5 kg ist das Gesamtgewicht noch akzeptabel


Akzeptabel? kann ich kaum glauben!!


----------



## Linipupini (14. Dezember 2016)

Psychospeedster schrieb:


> Kurbel 280g. Selbst gefräst.


Das kann ich ebenso kaum glauben


----------



## ONE78 (14. Dezember 2016)

Psychospeedster schrieb:


> Teilelste und Gewichte wird schwer. Viele Teile sind aus meinem Fundus oder selbst hergestellt.
> 
> Rahmen wurde nochmals abgeschliffen und um knapp 120g erleichtert.
> Gabel ist ne Alu aus EBay mit 260g aus irgendeinem Liegerad. Sieht aus wie die Originale
> ...



der aufbau und die gewichtserleichterungsmaßnahmen hätten einen eigenen faden verdient. evtl. kannst du ja mal etwas mehr dazu schreiben und noch nen paar fotos zeigen?

z.b. selbst gefräste kurbel usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (14. Dezember 2016)

Eine vergleichbare Crabongabel wiegt locker 330g und eine Federleicht  Kurbel wiegt ja kaum weniger mit Achse. Also die Gewichte können nicht stimmen.


----------



## Deleted234438 (14. Dezember 2016)

Schau mal nach, ob die Waage auch richtig anzeigt, ich hab irgendwo den gleichen goldenen Vorbau rumliegen, allerdings zeigt die Waage um die 130 Gramm an, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## maddn11 (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich komme ja auch aus der verrückten Ultraleichtecke, gebe viel Geld für Teile an Kinderrädern aus und stehe lange an der Fräsmaschine. Aber ein Gewicht von 5,5kg (akzeptabel ), auch noch ohne Titanrahmen, halte ich persönlich bei diesem Konzept für nicht erreichbar und reihe mich damit bei den Zweiflern ein. Das muss ein Wiegefehler sein, kann ja auch passieren.
Warum sein letztes Projekt von März 2015 (Felgenbau in einem anderen Beitrag, Zitat siehe unten) bis heute gedauert hat ist auch merkwürdig. Nach 1,5 Jahren passen die Räder ja oft schon nicht mehr und es wäre schon ein neues Projekt fällig...


Psychospeedster schrieb:


> nach Jahren der Abstinenz hat mich das Fieber wieder gepackt.
> Ursache: meine Kleine benötigt nen neues Fahrrad und wenn Daddy nen handmade 7. kilo Scalpel fährt kann er es mit seinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren seiner Tochter ein 12 kilo Hardtail von der Stange zu kaufen.
> -> Man nehme ein Islabike Beinn 20. Miste mal seinen Keller aus und bestücke das Bike mit Carbonlenker und Sattelstütze. Baue ne x0 Gripshift und nen Titan Innenlager ein. Fräse alte 730er xt Kurbeln auf 120 mm Länge und... 20 Zoll LRS??? Hab ich nicht..



Aber vielleicht sollten wir uns mal wieder die Galeriegedanken von Bener in Gedanken rufen...


----------



## Büscherammler (15. Dezember 2016)

jenka schrieb:


> Schau mal nach, ob die Waage auch richtig anzeigt, ich hab irgendwo den gleichen goldenen Vorbau rumliegen, allerdings zeigt die Waage um die 130 Gramm an, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.



Ja, 
130 g stimmt. Habe den auch. Mit Titanschrauben 115g


----------



## track94 (15. Dezember 2016)

Die Kurbel könnte auch hinkommen .
Meine auf 125mm gekürzte unbearbeitete Shimano wog 440 gr ...wenn seine jetzt 120 mm ist und man die Spiderarme kürzt und befräst , die Vierkant Aufnahme ist für Kinder auch übers. da kann dann auch noch was weg und von oben scheiben die Kurbelarme auch plan gefräst zu  sein ...dann könte man doch fast 160 gr hinbekommen.
Hier haben doch einige auch schon leichtere gezeigt ....und so ein paar Gramm kann man ja noch wegschummeln


----------



## Linipupini (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube der gutste schummelt da ein wenig zu großzügig.
Die Gewichte kommen mMn überhaupt nicht hin!
Der soll die Karre doch mal den die Hängewaage hängen.


----------



## haural (17. Dezember 2016)

Ab Weihnachten gehört Sohnemann dann auch zu den Radlern. Durch die Sram Automatix mit ziemlich genau 7 kg nicht sehr leicht aber ich denke der Vorteil überwiegt den Gewichtsnachteil.

%5Burl=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2093689]
	
[/URL]

%5Burl=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2093690]
	
[/URL]

...wieso bekomme ich die Fotos nicht mehr gescheit eingebunden?


----------



## maddn11 (17. Dezember 2016)

Schön aufgebautes Rad, tolle Farbe!  Die Automatix ist meiner Meinung nach auch eine gute Wahl für die ganz kleinen, hatte ich auch in Verwendung. Leider ist sie auch in der Alu-Variante ca. 1kg schwer, aber das Gewicht ist doch OK.
Aber die Pedale mit den Pins würde ich mir doch noch mal überlegen. Vor Allem mit kurzen Hosen wird es da viel Blut geben...


----------



## veraono (17. Dezember 2016)

Die Pins würd ich auch rausdrehen und der Sattel baut für den Anfang evtl etwas  hoch aber sonst echt hübsches Rad und 7kg mit Automatix geht doch voll in Ordnung. 
Der Funktionsvorteil hebt das Mehrgewicht um ein Vielfaches auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (17. Dezember 2016)

Danke, hoffe ihm wirds auch gefallen. Geschmack der Erwachsenen stimmt ja nicht unbedingt mit dem der Kleinen überein. Aber das wird schon passen. Sattelstütze wird natürlich noch entsprechend abgesenkt. Zur Not kommt erstmal ne Pivotalkombi rein wenn Überstandshöhe nicht reicht. War damals bei Tochters Kokua auch nötig.

Wegen der Pins mach ich mir aktuell wenig Sorgen. Sollte es dennoch schmerzhafte Erfahrungen geben kommen sie weg. Bin eher auf die Bremsen gespannt da für Cyclocross gedacht.


----------



## zr0wrk (17. Dezember 2016)

haural schrieb:


> Ab Weihnachten gehört Sohnemann dann auch zu den Radlern. (...)


Der abgenagte Sattel gefällt mir gar nicht. Gibt's da keine bessere Lösung?


----------



## haural (17. Dezember 2016)

Abgenagt ist wohl passend Aber sieht auf dem Foto schlimmer aus als es ist. Der eigentliche Sattel hat sich leider verzögert. Denke das Abgenagte lässt sich optisch noch etwas verbessern, aber war bis dato nur n Experiment.


----------



## pommes5 (22. Dezember 2016)

Es ist Zeit für 20", das 16"er ist zu klein und nun bereit für den kleinen Bruder...

Kubikes 20 Basic 8 in rot im "Werkszustand"





Wir haben mit weißen Punkten und Pedalen ein "Minnie Mouse Rad" draus gemacht. Weiße Sattelklemme und Klingel kommt noch.





Größenvergleich zum Kania Sixteen, das unsere Große vorher hatte





Das kriegt jetzt der kleine Bruder, die Sterne überdecken ein paar der Macken, Pedale sind vom Kubikes (da sind ja weiße dran gekommen) damit's für ihn auch "neu" ist.


----------



## shutupandride (30. Dezember 2016)

demnächst noch XT-Schaltwerk, 9fach Ritzel / Kette und bessere Schalthebel, dann ist die (magere) Originalausstattung endgültig passé ...


----------



## wenners (31. Dezember 2016)

Wollte auch mal das erste 14" Pedal Fahrrad von meinem Sohn zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crank100 (31. Dezember 2016)

kleines Update......

wünsche Euch einen Guten Ride....


----------



## AndiK75 (31. Dezember 2016)

Sieht Klasse aus. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## giant_r (31. Dezember 2016)

Crank100 schrieb:


> kleines Update......
> 
> wünsche Euch einen Guten Ride....



sieht gut aus, kannst du ein wenig mehr zum rad erzaehlen, gabel, kurbel, bremse, schaltung, gewicht, oder habe ich irgendwo einen aufbaufaden verpasst.


----------



## Crank100 (1. Januar 2017)

*Infos/Ausstattung:*

Rahmen:								  Kona shred 2.0
												  (Bauj. 2013 , sandgestrahlt, pulverbeschichtet leuchtorange, Klarlack 2 fach)
Gabel:									   RST Federgabel "Capa 20" , 50mm Federweg
Vorbau:									 Truvativ Hussefelt Vorbau 40mm
Steuersatz:							   Reverse Twister Aheadset
Lenker:									  Truvativ Hussefelt Comp Riserbar-Lenker  31,8mm , 
												  700mm gekürzt auf 620mm
Griffe:										Race Face Sniper Slide On Grips
Bremse:									Tektro Auriga Scheibenbremse 180/160 mm
Schaltung:								 Shimano Tourney
Kassette:								   Shimano Tourney 7-fach Kassette MF-TZ31 14-34
Kurbel:									   Hussefelt 1.1 DH Kurbel 36 Zähne
Trettlager:								  Truvativ Howitzer XR M15 Innenlager - 51mm Kettenlinie
Pedale:									  DARTMOOR Cookie Pedal grün
Sattel:										volar3
Sattelstütze:							  CONTEC Brut  
Felgen:									  Rigida ZAC-19SL
Schlauch:								  SCHWALBE No.7D Schlauch 20" Downhill
Reifen:									   Maxxis Maxx Daddy BMX-Reifen
Ventilkappen:							 Radon 1 Paar Ventilkappen Eight Ball AV gold
Spritzschutz:							 rie:sel design schlammE Mudguard Bright green label 
Gewicht:									sprechen wir nicht drüber ( beim downhill nicht ganz so wichtig )


----------



## giant_r (1. Januar 2017)

wenns nur runtergeht ist die masse ja vorteilhaft.....lizenz zum ballern eingebaut.
danke fuer die infos und viel spass damit


----------



## gpzmandel (4. Januar 2017)

Da darf ich auch mal wieder. Mein Sohn ist aus dem Kania rausgewachsen, es musste was neues her wollte eigentlich ein Max24 von Sören kaufen. Das wird es dann wenn er auf 26er umsteigt. Haben uns für das neue Scott Scale 24+ entschieden. Warum weil Starrgabel dicke Reifen und einfach Kurbel. 
Der kleine ist voll happy, Tuning kommt noch wiegt jetzt aktuell über 11kg. 


 


 
Gruß Maik


----------



## 70erbug (5. Januar 2017)

Ein ganz beachtlicher Fuhrpark für einen 4 Jährigen!


----------



## LemonLipstick (9. Januar 2017)

20" Junior RaceBmx für Pumptrack usw.


----------



## Schibbl (9. Januar 2017)

Ist das eine gelabelte Redline Microline Kurbel? In welcher Länge? Das Blau passt perfekt zu meinem derzeitigen Projekt.


----------



## LemonLipstick (9. Januar 2017)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ist das eine gelabelte Redline Microline Kurbel? In welcher Länge? Das Blau passt perfekt zu meinem derzeitigen Projekt.



Die Kurbel hat 155mm Länge und ist vom Hersteller umgelabelt ( Chase Edge ). Ich denke das es sich um diese Kurbel handelt:

http://www.insightbmx.com/new-insight-crank-arm-square-isis-sets/

zu kaufen hier:

http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/parts_frame_seite.htm

Du bist halt vom 110er Lochkreis auf ein 34er Kettenblatt als kleinstes eingeschränkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (9. Januar 2017)

Kurbel is a bissel lang? und die Reifen auch etwas zu schmal?
Sonst schick.
Meikel


----------



## mick_1978! (10. Januar 2017)

Bei Race BMX sind die Reifen eher schmal gehalten. Sollen ja auf dem Race Track schnell beschleunigt werden können und sehr wenig Rollwiederstand haben. 155 mm Kurbel ist beim Junior Rahmen am oberen Ende, aber noch normal. Das Junior wird bei einer Körpergröße von ca. 1,20 - 1,40 m gefahren. 

Glaub ich muss den Fuhrpark vom Junior auch mal ablichten....


----------



## LemonLipstick (10. Januar 2017)

Danke 
Fuhrpark vom Junior ablichten klingt sehr gut


----------



## mick_1978! (15. Januar 2017)

So...mal die aktuellen Räder des großen fotografiert. Das 16er KU-Bike bekommt diesen Spätsommer die kleine Schwester, das Kokua fährt sie jetzt gerade.

Felt Sector Mini:
- soweit Serie
- Crupi Rhythm 28 auf Box Felgen
- Aest Pedale
- ODI Mini Griffe

KU Bike 20:
- soweit Serie
- XT Kasette 9-fach
- X9 Trigger
- X0 Blackbox SS
- Aest Pedale
- Sattelklemme blau
- Superstar Components Vorbau
- Specialized XC Lenker
- Alu Nippel blau/orange


----------



## .SoulRider. (26. Januar 2017)

Da ist ja der BOX LRS 3x so viel Wert wie das Felt Komplettbike


----------



## Linipupini (26. Januar 2017)

Hier mal das neue 26"Stadtrad meiner Tochter für die anstehenden Saison, aufgebaut mit Alurahmen und Gabel sowie 7- fach Nexus Nabenschaltung ohne Rücktritt. Alle anderen Teile kann man ja ganz gut erkennen.
Das neben dem Votec vom letzten Jahr für Wege in die Schule usw. dienen soll. Sollte auch mal was anderes sein als Kettenschaltung
Wiegt so wie auf den Fotos 11,6kg. Nicht unbedingt wenig, aber mit Nabenschaltung, Naben Dynamo,  Ständer und dem ganzen anderen schweren Geraffel doch noch ein guter Wert. Hier war auch kein Leichtbau angesagt sondern Restekisten Plünderung .
Meikel





Wow, nicht gerade gute Bilder im Schnee. Hab ich jetzt erst am PC in groß gesehen. Muss ich nochmal die Location ändern, wenn besseres Wetter.


----------



## mick_1978! (26. Januar 2017)

.SoulRider. schrieb:


> Das ist ja der BOX LRS 3x so viel Wert wie das Felt Komplettbike


 
Fast.....den hab ich aber gebraucht sehr günstig von nem Bekannten bekommen.


----------



## Y_G (26. Januar 2017)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Ich sehe auf dem Bild ne Gabel aus Stahl und 260g kann nicht stimmen


also meine XT 730 wiegt 360g und da habe ich wirklich viel dran gefräst... 260g geht nicht ...


----------



## giant_r (26. Januar 2017)

Y_G schrieb:


> also meine XT 730 wiegt 360g und da habe ich wirklich viel dran gefräst... 260g geht nicht ...


die kurbel ist echt schick und klassisch schoen, wie lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (26. Januar 2017)

@giant_r kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen. Ich hatte gleube ich die Länge von der Islakurbel übernommen. Müsste ich mal messen wenn es Dich doll interessiert  Rückseite hatte auch gelitten
hier mal der Endzustand:


----------



## .SoulRider. (26. Januar 2017)

Bikepark und Enduro-Touren Bike vom Sohnemann
Commencal Supreme 24 mit  150mm FW




BMX Racebike für die neue Saison
CRUPI Expert 2017 mit M83 Carbon Laufrädern




Das kleine für alle Tage für Street und Dirt

Das Alltagradl für befindet sich gerade in der Planung..


----------



## giant_r (26. Januar 2017)

Der Trend geht klar zum Viertrad..  .


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (26. Januar 2017)

Hi
Ich bin neu hier und würde gern das gerade abgeschlossene Bike-Projekt eines

DH KIDS 20"

als Vorschlag in Bike der Woche einstellen. Entweder spinnt mein Browser oder
ich bin zugegeben zu blöd. Ich melde mich an, will hochladen, werde wieder raus
geschmissen. Seltsam - vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp für mich.

Das Bike ist aus dem Rahmen eines SCOTT SPARK 20" entstanden.
Der Umbau erfolgte komplett in Eigenregie incl. Pulverbeschichtung
(Kleinteile, Schwinge, Gabel, Felgen, Naben etc..)
Die Gabel ist ein selbst erdachter Umbau aus einer FOX Talas 150mm.
Der Rahmen incl. neuer Dämpferwippe wurden auf einen FOX-Dämpfer
modifiziert. Der LRS besteht aus Novatec Naben, Gingko-Felgen, das
ganze im Deemax Style mit customized Decals aufgebaut.
Alle Kleinteile wurden schwarz gepulvert um einen "Black-Look" im
Cockpit-Bereich zu erhalten. Sieht real sehr nice aus.

LG
Oliver

PS:  ... durch die neu designte Dämpferwippe nebst Dämpferhalter konnte ich den Federweg hinten auf satte 105mm bringen. Die umgebaute TALAS "Doppelbrücke" schafft satte 110mm Federweg per Luftdämpfung. Im Bereich 20" DH sind diese Federwege wirklich üppig. Die TALAS-Funktion ist erhalten geblieben, d.h. ich kann zu Anfang den Federweg vorne mit einem Click auf 80mm (-30mm) reduzieren. Was den aktuell noch kurzen Beinen von Vorteil ist. Im Gelände geht Standfestigkeit VOR Federweg.


----------



## zr0wrk (26. Januar 2017)

COMMENCAL-666 schrieb:


> Ich (...) würde gern das gerade abgeschlossene Bike-Projekt eines DH KIDS 20" als Vorschlag in Bike der Woche einstellen. Entweder spinnt mein Browser oder ich bin zugegeben zu blöd. Ich melde mich an, will hochladen, werde wieder raus geschmissen. Seltsam - vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp für mich.


Kannst du es in dein eigenes Fotoalbum hochladen? Von dort aus lässt es sich in das Album "Bike der Woche [Vorschläge]" verschieben. Dazu das Bild anzeigen lassen und auf der Tatstatur die Taste "O" drücken.


> Die Gabel ist ein selbst erdachter Umbau aus einer FOX Talas 150mm.


Und das funktioniert so ganz ohne Brücke zwischen den Tauchrohren? Die sind ja nur über die Achse verbunden. Klar, bei 'ner USD-Gabel ist das genau so, aber dort kümmert man sich ja auch besonders um die Führung der Tauchrohre.

*EDIT: *Ach so ... schöne Sache.


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (26. Januar 2017)

Hi zr0wrk

Mit dem Fotoalbum hat jetzt geklappt. Warum auch immer? Kam vorher gar nicht da rein.

Mit der fehlenden Brücke zwischen den Tauchrohren muss sich noch bewähren. Die Steifigkeit ist zugegeben geringer als vorab. Bei nem 20kg Floh sind die Belastungen aber geringer als mit knapp 90kg. Das Bike ist noch nicht getestet, warten noch auf besser Wetter.   Wäre blöd, wenn der Knirps sich wegen tiefem Boden und Schlamm gleich auf der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt hinlegt. Das bleibt dann negativ im Kopf.
Im worst case muss ich eine "Brücke" zw den Tauchrohren neu schaffen. Eine technische Lösung hab ich mir schon überlegt. Aber wie gesagt, Versuch macht klug.

Grüße
Oliver

PS:  .. das Commencal ist vom ältesten Sohnemann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ezprezz0 (27. Januar 2017)

COMMENCAL-666 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 568757
> 
> Hi zr0wrk
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Stark sieht das Scott DH Projekt aus, großes Lob. 

Welches Schaltwerk ist das 9 fach, kurz oder lang? Und was ist das für eine Kurbel?

Gruss


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ezprezz0 (27. Januar 2017)

Hi Kinderrad Optimierer,

Hier ein weiteres Scott Spark 20" Projekt zum schmökern. 

Haben gerade auch mit dem Umbau begonnen mit meinem Sohn, Ziel ist die Basis zu verbessern, insbesondere die Bremsen. Verwendet wir hauptsächlich was die Ersatzteilkiste hergibt, ein paar andere Schmankerl sind da hoffentlich auch dabei. Zuerst mussten aber die Räder gewechselt werden, wegen Scheibenbremsennabe. So sieht es bisher aus.


















Erste Umbaumaßnahmen durchgeführt




















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (27. Januar 2017)

Umbau:  SCOTT SPARK DH 20“


Hi „ezprezzO“


Die Kurbel ist aus einer defekten RaceFace entstanden. Fast neu aber Pedalgewinde hin. Ich habe diese dann von 175 auf etwa 145mm eingekürzt. Aufgrund der notwendigen Kettenlinie (sehr weit innen) sowie DH wurde diese dann von 3-fach auf 1-fach modifiziert. Das 30er Kettenlatt sitzt nun ganz innen. Die Halterungen für die großen Kettenblätter wurden entfernt. Die Anbringung der Kettenführung war dementsprechend nicht plug&play. Der Adapter wurde falsch herum an tretlager geschraubt, d.h. mit Kröpfung nach innen. Die Kettenführung wurde dann im Bereich des Hinterradlagerung weggesägt. Montage dann HINTER dem Adapter! Erst dadurch konnte die Kettenführung weit genug nach innen gesetzt werden. Des weiteren habe ich die Kurbelbreite auch um 5mm verringert.


Die Schaltung ist eine lange SRAM X9. Medium oder Short Cage hätten gereicht, aren aber für normales Geld nicht zu bekommen. Evtl. wird irgendwann auf kürzeres Schaltwerk getauscht. Ist aber auch so voll OK.


LG

Oliver


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (27. Januar 2017)

Umbau:  SCOTT SPARK DH 20“

… erschreckend fand ich mal wieder die Auswahl der Anbauteile an gekauften Kinder-Bikes. Klar vieles ist dem Preisdruck geschuldet. Aber warum wiegt ein kleiner Stahl-Kinderlenker 450g!! Der Tausch gegen einen billigen China-Carbon-Lenker mit gekürzten 100g für schlappe 14€ brachte eine Einsparung von satten 350g. Den würde ich nicht selber fahren wollen, aber für ein Kind mit 20-30kg absolut OK, auch im DH-Bereich. Auch alle anderen Teile machten einen wirklich billigen Eindruck. Na ja, bei 450€ neupreis, bleibt nicht viel für jedes Teil. Einzig Sattelklemme, Sattel, evtl Sattelstütze waren ganz gut. Der Sattel aber trotz Jugendgröße zu lang. Der verbaute Sattel brachte nochmal -100g, klein wie ein Brötchen und gute Dämpfung.

Positiv erfreut hat mich aber der Rahmen. Trotz Gleitlagerung im Hinterbau (für Kids noch OK) macht der einen stabilen und brauchbaren Eindruck, relativ leicht ist er noch dazu.

Oliver


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Januar 2017)

COMMENCAL-666 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist aus dem Rahmen eines SCOTT SPARK 20" entstanden (...) Der Umbau erfolgte komplett in Eigenregie (...) Die Gabel ist ein selbst erdachter Umbau aus einer FOX Talas 150mm. (...) incl. neuer Dämpferwippe (...) FOX-Dämpfer modifiziert (...)





COMMENCAL-666 schrieb:


> Die Kurbel ist aus einer defekten RaceFace entstanden. (...) von 175 auf etwa 145mm eingekürzt (...) von 3-fach auf 1-fach modifiziert (...) Halterungen für die großen Kettenblätter wurden entfernt (...) Kettenführung wurde dann im Bereich des Hinterradlagerung weggesägt (...) Kurbelbreite auch um 5mm verringert.


Ein eigener Aufbau-Thread wäre hier sicherlich sehr interessant gewesen. Wenn du die Arbeitsschritte fotografisch dokumentiert hast, kannst du den ja nachträglich noch simulieren. 


> Die Schaltung ist eine lange SRAM X9. Medium oder Short Cage hätten gereicht, aren aber für normales Geld nicht zu bekommen.


Da bin ich aber jetzt gerade überrascht. In den letzten Wochen ist der Preis für gebrauchte 9- und 10-fach-Schaltwerke hier im Bikemarkt auf teilweise unter 50,- EUR gefallen. Der Aufwand, der in dem Bike steckt, steht doch in keinem Verhältnis zu irgendeinem Preis, den ein mittellanges oder kurzes Schaltwerk kosten kann.

BTW: Am Spark von @ezprezz0 ist ja keine Aufnahme für Scheibenbremsen zu finden. War das an deinem auch so und du hast das geändert oder gab's bei dir 'ne Aufnahme für die Bremse?


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (27. Januar 2017)

... na ja, ich brauchte noch Trigger von SRAM. Für das Scott und als Ersatz für das MTB vom mittleren. Komplettes Setz aus X9 Schaltwerk lang, 2x Trigger X5 schwarz, 1x Trigger X9 silber haben mich 40€ incl. Versand gekostet. Da tut man sich schwer ein etwa 15mm zu langes Schaltwerk nicht zu nutzen. Un nein, der Aufwand auch finanziell ist bei so nem Projekt schon erheblich. Auch wenn ich viele, viele Teile gebraucht gekauft habe. Allein die TALAS hatte mal ursprünglich einen UVP von 500€. Die Decals summieren sich preislich auch hoch, aber drauf verzichten wollte ich nicht. Ohne die Felgen Decals sah das Bike fast aus wie von der Tanke. War natürlich von Anfang an als DEEMAX Style geplant.

Oliver


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (27. Januar 2017)

... Bilder für nen groben Aufbau-Beitrag habe ich zur Hand. Wäre ne Überlegung wert. Dann gibt es wieder Fraktionen, die einen finden es cool, die anderen schwachsinnig weil zu teuer, zu aufwändig etc..   	Aber so ist das dann. Ich muss mich/uns auch leider outen, wir sind allesamt Fahrrad-Fetischisten. Außerdem schraube ich privat sehr, sehr viel und gern.
Wegen Aufbau-Beitrag muss ich mal schauen ob ich dazu die Zeit finde, denke aber ich werde es machen.

LG
Oliver


----------



## Schibbl (27. Januar 2017)

Ich empfinde so etwas "megacool". Dass ein Vater neben einigem an Geld (was den meisten nur bleibt) auch noch sehr viel handwerkliches Geschick und Zeit in das fürs Kind optimierte Rad investiert, ist sehr zu unterstützen. Leider fehlen mir neben der Werkstatt und entsprechender Maschinen (ich mache alle Aufbauten zum Leid meiner Frau im Wohnzimmer) vor allem die Zeit für solche genialen Eigenbauten. In einem Aufbauthread kann man noch viele neue Aspekte kennenlernen, welche man beim nächsten Auf-/Umbau beachten kann.
Ich plädiere für den Aufbauthread und vote für das Bike der Woche.

Wo ist eigentlich der Link zum Bike der Woche Vorschlag?


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (27. Januar 2017)

... hier auch ein anderes schönes Kinderbike Projekt aus 2015.
Habe ich damals für meinen mittleren Sohn gebaut.

MTB 24" Hardtail  -  hochwertig, schnell, sehr leicht, perfekte Übersetzung

alle technischen Details im angehängten PDF

LG
Oliver

PS:  ... beim Hochladen hat es etwas die Farben verblasst. Real und auf den Originalfotos knallt das Rot deutlich mehr und sorgt für den notwendigen Farbakzent.

PS:  ... Federweg vorne ist max. 100mm. Auf den Fotos habe ich diese damals reduziert, damit der noch kleine Bursche gut drauf passte


----------



## Schibbl (27. Januar 2017)

Wo nimmst du eigentlich die Zeit her? Und sehen die Räder nach zwei Wochen Nutzung auch noch so edel aus oder sind die ebenfalls zerschrammt wie die Räder meiner Jungs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (27. Januar 2017)

.SoulRider. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 568734
> Bikepark und Enduro-Touren Bike vom Sohnemann
> Commencal Supreme 24 mit  150mm FW
> 
> ...


Schöne Geräte, was ich aber nie verstehen werde, warum bei den BMX Teilen der Sattel so beschi55en steht, da haut man sich doch die Juwelen an?


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (27. Januar 2017)

Hi "Schibbl"
Zeitlich sind solche Projekte schon gewisse Langläufer. Also 3-6 Monate dauert so etwas. Andererseits ist das Schrauben auch mein Hobby, zugegeben sind die Projekte für mich oder meine Frau teils deutlich umfangreicher.   
Mit meinen Sachen bin ich sehr vorsichtig, aber bei den Kinder-Bik-Projekten mache ich nach Fertigstellung immer schöne Fotos und hake das Projekt ab. Schrammen kommen meist schon "am nächsten Tag".  ;D

Und mit dem Schrauben hab ich mich schon etwas gebessert. Zu Studentenzeiten lag auch schon mal ein Motorblock vom Motorrad im Backofen. Dafür habe ich heute eine komplette Hobbywerkstatt, etwa 15km von zu Hause. Aber im Winter schraube ich am Bike gern auch mal im Wohnzimmer, so zwischendurch. Gestern stand da mal wieder mein Elektromotorrad auf ner dicken Pappe. Die neuen LED-Birnen mussten doch verbaut werden. Nee, nee ich hab echt richtig großes Glück mit meiner Perle.

Oliver


----------



## LockeTirol (27. Januar 2017)

So, der neue dicke Kumpel meines Sohnes ist doch deutlich fetter als gedacht. Bin noch unschlüssig ob ich den wieder nach US of A zurück schicke oder einer Diät unterziehe. Viel weniger als 13kg wird aber kaum möglich sein.


----------



## veraono (28. Januar 2017)

COMMENCAL-666 schrieb:


> ... na ja, ich brauchte noch Trigger von SRAM. Für das Scott und als Ersatz für das MTB vom mittleren. Komplettes Setz aus X9 Schaltwerk lang, 2x Trigger X5 schwarz, 1x Trigger X9 silber haben mich 40€ incl. Versand gekostet. Da tut man sich schwer ein etwa 15mm zu langes Schaltwerk nicht zu nutzen. Un nein, der Aufwand auch finanziell ist bei so nem Projekt schon erheblich. Auch wenn ich viele, viele Teile gebraucht gekauft habe. Allein die TALAS hatte mal ursprünglich einen UVP von 500€. Die Decals summieren sich preislich auch hoch, aber drauf verzichten wollte ich nicht. Ohne die Felgen Decals sah das Bike fast aus wie von der Tanke. War natürlich von Anfang an als DEEMAX Style geplant.
> 
> OliverAnhang anzeigen 568977 Anhang anzeigen 568976


Die  Idee mit der Fox und den ( Boxxer?)  Kronen ist echt der Hammer, hast du eigentlich noch die Luftkammer-Größe an den Federweg angepasst, die Standrohrlänge wird ja weiterhin die Gleiche sein, oder?
Einfach Genial!


----------



## ezprezz0 (28. Januar 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> Die  Idee mit der Fox und den ( Boxxer?)  Kronen ist echt der Hammer, hast du eigentlich noch die Luftkammer-Größe an den Federweg angepasst, die Standrohrlänge wird ja weiterhin die Gleiche sein, oder?
> Einfach Genial!



Kann man eigentlich bei jeder Gabel die Standrohre aus der Gabelbrücke rausnehmen oder geht das nur bei dieser Gabel? Wie geht der Ausbau?

Gruss


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## luftschaukel (30. Januar 2017)

Hab das 24" Bulls Wildtail etwas gepimpt
Neuer kurzer Vorbau, breiter Lenker, neue Schwalbe Reifen.
Trotzdem ist das Bike jetzt an der "Kotzgrenze" und ich suche eine gute und günstige Alternative.


----------



## .SoulRider. (30. Januar 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Schöne Geräte, was ich aber nie verstehen werde, warum bei den BMX Teilen der Sattel so beschi55en steht, da haut man sich doch die Juwelen an?



Der Sattel bei den BMX Bikes speziell bein den Racebikes wird nur in der ersten Sekunden am Startgatter benötigt bevor das Startkommando ertönt, danach wird eh alles im Stehen gefahren deshalb ist der Sattel mehr für die Optik als für die Funktion. 
Einen minimalen Schutz bieten der Sattel noch bei den Sprüngen und beim pushen über die Hindernisse, da der Po nicht gleich an den Reifen .
Und Bike ohne Sattel sieht nicht ganz so gut aus.


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (30. Januar 2017)

ezprezz0 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich bei jeder Gabel die Standrohre aus der Gabelbrücke rausnehmen oder geht das nur bei dieser Gabel? Wie geht der Ausbau?
> Gruss
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





veraono schrieb:


> Die  Idee mit der Fox und den ( Boxxer?)  Kronen ist echt der Hammer, hast du eigentlich noch die Luftkammer-Größe an den Federweg angepasst, die Standrohrlänge wird ja weiterhin die Gleiche sein, oder?
> Einfach Genial!




Die Gabelholme sollten bei jeder Gabel aus der Krohne zu demontieren sein. Dazu benötigt man ein sauberes Druckstück um das Tauchrohr nicht zu beschädigen, ein passendes Gegenlager und eine gute Presse. Entsprechend der benötigten Druckstücke auch eine Drehbank. Ich wärme die Sachen dazu auch noch moderat vor. Dann ohne Hektik und mit Gefühl ausdrücken. Habe ich bislang bei zwei RockShox und dieser Fox Talas gemacht. Bis auf den eigenen Stressfaktor an einer „teuern“ Gabel was zu vermurksen eigentlich relativ easy, gute Vorbereitung vorausgesetzt.


Da noch nicht gefahren, hab ich keine Fakten bezüglich Luftkammer oder Steifigkeit. Wie angesprochen muss im worst case eine Verbindung der Tauchrohre nachgerüstet werden. Technische Lösung steht parat, werde ich wegen zusätzlichem Gewicht aber nur bauen wenn wirklich nötig. Standrohrlänge ist original, könnte auch gern 2cm länger sein! Durch den Umbau geht Federweg verloren, je nach Steuerrohrhöhe etwa 30-40mm. D.h. bei ner 160er Talas und kurzem Steuerrohr wäre der Federweg entsprechend höher, 130mm. Die erreichten 110mm sind aber in der 20“ Kids Liga schon beachtlich, wie ich finde auch vollkommen ausreichend. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich intern noch den Federweg begrenzen muss. Dazu werde ich wohl ein Drehteil (Rohr) einbauen. Derzeit geht die Gabel im worst case über Dichtung und Gabelbrücke auf Anschlag, das Rad aber jederzeit drehbar. Da muss ich noch ran, für ne Testfahrt mit ein wenig mehr Luftdruck aber durchaus händelbar. Will nicht für jeden Einzelpunkt die Gabel zerlegen. Also testen und dann entsprechend modifizieren - fertig. 


LG
Oliver


----------



## jeffl (2. Februar 2017)

COMMENCAL-666 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 568988
> 
> ... hier auch ein anderes schönes Kinderbike Projekt aus 2015.
> Habe ich damals für meinen mittleren Sohn gebaut.
> ...




 Du hast das nicht zufällig noch und möchtest es unbedingt an mich verkaufen? (Also für meine Tochter…  )  Was ein cooles 24"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (6. Februar 2017)

jeffl schrieb:


> Du hast das nicht zufällig noch und möchtest es unbedingt an mich verkaufen? (Also für meine Tochter…  )  Was ein cooles 24"!




… eigentlich schon, leider aber erst in einigen Jahren!


Derzeit fährt es mein mittlerer Sohn, danach dann der Kleinste. Im Gegensatz zum DH hat sich das Projekt 24“ MTB
daher mehr gelohnt. Den 20" Kids DH hab ich nur für den Kleinsten gebaut, dann kann ich mir leider die Kosten nicht
so „schön“ rechnen.

Oliver


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (6. Februar 2017)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hab das 24" Bulls Wildtail etwas gepimpt
> Neuer kurzer Vorbau, breiter Lenker, neue Schwalbe Reifen.
> Trotzdem ist das Bike jetzt an der "Kotzgrenze" und ich suche eine gute und günstige Alternative.



... ich hab für unseren Mittleren ein YT *First Love* (DH 24") gebraucht gekauft. Nicht leicht, aber technisch voll OK.
Ein paar Gramm lassen sich aber immer schnell sparen. Die kleinen DH sind aber zugegeben selten gebraucht zu
bekommen. Da heißt es dran bleiben und weiter suchen. Kostenpunkt ist sekundär, erst mal finden. Wir haben
es mit verratzten Standrohren gekauft. Entsprechend runter gehandelt und später eine brauchbare FOX Talas
verbaut. Komplettsumme mit billigem Carbonlenker, leichtem Vorbau und Talas waren dann etwa 650€.
Gewicht lag dann fahrfertig bei Herstellerangabe, vorab deutlich drüber.

Oliver


----------



## egmont (9. Februar 2017)

24er Speci Custom-`Hotrock` 2002er old school-cool; stahl, starr, schwarz


----------



## Jabomania (9. Februar 2017)

So dann zeige ich euch mal mein 20er Projekt das jetzt fertig ist.
Orbea MX 20 Team
Schaltung Zee/Slx 11/36
Kurbel.	 VPACE ähnlich 127mm
				 32z
Bremsen   Deore für Kinder	  
				Hände modifiziert 
Lenker	   Oxygen 56cm 140g
Vorbau.	  Procraft 60mm
Pedale.		Wellgo
Griffe.		 VPACE 

Gewicht inclusive Pedale 8,5 kg


----------



## KIV (10. Februar 2017)

egmont schrieb:


> 24er Speci Custom-`Hotrock` 2002er old school; stahl, starr, schwarz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 573072


Gefällt mir sehr gut, mal was anderes!
Eine Kleinigkeit: Kann es sein, dass das Schaltwerk nur sehr wenig Federspannung hat und die Kette daher durchhängt..? Vielleicht kannste da noch was nachstellen. Und vermutlich kann man die Kette auch noch kürzen.
(Korrekte Länge wäre auf 'groß', wenn das Schaltwerk dann quasi waagerecht nach vorne zeigt und zu dieser Länge +3Kettenglieder (Nieten). Hab ich mal nachgelesen und fand es auch erst verdammt stramm. Funktioniert aber gut und macht keine Abwürfe mehr.)


----------



## egmont (10. Februar 2017)

@KIV waches Auge!
Die wird zusammen mit einem anderen, brikettschwarz-coolem Schaltwerk (Sram 9.0 Composite ) erneuert.

Auch was die Kettenspannung betrifft; 
Bei den  'Innercity'-Aufbauten -generell nur ein KB- kürze ich die Teile immer ähnlich stramm und benötige so selbst im Berliner Parcourskampf keine Halter bzw. Spanner. 
Ketten fallen schon lang nur noch in den ungünstigsten Fällen.




 Gruß, 
egmont


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-tim (10. Februar 2017)

Supurb BO 20 für meinen Sohn aufgebaut


----------



## giant_r (10. Februar 2017)

sehr schick, aber kann es sein, das die kurbel etwas lang ist. schaltwerk auch?
die blauen felgen finde ich sehr schoen, gibt es die so? vieleicht kannst du mal eine teileliste machen. auf jedenfall viel spass damit.


----------



## Gehhilfe (11. Februar 2017)

Kennt jemand das Saracen Mantra 20" Kinderrad? Erfahrung?

[/url]=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2111187]
	
[/URL]


----------



## joglo (11. Februar 2017)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Saracen Mantra 20" Kinderrad? Erfahrung?


Ich hatte mir mal das 2.4 (24") in die engere Auswahl herangezogen. Würde mir auch optisch immer noch gut gefallen, ist aber anscheinend laut anderem Forum über 12Kg schwer und dafür zu teuer. Leider wurde meine Anfrage bzgl. Gewicht von Saracen nie beantwortet.
Aber Testkäufer könnten sicher mehr berichten, das 2.0 hätte ja auch eine interessante Federgabel. Wir würden uns über Deinen Erfahrungsbericht (besser in eigenen Threat) freuen ;-)


----------



## KIV (12. Februar 2017)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Saracen Mantra 20" Kinderrad? Erfahrung?
> 
> [/url]=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2111187]
> 
> [/URL]


In dieser 'Galerie' sollten mMn nur eigene Bilder gepostet und keine Bikes 'von der Stange' diskutiert werden. Mach dafür besser einen eigenen Fred auf.


----------



## Linipupini (12. Februar 2017)

Super Wetter heute, deswegen noch mal neue Bilder.

Hier nochmal das neue 26" Stadtrad meiner Tochter für die anstehenden Saison, aufgebaut mit Alurahmen und Gabel sowie 7- fach Nexus Nabenschaltung ohne Rücktritt. Alle anderen Teile kann man ja ganz gut erkennen. Sie wollte unbedingt blau, wieder mal super Arbeit vom Pulver-Beschichtungs-Zentrum Zwickau 
Das neben dem Votec vom letzten Jahr für Wege in die Schule usw. dienen soll. Sollte auch mal was anderes sein als Kettenschaltung.
Wiegt so wie auf den Fotos 11,6kg. 
Nicht unbedingt wenig, aber mit Nabenschaltung, Naben Dynamo, Ständer und dem ganzen anderenschweren Geraffel doch noch ein guter Wert. Hier war auch kein Leichtbau angesagt sondern Restekisten Plünderung .
Meikel


----------



## AndiK75 (16. Februar 2017)

Fast fertig.
Die Bremsen müssen noch etwas trocknen.
Am Ende liegt es (hoffe ich) deutlich unter 9kg

Zusammenstellung:
Rahmen: Scott Scale 24 JR
Gabel: Kania Alu-Starrgabel
Steuersatz: FSA
Lenker: k. A wiegt nur 130g
Vorbau: KCNC
Innenlager HT von Kania (Pyrobikes)
Kurbel: 150mm von Kania (Pyrobikes)
LRS: Kania (Pyrobikes)
Reifen: Rocket Ron Faltreifen
Schaltung: Deore 9-Fach (wird wohl demnächst optimiert)
Bremsen: XLC
Sattel: Tioga Pivotal (muss auch wieder runter, da die leichte
			Sattelstütze nicht passt)
Schalt- und Bremszüge: Jagwire
Pedale: XLC Ultralight


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## zr0wrk (17. Februar 2017)

AndiK75 schrieb:


> Fast fertig.


Sind die Barends nicht erstens falsch herum montiert und zweitens viel zu steil?


----------



## KIV (17. Februar 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Sind die Barends nicht erstens falsch herum montiert und zweitens viel zu steil?


Ja, erinnert an ein Rentner-Trekkingrad. Da sieht man das ja öfter. Ermöglicht eine aufrechte Haltung...
Sonst aber cool. Und sogar der Vorhang und der Kerzenständer mit oranger Kerze passt zum Farbkonzept. Sehr konsequent..!


----------



## giant_r (17. Februar 2017)

AndiK75 schrieb:


> Fast fertig.


mit gefaellt das farbkonzept, sieht schick aus.
nur eben die bereits erwaehnten barends andersrum und nicht so rentnermaessig nach oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiK75 (17. Februar 2017)

Ok ok xD


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## KIV (17. Februar 2017)

Na also... 
Ein paar weiße Decals könnten dem Rahmen sehr gut stehen.


----------



## reijada (17. Februar 2017)

Gefällt mir gut. 
Jetzt wo du die Hörnchen richtig herum und annähernd im korrekte Winkel montiert hast...lass sie doch ab. 
Wird auch der Lenker bisschen leichter und "breiter"

Oder will der Nachwuchs die unbedingt?


----------



## AndiK75 (18. Februar 2017)

Der kleine will die blöden Dinger unbedingt haben.


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## reijada (18. Februar 2017)

Autsch, dann hast du keine Chance. 
Oder...
Zeig ihm aktuelle Bilder von CC Profis. 
Dann will er sie bestimmt nicht mehr.


----------



## KIV (18. Februar 2017)

Kleine Gegenrede: Am 20"er und 24"er hatte unser Junior auch Hörnchen. Ich war erstaunt, welche Steigungen er beim kleineren als Singlespeed und dem großen mit 34:34 als leichtester Übersetzung geschafft hat. Die Teile haben ihm definitiv geholfen, weil im Wiegetritt einfach ein größerer Hebel genutzt und weiter nach vorne gegriffen werden kann.

Lass sie ruhig dran, aber wegen des o.g. Verwendungszwecks gehören die noch etwas flacher montiert. Meine ich...


----------



## Linipupini (18. Februar 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Lass sie ruhig dran, aber wegen des o.g. Verwendungszwecks gehören die noch etwas flacher montiert. Meine ich...


Da meinst du richtig. 
Ich glaube ich fahre seit ca. 35 Jahren Hörnchen. Mir hat es nicht geschadet, ich war selbst damit immer zufrieden und möchte sie immer noch nicht missen.
Finde es cool wenn Kids darauf stehen.
Meine beiden fahren auch welche.
Meikel


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Februar 2017)




----------



## giant_r (23. Februar 2017)

es sieht so aus als haette janis joplin neben ihrem porsche auch noch ein early rider gehabt.....
gefaellt mir und die lenkertasche ist superschick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven kona (23. Februar 2017)

Moin . Welche lenkertasche ist das? 

Grüße


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Februar 2017)

Das ist ne Brooks Satteltasche


----------



## sven kona (23. Februar 2017)

Könnt ich mir fast denken ✌️

Was für Modell ?


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Februar 2017)

uff, keine Ahnung mehr


----------



## zr0wrk (23. Februar 2017)

sven kona schrieb:


> Welche lenkertasche ist das?





oBATMANo schrieb:


> Das ist ne Brooks Satteltasche.





sven kona schrieb:


> Was für ein Modell?


Auf gar keinen Fall dürft ihr im Brooks-Webshop nachsehen! Jemanden im Forum zu fragen, ist immer besser!


----------



## sven kona (23. Februar 2017)

✌️✌️✌️✌️✌️ ja sorry . So ist das wenn man versucht 6 Sachen gleichzeitig zu machen . 

Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (23. Februar 2017)

Genau. Die Grüne isses


----------



## KIV (23. Februar 2017)

oBATMANo schrieb:


>


Sieht echt hübsch aus. Damit es so bleibt, mach sicherheitshalber noch ne Schutzfolie auf die "Kettenstreben" (Wie heißen die eigentlich beim Laufrad..?), dort werden die Füße abgestellt. Zumindest geht das bei der Schwinge vom Jumper.


----------



## zr0wrk (24. Februar 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> (...) dort werden die Füße abgestellt. Zumindest geht das bei der Schwinge vom Jumper.


Macht unser Kleiner beim Early Rider genau so.


----------



## KIV (24. Februar 2017)

sven kona schrieb:


> ✌️✌️✌️✌️✌️ ja sorry . So ist das wenn man versucht 6 Sachen gleichzeitig zu machen .
> 
> Sorry


Arbeiten, kiffen, Mtb-Forum und was sonst noch..?


----------



## sven kona (24. Februar 2017)

Moin familienwahnsinn managen , sich um behindertes Familienmitglied zu kümmern und natürlich ab und zu zu schraubenndamit das 160 Cube pünktlich zum Geburtstag in paar Tagen fertig ist . ☕️☕️☕️✌️

Und Mädchen sind begeistert von Taschen ( große und kleine Mädchen bzw. Taschen) 

Grüße


----------



## KIV (24. Februar 2017)

sven kona schrieb:


> familienwahnsinn [...]
> Und Mädchen sind begeistert von Taschen ( große und kleine Mädchen bzw. Taschen)


Ich weiß was Du meinst und leide mit Dir, bzw. ebenfalls darunter.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Februar 2017)

Meine Tochter rennt auch ständig mit min einer Tasche um den Hals durch die Gegend.
Falls mal wieder panisch Geldbeutel oder Schlüssel gesucht werden, ist das immer ein potenzieller Fundort.
Eigentlich darf man nix liegen lassen. Verschwindet sofort in einer Tasche.
Hosen- und Jackentischen sind schließlich für Steine da.


----------



## sven kona (24. Februar 2017)

Stimmt


----------



## Varanus (26. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

hier das KuBike meiner Tochter:

*KUbikes 20 CUSTOM-9 - 2015*_

Pedale:Aluminium light 230g
Kassette:Shimano CS-HG50-9 11 - 30 Zähne
Schalthebel:Shimano Rapidfire Acera 9-speed
Sattelklemme:Schnellspanner
Farbe:schwarz
Sattelstütze:Aluminium Patentsattelstütze
Bereifung:Schwalbe Marathon Racer 20 x 1.5
Sattel:Selle Bassano Contec Volare Junior_

Der Lenker wurde gegen einen breiteren von Syntace getauscht, ein etwas längerer Vorbau
montiert und die Griffe gegen dünnere (Durchmesser ca.28mm) von Cannondale getauscht.
Klingel und Flaschenhalter dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen.

Gewicht: 7,85kg 
- nun fehlt noch ein leichter Sattel, damit sollten unter 7,7kg machbar sein 









Gruß Klaus


----------



## track94 (26. Februar 2017)

Da brauchst du ja bald schon ein neues .....aber wenn du soviel getauscht hast hätte da nicht auch ein Basic gereicht du hast ja fast alle teile , die den Unterschied zum Basic ausmachen getauscht , oder hast du die erst später zur Größenanpassung geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (26. Februar 2017)

Varanus schrieb:


> ...
> Gewicht: 7,85kg
> - nun fehlt noch ein leichter Sattel, damit sollten unter 7,7kg machbar sein
> ...


Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das in diesem Forum hier immer wieder klappt das solche Leichtgewichte mit so trivialen und preiswerten Teilen erzielt werden. Ich baue auch erst seit 25 Jahren alle Räder selbst auf also verzeiht die Nachfrage. Letztes Jahr habe ich ein Stadtrad für meinen Sohn (ja in 26 Zoll) mit geringem Budget und dem minimal möglichen Gewicht aufgebaut. Es wurden 10,2 kg. Am Vorderrad nur die Hälfte der Speichen hinten 2/3 der Speichen verbaut und einen 1600 Gramm LRS hinbekommen. Auch andere günstige Leichtbauteile kamen zum Einsatz und eine 1x10 Deore/SLX Schaltung (welche der 9-fach Alivio-Variante im Gewicht nicht nachstehen sollte). Das kleinere Laufräder leichter sind ist mir klar. Aber so viel leichter dass da mal ein Kilo raus springt nicht. Der Rahmen des 20er Commencal meines mittleren Sohnes ist gerade einmal 150 Gramm leichter als der 26 Zoller des genannten Stadtrades. Dann sehe ich den verbauten Sattel und die Reifen und entsinne mich an die Gewichte von selbigen auf meiner Waage und frage mich, wie der Rest des Rades bei solch niedrigem Gewicht ohne hauchdünnes Carbon auskommt.
Bitte klärt mich auf. Gern auch mit Teile - Gewichte Liste.


----------



## KIV (26. Februar 2017)

Beim 20"er sind Rahmen und (Starr-)Gabel kindgerecht aus dünnen Rohren. Da bleibt das Set z.B. bei Kania unter 2kg, Kubike vermutlich ähnlich. Das oben gezeigte Rad hat zudem nahezu profillose 1.5er Reifen, die sind vermutlich auch recht leicht.

Im Übrigen ist das hier ne Galerie, lasst uns doch ggf 'außerhalb' diskutieren.


----------



## Varanus (26. Februar 2017)

Hallo Schibbl,

wie das Gewicht zustande kommt musst du mit dem Hersteller klären ,
ich habe das Rad nicht aufgebaut sondern nur über den Konfigurator zusammengestellt 
und noch ein paar Teile angepasst.
Das aktuelle "20 Custom-9" gibt es laut KuBikes nun sogar ab 6,6 kg, mit dem Konfigurator 
lässt sich bei jeder Änderung auch schön das Gewicht nachvollziehen.
Nochmals deutlich leichter als mit den bei dem Rad meiner Tochter verbauten Reifen geht es 
mit den "Schwalbe Marathon Winter 20 x 1.6" und dem Laufradsatz "KuBikes superlight"

@track 94 - Lediglich der Vorbau und die Klingel wurde neu gekauft, der Lenker und die Griffe 
waren vorhanden, somit hielt sich der (finanzielle) Aufwand in Grenzen.
Diese Saison passt das Rad noch perfekt, nächstes Jahr wird dann wohl ein 24er benötigt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## giant_r (27. Februar 2017)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das in diesem Forum hier immer wieder klappt das solche Leichtgewichte mit so trivialen und preiswerten Teilen erzielt werden. .....Ich baue auch erst seit 25 Jahren alle Räder selbst auf also verzeiht die Nachfrage.......Der Rahmen des 20er Commencal meines mittleren Sohnes ist gerade einmal 150 Gramm leichter als der 26 Zoller des genannten Stadtrades. Dann sehe ich den verbauten Sattel und die Reifen und entsinne mich an die Gewichte von selbigen auf meiner Waage und frage mich, wie der Rest des Rades bei solch niedrigem Gewicht ohne hauchdünnes Carbon auskommt.
> Bitte klärt mich auf. Gern auch mit Teile - Gewichte Liste.



wieso soll das nicht gehen, ich habe was in der gewichtsklasse mit einem orbea mx 20 aufgebaut, sogar mit disc bremse. beim orbea wiegt der rahmen mit steuersatz auch knapp 1600g, da duerfte der commençal ramones rahmen sogar noch etwas leichter sein...
teilelisten, auch mit den gewichten werden doch auch haeufig mit veroeffentlicht. auch bei mir im faden, sogar mit fotos von den teilen auf der waage.
nun aber genug abgewichen, es soll ja eine galerie sein, daher stelle ich hier auch noch mal mein bike mit ner ansicht ein, hatte ich bisher nicht extra, aber so passt es zum thema...


----------



## Schibbl (27. Februar 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> wieso soll das nicht gehen, ich habe was in der gewichtsklasse mit einem orbea mx 20 aufgebaut, sogar mit disc bremse. beim orbea wiegt der rahmen mit steuersatz auch knapp 1600g, da duerfte der commençal ramones rahmen sogar noch etwas leichter sein...
> teilelisten, auch mit den gewichten werden doch auch haeufig mit veroeffentlicht. auch bei mir im faden, sogar mit fotos von den teilen auf der waage ...


Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass es nicht geht, sondern mein Verwundern bekundet, dass oben abgebildetes Kubike nur 7,85kg auf die Waage bringt. Allein der Unterschied in der Teilewahl zu deinem Orbea - welches ich sehr hübsch und gelungen finde - zeigt, dass ersteres Rad entweder ein Gewichtsschummel ist, oder dein Orbea unter 5kg wiegt und meine Waagen alle falsch gehen. Und zu den hier veröffentlichten Teilelisten möchte ich mich hier nicht auslassen. Die Listen welche ich zum Aufbau verwende, zeigen bei einem MTB mit Kettenschaltung 60 Einzelne Positionen unterschiedlicher Teile an. Wenn man den LRS als VR und HR ansieht dann sind es noch immer 52. Schalt-/Bremszüge und -hüllen sowie Schläuche und ganze Pedalen oder Steuersätze werden hier ständig unterschlagen.

So ich krame jetzt nach ein paar Bildern der Räder meiner Kinder. Ist ja schließlich eine Galerie.


----------



## Linipupini (27. Februar 2017)

Geht alles, dass 20" hatten wir final mit 6,8kg aufgebaut! Die Teile Auswahl macht's.
Genau Galerie, deshalb


----------



## Varanus (27. Februar 2017)

Schibbl schrieb:


> ...dass oben abgebildetes Kubike nur 7,85kg auf die Waage bringt....- zeigt, dass ersteres Rad entweder ein Gewichtsschummel ist...



Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre dass du trotz deiner 25 Jahre Erfahrung noch einiges zu lernen hast, vor allem im Umgangston...








Gruß Klaus


----------



## LemonLipstick (5. März 2017)

Unser 24" Bike fertig aufgebaut.


----------



## nadine09 (5. März 2017)

Sehr schönes Bike. Vor allem der bunte Kettenstrebenschutz [emoji13]. Von den Proportionen sieht es aus wie ein 29+.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cannondale0815 (17. März 2017)

Hier das bike von meinem kleinen: Scott Scale jr20".
Bissel Gewichtstuning ist schon erfolgt.


----------



## Cannondale0815 (17. März 2017)

Und hier noch das vom großen: Cannondale Trail 24".


----------



## joglo (17. März 2017)

Cannondale0815 schrieb:


> Und hier noch das vom großen: Cannondale Trail 24


Hi, ich plane auch ein Trail 24 zu tunen. Was hast Du für Disc-taugliche Laufräder benutzt? Hast Du den Bremschschlauch nach hinten durchs Oberrohr geführt? Hast Du das original Tretlager behalten? Andere Tipps und Erkentnisse? (gerne auch per PM, aber vlt. sind ein paar mehr Details zu Deinen Rädern für alle hier interessant)
Danke


----------



## sven kona (19. März 2017)

Sonntag regenbeschäftigung

Damit das fertige Rad Anfang der Woche gezeigt werden kann . 

Grüße


----------



## Cannondale0815 (19. März 2017)

joglo schrieb:


> Hi, ich plane auch ein Trail 24 zu tunen. Was hast Du für Disc-taugliche Laufräder benutzt? Hast Du den Bremschschlauch nach hinten durchs Oberrohr geführt? Hast Du das original Tretlager behalten? Andere Tipps und Erkentnisse? (gerne auch per PM, aber vlt. sind ein paar mehr Details zu Deinen Rädern für alle hier interessant)
> Danke


----------



## track94 (19. März 2017)

Wofür man Schüsseln vom schwedischen Möbel Haus alles benutzen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cannondale0815 (19. März 2017)

Moin, das mit dem Zitat hatte nun nicht geklappt. Hab die Leitung durch den Rahmen geführt ist bissel fummelig (mit einen alten Bowdenzug;-)). Innenlager müsste auch ein bb90 für die Hollowtech2 Kurbeln die ich noch kürzen muss zur Zeit 170mm. Laufräder hab ich in der Teilekiste gefunden XTR/XT Naben mit Sunringle 24" Discfelgen. Die Gabel ist eine Davtus 26" um ein bissel die Federgabel Geometrie zu erhalten.(650g) Insgesamt komme ich jetzt mit Schwalbe Kojak Slicks auf ganz gute 8,5kg. 
Mit PM kenne ich mich leider nicht so aus.


----------



## Diman (19. März 2017)

track94 schrieb:


> Wofür man Schüsseln vom schwedischen Möbel Haus alles benutzen kann


Nur essen daraus sollte man nicht.


----------



## sven kona (19. März 2017)

Passend natürlich in der Küche  
Ja mussten heut früh Müsli aus dem Karton essen


----------



## Diman (19. März 2017)

sven kona schrieb:


> Ja mussten heut früh Müsli aus dem Karton essen


Gesungheits- und umweltschönend.


----------



## Cannondale0815 (19. März 2017)

@sven kona sehr gelungen dezente farbakzente! Schöne Pedale! Marke?


----------



## Diman (19. März 2017)

XPEdo


----------



## kc85 (19. März 2017)

Das neue 26er für meine Große:






Etwas unter 8,8kg. Das Kind ist zufrieden. 

kc85


----------



## sven kona (19. März 2017)

X Pedo Traverse 3 . Das fast das einzige was neu gekauft ist der Rest aus meinen vielen Kisten . Sollte eigentlich alles purple werden aber wollte noch nicht das Laufrad Schlachten für Steuersatz etc .

Und für komplett Lackierung in signalweiss hat auch Zeit gefehlt . Mittwoch ist Geburtstag


----------



## ONE78 (19. März 2017)

kc85 schrieb:


> Das neue 26er für meine Große:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie groß ist die Große denn?


----------



## kc85 (19. März 2017)

1,35m bei 69cm Innenbeinlänge.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cannondale0815 (19. März 2017)

Danke @sven kona suche nähmlich noch Pedale für meinen Junior. Purple ist sicher auch schön aber ich finde es auch so schick! Den vorderen Bowdenzug musst du noch kürzen


----------



## giant_r (19. März 2017)

@sven kona 
ist das ein 12" oder 16" SUP der erste generation? sieht schick aus. in 12" haben wir auch noch so eins, darauf haben inzwischen mehrere kinder fahren gelernt.
viel spass mit eurem.


----------



## sven kona (19. März 2017)

16er bis vor 3 Wochen sollte es ein Cube 160 werden zum Geburtstag jetzt gibt's 2 Räder . Da ich Faible für stahl hab . Und es sich ergeben hat


----------



## OnTheFly (19. März 2017)

Cannondale0815 schrieb:


> Hier das bike von meinem kleinen: Scott Scale jr20".
> Bissel Gewichtstuning ist schon erfolgt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 585332


Sieht das nur so aus oder sind die Kurbelarme viel zu lang für einen 20er?!!!


----------



## sven kona (19. März 2017)

Ich würde sagen zu lang ️


----------



## Cannondale0815 (20. März 2017)

Servus, ja ihr habt mich erwischt ist noch eine 140mm Kurbel hab aber schon die nächste auf der Werkbank.


----------



## sven kona (22. März 2017)

Kurze Schnappschüss vor Übergabe zum Geburtstag .
Auf d letzte Minute fertig geworden.


----------



## zr0wrk (22. März 2017)

sven kona schrieb:


> Kurze Schnappschüsse vor Übergabe zum Geburtstag.


Sieht imho schlimm aus. Aber wenn es dem Kind gefällt, soll es wohl so sein.


----------



## der_lockere (22. März 2017)

sind die Kurbeln nicht zu lange?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven kona (22. März 2017)

Wird sich zeigen . Sind die Originalen .
Grüße

105 mm . . Das passt .


----------



## KIV (22. März 2017)

Ich finds nicht 'schlimm'..!
Nur unvorteilhaft fotografiert und der Steuersatz ist mir zu kantig und zu fett.
Mir gefällt's ansich ganz gut und 'individuell' isses allemal.


----------



## Linipupini (23. März 2017)

Ganz schön geworden das kleine graue.
Das kantige vom Steuersatz setzt sich über den Vorbau auf die Kurbeln (die mir persönlich nicht gefallen) fort.
StImmiger Aufbau 

Was ist das am hi. Schnellspanner? 
Hängt da ein Stab mit ner Fahne dran?


----------



## sven kona (23. März 2017)

Kurbel wird noch getauscht . Hab noch ne Kania da bzw werde vielleicht ma was kürzen .✌️


----------



## mick_1978! (23. März 2017)

Ausgangsbasis war das ordentlich gerockte Rad vom großen Bruder



heraus kam ein Mädchenrad über das sich die kleine Schwester bestimmt sehr freuen wird.




Rahmen und Gabel wurden neu gepulvert. Der Lenker und Bremshebel wurden neu gelackt. Die Laufräder revidiert und anstatt der bunten, violette Alu Nippel verbaut. Neue Griffe und Kendas SB8 gab es noch, da die Black Jack to much waren.
Die Canti-Gewinde werden noch verstopft und eventuell der Lenker nach unten gedreht. Eventuell gibt es noch eine flach bauende Pivotal Sattelstützen Kombi. Jetzt muss die Kleine nur noch an Größe zulegen....dann kann sie endlich dem Großen auf m Race Track hinterher jagen.

Der Große ist in der Zwischenzeit auf 20" unterwegs. Beim Felt gab es neue Socken, eine alte Hollow-Pin Kette, ein neues, gebrauchtes Kettenblatt, ein neues Ritzel und neue Sperrklinken und Federn für den Freilauf. Das KUBike hat neue Kampfspuren.


----------



## Linipupini (23. März 2017)

sehr schön gemacht, Mick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (23. März 2017)

Merci. 

Der Kleinen fehlen noch mindestens 4 cm Innenbeinlänge.....befürchte, dass Papa bis dahin den ein oder anderen Blödsinn für das Rad kaufen wird.

Mir fehlen jetzt noch kleine leichte Pedale. Purple wäre schön....ansonsten schwarz.


----------



## ONE78 (23. März 2017)

@mick_1978! 

Schick, warum jeweils nur eine Bremse?


----------



## KIV (23. März 2017)

BMX-Style...

Aber das Felt braucht mE kürzere Kurbeln. Der lange Rahmen und der niedrige Lenker mit niedrigem Sitz, da kommen die Knie ja fast bis an die Ohren...


----------



## MitschundCo (23. März 2017)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Merci.
> 
> Der Kleinen fehlen noch mindestens 4 cm Innenbeinlänge.....befürchte, dass Papa bis dahin den ein oder anderen Blödsinn für das Rad kaufen wird.
> 
> Mir fehlen jetzt noch kleine leichte Pedale. Purple wäre schön....ansonsten schwarz.


Also beim Sattel kannst sicher noch den einen oder anderen Zentimeter raus holen. Der Aktuelle trägt Zuviel auf wie ich finde. Kann dir den vom Islabike Cnoc 16 empfehlen


----------



## LemonLipstick (24. März 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> BMX-Style...
> 
> Aber das Felt braucht mE kürzere Kurbeln. Der lange Rahmen und der niedrige Lenker mit niedrigem Sitz, da kommen die Knie ja fast bis an die Ohren...



Auf einem Race Bmx stehen die Kids normalerweise zu 99%. Bmx kann ich nur empfehlen zum Technik erlernen gibt es nix besseres.


----------



## KIV (24. März 2017)

Klar, aber die Kurbel sieht trotzdem nach 170mm aus. Und das andere Rad hat 20". Ist also vermutlich für nen Fahrer mit ~120cm Größe..?! Und dafür sind die Kurbeln auch im Stehen echt lang.

Aber wir quatschen schon wieder die Galerie voll...


----------



## moerk (24. März 2017)

ja ja, Ich weiss - Galerie un so....aber das mit der (einzelnen) Bremse bringt mich gerade ins Grübeln - meint ihr es ist sinnvoll den Kleinen direkt die HR Bremse auf links zu schrauben? Ich selbst fahre zwar klassisch aber denke, dass anders rum eigentlich besser ist, nur zum umstellen bin ich zu alt...im Gegensatz zum Junior.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2017)

Warum willst du umschrauben? Am Fahrrad ist links immer bei Rädern von der Stange  die Vorderradbremse. Entweder du musst immer umschrauben bei jedem Rad, soweit das möglich ist oder dein Kind muss sich irgendwann umgewöhnen! 
Warum sollte das andersherum besser sein? Nur weil es bei Motorrädern so ist?


----------



## moerk (24. März 2017)

naja, weil man als Rechtshänder mit rechts besser dosieren kann und das ja an der VR-Bremse noch etwas wichtiger ist als hinten...wäre mir das nicht auch schon so in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen, ich würde wechseln.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2017)

Ich persönlich empfinde das anders. Und meine Tochter kommt so auch bestens zu Recht als Rechtshänderin. Und fährt mit 2 Handbremsen seit sie 3 ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flomtb (26. März 2017)

Hi
hier ein Bild des Kania Twentysix Small meines Sohnes. Es gibt noch jede Menge Tuningpotential: Lenker, Sattelstütze, Schläuche.
Aktuelles Gewicht so wie auf dem Foto ist 9,65Kg ohne Pedale.
Viele Grüße
Florian


----------



## mick_1978! (27. März 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> BMX-Style...
> 
> Aber das Felt braucht mE kürzere Kurbeln. Der lange Rahmen und der niedrige Lenker mit niedrigem Sitz, da kommen die Knie ja fast bis an die Ohren...


 




 Thema BMX Race.....

Kurbel ist ne 145er. Passt bei seiner Größe eigentlich optimal. Ne 140er wäre für die nächsten Monate ideal, danach dann aber 145.

Das "Rosa" KU habe ich nur mit einer Bremse ausgerüstet, da der Große selbst bei seinem 20er nur selten die VR-Bremse nutzt.
Sattel hatte ich mir am WE eine Pivotal Kombi angeschaut....da würde ich ca. 4-5 cm runter kommen. Die Kleine müsste aber trotzdem noch 4cm Innenbeinlänge nachlegen.


----------



## KIV (27. März 2017)

Die Kurbel sah länger aus, da hat mich wohl die Perspektive getäuscht.
Unser Junior ist ein BMX mit ganz ähnlichem Setup und 150er Kurbel gefahren, das ging gut. Der vllt im Vergleich zu Kinderrädern zu lange Hebel hat einige erstaunliche Anstiege möglich gemacht. Eh jetzt gleich wieder die zu hohe Belastung für die Gelenke angemahnt wird: Nein, immer nur kurze Strecken..! 

Für die Gallerie:
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1620028?in=set


----------



## AndiK75 (31. März 2017)

Ich habe das Rad für meine Nichte fertig. Es wiegt 7,9kg


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## cbert80 (1. April 2017)

AndiK75 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Rad für meine Nichte fertig. Es wiegt 7,9kg
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________
> ...


Tretlager kommt mir etwas hoch vor. Kürzere Gabel würd dem Radl glaub gut tun.


----------



## kc85 (1. April 2017)

Würde ich auch sagen. Vorne 3cm weniger und das ist eine runde Sache.

kc85


----------



## Cannondale0815 (1. April 2017)

Ich finde die Gabel gut somit Hatfield kleine mehr Bodenfreiheit in der Kurve...


----------



## Cannondale0815 (1. April 2017)

(Hat die kleine)


----------



## AndiK75 (1. April 2017)

Da war vorher eine Federgabel drin. Deshalb habe ich die hohe Variante genommen. Morgen bekommt sie das gute Stück. Mal sehen wie es ihr gefällt und wie sie damit klar kommt.


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (2. April 2017)

Das Schaltwerk sieht irgendwie auch verdammt "erdnah" aus. Oder täuscht da die Perspektive?

kc85


----------



## AndiK75 (2. April 2017)

Ne, dass täuscht nicht.
Ich habe auf die schnelle keins mit nem kurzen Käfig bekommen.

Ich gestern auf der VeloBerlin. Bei den Woom Rädern sah das genauso aus.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich da demnächst nochmal ran muss und ein neues anbaue. 


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## KIV (2. April 2017)

Dann schau mal, ob Du nicht noch ne passende Gabel auftreiben kannst. Ansonsten echt chic..!


----------



## AndiK75 (2. April 2017)

Die ersten Fahrten verliefen ausgesprochen gut.


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## urli (5. April 2017)

Das neue Bike für unseren 10 Jährigen Sohn. Im derzeitigen Aufbau 8,2kg. Basis ist ein Kania Ryro X13 mit 1.396g (mit Schaltauge).


----------



## casir (5. April 2017)

urli schrieb:


> Das neue Bike für unseren 10 Jährigen Sohn. Im derzeitigen Aufbau 8,2kg. Basis ist ein Kania Ryro X13 mit 1.396g (mit Schaltauge).



Sehr schickes, stimmig aufgebautes Rad....! 

Was hast Du für eine Gabel verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urli (5. April 2017)

casir schrieb:


> Was hast Du für eine Gabel verbaut?


das ist eine alte Pace aus meiner aktiven Zeit vor vielen Jahren. Ich finde auch, dass die gebrauchten Teile gut miteinander harmonieren. Die Felgen waren nicht geplant, aber der Laufradbauer meines Vertrauens hat sie sehr günstig abgegeben. Somit hat der Junior einen Laufradsatz unter 1.300g mit Naben die schon sehr viel erlebt haben.


----------



## track94 (5. April 2017)

Low Budget Schoolbike






Die Schule zieht um da brauchten wir was das stehen bleiben kann.
Gebrauchtes Orbea mx Team und geerbte Teile vom Kubike 
(Sattel und Stütze Pedale Schlauch Reifen )

Restekiste Aest Schnellspanner

Ein bisschen bling bling musste allerdings sein.
Der Sattel wird noch gegen einen gelben getauscht.
Gewicht 9.7 Kg ohne Seitenst 
. und Flaschenhalter aber die sollen bleiben 

Könnte die Kubike Kurbel noch anbauen wären nochmal 200 gr.und auf 8-fach 150gr
Budget :
Fahrrad 100€
Aest gebr.10€
Sattelklemme 6 €
Spacer 6€
Sattel 7 €
Gessmmt 129 €


----------



## Oscar1 (6. April 2017)

AndiK75 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Rad für meine Nichte fertig. Es wiegt 7,9kg
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________
> ...




Kannst Du mir ein paar Infos zu der Gabel geben? (EBH, Gewicht)
Ist doch 20" (406)?

Danke!


----------



## AndiK75 (6. April 2017)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir ein paar Infos zu der Gabel geben? (EBH, Gewicht)
> Ist doch 20" (406)?
> 
> Danke!








Eine EBH habe ich leider nicht. Ich habe das Rad letztes WE abgegeben.

Her Fischer von Kania kann dazu bestimmt was sagen.



_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## Terencehill82 (6. April 2017)

Meine Jungs (Zwillinge) fahren diese Saison die hier :


----------



## DAKAY (7. April 2017)

@Terencehill82
Wieviel zoll haben die?
Wo hast du sie Räder gekauft?
Bist du (die Zwillinge) zufrieden?
Commencal steht auch ganz oben auf meiner Liste.
Wobei ich eigentlich was gebrauchtes in 12" suche, (falls jemand was über hat), oder sollten wir 12" noch komplett weg lassen?
Mein Kleiner ist 3,5 Jahre ich denke dass wir jetzt vom Laufrad zum Fahrrad wechsel können.

Viele Fragen für ne Galerie, sorry.

Edith: wenn jemand ein gebrauchtes 14" Rad hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## Terencehill82 (7. April 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> @Terencehill82
> Wieviel zoll haben die?
> Wo hast du sie Räder gekauft?
> Bist du (die Zwillinge) zufrieden?
> ...



Servus,
Sind 14 Zoll und gekauft beim Probikestore.
Unsere sind jetzt 3 und das geht schon mit den Bikes.12 Zoll würd ich weg lassen wenn er schon 3,5 ist.
Ob wir zufrieden sind kann ich noch nichts zu sagen,bekommen die beiden erst zum Geburtstag.
Gruß


----------



## MitschundCo (7. April 2017)

Also die Bikes sind zwar schick, aber auch verdammt schwer für "nur" 14 Zoll (7,1kg)

Wiegen genau gleich viel wie ein 16er von Islabike...

Ein 14er von Isla hat lediglich 5,7kg


----------



## giant_r (8. April 2017)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Also die Bikes sind zwar schick, aber auch verdammt schwer für "nur" 14 Zoll (7,1kg)
> 
> Wiegen genau gleich viel wie ein 16er von Islabike...
> Ein 14er von Isla hat lediglich 5,7kg


ein islabike kostet aber auch mindestens schlappe 110e mehr, und das ohne versand.
wenn du dann aufs commençal genauso duenne schallplattenreifen wie die vom islabike aufziehst, wenn der erste satz durchgebremst ist und den ollen kettenkasten abbaust, dann ist da ganz schnell mehr als ein halbes kilo runter...
klar, der wiederverkaufswert eines islas ist sicher erheblich besser, aber vieleicht wollen oder koennen nicht alle leute soviel geld fuer ein kinderbike ausgeben, vor allem, wenn sie auch noch 2 kaufen muessen.
sorry fuers geschwafel in der galerie.


----------



## DAKAY (8. April 2017)

Isla kosstet ca. 260 gebraucht,(immer noch teurer als ein neues Ramones) wenn du von nem neuen für 340 plus verwand ausgehst hast du ca. 90Euro Verlust.
Ich denke, dass man für ein 1.Hand Commi auch noch 130€ bekommen kann. Somit ist der Wertverlust wohl egal.

Leider sind 220€ schon weit überm erhofften Preis.

Gibt es eigentlich einen Kinderbikes Laberthread?

#budgetchronischüberschritten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terencehill82 (8. April 2017)

Die Commencals fand ich jetzt vom P/L am angenehmsten.Wie gesagt ich muss auch 2 kaufen.....
Klar gibts da besseres/leichteres aber für das Geld habe ich nichts vergleichbares gesehen.
Mal sehen ob ich da vlt noch etwas optimiere bei den Bikes


----------



## nadine09 (8. April 2017)

Unser Poison hat vor der Übergabe nochmal ein upgrade bekommen. Mit gekürzter Kurbel und selbstentzahntem bashguard. Gewicht aktuell 8,4kg. Damit kann ich leben.


----------



## giant_r (8. April 2017)

@Terencehill82 ...mein reden..., die dinger sind p/l maessig schon ziemlich gut und auch gelaendetauglich, wenn es sein muss. den beiden viel spass damit.


----------



## giant_r (8. April 2017)

@nadine09 
magst du das teil nicht noch gesondert vorstellen, ist es doch wert.


----------



## nadine09 (8. April 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> @nadine09
> magst du das teil nicht noch gesondert vorstellen, ist es doch wert.



Ein paar Seiten zurück hab ich das Poison vorgestellt...Es ist schon ein Weilchen her. Grundsätzlich ist nichts besonderes verbaut. Ich versuche halbwegs auf Gewicht zu achten. Alles soll aber bezahlbar bleiben.


----------



## nib (10. April 2017)

Habe gestern gerade das Bike für meinen 7 jährigen Youngster fertig gemacht.
Er ist relativ gross für sein Alter, daher wollte ich gleich auf 26" gehen. Und vor allem hatte ich viele Teile, die ich nicht mehr brauchen kann.
Ausser dem Rahmen und Schaltung kam alles aus meiner Bastelkiste (26" ain't dead...).

Wiegt 9.2kg. Nicht super leicht, aber für eine 26er ganz ok.

Ist ein Carbon Rahmen aus Fernost, Gabel eine 100mm von DTSwiss.
Gruppe 11fach, NX Gruppe, da es davon eine 155mm Kurbel gibt.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (13. April 2017)

Gestern Abend fertig geworden, ist bereit für den Osterhase ;-)

16 Zoll Räder, Rahmen war ein Poison Ethanol 20 Zoll, dieser wurde gekürzt. 
Oberrohr gekürzt u. Hinterbau gekürzt. Dann wieder zusammen geschweißt.
20 Zoll ist aber trotzdem noch möglich beim Rahmen.


----------



## spümco (13. April 2017)

Interessant - welchen Mehrwert siehst Du am Umbau gegenüber einem 16" Rahmen von der Stange?


----------



## Linipupini (13. April 2017)

spümco schrieb:


> Interessant - welchen Mehrwert siehst Du am Umbau gegenüber einem 16" Rahmen von der Stange?


wahrscheinlich Handmade in Germany! Einzelstück mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme, Individuell halt.
Muss nicht immer Mehrwert gesehen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcsonnenschein (13. April 2017)

Mein Mehrwert, Spaß am Basteln und was einmaliges gebaut ;-)
Vorne federt eine 16 Zoll Liegeradgabel ,FW 40mm, deswegen steht der Gabelschaft etwas über.


----------



## AndreasHN (13. April 2017)

nib schrieb:


> Habe gestern gerade das Bike für meinen 7 jährigen Youngster fertig gemacht.
> Er ist relativ gross für sein Alter, daher wollte ich gleich auf 26" gehen. Und vor allem hatte ich viele Teile, die ich nicht mehr brauchen kann.
> Ausser dem Rahmen und Schaltung kam alles aus meiner Bastelkiste (26" ain't dead...).
> 
> ...



Ist die Gabel nicht verdreht?


----------



## paradox (13. April 2017)

Stark!



mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Gestern Abend fertig geworden, ist bereit für den Osterhase ;-)
> 
> 16 Zoll Räder, Rahmen war ein Poison Ethanol 20 Zoll, dieser wurde gekürzt.
> Oberrohr gekürzt u. Hinterbau gekürzt. Dann wieder zusammen geschweißt.
> 20 Zoll ist aber trotzdem noch möglich beim Rahmen.


----------



## zr0wrk (13. April 2017)

AndreasHN schrieb:


> Ist die Gabel nicht verdreht?


Das wohl nicht, aber die Zug- bzw. Leitungsführung sieht abenteuerlich aus.

EDIT: Ach so, das zweite Bild war wohl "work in Progress" und die Kabel bzw. Leitungen wurden dann noch korrigiert. Alles gut.


----------



## mick_1978! (13. April 2017)

Sehr geil, das Ex-Poison da oben. Respekt fürs selber bruzeln. 

Neu sind Gabel, der Steuersatz und 2 Goldmedallien.


----------



## kreisbremser (14. April 2017)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Mein Mehrwert, Spaß am Basteln und was einmaliges gebaut ;-)
> Vorne federt eine 16 Zoll Liegeradgabel ,FW 40mm, deswegen steht der Gabelschaft etwas über.


bekommt man die gabel so weich, dass sie bei einem 20kg Kind einfedert? was ist es denn für ein modell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (14. April 2017)

KUbikes 24 Large Superlight, Endgewicht 8,2 kg, 11-Fach XT, gehört nicht uns, sondern einem unserer Kunden.


----------



## Jojo10 (15. April 2017)

Hallo Ihr

Nachdem ich zuletzt noch die neue Notubes Crest MK3 in 24" bekommen habe, ist das Fahrrad meiner Kleinen (10 Jahre) vorerst "fertig".






Der Rahmen ist aus dem Ausverkauf von Bike-Components (Größe XS).
Die Gabel, Bremsen, Schaltung, Bremsscheiben, vorderes Laufrad aus der Restekiste.
Die Sattelstütze gebraucht, das hintere Laufrad aus alter Nabe + neuer Felge selbst eingespeicht.
Die Pedale neu von Ebay, die Kurbel, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Sattel im Set von Sören (VPACE).
Die Gabel hat dünnst mögliches Öl bekommen und der Dämpfer war bei TF Tuned, um ihn an das niedrige Gewicht best möglichst anzupassen.
Meine Tochter kommt super damit klar und hat viel Spaß in der lokalen Kinder-MTB-Gruppe damit.
Das Gewicht liegt wie abgebildet (tubeless) bei 11,32kg.

Gruß


----------



## luftschaukel (17. April 2017)

Was ist das für Rahmen?


----------



## Jojo10 (17. April 2017)

Liteville 301 MK11 XS


----------



## casir (17. April 2017)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr
> 
> Nachdem ich zuletzt noch die neue Notubes Crest MK3 in 24" bekommen habe, ist das Fahrrad meiner Kleinen (10 Jahre) vorerst "fertig".
> 
> ...



Und was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## Jojo10 (17. April 2017)

Hallo

Eine alte Pike, Dual Air. Die kann man so schön traveln. Eine neuere Gabel könnte nochmal Gewicht sparen, kostet aber.

Gruß


----------



## luftschaukel (17. April 2017)

Was hat der Spaß eigentlich gekostet?


----------



## Jojo10 (17. April 2017)

Nicht vierstellig.


----------



## luftschaukel (17. April 2017)

Hui! 
Top!

Warum finde ich nie diese Schnäppchen? [emoji25]


----------



## Jojo10 (17. April 2017)

Naja, natürlich ohne die Teile der Restekiste gerechnet und ohne das Dämpfertuning.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (20. April 2017)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Nicht vierstellig.


Das ist das was du deiner Frau gesagt hast. Und wirklich?  ;-)


----------



## mick_1978! (20. April 2017)

Gabelupdate.....5,9 kg


----------



## Mundl (21. April 2017)

Hi...bin neu hier im forum und mein erster Post soll das bike meiner kleinen sein...
Alles von der stange aber sie ist happy damit einzig die mechanische scheibenbremse ist etwas "schwachbrüstig"...
Cannondale street kids 24"






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kreisbremser (21. April 2017)

schönes rad. die mechanische wird für den alltagsgebrauch sicher ausreichen. andernfalls ist schnell ne andere montiert.


----------



## Mundl (21. April 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> schönes rad. die mechanische wird für den alltagsgebrauch sicher ausreichen. andernfalls ist schnelle ne andere montiert.



Das stimmt fürn alltag reicht sie fix aus...
Bin halt doch etwas entauscht vorallem weil man sie so gut wie nicht einstellen kann...
Entweder sie schleift oder sie "bremst nicht" ...aber wie du sagst da ist schnell was anderes montiert...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kreisbremser (21. April 2017)

eingefahren werden muss sie ja auch noch. die beläge sind ja sicher auch unbemutzt.


----------



## Mundl (21. April 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> eingefahren werden muss sie ja auch noch. die beläge sind ja sicher auch unbemutzt.



Nö die bilder sind vom letzten jahr also paar km sind schon drauf...aber weiß was du meinst nur erklar mal einem kind das einfach nur fahren will "du musst die bremsen noch einbremsen" also zumindest bei meiner kleinen ein schweres unterfangen  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Diman (25. April 2017)

Nicht meins dank @Biker-Flo gefunden bis auf dämlichen Namen finde ich gut


----------



## ChrissiF (25. April 2017)

Bevor ich es zurück baue und verkaufe, wollte ich hier nochmal unser heiß geliebtes Cube Kid 160 zeigen. So wie es da steht 7,8kg mit Ständer, Pedalen, Klingel usw. Die eingebaute SRAM Automatix mit dem Freilauf haben sich bei uns mehr als gelohnt. Unser Kleiner ist mittlerweile ein kleiner Fahrradjunkie geworden. ;-)

Jetzt wird es wieder zerlegt und im Original verkauft. Die restlichen Teile dann auch. Schnief! Aber mit dem 20er kommt jetzt einfach noch mehr Spaß. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (26. April 2017)

Schick. Was ist denn das für ein Sattel?


----------



## ChrissiF (26. April 2017)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Schick. Was ist denn das für ein Sattel?


Das ist ein Webster Eclat.


----------



## samilio (27. April 2017)

Während es in München aktuell eher nach Wintersport als nach Biken ausschaut, habe ich gerade das erste 'richtige' MTB für meinen großen Sohn aufgebaut: Ein Orbea MX 24 Trail

- der übliche Orbea MX 24 Rahmen
- 1x10 Deore Antrieb
- Suntour XCR Luftfedergabel
- M395 Scheibenbremsen



 

Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut. Die Verarbeitung gefällt und alles macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck - Mit einer Ausnahme: Eine der Postmount Bohrungen an der Gabel war fehlerhaft ausgeführt und kein ordentliches M6 Gewinde geschnitten, was dazu geführt hat, dass die Bremse nicht ausreichend fest saß. War zwar mit Einsatz eines Helicoils schnell nachgebessert. Trotzdem ärgerlich und für jemanden, der keine M6 Helicoils parat hat oder sich nicht zutraut am neuen Rad den Bohrer anzusetzen ein absoluter Showstopper.

Davon abgesehen macht die Gabel aber einen sehr guten Eindruck! Es scheint, so das Ergebnis meiner Recherche, ab 2016 eine neuere Version zu geben, die auch mit geringem Luftdruck anständig funktioniert. Für meinen 35kg Sohnemann habe ich sie aktuell auf ca. 40psi gepumpt.

Getauscht wurden bislang nur der Sattel (gegen den wirklich sehr leichten vom Ben-E-Bike mit Titangestell) und die Pedale gegen die bekannten Cactus.

(Und die pinken Teile der Decals wurden auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Fahrers geschwärzt)

Als nächstes kommt noch der Bashguard runter und die Reifen werden gegen Rocket Ron getauscht. Wenn's klappt tubeless. Dann kommt das Rad natürlich auch mal an die Waage.


----------



## der_erce (27. April 2017)

Schickes MX 

Wir holen unser MX 20 Team Disc am Samstag beim Händler ab. Bestellung ging sehr flott. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## ONE78 (27. April 2017)

samilio schrieb:


> Während es in München aktuell eher nach Wintersport als nach Biken ausschaut, habe ich gerade das erste 'richtige' MTB für meinen großen Sohn aufgebaut: Ein Orbea MX 24 Trail
> 
> - der übliche Orbea MX 24 Rahmen
> - 1x10 Deore Antrieb
> ...



sieht gut aus. 
ich würde noch einen kürzeren vorbau empfehlen.


----------



## der_erce (29. April 2017)

Da ist´s endlich.

70mm Vorbau wurde direkt vor Ort gleich gegen einen 50er getauscht. Ggf. kommt da sogar noch ein 35er zum Einsatz. Mal die ersten Runden abwarten. Aber sonst ein wirklich schönes Fahrrad. Schaltung ist okay. Bremsen sind ebenfalls i.O. - bis auf die Bremsscheiben. Die werden sicher auch irgenwann noch getauscht.
Gewicht haben wir noch nicht. Haben es vor lauter Aufregung und Vorbauumbauaktion im Laden vergessen zu wiegen. Egal - Junior taugts mega!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimplonDotNet (29. April 2017)

Soeben auf Elba eingeweiht


----------



## [email protected] (30. April 2017)

Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit Plus Reifen bei einem 24" Kinderrad? Rollt das schwer oder geht das?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LockeTirol (30. April 2017)

Zum 9. Geburtstag gab's ein Moritz für den Max. Hier auf der obligatorischen Tour zum Nudelessen nach Pregasina.


----------



## knuuth (3. Mai 2017)

Hier auch mal unser aktuelles 'Kidz-Bike' für den 9Jährigen





Die originale 2060g schwere Gabel wurde durch eine 1600g 26 Zoll Reba Gabel ersetzt. 
Durch Austausch von Lenker (548g vs 140g), Vorbau (209g vs 100g) und Roox Sattelstütze (312g vs 257) konnten nochmals 575 Gramm verringert werden. Andere Reifen gab es dann auch noch. So wurde jeweils von  720g auf 430g optimiert, was auch nochmals 580 Gramm brachte. 

In Summe konnte das Gewicht von 13,8kg  auf 12,1 kg gedrückt werden (1674g). Das eigentliche Ziel war, die 11,x kg zu erreichen. Allerdings wird das Bike als allgemeines Rad benutzt und die Gefahr des Diebstahls durch mehr edlere Teile (Räder, Bremsen, Umbau auf 2 oder 1fach) war einfach zu groß. Zudem ist es in diesem Alter sehr wichtig, die maximal Zahl der Gänge toppen zu können 

Zum Zeitpunkt des Bildes wurde das Vorderrad durch ein 26 Zoll Rad mit Downhill Bereifung ausgetauscht. Diese schlauchlose Variante erlaubte einen Reifendruck von unter 0,8 Bar zu fahren, was die Tremalzo und Narvene Abfahrten an Ostern 2017 für den Junior recht flowing machten....


----------



## der_erce (3. Mai 2017)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Zum 9. Geburtstag gab's ein Moritz für den Max. Hier auf der obligatorischen Tour zum Nudelessen nach Pregasina.


Gibts mehr Details zu dem Rad?


----------



## Russkraft (3. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
hier ist Drahtesel meiner Tochter. Trek 24 Zoll, 9.8kg.









Hier ist die ausführliche Beschreibung der Umbau, wenn jemand Interesse hat.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trek-mt-220-umbau.844223/


----------



## LockeTirol (3. Mai 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Gibts mehr Details zu dem Rad?



Bei der Bike gibts schon eine Kurzvorstellung. Mehr in den nächsten Tagen.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news...al-2017-vpace-moritz-kinder-fully/a35821.html


----------



## OnTheFly (3. Mai 2017)

Das "29er Konzept" für die kleinen hat ja Trek mit Fuel Ex Jr. bereits vor 2 Jahren vorgestellt. Nur die Preise scheint so keiner richtig im Griff zu haben!


----------



## LockeTirol (3. Mai 2017)

OnTheFly schrieb:


> Das "29er Konzept" für die kleinen hat ja Trek mit Fuel Ex Jr. bereits vor 2 Jahren vorgestellt. Nur die Preise scheint so keiner richtig im Griff zu haben!


Na ja, schau dir mal die Ausstattung von einem Max oder Moritz an und dann suche ein Erwachsenenbike welches gleich viel oder weniger kostet.
Wenn du jetzt noch das Trek Fuel Jr preisleistungsmäßig mit dem Moritz vergleichst, dann weißt du wo du bist. Dann denke vielleicht noch an die Einkaufspreise von z.b. Trek und von VPACE Aufgrund der Mengen.


----------



## OnTheFly (3. Mai 2017)

@LockeTirol
Wenn im Bike die Rede von 2000 Euro und dass es die Option mit Fox bzw. Suntour Fahrwerk geben wird dann gehe ich davon aus dass der Preis von 2000 Euro eher auf die Suntour Version zutrifft. Und das ist nicht wenig ;-)

Die Wirtschaftlichen Aspekte, gerade im Vergleich zum Trek Fuel Ex Jr, kann ich sehr wohl nachvollziehen. 
Dennoch, es sollte möglich sein ein Kinderfully bei angemessenem Gewicht und Ausstattung auch ab ca. 1200 Euro anzubieten. 
Die Konkurrenz belebt ja bekanntlich das Geschäft; umso mehr freue ich mich über neue Modelle. Mein Sohn hat ja noch 1-2 Jahre Zeit bis es soweit ist ;-)

Weiss du ob es auch einen Rahmenset für das VPace Fully geben wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (3. Mai 2017)

Dann bin ich auch gespannt was da noch kommt.

Die Definition von akzeptablen Gewicht ist ja auch sehr relativ.


----------



## linus1973 (3. Mai 2017)

Vom Hardtail Max gibt es Framesets zu kaufen von ohne alles bis fast fertig mit Steuersatz und Gabel.


----------



## roidrage79 (8. Mai 2017)

Hier mal das Bike meiner Tochter mit etwas Bling, Bling.







Basis war ein Centurion B`Rock 20. Dazu kamen auf Wunsch mehre goldene Anbauteile (Glocke, Spacer, Sattelklemme und Pedale).
Ansonsten habe ich noch den Tourney 6-Fach gegen ein Altusschaltwerk mit Mega-Drive (7-Fach, großes Ritzel mit 34Zähne) getauscht. Damit gehen Berge deutlich besser. Der Shifter macht auch einen viel wertigeren Eindruck als das Drehteil.
Das Radl war zu Beginn noch fast zu groß, also kam noch ein kürzerer Vorbau dran.
Durch den Wechsel der Reifen von Kenda auf Schwalbe Little Jo hat das Bike dann noch etwas abgespeckt.
Zuletzt habe ich noch auf Schnellspanner, natürlich in Gold, umgebaut. Damit geht das Bike auch mal leichter ins Auto.


----------



## luftschaukel (9. Mai 2017)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Zum 9. Geburtstag gab's ein Moritz für den Max. Hier auf der obligatorischen Tour zum Nudelessen nach Pregasina.



Wow! 
Nicht schlecht!

Bis zu welcher Größe ist das Radl denn konzipiert? 
Ist es auch Bikepark tauglich?


----------



## LockeTirol (9. Mai 2017)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Wow!
> Nicht schlecht!
> 
> Bis zu welcher Größe ist das Radl denn konzipiert?
> Ist es auch Bikepark tauglich?



Schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/05...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

Das Bike ist für Größe ca. 1,35 bis 1,50 gedacht. 25 bis 50kg Körpergewicht. Mit dem 66° Lenkwinkel ist es auch Park tauglich. Natürlich auf Kinderlevel. Es soll aber eher Enduro/Trailbike als ein reines Parkbike sein. Wenn die Kiste von meinem Sohn komplett fertig ist, werde ich es mal im Detail vorstellen. Gewicht liegt dann komplett mit Dropper und Pedale bei 11.0kg.


----------



## luftschaukel (9. Mai 2017)

Ok danke! 
Dann fällt es aus dem Raster. 
Freue mich trotzdem auf einen Bericht.


----------



## Büscherammler (20. Mai 2017)

Morgen ist Geburtstag 
Custom Ramones mit 1x11. In dieser Version mit Starrgabel 8,4kg.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (20. Mai 2017)

sind das echt 20"? wirkt schon wie 26"


----------



## monsterlurchi (20. Mai 2017)

Das sind 24". Schaut sehr geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (20. Mai 2017)

Richtig, sind 24


----------



## track94 (20. Mai 2017)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Morgen ist Geburtstag
> Custom Ramones mit 1x11. In dieser Version mit Starrgabel 8,4kg.



Kubikes Gabel ?


----------



## Büscherammler (20. Mai 2017)

Ja, Starrgabel ist KU Bikes. Dann haben wir noch eine Spinner Grindr Air zum Wechseln


----------



## LockeTirol (20. Mai 2017)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Morgen ist Geburtstag
> Custom Ramones mit 1x11. In dieser Version mit Starrgabel 8,4kg.


Gefällt mir gut - bis auf den Sattel


----------



## giant_r (20. Mai 2017)

@Büscherammler ,
sieht schick aus, was hast du fuer eine kurbel und was fuer einen laufradsatz verbaut?
der rahmen ist bei mir für die nächste groesse auch ganz oben auf der liste.


----------



## Büscherammler (21. Mai 2017)

Sattel ist keine Schönheit, das stimmt. Aber halt leicht und günstig. Solange vom Großen keine Klagen kommen, bleibt er drauf.
@giant_r
LRS und Kurbel habe ich hier im Forum gekauft. LRS kam über Umwege von @LockeTirol zu mir und ist wohl ein Muster für ein Vpace Max 24.
Kurbel habe ich von @cubefahrer gekauft, der hat einige 140 und 127mm Kurbel für sich anfertigen lassen.
Rahmen stammt im übrigen von @LemonLipstick .
Danke nochmal an alle die mich mit Teilen versorgt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (21. Mai 2017)

danke für die info


----------



## Gehhilfe (21. Mai 2017)

s
	
[/URL]
Fuhrpark der Kleinen....


----------



## MitschundCo (26. Mai 2017)




----------



## maddn11 (27. Mai 2017)

Wenn die Kurbeln senkrecht stehen, sind sie aber schon fast am Sattel! Die sind etwas lang...
Wie schwer ist das Rad? Details?


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Mai 2017)

Supurb BO20  Details zur Geo und Gewicht liefert Google...

Rad ist durch Scheibenbremsen sicher nicht das leichteste, ist aber auch eher auf stabil ausgelegt. Mit ner 10 Fach Schaltung hat es einen sehr brauchbaren übersetzungsbereich, mit dem unsere Tochter ordentliche Steigungen rauf kommt, und in der Ebene auch Mal 26km/h schafft. Man kann sagen endlich sind Touren in einem brauchbaren geschwindigkeitsfenster möglich, und erweitert den tourenradius enorm.


----------



## giant_r (27. Mai 2017)

das supurb oben ist wohl eher ein bo24 und kein bo20, nur mal so als einwand..


----------



## MitschundCo (29. Mai 2017)

Ist tatsächlich ein BO24, da das 20er nicht mit der Grind Air ausgeliefert wird, aber optional mit der MRP Rustler.

@maddn11: wie man am ersten Foto erkennen kann, ist der Sattel nicht mehr ganz drinnen. Das von dir angesprochene Foto ist noch von vor der Übergabe 

Gewicht: 10,7 kg


----------



## ONE78 (29. Mai 2017)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 609172 Anhang anzeigen 609174 Anhang anzeigen 609173
> 
> Ist tatsächlich ein BO24, da das 20er nicht mit der Grind Air ausgeliefert wird, aber optional mit der MRP Rustler.
> 
> ...



Gutes Gewicht, bei der Ausstattung! Mit allem?


----------



## MitschundCo (29. Mai 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Gutes Gewicht, bei der Ausstattung! Mit allem?


Ja, komplett. Die Pedale sind extrem leicht und die Reifen haben fast Seriengewicht...


----------



## bradi (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

26" Projekt (Kania Pyro X.13, 8kg fahrbereit) ist fertig und von meiner Großen (1,30m) technisch und fahrerisch abgenommen worden. Sie ist trotz schwarzem Rahmen, aber dank der blauen Anbauteilen, vom Design überzeugt. Überrascht war ich über die Sattelhöhe. Dachte da wär noch mehr Puffer nach oben. Könnte kommendes Jahr knapp werden. Pedale will ich noch wechseln, die Contecs hatte ich noch in der Teile-Kiste, sind aber zu rutschig und schwer.

PLP Light Kurbel: 140mm
11-fach: Z-Kranz 11-46, Kettenblatt vorne 26 Z


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilfired (29. Mai 2017)

Hab selbst keine Erfahrung mit 1-fach-Kettenblatt vorne (fahre seit jeher 2-fach-Kettenblatt vorne, seit den 90er Jahren, das funzt einwandfrei) - braucht die Kette vorne nicht irgendeine Führung (anstatt Umwerfer), um auf den Kettenblatt zu bleiben?


----------



## trolliver (30. Mai 2017)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Aufbau für meinen nun 8 1/2 jährigen Sohn. Zu seinem 8. bekam er schon ein 26er (F900 in XS), doch seine Geo macht ihm einen Strich durch die Rechnung; zu kurze Beine. So fuhr er weiter sein 20er, bis ich vor zwei Wochen bei einer Radtour merkte, wie gedrängt er darauf saß, von den Beinen her war's kein Problem. Dann mußte es schnell gehen - und günstig!









Der Vorbesitzer hatte bereits zu basteln begonnen... davon blieben nur der Rahmen, der Flight Sattel sowie das XT-Schaltwerk mitsamt Sachs-Drehgriff. Viele Teile kamen aus meiner Teilekiste. Warum ich jemals einen 1 Zoll Tange Ahead Steuersatz und einen 1 Zoll Ahead Amoebe Vorbau gekauft habe, weiß ich nicht mehr. Kaufen mußte ich die Gabel, Schläuche und Reifen, Hinterrad und Vorderradfelge samt Speichen, Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger sowie Bremsgriffe. Insgesamt bin ich bei ca. 200 Euro rausgekommen. Kurbel und Innenlager hatte ich einst für das F900 gekauft, Gutes Licht war vorhanden, ebenso die Pedalen und Bremsen

Es ist kein totales Leichtgewicht, hat auch nicht so ausgesuchte Teile wie Philipps 20er, doch für ein voll ausgestattetes 24er sind 10,5 Kg (ohne das Abus Schloß) nicht soo schlecht. Das Ausgangsgewicht mit der Federgabel sowie einigen bleischweren Teilen war auch nicht ganz verkehrt: 11,5 Kg mit Pedalen.

Ich mochte das C'dale Killer-V-Design schon immer, habe schon zweimal eins aufgebaut für befreundete Personen und freue mich, daß jetzt eines in der Familie ist. Eine neue Pulverung war noch nicht drin, doch wenn es an die Tochter weitergeht, wird es die wohl noch erfahren.

Ich hatte Philipp bereits letztes Jahr ein 24er gekauft,



ein schweres Rixe mit Nabenschaltung, nur für den Weg zur Schule. Das hat er nie angenommen... über das MC500 jetzt hat er sich richtig gefreut. Doch auch hier muß der Sattel ganz unten sein, bei 1,30m Körperhöhe. Vielleicht wird's kommendes Jahr was mit dem F900.


----------



## Sani83 (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, 

will hier auch mal den neusten Zuwachs in der Garage vorstellen. 
Unser Großer hat endlich sein ersehntes 20" bekommen. Es ist ein Hot Pepper geworden. Erstes Gewichtstuning hat es auch schon. ;-) 

Schwalbe Little Joe inkl. Extralight Schläuchen und den Sattel von Ben E Bikes.
Sind schon mal fast 700g weniger.

Kurze Kurbeln von Kania und ein leichtes Neco Innenlager kommt noch. Die verbaute 140er Kurbel ist viel zu lang. 

Zudem muss der Vorbau noch einem 35er weichen.

Auf jeden Fall hat der Kurze einen riesigen Spaß damit. Man bekommt ihn fast nicht mehr davon runter  

Daniel


----------



## track94 (30. Mai 2017)

Sani83 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> will hier auch mal den neusten Zuwachs in der Garage vorstellen.
> Unser Großer hat endlich sein ersehntes 20" bekommen. Es ist ein Hot Pepper geworden. Erstes Gewichtstuning hat es auch schon. ;-)
> ...



Die verbauen jetzt am 20" eine 140 Kurbel ....haben das Rad leichter gemacht aber den Rest verschlimmbessert

Beim Vorgänger war eibe 114 dran


----------



## taroosan (30. Mai 2017)

track94 schrieb:


> Die verbauen jetzt am 20" eine 140 Kurbel ....haben das Rad leichter gemacht aber den Rest verschlimmbessert
> 
> Beim Vorgänger war eibe 114 dran



Hallo,
komisch. Habe im April 2017 aktuelles Modell gekauft und da ist eine 114 Kurbel verbaut. 

Mirko


----------



## bradi (30. Mai 2017)

Wilfired schrieb:


> Hab selbst keine Erfahrung mit 1-fach-Kettenblatt vorne (fahre seit jeher 2-fach-Kettenblatt vorne, seit den 90er Jahren, das funzt einwandfrei) - braucht die Kette vorne nicht irgendeine Führung (anstatt Umwerfer), um auf den Kettenblatt zu bleiben?



Nö, mit der Reibungsdämpfung im XT Schaltwerk funktioniert das gut ohne Führung:

Les mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/03/13/test-shimano-xt-1x11-m8000/


----------



## Hrabnar (3. Juni 2017)

Seid gestern neu im Haus, Innenlager Tune Titan, Bremsen Tektro Mini V-Brake (allerdings mit den originalen Belägen der Woom Bremse), Early Rider Pedale...
Keine Automatik, bei uns is flach [emoji6] 
Gewicht 5.2kg wie's da steht...am allerwichtigsten ist die Farbe [emoji3]


----------



## trolliver (3. Juni 2017)

Jo, damit kann er (oder sie) die Stufen da schonmal runter...  Haustür auf: los geht's!


----------



## Beppe (3. Juni 2017)

Das 4er hat gestern ein 16er Hotrock abgelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (5. Juni 2017)

Ist zwar schon seit Januar fertig - fotografiert habe ich es erst jetzt.

Basis war ein Hotrock 24 - viel ist davon nicht mehr übrig ... wie man sieht.


----------



## joglo (5. Juni 2017)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon seit Januar fertig - fotografiert habe ich es erst jetzt.
> 
> Basis war ein Hotrock 24 - viel ist davon nicht mehr übrig ... wie man sieht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 611464 Anhang anzeigen 611465


schönes Bike!
Kannst Du vlt. noch ein paar Infos dazu schreiben?
Mich würden die Bremsschläuche und der Schaltzug besonders interessieren, denke auch Details zu Gabel, LRS, Kurbel, Antrieb etc. wären interessant. Danke


----------



## samilio (6. Juni 2017)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Seid gestern neu im Haus, Innenlager Tune Titan, Bremsen Tektro Mini V-Brake



Was war der Grund, die Bremsen zu tauschen?


----------



## Hrabnar (6. Juni 2017)

samilio schrieb:


> Was war der Grund, die Bremsen zu tauschen?


Schwer und häßlich...funktional völlig worschd


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Juni 2017)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Keine Automatik, bei uns is flach [emoji6]



Gerade da hat unsere davon sehr profitiert, nicht mehr wie ein Hamster im Rad strampeln zu müssen...


----------



## Hrabnar (6. Juni 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Gerade da hat unsere davon sehr profitiert, nicht mehr wie ein Hamster im Rad strampeln zu müssen...


Wir fahren fast ausschließlich Gelände...da passt das denk ich. 
Wir werden sehen, ist ja ihr erstes Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (6. Juni 2017)

joglo schrieb:


> schönes Bike!
> Kannst Du vlt. noch ein paar Infos dazu schreiben?
> Mich würden die Bremsschläuche und der Schaltzug besonders interessieren, denke auch Details zu Gabel, LRS, Kurbel, Antrieb etc. wären interessant. Danke


Hier mal eine Tabelle mit Teilen und Gewichten. Habe zwischendurch meinen Werkstatt-Wiege-Schmierzettel verloren, deshalb sind wohl einige Gewichte nicht ganz richtig.
Gabel ist eine SID Hydra Air - nicht unbedingt am besten geeignet für einen kindgerechten Umbau. Mittels Spacer und längerer/weicherer Negativ-Feder auf 50mm getravelt. Das Luftkammervolumen muss noch verkleinert werden. Canti-Sockel wurden entfernt.
LRS ist selbst aufgebaut mit den originalen Felgen (in Rahmenfarbe gepulvert) und den Teilen laut Tabelle.
Kurbel ist eine FC-M442 - diese habe ich auf 135mm gekürzt.
Antrieb - 32er Blatt (kommt wohl noch ein 30er NW), 11-42er Kassette, XT-Shadow+ mit versetzter oberer Rolle.
Der Rahmen wurde ebenfalls um die Canti-Sockel erleichtert.
Bemsschläuche sind leider nur Bremszughüllen, da es sich um eine mechanische Bremse handelt. Es handelt sich um Jagwire CEX5 und die Schaltzughülle ist eine Jagwire LEX - beides in apfelgrün.




VG, RH


----------



## NU304C3 (7. Juni 2017)

bradi schrieb:


> PLP Light Kurbel: 140mm
> 11-fach: Z-Kranz 11-46, Kettenblatt vorne 26 Z



Ist das die originale Kurbel modifiziert mit kleinerem Kettenblatt?

Ist die einzeln erhältlich?


----------



## dirtsurfer (11. Juni 2017)

Soo, nach einigem hin und her mit Commencal (siehe Herstellerforum) bin sowohl ich als auch meine Tochter sehr Glücklich mit dem Resultat.
Aufbau war low cost/Teilekiste/Aliexpress


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juni 2017)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Wir fahren fast ausschließlich Gelände...da passt das denk ich.
> Wir werden sehen, ist ja ihr erstes Rad...


Hab den Fehler damals gemacht und sehr fix die Automatic nachgeordert. Hab auch gedacht braucht sie nicht, so ein Blödsinn ...


----------



## Hrabnar (11. Juni 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hab den Fehler damals gemacht und sehr fix die Automatic nachgeordert. Hab auch gedacht braucht sie nicht, so ein Blödsinn ...



Ich werd sehen...sind ja Woom Händler, also stressfrei...


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juni 2017)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Ich werd sehen...sind ja Woom Händler, also stressfrei...


Das hat natürlich Vorteile


----------



## luftschaukel (11. Juni 2017)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Soo, nach einigem hin und her mit Commencal (siehe Herstellerforum) bin sowohl ich als auch meine Tochter sehr Glücklich mit dem Resultat.
> Aufbau war low cost/Teilekiste/Aliexpress





Geil! [emoji1360]


----------



## nadine09 (11. Juni 2017)

Das Comencal ist der Hit. Sehr schöner Aufbau....Warum verbaut man einen Chris King in einem Kinderlaufrad? Weil man es kann [emoji23][emoji1377]

Kannst du die Gabel noch tauschen? Die original is doch Stahl und wiegt ne Tonne....


----------



## giant_r (11. Juni 2017)

du baust ne scheibenbremse am laufrad und zeigt uns noch nicht mal ein richtiges bild davon... nettes understatement... aber ein bild von der anderen seite wäre wirklich gut. schoenes teil.


----------



## dirtsurfer (12. Juni 2017)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Das Comencal ist der Hit. Sehr schöner Aufbau....Warum verbaut man einen Chris King in einem Kinderlaufrad? Weil man es kann [emoji23][emoji1377]
> Kannst du die Gabel noch tauschen? Die original is doch Stahl und wiegt ne Tonne....


Danke, yep ganau, der Chris King ist seit ca. 15 Jahren meiner, verkaufen will ich ihn nicht, eine andere Verwendung habe ich gerade auch nicht. Die Gabel ist bleischwer - mal schauen, wie gesagt, ist ein Budget aufbau, total investitionen sind unter 100€ - soll auch so bleiben.



giant_r schrieb:


> du baust ne scheibenbremse am laufrad und zeigt uns noch nicht mal ein richtiges bild davon... nettes understatement... aber ein bild von der anderen seite wäre wirklich gut. schoenes teil.


 Danke  - die Aufnahme ist Serie, nicht der Rede Wert, aber bei der Nabe musste ich nachhelfen.

HR-Nabe: Easton VR nabe, abgedreht neu gelocht (leider habe ich die Lochabstände verbockt). Längere Achse, da Commencal zwar 100mm angab, es aber 105mm sind - neuer jahrgang des Rahmens ist richtig angegeben.
VR-Nabe: Campagnolo Record, schwarz angesprayt, paar löcher ausgelassen.
Felgen/Speichen: Aus defektem Early Rider - hinten mit M5 Muttern gespacet, da Speichen zu lange
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Riser
Vorbau, Griffe, Sattel, Bremsscheibe: Aliexpress
Ich mach bei Gelegneheit noch ein Bild mit Bremse, sind hier in den Ferien, und ich muss ein bisschen auf meine Datenlimite achten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (12. Juni 2017)

Sind die Griffe nicht zu dick?


----------



## dirtsurfer (12. Juni 2017)

Sind auf der dicken seite, aber relativ weich - an die bremse kommt sie so oder so noch nicht richtig ran.. 
Sie meinte die griffe seien besser - mal schauen, sind sonst schnell zurückgetauscht


----------



## KIV (12. Juni 2017)

Schade, dass die Gabel vom Jumper für Deine Nabe zu schmal baut. Das Teil ist leicht und wird von Kokua für 15.50 € verkauft...


----------



## Hanxs (13. Juni 2017)

Focus Rookie 20" für meine Große.



Ich habe es sehr günstig als Gebrauchtrad bekommen und ein paar Kleinigkeiten getauscht. Reifen, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel und Griffe. Steckt sicher noch Potential drin. Mal sehen, ob ich noch mehr ändere.

Erstaunt war ich, dass die Serienbereifung von Kenda pro Stück 200g schwerer war als der Black Jack und dass der serienmäßig verbaute Lenker mehr als 400g auf die Waage bringt. Die neuen KCNC Teile wiegen weniger als die Hälfte. Das Gesamtgewicht des Rades habe ich noch nicht ermittelt.

Der Tochter gefällt es sehr und es wird gern gefahren.


----------



## Edelweiss_2012 (15. Juni 2017)

Das 16-er Kokua war für meine gut 4-jährige schon nach dem ersten Jahr zu klein. Sie ist zwar manchmal noch aus Spaß mit gefahren, aber das sah aus wie bei einer Nähmaschine. Vom Großen war noch das 20 " Centurion rbock vorhanden, jedoch mit deutlich über 10 kg. Jetzt ist bis auf den Rahmen und den Steuersatz alles getauscht und die Waage ist bei 6,32 stehen geblieben. Sie liebt es und ihre Freundinnen sind mit ihren Pukys auf einmal auch nicht mehr zufrieden...


----------



## Beppe (18. Juni 2017)

Mit Aufklebern gepimpt, ansonsten Serie. Der Umstieg von Rücktritt auf DoppelV hat sofort geklappt. Mädchen halt


----------



## Keeder (18. Juni 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich noch keine Canyon Offspring-Fahrer???


----------



## taroosan (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
Hier das farblich und technisch leicht angepasste hot pepper. Gibt's im juli zum geburtstag.Habe q-faktor angepasst und gewichtsmaessig etwas verbessert. Sollte so zwischen 7,2 bis 7,5 landen.


----------



## track94 (18. Juni 2017)

Sehr schöne Farbkombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diana-alice (21. Juni 2017)

Nach 1,5 Jahren ist nun das nächste Kubikes bei uns eingezogen.  Noch ganz frisch...und ich bin gespannt, was Oskar dazu sagt. 

Nichts besonderes, einfach von der Stange aber toll, mindestens wie das Erste.

Nach dem 2er Woom, dem 16er Kubikes, war es irgendwie klar, dass die Auswahl begrenzt ist.

"Fette Reifen" dürfen kommen.


----------



## trolliver (22. Juni 2017)

Der Sattel ist von der Stange dabei? Nicht schlecht....


----------



## track94 (22. Juni 2017)

trolliver schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist von der Stange dabei? Nicht schlecht....



Kann man beim Custom ordern wie auch weitere details z.B. Reifen aber das schlägt sich natürlich auch im Preis nieder


----------



## diana-alice (23. Juni 2017)

Man hat einige Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten und der Sattel schlägt sich natürlich im Preis nieder. Das Rad kostet wie auf dem Bild um 550 Euro.
Eine neue Sattelstütze habe ich noch besorgt und gestern getauscht.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2017)

Kleines Update am Turner meines Sohnes. Kürzere Kurbeln. Demnächst etwas breitere Felgen und breitere Reifen für den Gardasee.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2017)

Jetzt mit dicken Reifen und breiten Felgen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (24. Juni 2017)

Was haste denn verbaut?


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2017)

Alexrims Supra D. 32mm mit Nobby Nic 2,35"
Laufräder kommen von meinem ehemaligen Pumptrack Rad.


----------



## luftschaukel (24. Juni 2017)

Ist das ein 24er? [emoji848]


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2017)

Nein. 26" in XS
Fahrer ist 1,5m groß.


----------



## luftschaukel (25. Juni 2017)

Oh! Wär ja was für meinen Stift. 
Wie heißt das Modell genau?


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2017)

Es ist ein 5Point. Das Model gibt es aber schon lange nicht mehr und die Größe gab es nur ein paar mal.


----------



## MitschundCo (25. Juni 2017)

Keeder schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch keine Canyon Offspring-Fahrer???



das würde mich auch mal brennend interessieren...


----------



## robbi_n (29. Juni 2017)

Doch gibt es.

gutes Rad.


----------



## Keeder (29. Juni 2017)

Hey, der Anfang ist gemacht... ich bin noch unsicher ob Canyon Offspring 20 oder supurb Bo20... Gefallen mir beide sehr gut... Gewicht ist jedoch bei beiden nicht der Burner... hast du den rahmen foliert? LAckschutz?


----------



## track94 (29. Juni 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Doch gibt es.
> 
> gutes Rad.



Ist da eine Lasche für einen Dynamo an der Gabel......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (30. Juni 2017)

Hi,

Rahmenschutz gibt es bei uns nicht, die Räder sind zum benutzen da und da kommen die Macken so oder so an die unmöglichsten Stellen

Die Lasche ist ein Drahtlostacho für 20,- Euro

Für den grossen ( 3.5 Jahre ) war das mit den unterschiedlichen Laufradgrössen klasse.

Was man erwähnen könnte ist das Lenkermaß, eine normale MTB Bremse passt hier nicht, der Canyonlenker und die dazugehörigen Bremsen liegen bei uns in der Ecke da ich eine Hope-Bremse verbaut habe und damit auch Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit getauscht hatte, der kleine wollte ne blaue Bremse und die hat er bekommen


----------



## LockeTirol (5. Juli 2017)

Hier mal der Moritz Prototyp meines Sohnes. Über die letzten Monate haben wir die Ausstattung noch etwas optimiert:

RS Reba mit 120mm
RS Monarch RL
X0 Disc 160mm mit Ashima Scheiben
Sram GX Eagle 1x12
VPACE Laufräder mit 24 Loch
Renthal Fatbar Lite Carbon mit 10mm rise
VPACE Vorbau 40mm
KS Lev Integra mit 100mm und Specialized Trigger Remote
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25 und Magic Mary 2,35 Tubeless

So wiegt es komplett mit Pedale 11,5kg, mit leichteren Reifen knack ich vielleicht noch die 11kg. Das Bike hat sich insgesamt sehr bewährt. Kinderbiketraining, Bikepark und Touren in den Alpen und am Lago. Hammerteil!





















Hier seht ihr das Bike auch in Action - ab etwa 2:20.


----------



## hugolost (15. Juli 2017)

Das Rad vom Sohn.

Geändert haben wir bisher: Marsch Guard, Shimano BRM615, Sixpack Vegas Pedale, Sixpoack M-Trix Griffe, Hope Sattelklemme aus der Restekiste.


----------



## joch3nlafave (15. Juli 2017)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Geil! [emoji1360]


Starkes Teil. Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## joglo (19. Juli 2017)

hugolost schrieb:


> Das Rad vom Sohn.
> 
> Geändert haben wir bisher: Marsch Guard, Shimano BRM615, Sixpack Vegas Pedale, Sixpoack M-Trix Griffe, Hope Sattelklemme aus der Restekiste.



Mir persönlich sagt das Bike und auch die Marke B'TWIN im Allg. eher nicht zu. Aber immerhin wird man bei Decthalon Rädern nicht verarscht. Man weiß was man kauft, im Gegensatz zu den, nennen wir sie mal "nachlässigen" Eltern die beim Radhändler ums Eck ein überteuertes Cube Kinder-MTB kaufen und meine damit ihren Kind einen Gefallen zu tun ;-)

Häng mich aber dran um unseren neusten Zugang vorzustellen, ein 14er von B'TWIN!
Gekauft um eine Lücke zu schließen bis mein kleiner im nächsten Frühjahr auf ein in der Familie vorhandenes 16er Woom passt.
Und was soll ich sagen, das Ding ist echt OK: 


 



Gebraucht gekauft für einen Wert in der Größenordnung eines Bierkastens (aber auch neu ab 79€ inkl. Vers. https://www.decathlon.de/kinderfahrrad-14-arctic-100-weiss-blau-id_8378533.html oder https://www.decathlon.de/kinderfahrrad-14-robot-500-orange-schwarz-id_8371301.html)

*Keine unsägliche Rücktrittbremse* (das war der Grund warum ich überhaupt auf dieses Bike gestoßen bin), sonder technisch sogar etwas "interessante" Trommelbremse hinten. Bremskraft reicht für einen Fahrradanfänger

Brauchbares Bike mit sinnvoller Geometrie und Sitzposition, Übersetzung und Kurbellänge passen auch

Nicht leicht, aber mit so knapp 8Kg auch nicht sackschwer
An sich auch Tuningpotential, da 4-Kant Tretlager/Kurbel , Pivot-Sattelstütze etc. alles Standard sind, rentiert sich aber nicht wirklich

Der sehr häßliche Kettenkasten und die Decals (Aufkleber) liesen sich easy entfernen. Pedale und Lenkungsdämpfer hatte ich rumliegen. Letzters wird wahrscheinlich noch gegen einen Lenkeinschlagbegrenzer von Kokua oder Woom getauscht, es hilft aber gerade die flatrige Geradeausfahrt beim Konzentrieren aufs Treten etwas zu begrenzen


----------



## joglo (19. Juli 2017)

hugolost schrieb:


> Das Rad vom Sohn.
> 
> Geändert haben wir bisher: Marsch Guard, Shimano BRM615, Sixpack Vegas Pedale, Sixpoack M-Trix Griffe, Hope Sattelklemme aus der Restekiste.


BTW: toller Foto-Hintergrund!


----------



## hugolost (20. Juli 2017)

Für den Preis ist dsa Bike vollkommen Ok, bis auf die Bremse. Die Hebel sind für Kinderhände viel zu weit weg und viel zu schwergänig. Daher kam nach der ersten ausfahrt die Deore dran.

Getauscht werden sollen noch Reifen und Sattel.


----------



## Flaschenmann (25. Juli 2017)

So, habe fertig: Nachdem meine Kleine mittlerweile eine Schrittlänge von 70 cm hat, ging das Cube 24er nicht mehr. Auf der Basis eines günstig im Ausverkauf bei bike-discount erstandenen Cube Rahmens in 13,5 Zoll entstand dann das hier mit Teilen aus der Bastelkiste. Trotz der schweren Reifen liegen wir unter 11 Kilo, geschaltet wird mit XT und Erweiterungsritzel 1x10, gebremst mit einer Deore irgendwas, die Kurbel ist eine Kinderkurbel mit Bashguard und 155mm und die Laufräder kommen aus meinem Fundus. Der Rahmen ist eigentlich für 27,5 ausgelegt, durch den Aufbau mit 26" Laufrädern und Gabel kommt das Tretlager tiefer ( was gewünscht ist ) und der Lenkwinkel wird steiler, was ebenfalls gewünscht ist. Bisher ist sie hochzufrieden, allerdings muss die Gabel noch weicher.  Der Sattel ist natürlich mittlerweile höher.


----------



## KIV (31. Juli 2017)

Flaschenmann schrieb:


> So, habe fertig: Nachdem meine Kleine mittlerweile eine Schrittlänge von 70 cm hat, ging das Cube 24er nicht mehr. Auf der Basis eines günstig im Ausverkauf bei bike-discount erstandenen Cube Rahmens in 13,5 Zoll entstand dann das hier mit Teilen aus der Bastelkiste. Trotz der schweren Reifen liegen wir unter 11 Kilo, geschaltet wird mit XT und Erweiterungsritzel 1x10, gebremst mit einer Deore irgendwas, die Kurbel ist eine Kinderkurbel mit Bashguard und 155mm und die Laufräder kommen aus meinem Fundus. Der Rahmen ist eigentlich für 27,5 ausgelegt, durch den Aufbau mit 26" Laufrädern und Gabel kommt das Tretlager tiefer ( was gewünscht ist ) und der Lenkwinkel wird steiler, was ebenfalls gewünscht ist. Bisher ist sie hochzufrieden, allerdings muss die Gabel noch weicher.  Der Sattel ist natürlich mittlerweile höher.
> Anhang anzeigen 627406


Wie kann der Lenkwinkel durch kleinere Laufräder steiler werden? Dadurch wird doch das ganze Rad nur 'tiefergelegt'...
Oder hast Du eine Gabel mit niedigerer EBH oder weniger Federweg als vorgesehen verbaut, oder 26"..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flaschenmann (31. Juli 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Wie kann der Lenkwinkel durch kleinere Laufräder steiler werden?



Nein, das ist eine 26" Gabel. Daher kommen wir vorne tiefer.


----------



## Merze77 (2. August 2017)

VPACE max 275 als Trailbike mit 2.8 Pneus 26 Zoll und 12 fach Schaltung.


----------



## kommaklar (4. August 2017)

Merze77 schrieb:


> VPACE max 275 als Trailbike mit 2.8 Pneus 26 Zoll und 12 fach Schaltung.


Welche Körpergröße hat der "kleine"?


----------



## Merze77 (4. August 2017)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Welche Körpergröße hat der "kleine"?


Max ist 1,40 m groß.


----------



## maddn11 (13. August 2017)

Nachdem Sohnemann (7 Jahre) schon einige Zeit begeistert auf dem 24er Hotrock-Hardtail unterwegs ist und mir "zufällig" noch eins der seltenen Hotrock-FSR-Fullies über den Weg gelaufen ist, konnte ich nicht widerstehen und musste nochmal tunen. Der Dämpfer musste komplett überholt werden (Dank http://www.lemonshox.com/ in Nürnberg ist er wieder super) und die Schwinge neu gelagert werden, Schaltung von 3x7 auf 1x9, Leichte Kurbeln, PLP-Laufräder, Single-Digit 7 Bremsen und Austausch der üblichen Komponenten wie Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel usw drücken das Gewicht von 12,6 auf erträgliche 10,4 kg. Die RST Capa muss aus finanziellen Gründen erstmal bleiben (außerdem gibt es derzeit keine weißen RST First Air 24), arbeitet nach einem Service mit viel Fett gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## zr0wrk (14. August 2017)

maddn11 schrieb:


> (...)noch eins der seltenen Hotrock-FSR-Fullies (...)


Coole Sache, aber die gelbgrünen Zughüllen kommen mir unpassend vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (14. August 2017)

Ich finde die Räder super und mag 'Farbkleckse' am Selbstbau-Rad. Aufbau nach Katalog-Optik ist langweilig...


----------



## hirschy (15. August 2017)

maddn11 schrieb:


> noch eins der seltenen Hotrock-FSR-Fullies
> Anhang anzeigen 633224



Moin,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob´s ´n gravierenden Unterschied bei den Hotrock Fullies gibt, welchen man an der der Farbkombi erkennen kann?
 rot /    rot/weiß

Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken für meinen Sohnemann eins zu holen. Wird zwar nicht so´n geiler, professioneller Aufbau werden, wie bei einigen von euch hier, aber was soll´s ;-)


----------



## ccpirat (15. August 2017)

Nein, genau die selben Rahmen.
Die sahen damals vom Design so aus wie die S-Works Modelle von Papa.


----------



## track94 (15. August 2017)

Schulrad mit Urlaubsdreck


----------



## maddn11 (15. August 2017)

hirschy schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob´s ´n gravierenden Unterschied bei den Hotrock Fullies gibt, welchen man an der der Farbkombi erkennen kann?
> Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken für meinen Sohnemann eins zu holen. Wird zwar nicht so´n geiler, professioneller Aufbau werden, wie bei einigen von euch hier, aber was soll´s ;-)



Pass auf, wenn der Dämpfer "schmatzt" (überholungsbedürftig) oder die Lager Spiel haben (v.a. seitlich) oder fest sind. Dann wird es schnell aufwändig mit dem herrichten. Wenn es nicht ein Fully sein muss und der Etat beschränkt ist, würde ich dir immer zu einem Hardtail raten. Das Wichtigste am Kinderrad ist immer noch das Gewicht...


----------



## AndiFu (18. August 2017)

Nachdems heute bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten fertig geworden ist auch mal ein Bild vom ersten Rad meines Sohnes 

Hier der Link zum Aufbauthread falls es jemanden näher interessiert:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neuaufbau-eines-scott-voltage-jr-12.854113/


----------



## Surtre (20. August 2017)

Gestern fertig geworden, heute probegefahren und für gut befunden:
Meine Interpreation eines 20" MTBs auf Basis eines Orbea MX20-Rahmens:









Gesamtgewicht: eher kräftige 6,8kg
Aufbaugeschichte und weitere Infos: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/a-20-rad-orbea-mx20.836552/


----------



## Soft_Ride (22. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen !

Hier mal das Bike von meinem Sohn (8 Jahre). ES ist ein altes Troger Racing Circuit.Ein alter Stahlrahmen aus einem Columbus Rohrsatz. ( Papa fährt auch nur Stahlrahmen ) Ursprünglich war es mit einer alter 21 Gang LX Gruppe ausgestattet. Große Kettenblätter, Cantilever Brakes usw. Der Vorbesitzer hatte damals noch eine  Rock Shox Federgabel eingebaut, aber die war einfach zu hoch für das Bike. Das war also alles nicht wirklich Kindgerecht.
Also kramte ich in allen Ecken meiner Garage und schaute was ich noch für Teile hatte. Zum Vorschein kamen diverse Sachen und fing an das Rad umzubauen. Andere Nabe im  Hinterrad ,  9 fach Komponeten, V-Brakes. Zusätzlich habe ich noch die Kurbeln gekürzt. Das Resultat seht ihr unten. Mein Sohn ist total happy und freut sich jedes mal wenn er damit fahren kann.
Die Sattelstütze wird noch ausgetauscht, aber für den Anfang reicht die Sattelkerze.

Gruß

Soft_Ride


----------



## FreeriderMuc (22. August 2017)

Das ist das neue bike vom Sohnemann! 24 Zoll ist für einen fünfjährigen zwar schon etwas heftig, aber Scheinbar macht Hot Pepper ja zu und die hatten ein super Angebot. Finde es optisch auch echt super. Und die Technik stimmt bei dem Preis definitiv auch.

Unsere kleine Dame hat dann das 20 Zoll Hot Pepper geerbt.  das war der eigentliche Grund. Das BMW Kidsbike war einfach viel zu klein geworden.


----------



## nobraxs (23. August 2017)

Hi,
das Radl für meine Tochter ist fertig. Nächste Woche ist Geburtstag (5) und da ist der Papa schon ganz gespannt wie sie drauf passt. 
Der Rahmen ist ein kleiner 20" Kubikes Prototyp. Diesen hab ich auf aktive Nachfrage nach einem kleinen 20er angeboten bekommen. In ca. 3 Monaten soll er offiziell erhältlich / bestellberechtigten sein.
Im Moment fährt meine Kleen ein 16" Kubikes, wo die Sattelstütze aber schon recht weit raus ist. Zu der Sattelhöhe über Grund hab ich jetzt schon 3cm Platz wenn beim 20er der Sattel ganz unten ist. 
Gewichtsseitig hab ich mein Ziel erreicht - auch wenn ich mit Pedalen unter 6 kommen wollte. Mit einem Carbonsattel würde ich es schaffen, aber da gibt's die Kündigung von der  Chefin  Viele Parts hatte ich auch von ihrem Leichtbauhardtail "geklaut". ( Schaltung Kassette Kette Vorbau Titanschrauben). 
Zum Aufbau: alles in Handarbeit inkl. Laufräder. War grad bei den Bremse eine Menge Arbeit, aber über das Ergebnis bin ich echt happy, auch wenn mir Surtres Masterpiece noch ein bißchen besser gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuuth (24. August 2017)

nobraxs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 636387 Anhang anzeigen 636388 Anhang anzeigen 636415 Anhang anzeigen 636385 Anhang anzeigen 636386
> Hi,
> das Radl für meine Tochter ist fertig. Nächste Woche ist Geburtstag (5) und da ist der Papa schon ganz gespannt wie sie drauf passt....



Respekt! Schönes Rad und vor allem super leicht!


----------



## Hrabnar (24. August 2017)

nobraxs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 636387 Anhang anzeigen 636388 Anhang anzeigen 636415 Anhang anzeigen 636385 Anhang anzeigen 636386
> Hi,
> das Radl für meine Tochter ist fertig. Nächste Woche ist Geburtstag (5) und da ist der Papa schon ganz gespannt wie sie drauf passt.
> Der Rahmen ist ein kleiner 20" Kubikes Prototyp. Diesen hab ich auf aktive Nachfrage nach einem kleinen 20er angeboten bekommen. In ca. 3 Monaten soll er offiziell erhältlich / bestellberechtigten sein.
> ...


Wow, sehr geiles Gerät...viel Spaß der Kleenen


----------



## LockeTirol (24. August 2017)

nobraxs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 636387 Anhang anzeigen 636388 Anhang anzeigen 636415 Anhang anzeigen 636385 Anhang anzeigen 636386
> Hi,
> das Radl für meine Tochter ist fertig. Nächste Woche ist Geburtstag (5) und da ist der Papa schon ganz gespannt wie sie drauf passt.
> Der Rahmen ist ein kleiner 20" Kubikes Prototyp. Diesen hab ich auf aktive Nachfrage nach einem kleinen 20er angeboten bekommen. In ca. 3 Monaten soll er offiziell erhältlich / bestellberechtigten sein.
> ...


Das Bike ist toll, den Sattel würde ich aber unbedingt ändern. Nicht wegen des Gewichts, sondern wegen der Optik.


----------



## Linipupini (25. August 2017)

der Sattel schaut da gut aus, unbedingt so lassen!


----------



## hello2dalle (25. August 2017)

Scott Scale Jr RC 24.... Rundum stimmig!
Nachdem die plus Variante leider nicht mehr verfügbar war, haben wir dieses Bike zu nem Toppreis bekommen. Und 1x10 ist für unseren Sohn perfekt. Und der Papa muss am Berg jetzt schon richtig Gas geben.... 
Schönes Wochenende, geht's raus und tut biken!


----------



## bradi (27. August 2017)

bradi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 26" Projekt (Kania Pyro X.13, 8kg fahrbereit) ist fertig und von meiner Großen (1,30m) technisch und fahrerisch abgenommen worden. Sie ist trotz schwarzem Rahmen, aber dank der blauen Anbauteilen, vom Design überzeugt. Überrascht war ich über die Sattelhöhe. Dachte da wär noch mehr Puffer nach oben. Könnte kommendes Jahr knapp werden. Pedale will ich noch wechseln, die Contecs hatte ich noch in der Teile-Kiste, sind aber zu rutschig und schwer.
> 
> ...




Für den Schweden-Radurlaub kurz umgebaut: 30er Kettenblatt vorne, Satteltausch, Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger, Seitenständer, V+R-Akku-Licht, Tacho, 9,9kg (ohne Packtaschen und Flasche).

Tochter meinte nur "uncool", aber ideal für unsere 700km bei Wind und Wetter.


----------



## OnTheFly (27. August 2017)

Hallo,

Das "Enduro"-Hardtail meines Sohnes ;-)
Es ist ein leichtfüssiges Spassbike geworden; sehr antrittsstark durch sehr leichte Laufräder aber kompromisslos auch für eine härtere Gangart!






Die Basis für das Bike ist ein Merida Matts J20 Komplettbike; bis den Papa der Ehrgeiz gepackt hat und alles dem Einsatz angepasst wurde. Das Matts J20 war ein Geburtstagsgeschenk aber die verbauten Komponenten sind eine Zumutung für ein kleines Kind. Alleine der Lenker brachte 528gr. auf die Waage.
 

Bis auf den überarbeiteten Rahmen wurde alles ersetzt (überwiegend gebrauchte Artikel aus dem Bikemarkt). Der Rahmen wurde überarbeitet: Kabelführungen und V-Brake Halterungen entfernt, Öffnungen für innenverlegte Leitungen sowie Scheibenbremsenhalterung am HR nachgerüstet, chemisch entlackt, sandgestrahlt und neu gepulvert. Mit 1508gr. nicht unbedingt ein Leichtgewicht aber nach meinen Modifikationen und dicker Pulverschicht immerhin 80gr. leichter
 

Die Gabel wurde ebenfalls überarbeitet: die massiven V-Brake Halterungen und einige andere unnötige Ösen, etc. weggefräst und die Gabel neu lackiert. Nach mehreren Versuchen die Gabel auch technisch aufzuwerten habe ich dann doch aufgegeben; sie spricht schon besser an aber optimal ist was anderes. Dennoch halte ich sie für einen Mehrwert am Bike, gerade bei Sprüngen, Stufen und plötzlichen Bremsmanövern.
  

Verbaut sind unter anderem:

Federleicht 20" Disc Laufräder mit Novatec SL Naben
Schwalbe Mow Joe Reifen
Magura MT2 Bremsen mit Ashima Scheiben (V:160mm, H:140mm)
Shimano LX Kurbel gekürzt und erleichtert mit einem Token Innenlager mit Titanachse
RockBros China Pedale -> Neu, mit 218Gr. sehr leicht allerdings brechen sie beim ersten ernstaftem Kontakt mit Steinen -> würde ich nicht mehr kaufen
SRAM X01 Griff und X9 Schaltwerk, XT 9fach Kassette
Easton Carbon Lenke und ein neuer PRO Vorbau
Bontrager Carbon Sattelstütze -> NEU
Chinasattel gekürzt --> NEU

Gruss,
OTF


----------



## joglo (4. September 2017)

Hi, wollte hier mal das 24er für meinen Großen vorstellen.
Wir wollten ein universelles, trail-taugliches Bike, und ein bisschen cool musste das auch schon werden. Federgabel war deshalb ein must-have.
Aus Vernunftgründen hätte ich mir wegen der Preis-Leistung beinahe ein Hotpepper 24 neu gekauft, wollte aber doch etwas basteln – wie wir alle hier – und ein Einzelstück bauen, trotzdem oder deshalb hatte ich mir aber das Budget begrenzt.
Hat dann so halbwegs hingehauen, unter anderen weil bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nur Gebrauchtteile verwendet wurden.

Angefangen hab ich mit einen gebrauchten Cannondale Trail 24, dass mir wegen der Rahmenform und auch dem brushed finnish gefallen hat. Geblieben ist vom Bike aber dann einzig der Rahmen (und Innenlager). Viele hochwertige Teile stammen von einen Ebay-Schnapper (der dann mit dem Zeugs vom Cannondale komplettiert und wieder verkauft wurde). Ursprünglich wollte ich aus gewichtsgründen eine V-Brake, die Ausfallenden des Rahmens haben aber förmlich nach Disk-Brakes geschrien. Aus Farbgründen hab ich dann vorne einen scharzen Sattel hinten silbern verbaut...
Gesamtgewicht ist 9.55Kg, für mich OK. Gewicht liegen gelassen hab ich bei dem LRS, den ich neu über Aliexpress gekauft habe, ein 400g leichterer und hochwertigerer LRS hätte aber fast 150€ mehr gekostet. Hatte auch ein 100g leichteres X9 Schaltwerk rumliegen, das X5 hat aber super zum Farbkonzept gepasst. Gut gefallen mir Woom-Kurbeln (Q-Faktor <150mm und nur 450g mit Zahnkranz) und Ben-e-bike Sattel und Pedale von Bens Papa.



 

 

 

 



Teileliste anbei.


----------



## docade (8. September 2017)

mein Erstlingsswerk mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Roelof und insbes. giant r, die mir als absolutem Laien, aber total begeistertem Forum-Mitleser, geduldig jede noch so dämliche Frage beantwortet haben. Herzlichen Dank!
Ursprung war auch ein Orbea MX20, getauscht wurde aber so ziemlich alles bis auf Gabel/Steuersatz, Kurbel/Lager. Da hab ich mich beim ersten Mal noch nicht rangetraut. Daher auch jenseits der 7 KG.
Teile sind alle aus dem bikemarkt/bucht, blieb daher finanziell noch im Rahmen und für den Spaß den Sohnemann jetzt damit hat und ich beim Aufbau hatte, war's das eh allemal wert.




 


Die V-Brake-Stege sind noch entfernt.
Da Beginner gern kommentieren/Tipps (24er schon in Planung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (8. September 2017)

Uih gefällt mir ....

Hallo ich brauch auch HIIIILLFEEEEE


----------



## giant_r (8. September 2017)

docade schrieb:


> . Daher auch jenseits der 7 kg....
> .


...so um die 100g jenseits der 7kg marke....
klasse geworden.


----------



## ONE78 (8. September 2017)

docade schrieb:


> mein Erstlingsswerk mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Roelof und insbes. giant r, die mir als absolutem Laien, aber total begeistertem Forum-Mitleser, geduldig jede noch so dämliche Frage beantwortet haben. Herzlichen Dank!
> Ursprung war auch ein Orbea MX20, getauscht wurde aber so ziemlich alles bis auf Gabel/Steuersatz, Kurbel/Lager. Da hab ich mich beim ersten Mal noch nicht rangetraut. Daher auch jenseits der 7 KG.
> Teile sind alle aus dem bikemarkt/bucht, blieb daher finanziell noch im Rahmen und für den Spaß den Sohnemann jetzt damit hat und ich beim Aufbau hatte, war's das eh allemal wert.
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus!
Ich würde aber einen kürzeren Vorbau verbauen und leider haben die Felgen bremsflanken...


----------



## docade (8. September 2017)

Der Vorbau ist ein 50er. Das Modell gibt's mW gar nicht kürzer?
Ist der Ali-LRS.


----------



## giant_r (8. September 2017)

kurzer vorbau ist schön, aber die 50mm sind sicher vertretbar, der original vorbau hat 60mm und damit fahren hier genug kinder rum und das sieht auch nicht aus wie der affe auf dem schleifstein .


----------



## giant_r (8. September 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> leider haben die Felgen bremsflanken...


um 1300g , rot eloxiert, auch die felgen und das für unter 120€. ich denke da kann man mit den bremsflanken leben..vor allem wenn es noch halbwegs im rahmen der "vernunft" bleiben soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschy (11. September 2017)

Nachdem ich durch eure Beiträge etwas angefixt wurde und den Kinderradmarkt bißchen beobachtet hatte, musste ich bei nem Cannondale Race 24 zuschlagen, welches recht günstig in der Nähe abgegeben wurde.
Anregungen zur Gewichtsersparnis gibt´s hier ja genug (besten Dank für eure ausführlichen Angaben ) und so ergaben:
- Schwalbe Rocket Ron
- Schwalbe XXlight MTB-Schlauch 14A
- Flaschenhalter
- Procraft Elite XC Flatbar
- Vorbau Wake 32mm
schon mal ein Mindergewicht von ca. 600g (Gesamtgewicht laut meiner Hängewaage 10,88kg).
Andere Pedale sind noch unterwegs; geplant sind noch Sattel /-stütze. Sehr nett fänd ich noch Scheibenbremsen und andere Kurbel inkl. Einfachschaltung, allerdings muss das ganze preislich im Rahmen bleiben...
Obwohl das Rad noch ein kleines bißchen zu groß ist, liefen die ersten 28km im Wald mit ca. 600Hm gestern sehr gut (bißchen Anschieben am Ende war allerdings nötig)!


----------



## luftschaukel (11. September 2017)

Viel Spaß mit dem Rocket Ron!
Pannenreifen ohne Ende!


----------



## Linipupini (11. September 2017)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Rocket Ron!
> Pannenreifen ohne Ende!


sagt wer? und warum? wir hatten noch keine! und ich fahre den auch auf 26"


----------



## track94 (11. September 2017)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Rocket Ron!
> Pannenreifen ohne Ende!



Kann ich auch nicht bestätigen ...bis jetzt 700 Km auf dem Rad meines Sohnes ...0 Panne


----------



## monsterlurchi (11. September 2017)

Hier auch keine Probleme mit dem rocket Ron in 2.25 und tubeless. Das Rad wird auch ordentlich im Wald bewegt.


----------



## maddn11 (11. September 2017)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Rocket Ron!
> Pannenreifen ohne Ende!


Ich habe auch 3 Paar Rocket Rons (24") im Einsatz und hatte noch keine Pannen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es in dieser Größe immer noch der beste Reifen, sozusagen alternativlos. 
Natürlich kann man von dem Leichtgewicht nicht erwarten, dass man über Stacheldraht oder Glasscherben fahren kann oder den Randstein einfach hochknallen kann....


----------



## joch3nlafave (12. September 2017)

Das kleinste Rad bei uns im Haus:

Commencal Ramones 12"
Der Steuersatz wurde ausgetauscht...der ursprünglich verbaute taugte nix und ich hatte noch einen Chris King hier rumliegen. Speichennippel wurden auch ausgetauscht für mehr Bling Bling...Griffe ebenso.


----------



## Linipupini (12. September 2017)

nen King am 12er, Hut ab, wird als doller!


----------



## luftschaukel (12. September 2017)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch 3 Paar Rocket Rons (24") im Einsatz und hatte noch keine Pannen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es in dieser Größe immer noch der beste Reifen, sozusagen alternativlos.
> Natürlich kann man von dem Leichtgewicht nicht erwarten, dass man über Stacheldraht oder Glasscherben fahren kann oder den Randstein einfach hochknallen kann....



Oh, was ich da schon flicken musste! 
Dornen, Snakebites.... 
auch bei 24"


----------



## oppaunke (17. September 2017)

Oles Morrison 20" :







Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (18. September 2017)

Ein gelabeltes S´cool Bike


----------



## Linipupini (18. September 2017)

Mächtig!
Wie schwer ist denn der Panzer, Christian?


----------



## Surtre (18. September 2017)

Aktueller Stand unserer Sammlung:



4/6 der abgebildeten Fahrzeuge werden bewegt. Die anderen warten auf ihren (Wieder-)Einsatz. 
Das 20" Rad hat zuletzt ein rundes 30er Kettenblatt verpasst bekommen.


----------



## oppaunke (18. September 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Mächtig!
> Wie schwer ist denn der Panzer, Christian?


Mit den moe Joe's waren es knapp 9kg, mit den dicken pellen hab ichs noch nicht gewogen.
denke jetzt mindestens 9,5kg.
reiche ich beizeiten mal nach.


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. September 2017)

KUbikes 14 Basic MTB. Der Fahrer ist 26 Monate alt


----------



## bikergross (21. September 2017)

Hallo an alle, habe heute das Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Tochter gekauft. Freue mich schon auf die erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt.


----------



## samilio (21. September 2017)

bikergross schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, habe heute das Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Tochter gekauft. Freue mich schon auf die erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt.



Sehr schick. Was ist das für ein Rad?


----------



## bikergross (21. September 2017)

Das ist ein Hotrock 24 Zoll XTR 2x 10 mit SID RL. Gab es 2014 und ist auf 100 STK limitiert. Habe das Rad per Zufall angeboten bekommen (neu und im Karton) da konnte ich als Specialized Fan nicht nein sagen


----------



## maddn11 (21. September 2017)

Da hast du (oder deine Tochter) aber Glück gehabt! Was wiegt den das schicke Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (21. September 2017)

bikergross schrieb:


> Das ist ein Hotrock 24 Zoll XTR 2x 10 mit SID RL. Gab es 2014 und ist auf 100 STK limitiert. Habe das Rad per Zufall angeboten bekommen (neu und im Karton) da konnte ich als Specialized Fan nicht nein sagen



Ist ein schönes Bike, ohne Frage, ich hoffe nur Du hast nicht den horrenden Preis verlangt den die dafür ursprünglich verlangt haben (kann mich an 1800€ erinnern?).
Im Vgl. zu tollen XTR Austattung glaube ich mich zu ach erinnern, dass es auch nicht besonders leicht war.
Erzähl doch nochmals ein paar Details (oder evtl. in separaten Thread).


----------



## bikergross (21. September 2017)

Vielen Dank. Ich denke wir haben beide Glück gehabt. Ich beim abholen in den nächsten Wochen und meine Tochter, das sie so einen verrückten Papa hat. Laut Specialized soll das Rad 9,7kg wiegen. Ich weiß es geht auch leichter


----------



## bikergross (21. September 2017)

Zum Preis: Specialized war der Meinung, das rad zu einem UVP von 4.500 in DE anzubieten. Den Preis möchte ich nicht verraten. Nur soviel es war günstiger als ein Bike von VPACE 24 Komplettbike


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. September 2017)

9,7 kg


----------



## LockeTirol (24. September 2017)

Max sein neues Moritz


----------



## nervenklau (24. September 2017)

Hier sind 2 Poison Ethanol 24" gepulvert und selbst aufgebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (25. September 2017)

bikergross schrieb:


> Das ist ein Hotrock 24 Zoll XTR 2x 10 mit SID RL. Gab es 2014 und ist auf 100 STK limitiert. Habe das Rad per Zufall angeboten bekommen (neu und im Karton) da konnte ich als Specialized Fan nicht nein sagen


Wie lang ist denn die Kurbel? Nicht, dass Du da noch dran rumschrauben musst...


----------



## storck-riesen (25. September 2017)

@nervenklau: Was hast du da am Unterrohr befestigt? Die Räder sehen irgendwie ziemlich "überladen " aus.

Wir haben auch ein Poison Ethanol 24Zoll im Einsatz: Aber soll gar nicht richtig funktionieren und sich doof fahren lassen, so die Aussage der Fahrerin


----------



## KIV (25. September 2017)

Ist wohl ein ziemlich massives Lackschutz-Teil. Da hätte ich Folie auch besser gefunden.
"Überladen" wirken die Bikes auf mich auch irgendwie. Vermutlich weil sie halt allein schon von der Größe her sehr kompakt sind und der Rahmen im Vergleich zu anderen (Kubike, Pyro,...) eher massiv ist. Außerdem halt extrem knallig, das finde ich aber gut.
Der Sattel wirkt überdimensioniert und der Schlammschutz vorne ist falschherum montiert, meine ich. Hinten kannste den ganz weglassen, haben wir nie gebraucht. Der Dreck für den Rücken fliegt schon viel weiter hinten los... 
Das an der Kettenstrebe ist wohl ein Gartenschlauch? Optisch hätte sich da mMn was schwarzes (zB Rennradschlauch) besser ins Gesamtbild eingefügt. 
Aber das sind nur Details, die Räder gefallen mir echt gut.


----------



## joglo (25. September 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn die Kurbel? Nicht, dass Du da noch dran rumschrauben musst...



Für alle die das Specialized Hotrock 24 XTR, dass bikergross oben vorgestellt hat intresssant finden, hier sind die Specs: http://legacy.specialized.com/eg/en...ed-edition/specialized-edition-hotrock-24-xtr

Wer unbedingt auch eins will, hier z.B. bei Ebay http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-SPECIALI...9-7-kg-best-Kid-039-s-Bike-ever-/232491788596


----------



## KIV (25. September 2017)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Wir haben auch ein Poison Ethanol 24Zoll im Einsatz: Aber soll gar nicht richtig funktionieren und sich doof fahren lassen, so die Aussage der Fahrerin


Undankbares Balg..!


Nimms Dir nicht so zu Herzen, das Rad ist geil!

@joglo Der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht..?!


----------



## bikergross (25. September 2017)

Hallo joglo,
vielen Dank für die Ergänzung (Link und Bezugsquelle) muss mal beim abholen fragen wieviele er (Anbieter ) von Specialized bekommen hat.
An KIV: Die Kurbel hat eine Länge von 165mm. Könnte etwas zu lang für den Anfang und nicht ganz kindgerecht sein. Werde aber nichts an dem Rad ändern.


----------



## KIV (25. September 2017)

165 ist mE ne peinliche Katastrophe, und leider typisch für Großserienhersteller... Damit wird es extrem schwierig, die passende Sattelhöhe zu finden.

~145 ist passend für 24", finde ich.


----------



## bikergross (25. September 2017)

Hallo KIV, ich finde die 165er Kurbellänge ebenfalls lang und die Denkweise der Großserienhersteller nicht ok. (da die ja die Kohle haben sollte) Die normalen 24er Kinderbikes habe eine Kurbellänge von 160 Pyro hat 140 und VPACE hat 130 was ich zu kurz finde. Leider habe ich alle meine hochwertigen Teile, sodass ich leider nichts aufbauen kann.


----------



## LockeTirol (25. September 2017)

Mann muss halt die Körpergröße beachten. Faustformel ist Körpergröße in cm entspricht Kurbellänge in mm.

Die VPACE Kurbel gibt es in 130, 145 und 160. Also das neue Modell. Die alte in 130, 150 und 160mm.


----------



## bikergross (25. September 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hatte mir nur die 130er Länge in meine Liste eingetragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrHyde (26. September 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> 165 ist mE ne peinliche Katastrophe, und leider typisch für Großserienhersteller... Damit wird es extrem schwierig, die passende Sattelhöhe zu finden.
> 
> ~145 ist passend für 24", finde ich.


165mm - wie groß ist denn deine Tochter? Meiner (128cm, mit eher kurzen Beinen) fährt an den 24" zwischen 127mm und 140mm. Und die 140mm sieht schon zu lang aus.


----------



## bikergross (26. September 2017)

Hallo MrHyde, das Rad soll meine Tochter nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr fahren. Aktuell ist Sie mit 1,20m noch zu klein. Es werden noch ein paar Umbauten nötig sein. kurze Kurbel 130mm mit 1fach = 1x 10fach und kurzer Vorbau und schmaler Lenker, die Sattelstütze muss vielleicht getauscht werden.


----------



## derfati (29. September 2017)

hello2dalle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 637110
> Scott Scale Jr RC 24.... Rundum stimmig!
> Nachdem die plus Variante leider nicht mehr verfügbar war, haben wir dieses Bike zu nem Toppreis bekommen. Und 1x10 ist für unseren Sohn perfekt. Und der Papa muss am Berg jetzt schon richtig Gas geben....
> Schönes Wochenende, geht's raus und tut biken!


Hallo. Darf ich fragen, wie alt dein Sohn ist? Ich liebäugle auch mit dem Bike für unseren Sohn.


----------



## LemonLipstick (4. Oktober 2017)

unser neues cross country racebike für die kommende saison.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (4. Oktober 2017)

Das neue Spielzeug meines Sohnes ist heute auch fertig geworden


----------



## MrFreeride88 (7. Oktober 2017)

Hier die Enduro Maschine meines Sohnes

Freddy Two


----------



## cbert80 (7. Oktober 2017)




----------



## BOOZE (7. Oktober 2017)

Da passt sogar die Mosso Gabel dazu.


----------



## FunkyRay (11. Oktober 2017)

Familienfuhrpark

Das Kubikes 16 mit der Automatix ist einfach ein Traum für die Kleinen und definitiv sein Geld wert. Jetzt im Besitz der 2ten Generation und die Dritte wird es auch noch fahren können. Ich frag mich immer, warum die großen der Branche bei 16 Zoll noch immer auf Rücktritt setzten. Die V-Brakes bremsen besser und stellen keine zu hohen Anforderungen an einen 3-4 jährigen was den Kraftbedarf anbelangt.

Das Orbea MX 20 Team war eher ein Zufallsfund bei meinem Händler, aber für den Preis eine definitive Empfehlung. Scheibenbremsen mit den kleinen Shimano Hebeln sind für die Kids richtig gut greifbar und im Gelände ist er damit sicher unterwegs.
Umbau auf komplett X9 10-fach war kein Problem und ohne Ganganzeige konzentriert er sich auch eher auf sein Gefühl und schaltet seitdem viel öfter.

Knapp unter 10kg ist zwar noch viel, aber Felgen und Reifen sind angeblich TLR und werden demnächst umgebaut, dann sollten es nochmal 200-300gr weniger sein.
Hat jemand Erfahrung wo das meiste zu holen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (11. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
neue Farbe fürs Poison 20" und im Hintergrund schon das Nachfolge Bike 24" Nicolai BMXTB.


----------



## BejayMTB (11. Oktober 2017)

Das KuBike meines Juniors, inklusive erster Fahrt. (ok, kein Gelände, aber kommt)


----------



## hello2dalle (12. Oktober 2017)

derfati schrieb:


> Hallo. Darf ich fragen, wie alt dein Sohn ist? Ich liebäugle auch mit dem Bike für unseren Sohn.


Er ist 7 Jahre alt und kommt wirklich super zurecht mit dem Bike.


----------



## derfati (12. Oktober 2017)

hello2dalle schrieb:


> Er ist 7 Jahre alt und kommt wirklich super zurecht mit dem Bike.


Danke, das erleichtert mir die Entscheidung.


----------



## ReneM (12. Oktober 2017)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Das KuBike meines Juniors, inklusive erster Fahrt. (ok, kein Gelände, aber kommt)



Hoho, sehr gut, so sah das bei uns auch aus. Kubike 14 in grün bei uns. Er fährt es immer noch sehr gern wenn er bei Oma und Opa ist. Zu Hause hat er das Kubikes 16 mit Automatix. Das bringt ihn nun schon mit deutlich mehr Schwung voran, sehr zu empfehlen.

Gruß

René


----------



## kumpelmagnet (12. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal ein Bike für Freunde langer Federwege Specialized Demo XS in 24", grad fertig geworden :





 Mehr Bilder hier : http://papaundsohn.de/kids-bike-3-0-specialized-dem-xs-2014-der-downhiller/

Grüsse

Anton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (13. Oktober 2017)

kumpelmagnet schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bike für Freunde langer Federwege Specialized Demo XS in 24", grad fertig geworden :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geiles Rad und sinniger Aufbau...top [emoji106]


----------



## BejayMTB (13. Oktober 2017)

Sehr schönes Bike. Punktabzug wegen nicht ausgerichteter Reifenlogos zum Ventil.


----------



## herrundmeister (15. Oktober 2017)

Der Neffe bekommt jetzt auch ein Rad. Ausser Flexpipes und King original
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KIV (16. Oktober 2017)

Na den Aufkleber unter dem  Aufkleber hättste aber noch abknibbeln können.
Und Speichenstäbchen finde ich hübscher, als diese Monster-Strahler.
Den King finde ich cool, ne passende Sattelklemme wäre klasse. Von der Form her passt zum King am besten Salsa Lip Lock, ist hier vllt was dabei..?
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=13&search=salsa+sattelklemme+orange


----------



## maddn11 (16. Oktober 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Na den Aufkleber unter dem  Aufkleber hättste aber noch abknibbeln können.
> Und Speichenstäbchen finde ich hübscher, als diese Monster-Strahler.


Sieht nach einem 16 Zöller aus. Die werden meist sowieso nicht im Dunklen gefahren. Da sehe ich gar keinen Bedarf für die Reflektoren...
Wieso tauschen so viele Leute bei Laufrädern und Kinderrädern gleich die Steuersätze?  Habt ihr da alle so viele in der Restekiste?
Nennenswert leichter oder schneller wird es davon ja erstmal nicht


----------



## KIV (16. Oktober 2017)

Weil man's kann...und es sieht geil aus.


----------



## jake42 (19. Oktober 2017)

kumpelmagnet schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bike für Freunde langer Federwege Specialized Demo XS in 24", grad fertig geworden :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike! Wie groß und schwer ist denn der Fahrer? Wie passte es mit den Federhärten? Ich habe nämlich genau den gleichen Rahmen hier stehen und wollte den demnächst aufbauen. 

Schwarze Feder für die Fox 40 habe ich schon. Bei der Dämpferfeder bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, im Moment tendiere ich zur 200er Nukeproof SLS, aber es sollte von der Härte halbwegs zur Gabel passen. Hast Du den Dämpfer tunen lassen? Ich hatte mal bei TFTuned nachgefragt, die könnten die Dämpfung auf 40kg anpassen und da bei meinem Öhlins eh ein Service ansteht, könnte ich es gleich machen lassen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es sein muss...

Grüße


----------



## KIV (20. Oktober 2017)

Ca. 1,5 Jahre nach dem Wechsel auf 26" hab ich das 24small-Kaniabike auf BMX-Style umgebaut, nur zum Spaß...

Ziel erreicht..!


----------



## Deleted234438 (23. Oktober 2017)

Kundenfahrrad, allerdings ist lasurblau noch nicht hier im Forum aufgetaucht, kommt in Natura noch besser rüber, ansonsten ganz normal Basic 20" mit Black Jack Bereifung.


----------



## Marcus74 (23. Oktober 2017)

hier der Aufbau für meinen Junior (5).
Gesamtgewicht 7,6kg

Weihnachten / Ostern kann jetzt kommen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (23. Oktober 2017)

Was sind das für Laufräder und wie viel wiegen sie?
Weißt du ob die Little Joe TLR sind?


----------



## Surtre (23. Oktober 2017)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Weißt du ob die Little Joe TLR sind?


Zumindest lassen sie sich ohne Probleme tubeless einsetzen.


----------



## Marcus74 (23. Oktober 2017)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Was sind das für Laufräder und wie viel wiegen sie?
> Weißt du ob die Little Joe TLR sind?



der LRS ist von Litepro (Taiwan) und wiegt nach Herstellerangabe 1400 gr.
Beim Little Joe (falt) war kein TLR angegeben.


----------



## Lumpi1979 (27. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal mein zweites Kokua - Projekt für einen der Neffen...


----------



## schwalli (4. November 2017)

HALLO ICH BIN LILLY (FAST 10) UND ICH MÖCHTE EUCH MAL MEIN NEUES BIKE ZEIGEN.
EIN SCOTT CONTESSA 26"

Papa: geändert wurden die Reifen-Kenda runter und Mountain King 26x2.2 vorne und Trafic 26x2.1 hinten, Flaschenhalter von Topeak und geplant sind demnächst noch Magura HS33 komplett.


----------



## MS1980 (6. November 2017)

hier mal das Bike von meiner großen. im Winter letzten Jahres besorgt und erstmal erleichtert ....














da sie mit ihren 5 1/2 Jahren ziemlich groß ist (1,26m) bin ich bereits am 24zoll Bike dran ...


----------



## KIV (7. November 2017)

schwalli schrieb:


> HALLO ICH BIN LILLY (FAST 10) UND ICH MÖCHTE EUCH MAL MEIN NEUES BIKE ZEIGEN.
> EIN SCOTT CONTESSA 26"
> 
> Papa: geändert wurden die Reifen-Kenda runter und Mountain King 26x2.2 vorne und Trafic 26x2.1 hinten, Flaschenhalter von Topeak und geplant sind demnächst noch Magura HS33 komplett.Anhang anzeigen 661134 Anhang anzeigen 661135 Anhang anzeigen 661136 Anhang anzeigen 661137


Das Rad(ln) macht offensichtlich Spaß, prima!
Meiner Meinung nach bringt die HS33 gegenüber einer gut eingestellten Vbrake nicht wirklich Vorteile. Stattdessen würde ich mir mal die Gewichte von Lenker, Vorbau und Sattel/Stütze ansehen. Da ist sicher noch was zu holen...


----------



## Linipupini (8. November 2017)

So lange die sackschwere Suntour dranbleibt, macht alles andere wenig Sinn und ist nur Kosmetik! 
Schönes Rad, aber wenn ich mir die breite des Lenkers so anschaue


----------



## schwalli (8. November 2017)

Mag sein doch leider habe ich keinen Esel im Keller zu stehen der auf Knopfdruck goldene Taler ausn Hinter kullern lässt.
Die Gabel wird mit der Zeit bestimmt noch gewechselt und die anderen Anbauteile mit Sicherheit auch nach und nach.


Linipupini schrieb:


> macht alles andere wenig Sinn und ist nur Kosmetik


und ein Mountain King hat bei diesem Wetter weit besseren Grip im Wald als ein CC-Kenda Reifen-die ganze MTB Nummer soll ja schließlich Spaß machen und ich bin froh das meine Mädels diese Schiene jetzt mit mir fahren....
Aber gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (8. November 2017)

Nimm's nicht so schwer, alles gut. Vor allem, wenn es Spaß macht.

Normalerweise werden hier besonders kindgerechte Räder und gerne auch komplette individuelle Aufbauten präsentiert.
An so einem Brot-und-Butter-Bike von der Stange lässt sich einiges optimieren, auch mit kleinem Budget.
Ich würde mich da nicht groß mit der Bremse beschäftigen (außer vllt mit den Belägen und natürlich der Einstellung). 
Ne Gabel ist schon ne größere Investition, insbes. wenn dann auch noch n Service ansteht und man den nicht selber machen kann.
Aber da steckt ggf schon großer Fahrspaß drin. Biete doch mal Deine Maguras im Jungtimer-Forum zum Tausch an und schau mal nach Angeboten...


----------



## SimplonDotNet (8. November 2017)

Yeti ARC aus 1995 in 14" Rahmengrösse für meine Tochter.
Grundsätzlich ein Retro-Aufbau aber aus Gründen der Alltagstauglichkeit wurden auch einige moderne Teile verbaut.
Bei der Gabel ist nur noch ein Elastomer-Paket auf einer Seite drin damit sie bei dem geringen Fahrergewicht noch anspricht.
Kein Leichtbau aber mit 10,2Kg auch kein Schwergewicht.


----------



## chris4711 (8. November 2017)

Da wär ich ein bisschen besorgt als Papa. Nicht das mir's Töchterlein schon mit dem mittleren Kettenblatt davon fährt.


----------



## moerk (8. November 2017)

SimplonDotNet schrieb:


> Yeti ARC aus 1995 in 14" Rahmengrösse für meine Tochter.
> Grundsätzlich ein Retro-Aufbau aber aus Gründen der Alltagstauglichkeit wurden auch einige moderne Teile verbaut.
> Bei der Gabel ist nur noch ein Elastomer-Paket auf einer Seite drin damit sie bei dem geringen Fahrergewicht noch anspricht.
> Kein Leichtbau aber mit 10,2Kg auch kein Schwergewicht.



WOW, das YETI ist ein Knaller! Allerdings würde ich den kleinen keinen Umwerfer mehr zumuten wollen ...und die Cantis . Aber Retro- und Kinderbike zusammen ist auch irgendwie schwierig.

Und falls du den Rahmen mal nicht mehr brauchst...


----------



## KIV (8. November 2017)

moerk schrieb:


> Aber Retro- und Kinderbike zusammen ist auch irgendwie schwierig.



Naja, immerhin kann man in so einem Projekt mal gefahrlos 'purple'-Parts verbauen.

Und ne gut eingestellte Canti-Bremse tuts schon auch ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Linipupini (8. November 2017)

Uiiii, schick, hätt ich ein bisschen Schiss, hat ja auch ein gewissen Wert, dass schöne Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwalli (8. November 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Nimm's nicht so schwer, alles gut. Vor allem, wenn es Spaß macht.
> 
> Normalerweise werden hier besonders kindgerechte Räder und gerne auch komplette individuelle Aufbauten präsentiert.


Rein Theroretisch ist mir das sowas von....
aber die Überschrift heiß 
*Zeigt her die Bikes eurer Kleinen... Galerie!*
* und mit 9 Jahren ist meine Tochter mehr oder weniger noch nicht Ausgewachsen.*
*und Sie wollte halt IHR Bike mal im Netz präsentieren und ich wollte ihr das Internet nähe bringen.......aber gut wenn es hier nur um Veredelungen geht dann sind wir hier falsch...*


----------



## steezie (8. November 2017)

schwalli schrieb:


> Rein Theroretisch ist mir das sowas von....
> aber die Überschrift heiß
> *Zeigt her die Bikes eurer Kleinen... Galerie!*
> * und mit 9 Jahren ist meine Tochter mehr oder weniger noch nicht Ausgewachsen.*
> *und Sie wollte halt IHR Bike mal im Netz präsentieren und ich wollte ihr das Internet nähe bringen.......aber gut wenn es hier nur um Veredelungen geht dann sind wir hier falsch...*



 man kann sich hier schon manchmal die Frage stellen.... ob es hier wirklich um das Bike der Kinder geht.... oder um die Verwirklichung unerfüllter Kindheitsträume der Väter 
Wichtig sollte doch nur sein, dass es den Kindern gefällt und sie damit glücklich sind.... egal ob nun mit oder ohne Federgeabel und 15 kg schwer  Von daher ist, zumindest für mich, der Post eines sackschweren nicht "besonders kindgerechte Rades" von der Stange völlig ok.

Für alle anderen... die keine Kosten und Mühe scheuen: es ist schon beeindruckend, was hier präsentiert, mit wieviel Liebe an technischen Einzeldetails getüftelt wird. 

in diesem Sinne macht weiter so.... jeder wie er denkt und kann.


----------



## KIV (8. November 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Nimm's nicht so schwer, alles gut. Vor allem, wenn es Spaß macht.


Was genau daran habt Ihr so falsch verstanden, dass ich hier aus dem Zusammenhang herausgerissen zitiert werden muss..?!

Nochmal deutlich: Wer fährt hat Recht!
@schwalli Die Bilder sind prima und das Mädel happy, also alles cool.
Hier sind halt bastelfreudige Menschen unterwegs und die geben auch gerne mal Tipps, für die man sich auch einfach bedanken kann oder auch ignorieren darf. Keiner will hier irgendwen beleidigen, also stell Dich bitte nicht so an.

Btw und Apropos 'Internet kennenlernen': Fette Großbuchstaben werden in Foren als "anschreien" wahrgenommen. Absicht..?
Und prüf mal Deine Grammatik, nicht dass das Töchterlein sich da auch die Fehler abschaut...


----------



## paradox (8. November 2017)

Bis einer 

Jungs, genießt die Bilder und alles ist gut. Tipps darf man überlesen und es ist ja kein persönlicher Angriff.
Es geht hier nicht um Esel und Gold, sondern um den Spaß der vermittelt werden soll.
Entweder der Spaß der bastelwütigen Eltern (mich eingenommen) oder eben derer, die gerne das Rad der stolzen Tochter/Sohn präsentieren wollen.

Also Ride your Bike and have fun.

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten! 

Gruß

Chris

EDIT: Geiles Yeti!!! @SimplonDotNet


----------



## Linipupini (8. November 2017)

Alles gut, Friede für alle. Hier muss natürlich alles rein, was  den Kids gefällt und natürlich den Papas und Mamas auch.
Das hier hat sich meine Große als neues Spielgerät ausgesucht.
Mal was anderes als sitzen und treten!


----------



## matsch (8. November 2017)

Cube, jetzt mit silbernen LRS aus dem Forum.


----------



## joglo (8. November 2017)

matsch schrieb:


> Cube, jetzt mit silbernen LRS aus dem Forum.



Alles schön „siber“... Gefällt mir gut! Selber entlackt oder poliert?


----------



## KIV (9. November 2017)

Silbern sieht man echt zu selten, prima!
Und Roll-a-ma-jig statt Shadow-Schaltwerk ist auch cool! Auch wenn der Name echt bescheuert ist...


----------



## matsch (9. November 2017)

Ja, habe es selber entlackt und mit Schleifvlies poliert. 
War vorher auch silber jedoch mit Cube Schriftzug und Klarlack versehen.


----------



## myusername (10. November 2017)

Hi Leute,
ich bin jetzt schon eine ganze Weile passiv dabei und werde das jetzt mal ändern.
Hier das neue Bike meiner Großen.




 

 

Fahrfertige 9,6kg inkl. Pedale.

Beste Grüße und allen viel Spaß beim Basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (10. November 2017)

Schick. Ist supurb eigentlich aufgelöst, oder warum geht da nichts mehr.


----------



## KIV (10. November 2017)

myusername schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich bin jetzt schon eine ganze Weile passiv dabei und werde das jetzt mal ändern.
> Hier das neue Bike meiner Großen.
> 
> ...


Geiles Rad, super-chic und fährt sicher noch viel besser...

Kleiner Tipp: Die Bremsgriffe zeigen sehr stark nach unten. Vllt isses etwas waagerechter ergonomisch besser. Die Kids greifen ja eher von hinten als von oben.


----------



## myusername (10. November 2017)

Die Bremsen habe bei der Übergabe gleich richtig eingestellt.


----------



## steezie (10. November 2017)

Mal meine Kurze (10) mit ihrem Bike
Ein Cube Sting WLS  14'  allerdings mit 26' Zoll aufgebaut. Fährt sie, seit sie 7 ist


----------



## delphi1507 (10. November 2017)

paradox schrieb:


> Schick. Ist supurb eigentlich aufgelöst, oder warum geht da nichts mehr.


Irgendwo wo es um Laufräder ging hat er sich zu Wort gemeldet....


----------



## ccpirat (12. November 2017)

paradox schrieb:


> Schick. Ist supurb eigentlich aufgelöst, oder warum geht da nichts mehr.



Bei Facebook hatten sie vor 2 Monaten mal geschrieben, das der Webshop runtergenommen wird um ihn und Program zu ändern.
Man solle in dieser Zeit über Bike-Componets kaufen.

Aber komisch ist das alles auch etwas.


----------



## gutschik (12. November 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Irgendwo wo es um Laufräder ging hat er sich zu Wort gemeldet....



Und was hat er denn gesagt? Dass es bald Kinderbikes von Santa Cruz gibt?


----------



## paradox (13. November 2017)

gutschik schrieb:


> Und was hat er denn gesagt? Dass es bald Kinderbikes von Santa Cruz gibt?


----------



## delphi1507 (13. November 2017)

gutschik schrieb:


> Und was hat er denn gesagt? Dass es bald Kinderbikes von Santa Cruz gibt?


Nein das er das Gefühl hat das diese derzeit nur von Großeltern gekauft werden sprich pukky... 
Hat sich jetzt aber Im hersteller Bereich geäußert, das gerade eine Umstrukturierung stattfindet, und er einfach keine Benachrichtigungen über neue Posts bekommen hat, passiert bei mir auch regelmäßig... 

Ganz seltsam ist das mit bikemarkt und Winterpokal, alle Benachrichtigungen von dort landen im Spam Ordner egal was ich mache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (14. November 2017)

steezie schrieb:


> Mal meine Kurze (10) mit ihrem Bike
> Ein Cube Sting WLS  14'  allerdings mit 26' Zoll aufgebaut. Fährt sie, seit sie 7 ist
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 663378


 
 sehr cool. Meine is auch grad 10 und bekommt was aufgebaut. Magst du mal ein Foto nur vom Bike zeigen. Dann interessiert mich noch der Helm, welcher ist das?

PS: wie schwer is deine. Is das mit Fahrwerk einstellen ein Drama. 

Danke


----------



## steezie (14. November 2017)

@rzOne20: das ist ein Bell Sanction

Ja, ist nicht ganz einfach für so ein Fliegengewicht aber das Cube hat einen erstaunlich sensibel ansprechenden Hinterbau der mit dem Seriendämpfer bei einem Gewicht  von (anfangs) 31 kg gut funktioniert. Bei der Gabel,Fox Float ctd, musste ich mit dem Wechsel von Abstreifern und Öl etwas nachhelfen. Mittlerweile wiegt sie so 34 kg und ist natürlich noch weit unter dem Gewichtslimit. Der Luftdruck ist ganz klar noch zu niedrig. Damit die Dämpfer wieder hochkommen sind die Zugstufen fast bis zum Anschlag. Aber dennoch nutzt sie so ca 80 % des Federwegs. Von daher viel Erfolg beim Basteln
Foto vom Bike hab ich jetzt gerade nicht parat .... reiche ich nach
Aber mal in Action


----------



## luftschaukel (16. November 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> sehr cool. Meine is auch grad 10 und bekommt was aufgebaut. Magst du mal ein Foto nur vom Bike zeigen. Dann interessiert mich noch der Helm, welcher ist das?
> 
> PS: wie schwer is deine. Is das mit Fahrwerk einstellen ein Drama.
> 
> Danke








Jaja, das mit dem FW kenn ich auch. 
Mein Knirps ist auch 10. 
Neulich hat er gemeckert, das das FW zu weich ist. Dabei nutzt er noch nicht mal den ganzen Federweg aus und Sag ist bei 20% [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## steezie (19. November 2017)

@rzOne20 

Hallo

Die versprochenen Bilder....


----------



## KIV (26. November 2017)

Habe dem Betteln um ein Fully nicht länger widerstehen können und aus größtenteils (naja, zumindest sehr vielen...) gebrauchten Teilen an einem Santa Cruz Heckler 6.1 Rahmen ausm Bikemarkt (von @Lord_Downhill, guckst Du) was zusammengebastelt.

Für ne Fotosession war keine Zeit, stattdessen gings sofort auf ne ausgiebige Probefahrt mit Nieselregen und Matsch... Zumindest die Räder haben wir im Bach gereinigt. 

Ein nettes Detail ist der Flaschenöffner am Ausfallende. Von Shadow+ hatten die Designer wohl noch keine Vorstellung, aber bis zum ersten Bier muss/sollte der Fahrer aber auch erst noch 5,5 Jahre älter werden...

Die Kiste macht derbe Spaß und ist mit knapp 12kg (ohne Pedalen und noch ohne Fernbedienung für die KS Stütze) auch recht leicht geblieben.
Übersetzung ist 30 zu 11-42 (10fach), die Kurbel wurde von @kurbeltom fachmännisch auf 152mm abgelängt.


----------



## zr0wrk (27. November 2017)

Upgrade wegen Wachstums von 12" auf 14". Das muss es jetzt noch fünf Monate tun, dann gibt's was mit Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (27. November 2017)

Wo hast du die Laufräder gekauft? Direkt bei Early Rider? Wir haben auch das 12 Zoll da stehen und falls es mal soweit ist möchte ich die auch noch wechseln.


----------



## zr0wrk (27. November 2017)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Laufräder gekauft?


Ich habe mal bei Bike24 nach den 14"-Laufrädern gefragt, die hatten sie lieferbar, aber nur mit Urban-Bereifung. Sie meinten, mit der Trail-Bereifung gäbe es die nicht einzeln. Bei Early Rider habe ich nicht nachgefragt, sondern stattdessen einen gebrauchten 14" Trail Runner XL gekauft, unseren gepimpten 12" LRS wieder auf original zurückgebaut und das Paket als gebrauchten 12" Urban Runner mit MTB-Bereifung verkauft (der Rahmen des 14"-Bikes ist identisch zu dem der 12"-Version). Im Fühjahr kommt dann dieses dann vom Hof, die 16"-Version steht schon in den Startlöchern.


----------



## MrHyde (29. November 2017)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 651096


@cbert80 - cooles Teil, sehe den Rahmen zum ersten Mal. Ist das ein 24" oder ein 26" bike? Und die Mosso-Gabel, wie ist da die Einbauhöhe, 410 oder 430mm?


----------



## MrHyde (29. November 2017)

moerk schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich den kleinen keinen Umwerfer mehr zumuten wollen ...


Das neulich spontan gekaufte Eisenschwein-Schulrad hat vorne auch 3-fach, der Sohn so: "Hä?" 1 Woche später: "Papa, echt, das kapiert doch kein Mensch mit vorne und hinten". Er ist generell ein schaltfauler Kollege, aber bei 3x7 steigt er komplett aus. Das Eisenschwein muss gehen, aber nicht nur deswegen (irgendwie unwürdig, das hässliche Teil mit seinen >15kg).

Das Yeti hier dagegen ist natürlich der Hammer, Umwerfer hin oder her.


----------



## kc85 (29. November 2017)

MrHyde schrieb:


> ... Und die Mosso-Gabel, wie ist da die Einbauhöhe, 410 oder 430mm?



Ich häng mich mal rein: Also unsere beiden Mosso-Gabeln haben (nachgemessene) 430mm EBH. Wir haben am 24er exakt die gleiche wie die im Bild. Bei dem Abstand Gabekrone/Reifen und der Position der Bremse (kein Adaper an der V-Brake) ist das Rad von cbert80 aber ein 26er.

kc85


----------



## Linipupini (29. November 2017)

Die Mosso Gabeln gibt es meiner Meinung nach, nur für 26" bei Montage von V-Brakes!



MrHyde schrieb:


> - cooles Teil, sehe den Rahmen zum ersten Mal. Ist das ein 24" oder ein 26" bike? Und die Mosso-Gabel, wie ist da die Einbauhöhe, 410 oder 430mm?


somit muss es ein 26´" sein.


----------



## matsch (29. November 2017)

Ist wohl doch 24".

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1021969-centurion-r-bock-24-ultimate


----------



## joglo (29. November 2017)

matsch schrieb:


> Ist wohl doch 24".
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1021969-centurion-r-bock-24-ultimate



Sind unterschiedliche Bikes!
Das Rad im Bikemarkt ist ein R'Bock 24" und der Link oben aber ein Backfire (ziemlich sicher ein 26", aber lassen wir halt einfach mal den Besitzer antworten).

Beide sind schön aufgebaut und farblich stimmig (nach meinen Geschmack einzig ein bisschen viel Streifen/Lables etc. drauf)


----------



## kc85 (29. November 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Die Mosso Gabeln gibt es meiner Meinung nach, nur für 26" bei Montage von V-Brakes!
> 
> 
> somit muss es ein 26´" sein.



Ja, die V-Brake-Mosso ist nur als 26er erhältlich.

kc85


----------



## cbert80 (29. November 2017)

MrHyde schrieb:


> @cbert80 - cooles Teil, sehe den Rahmen zum ersten Mal. Ist das ein 24" oder ein 26" bike? Und die Mosso-Gabel, wie ist da die Einbauhöhe, 410 oder 430mm?


Der Rahmen ist ein 26" Centurion Backfire. 
Bei der Gabel sind 420mm angegeben. Ich hab es aber nicht nachgemessen. Soll ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (29. November 2017)

Aktueller Stand. 

- Specialized Hotrock 20"
- Spinner Grind Air
- XT / Sapim Laser / Schürmann
- X7 / XTR
- Avid Elixir SL
- Felt BMX Kurbel

Laut Personenwaage derzeit doch recht stattliche 10,2kg. Ich hoffe es purzeln noch ein paar Gramm.


Getauscht werden noch:

- Sattel, -stütze und -klemme (China "Tioga Spider")
- Vorbau und Lenker (Wake  / Easton Monkey Lite)
- Schaltwerk (eventuell Umbau auf 10 fach)
- Pedale -> Contec Rapid
- Kettenführung -> Eigenbau


----------



## MrHyde (29. November 2017)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist ein 26" Centurion Backfire.
> Bei der Gabel sind 420mm angegeben. Ich hab es aber nicht nachgemessen. Soll ich?


Danke! Nicht nachmessen, passt.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (30. November 2017)

Aloha, schon ein halbes Jahr "alt", aber nach dem klasse Bike der Woche hab ich mich an das 20er erinnert 

Gewicht wie es jetzt da steht 8,25kg, ursprünglich waren das 10,95kg. Der Sattel kommt noch anders. Der LRS vom @schnellerpfeil ist zwar dekadent, aber leider geil!


----------



## maddn11 (30. November 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Aloha, schon ein halbes Jahr "alt", aber nach dem klasse Bike der Woche hab ich mich an das 20er erinnert
> 
> Gewicht wie es jetzt da steht 8,25kg, ursprünglich waren das 10,95kg. Der Sattel kommt noch anders. Der LRS vom @schnellerpfeil ist zwar dekadent, aber leider geil!



Schönes Rad und eine gelungener Aufbau! Wenn du noch die HiTen-Gabel (=Wasserrohr, Stahl) auswechselst, gewinnst du noch mal eine ganze Menge. Ich habe mal eine 20er Gabel von Cube mit über einem Kilo gewogen . Die ist fast so schwer wie der Rahmen . Z.B. Alugabel von Pyro für schmales Geld.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (1. Dezember 2017)

Yepp, die Gabel ist schwer! Hab bei Federleicht-bike.at eine Alugabel gesehen: 118€! Bei Pyro habe ich gerade keinen Preis gefunden dürfte auch bei 100€ liegen. Das Geld habe ich lieber in den LRS gesteckt. Das eingesparte Kilo spürt sie dort eher


----------



## maddn11 (1. Dezember 2017)

Maile mal an Pyro, Herrn Fischer.
Ich hab mal eine mit Lackfehler für 39€ bekommen und habe den Fehler nichtmal finden können....


----------



## gutschik (1. Dezember 2017)

Oder die von kubikes für 75 Euro: https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Fahrradteile/Rahmen---Gabel/Starrgabel-KUbikes-20-Aluminium.html


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Dezember 2017)

Cannondale0815 schrieb:


> Hier das bike von meinem kleinen: Scott Scale jr20".
> Bissel Gewichtstuning ist schon erfolgt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 585332


 son Augenpflaster haben wir auch


----------



## Deleted 77286 (2. Dezember 2017)

So.... Weihnachten kann kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gutschik (3. Dezember 2017)

Unser Fuhrpark durfte auch wieder erweitert werden:

VPACE Max24 Ausstattung ab Werk gepimpt mit kürzeren Vorbau (spank 35mm) breiterem Lenker (tune riser 600mm), tune schnellspanner und hope tech 3 Bremse. 

Das Gewicht liegt fahrfertig inkl. Pedale und Flaschenhalter bei 9,1kg


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2017)

@KIV Schau mal ob du einen Winkelsteuersatz fürs Santa auftreiben kannst. Am Turner Rahmen meines Sohns war der (ebenfalls aus dem bikemarkt) gleich von Beginn an drin. Macht die Geometrie gleich moderner und bringt Sicherheit.


----------



## KIV (3. Dezember 2017)

Danke für den Tipp. Allerdings täuscht das Bild schon, weil der Sattel niemals so weit raus kommt. Und die 27.5er Gabel hat schon ordentlich Vorlauf und der Schwerpunkt ist auch nicht auf Downhill, sondern Tourentauglichkeit mit relativ viel Federweg für Abfahrten.
Dafür ist die Talas-Funktion der Gabel echt prima.
Aber vllt muss ich für steigendes Tempo noch nachrüsten, bislang scheint es genau passend.

Edith hat noch die GeoDaten gefunden: https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/files/hekler_6_geometry.pdf
Ist die non-tapered Version, Größe S.
Mit Standard-Steuersätzen (Lagerschalen außen) ist die Anpassung wohl auf 1Grad begrenzt. Ob sich das lohnt..?


----------



## Linipupini (4. Dezember 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Yepp, die Gabel ist schwer! Hab bei Federleicht-bike.at eine Alugabel gesehen: 118€! Bei Pyro habe ich gerade keinen Preis gefunden dürfte auch bei 100€ liegen. Das Geld habe ich lieber in den LRS gesteckt. Das eingesparte Kilo spürt sie dort eher


Wie schon ein paar mal hier auf dem Kanal gesendet, günstige und leichte Alu Gabeln von 16"-26" gibt es hier:
https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer...-frog-16-26-zoll/44?number=frogfork20org&c=16


----------



## [email protected] (5. Dezember 2017)

@KIV Den Lenkwinkel um 1 Grad abflachen - das merkt man und gibt Sicherheit. Ich würde es wieder machen.


----------



## Groudon (13. Dezember 2017)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> unser neues cross country racebike für die kommende saison.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 650066



Verändert Federleicht die Dämpfung der Magura? Ich besaß mal eine, welche sehr straff war. Da kam in mir die Frage hoch, ob eine so straffe Dämpfung bei sehr leichten Fahrern noch funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (17. Dezember 2017)

Steinigt mich nicht, aber mein 7-jähriger Sohn hat mich dazu gezwungen:
Es ist ein 24er Fatbike (Bulls Monster) mit derzeit 13,8kg und gar kein Leichtgewicht. Gekauft mit 15,2kg, Ständer, Reflektoren, Speichenschutzring und sonstigen überflüssigen Mist entsorgt. Die mechanische Scheibenbremse war für mich untragbar, ebenso die Antriebs- und Schaltungskomponenten. Dann das Übliche: Lenker, Sitzrohr und Sattel in leicht angebaut. Plastikpedale im Schnee und Matsch? Was denken sich die Hersteller. Im Sommer fürchte ich Pedale mit Pins am Kinderrad, im Winter ist das gerade recht.
Lenkervorbau vorerst so kurz wie möglich, wenn der Bub dann wächst, kommt wieder ein längerer dran. Das Tretlager war noch breiter als beim Fatbike erforderlich, also ein schmäleres besorgt, leichtere und kürzere Kurbeln angebaut und das Kettenblatt deutlich verkleinert. Da war ein 38 dran, als ob es ein Rennrad wäre!
Jetzt steht dann noch der beim Fatbike sehr lohnende Tubeless-Umbau bevor, von dem ich mir nochmal ca 450g verspreche, dann is aber gut.
Der Bub freut sich und eine ernsthafte Tour wird es im Winter ja sowieso selten, für was Kurzes im Schnee ist das Bike super. Das Bike stand den ganzen Sommer rum, jetzt ist es im Dauereinsatz. Der erste Nightride hat auch schon stattgefunden.

Empfehlenswert ist so ein Projekt nach meiner Meinung aber nur für Kinder, die schon mindestens 3 Räder haben und für Väter, die wissen, was sie tun, Geld übrig haben oder spinnen.


----------



## LockeTirol (17. Dezember 2017)

Lässig! Wie du schon schreibst, als Drittrad ok. Ist bei uns auch so. Wegen Skifahren und Skitouren sind wir recht ausgebucht. Bei uns steht es daher etwas zu viel rum für meinen Geschmack. Ist mit meinem Fatty aber auch so.


----------



## oppaunke (27. Dezember 2017)

Hier war das Christkind auch fleissig...
Bis auf die Sattelstütze (die originale Stütze war noch etwas lang) ists noch ungetuned.
Aber wesentliches wird sich auch nicht ändern denk ich.
Ole kommt super damit zurecht, wenngleich es auch noch etwas groß für ihn ist.
Neue Lieblingsbeschäftigung:
Treppen runterbolzen und Papa fragen wann es endlich wieder in den Bikepark geht.






Gruß,
Ole und Oppa


----------



## Deleted 77286 (1. Januar 2018)




----------



## Diman (1. Januar 2018)

Geburstagsgeschenk


----------



## MS1980 (1. Januar 2018)

die beste Farbe ever ... schönes Bike ...


----------



## Diman (2. Januar 2018)

MS1980 schrieb:


> die beste Farbe ever ...


Es war echt schwer lasur pink von Kubikes zu übertreffen.


----------



## MS1980 (2. Januar 2018)

Die Farbe musste wollte meine Tochter auch umbedingt ...


----------



## mick_1978! (3. Januar 2018)

Bei meiner Tochter sieht es ähnlich aus. Würde neu in Verkehrs Purpur Rot gepilgert.
Ob man mit drei Jahren schon 3 fahrbare Untersätze braucht sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Kuwahades (3. Januar 2018)

ich habe Glück meine Tochter steht auf Türkis
bin gerade dran ein KTM Wild Thing 20" für sie fertig zu machen
wird aber auf Hochglanz poliert und dann gibt's türkise Aufkleber
Lenker in Türkis fänd ich noch toll, aber ich möchte unter 9 Kilo kommen, da möchte ich nicht noch irgendwo Farbe auftragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (3. Januar 2018)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Bei meiner Tochter sieht es ähnlich aus. Würde neu in Verkehrs Purpur Rot gepilgert.
> Ob man mit drei Jahren schon 3 fahrbare Untersätze braucht sei mal dahin gestellt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 681764



schöner fuhrpark und ja, braucht sie!
ziemlich dicke übersetzung am race-bmx?


----------



## Kwietsch (3. Januar 2018)

Immer diese pinken Hühnerbikes... Wann  wollen die mal was in mattschwarz? 

Vorn Patenkind, Übergabe Ostern. Mitte unser Huhn, aktuell mal geputzt da gestern noch Pfützenballern angesagt war. Hinten das Nachfolgebike, fast fertig, Übergabe wenn sie noch 3 bis 4cm größer ist. 

Ja, der Keller ist Baustelle... Wird auch noch mal schön, 2019 etwa...


----------



## mick_1978! (3. Januar 2018)

ONE78 schrieb:


> schöner fuhrpark und ja, braucht sie!
> ziemlich dicke übersetzung am race-bmx?



 Genau meine Meinung.

Müssen wir mal sehen. Ist n 18 Zoll. Wenn es nicht hin haut lege ich hinten nach.


----------



## Jesus Freak (5. Januar 2018)




----------



## LosCubos (6. Januar 2018)

Das 24“ Sommertrainings Gerät von unserer Tochter.


----------



## TrailDog (21. Januar 2018)

Cannondale0815 schrieb:


> Hier das bike von meinem kleinen: Scott Scale jr20".
> Bissel Gewichtstuning ist schon erfolgt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 585332



Hi,  was wiegt das Scott jetzt  eigentlich  und was hast du umgebaut?


----------



## 2009-Freitag (23. Januar 2018)

Commencal Meta 24 HT
mit VPace Kurbel und Titan schnelldpanner.
Weiter in Planung:
PyroLightParts Federgabel - 1380g
No Tubes Crest Laufradsatz mit Novatec Superlight Naben - 1442g


----------



## giant_r (24. Januar 2018)

schoenes bike. mit den gewichten ist aber das reale gewicht der neuen teile gemeint und nicht das einsparpotential? (weil ein - davor ist)


----------



## 2009-Freitag (24. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> schoenes bike. mit den gewichten ist aber das reale gewicht der neuen teile gemeint und nicht das einsparpotential? (weil ein - davor ist)




Das Gewicht ist das der Teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (25. Januar 2018)

Aus blau




Wird raw & pink


----------



## TrailDog (25. Januar 2018)

Warum hast  du den Vorbau  und die  naben  geändert ?  ACh habt  ihr  schon  mal  was an der Übersetzung gemacht? 
Das  GT von uns  hat  bisher  nur eine neue Bremse und reifen  mit  etwas proviel  erhalten.


----------



## TrailDog (25. Januar 2018)

OK  GT naben sind  nur  entlackt?!Und kettenblat ist auch kleiner?


----------



## mick_1978! (25. Januar 2018)

Genau. War eloxiert. Mir war langweilig und da hab ich die Naben, Vorbau und die Spacer Raw gemacht. Innenlager ist jetzt ein XT. Nippel dann in pink.
Die blauen Streifen auf dem Rahmen will ich noch pink machen. Mal schauen ob Lack oder Vinyl.

Kettenblatt war ursprünglich ein 38er drauf. Bin jetzt runter auf 36. Mal schauen wie sie sich damit schlägt.

Die kleine fängt dieses Jahr an. Rennen gehen dann aber erst nächstes Jahr.

Ist eures auch ein Micro mit 18"? Was für Reifen habt ihr drauf?


----------



## LockeTirol (26. Januar 2018)

So, Max sein neues MAX275 ist nun auch endlich fertig. Anfangs hatte ich die Gabel mit einem 120mm Airshaft verbaut. Das war doch zu hoch. Jetzt mit 100mm passt es besser. Mit 1,40m Größe passt das Rad schon ganz gut. Wenn Die Saison startet, ist er dann wohl so 2-3cm größer, dann ist es perfekt.





Außerdem sind wir ja seit dem Herbst mit einem Gravelbike am experimentieren. Der Rahmen basiert auf dem MAX26. Das Konzept benötigt aber noch ein bisschen Feintuning


----------



## Kwietsch (27. Januar 2018)

Fertig...na ja bis dem Huhn das Design langweilig wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (27. Januar 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Fertig...na ja bis dem Huhn das Design langweilig wird.   Anhang anzeigen 689968 Anhang anzeigen 689969


Hast Du das Bike passend zur Wand gebaut oder die Wand passend zum Rad gestrichen..?!
Auf jeden Fall geil!


----------



## Kwietsch (27. Januar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Hast Du das Bike passend zur Wand gebaut oder die Wand passend zum Rad gestrichen..?!
> Auf jeden Fall geil!



Beides nein, aber mangels gutem Wetter ffü ein outdoor shooting war es der best passende Hintergrund im Haus. Frau wollte die Küche/Esszimmer etwas an American Diner angelehnt.

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## KIV (27. Januar 2018)

Und hier unser neuester Aufbau, vom anderen Ende der Kinderrad-Größenskala...


----------



## Kwietsch (27. Januar 2018)

Sehr schön geworden!


----------



## Linipupini (27. Januar 2018)

Puh, ganz schön viel Farbe!

Hatte gern nochmal ein Bild vom Antrieb mit kleinstem Gang gesehen, wenn möglich.


----------



## Schibbl (27. Januar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Und hier unser neuester Aufbau, vom anderen Ende der Kinderrad-Größenskala...


Boooaaahh, da möchte man am liebsten von dir adoptiert werden. Es erweitert sich das obere Ende der Kinderradskala auch nur ganz wenig.


----------



## giant_r (27. Januar 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> So, Max sein neues MAX275 ist nun auch endlich fertig. Anfangs hatte ich die Gabel mit einem 120mm Airshaft verbaut. Das war doch zu hoch. Jetzt mit 100mm passt es besser. Mit 1,40m Größe passt das Rad schon ganz gut. Wenn Die Saison startet, ist er dann wohl so 2-3cm größer, dann ist es perfekt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sag ich doch mit den haufenweise prototypen zur verfuegung haben....
das 275 sieht schlicht und schoen aus.


----------



## TrailDog (27. Januar 2018)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Ist eures auch ein Micro mit 18"? Was für Reifen habt ihr drauf?



Es sind Techno  18 x 1 3/8 es sind die  einzigen  die ich finden  konnte. 
Welche  kettenblätter  passen  an die Kurbel?


----------



## TrailDog (27. Januar 2018)

Die Passform ist so lala,  bei über  zwei bar  rutscht er von der  Felge :/


----------



## KIV (27. Januar 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Puh, ganz schön viel Farbe!
> 
> Hatte gern nochmal ein Bild vom Antrieb mit kleinstem Gang gesehen, wenn möglich.


Die Farbe sticht auf den Fotos tatsächlich mehr ins Auge, in Aktion isses ein ziemlich dezentes Rad. Aber am Kinderrad darf mE ruhig Farbe dran sein, der Bengel ist ja auch erst 10...

Im Album https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/87596 sind jetzt Fotos vom größten und kleinsten Gang. (Btw: Leider isses nicht sooo sauber geblieben. ) Die Kette hätte noch ein Glied kürzer sein können, aber ich hab hier auch noch ein 32er KB (Standard bei der Kurbel) statt des 28ers. Dann wäre die Kette zu kurz gewesen und so passt es für beide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris4711 (27. Januar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> ...am Kinderrad darf mE ruhig Farbe dran sein...


Find' ich auch. Es ist ja nicht kunterbunt. Das passt schon so wie es ist.
... jetzt mal ehrlich, Du bist selbst auch schon paar Runden gecruist, oder? Ich glaub, viele von uns passen da drauf. Das hatte Schibbl sich wohl auch so gedacht (Stichwort Adoption) > nur Spaß !


----------



## Kwietsch (28. Januar 2018)

Ich bin gestern selbst mit dem 16 Zoll gefahren. Den BunnyHop hab ich aber gelassen, Manual geht fast nahtlos in Backflip über.


----------



## KIV (28. Januar 2018)

chris4711 schrieb:


> ... jetzt mal ehrlich, Du bist selbst auch schon paar Runden gecruist, oder? Ich glaub, viele von uns passen da drauf. Das hatte Schibbl sich wohl auch so gedacht (Stichwort Adoption) > nur Spaß !


Tatsächlich bin ich nur ein wenig zur Probe gerollt, um die Schaltung unter Last etwas feiner einzustellen.
Die Geo ist schon sehr kompakt, mit meinen 183cm Durchschnittsgröße wäre ich laut Hersteller mitten in "L"

Und ich bin auch nur ganz vorsichtig gefahren, mit 80kg geht mit dem niedrigen Druck der "Sag" schon fast bis zum Anschlag... 
Und der Kurze springt und fährt eh schon jetzt eigentlich besser als ich... 







Die zwei verschiedenen Tabellen kommen dadurch zustande, dass die Lagerung vom Hinterbau auf zwei verschiedene Positionen verbaut werden kann:




Foto aus diesem Bericht entnommen: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/0...xon-carbon-2014-beim-testride-in-lenzerheide/


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. Januar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Und hier unser neuester Aufbau, vom anderen Ende der Kinderrad-Größenskala...



Ja, das ist wirklich vom anderen Ende der Kinderbike-Skala, was die Größe betrifft - ich glaub, jedes unserer Erwachsenenräder ist kleiner als euer (größtes?) Kinderbike? ;-)

Sag mal, wie hastn das gemacht mit dem Sattel: einfach abgeschnitten/abgesägt?


----------



## Kwietsch (28. Januar 2018)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wirklich vom anderen Ende der Kinderbike-Skala, was die Größe betrifft - ich glaub, jedes unserer Erwachsenenräder ist kleiner als euer (größtes?) Kinderbike? ;-)
> 
> Sag mal, wie hastn das gemacht mit dem Sattel: einfach abgeschnitten/abgesägt?



Kneifzange grob und mit nem Excenterschleifer fein geht bestens.


----------



## KIV (28. Januar 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Kneifzange grob und mit nem Excenterschleifer fein geht bestens.


Bei mir wars erst die Metallsäge und anschließend Dremel mit feiner Trennscheibe. Viele Wege führen zum Ziel...


----------



## gt2 (30. Januar 2018)

Neuaufbau aus einzelnen neuen Parts und vielem aus der Restekiste - 8,6 kg, reicht für die norddeutsche Tiefebene...


----------



## Roelof (30. Januar 2018)

gt2 schrieb:


> Neuaufbau aus einzelnen neuen Parts und vielem aus der Restekiste - 8,6 kg, reicht für die norddeutsche Tiefebene...



Hübsch, für einen Würfel... Hast du eine Teileliste für uns?


----------



## gt2 (30. Januar 2018)

Teileliste, bitte sehr:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TypeActive (30. Januar 2018)

Bike-Evolution bei uns:

1. Pukylino (was anderes zu finden war schwer )
2. Ghost Powerkiddy (12 Zoll)
3. Specialized Hotrock (16 Zoll)
4. Orbea MX 20 Team (20 Zoll)


----------



## mick_1978! (1. Februar 2018)

Sodele.....die letzten Teile aus dem Land der Mitte sind angekommen. Leider weicht der Vorbau von der Farbe her ab. Eventuell wird er raw.


----------



## MS1980 (4. Februar 2018)

wir haben unser 24zoll nun auch fertig ... heute wurde auch schon ne Probefahrt gemacht und meine Tochter kommt mit der Schaltung super klar ... alles richtig gemacht ...


----------



## Deleted234438 (4. Februar 2018)

Schöne Farbkombination!


----------



## KIV (4. Februar 2018)

...und die Terrasse sieht auch chic aus!


Was ist das eigentlich für ein Steuersatz, bzw warum hat der unten so eine Stufe drin? Ist das irgendein Adapter..?


----------



## MS1980 (4. Februar 2018)

Danke, Terasse war auch nen Projekt von mir ...

die Gabel ist von Kania und die ist wohl für Intregierte steuersätze ...





so wollte ich das nicht lassen, also habe ich was gebastelt. wollte zuerst nen Pom Adapter bauen aber irgendwie schien mir das zu aufwendig und ohne passende geräte funktioniert das auch nicht ...

jetzt habe ich den deckel von eine Ritchey Steuersatz für Intregiert genommen, drinnen aufgedremelt das er stram sitzt und jetzt passt das so ...  sieht zwar nicht sooo gut aus aber zweckgemäß

hatte zuerst die Federleicht Gabel im Auge, aber ich wollte mein Budget von max. 400€ auch nicht überschreiten ...

Aufbau und gewichte sind in mein Blog:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mein-neues-projekt.494646/page-55#post-14944426
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mein-neues-projekt.494646/page-55#post-14944426


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (5. Februar 2018)

Projekt aus Alt mach Neu ist hier auch abgeschlossen. Basis ist ein sack schweres Cube Kids 160 in rosa weiß. Der Fahrer wird drei und es war seine Wunschfarbe. Budget sollte im Rahmen bleiben, deshalb keine Alu Gabel und die original Laufräder.


----------



## CrossX (6. Februar 2018)

Was wiegt das Cube genau? Meine Große wird diesen Sommer wohl auch von Jumper aufs Bike wechseln und ich suche gerade die passende Basis.
Aber halbwegs gescheite Gebrauchträder sind schwer zu bekommen. Der Markt ist überschwemmt von Puky[emoji35]


----------



## joglo (6. Februar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Was wiegt das Cube genau? Meine Große wird diesen Sommer wohl auch von Jumper aufs Bike wechseln und ich suche gerade die passende Basis.
> Aber halbwegs gescheite Gebrauchträder sind schwer zu bekommen. Der Markt ist überschwemmt von Puky[emoji35]


Es gibt hier viele die aus einem Cube ein brauchbares/schönes Rad gezimmert haben, aber „gescheite Basis“ und Cube ist schon ein Wiederspruch, weil schwer und teuer. Das 160 hat dann zusätzlich noch die meiner Meinung nach absolut unförderliche Rücktrittbremse...
Einzig es gibt viele Gebrauchtangebote (wenn auch überteuert) und man kriegt das Rad dannach wieder einfach los (weil die Marke vielen Käufern bekannt ist).
Ich würde aber eher nach den üblichen Verdächtigen (Kania, Isla, Kubikes, Woom, Hotpepper,...). Schwieriger und teuer zu bekommen aber eben auch wert... Lassen sich zudem mind. genauso gut wieder verkaufen.


----------



## CrossX (6. Februar 2018)

Leider ist in akzeptabeler Nähe nichts zu bekommen. Und 300-400 Euro muss man für ein 16" auch erst mal in der Haushaltskasse haben.
Da stößt man beim Familienrat schon mal auf Unverständnis.
Zumal die Oma doch schon für 20 Euro so ein schönes abgerocktes Puky ergattert hat [emoji24][emoji35][emoji33]


----------



## Linipupini (6. Februar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Leider ist in akzeptabeler Nähe nichts zu bekommen. Und 300-400 Euro muss man für ein 16" auch erst mal in der Haushaltskasse haben.
> Da stößt man beim Familienrat schon mal auf Unverständnis.
> Zumal die Oma doch schon für 20 Euro so ein schönes abgerocktes Puky ergattert hat [emoji24][emoji35][emoji33]



16" kann man gut versenden! einfach mal nachfragen.
Ich finde auf Anhieb einige gute Räder, die ersten sind auch vom Preis top
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/islabikes-cnoc-16-zoll/806569213-217-4301
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...rrad-16-zoll-riemenantrieb/806372951-217-1485
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-16zoll-sehr-guter-zustand/806426804-217-5834
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/cube-kinderfahrrad-16-zoll/806391825-217-4256


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Leider ist in akzeptabeler Nähe nichts zu bekommen. Und 300-400 Euro muss man für ein 16" auch erst mal in der Haushaltskasse haben.
> Da stößt man beim Familienrat schon mal auf Unverständnis.
> Zumal die Oma doch schon für 20 Euro so ein schönes abgerocktes Puky ergattert hat [emoji24][emoji35][emoji33]



Puky geht schon alleine wegen Rücktritt überhaupt nicht! 

Setz dich gegen den Familienrat durch!

Im Zweifel Mal ein Rad in die Hand drücken das vom Körper/Rad Gewichtsverhältnis ähnlich ist wie das puky für das Kind! Das hilft meistens.... 

Dein Kind wird es dir danken!


----------



## Linipupini (6. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Setz dich gegen den Familienrat durch!


hatten wir doch letztens schon mal, ein guter Kinderwagen kostet neu auch nen tausi, da kann man durchaus auch mal die hälfte für das erste Rad ausgeben zumal man es fast für den gleichen Preis wieder verkaufen kann!


----------



## CrossX (6. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Puky geht schon alleine wegen Rücktritt überhaupt nicht!
> 
> Setz dich gegen den Familienrat durch!
> 
> ...


Meine Frau ist vom Münsterland ins hügelige Sauerland gezogen. Als ich ihr erläutert habe warum Rücktritt fürn Ar.... ist, kam auch erst mal Unverständnis. Die fahren da unten als Erwachsene immer noch mit 25kg Stahlrössern mit Rücktritt rum.
Aber ich bin sicher, da findet sich ein Kompromiss. Als Laufrad konnte ich auch schon ein Jumper ergattern.


----------



## AndiK75 (6. Februar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Was wiegt das Cube genau? Meine Große wird diesen Sommer wohl auch von Jumper aufs Bike wechseln und ich suche gerade die passende Basis.
> Aber halbwegs gescheite Gebrauchträder sind schwer zu bekommen. Der Markt ist überschwemmt von Puky[emoji35]



Ich empfehle dir ein Frog. Ich habe erst kürzlich hier ein 48 ergattert und meinem Neffen geschenkt. Die Nummer steht für die Schrittlänge.

Hier eine kleine Sammlung von bezahlbaren und leichten 16 Zöller.

KUbikes 16 superlight 5,2kg (o. Pedale) - 429€
https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-superlight/

Frog 48 inklusive Ständer 6,75kg - 305€
https://www.kaniabikes.com

PYRO Sixteen 6.25kg - 395€
http://pyrobikes.de/Bikes

Orbea Grow 16" ??? 279€
https://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/grow-1-18

Woom 3  5,7 kg - 329€
https://www.woombikes.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIodyOlsqM1gIV7Z3tCh3UVAB_EAAYASAAEgIefvD_BwE

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Linipupini (6. Februar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Die fahren da unten als Erwachsene immer noch mit 25kg Stahlrössern mit Rücktritt rum


mehr brauchts da auch nicht, genau wie an der Mordsee Hollandräder. MTB wäre da nicht angebracht, weil keine Mountains!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (6. Februar 2018)

AndiK75 schrieb:


> bezahlbaren und leichten 16 Zöller


sieht halt jeder ein wenig anders!

Eigentlich ist das hier ne Galerie, da sollte das suchen/ anbieten woanders geklärt werden.
Hab nicht drauf geachtet, sorry


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Februar 2018)

16" für eine Dreijährige? Ich stell mir das ganz schön herausfordend vor. Unser Kurzer wird dieses Frühjahr vier, ist knapp über einen Meter groß und steigt von 14" auf 16" um.

*EDIT: *Ah ... da hatte ich wohl zwei Posts in einen Topf geworfen. Drei Jahre alt ist ein wohl anderes Kind.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist vom Münsterland ins hügelige Sauerland gezogen. Als ich ihr erläutert habe warum Rücktritt fürn Ar.... ist, kam auch erst mal Unverständnis. Die fahren da unten als Erwachsene immer noch mit 25kg Stahlrössern mit Rücktritt rum.
> Aber ich bin sicher, da findet sich ein Kompromiss. Als Laufrad konnte ich auch schon ein Jumper ergattern.


Oft hilft auch der Verweis das es den Rücktritt quasi nur noch in Deutschland an Kinderrädern gibt...


----------



## BejayMTB (6. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Oft hilft auch der Verweis das es den Rücktritt quasi nur noch in Deutschland an Kinderrädern gibt...


Was schlimm genug ist.


----------



## CrossX (6. Februar 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> 16" für eine Dreijährige? Ich stell mir das ganz schön herausfordend vor. Unser Kurzer wird dieses Frühjahr vier, ist knapp über einen Meter groß und steigt von 14" auf 16" um.
> 
> *EDIT: *Ah ... da hatte ich wohl zwei Posts in einen Topf geworfen. Drei Jahre alt ist ein wohl anderes Kind.


Meine Große ist letzten Monat 3 geworden und ist auch knapp über ein Meter. Gute Gene vom Papa. [emoji6]
Bis zum Sommer sollte dann ein 16"passen.
So lange wird sie mit dem Laufrad auch noch Spaß haben. Und für den Rest mache ich dann einen Thread in der Kaufberatung auf.


----------



## Linipupini (6. Februar 2018)

GALERIE!!!! Hier geht's um Bilders!!!

@Roelof lösch doch bitte mal den ganzen anderen Müll!


----------



## maddn11 (6. Februar 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> GALERIE!!!! Hier geht's um Bilders!!!


Du warst aber auch nicht gerade unbeteiligt an den Themaabweichungen . Nix für ungut


----------



## Linipupini (6. Februar 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Du warst aber auch nicht gerade unbeteiligt an den Themaabweichungen . Nix für ungut


Klar, aber ich hab' s eingesehen!


----------



## Kati (6. Februar 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> 16" für eine Dreijährige? Ich stell mir das ganz schön herausfordend vor. Unser Kurzer wird dieses Frühjahr vier, ist knapp über einen Meter groß und steigt von 14" auf 16" um.
> 
> *EDIT: *Ah ... da hatte ich wohl zwei Posts in einen Topf geworfen. Drei Jahre alt ist ein wohl anderes Kind.


Hier mein Kind an seinem dritten Geburtstag auf 16". Saß da zum ersten Mal auf dem Rad, deswegen noch mit festhalten.
Liegt halt immer bissl an Radgeometrie und Körpergröße ob es passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (6. Februar 2018)

das Thema habe ich auch durch ... die Frau hat kein verständnis für's fahrrad, also muss/darf es auch nicht soviel kosten ... 

das 20und 24zoll hab Ich jeweils besorgt und bezahlt ... denn is es ihr egal ... und da wir 2 Mädels haben ist das für mich ok, so übernimmt die Jüngere später die Bikes ... höffentlich ... 
denn sie kommt nach der Mama und die fährt lieber mit 4 Räder ...


----------



## maddn11 (6. Februar 2018)

Kati schrieb:


> Hier mein Kind an seinem dritten Geburtstag auf 16". Saß da zum ersten Mal auf dem Rad, deswegen noch mit festhalten.
> Liegt halt immer bissl an Radgeometrie und Körpergröße ob es passt.


Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie hoch die Kniee gehen müssen, kann die Geometrie nicht so recht passen...


----------



## matsch (8. Februar 2018)

Unsere neue 24" Ausgangsbasis mit 9.7kg. Es werden sicher noch ein paar Teile ausgetauscht [emoji6]


----------



## wolfsgut (9. Februar 2018)

Hier unsere 2 Bikes für 2018.



Für die Tochter 9 Jahre alt ein RCZ Race 27,5 in 14 Zoll mit 26 LRS  10,26 Kg



 
Für den Sohn 11 Jahre alt  ein CUBE AMS Comp  Rahmen XS 15 Zoll    LRS 26 Zoll    10,78 Kg

Möchte beide noch unter 10 KG bekommen.

Grüße aus der Eifel


----------



## reijada (10. Februar 2018)

Bei beiden kein Problem.
Sind ja teils feine Sachen verbaut.
Sattel, Stütze und Griffe sind schon mal 400g drin.
Evtl Vorbau Lenker noch mal 200g.

Grüße aus der Eifel.... Niederau


----------



## wolfsgut (10. Februar 2018)

Hallo Reiner,
beim Cube  wird es schwer unter 10 Kg zu kommen,beim Lady Bike geht es bestimmt ganz easy. Da an beiden Rädern die   Kurbeln von der Länge her noch zu lang sind,geht da  auch noch was.
May a ride with the Childs in Sommer 2018 ?
Grüße aus Birgel  ..  Kölle Allaff  ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (11. Februar 2018)

Vpace 26" und Federleicht 27,5"


----------



## Koohgie (11. Februar 2018)

Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden die Kurbel wird noch getauscht...


----------



## Kwietsch (11. Februar 2018)

Hat keine 3 Wochen gedauert. „Papa, schwarz ist nicht bunt genug, kann der noch andere Farben machen?“ Konnte er, hab jetzt mal auf Verdacht sämtliche Farben plotten lassen, zum Glück ein guter Freund von uns... Und in China gleich mal paar Sättel in bunt nachbestellt...


----------



## KIV (11. Februar 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 696319 Anhang anzeigen 696320
> 
> Hat keine 3 Wochen gedauert. „Papa, schwarz ist nicht bunt genug, kann der noch andere Farben machen?“ Konnte er, hab jetzt mal auf Verdacht sämtliche Farben plotten lassen, zum Glück ein guter Freund von uns... Und in China gleich mal paar Sättel in bunt nachbestellt...


Sehr chic! Aber nutze doch auch die Zeit, ein kleineres Bash-Guard zu basteln. Einfach ein olles Kettenblatt mit Kneifzange und Schleifgerät bearbeiten. Das aktuelle Teil ist ja fast so groß wie der LRS...


----------



## Kwietsch (12. Februar 2018)

Bashguard ist für 39t, Kettenblatt  hat 32t. Wenn also jemand ein altes Kettenblatt hat, das passen könnte, ich nehm es. Bisher ist das hier das einzige, was sich hat auftreiben lassen. 

74mm Lochkreis hatte in meinem Umkreis niemand was zu bieten, Mutter besteht aber auf den Schutz! Weglassen ist keine Option.


----------



## KIV (12. Februar 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Bashguard ist für 39t, Kettenblatt  hat 32t. Wenn also jemand ein altes Kettenblatt hat, das passen könnte, ich nehm es. Bisher ist das hier das einzige, was sich hat auftreiben lassen.
> 
> 74mm Lochkreis hatte in meinem Umkreis niemand was zu bieten, Mutter besteht aber auf den Schutz! Weglassen ist keine Option.


Dann passt ein KB mit 36T, denke ich. Meiner Erinnerung nach habe ich für 34T ein 38er "entzahnt". Schau doch mal in Bikemarkt nach gut gebrauchten... Hilfreich ist ein kleiner Absatz vor (also darunter) den Zähnen.


----------



## un..inc (17. Februar 2018)

Hier das Supurb BO12 meines Sohnes (incl Helm), das ich vorerst als Laufrad umgebaut hab. Kurbel raus, Kette runter und Sattel bearbeitet, um ihn in die tiefstmögliche Position zu bringen.
So muss ich nur einmal Geld ausgeben in ersten Zeit. Dank mehrerer Sattelstützen sollte es ne ganze Weile mitwachsen... Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Super leicht und dem Bengel gefällt es auch.


----------



## Koohgie (17. Februar 2018)

Mein bo16 wird jetzt weiter gegeben... Geiles Rad, vorallem mit der automatix...


----------



## ketis (18. Februar 2018)

Von rosa der Tochter, für den Sohn umgestaltet. 

Brauch noch dringend einen 21,1 mm Gabel auf 1 1/8 Vorbau....Lenker wiegt so noch 400g Oo


----------



## BOOZE (25. Februar 2018)

Hat etwas gedauert, aber es ist fertig.
Ein 24" Poison Ethanol, gelb lackiert mit Federgabel und Scheibenbremsen.
Liegt bei 10,7Kg 
Jetzt muss Junior noch etwas üben um wieder fahren zu können und dann kann die Saison kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das Brot (25. Februar 2018)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 651096



Servus,

woher bekommt man denn die Mosso Gabeln? Wenn ich den Google frage komme ich immer auf Aliexpress.com ... irgendwie hab ich hier ein ungutes Bauchgefühl.

Grüße und Danke


----------



## kc85 (25. Februar 2018)

Muss man nicht haben. Ich habe 2 Mossos jeweils problemlos über Aliexpress erworben. Dauert halt ein paar Tage.

Sonst halt über Ebay, da aber deutlich teurer.

kc85


----------



## cbert80 (26. Februar 2018)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> woher bekommt man denn die Mosso Gabeln? Wenn ich den Google frage komme ich immer auf Aliexpress.com ... irgendwie hab ich hier ein ungutes Bauchgefühl.
> 
> Grüße und Danke


Die Gabel hab ich über AliExpress gekauft.


----------



## ScottRC30 (4. März 2018)

So nun will ich auch mal ! Das 1. Bike meiner Tochter - ich denke da kann sich Cannondale mal ne Scheibe abschneiden !  #whoiscannondalelefty #righty


----------



## chris4711 (4. März 2018)

Schlitt necht.
Wird aber Zeit, dass es draußen benutzt wird. Sieht ja fast aus wie ne' Photomontage mit dem Überrest Gummi am Neureifen vorn


----------



## ScottRC30 (5. März 2018)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Wird aber Zeit, dass es draußen benutzt wird...



Wird es schon - meine kleine macht aktuell die ersten Meter und übt sich im Gleichgewicht  Das Foto war direkt nach der "Verzierung" d.h. die Sterne und der Schriftzug "Mara" im Design von dem Hersteller Moustache


----------



## joglo (5. März 2018)

So, der Frühling kommt. Hier zeige ich mal das 16er für meinen aktuell knapp 4 jährigen, aber etwas kleinen Sohn:
Es ist sein zweites Fahrrad, nach Laufrad-Nutzung hat er letzen Sommer mit einem billigen 14er radeln gelernt.
Das Woom3 hatten wir schon für den älteren Bruder, war gebraucht und ist ein ziemlich altes, erste Serie Woom.
Jetzt musste es ein bisschen Tuning sein:



 

 




Kubikes Kurbel mit selbergebauten Bash-Guard. Das Bike hatte original von Woom eine 34KB zu 16er Ritzel Übersetzung, und es ging damit natürlich nicht den geringsten Anstieg hoch. Jetzt haben wir vorne 28KB.
Kubike HR mit Automatix hatte ich mal probiert, mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich Hand anlegen hätte müssen, weil der Rahmen der älteren Woom nur 100mm breit ist, war das Ding so dermaßen schwer, dass ich es nicht übers Herz bringen konnte es einzubauen.

Carbon Lenker aus China mit Strebe, da der BMX Lenker von Woom für größere OK, aber für meinen Kleinen fast ein Chopperlenker ist
Stolen BMX Pivotal-Sattel, Thermolite Stütze Kombo

Billig Bremsgriffe auch China (aber voll OK) und neue Griffgummis

Sigma mySpeedy Tacho. Der Fahrer ist den Zahlenlesen noch nicht richtig mächtig, der Bruder hat aber auch nen Tacho...
Eigentlich müssten die Big Apple Reifen noch runter, durch Tausch z.B. auf Kenda Small Block 8 könnte man fast 300g sparen und hätte zumindestens etwas Profil für Matsch (wie den Schneematsch gestern).
Sorry für's ungeputzte Rad und die schlechten Handy-Pics.


----------



## Exinferis (5. März 2018)

Zum 10. Geburtstag fertig geworden. 

1 x 11 SRAM GX
Xt Kassette 11-42
155mm NX Kurbel 32T, ggf. später noch 30T
120mm Reba Dual Air Federgabel
RXL Carbon Sattelstütze
RXL Carbonlenker
Shimano Deore Scheibenbremsen mit 160mm Scheiben
Mavic 317 Laufradsatz mit Deore Naben, 26 Zoll

Einsatzgebiet Spaß haben und bei der Enduro One mitfahren


----------



## Schnegge (6. März 2018)

@Exinferis Ist der Sattel abgesenkt oder auf Fahrpostion?  Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, kommt mir das Cockpit recht hoch vor... Gabel 20 mm höher als üblich in dem Rahmen, Spacerturm und dann noch ein Riserbar... ansonsten sieht es schick aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (6. März 2018)

Schnegge schrieb:


> @Exinferis Ist der Sattel abgesenkt oder auf Fahrpostion?  Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, kommt mir das Cockpit recht hoch vor... Gabel 20 mm höher als üblich in dem Rahmen, Spacerturm und dann noch ein Riserbar... ansonsten sieht es schick aus


Spacerturm ist immer dann zu empfehlen, wenn die Kiste später mal wieder gerupft wird und die Gabel muss woanders rein!
Alles richtig gemacht


----------



## spümco (6. März 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Spacerturm ist immer dann zu empfehlen, wenn die Kiste später mal wieder gerupft wird und die Gabel muss woanders rein!
> Alles richtig gemacht


 Naja da gebe ich dir prinzipiell ja recht - allerdings furs Fahrgefühl m.M. doch eher negativ - sieht ja aus wie ein Hollandrad...
Warum nicht zumindest ein paar der Spacer oberhalb des Vorbaus platzieren und den Vorbau umdrehen?


----------



## Linipupini (6. März 2018)

spümco schrieb:


> Warum nicht zumindest ein paar der Spacer oberhalb des Vorbaus platzieren und den Vorbau umdrehen


Weils wohl noch bescheidener aussieht!!
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es so ins Gewicht fällt, ist ja kein Race Bike für die Rennstrecke


----------



## Schnegge (6. März 2018)

Wenn es im Gelände genutzt werden soll, ist die hohe Front sowohl Bergauf (Vorderrad steigt) als auch Bergab (kein Druck auf dem Vorderad) hinderlich... auf dem Schulweg und zum Schwimmbad geht es natürlich auch so... aber ich gehe halt davon aus, dass die meisten Kinderbikes hier zum Mountainbiken genutzt werden sollen. Irgenwie verstehe langsam nicht mehr die Prioritäten hier... es wird an allen Ecken und Enden immer ein super niedriges Gewicht als absolut unumgänglich gepredigt und auf der Übersetzung rumgeritten. Die Geometrie im Sinne von Lenkwinkel und dem Reach/Stack-Verhältniss wird aber fast immer vollkommen ignoriert...


----------



## aiKo1988 (9. März 2018)

Heute ist das neue für meinen Sohnemann angekommen  
Ostern gibt es dann sein upgrate von 8 Zoll Puky auf das 12 zoll Ramones. 
Iwie jucken jetzt schon die finger ihm das vorzeitig zu geben


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (13. März 2018)

Hallöchen Zusammen,
möchte Euch hier in der Runde unser Familienprojekt kurz vorstellen. Junior ist stolz wie Oskar. Papa natürlich auch, es hat einen riesen Spaß gemacht/gebracht. 
Das Junior/Papa Projekt 20 Zoll ist vollbracht. 

 

 


So wie es hier steht 7,3 kg ( ohne Ständer )
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (13. März 2018)

Moin zusammen, 


sagt mal was ihr an euren 20" Bikes vorne für eine Übersetzung dran? Sprich wie groß ist das KB?

Danke für eure Info!

Beste Grüße

Chris


----------



## marcel_wob (13. März 2018)

paradox schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> 
> sagt mal was ihr an euren 20" Bikes vorne für eine Übersetzung dran? Sprich wie groß ist das KB?
> ...



30er KB mit 11-32 Kassette


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (13. März 2018)

paradox schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> 
> sagt mal was ihr an euren 20" Bikes vorne für eine Übersetzung dran? Sprich wie groß ist das KB?
> ...






Hallöchen
Hinten 11-32 Kassette
Vorne 28 T => ist die Kurbel 1st Ride von Propain
Nur zur Info : VPace hat jetzt seit neustem auch eine Kurbel mit 120mm
Grüße Toby


----------



## Beppe (13. März 2018)

20er & 24er WOOM


----------



## Jabomania (13. März 2018)

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2248122?in=set


----------



## Jabomania (13. März 2018)

Rahmen&Dämpfer Incl Lagerschalen&Sattelkleme
3141g

Gabel RST First Air
1623g

Ausfallenden 12X135/Scrauben
80g

Steuersatz Commencal
50g

Vorbau Answer Atac 30mm
99g

Lenker Santa Cruz 640mm
181g

Vpace Griffe
40g

Sattel Vpace Small
210g

Stütze Starkes Stück
130g

LRS Spank VR 729/HR 825
1554g

Reifen Kenda 2.35
597g

Reifen Kenda 2.35
597g

Schlauch Schwalbe 7C
104g

Schlauch Schwalbe 7C
102g

12X142mm Shimano Achse
76g

Schnellspanner Shimano 
58g

Schaltwerk Zee
269g

Trigger SLX 7000 10fach
123g

Aussenzug
42g

Kassette Sram XX 11-36 10fach
207g

Kette XT
240g

Kurbel Baugleich Vpace  127mm
520g

Kettenblatt absolute Black 32 Oval
45g

Innenlager
106g

Bremse SLX 7000 VR
241g

Bremse SLX 7000 HR
269g

Ashima AI 2 Rotor 160mm
69g

Ashima AI 2 Rotor 160mm
69g

Schrauben 12st 
22g

Pedale Wellgo 
210g
----------
11074g


----------



## schwarzerRitter (14. März 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> 20er & 24er WOOM



Hat das 20er Woom die Gewindeösen für den Trinkflaschenhalter jetzt schon serienmäßig im Rahmendreieck?
Oder hast du die nachträglich gesetzt?


----------



## Jabomania (14. März 2018)

Jabomania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 707474 Anhang anzeigen 707475 Anhang anzeigen 707476 Anhang anzeigen 707477 Anhang anzeigen 707478 Anhang anzeigen 707479 Anhang anzeigen 707481
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2248122?in=set



Wem es gefällt kann gerne fürs Bike der Woche stimmen


----------



## Jabomania (14. März 2018)

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2248122?in=set


----------



## Beppe (14. März 2018)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Hat das 20er Woom die Gewindeösen für den Trinkflaschenhalter jetzt schon serienmäßig im Rahmendreieck?
> Oder hast du die nachträglich gesetzt?


Serie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (15. März 2018)

Frog 52 zum 5. Geburtstag. Dieses Mal fast Serie. Nur Griffe getauscht, Sattelstütze ohne Versatz rein, Pedale von Bens_Papa (weil die sich schon am 16" bewährt haben) drauf und, auf Wunsch des Kindes, einen Ständer dran, plus Elite Kit Ceo. Am Vorderrad ist schon die Aufnahme fürs FollowMe dran.


----------



## nadrealista (16. März 2018)

Kati schrieb:


> Frog 52 zum 5. Geburtstag. Dieses Mal fast Serie. Nur Griffe getauscht, Sattelstütze ohne Versatz rein, Pedale von Bens_Papa (weil die sich schon am 16" bewährt haben) drauf und, auf Wunsch des Kindes, einen Ständer dran, plus Elite Kit Ceo. Am Vorderrad ist schon die Aufnahme fürs FollowMe dran.



schönes Rad. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## the donkey (16. März 2018)

Heute fertig gemacht 
Soweit fahrbereit


----------



## Jabomania (17. März 2018)




----------



## paradox (18. März 2018)

Ostern kann kommen!

Hallo zusammen,

Endlich bin ich fertig geworden. Das 20inch für mein Sohn ist fertig.

Rahmen: Orbea MX20
Gabel: Java
Steuersatz: Rest Flatstack 10 Custom und Mortop
Spacer: Carbon Light
Vorbau: Answer Atac 35
Aheadkappe: Extralite
Kralle: Tune GumGum
Lenker: China
Bremsen: XTR XC
Bremsscheiben: Ashima
Schalthebel: Sram X01
Naben: Novatec Straight Pull
Speichen: Sapim CX Ray Straight Pull
Felgen: Ride Edge MC
Nippel: Sapim Alu
Felgenband: Tesa
Reifen: Schwalbe little joe 1.4
Schlauch: Schwalbe SV6A
Kurbel: Federleicht 120
Kettenblatt: AbsolutBlack 30t
KB Schrauben: Alu
Innenlager: Mortop
Kette: XX1
Cassette: Ultegta 11-fach 11-32
Schaltzug: Sram
Schalthülle: Shimano SP41
Pedale: Wellgo
Sattel: China gekürzt
Sattelstütze: China
Sattelklemme: Procraft
Griffe: NoName
Schrauben: Soweit alles Alu außer am Schaltwerk, kommt noch...

Was vergessen?

Ach ja. Das Gewicht. 6.360g
Ist denke ich OK.
Detailbilder, auch zum LRS auch im Fotoalbum. Allerdings nicht viele.

Habt Ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge?

LG Chris

Und nun viel Spaß mit den Bildern.





[/url] 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

[/IMG]


----------



## OnTheFly (18. März 2018)

paradox schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge?



Bessere Bilder?


----------



## luftschaukel (18. März 2018)

Bessere Bilder!


----------



## paradox (18. März 2018)

Bessere Bilder kommen!


----------



## paradox (20. März 2018)

@OnTheFly
@luftschaukel

@ all

Ich habe die besseren Bilder oben eingefügt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## din_format (20. März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, ich will euch hier mal meinen Bausatz für einen kindgerechten Kurbelsatz vorstellen.
Kurbellänge 115mm
Q-Faktor 108mm
Gewicht ? Aber vermutlich leicht
Zutaten:
- Isis Innenlager, möglichst kurz
- Kurbel links / rechts aus dem Zubehörhandel für Einräder, in vielen verschiedenen Längen verfügbar.
- Spacer (selbstbau)
- Spider (selbstbau, Laserteil Stahl pulverbeschichtet)
- gebrauchtes Kettenblatt
- Schrauben

Leider passt die Winkelstellung vom Spider und der Kurbel nicht, da hab ich bei der Konstruktion vom Spider gepennt.

Kosten ca. 50,-€ ohne gebrauchte und Eigenbau-Teile


----------



## joglo (22. März 2018)

din_format schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, ich will euch hier mal meinen Bausatz für einen kindgerechten Kurbelsatz vorstellen.
> Kurbellänge 115mm
> Q-Faktor 108mm
> Gewicht ? Aber vermutlich leicht
> ...


Hi super Idee und Umsetzung, überleg Dir doch mal ob Du die Eigenbau-Spider für ISIS-Lager nicht zumindest in Kleinserie herstellen willst. Da 'Laserteil' hast Du bestimmt noch die Konstruktionsfiles und Zugang zu entsprechenden Maschinen, oder?
Ich gehe davon aus, dass einige die wie ich sofort auf "gefällt mir" geklickt haben potentielle Abnehmer wären.

Ist das Teil hier ähnlich oder ist das ein DM System das nur wie ISIS aussieht oder im Text schlecht beschrieben ist? Würde sogar auch Spider mit KB geben.

BTW: das Thema und auch meine Anfrage hier hat ja eher nix mit "Bike Galerie" zu tun, evtl. sollte man das verschieben in einen eigenen Thread


----------



## zr0wrk (22. März 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> Ist das Teil hier ähnlich oder ist das ein DM System das nur wie ISIS aussieht oder im Text schlecht beschrieben ist? Würde sogar auch Spider mit KB geben.


So wie ich das lese, ist das tatsächlich für ISIS-Spindeln. Gut zu wissen, dass es so was gibt.


----------



## din_format (22. März 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> Hi super Idee und Umsetzung, überleg Dir doch mal ob Du die Eigenbau-Spider für ISIS-Lager nicht zumindest in Kleinserie herstellen willst. Da 'Laserteil' hast Du bestimmt noch die Konstruktionsfiles und Zugang zu entsprechenden Maschinen, oder?
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass einige die wie ich sofort auf "gefällt mir" geklickt haben potentielle Abnehmer wären.
> 
> Ist das Teil hier ähnlich oder ist das ein DM System das nur wie ISIS aussieht oder im Text schlecht beschrieben ist? Würde sogar auch Spider mit KB geben.
> ...




Bzgl einer Kleinserie muss ich leider enttäuschen, ich kann solche Basteleien für mich in der Firma machen bzw. machen lassen, das darf ich aber nicht übertreiben.

Nur mit dem Spyder ist es aber auch nicht getan. Der Spyder muss zwischen dem aufgepressten Ring auf der Achse (Ring ist bei allen Isis Lagern dran) und der Kurbel "eingeklemmt" werden, sonst ist er axial nicht definiert. Dazu benötigt man noch den Spacer und die Kurbel muss in Achsrichtung um 3-5mm (je nach dem wie die Kettenlinie sein soll) abgefräst oder abgedreht werden.
Wenn, dann müsste ich quasi ein Bastelset zusammenstellen und das dann anbieten.

Für alle die sich die Teile selbst besorgen und modifizieren können und wollen kann ich gerne die CAD Daten (dxf) vom Spyder verteilen. Kann auch gerne noch einen Datensatz mit einem ander Lochkreis machen.

Einen Spyder hätte ich gegen Versandgebühren abzugeben, falls jemand einen benötigt.


----------



## din_format (22. März 2018)

Und da es hier ja um ne Galerie geht, noch das ganze Rad zur Kurbel. Das zweite ist vom Sohnemann, da hab ichs mir leicht gemacht und ne Kurbel von Woom gekauft (sehr netter Kontakt, Kurbel ist hochwertig und mit 40€ sehr günstig).
Sonst gab es nen leichten Lenker, ne leichte Gabel, Rocket Rons, ein X9 Schaltwerk mit modifiziertem Drehgriffschalter und zu gute Letzt noch ne xtr Kassette (war bei nem guten und netten Freund übrig )


----------



## FunkyRay (23. März 2018)

paradox schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge?



Verraten woher der Spacer für die Gabel ist. Wollte die auch ans MX20 von meinem Sohn schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (23. März 2018)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Verraten woher der Spacer für die Gabel ist. Wollte die auch ans MX20 von meinem Sohn schrauben


Moin!  

Ist wie der von @surte selbstgebaut. In diesem Fall von meinem Kumpel für mich gefertigt. Einzelstück.


----------



## bankettfritz (26. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen, na dann stelle ich mal meinen Aufbau auf Basis eines Cube Kid 160. es ist nicht viel übrig geblieben. Begonnen hat es letztes Jahr mit einem gebrauchten Cube. Nach und nach gesellten sich einige Teile dazu.Nachdem das Laufrad schon über eine Scheibenbremse verfügte, war auch das gesetzt.
Zusätzlich sollte am Bike,die viel diskutierte ,Sram Automatix zum Einsatz kommen. Aber seht selbst.
P.s. Die Verlegung der Bremsleitungen ist noch  nicht Final.


----------



## zr0wrk (26. März 2018)

Sorry, aber die rot eloxierten Teile wirken imho komplett deplaziert.


----------



## spümco (26. März 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die rot eloxierten Teile wirken imho komplett deplaziert.



Mein erster Gedanke war ja  eher dass der Umbau echt gut umgesetzt wurde...

Das Rot mag mir aber auch nicht gefallen...


----------



## joglo (26. März 2018)

Interessanter Umbau, kannst gerne evtl. in einen separaten Thread oder bei den üblichen Cube 160 Themen noch mehr dazu schreiben...
Optisch ist mir's auch etwas zu viel, liegt aber auch an der Cube-Serien-Lackierung mit den vielen Logos.
Ich gehe eher davon aus das Leichtbau nicht das oberste/einziges Ziel war, den fetter Originalsattel würde ich aber zumindest noch ersetzen.
Wie sind denn die Double Fighter? Hab gerade gesehen, dass die Dinger zumindest in 16" nicht übermäßig schwer sind (390g) und Profil und Preis gefallen mir.


----------



## bankettfritz (26. März 2018)

Die Reifen sind wirklich gut, haben Ponale und Monte Baldo Abfahrt hinter sich . Rollen leicht und trotzdem schönes Profil.


----------



## FunkyRay (27. März 2018)

paradox schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ist wie der von @surte selbstgebaut. In diesem Fall von meinem Kumpel für mich gefertigt. Einzelstück.



Schade. Hat jemand einen Tip was man da noch machen könnte um die Bauhöhe zu vergrößern um die AliEx 20 Zoll Carbongable an das Orbea MX20 anzupassen?


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (27. März 2018)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Schade. Hat jemand einen Tip was man da noch machen könnte um die Bauhöhe zu vergrößern um die AliEx 20 Zoll Carbongable an das Orbea MX20 anzupassen?




Hallöchen ,
wie wäre es mit dieser Gabel aus meinem Aufbau- Thread: Die Gabel ist zwar nur für Scheibe baut aber auf ca. 31 cm. Ist die 22 Zoll Variante. Da gibt es auch den Link dazu.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/black-or-white-poison-ethanol-20-aufbau.865047/

Hatte vorher auch die Java Gabel bestellt doch diese ist nie angekommen. Daher wurde es zum Glück diese hier.

Grüße Toby


----------



## rzOne20 (27. März 2018)

Spaßbike für unseren Nachwuchs (10J). Zeit zum Suchen/Schnäppchen abwarten hatte ich, somit nur 764 Euro investiert. Aus meinem Fundus waren Kasette, Kette, Schaltwerk, Trigger, Sattel, Lenker und Bremsanlage.

Bike komplett wie am Bild 11,9 kg in Rahmengröße XS


Da die Farbe der Gabel nicht weiß ist ... will jemand tauschen? Ist eine Revelation Worldcup mit Carbon und so. Ich würde gerne eine 140 mm in rein Weiß oder Schwarz dafür haben!?


----------



## [email protected] (27. März 2018)

Cooles Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (27. März 2018)

Danke @Tobi-Wan Kenobi - Perfekte Lösung. Wird man sie wohl mit 800er - 1600er Nass schleifen können um sie zu mattieren?


----------



## bgmichl (27. März 2018)

Hallo!
Hier ein Zwischenstand (obwohl sich nicht mehr arg viel ändern wird) vom ersten von 2 Scott Voltage-Projekten und nichts für die Ultra-Leichtbauer hier:
1 x 10fach-Antrieb: XT-Schaltwerk + Kassette, Kubikes 150 mm Narrow-Wide Kurbeln
Spank Laufräder mit Fusion-Naben (hier ist noch am meisten Gewichtspotential(LRS ohne Gummi, aber sonst komplett ca. 2,4 Kg), aber mehr war fürs Geld nicht drin und außerdem macht die niemand kaputt (meine Jungs machen schon einige ordentliche Hüpfer)
Shimano BR-M615 Bremsen (so einen Druckpunkt wünsche ich mir von meinen MT5 auch!)
Wake-Billig-Vorbau (habe ich erstmal selbst mit einigen Sprüngen auf Haltbarkeit geprüft und wird noch gegen einen goldenen getauscht) u. KLC-Lenker
Steht so mit 11,4 Kg da, entspricht also annähernd einem Cube 240 SL von 2018
Es folgen abgesehen von den Griffen noch vernünftige Flatpedals, vielleicht ein anderes Innenlager und ein anderer Sattel.
Dabei bleibt es allerdings auch. 
Alles in allem ein Rad zu einem Preis, für das man im Laden ein Standard-MTB neu kauft, aber ohne annähernde Performance
Und das wichtigste: Es gefälllt und der Besuch im Bikepark Winterberg als Härtetest kann kommen!
Außerdem: Das Lehrgeld, was ich mangels Erfahrung bezahlt habe z.B. für teuren Kleinteile-Einkauf beim Händler vor Ort (Bremsscheibenadapter, Bremsleitungszubehör, Beläge, alles fast doppelt so teuer wie in einem Rutsch Online bestellt), spare ich beim 2ten Rad schonmal


----------



## Totoxl (30. März 2018)

Der Junior hat zu seinem 8chten ein neuen fahrbaren Untersatz bekommen und Mutter geht erstmal zu Fuß [emoji23] 
Vorbau wird noch gegen ein kürzeren getauscht und das Hinterrad fliegt auch noch raus, wenn mir passender Ersatz vor die Füße fällt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pewter (31. März 2018)

Endlich konnt ich mal ganz ungeniert meine Design Vorstellungen verwirklichen ;-D


----------



## LockeTirol (6. April 2018)

So, das Equipment für diese Saison ist fertig


----------



## kumpelmagnet (11. April 2018)

Pünktlich fertig geworden zum Start :






Weitere Bilder und Teileliste hier : http://papaundsohn.de/kids-bike-4-0-votec-vm-das-enduro/


----------



## Linipupini (11. April 2018)

pewter schrieb:


> Endlich konnt ich mal ganz ungeniert meine Design Vorstellungen verwirklichen ;-D
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 713582 Anhang anzeigen 713583


Ist wirklich schön geworden, ich hätte nur noch gern mal ein Bild mit eingelegtem 1. Gang gesehen.


----------



## ONE78 (11. April 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Ist wirklich schön geworden, ich hätte nur noch gern mal ein Bild mit eingelegtem 1. Gang gesehen.


aber bitte die antriebsseite


----------



## Linipupini (12. April 2018)

ONE78 schrieb:


> aber bitte die antriebsseite


klar, was denn sonst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zygich (12. April 2018)

Hallöchen zusammen, anbei das "Wochenendrad" meiner Tochter.
Ein CENTURION R'Bock Ultimate in 24", wovon allerdings letztendlich nur der Rahmen übrig blieb und Stück für Stück aufgebaut wurde. Durch das schnelle Wachsen des Nachwuchses wird es nun in Kürze weichen müssen. 
Alles in allem wiegt es - wie abgebildet - ca. 7,6 kg.


----------



## Linipupini (13. April 2018)

zygich schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen, anbei das "Wochenendrad" meiner Tochter.
> Ein CENTURION R'Bock Ultimate in 24", wovon allerdings letztendlich nur der Rahmen übrig blieb und Stück für Stück aufgebaut wurde. Durch das schnelle Wachsen des Nachwuchses wird es nun in Kürze weichen müssen.
> Alles in allem wiegt es - wie abgebildet - ca. 7,6 kg.
> 
> ...


Die 7,6 kg hätte ich gern mal an der Hängewaage gesehen!


----------



## zygich (13. April 2018)

Was Du nicht immer so alles sehen willst?! 
Reiche ich heute Abend nach, gar kein Problem. Allerdings kann ich bis dahin den "lilafarbenden Kollegen" nicht verstehen.
Was soll denn so'n 24er mit Carbongabel, Crest ZTR - Felgen, Schwalbe Duranos und so weiter... denn großartig wiegen? Selbst die Kaniakurbel trägt ja hierzu nicht sonderlich viel bei.
ABER - Bild folgt!


----------



## moerk (13. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

hier das neue vom Junior....ausser der Federgabel eher wenig verändert. Das ursprüngliche Gewicht von 10,9 kg konnte ich aber halten, trotz Federgabel (dank Reifen/tubeless-, KB-, Achsen- und Bremsscheiben- update) .


----------



## zygich (13. April 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Die 7,6 kg hätte ich gern mal an der Hängewaage gesehen!


Tada! Hier ist die Hängewaage sowie die 7,6 kg. Verzeihung für die 10 Gramm Übergicht!


----------



## Linipupini (13. April 2018)

Ok, danke.
Kette ist ein bisschen kurz, Schaltarm steht so nicht besonders gesund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zygich (13. April 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Kette ist ein bisschen kurz...


Wie kommst Du darauf? Nach zig Seiten im Netz wird die Länge berechnet:

Kettenlänge (KL) = 0,157 x a + 1/2 Z1 + 1/2 Z2 + 2 

a = Kettenstrebenlänge in mm (Mitte der Tretlagerachse bis Mitte der Hinterradachse)
Z1 = Zähnezahl größtes Kettenblatt (vorne)
Z2 = Zähnezahl größtes Ritzel (der Kassette hinten)

Heißt für mich:

a = 420 mm

Z1 = 32 Zähne

Z2 = 28 Zähne
Berechnung: 

KL= 0,157 x 420 + 32/2 + 28/2 + 2 = 97,94 - entspricht (aufgerundet) 98 Gelenke (plus 2 Glieder für die 11er Schaltröllchen)

Verbaut sind genau 100 Glieder. Also sei doch so lieb und erläutere mir Deine Aussage.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (13. April 2018)

Grundsätzlich ohne Mathematik :

Leg die Kette über das hintere größte Ritzel, vorne über das größte Kettenblatt und zieh die Kette zusammen; nimm 1...2 Kettenglieder, bei Fullies nochmal 2 Kettenglieder dazu und Du hast eine Kette, die bei groß/groß nicht das Schaltwerk abreißt.

EDIT: Im Foto ist aber groß / groß geschaltet, oder? Da halte ich das nicht für bedenklich! Fahre ich seit 10.000en kmn auch so


----------



## zygich (13. April 2018)

Macht ja - ohne Mathematik - im Sinn selbiges Ergebnis. 

Vorn ist nur ein Kettenblatt und hinten sieben Ritzel - also ist im Foto quasi großes Ritzel und das KB von vorn geschaltet. Das Zusammenziehen und 2 Glieder im Sinn addieren klappt bei der jetzigen Kette locker. Daher weiß ich nicht so recht, wer oder was da zu kurz ist. Fährt ohne - ungewollte - Geräusche und das Schalten ist auch ein "Kinderspiel".


----------



## fobee (13. April 2018)

Ich messe meine Ketten auch nur durch die groß/groß Methode am Bike selbst. Bei Fullies +2 Kettenglieder, bei Hardtails +4. Ist auch so z.B in den SRAM Manuals beschrieben.

Bei uns ist nun auch das erste "richtige" Fahrrad eingezogen. Zum 7. Geburtstag wird es dann demnächst überreicht. Es ist ein Orbea MX24 Team, welches allerdings nur noch vom Rahmen und den Laufrädern her "Original" ist. Der Rest wurde ausgetauscht, mehr zum Nachlesen (Teileliste und Gewichte) im Nachbarthread. Damit habe ich ein Gesamtgewicht von 9,4kg erreicht.


----------



## herrundmeister (16. April 2018)

Pyro TwentySix Small. Noch ziemlich Serie. Eine sehr gute Basis. Vorbau, Sattel, Stütze, Klemme wurden bereits getauscht. Griffe und Leitungen in apfelgrün liegen hier, der Junior ist aber dagegen


----------



## Schibbl (18. April 2018)

RCZ Race 27.5 mit 26 Zoll Laufrädern für meinen 11-jährigen Sohn. Mittlerweile sind Schaltzug und Gabel-Lockoutzug blau gesleeved wurden. Gewicht komplett 9,72 kg.
Rahmen: RCZ Race 27.5
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba RL
LRS: Chosen, DT Revo, Ryde Trace XC - 1375 Gramm
Reifen: Maxxis Brentjens DNA M490
Bremsen: Shimano Deore M596
Antrieb: SLX 7000 11-fach, Sunrace CSMX8 11-42Z
Kurbel: SRAM NX 155mm, 32Z
Sattel: ben-e-bike Titan - 133 Gramm
Stütze: Elita One Carbon
Sattelklemme, Griffe, Spacer: KCNC
Pedale: Aest YMPD-11T


----------



## FunkyRay (18. April 2018)

moerk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier das neue vom Junior....ausser der Federgabel eher wenig verändert. Das ursprüngliche Gewicht von 10,9 kg konnte ich aber halten, trotz Federgabel (dank Reifen/tubeless-, KB-, Achsen- und Bremsscheiben- update) .



Welche Kurbel ist das?


----------



## moerk (18. April 2018)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Welche Kurbel ist das?



Ist die originale ohne Bashguard und mit anderem KB


----------



## FunkyRay (18. April 2018)

Ist das 24er hat aber genau das Design des 20er, deswegen. Meiner fährt das 20er und die Kurbel/Kettenblatt hat 5 Schrauben und sieht auch etwas anders aus


----------



## CoAXx (29. April 2018)

paradox schrieb:


> Rahmen: Orbea MX20
> Gabel: Java
> Steuersatz: Rest Flatstack 10 Custom und Mortop
> Spacer: Carbon Light


Laut Orbea pdf zum MX 20 Team hat die original Gabel eine Einbaulänge von 345mm. Hat die Java also nur 320mm und du hast das per Spacer erhöht? Die Angaben bei der Java sind etwas unklar (wahrscheinlich wegen der Übersetzung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (30. April 2018)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Laut Orbea pdf zum MX 20 Team hat die original Gabel eine Einbaulänge von 345mm. Hat die Java also nur 320mm und du hast das per Spacer erhöht?


Ja, hat er. Ist doch auf den Bildern gut zu sehen.


----------



## paradox (30. April 2018)

Korrekt @zr0wrk @CoAXx, die Gabel ist mittels Spacer erhöt worden, den Steuersatz nichtz zu vergessen.
Also der Steuersatz muss sein, der Spacer ansich nicht, wenn man eine 120mm Kurbel montiert hat, wie ich es getan habe.


----------



## muddyfox523 (30. April 2018)

Das "neue" 26er Bike meiner Kleinen,
Cube Rahmen 14 Zoll, 1x11 Schaltung, 10,8 kg inkl. Pedale


----------



## SimplonDotNet (2. Mai 2018)

Unsere 9-jährige Tochter ist jetzt auch auf 26" umgestiegen.
Bei der Suche nach einem leichten Rahmen bin ich auf diesen Scale LTD in Grösse S gestossen. Der Rahmen alleine wiegt 1050g.
Aufgebaut wurde es mit zweckmässigen, leichten Parts. Es ist eine SID World Cup aus 2002 verbaut. Als Kurbel kommt eine robuste Canfield Brothers mit 150mm Armlänge zum Einsatz.
Gesamtgewicht liegt bei 8,2Kg.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (2. Mai 2018)

Hatten LTD Versionen nicht immer ISP? Ist der Innendurchmesser schon vorbereitet?


----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2018)

einige haben den aber auch abgeschnitten und denn ne normale Stütze verbaut , damit wenigstens nen bissl was flexte ... 

das feste Sitzrohr war ja bocksteif ...


----------



## LemonLipstick (9. Mai 2018)

Trail/Trainingsbike Selberbruzzler Titan 26"


----------



## Deleted 23985 (9. Mai 2018)

29er for kids! sehr sehr geil! wie soll das später noch getoppt werden?


----------



## ReneM (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich baue gerade ein Kubikes 20 für meinen Sohn auf. Gebraucht gekauft, deshalb ist noch etwas Budget für Optimierungsmaßnahmen vorhanden.

Hauptproblem, die Standard 8fach Schaltung mit Drehgriff geht wirklich zu schwer. Ziel ist es also auf 9 oder 10fach umzurüsten und dabei möglichst leichtgängigen Shifter und Schaltwerk zu verbauen. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen? Dabei sollten auch die Hebelwege möglichst kurz sein!

Gruß

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (10. Mai 2018)

Mein großer kam mit einem X9 Trigger und X0 / XTR Schaltwerk super zurecht. Aktuell fährt er an seinem Hot Rock eine Saint / Zee Kombi und kommt damit auch zurecht.
AUs meiner Sicht ist der SRAM Trigger aber ergonomischer.


----------



## maddn11 (10. Mai 2018)

Ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit X0/9-fach Drehgriffen gemacht. Die Feder lässt sich kürzen und dadurch geht die Rasterung leichter. Meiner fuhr ab 4 Jahren damit, jetzt muss er sich an Trigger gewöhnen.


----------



## paradox (10. Mai 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit X0/9-fach Drehgriffen gemacht. Die Feder lässt sich kürzen und dadurch geht die Rasterung leichter. Meiner fuhr ab 4 Jahren damit, jetzt muss er sich an Trigger gewöhnen.


Habe heute auch an das Rad meines Sohnes den X01 Grip Shift dran gebaut. Wie hast du die Feder gekürzt? Gibt es eine Anleitung dazu?


----------



## maddn11 (10. Mai 2018)

paradox schrieb:


> Habe heute auch an das Rad meines Sohnes den X01 Grip Shift dran gebaut. Wie hast du die Feder gekürzt? Gibt es eine Anleitung dazu?


Zerlegen des Griffes: 



Ich habe so ca. 4mm gekürzt. Das kann man ja auch schrittweise machen.


----------



## paradox (10. Mai 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Zerlegen des Griffes:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe so ca. 4mm gekürzt. Das kann man ja auch schrittweise machen.


Die lange Spiralfeder oder die Metallblechfeder?


----------



## maddn11 (10. Mai 2018)

Die Spiralfeder. Lass sie mal weg und baue zusammen dann merkst du den Extremfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReneM (10. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Ideen!!! Ich werde mal schauen was ich basteln kann.


----------



## reijada (11. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte das eigentlich auch vor,
Bei der X0 9fach ging es vom Kraftaufwand anfangs so gerade eben, jetzt beim Kugelgelagerten X0 10fach ist das kürzen gar nicht nötig.

@ simplon dot net:

Schönes Bike!

Nur, wo hast du an dem Rad das Gewicht versteckt. 
Der Rahmen von Maries  Raven ist fast 200g schwerer, das fertige Bike liegt aber unter 8Kg. 
Kurbel ist klar, Sind es die Laufräder?


----------



## ReneM (17. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

also ich habe den Drehgriff demontiert und das Rad auf aktuellen Deore 10fach Shifter und Schaltwerk umgebaut. Kassette und Kette 10fach hatte ich eh da. Er kommt mit dem Schalter gut zurecht und nun ist der Griff auch nicht mehr so dick (Drehgriff) was die Erreichbarkeit des Bremshebels verbessert. Hat sich also gelohnt und der kleine Mann ist nun ganz stolz, dass er 10 Gänge hat und alle anderen nur 8 ;-)

Gruß

René


----------



## AndiK75 (18. Mai 2018)

Wir haben nun wieder Zuwachs in unsrem Fuhrpark bekommen.
Ein Mosso 26“

Ausstattung:
Mosso Rahmen 13“ (Ali Express)
Carbon Gabel (Ali Express)
Steuersatz Aest (Ali Express)
Vorbau (Ali Express) wird durch noch einen KCNC
Lenker Race Face (Ali Express)
Sattelstütze Carbon (Ali Express)
Sattel Titan Variante von Ben
Laufradsatz (Ali Express)
Kurbel und Tretlager Sram GX von Ramlon
Schaltung SLX 11fach
Bremsen XT 8000











Alles in allem inkl. Flasche und Halter unter 9kg



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## wombel74 (19. Mai 2018)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Rad


----------



## dewenni (19. Mai 2018)

Hier der Fuhrpark meiner Tochter.  Das Laufrad wird immer noch gerne genommen, obwohl Sie auf dem Fahrrad seit letztem Sommer auch schon 200km abgespult hat.





Grüße
Sven


----------



## Griebnitzseefee (20. Mai 2018)

Unser Knirps fährt seit diesem Frühjahr ein 20 Zoll GT Stomper.


----------



## frogster (21. Mai 2018)

Das 16" Specialized von meinem Sohn aktuell zum Verkauf.


----------



## Schibbl (22. Mai 2018)

frogster schrieb:


> Das 16" Specialized von meinem Sohn aktuell zum Verkauf.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 731923


Die Scheibenbremsenaufnahme ist ja der Hammer. Hast du diese selbst hergestellt oder kann man sie irgendwo kaufen?


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Mai 2018)

Schibbl schrieb:


> (...) kann man sie irgendwo kaufen?


Kann man kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_wob (22. Mai 2018)

Es war Zeit für 24"

Univega Rahmen neu aufgebaut.






(Das 20" Poison im Hintergrund steht zum Verkauf =>Bikemarkt)


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Mai 2018)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Die Scheibenbremsenaufnahme ist ja der Hammer. Hast du diese selbst hergestellt oder kann man sie irgendwo kaufen?


oder im Bikemarkt
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/996289-a2z-universal-scheibenbremsenadapter


----------



## svenkuehn (27. Mai 2018)

Moritz' neues Bike - pünktlich zum Sommeranfang: 8543g (ohne Trinkflasche) 

_specifications attached._


----------



## DerFrieda (29. Mai 2018)

Nachdem ich nun viel mitgelesen und mir Ideen geholt habe hier mal das fertige Rad von meinem Sohn.

Probefahrt folgt am kommenden Wochenende.


----------



## KIV (29. Mai 2018)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun viel mitgelesen und mir Ideen geholt habe hier mal das fertige Rad von meinem Sohn.
> 
> Probefahrt folgt am kommenden Wochenende.


Sieht cool aus, sag doch noch was zu den Teilen..!


----------



## DerFrieda (29. Mai 2018)

Teileliste folgt...liegt im Keller.


----------



## Linipupini (29. Mai 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Sieht cool aus, sag doch noch was zu den Teilen..!


Silber/schwarz kommt immer gut!  das meiste kann man ja erkennen
Poison Rahmen in raw?
Ali Gabel
PLP Kurbel
andere verbaute Komponenten würden mich interessieren.


----------



## DerFrieda (29. Mai 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Silber/schwarz kommt immer gut!  das meiste kann man ja erkennen
> Poison Rahmen in raw?
> Ali Gabel
> PLP Kurbel
> andere verbaute Komponenten würden mich interessieren.




Sehr gut erkannt. Alles richtig.

Den Rahmen habe ich von den Canti Sockeln befreit. Mit etwas "Feinschliff" passen da auch die Little Joe in 20x2,0 rein. 

Rest folgt wie gesagt heute Abend.


----------



## DerFrieda (30. Mai 2018)

Ok...ist nicht gestern Abend...

Also wie Linipupini schon erkannt hat:

Poison Rahmen in Raw ohne Canti Sockel (1585g)
Carbon Gabel von Ali (348g)
PLP Kurbel (597g)

Bremse Magura MT4 mit 160er Storm SL Scheiben (668g)
Sattel und Pedale von Robin
Sattelstütze ist eine gekürzte Cannondale aus der Teilekiste (271g)
Lenkergriffe Spank Spoon Grom Kids 
Lenker gekürzter Specialized (550mm)
Laufräder von Ginkgo gebraucht hier ausm Bikemarkt mit Novatec Nabe (1419g)
Reifen Schwalbe Little Joe in 20x2,0....passen nur mit Nachbehandlung hinten rein (914g)
Schläuche Schwalbe (212g)
Steuersatz Stronglight
Schaltwerk Sram X0 9-fach (197g)
Trigger Sram X0 (110g)

Gewicht liegt fahrfertig lt. der Chinatown Kofferwaage bei 7860g.

Wie gesagt, die Probefahrt folgt am Wochenende....bin sehr gespannt wie das mit den bremsen klappt. Das sind ja für die Gewichtsklasse echte Anker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (30. Mai 2018)

DerFrieda schrieb:


> Reifen Schwalbe Little Joe in 20x2,0....passen nur mit Nachbehandlung hinten rein (914g)
> Schläuche Schwalbe (212g)


was ist da nachbehandelt worden? seitliche Noppen weggeschliffen?
warum sind diese Schläuche so schwer?
der Schwalbe 7C Extralight wiegt 95gr., kostet bei bike-components auch nur 6,50€


----------



## DerFrieda (30. Mai 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> was ist da nachbehandelt worden? seitliche Noppen weggeschliffen?



Die äußeren Noppen habe ich ca. halbiert. Geht mit einer neuen Klinge im Teppichmesser ganz gut.

Ob jetzt 190g oder 212g für die Schläuche ist mir erstmal Wurscht. Hatte die noch von meinem Bullitt VR liegen, sind die normalen SV7 und haben nix gekostet...jedenfalls nicht aktuell.


----------



## freaky79 (30. Mai 2018)

Hier ist das bike von meinem Sohn. 
Rhhmen war mal ein cube kid.
Kompletter Neuaufbau mit innenverlegte Züge, cantisockel und Zug gegenhalter entfernt  .
Neu Pulver lassen.


----------



## paradox (30. Mai 2018)

Bisschen zu lange Gabel, aber ansonsten interessanter Aufbau


----------



## freaky79 (30. Mai 2018)

Von der bauhöhe gleich wie eine 24 Zoll federgabel


----------



## Linipupini (30. Mai 2018)

freaky79 schrieb:


> Von der bauhöhe gleich wie eine 24 Zoll federgabel


kommt daher wie ein 70er Jahre Chopper, evtl. liegt es aber auch nur an der Bildeinstellung, aber ich glaube auch das die Gabel viel zu lang von der Bauhöhe ist
Frage: warum labelt man einen Cube Rahmen um auf Treck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freaky79 (30. Mai 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> kommt daher wie ein 70er Jahre Chopper, evtl. liegt es aber auch nur an der Bildeinstellung, aber ich glaube auch das die Gabel viel zu lang von der Bauhöhe ist
> Frage: warum labelt man einen Cube Rahmen um auf Treck?


 Mein Sohn fand die Schrift toll.
Heute wird die erste Probefahrt gemacht. Mal schauen wie es klappt und wie seine Meinung dazu ist


----------



## Koohgie (31. Mai 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## Koohgie (31. Mai 2018)

Soo. . Fast fertig... Nur noch Kleinigkeiten. Anfangsgewicht, war 11kg aktuell sind es noch 8.8kg.... Es sind noch evtl 300 drinn.   Aber das wird es nicht wert sein.  Vielleicht findet sich ne carbon Gabel mit passender einbau Höhe und Breite ...


----------



## paradox (1. Juni 2018)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> Soo. . Fast fertig... Nur noch Kleinigkeiten. Anfangsgewicht, war 11kg aktuell sind es noch 8.8kg.... Es sind noch evtl 300 drinn.   Aber das wird es nicht wert sein.  Vielleicht findet sich ne carbon Gabel mit passender einbau Höhe und Breite ...




Sattelstütze, Scheibe hinten, Sattelklemme so auf den ersten Blick... ;-)


----------



## Koohgie (1. Juni 2018)

sattelstütze hab ich schon, ist halt silber… muss sie mal anbauen und guggn obs stört.... aber wären dann 60gr. der rest den du aufzählen tust macht maximal 50 gr.... die gabel würde bestimmt 200 gr. sparen, aber bisher nix passendes und bezahlbares gefunden. will bei den bremsen nicht mehr einsparen, die scheiben passen von der farbe her perfekt, sind schon relativ leicht, kleiner will ich nich gehen, die bedienkräfte sollen sich in grenzen halten... ausserdem haben Daddys bikes auch noch bedarf...


----------



## Kwietsch (1. Juni 2018)

Auf Tour mit dem ersten Bike...



Zweitrad bzw. in 2 Jahren für die Cousine:

 



Und mal von der oRangenen Seite.
Diese verd*** Farbe lässt sich nicht ordentlich ablichten.

So, mit 16 Zoll bin ich durch und das Kind fährt.


----------



## CrossX (2. Juni 2018)

Wie viel km schaffen die kleinen eigentlich mit so einem 16"?


----------



## Kwietsch (2. Juni 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie viel km schaffen die kleinen eigentlich mit so einem 16"?



Wenn ich den Leuten so glauben kann (Elternwettstreit, furchtbar) ist zwischen 3km und 30km alles dabei.

Ist mir aber Hupe, soll erstmal üben, dann schauen wir. Keins meiner Räder hat nen Tacho, aus Prinzip.


----------



## Schnegge (2. Juni 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie viel km schaffen die kleinen eigentlich mit so einem 16"?


Soviel wie es ihnen Spass macht... ...und da ist jedes Kind anders...


----------



## totti38 (7. Juni 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (15. Juni 2018)

26” Prototype Rahmen Alu Raw .....


----------



## Linipupini (15. Juni 2018)

Unbedingt so lassen, schaut mega aus
Gruss


----------



## paradox (15. Juni 2018)

so ein zartes UR. schön und mal was anderes


----------



## giant_r (16. Juni 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> 26” Prototype Rahmen Alu Raw .....


sehr schön, bloss frage ich mich, was euer nachwuchs für riesenpranken haben, dass die mit solchen griffweiten an die bremshebel kommen.
im ernst, mein wonneproppen muss echt kleine haende haben, denn die R1 waren leider suboptimal. 
was wiegt das schmuckstueck?


----------



## freaky79 (16. Juni 2018)

Ich empfehle die shimano 2 Finger hebel . Sind optimal für Kinder Hände einzustellen.


----------



## totti38 (16. Juni 2018)

freaky79 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle die shimano 2 Finger hebel . Sind optimal für Kinder Hände einzustellen.


----------



## totti38 (16. Juni 2018)

Mein Sohn fährt ebenfalls Shimano Xt (Zweifinger Hebel).
Absolut empfehlenswert da sie sehr nah zum Griff eingestellt werden können.


----------



## LemonLipstick (16. Juni 2018)

Entschuldigt bitte meine Nachlässigkeit, am Bild sind die Hebel der R1 noch nicht eingestellt. Kommt nicht mehr vor ! 

Die Hebel lassen sich sehr gut auf Kinderhände abstimmen. Mein Favorit sind allerdings Magura Mt oder wie schon vorgeschlagen die Shimano.


----------



## giant_r (16. Juni 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> . Kommt nicht mehr vor !



hab ich es doch gewusst 



LemonLipstick schrieb:


> .
> Die Hebel lassen sich sehr gut auf Kinderhände abstimmen. Mein Favorit sind allerdings Magura Mt oder wie schon vorgeschlagen die Shimano.



die r1 sind bei meinem kurzen definitiv suboptimal, die fahre ich jetzt. aber eben es gibt ja alternativen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumibrei (20. Juni 2018)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Mein großer kam mit einem X9 Trigger und X0 / XTR Schaltwerk super zurecht. Aktuell fährt er an seinem Hot Rock eine Saint / Zee Kombi und kommt damit auch zurecht.
> AUs meiner Sicht ist der SRAM Trigger aber ergonomischer.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 727689 Anhang anzeigen 727690


Hi, was ist den der raw Rahmen für einer? also ich meine den Hersteller? Danke!


----------



## mick_1978! (21. Juni 2018)

Ist ein Specialized Hot Rock Disc Rahmen. Wurde aber viel Material entfernt. Züge komplett innen verlegt, Canti Sockel und Zuganschläge entfernt, Tretlager und Ständeraufnahme ausgeklinkt, etc.


----------



## Linipupini (21. Juni 2018)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Ist ein Specialized Hot Rock Disc Rahmen. Wurde aber viel Material entfernt. Züge komplett innen verlegt, Canti Sockel und Zuganschläge entfernt, Tretlager und Ständeraufnahme ausgeklinkt, etc.


Was willst du uns damit sagen? auf was bezieht sich das?


----------



## KIV (21. Juni 2018)

@Linipupini Es ist wohl dieses Rad aus dem oben zitierten Beitrag gemeint...


----------



## Linipupini (21. Juni 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> @Linipupini Es ist wohl dieses Rad aus dem oben zitierten Beitrag gemeint...


ah, ok. Danke


----------



## sisamiwe (23. Juni 2018)

gt2 schrieb:


> Neuaufbau aus einzelnen neuen Parts und vielem aus der Restekiste - 8,6 kg, reicht für die norddeutsche Tiefebene...Anhang anzeigen 691093


@gt2 

Hallo,

könntest du mir von dem Bike die Überstandshöhe sagen? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Cube Rahmen in 14" schon für unseren Junior passt.
DANKE dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (27. Juni 2018)

Moin,
hier mal das neue Bike von meinem Junior:

*Rahmen: Banshee Rampant
Dämpfer: Fox RP2 tuned*
*Gabel: Manitou Minute*

*Bremshebel: Formula The One
Bremsen: Formula The One, 160mm Bremsscheiben

Schalthebel: Shiman Saint, 10-fach
Schaltwerk: Shiman Saint, 10-fach*
*Kettenführung: Fourier*
*Kurbeln: Shimano SLX, 152mm*
*Innenlager: Race Face*
*Pedale: Welgo*
*Ritzel: Shimano Deore XT 11-36, plus Hope 40t
Kette Shimano Deore XT*

*Naben: Novatech
Felgen: SUN Ringle Single Track 24"
Speichen: DT 
Reifen: Schwalbe Black Jackl

Lenker: FSA Riser
Vorbau: Chromag 30mm
Steuersatz: Chris King
Griffe: Ergon

Sattel: SDG
Sattelstütze: Truvativ
Sattelklemme: Tune *


----------



## WODAN (27. Juni 2018)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> hier mal das neue Bike von meinem Junior:
> 
> *Rahmen: Banshee Rampant
> ...



Ich habe es auch mal "Bike der Woche" eingestellt, bitte fleißig für mich wählen ;-)

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2283535?in=set


----------



## zr0wrk (3. Juli 2018)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch mal "Bike der Woche" eingestellt, bitte fleißig für mich wählen.


Die abgegebenen Stimmen entscheiden nicht darüber, welches Bike BdW wird. Abgesehen davon finde ich auch nicht, dass es das Zeug zum BdW hat, obwohl dein Kleiner das naturgemäß ganz anders sieht.


----------



## KIV (3. Juli 2018)

Gegen die Kiste wirds auf jeden Fall schwer:




https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2279795


----------



## Deleted 23985 (3. Juli 2018)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch mal "Bike der Woche" eingestellt, bitte fleißig für mich wählen ;-)
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2283535?in=set


rein vom Rad her ist es ja ordentlich, aber der Farbenmix schüttelt mich so, dass ich den Stern nicht treffe


----------



## WODAN (3. Juli 2018)

Dem Kleinen gefällt die Farbkombo und das ist die Hauptsache


----------



## gt2 (6. Juli 2018)

sisamiwe schrieb:


> @gt2
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


Sorry, lese das erst jetzt...

Muss ich mal messen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, aber vielleicht hilft die Aussage, dass unser Sohn ca. 1,45 m groß ist und das Ding schon mit vernünftigem Stützenauszug fährt...

Welche Schritthöhe hat euer Junior?


----------



## LockeTirol (6. Juli 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> 26” Prototype Rahmen Alu Raw .....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 741666
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 741667


Was bedeutet Prototyp in diesem Fall? Welcher Hersteller? Sieht jedenfalls sehr gut aus!


----------



## Marxs (6. Juli 2018)

So nicht so spektakulär wie der Rest hier aber ist das erste Fahrrad unserer 2 Jährigen. Ist ein 12  Zoll. Habe das Teil in einem desolaten Zustand für 8€ bei ebay gekauft und General überholt. Seit dem geht fast nicht mehr ohne zum Kindergarten. Da sie jetzt bald 3 wird steht dann wohl in kürze was neues an. Anhand der Felge kann man denke ich den Gesamt voher-nacher Zustand ganz gut sehen.


----------



## KIV (7. Juli 2018)

Ich will hier keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, aber mach schnellstens die Stützräder ab. Die Teile sind bei Kindern mit Laufraderfahrung komplett unnötig und sogar gefährlich. Wie gesagt, mein Post gehört nicht in die Galerie, aber ich konnte nicht anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (7. Juli 2018)

Heute beim Isar Cup in Lenggries das leichteste Bike am Start......



 
Nicht unser Rad oder Kind!


----------



## sisamiwe (10. Juli 2018)

gt2 schrieb:


> Sorry, lese das erst jetzt...
> 
> Muss ich mal messen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, aber vielleicht hilft die Aussage, dass unser Sohn ca. 1,45 m groß ist und das Ding schon mit vernünftigem Stützenauszug fährt...
> 
> Welche Schritthöhe hat euer Junior?


Unser Junior hat aktuell 62cm Innenbeinlänge


----------



## gt2 (10. Juli 2018)

sisamiwe schrieb:


> Unser Junior hat aktuell 62cm Innenbeinlänge



So, habe gemessen: Beim 14 Zoll-Rahmen beträgt die Überstandshöhe (gemessen an der Linie Innenlager - Sattelspitze) 63 cm.


----------



## Marxs (11. Juli 2018)

Wir arbeiten dran. Momentan hat sie aber einfach noch zu viel Schiss und will dann nicht wenn die ab sind. Werde jetzt hinten zum üben eine Stange befestigen wo ich sie dann halten kann, damit sie merkt das nichts passieren kann.


----------



## CrossX (11. Juli 2018)

Marxs schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten dran. Momentan hat sie aber einfach noch zu viel Schiss und will dann nicht wenn die ab sind. Werde jetzt hinten zum üben eine Stange befestigen wo ich sie dann halten kann, damit sie merkt das nichts passieren kann.



Vielleicht ist sie einfach noch etwas zu jung für ein Fahrrad. Meine Tochter fühlt sich auf ihrem Laufrad auch deutlich sicherer als auf dem neuen 14" Fahrrad. Deshalb ist sie meist mit dem Laufrad unterwegs. 
Ich würde da nichts erzwingen und lieber länger beim Laufrad bleiben, anstatt zu Stützrädern oder Haltestange zu greifen. Damit machst du den Schritt zum eigenständigen fahren nicht unbedingt leichter.


----------



## Marxs (11. Juli 2018)

Nein erzwingen würde ich es nie. Es ist aber so das sie ihr Fahrrad liebt und auch so oft es geht damit fahren möchte. Und da geht es halt momentan noch nicht ohne Stützräder oder Stange. Bin aber auch der Meinung das man schon recht früh ohne lernen sollte da es sonst später umso schwieriger wird die Kinder davon weg zu bekommen. Werden es wohl einfach ab und zu ohne probieren um sie langsam daran zu gewöhnen. Wichtig ist ja immer noch das sie Spaß hat und Angstfrei fährt.


----------



## CrossX (11. Juli 2018)

Bei mir waren es nach dem Umstieg von Laufrad auf das erste Fahrrad zwei Nachmittage, danach konnte sie alleine fahren, Bremsen und auch wieder anfahren. Weil es bei uns aber sehr hügelig ist, müssen wir immer erst mit dem Auto los zum richtigen Fahrrad fahren. Sonst muss sie mehr schieben als das sie fährt.
Im Flachland würde das Laufrad weil schon in der Ecke verstauben


----------



## zr0wrk (11. Juli 2018)

Unser Kleiner ist bis zu seinem vierten Geburtstag Laufrad gefahren, dann haben wir ihn auf ein Fahrrad gesetzt, die Sattelhöhe angepasst und er ist losgefahren. Hat noch einige Nachmittage gedauert, ehe das mit dem Sortieren der Füße auf die Pedale beim Losfahren reibungslos klappte, aber das war super easy für uns.


----------



## Marxs (11. Juli 2018)

Habe heute mal ein paar interessante Dinge zum Thema Stützräder gelesen..war mir alles gar nicht so bewusst das die Fahrtechnik da durch ganz falsch gelernt wird und es hinterher dann noch komplizierter wird das fahren zu lernen. Die Teile kommen sofort weg und wenn es nicht ohne funktioniert wird weiter auf dem Laufrad geübt Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docade (11. Juli 2018)

Noch rechtzeitig vorm Urlaub fertiggeworden, Selbstbruzzler 2.0
Ich sags lieber gleich, Gewicht war nicht das primäre Ziel.
VG


----------



## KIV (11. Juli 2018)

Sieht doch cool aus. Allerdings hatte ich auf dem ersten Bild gedacht, dass da noch der Dämpfer fehlt. 

Mini-Kritik: Der Spacerturm überm Vorbau wäre mir zu hoch. Gibt’s noch einen Rahmen, der auf die Gabel wartet..?
Und die Vbake-Sockel kannste doch noch rausdrehen und ein paar Gramm sparen. Dafür gibt’s bei Bedarf Abdeckungen, zumindest in den meisten Maßen.
Für den Einsatz im Dreck (ist ja offensichtlich geplant) könntest Du am Unterrohr den Schaltzug mit nem Liner einpacken, damit die Schaltung auch dauerhaft gut läuft. Es gibt auch Endhülsen mit Aufnahme für den Liner, zB von Jagwire.
Aber auf jeden Fall ist das jetzt schon ein echt cooles Teil. Welche LR-Größe ist das eigentlich..?


----------



## docade (11. Juli 2018)

Mir gefällt das mit dem Spacer-Turm auch nicht, aber da es 24er ist, sollen die Teile eigentlich noch mal ans 26er passen. Vielleicht ändere ich's aber trotzdem noch.
Viel Gelände wird das Rad nicht sehen, norddt. Flachland.
Die Sockel hab ich versucht zu entfernen, scheinen mir aber im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger MX20 irgendwie fest zu sein?!


----------



## mwcycles (11. Juli 2018)

Soo dramatisch ist das mit den Stützrädern nun auch nicht... mein Kleiner war mit 2 Jahren flott mit dem Laufrad unterwegs, hatte aber keinerlei Übung mit dem pedalieren - schweren Herzens habe ich dann doch Stützräder montiert! Aber nicht für lange, mit 2 Jahren und 7 Monaten fuhr er sicher ohne.
Ach ja, Galerie, jetzt ist er 6 , fast 7 und dieses Bike ist auch schon bald zu klein:





Als BMX - Racer ist er mit dem 20" noch glücklich, auch wenn er nach Fohrenmeinung schon lange auf ein 24" oder gar 26" gehört...


----------



## giant_r (12. Juli 2018)

docade schrieb:


> Noch rechtzeitig vorm Urlaub fertiggeworden, Selbstbruzzler 2.0
> Ich sags lieber gleich, Gewicht war nicht das primäre Ziel.
> VG


ist schön geworden, bitte eine liste mit teilen und gewichten, gerne im eigenen faden.


----------



## knuuth (13. Juli 2018)

Marxs schrieb:


> Habe heute mal ein paar interessante Dinge zum Thema Stützräder gelesen..war mir alles gar nicht so bewusst das die Fahrtechnik da durch ganz falsch gelernt wird und es hinterher dann noch komplizierter wird das fahren zu lernen. Die Teile kommen sofort weg und wenn es nicht ohne funktioniert wird weiter auf dem Laufrad geübt Danke für den Hinweis



Will Offtopic nicht weiter strapazieren, aber 
Ich hab es bei unserem kleinen so gemacht, dass ich beim Umstieg vom Laufrad zum Kinderrad erst mal einfach die Pedale abmontiert habe. So hat er sich recht schnell an das Rad gewöhnt und war immer sicher mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden.

Als er dann sehr sicher mit dem Rad rum-ge-rollert ist, habe ich die Pedal wieder hin gemacht. So hatte er das Fahrradfahren an einem Nachmittag gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (7. August 2018)

Letztes Wochenende fertig geworden: *Early Rider Belter 16"*. Umbau auf Scheibenbremsen, Tuning und farbliche Umgestaltung hier und da. Hab das fertige Teil noch gar nicht gewogen, ist aber sicherlich nicht schwerer geworden. Die Liste der Modifikationen lässt sich im zugehörigen Aufbauthread und im Fotoalbum nachvollziehen.





Am Sonntag war es dann auch gleich mit auf dem Berg, wo der Kleine damit mehr als 20 km abgefahren ist.


----------



## dermerz (7. August 2018)

So, nachdem ich nun über Monate mitgelesen habe wird es an der Zeit euch mal das Bike meines Juniors zu zeigen.
Cannondale Trail 24 mit den Änderungen:
Naben, Speichen, Kassette, Kette, Vorbau, Griffe - alles Ali
Wechsler SLX, Trigger XT, Lenker, Bremsen, Gabel Noleen MegaAir (vorgespannt, baut gleich hoch auf wie die davor montierte 24") - alles Ricardo
Felgen Erdmann - ebay (ja, ich hab mich gewagt, das selber zusammen zu stellen... war Premiere, hat aber ganz gut geklappt)
Gewicht? keine Ahnung, aber deutlich leichter als am Anfang auf jeden Fall.


----------



## ASt (8. August 2018)

dermerz schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich nun über Monate mitgelesen habe wird es an der Zeit euch mal das Bike meines Juniors zu zeigen.
> Cannondale Trail 24 mit den Änderungen:
> Naben, Speichen, Kassette, Kette, Vorbau, Griffe - alles Ali
> Wechsler SLX, Trigger XT, Lenker, Bremsen, Gabel Noleen MegaAir (vorgespannt, baut gleich hoch auf wie die davor montierte 24") - alles Ricardo
> ...


Was wiegt der Rahmen? Ich bin gerade dabei für mein Sohn ein 24 aufzubauen, suche einen leichten Rahmen dafür.


----------



## dermerz (8. August 2018)

ASt schrieb:


> Was wiegt der Rahmen? Ich bin gerade dabei für mein Sohn ein 24 aufzubauen, suche einen leichten Rahmen dafür.


hab den nackten Rahmen leider nie gewogen...


----------



## joglo (8. August 2018)

ASt schrieb:


> Was wiegt der Rahmen? Ich bin gerade dabei für mein Sohn ein 24 aufzubauen, suche einen leichten Rahmen dafür.



Ich habe auch ein Cannondale 24 aufgebaut (Details hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zei...-kleinen-galerie.558817/page-69#post-14762435), der Rahmen ist zu empfehlen und wiegt laut meiner Waage mit Steuersatz 1582g, Serienanbauteile und LRS sind aber kaum zu gebrauchen. Die Kurbel hat ein 36KB, bei 12-28 hinten gehts da keinen Hügel hoch, @dermerz hat das Problem scheinbar mit einer 40 oder 42 Kassette hinten gut gelöst.


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (8. August 2018)

Hallöchen,
Ich selber habe für unseren Junior ein 20 Zoll Bike aufgebaut.
Anbei der Link wenn einer mal schauen möchte.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/black-or-white-poison-ethanol-20-aufbau.865047/


Für einen 24 Zoll Aufbau finde ich auch diesen Rahmen sehr interessant. Preis/ Gewicht ist auch voll i.O..
Farbe ist gegenüber dem Bild schwarz.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/142645417166

Es gibt diesen Rahmen auch mit Starrgabel einfach mal schauen.


----------



## below (8. August 2018)

docade schrieb:


> Noch rechtzeitig vorm Urlaub fertiggeworden, Selbstbruzzler 2.0
> Ich sags lieber gleich, Gewicht war nicht das primäre Ziel.
> VG



Sehr cool geworden. Mein "Kleiner" fährt auch das FSR. Hast Du da einfach ne 26er Gabel montiert, oder sind dafür irgendwelche Umbauarbeiten notwendig? Die Standard Gabel ist nämlich mehr als Schrott und ne 26er könnte ich danach weiter verwenden.


----------



## ASt (8. August 2018)

Tobi-Wan Kenobi schrieb:


> Für einen 24 Zoll Aufbau finde ich auch diesen Rahmen sehr interessant. Preis/ Gewicht ist auch voll i.O..
> Farbe ist gegenüber dem Bild schwarz.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/142645417166
> Es gibt diesen Rahmen auch mit Starrgabel einfach mal schauen.


Laut Poison ist bei Zyankali die Oberrohrlänge 560 mm.


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (8. August 2018)

Laut Anzeige in der Bucht steht 542 mm für die Oberrohrlänge.
Grüße


----------



## ASt (8. August 2018)

Tobi-Wan Kenobi schrieb:


> Laut Anzeige in der Bucht steht 542 mm für die Oberrohrlänge.
> Grüße


Ich habe keinen Grund dem Hersteller nicht zu vertrauen. Und wenn es auch so ist, verglichen mit anderen 480 bis 500 ist es auch seehr lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASt (11. August 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Cannondale 24 aufgebaut (Details hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zei...-kleinen-galerie.558817/page-69#post-14762435), der Rahmen ist zu empfehlen und wiegt laut meiner Waage mit Steuersatz 1582g, Serienanbauteile und LRS sind aber kaum zu gebrauchen. Die Kurbel hat ein 36KB, bei 12-28 hinten gehts da keinen Hügel hoch, @dermerz hat das Problem scheinbar mit einer 40 oder 42 Kassette hinten gut gelöst.


Dein Bike ist echt schön geworden. Ich suche jetzt auch aktiv nach Cannondale 24 für den Umbau und beschaffe langsam Leichtteile. Könntest Du bitte sagen, welche Länge die Innenlagerwelle hatte und welche Du eingebaut hast? Danke!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (11. August 2018)

Fabis  neuer Rennsemmel


----------



## WODAN (13. August 2018)

Mahlzeit,

hier mein low-budget BMX Projekt für den Junior (7 Jahre alt):

Ausgangsbasis war der "Definitive BMX Junior" Rahmen bei RCZ im Ausverkauf für gerade mal schlanke 23€ (ohne Versand), so dass ich mit den Teilen aus meiner Restekiste (Vorbau,Kurbel, Innenlager, Kettenblatt, Pedale, Griffe, Kleinteile) gerade mal bei einem Invest von knapp 170€ blieb.

Teileliste (inklusive Versandkosten!)

-Rahmen: Definitiv Junior, neu bei RCZ für 31 Euro 
-Gabel: Felt BMX, neu bei ebay 21€ 
-Sattel/Stütze Kombi: Velo, 16€
-Steuersatz: VP, neu für 8€
-Sattelklemme: CNC, neu für 2€
-Laufradsatz Reifen: Felt/Maxxis gebraucht für 60 Euro
-Schläuche: Schwalbe, neu für 10€
-Lenker: Carbonemeny, neu bei ebay für 22€
-Kurbel/Innenlager: Truvativ gekürzt mit XTR Innenlager, vorhanden
-Vorbau: Syntace Superforce, vorhanden
-Bremsen: Avid: vorhanden
-Ritzel/Kette: Shimano, vorhanden


Der Junior und ich sind zufrieden!


----------



## zr0wrk (13. August 2018)

WODAN schrieb:


> (...)hier mein low-budget BMX Projekt für den Junior (...)


Schöne Sache, aber die Reifen kommen mir ein wenig schwachbrüstig vor. Da würde ich wohl noch mal nachlegen.


----------



## WODAN (13. August 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Schöne Sache, aber die Reifen kommen mir ein wenig schwachbrüstig vor. Da würde ich wohl noch mal nachlegen.



Das hat ein Race BMX so an sich ;-)


----------



## zr0wrk (13. August 2018)

WODAN schrieb:


> Das hat ein Race BMX so an sich ;-)


Naja, manche mehr, andere weniger. Die wenigen BMX-Räder, auf denen ich bislang gesessen habe, sahen eher so aus (aber vielleicht waren das auch keine Racer):


----------



## WODAN (13. August 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Naja, manche mehr, andere weniger. Die wenigen BMX-Räder, auf denen ich bislang gesessen habe, sahen eher so aus (aber vielleicht waren das auch keine Racer):



Jep, das ist kein Race.


----------



## dimi_g (13. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben für unseren Burschen am Samstag nach langer Recherche das Orbea gekauft. Das Kubike, dass 2 Kindern sehr gut gedient hat, wurde nun zu einem günstigen Preis an eine befreundete Familie verkauft. Jetzt, nach ein paar ersten Kilometern auf dem Orbea bin ich und unser Sohn sichtlich begeistert. 
An der Stelle allen Forenteilnehmern ein großes Dankeschön für eure wertvollen Beiträge! 
Anbei zwei Bilder.

Viele Grüße und allzeit gute Fahrt für unsere Kleinen!


----------



## joch3nlafave (14. August 2018)

Weiß hier evtl. jemand ob man irgendwo 14 Zoll Felgen bekommt? Oder auch ganze Laufradsätze? Wäre für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (15. August 2018)

LRS von Early Rider gibts einzeln in 14". Allerdings mit deren unorthodoxen Achsmaß. Musst du aber direkt in UK oder über Händler anfragen.

EDIT: Ach ja, vergessen ... Ist natürlich für Laufräder, also ohne Antrieb.


----------



## KIV (15. August 2018)

joch3nlafave schrieb:


> Weiß hier evtl. jemand ob man irgendwo 14 Zoll Felgen bekommt? Oder auch ganze Laufradsätze? Wäre für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar!


Vielleicht von Kubikes..?


----------



## wolfsgut (15. August 2018)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> hier mein low-budget BMX Projekt für den Junior (7 Jahre alt):



Hi, wenn ihr keine BMX Rennen fahrt,dann würde ich dem kleinen so dicke Mäntel wie möglich montieren. Schont die Felgen und sieht besser aus.
Cooles Bike


----------



## WODAN (15. August 2018)

wolfsgut schrieb:


> Hi, wenn ihr keine BMX Rennen fahrt,dann würde ich dem kleinen so dicke Mäntel wie möglich montieren. Schont die Felgen und sieht besser aus.
> Cooles Bike



Hi,
Der Rahmen und natürlich dann auch die Laufräder sind 20"/ETRTO 451 ;-)

Das schränkt alles etwas ein.

VG


----------



## wolfsgut (15. August 2018)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hi,
> Der Rahmen und natürlich dann auch die Laufräder sind 20"/ETRTO 451 ;-)
> 
> Das schränkt alles etwas ein.
> ...



Jaman,dem ist wohl so....... cooles Bike ...Daumen hoch. Wir sind grad auch nur noch BMX am fahren. Die Kids finden es cool und Papa hat mal wieder das BMX Fieber erwischt .
Ride on


----------



## Marxs (16. August 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Ich will hier keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, aber mach schnellstens die Stützräder ab. Die Teile sind bei Kindern mit Laufraderfahrung komplett unnötig und sogar gefährlich. Wie gesagt, mein Post gehört nicht in die Galerie, aber ich konnte nicht anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marxs (16. August 2018)

Jetzt wo ich Urlaub habe konnte wir mal raus und üben...klappt ganz gut für das 3. mal...danke euch für die Tips nie mehr Stützräder..beim nächsten Kind gibt es so was nicht


----------



## Marxs (16. August 2018)

Meine Fresse irgendwann war ich aus der Puste...und der Rücken erst... und sie...nein Papa ich will weiter üben


----------



## bikeandi1974 (16. August 2018)

Perfekt, das schweißt zusammen. Bei dem Wetter sowieso


----------



## joch3nlafave (17. August 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Vielleicht von Kubikes..?


Guter Tipp. Danke. Aber die haben auch nur 16 Zoll Laufräder...wäre ganz heiss auf dieses Commencal gewesen:

https://www.commencal-store.de/Mobile/rahmen-ramones-14-turquoise-2017-c2x22400420

Heisses Teil...hätte ich mehr Zeit für die Fertigstellung, würde ich die Felgen bei Aliexpress ordern...


----------



## devil77 (17. August 2018)

Anbei "schon wieder" ein Earlyrider und nichts aufregends wie Extremumbau mit Scheibe usw.. 
Dem Kind fehlt es zwar noch an 1-2 cm Innnenbeinlänge aber mann kann ja schon anfangen mit bauen. Soweit passt schon mal alles nur die Speichennippel werden noch in Rot gehalten und die V-Brakes müssen optisch noch angepasst werden. Aber momentan ist alles egal an dem Bike - das Kind ist nur total happy das es endlich einen Fahrradständer bekommen hat. Am 14'er Kubike wollte ich einfach keine haben.


----------



## zr0wrk (17. August 2018)

devil77 schrieb:


> Anbei "schon wieder" ein Earlyrider und nichts aufregends wie Extremumbau mit Scheibe usw..


Nice. Aber warum so ein fetter Lenker? 25,4 mm stehen dem Kinderbike imho besser. 

BTW: Was sind das für Reifen? Maxx Daddy? Wie breit bauen die auf den Felgen?


----------



## devil77 (17. August 2018)

Lenker war schon im Original so dran und in echt finde ich den gar nicht schlecht. So vom Gesamtbild her.
Reifen sind MaxxDaddy und sind exakt 43mm breit.


----------



## ccpirat (18. August 2018)

Schönes Early Rider.
Es scheinen ja die ganz neuen Pedale dran zu sein.
Kannst du du mal auf die Waage legen?

Danke!


----------



## zr0wrk (19. August 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Es scheinen ja die ganz neuen Pedale dran zu sein.


Das scheinen diese hier zu sein. Werden auf AliExpress immer mit 245 g angegeben.


----------



## ccpirat (19. August 2018)

Sind sie fast, die bei Early Rider sehen aber nach Kunststoff aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillbill (19. August 2018)

Nachdem der Kleine noch zu kurz fürs 16er ist aber doch schon gern im Pumptrack fährt, nun also mit flacherem Lenker und "Pegs"


----------



## joglo (19. August 2018)

Gestern ist das 24er fertig geworden, dass ich für die Kids eines Freundes aufgebaut habe. Sollte nicht zu teuer werden, deshalb alles streng nach Budget. Die Basis war ein 24er Maxx, die schon vor Jahren gute Kinderbikes gebaut haben, ist nur recht ruhig geworden um die Rosenheimer. Hab das Rad im gutem Zustand für 60€ kaufen können. 11Kg, aber 160mm 3fach Kurbel und Billig Brems/Schaltgriff Kombos. Kurbel 145mm von Sinz, FSA34T KB, Kettenschutz alles über Monate gebraucht gekauft. Dazu noch Deore 9fach STI (geht weich wie Butter, sollten Kinder auch klar kommen), Deore Schaltwerk (passt dann auch zu den original verbauten Naben) und 11-32Kassette aus meiner Restekiste, wie auch Bremsgriffe, Sattel und gebrauchte Griffe (halten mit dem Haarspray meiner Frau auch ein zweites Leben ;-)). Lenker, Aheadabdeckung und Sattelstütze von Ali, vorallem um die knapp 40cm Sattelstütze mit 31,4mm (riesen Prügel...) zu ersetzen.



   
Soweit, 9,8Kg Bike für alles zusammen ca. 180€.


----------



## kona86 (22. August 2018)

Hier mal das 26er von meinem Großen. 9,7 kg so wie es da steht.


----------



## Bikeracer79 (23. August 2018)

Das Bike meines 7Jährigen Sohns ..
24“ alles was im Keller noch rum stand.


----------



## jumibrei (23. August 2018)

devil77 schrieb:


> Anbei "schon wieder" ein Earlyrider und nichts aufregends wie Extremumbau mit Scheibe usw..
> Dem Kind fehlt es zwar noch an 1-2 cm Innnenbeinlänge aber mann kann ja schon anfangen mit bauen. Soweit passt schon mal alles nur die Speichennippel werden noch in Rot gehalten und die V-Brakes müssen optisch noch angepasst werden. Aber momentan ist alles egal an dem Bike - das Kind ist nur total happy das es endlich einen Fahrradständer bekommen hat. Am 14'er Kubike wollte ich einfach keine haben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 763558 Anhang anzeigen 763559 Anhang anzeigen 763560 Anhang anzeigen 763561


Hi, was hast Du denn für einen ultrakurzen Hebie Ständer verbaut? Die fangen doch erst bei 20" an. Hast Du denn gekürzt?


----------



## reijada (24. August 2018)

kona86 schrieb:


> Hier mal das 26er von meinem Großen. 9,7 kg so wie es da steht.


9,7 Kg, einfach,V- brakes und Starrgabel...schon ein Klopper


----------



## MS1980 (25. August 2018)

Kommt drauf an was man dafür ausgeben will.
Das 24" weiter oben finde ich TOP für den Preis.


----------



## kona86 (25. August 2018)

reijada schrieb:


> 9,7 Kg, einfach,V- brakes und Starrgabel...schon ein Klopper



Es ist kein Leichtbau. Aber bei einem Rahmengewicht von fast 2kg und richtigen Reifen ist das immer noch ok.


----------



## docade (25. August 2018)

below schrieb:


> Sehr cool geworden. Mein "Kleiner" fährt auch das FSR. Hast Du da einfach ne 26er Gabel montiert, oder sind dafür irgendwelche Umbauarbeiten notwendig? Die Standard Gabel ist nämlich mehr als Schrott und ne 26er könnte ich danach weiter verwenden.


Sorry, war lang nicht mehr "hier", ein anderes Projekt hatte erstmal Vorrang.
Ja, ich hab eine 26er Gabel montiert, ist eine Rock Shox WC Carbon 100mm, ich glaube aus '11. ist recht leicht. Einbau ist kein Problem, die Front kommt dadurch nur etwas hoch, aber sie ließe sich noch auf 80 traveln. Der Grund war derselbe; 26er Teile lassen sich einfach und günstig finden und können weiterverwendet werden. Daher wollte ich auch zunächst den Schaft nicht kürzen, was aber zu so nem hohen spacerturm führt.
VG
Wenn Interesse besteht stell ich noch mal ne Teileliste ein oder PN, das ist ja hier eigentlich ne Galerie..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exinferis (12. September 2018)

Auf Basis eines Trek Fuel EX 6 Rahmens neu aufgebaut. Schien noch etwas groß am Anfang, nach dem ersten Bikeparkbesuch hat sich diese Angst allerdings als unbegründet herausgestellt


----------



## joglo (12. September 2018)

kona86 schrieb:


> Hier mal das 26er von meinem Großen. 9,7 kg so wie es da steht.



Hätte auch eine Frage zu Eurem Bike: ist das eine Kubike o.ä. Kurbel mit festen Kettenblatt? Hinten sieht das nach 9 oder 10 fach aus, richtig? Funktioniert das einwandfrei? Gab hier schon Stimmen die behauptet haben mehr als 8-fach geht mit den Kurbeln mit festen Blatt nicht...
Ich selber hab eine Woom-Kurbel mit 9-fach ohne Probleme verbaut, wäre gut das auch für Kubike Kurbeln bestätigt zu bekommen. Danke


----------



## kona86 (20. September 2018)

Richtig, die Kurbel ist von kubike. Bisher kann ich nichts negatives berichten. Ab und an fliegt vorne mal die Kette. Das war bei dem Kania, was er vorher hatte genauso.


----------



## track94 (20. September 2018)

kona86 schrieb:


> Hier mal das 26er von meinem Großen. 9,7 kg so wie es da steht.


Ist das ein Poison Rahmen .....


----------



## freaky79 (20. September 2018)

Jetzt doch mit federgabel. Alte manitou slate auf 40 mm federweg reduziert.


----------



## donb (20. September 2018)

devil77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 763561


Wow - gut gemacht.

Was ist das für ein Ständer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freaky79 (20. September 2018)

So sah es mal aus.


----------



## freaky79 (20. September 2018)

Jetzt so


----------



## KIV (20. September 2018)

donb schrieb:


> Wow - gut gemacht.
> 
> Was ist das für ein Ständer?


Da steht Hebie drauf.
Vermutlich ist von diesem jetzt ein längeres Stück Rohr über...


----------



## kona86 (21. September 2018)

track94 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Poison Rahmen .....


Ja. Rahmengröße 36cm. Wiegt fast 2kg.


----------



## knuuth (21. September 2018)

So, dann will ich auch mal wieder...
Da der Junior (10 Jahre) letztes Jahr aus seinem 24 Zoll rausgewachsen ist, geht es jetzt mit der 26 Zoll Laufradgröße weiter. Als Ragley Sympathisant, kam natürlich ein oneOne Rahmen in 14 Zoll Größe in Frage. Zuerst wurde das Rad mit der vom 24er Rad übernommenen RockShox Reba (140mm) gefahren. Allerdings war der Neid auf'm Trail, ob der von Vater/ Mutter gefahren 'dicken' RockShox Gabeln, der Art groß, dass ich 1mm Standrohr drauf gelegt habe und notgedrungen, aus dem momentan (leider) nicht gefahrenen Ragley, die 36er Fox rüber genommen hab.  Junior ist mit der neuen 'Feder' wie er im Allgemeinen die Federgabel bezeichnet, sehr zufrieden...





Und endlich kann man selber auch Kinderrad fahren, ohne sich die Knie am Lenker anzuschlagen.

Nächste Neidfaktor: Rentner Stütze aka Reverb/ Veyron/ ..


----------



## KIV (21. September 2018)

Schönes Teil. Aber kannste die Gabel nicht noch traveln..?! Irgendwie sieht die Haltung doch nach nem Chopper aus, bzw dem Klassik-Hollandrad von meiner Frau. 
Bergauf stelle ich mir das sehr problematisch vor und wirklich agil wird das Rad auch nicht zu steuern sein...
Edith sieht gerade, dass die Gabel wohl ne Talas ist. Dann leg halt erstmal die niedrigste Stufe rein und bau vllt den Hebel ab...


----------



## zr0wrk (21. September 2018)

knuuth schrieb:


> Allerdings war der Neid (...) derart groß, dass ich 1 mm Standrohr draufgelegt habe und (...) die 36er Fox rüber genommen hab. (...) Und endlich kann man selber auch Kinderrad fahren, ohne sich die Knie am Lenker anzuschlagen.


Das sieht imho albern aus. Ist vorne zu dick, zu schwer und zu hoch. Sicher kann man diskutieren, ob 'ne Reba an so einem Bike passend ist oder nicht doch lieber 'ne Mattoc oder 'ne 34. Aber nicht alles, was dicker ist, ist auch besser. Meines Wissens hat die Reba auch nicht 35 mm Standrohre, sondern 32 mm. Bis zur Fox 36 sind es also 4 mm mehr.


----------



## knuuth (21. September 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Schönes Teil. Aber kannste die Gabel nicht noch traveln..?!



Danke!... Jep! Daher die Talas. Die kann ist via Drehknopf zw 120, 140 und 160 travel-bar. Aber die Geo des Rahmens lässt diese hohe Gabel durchaus zu. Ganz Ragley like eben....



zr0wrk schrieb:


> Das sieht imho albern aus. Ist vorne zu dick, zu schwer und zu hoch. Sicher kann man diskutieren, ob 'ne Reba an so einem Bike passend ist oder nicht doch lieber 'ne Mattoc oder 'ne 34. Aber nicht alles, was dicker ist, ist auch besser. Meines Wissens hat die Reba auch nicht 35 mm Standrohre, sondern 32 mm. Bis zur Fox 36 sind es also 4 mm mehr.



 ja, das Bike kommt so schon vorne etwas dick daher und gewinnt damit sicherlich nicht Schönheitswettbewerbe. Auch das Gewicht ist für n 'Kinderbike' jetzt dann mit knappen 13 kg sehr grenzwertig. Im 24 Zoll Bike hatte ich, wie schon mal hier "https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zei...-kleinen-galerie.558817/page-64#post-14523779" gezeigt, mit der Reba ein 26 Zoll Vorderrad drin. Diese Sitzpossition kam ihm dann sehr entgegen. Jetzt mit der Fox war ich dann sehr beeidruckt, was er so alles runter gefahren ist...

Hier mal noch ein Bild im Einsatz:




Der 1mm war auf die Lyrik im meinem Rad bezogen, auf die er immer neidisch war


----------



## Mbengston (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe ein gebrauchtes, gepflegtes Trek Superfly JR (26") für meine Tochter etwas "optimiert":




 

 
Das Bike hat gegenüber der Serienausstattung etwa 1.3kg abgespeckt. Die Änderungen:

- Reifen durch Conti X-King und Race King ausgetauscht und leichte Schläuche
- Die Tektro Bremsen durch Shimano Scheibenbremsen und KCNC Scheiben ersetzt
- Passende China Pedale (Paar 236g) statt die schweren Dinger die drauf waren
- KCNC Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker, Griffe aus der Teilekiste
- SDG Kids Sattel

Mehr geht nicht mehr...  als nächstes müsste ich den Ständer entfernen oder an Gabel, Laufräder und Schaltung/Kurbel ran ;-)


----------



## zr0wrk (17. Oktober 2018)

Endlich mit dem Bike in Finale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donb (17. Oktober 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Endlich mit dem Bike in Finale.


Wow - echt gut. Wo genau hast Du denn den Ständer dran gebaut und welcher ist es?


----------



## Tidi (17. Oktober 2018)

@zr0wrk ... und hier deine alte Gabel. Danke nochmal für den schnellen reibungslosen Ablauf. 
Von ca. 8,4 auf inzwischen unter 6,9kg, bei sehr überschaubaren Kosten.


----------



## Hille2001 (17. Oktober 2018)

@Mbengston

Mit den paar Teilen 1300g?
Find ich heftig
Das Ursprungsgewicht von 12.65kg find ich trotz 1x11 Fach schon viel


----------



## Mbengston (17. Oktober 2018)

Ja das stimmt.. die NX ist kein Leichtgewicht und die Gabel auch nicht. Die Laufräder wirken auf mich auch recht schwer und der Rahmen dürfte ohne Frage wohl auch eher auf der schweren Seite sein. Es zeigt mal wieder, wie wenig sich die grossen Hersteller Gedanken zum Gewicht von Kinderrädern machen..


----------



## zr0wrk (18. Oktober 2018)

donb schrieb:


> Wow - echt gut. Wo genau hast Du denn den Ständer dran gebaut und welcher ist es?


Der Ständer ist mit zwei Klemmplatten hinterm Tretlager montiert. Ist ein Contec-Mittelbauständer, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Leider zu schwer für meinen Geschmack, aber der Kleine wollte ihn unbedingt und dem Zustand der Endstopfen und Pedale ist er sicher zuträglich.


Tidi schrieb:


> @zr0wrk ... und hier deine alte Gabel. Danke nochmal für den schnellen reibungslosen Ablauf.


Gerne doch.  
Wenn du eh keine Bremse an der Gabel montierst, mach doch die Aufnahmen noch weg. Spart Gewicht und sieht sauberer aus.


----------



## Tidi (19. Oktober 2018)

Ja war auch mein erster Gedanke. Aber werd die Sockel dran lassen, um den Wiederverkaufswert zu erhalten, hauptsächlich aber, um demnächst mal den oldschool Rücktritt rauszuwerfen und 2 V-Brakes dranzubauen.


----------



## MrHyde (20. Oktober 2018)

Hier mein erstes motorisiertes Kinderfahrrad, ein zum 24" E-Plusbike umgebautes Ghost 24 Disc. Der Vortrieb des kleinen Motörchens ist brachial bei 40kg Gesamtgewicht, Fahrer plus Rad.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (20. Oktober 2018)

falscher Bereich -> Bitte!


----------



## MrHyde (21. Oktober 2018)

superpink schrieb:


> falscher Bereich -> Bitte!


Echt? Ich habe hier schon einiges beigetragen, und im emtbnews Forum fange ich doch nicht einsam einen Kinderfahrrad-Bereich an. Da gibt’s einen einzigen Thread bisher, und der beschäftigt sich mit Sinn und Unsinn von E-Bikes für Kinder. Hier sind viele Selberbauer wie ich ja auch, und es geht um Ideen und Tips.
Aber bitte, wenn es stört, dann einfach löschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (21. Oktober 2018)

superpink schrieb:


> falscher Bereich -> Bitte!


Quatsch ....zeigt her die Bikes eurer Kleinen ....Galerie, steht oben ...wenns ein Kinderbike ist zeigen


----------



## Deleted 23985 (21. Oktober 2018)

track94 schrieb:


> Quatsch ....zeigt her die *Bikes* eurer Kleinen ....Galerie, steht oben ...wenns ein Kinderbike ist zeigen


sagst es doch selbst!
Bikes ungleich eBikes


----------



## Tidi (21. Oktober 2018)

... und wieder was dazu gelernt! Gleich mal rüber gehen und dem Nachbarn Bescheid sagen, dass sein i8 kein Auto ist ... 

Und noch was eher Passendes - ein gezeigtes Kinderrad ... übrigens - Papa is fürs Radeln, Mama für Fuppes - und dat kommt bei raus


----------



## vw155 (21. Oktober 2018)

Das Harlekin Bike für die Achtjährige. Die Bremsleitungen werden natürlich noch gekürzt.


----------



## giant_r (21. Oktober 2018)

entschuldige wenn ich frage, ist das 26”?


----------



## vw155 (21. Oktober 2018)

Ja, das ist 26 Zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (21. Oktober 2018)

danke, wie gross ist deine tochter, wenn sie mit 8 aufs 26er passt (scheint unser Sohn ist doch eher kurz geraten...)
euch viel spass, sieht gut aus.


----------



## vw155 (21. Oktober 2018)

Die Laufradgröße ist m.E. nicht das Entscheidende. Reach und Stack passen und die Kurbeln haben die richtige Länge. Den Sattel werde ich aber vorn noch etwas stutzen müssen, dann klappt das Aufsteigen besser.


----------



## MrHyde (21. Oktober 2018)

Nice @vw155 ! Und selten!
Ich habe selbst mal ein Harlekin Bike angefangen, inklusive Farbberatung hier im Forum. Aber irgendwie war es immer das eine Bike zu viel, und so wurde es nach wenigen Ausfahrten gefleddert.


----------



## luftschaukel (29. Oktober 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> ... und wieder was dazu gelernt! Gleich mal rüber gehen und dem Nachbarn Bescheid sagen, dass sein i8 kein Auto ist ...
> 
> Und noch was eher Passendes - ein gezeigtes Kinderrad ... übrigens - Papa is fürs Radeln, Mama für Fuppes - und dat kommt bei raus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 786578



Hauptsache das Kind hat die Haare schön!


----------



## Tidi (29. Oktober 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hauptsache das Kind hat die Haare schön!


Klar, früh übt sich, was n richtiger Manta-Manni werden will!


----------



## [email protected] (30. Oktober 2018)

Nach drei Jahren auf seinem geliebten Turner wurde es für meinen Sohn allmählich etwas klein und ein anderer Rahmen musste her. Nach knapp 6 Monaten Suche konnte ich einen tollen Rahmen als Schäppchen ergattern. Alle Teile vom alten Rad konnten übernommen werden. Stütze und Kleinteile waren beim Rahmen dabei. Perfekt.

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2327088]
	
[/URL]


----------



## BOOZE (30. Oktober 2018)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nach drei Jahren auf seinem geliebten Turner wurde es für meinen Sohn allmählich etwas klein und ein anderer Rahmen musste her. Nach knapp 6 Monaten Suche konnte ich einen tollen Rahmen als Schäppchen ergattern. Alle Teile vom alten Rad konnten übernommen werden. Stütze und Kleinteile waren beim Rahmen dabei. Perfekt.


Wie groß ist dein Sohn jetzt?
Meiner will auch ein Fully, ich weis aber nicht wirklich an was ich mich orientieren soll von der grösse?


----------



## [email protected] (30. Oktober 2018)

Er ist jetzt so ca 155cm. Der 601 ist Größe S.
Ein Turner 5Spot ist gerade frei geworden. Ist er ab 140cm gefahren.
Bilder siehe Album


----------



## themountain (30. Oktober 2018)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Er ist jetzt so ca 155cm. Der 601 ist Größe S.
> Ein Turner 5Spot ist gerade frei geworden. Ist er ab 140cm gefahren.
> Bilder siehe Album


So'n Papa hät ich auch gern gehabt


----------



## BOOZE (30. Oktober 2018)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Er ist jetzt so ca 155cm. Der 601 ist Größe S.
> Ein Turner 5Spot ist gerade frei geworden. Ist er ab 140cm gefahren.
> Bilder siehe Album


Sind das 24" Räder an dem Turner?
Sehr cool das Turner.

Habe aber jetzt was gekauft und werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. Oktober 2018)

Ja, am Anfang waren da 24" Räder drin. Später dann 26". Ja, war ein gutes Rad.


----------



## hillbill (31. Oktober 2018)

...für Neffe nr.2 Schnäppchen auf der Bucht geschossen, Reifen gewechselt (Gewichtsreduktion 2x160gr), Sattelstütze gekürzt um 3cm => Sitzhöhe min. 33cm, Lenker getauscht (Kania 19mm, weitere Gewichtsersparnis 250gr!), Weihnachten kann kommen!


----------



## duc-mo (3. November 2018)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Hier mein erstes motorisiertes Kinderfahrrad, ein zum 24" E-Plusbike umgebautes Ghost 24 Disc. Der Vortrieb des kleinen Motörchens ist brachial bei 40kg Gesamtgewicht, Fahrer plus Rad.



Was ist das für ein Antrieb???


----------



## MrHyde (3. November 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Antrieb???


Ist ein Xiongda YTW-06 - mit 1450g m.W. der leichteste Nabenmotor, den es gibt. Ziel war ursprünglich ein ultraleichtes E-MTB für den Sohn, das aber unterwegs auf ein nicht ganz so leichtes Spaßbike abgebogen ist. Mit dem Motor ist das Gewicht auch nicht mehr so wichtig. Kleiner Hinweis: der Motor hat ohne Batterieunterstützung konstruktionsbedingt einen merklichen Rollwiderstand. Und anders als ein Tretlagermotor macht er an wirklich steilen Bergen schlapp, auch ein 25kg-Wicht kann damit nicht wie wir mit einem 1000 Watt Bafang Mittelmotor die Downhillstrecke rückwärts hochdonnern.


----------



## Biebertaler (4. November 2018)

Anbei mal der Fuhrpark von unserem Kleinsten (9 Jahre)


----------



## MS1980 (4. November 2018)

Son Ridley sieht man ja auch ganz selten. .. Mir gefällt der Fuhrpark. ..
Wieviel Bikes hat der Rest der Familie wenn der jüngste schon 3 hat.


----------



## BOOZE (4. November 2018)

Mich würde eher interessieren, wie groß Junior schon ist?
Das Ridley ist ja riesig


----------



## Biebertaler (5. November 2018)

@MS1980 
Ich hab gerne eher seltene Räder, mag diesen 0815 Einheitsbrei überhaupt nicht.
Aktuell platzt mein Bikekeller aus allen Nähten, einige Bikes stehen aber auch zum Verkauf.
Momentan sind es 13 Räder, verteilt aus 4 Personen. 

@BOOZE 
Der Junior ist aktuell 144 cm groß, das Ridley hat den XS Rahmen was 38 cm entspricht.
Die Sattelhöhe auf dem Bild ist auf seine Größe eingestellt, sind gestern mal ne Runde auf unserer Hausstrecke unterwegs gewesen....passt super und er kommt sehr gut damit zurecht. Man merkt direkt den Unterschied zu seinem alten 26er.
Der Junior ist schon relativ groß für sein Alter, daher kann man das auch so machen.
Mein "Großer" ist mit seinem 12 Jahren schon fast 160 cm, fährt u.a. ein 29er Cannondale mit dem "M" Rahmen


----------



## Hille2001 (8. November 2018)

So mal der aktuelle Würfel meiner Tochter
Rad geholt hier ausm Forum mit knapp 11.1kg
Neue Laufräder DT Swiss 1450 gebraucht besorgt zu einem super Preis
HR allein brachte mit neuer Scheibe und XT Kassette 320g Ersparnis
VR brachte ca 200g
Schnellspanner von CRC 122g alt zu 45g neu
Reifen waren schon so leicht 477g und 500g das ich die tubeless Idee verworfen habe
mit 130g pro Schlauch lohnt sich das gewichtstechnisch erstmal nicht

Sattel Vpace +Stütze PRC ST2 brachten 300g Ersparniss



 



 

Sattelmaß 76cm und mit gekürzten Kurbeln 145mm (Danke @kurbeltom ) SL 62cm

Pedale kommen noch dran mit 230g Wellgo WR-1
und Procraft Schaumstoff Griffe statt 81g mit 26g
dann sind wir beim Ziel Sub10 angelangt

Lenker und Vorbau wären nochmal 110g drin , XT Schaltwerk 55g
da warte ich aber auf Schnäppchen ,hat erstmal Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kumpelmagnet (9. November 2018)

Hallo, hier unser neuestes Modell, ein reines single speed Dirt Bike :
Details und Bilder : http://www.papaundsohn.de/kids-bike-5-0-dirt-bike/


----------



## Linipupini (9. November 2018)

kumpelmagnet schrieb:


> Hallo, hier unser neuestes Modell, ein reines single speed Dirt Bike :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lustig den Bremszug ums Steuerrohr gewickelt und befestigt, da gibt's doch bestimmt schönere Lösungen?
Vorne braucht's keine?


----------



## kumpelmagnet (9. November 2018)

Nicht für hydraulische Scheibenbremsen, bei mechanischen könnte man einen Rotor ala BMX montieren.
Wie gesagt das ist ein reines Dirt Jump Bike, nix für den Schulweg....


----------



## zr0wrk (9. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Lustig den Bremszug ums Steuerrohr gewickelt und befestigt, da gibt's doch bestimmt schönere Lösungen?


Eher nicht.


> Vorne braucht's keine?





kumpelmagnet schrieb:


> (...) *reines single speed Dirt Bike*





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Mountainbikes dieser Art haben keine Schaltung (_Single Speed_) und besitzen meist nur eine Hinterrad-Bremse mit Handbetätigungshebel am Lenker. Dies ist bewusst so gewählt, um Gewicht einzusparen und bei bestimmten Tricks (z. B. beim Barspin) den Lenker drehen zu können.


----------



## kumpelmagnet (9. November 2018)

Danke


----------



## Kuwahades (9. November 2018)

kumpelmagnet schrieb:


> Nicht für hydraulische Scheibenbremsen, bei mechanischen könnte man einen Rotor ala BMX montieren.
> Wie gesagt das ist ein reines Dirt Jump Bike, nix für den Schulweg....


Gibt auch Rotoren für Hydraulik Bremsen
http://www.trickstuff-shop.de/Trixer-Hydraulikrotor-fuer-Mineraloel

gibt sicherlich noch mehr Hersteller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (9. November 2018)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gibt auch Rotoren für Hydraulik Bremsen
> http://www.trickstuff-shop.de/Trixer-Hydraulikrotor-fuer-Mineraloel
> 
> gibt sicherlich noch mehr Hersteller


Danke , dass hatte ich damit gemeint


----------



## kumpelmagnet (9. November 2018)

99 Euro für nen Rotor, nicht mal Profis nutzen sowas : https://www.pinkbike.com/news/bikes-of-fise-chengdu-china.html
wickeln oder Seilzug


----------



## Linipupini (9. November 2018)

Schaut trotzdem Schei55e aus 
Aber egal, ist ja ne Galerie hier.
Deswegen gibt's von mir auch ein Foto

Monty 20"


----------



## kumpelmagnet (9. November 2018)

Form follows function....


----------



## LemonLipstick (11. November 2018)

unser 26”racebike mit rock shox sid federgabel 63mm federweg. wie abgebildet 7,5kg. der kleine fahrer ist 6jahre und 124cm groß.


----------



## ASt (12. November 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> unser 26”racebike mit rock shox sid federgabel 63mm federweg. wie abgebildet 7,5kg. der kleine fahrer ist 6jahre und 124cm groß.


Super Bike! Welche Pedale sind das?


----------



## Alder_Vader (12. November 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Der Ständer ist mit zwei Klemmplatten hinterm Tretlager montiert. Ist ein Contec-Mittelbauständer, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.



Waren die Klemmplatten dabei oder hast du sie selbst angefertigt?


----------



## LemonLipstick (12. November 2018)

ASt schrieb:


> Super Bike! Welche Pedale sind das?



am bild sind diese flats am bike montiert:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/wellgo-mini-plattformpedale-c271-428000


----------



## zr0wrk (12. November 2018)

Alder_Vader schrieb:


> Waren die Klemmplatten dabei oder hast du sie selbst angefertigt?


Weder noch. Habe die obere Platte dazugekauft. Die "untere Platte" ist der Ständer selbst. Ich meine, es handelt sich um diesen hier, allerdings ist meiner nicht schwarz und die beiden Strebenschoner waren bei unserem auch nicht dabei.







Die Schraube der Stütze erwies sich als zu kurz, die Schraube, die mit der Gegenplatte mitkam passte nicht in das zöllige Gewinde des Ständers. Bin aber im Eisenwarenladen tatsächlich mit einer zölligen Schraube in passender Länge zum kleinen Preis bedient worden.


----------



## Alder_Vader (16. November 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Weder noch. Habe die obere Platte dazugekauft. Die "untere Platte" ist der Ständer selbst. Ich meine, es handelt sich um diesen hier, allerdings ist meiner nicht schwarz und die beiden Strebenschoner waren bei unserem auch nicht dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir, habe es gestern bestellt. Mir haben schon 2 Werkstätten erklärt, für den Early Rider gäbe es keine Möglichkeit einen Seitenständer zu montieren. Gut, dass ich dieses Forum gefunden habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (18. November 2018)

Junior sein neues Bike
Cannondale Prophet MX in S mit 24“ Rädern.


----------



## LemonLipstick (22. November 2018)

Unser Bike fürs grobe .....
Giant Trance 26” in XS. Shimano XT 11fach mit 150mm SLX Kurbel. Fox vorne/hinten 100mm Federweg. Superstar Winkelsteuersatz. 11,6kg wie abgebildet.


----------



## giant_r (22. November 2018)

ein schönes teil, so eins hatte ich auch mal, 
die federung funktionierte super an dem teil.


----------



## Schnegge (1. Dezember 2018)

Wir haben heute den Antrieb vom Orbea gepimt und neue Pedale montiert...



Jetzt können die Berge kommen...


----------



## LockeTirol (2. Dezember 2018)

Mein Bua hat sich ein Dartmoor gekauft. Papa hat ein paar Tuningteile gesponsert. Jetzt sollen noch Kenda Small Block Eight als Faltreifen montiert werden.

Ist wirklich ein lässiges Bike, vor allem muss nicht soooh drauf aufgepasst werden wie auf das teure MTB.


----------



## duc-mo (2. Dezember 2018)

Wie viele Räder hat dein Junior noch gleich?


----------



## LockeTirol (2. Dezember 2018)

N plus 1 natürlich


----------



## duc-mo (2. Dezember 2018)

Verstehe, so heikel die Frage... 

Ich finde deinen Junior ja wirklich bemerkenswert! Er scheint wirklich jede freie Minute auf dem Bike zu sitzen... Zumindest ist er aber für alle Spielarten offen... Aber ich weiß nicht ob ich meinen Kindern wirklich für jede Variante ein dezidiertes Bike hinstellen würde, selbst wenn es finanziell und vom Platzbedarf möglich wäre... Und wenn ich dann noch daran denke wie schnell meine Jungs wachsen / rauswachsen...


----------



## LockeTirol (2. Dezember 2018)

Das ist nicht heikel  im Moment ein Hardtail, ein Trailfully, ein DH Bike für nächste Saison und eben das Dartmoor.

Vorher hatte er ein BMX, das war zu klein. Das Bike ist halt zum rum heizen im Dorf, da darf er die MTBs nicht nehmen.

Brauchen tut er die irgendwie alle, zumindest sehe ich das so. Meine Frau denkt da manchmal anders. Aber besser als sich eine Spielkonsole zu wünschen finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (3. Dezember 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Aber besser als sich eine Spielkonsole zu wünschen finde ich.



Das ist unbestritten!!! 

Gabs da nicht noch ein Gravelbike oder verwechsle ich das?


----------



## LockeTirol (3. Dezember 2018)

Das hat er nicht mehr. Hat ihm nicht so getaugt. Zu langweilig


----------



## mwcycles (3. Dezember 2018)

So unterschiedlich sehen das die Kinder - hier das Lieblingsrad meines Sohnes, das einzige Rennrad, das ich (für vernünftiges Geld) auftreiben konnte, sofort von 3x5 mit 152mm-Kurbel auf 1x7 mit 127mm-Kurbel und Megarange umgebaut (war vom Orbea MX20 noch übrig). Demnächst 1x9 mit 11-36 und 32er Kurbel, Leichtbau macht bei dem schweren Stahlrahmen keinen Sinn, leichte Teile in ERTRO541 sind eh kaum aufzutreiben.
In 1 oder 2 Jahren gibt es dann was gutes in 26" oder gleich 28".
Aber er liebt dieses Rad und kleine Passtrassen und träumt von Tour de France...


----------



## Biebertaler (6. Dezember 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Das ist nicht heikel  im Moment ein Hardtail, ein Trailfully, ein DH Bike für nächste Saison und eben das Dartmoor.
> 
> Vorher hatte er ein BMX, das war zu klein. Das Bike ist halt zum rum heizen im Dorf, da darf er die MTBs nicht nehmen.
> 
> Brauchen tut er die irgendwie alle, zumindest sehe ich das so. Meine Frau denkt da manchmal anders. Aber besser als sich eine Spielkonsole zu wünschen finde ich.




Hab gerade ein "deja vu"  könnte ich geschrieben haben.
Wobei ich noch der der BMX Phase bin, aber für nächstes Jahr sind (auch wieder) 2 Dorf- bzw. Schulräder geplant.
Die "Racker" wachsen halt auch so schenll


----------



## hillbill (6. Dezember 2018)

Hier mal wieder was richtig kleines


----------



## duc-mo (6. Dezember 2018)

hillbill schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder was richtig kleinesAnhang anzeigen 802540



Gefällt, aber hast du echt den Steuersatz getauscht nur damit es in Farbkonzept passt? 

Rote Hutmutter am Hinterrad wären das I-Tüpfelchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillbill (7. Dezember 2018)

Der originale Steuersatz musste raus, der war durch (offene Lager mit dreck ohne ende, ausgerieben), da lag es nur nahe, dass der neue farblich abgestimmt wird.


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Dezember 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Gefällt, aber hast du echt den Steuersatz getauscht, nur damit es in Farbkonzept passt?


Das überrascht dich? Da machen andere aber viel verrücktere Sachen.


----------



## paradox (7. Dezember 2018)

Es soll Leute geben, die fräsen Rahmen aus...


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Dezember 2018)

paradox schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben, die fräsen Rahmen aus...


... oder konstruieren und bauen 'n Fully für's Kleine.


----------



## hillbill (9. Dezember 2018)

...hehe, das stimmt allerdings, gibt'n Haufen Verrückte hier!
Rahmen ausfräsen wär hier allerdings Fehl am Platz, das Augenmerk lag trotz Blingbling hier und da (es soll ja auch hübsch sein) trotz relativ leichtem Aufbau (6,4kg, Original ist nicht mehr viel) eher auf Stabilität und Langlebigkeit. Der Kleine fährt ja mit seinem 12er Puky schon seit Sommer im Pumptrack... wo soll das nur hinführen?!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Dezember 2018)

Ich wäre dann auch soweit, Geburtstag steht ins Haus 













Einige Teile wurden getauscht (Lenker, Innenlager, Kurbel, Griffe, Steuersatz,Pedale), einige bearbeitet (Kurbel, Vorbau). Insgesamt kein Highend-Umbau, aber dadurch kommen mir auch nicht die Tränen wenn es kindgerecht bewegt wird 
​


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Dezember 2018)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich wäre dann auch soweit (...)


Ich versteh schon, dass die polierte Kurbel geil ist. Passt nur leider nicht an _dieses_ Bike.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Dezember 2018)

Ich finde schon, dass die passt. Ursprünglich sollte die schwarz werden, lag sogar schon beim Lackierer  . Aber als ich dann die Mittelteile der Pedale wieder vor mir hatte hab ich mit Kurbel in silbern sowie Blättern in schwarz und silbern probiert .
Aber die Geschmäcker sind verschieden, ich weiss


----------



## knuuth (10. Dezember 2018)

Das Bike ist sowas von genial mal in Szene gestellt! Respekt! Coole Fotos! Cooles Bike, mit oder ohne glänzender Kurbel.


----------



## below (10. Dezember 2018)

Noch nicht so toll in Szene gesetzt aber es hat die erste Probefahrt bestanden.





Für die hintere Bremsleitung muss ich mir noch eine bessere Lösung einfallen lassen. Ich wollte die vorhandenen Aufnahmen nicht aufbohren und hab sie jetzt erst mal dort mit nem Kabelbinder-Schlaufen-Konstrukt befestigt.

Gescheite Fahrrad-Waage steht mir nicht zur Verfügung daher musste eine Differenz Messung auf unserer Fitness-Waage herhalten, bis ich mal im Radladen vorbei komme.

So komme ich aktuell auf etwa 10.6kg.  Damit wäre ich zufrieden.

Die Manitou spricht extrem gut an bei seinen läppischen 30kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (11. Dezember 2018)

below schrieb:


> Noch nicht so toll in Szene gesetzt aber es hat die erste Probefahrt bestanden.
> Anhang anzeigen 803826
> 
> Für die hintere Bremsleitung muss ich mir noch eine bessere Lösung einfallen lassen. Ich wollte die vorhandenen Aufnahmen nicht aufbohren und hab sie jetzt erst mal dort mit nem Kabelbinder-Schlaufen-Konstrukt befestigt.
> ...



was für ein model ist das? gibts das aktuell im verkauf? bin auf der suche für 30kg und 130cm menschlein. komplett ungefedert würde mir auch reichen.


----------



## below (11. Dezember 2018)

Der Rahmen stammt von einem Specialized Hotrock FSR A1. Ist aber schon älter. https://www.specialized.com/de/de/hotrock-a1-fsr/p/22856

Die Gabel ist eine Manitou Skareb, ebenfalls schon älter


----------



## Linipupini (11. Dezember 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich versteh schon, dass die polierte Kurbel geil ist. Passt nur leider nicht an _dieses_ Bike.


Da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu!


----------



## Fotofranke (12. Dezember 2018)

26er Kinder-Hardtail mit Custom-Geo. Rahmen ist gestern fertig geworden, wird bis Weihnachten aufgebaut und dann seinem neuen Besitzer übergeben. Farbe hat der zukünftige Fahrer auf der Farbkarte selbst ausgesucht. Der Rahmen wiegt mit Tretlager und Sattelklemme 2090 Gramm. Mal sehen wo dann das komplette Bike landet.


----------



## freaky79 (12. Dezember 2018)

Respekt.
Sieht schon mal sehr geil aus


----------



## LockeTirol (12. Dezember 2018)

Fotofranke schrieb:


> 26er Kinder-Hardtail mit Custom-Geo. Rahmen ist gestern fertig geworden, wird bis Weihnachten aufgebaut und dann seinem neuen Besitzer übergeben. Farbe hat der zukünftige Fahrer auf der Farbkarte selbst ausgesucht. Der Rahmen wiegt mit Tretlager und Sattelklemme 2090 Gramm. Mal sehen wo dann das komplette Bike landet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 804307
> Anhang anzeigen 804308
> ...


Sehr gutes Teil. Glückwunsch


----------



## mick_1978! (13. Dezember 2018)

hillbill schrieb:


> ... Der Kleine fährt ja mit seinem 12er Puky schon seit Sommer im Pumptrack... wo soll das nur hinführen?!



Kann hierhin führen


----------



## elster (17. Dezember 2018)

Kurti's 1. Bike:


----------



## zr0wrk (17. Dezember 2018)

Klingel beschde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (18. Dezember 2018)

Hier mal das erste Rad meiner Kleinen. Hab ich günstig geschossen und dezent modifiziert.
Eventuell kommt noch ne leichte Kubikes-Kurbel/Innenlagerkombi dran, aber ich probier´s erst mal so.
Frontbremse hab ich durch ne V-Brake ersetzt, läßt sich leichter ziehen; hab sie aber nicht so bissig eingestellt, damit die Kurze keinen Abgang übern Lenker macht.


----------



## wasa0815 (22. Dezember 2018)

Heute fertig geworden


----------



## maddn11 (22. Dezember 2018)

wasa0815 schrieb:


> Heute fertig geworden Anhang anzeigen 807112 Anhang anzeigen 807113


Ist das vorne 26"?
Mein kurzer fährt auch so eins, aber mit der RST First...


----------



## wasa0815 (22. Dezember 2018)

Nein, ist vorne auch 24 aber ne 26er Gabel


----------



## kailinds (22. Dezember 2018)

Hier ist das Fahrrad meiner Töchter. Es ist eine tuned 2017 Orange Zest 26.
Als es zu uns kam, wog es 12,5 Kilo. Nach einer intensiven Diät ist es jetzt nur noch 9,7 Kilo.






Es hat viele Sram Teile: NX 1x11 Schaltung & Level Ultimate Bremsen & RockShox 30 Gold Gabel. Laufradsatz is aus Hope (Pro 3 / Notubes Crest) mit Schwalbe Hans Dampf / Nobby Nic Addix 2.35" Reifen. Lenker & Sattelstütze sind carbon aus Alibaba. Die Griffe sind ESI Racer's Edge und Vorbau ist Relic ELS. Kurbeln & Sattel kommt aus Vpace und Pedale sind superleichte magnesium/titanium Modelle aus Alibaba.


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Dezember 2018)

Weihnachtsgeschenk für die Tochter von Freunden. Ein Max20 in Sonderfarbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timor1975 (25. Dezember 2018)

In der Hauptstadt lag auch was unterm Baum!


----------



## wombel74 (25. Dezember 2018)

Hier mal die 2 20"er von meinen Jungs. Das Giant ist doch ein ganzes Stück kleiner wie das Orbea.


----------



## BejayMTB (25. Dezember 2018)

Auch was unter dem Baum gehabt. Kubikes 20s Custom.


----------



## CrossX (26. Dezember 2018)

Schönes Bike. Das soll bei uns im Frühjahr auch einziehen. Meine Tochter wird im Januar vier, da passt das in Frühjahr dann hoffentlich. Wie groß /alt ist dein Nachwuchs?


----------



## Tidi (26. Dezember 2018)

Das würd mich aucv mal interessieren, wie groß eure Kids bei nem 20er S sind ... n Bild während der Fahrt oder auf dem Bike sitzend mit nem Bein am Boden wär großartig. Sind ja doch n paar Piepen die sowas kostet und da will ich schon sicher sein, dass es passt.


----------



## BejayMTB (29. Dezember 2018)

Der Junior ist 4,5 Jahre alt und 107cm groß. Aussagekräftiges Foto habe ich gerade nicht, aber ein Filmchen: 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/2LVPbjovgYNvh1tMA


----------



## Tidi (29. Dezember 2018)

Perfekt! Genau die selben Maße und Video ist ja noch besser als 10 Bilder ... tausend Dank!!!


----------



## ottmar (29. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem Junior die 1,50 Meter Marke überschritten hat, gabs ein neues Bike:


----------



## BejayMTB (1. Januar 2019)

Die wachsen so schnell...


----------



## LemonLipstick (2. Januar 2019)

Spaßgerät Streetrial Inspired Flow 20”.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LosCubos (2. Januar 2019)

Der kleine Bruder hat jetz auch sein Rad  bekommen
Ich find das Teil genial


----------



## cinemaniac (7. Januar 2019)

Hier das Ollo 14" vom Nachwuchs:






Passendes Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzIKn-ffvU8


----------



## Fotofranke (7. Januar 2019)

Ich habe ja vor länger Zeit schon mal Bilder vom fertigen Rahmen gezeigt. Hier nun noch das Bike komplett. So wie es zu sehen ist wiegt es 10.6 kg und wird von seinem Besitzer mit grosser Freude bewegt.


----------



## 0plan (17. Januar 2019)

Ewig lang ist's her, gerade über ein altes Bild gestolpert. Mittlerweile fährt der Kleine ein Canyon Torque in L ...


----------



## mick_1978! (20. Januar 2019)

Heute wurde der Wechsel auf 24" umgesetzt. Er fühlt sich wohl drauf. Ein wenig wachsen darf er aber gerne noch.
Teile sind soweit eigentlich final. Eventuell werden die Reifen für das rumradeln im Viereck noch gegen leichtere getauscht.


----------



## kalba (20. Januar 2019)

Mittlerweile sind andere Lenker und Vorbau verbaut. Wiegt so 7.2 kg. 
Ist ein 20 Zoll Kubike. Das kleine mit dem sie mit 3  jahren Angefangen fahrradzufahren hat wog 5.3kg


----------



## Deleted 23985 (20. Januar 2019)

kalba schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind andere Lenker und Vorbau verbaut. Wiegt so 7.2 kg.
> Ist ein 20 Zoll Kubike. Das kleine mit dem sie mit 3  jahren Angefangen fahrradzufahren hat wog 5.3kg



Macht in mehreren Hinsichten kein Sinn... 
Sind die Bremsgriffen nicht zu weit nach unten gedreht? 
Ist durchaus ein schönes Rad


----------



## kalba (20. Januar 2019)

So war es der Erstaufbau im Kinderzimmer anfangs war es noch etwas zu Groß aber sie hatte ja noch das andere zum Fahren. Die Pivotal Sattelstütze hat es dann möglich gemacht den Sattel so tief zu stellen das sie darauf sitzen konnte. Den Natürlich will man auf seinem neuen Bike auch mal proberollen. Lenker Griffe Bremshebel wurden dann bei der ersten Ausfahrt natürlich angepasst. Das Foto entstand im Kinderzimmer wo es direkt nachdem sie es bekommen hatte mit Folienstickern beklebt wurde.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (22. Januar 2019)

Specialized Fatboy 24". Mod.16.
Steinpfalzausfahrt Winter17/18

Ich hoffe dass Sohnemann irgendwann seine Profilbloecke auch selbst lamelliert oder schnitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (24. Januar 2019)

Hier mein neustes 24/26"-Projekt: Basis ist ein Kania Pyro X.13 Rahmen hier aus dem Forum mit RST First und 1x10 Shimano Schaltung.
Vorerst auf 24"-Laufrädern. Ein alter 26" XTR-Laufradsatz von mir steht dann auch bereit.
Waage blieb genau bei 9,0kg stehen. Wobei ich da bei Lenkerstopfen geschummelt habe. Und auch der Sattel soll noch bezogen werden.





 

 

​


----------



## giant_r (24. Januar 2019)

schoen, hast du den 24er les selber aufgebaut, oder gibt es den fertig?


----------



## Kati (24. Januar 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> schoen, hast du den 24er les selber aufgebaut, oder gibt es den fertig?


Hab ich selber gebaut. Gibt es so nicht fertig.


----------



## rsu (2. Februar 2019)

Kommt mit tubeless auf knapp über 11kg. Den Kleinen stört es nicht und dafür hat es reichlich Reserven und Grip bergab. Vorne wird von Hand umgelegt, wir fahren meistens nur einmal unseren Hausberg hoch

Tuningpotential hätten noch die Naben und Speichen, aber das sprengt jetzt das Budget


----------



## Kati (13. Februar 2019)

Hier nun die finale Version meines 24" Kania Pyro X.13 mit ein paar Teilen in Lieblingsfarbe des Kindes. Damit bleibt die Waage bei 9,2kg stehen.





​In 5 Wochen ist Geburtstag.


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Februar 2019)

Das hier hat der Max jetzt mal zum Testen. VPACE Moritz 275 Prototyp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carlgustav_1 (17. Februar 2019)

Mal was "Spiessiges" für die Stadt und erste Touren meiner zwei Mädels. 2nd Hand Isla Beinn 24 vs. neues Cannondale Quick 24. Beide 11,2 kg, mit Blechen, Licht, Ständer und Gepäckträger und ohne Chinacarbonkrams ganz OK


----------



## LTB (20. Februar 2019)

Endlich fertig


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (20. Februar 2019)

Junior`s Commencal Jr. Supreme 27.5



Und für meinen Neffen nun auch ein ordentliches Bike..


----------



## zr0wrk (21. Februar 2019)

Schneemobil.


----------



## Chris_DH (22. Februar 2019)

Noch kein ganzes Rad, aber so langsam trudeln die Teile ein  
Heute den Rahmen abgeschliffen, Aufkleber und Klarlack aufgebracht.


----------



## Tidi (22. Februar 2019)

Cooles Teil ... besonders die Schriftzüge / Schriftart! 
Was für ein Rahmen ist die Basis?


----------



## Chris_DH (22. Februar 2019)

Danke, der Rahmen ist ein 24“ Poison Zyankali. Die Schriftart müsste ich raussuchen falls es von Interesse ist (hat mein Sohn ausgesucht)


----------



## Tidi (22. Februar 2019)

Ah ok.
Nee brauchst nicht, ick steh auf roh ohne Lack ... da is clean praktischer.  Danke trotzdem für das Angebot und Lob an den kleenen Mann, sehr guter Geschmack!


----------



## Chris_DH (23. Februar 2019)

Und noch ein Neuzugang für die kleine.
Dauert zwar noch ne Weile bis es passt, aber wer hat der hat


----------



## LemonLipstick (28. Februar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (28. Februar 2019)

Wow, zache Karre! Wenn auch vom falschen Hersteller


----------



## Tidi (28. Februar 2019)

Wieviel wiegt der federleichte Hobel denn? Ist 26", oder?


----------



## LemonLipstick (28. Februar 2019)

26“ ja aber nicht der Standard Rahmen von Federleicht. Ist eine limitierte Auflage - vorderes Rahmendreieck 24“ kombiniert mit einem 26“ Hinterbau.

Ich hab das bike noch nicht gewogen, schätze um die 7kg.

@LockeTirol .... ja ich weiß vpace is es keins .


----------



## Biebertaler (2. März 2019)

@LemonLipstick
Wow.....klasse Rad 
Wenn du den Flatforce mal verkaufen möchtest, oder zufällig noch einen hast -> bitte melden 

Edit: Welche Länge ist es?


----------



## rboncube (2. März 2019)

Cooles Bike. Was für eine Übersetzung ist da montiert?


----------



## LemonLipstick (2. März 2019)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> @LemonLipstick
> Wow.....klasse Rad
> Wenn du den Flatforce mal verkaufen möchtest, oder zufällig noch einen hast -> bitte melden
> 
> Edit: Welche Länge ist es?



Freut mich das es gefällt, danke .
Syntace Flatforce 44mm.

Syntace habe ich leider keinen, einen Fsa mit 50mm kann ich anbieten. Bei Interesse pn.

@rboncube 
26er Kettenblatt mit 10-42Kassette.


----------



## Django1985 (2. März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
hier mal mein 20" Bambus Kinderfahrrad Eigenbau.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (2. März 2019)

schlägt die Kurbel nicht in jeder Kurve auf?


----------



## Django1985 (2. März 2019)

superpink schrieb:


> schlägt die Kurbel nicht in jeder Kurve auf?


jupp, wurde nur für das erste Bild verbaut. Passt nun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (2. März 2019)

Das Problem ist vermutlich die Kurbel sondern die Tretlagerhöhe. Ansonsten geiles Bike!


----------



## Django1985 (2. März 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist vermutlich die Kurbel sondern die Tretlagerhöhe. Ansonsten geiles Bike!


ich wollte einen "kleinen" Rahmen auf 20" Rädern. Deshalb das niedrige Tretlager. Funktioniert aber wunderbar mit einer kleineren Kurbel. Mein Sohn ist ziemlich genau 1m groß.


----------



## Tidi (2. März 2019)

Coole Kiste irgendwie!
Womit sind die Röhre verbunden?
Hast noch ein zwei mehr Bilder, Bremsseite wär auch interessant.


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. März 2019)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Noch kein ganzes Rad, aber so langsam trudeln die Teile ein
> Heute den Rahmen abgeschliffen, Aufkleber und Klarlack aufgebracht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 829769 Anhang anzeigen 829770 Anhang anzeigen 829771


Hast du die Aufkleber geplottet oder auf einer sehr dünnen Folie gedruckt? Bitte um Details


----------



## Django1985 (2. März 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Coole Kiste irgendwie!
> Womit sind die Röhre verbunden?
> Hast noch ein zwei mehr Bilder, Bremsseite wär auch interessant.


in meinem Album ist von der anderen Seite auch ein Bild


----------



## Biebertaler (6. März 2019)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Freut mich das es gefällt, danke .
> Syntace Flatforce 44mm.
> 
> Syntace habe ich leider keinen, einen Fsa mit 50mm kann ich anbieten. Bei Interesse pn.
> ...



Ich suche speziell den Flatforce, dein Cockpit hat mich inspiriert....aber ich gehe in die Richtung 55/66 mm 
Wenn ich Glück habe bekomme ich einen 66er, Bilder gibt's dann wenn er am Ridley montiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (6. März 2019)

Selberbruzzler Titan 26“ Version 2019!


----------



## Deleted 23985 (6. März 2019)

leckomio, Schurter sollte sich warm anziehen, hier kommt ein Racer!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2019)

Hier, hab ich meiner Tochter zum 5ten fertig gemacht. Nix besonderes hat sie sich so gewünscht. Mädchenlike aufgebaut


----------



## Zwerg291082 (9. März 2019)

Ich habe fertig, wir können uns nur noch nicht auf ein Kettenblatt einigen

rotes Kettenblatt mit silbernen Schrauben


 

blaues Kettenblatt mit roten Schrauben


 

Morgen muss ich es für die Fahrradprüfung startklar machen


----------



## diana-alice (10. März 2019)

diana-alice schrieb:


> Man hat einige Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten und der Sattel schlägt sich natürlich im Preis nieder. Das Rad kostet wie auf dem Bild um 550 Euro.
> Eine neue Sattelstütze habe ich noch besorgt und gestern getauscht.


Bei uns geht es weiter...
Seit August 2018 fährt Oskar ein Canyon 24Zoll. Mittlerweile 7 Jahre alt und begeistert auf dem Rad unterwegs. Es wird wilder.


----------



## diana-alice (10. März 2019)




----------



## tobias_dd (11. März 2019)

Juchem 24“
Komplett neu aufgebaut.
Jetzt suche ich noch einen 20“ Rahmen für meinen Sohn.
Ja ich weiß, bei eBay-kz gibts grad ein 20“ juchem... nur 650€?? Das geht garnicht. ☹️


----------



## Tomsen22 (11. März 2019)

Schön! Was wiegt das Teil denn?


----------



## Schibbl (11. März 2019)

tobias_dd schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 836589 ...
> Ja ich weiß, bei eBay-kz gibts grad ein 20“ juchem... nur 650€?? Das geht garnicht. ☹️


Sehr heißes Bike! 
Wer ein Luxus-Juchem für den Nachwuchs hat und dieses vor einer der neuen Dresdner Luxusadressen ablichtet, wird wohl die paar Peanuts für ein Kleinanzeigen-Schnäppchen haben 
Ach so, ohne Narrow-Wide-Kettenblatt (ja, gibt es nicht für den Lochkreis), KeFü und Kettenstrebenschutz, hätte ich arg Angst um den wunderschönen Lack (und um die Sicherheit des Kindes im Wald).


----------



## tobias_dd (12. März 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Sehr heißes Bike!
> Wer ein Luxus-Juchem für den Nachwuchs hat und dieses vor einer der neuen Dresdner Luxusadressen ablichtet, wird wohl die paar Peanuts für ein Kleinanzeigen-Schnäppchen haben
> Ach so, ohne Narrow-Wide-Kettenblatt (ja, gibt es nicht für den Lochkreis), KeFü und Kettenstrebenschutz, hätte ich arg Angst um den wunderschönen Lack (und um die Sicherheit des Kindes im Wald).


Haha ,
Nur weil wir an der Elbe spazieren fahren...
Und kurz zum 24“ juchem. (Das war ein glückliches Schnäppchen) und es steckt viel Arbeit drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobias_dd (12. März 2019)

Tomsen22 schrieb:


> Schön! Was wiegt das Teil denn?


9,5kg
Mehr als aktuelle 24er.. ☹️


----------



## Zwerg291082 (12. März 2019)

Ist das die Kurbel von Kubikes? Hält die Kette da gut drauf?


----------



## Biebertaler (16. März 2019)

Nun mit einem 66er Syntace Flatforce unterwegs, danke nochmal an *LemonLipstick*


----------



## tobias_dd (17. März 2019)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Ist das die Kurbel von Kubikes? Hält die Kette da gut drauf?


Bis jetzt, circa 50km gefahren, keine Probleme.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (18. März 2019)

So, ich habe auch mal wieder ein Bike für meine Jungs (10 + 13) aufgebaut. Der ältere darf das Fully (Liv Embolden) meiner Frau benutzen. 
Das Radon Stage wird in der Enduro One Serie eingesetzt.
Folgende Änderungen sind noch geplant:
- Bremsleitungen kürzen.
- Umbau auf Tubeless ( mit anderem LRS)
- Gerade Sattelstütze (ist schon bestellt)
- evtl. noch eine 11-42 Kassette.


 

 
Wen es interessiert, Gewicht so wie es aktuell dasteht: 13,1kg.
Budget waren 550€.


----------



## Spoon-man (23. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

die Bikes meiner Jungs nach ein paar Umbauten. Schutzbleche kommen zum Sommer noch ab. Kein High End, aber solide und alltagstauglich. So wie sie da stehen, liegen sie bei 10,5 kg.


----------



## Senfzwelch (24. März 2019)

Scott Scale JR. in 24“.
9 kg für 300 Euro, das ist echt in Ordnung.
Da meine Jungs schnell wachsen, fahren Sie vmtl. nur 2 Jahre darauf.


----------



## kreisbremser (24. März 2019)

guter preis. schicker als papas rad 
wobei man eigentlich fragen muss, wie viel mehr sollte ein kinderrad kosten und wo stecken die komponenten, die das rechtfertigen.

ist das am vorbau ein stoßschutz für den nachwuchs? wenn ja, wo bekomme ich sowas?


----------



## Senfzwelch (24. März 2019)

Der Stoßschutz war dabei. Er ist das als Fatbike Probe gefahren und das war schon super. Gegen dieses hier mit der Starrgabel und 1.9er Bereifung gibt es nix zu meckern.

Was hast Du gegen Papas Drahtesel? ☝️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hautstreber (27. März 2019)

Senfzwelch schrieb:


> Scott Scale JR. in 24“.
> 9 kg für 300 Euro, das ist echt in Ordnung.
> Da meine Jungs schnell wachsen, fahren Sie vmtl. nur 2 Jahre darauf.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 841888 Anhang anzeigen 841889



Laut Scott-Homepage sollte das Bike 10,1 kg auf die Waage bringen. Wiegt es tatsächlich nur 9 kg ???


----------



## Senfzwelch (28. März 2019)

Hautstreber schrieb:


> Laut Scott-Homepage sollte das Bike 10,1 kg auf die Waage bringen. Wiegt es tatsächlich nur 9 kg ???



Bissl mehr wird es schon sein. Habe nur eine Kofferwaage, die bleibt deutlich unter 9,5kg. Bei meiner 10kg-Hantel steht sie auf 10. ;-)


----------



## duc-mo (29. März 2019)

Ich bin da auch spektisch... Das Scott 20er war im Laden bleischwer bei nem ähnliches Preis...


----------



## kailinds (31. März 2019)

Fertig für 2019 Saison:
Vpace MAX26 für Daniela, 9 Jahre, 132cm
Orange Zest 26 für Emilia, 11 Jahre, 139cm


----------



## kreisbremser (31. März 2019)

die sehen aus als hätten spaß mit den geräten.


----------



## kailinds (31. März 2019)

Wirklich! Sie sind im Moment auch mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs. 
Emilia werden ins MTB Schule im Mai zu gehen. Die jüngere ist von 20 "auf 26" umgestiegen, so dass sie sich zuerst mit größeren Rädern vertraut macht und von Papa und großer Schwester lernen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (31. März 2019)

Gestern stand die erste Runde mit dem neuen Kubike 20 für meine Tochter an.
Kurz ein paar Sachen eingestellt  dann ging es direkt los. Wenn krasser Fortschritt zu ihrem günstigen 12" Rad vorher.
Jetzt sind auch mal erste Touren möglich.
Nur die Schaltung geht für eine 4 jährige ich grenzwertig schwer. Runter schalten klappt,  hoch noch nicht.


----------



## Tidi (31. März 2019)

Ist auch das L oder? Meen 5Jähriger Knirps ist noch middem 16er HotRock und ich schau grad nach nem 20er S Kubikes oder Kania  so die Richtung ... lese heut aber zufällig zum 2. mal n Bericht, wo ne 4jähriges Kind n 20er L fährt. Hast du evtl. als Entscheidungshilfe n Bildchen, wo deine Kleene auf dem Bike zu sehen ist? Danke!


----------



## CrossX (31. März 2019)

Das ist ein S. Sie ist im Januar 4 geworden und ca 1,07m.
Das S passt mit 35mm Vorbau und Sattel ganz unten gerade so. Das L war noch deutlich zu groß. 
Foto habe ich jetzt gerade nicht zur Hand  kann ich aber bestimmt morgen mal machen.


----------



## derfati (31. März 2019)

Unsere Kleine hat letztes Jahr im Juni zu ihrem 5. Geburtstag vom 16" auf das 20" L gewechselt. Das ging da ganz gut. Vorher wäre sie zu klein gewesen. Dieses Bild ist heuer im Februar entstanden. Passt jetzt perfekt und ich denke sie kann es mindestens noch bis zum 7. Geburtstag (2020) fahren.


----------



## J-CooP (2. April 2019)

Ich durfte auch mal wieder basteln. Gibts zum fünften Geburtstag.
Der Grün-Gold-Flipfloplack kommt auf Fotos leider nicht ganz so gut rüber.
Gewicht liegt etwa bei 7,7 kg. Habe leider grad keine passende Waage.


----------



## spümco (2. April 2019)

Echt stark!
Was ist das für ne Basis?


----------



## CrossX (2. April 2019)

Tolle Farbkombi. Aber das tut doch in der Seele weh, wenn die Kleinen  damit rumshreddern. 
Ich habe jetzt schon Angst um unser Kubike und das ist noch Serie.


----------



## below (3. April 2019)

Dafür sind sie da  Aber die Probleme kenne ich - insbesondere wenn es heißt „Papa, darf ich heut mit dem Rad in die Schule“ fängt es an innerlich zu kribbeln. Aber die Räder sollen ja den Kindern möglichst viel Spaß machen und nicht als Ausstellungsstück der Väter dienen


----------



## cinemaniac (3. April 2019)

below schrieb:


> Dafür sind sie da  Aber die Probleme kenne ich - insbesondere wenn es heißt „Papa, darf ich heut mit dem Rad in die Schule“ fängt es an innerlich zu kribbeln. Aber die Räder sollen ja den Kindern möglichst viel Spaß machen und nicht als Ausstellungsstück der Väter dienen



So siehts aus! Poser gibts genug auf den Trails. Mimimi mein schönes Hightechcarbon29erdingens wird nass und dreckig.


----------



## turbomensch (3. April 2019)

below schrieb:


> Dafür sind sie da  Aber die Probleme kenne ich - insbesondere wenn es heißt „Papa, darf ich heut mit dem Rad in die Schule“ fängt es an innerlich zu kribbeln. Aber die Räder sollen ja den Kindern möglichst viel Spaß machen und nicht als Ausstellungsstück der Väter dienen



..tut gut zu hören, dass man ned der einzige mit dem Problem is.. evtl. wär n Selbsthilfe-Thread ala "Hilfe, mein Kind ist mit'm Rad zur Schule gefahren" hilfreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (3. April 2019)

Verstehe das Problem nicht. Haben eure Kids keine extra Schulräder?


----------



## cinemaniac (3. April 2019)

Diman schrieb:


> Verstehe das Problem nicht. Haben eure Kids keine extra Schulräder?



Das ist hoffentlich ein verspäteter Aprilscherz.


----------



## J-CooP (3. April 2019)

spümco schrieb:


> Echt stark!
> Was ist das für ne Basis?


Rahmen und Gabel sind von Kania. Die Cantisockel habe ich abgeflext.


----------



## wolfsgut (3. April 2019)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> Das ist hoffentlich ein verspäteter Aprilscherz.


Echt jetzt ? Du lässt deine Kinder mit den Sportmaschienen zur Schule fahren ?


----------



## cinemaniac (3. April 2019)

Noch zum Kiga und bald zur Schule. Dickes Abus-Schloss und fertig.

EDIT: Ich habe wahrlich genug Krempel in der Garage und ich selbst fahre im Dorf auch mit meinem DH-Hobel. Sehe das Problem nicht.


----------



## Diman (3. April 2019)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> Das ist hoffentlich ein verspäteter Aprilscherz.


Nö, wieso? Damals vor acht Jahren




Ein wenig später ein 24er mit Gepäckträger, Schutzblechen und Licht und jetzt ein Cube Hyde.


----------



## wolfsgut (3. April 2019)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich habe wahrlich genug Krempel in der Garage und ich selbst fahre im Dorf auch mit meinem DH-Hobel. Sehe das Problem nicht.



Die Probleme sehe ich eher bei uns. Wenn meine Kids mit ihrem MTB zur Schule fahren würde,dann würde die Bikes da nicht lange stehen bleiben, auch mit Abbus nicht .
Aufm Dorf, wo jeder jeden kennt,kann das schon was anderes sein.
Deshalb haben beide Kids Schulbikes,mit Licht ,Schutzblächen und Gepäckträger.


----------



## below (3. April 2019)

Wir haben kein Zweitrad für die Schule, aber bisher ist Junior auch immer mit dem Roller gefahren. Wir leben allerdings ländlicher und hier ist Diebstahl in der Schule, soweit ich informiert bin, kein Problem.

Es ist sein Rad, er hat beim Aufbau mitgeholfen und ist wahnsinnig stolz drauf. Daher will ich ihm auch nicht den Spaß daran verbieten und wenn er unbedingt damit in die Schule fahren möchte, soll er es eben machen. Ich kann zwar kaum glauben das das gerade von mir kommt, aber naja - selbstreflexion und so 

Er soll Spaß am Radfahren haben / entwickeln und da gehört das für ihn dazu.


----------



## zr0wrk (3. April 2019)

Bei uns gibt's für den Kurzen auch 'ne Stadt-Schlampe, ein günstig gebraucht gekauftes Ramones 20" ohne Klimbim. Für ernsthafte Ausfahrten mit Papa gibt's aktuell und auch in Zukunft etwas anderes, das ich aber nur mit sehr schlechtem Gefühl vorm Kindergarten stehen lassen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cinemaniac (3. April 2019)

below schrieb:


> Es ist sein Rad, er hat beim Aufbau mitgeholfen und ist wahnsinnig stolz drauf. Daher will ich ihm auch nicht den Spaß daran verbieten und wenn er unbedingt damit in die Schule fahren möchte, soll er es eben machen. Ich kann zwar kaum glauben das das gerade von mir kommt, aber naja - selbstreflexion und so



So habe ich auch gelernt, dass man sein Rad abschließen sollte. Wobei ich zu dem Zeitpunkt selbst lange auf mein damaliges Traumbike gespart hatte. 5 min aus den Augen gelassen - zack und weg.


----------



## zr0wrk (3. April 2019)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> So habe ich auch gelernt, dass man sein Rad abschließen sollte.


Aber auch das schützt nicht zuverlässig vor Diebstahl. Wenn ich überlege, welchen Aufwand ich betreibe, um meine Bikes zu schützen (mehrere Schlösser verschiedener Bauart, teils alarmgesichert), stelle ich für kurze Stadtfahrten mit längeren Standzeiten lieber ein billiges Zweitbike hin als für dasselbe Geld noch ein weiteres Schloss zu kaufen, das der Kurze kaum anheben kann, weil es so schwer ist.


----------



## oppaunke (4. April 2019)

Ole hatte endlich Geburtstag und Papa durfte ihm endlich eine Absenkstütze einbauen...
Yeah!Lets rock´n roll!
Ich brauchte eine Stütze mit max.18cm Einstecktiefe, die habe ich bei X-Fusion gefunden.Es ist eine Hilo mit 10cm Absenkung geworden, die ich aber aufgrund des völlig unbrauchbaren X-Fusion Bedienhebels ()mit einem Raceface-Hebel gepaart habe.
Tip Top Funktion, der Rahmen ist schon vorbereitet für eine Stütze mit Stealthanlenkung, somit war die Montage recht flott erledigt.
Ab jetzt kein blödes Anhalten mehr vor dem Trail zwecks Satteljustage.

















Monstermäßig!
Eine tolle Bikesaison wünsch ich euch mit euren Kids!
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## kailinds (5. April 2019)

Supergeil Rocky!


----------



## horibe (7. April 2019)

Wir wollten etwas Leichtes fürs Flachland. Islabikes hatte niemand, VOOM und VPACE gabs noch nicht. Daher wurde es ein 20 Zoll von Kaniabikes. Ich fand das Rad aber immer noch zu schwer. Also wurde der leichte Laufradsatz mitgeordert (der Aufpreis war aua, inzwischen gibts die Option wohl gar nicht mehr, der Freilauf ist so laut wie alte Hügi-Naben und spart fast die Klingel). Die ‚Reste’-Kiste wurde geplündert, Tune Steuersatz, Ritchey WCS sowie KCNC Teile dran und leichte KHE Mach1 BMX-Reifen aufgezogen. 

Außerdem musste die Schaltung weichen, die im Flachland eh kein Kind braucht bzw. sinnvoll bedienen kann. Und nur für ‚Wie viel Gänge hast du? Ich habe 8 Gänge.’ fand ich das Schaltungsgedöhns zu schwer. Also Surly Singlenator und ein Ritzel hinten. Ergebnis waren knapp über 6kg. Meine Tochter konnte das Rad allein tragen und war entsprechend stolz. Wenn sie reintritt, schafft sie trotz Singlespeed mit kleiner ‚Heldenübersetzung’ und etwas Motivation 30 Sachen. 

Später wurden Bremsen und Bowdenzüge getauscht, etwas längere AC MiniLE Kurbeln, Specialites TA Kettenblatt und ein höherer Lenker montiert. Irgendwann waren noch die rau laufenden 60gr. Pedale fällig. Die wurden mit etwas Handarbeit von Gleitlager auf Rillenkugellager umgebaut. Naja und dann bissel hier, bissel da. 

Man könnte die Sinnfrage stellen, den Fahrradpreis 4-stellig zu machen. Aber zum einen ist das Rad sehr leicht geworden und trotzdem stabil (ich bin einige Male mit gefahren, geht, Micro-BMX, spaßig). Zum anderen macht das Schrauben Spaß und im Ergebnis ist das Rad nicht kaputtgetunt wie ein tiefergelegter Golf II oder manches Leichtbauprojekt von Anfang der 90er Jahre ;-).


----------



## horibe (7. April 2019)

Das Kaniabikes ist inzwischen zu klein geworden und steht in der Ecke herum. Gold ist auch nicht mehr die präferierte Farbe (Ich hatte für das Kania damals extra einen rosa Chris King, rosa Sattel und Sattelklemme, rosa Kettenstrebenschutz und rosa Griffe besorgt und dann war Rosa plötzlich out und Gold cooler ;-). 

Das Rad musste ein 26 Zoller werden, was sich für Kinder wahrscheinlich so fährt wie für uns ein 29er. In jedem Fall sollte es wieder leicht werden und irgendwie erwachsener. Wir haben uns dieses Mal Bilder von coolen Bikes angesehen und meine Tochter hat sich das Farbschema ausgewählt. 

Grundlage war ein kleines GT Zaskar. Das Rad wurde neu beschichtet und mit neuen Decals versehen (O.K. historisch korrekt war das nicht, aber der Erhaltungszustand des Lacks war auch nicht sooo gut und welches Kind gibt schon etwas auf den museale Charakter eines Rades). DT-Swiss Laufräder, Acros Steuersatz, Syntace Teile, in mehreren Stunden vom On*One Lenker vorsichtig die hässliche Lackierung abgekratzt ohne die Beschichtung zu beschädigen, ODI Troy Lee Griffe und ein schmaler Liteville SQ Lab Sattel, naja und wieder Singlespeed. 

Die Federgabel habe ich bei Flatout auf ein extrem leichtes Ansprechverhalten umbauen lassen, sodass die Gabel schon bei Kindergewicht anspricht. Die haben einen sehr guten Job gemacht. Ehrlich gesagt fährt sich das Rad geiler als mein eigenes, sodass ich gar keinen Bock mehr auf mein MTB habe. Die Gabel funktioniert so unglaublich gut. Nur die Federkennlinie passt nicht so ganz zu meinem Gewicht. 

Armes Kania. Das guckt jetzt keiner mehr an ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horibe (7. April 2019)

Ach, und falls noch jemand ein kleines und vor allen kurzes 26er Mountainbike oder einen kleinen Rahmen für 26 Zoll Laufräder und V-Brake hat (effektive Oberrohrlänge sollte unter 52cm liegen) und im Gegenzug ein kleines Kinderrad für den eigenen Nachwuchs sucht, ich würde vielleicht das Kania dagegen eintauschen. Als Neuteile würde ich natürlich noch die 20 Zoll Stollenreifen, Schaltung, Ritzelpaket, Pedale, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze (alles in schwarz, so wie von Kaniabikes geliefert) mitgeben. Einfach PM senden.


----------



## prof.66 (14. April 2019)

So gestern erste Probefahrt gemacht und für gute Befunden, Basis ist ein Poison Ethanol 20"

Gewicht liegt bei 7,75kg


----------



## 70erbug (15. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte hier auch mal das neuer Rad meiner Tochter vorstellen. Sie ist 4,5 Jahre alt und ab sofort auf einem FeldQ 20 unterwegs. Umgestiegen ist Sie von einem Kubike 14“. Die Basis habe ich für 120,- €, in einem sehr guten aber gebrauchten Zustand erstanden. Zusätzlich zu den auf dem Foto abgebildeten Komponenten, sind noch kürzere Aluminium-Kurbeln und andere Pedale verbaut worden. Es ergibt sich eine Gewichtsersparnis von 1,81 Kg. Das aktuelle Gewicht des Rades, wie abgebildet, beläuft sich auf ca. 9,1 Kg (gemessen mit der Kofferwage).

Euch und Euren Kleinen, wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Radeln!

Grüße

Raphael


----------



## zrm (19. April 2019)

So, jetzt noch ein paar Bilder... Nachdem ich mich nun wochenlang durch das Forum gewurschtelt hab und viele Anregungen aufgreifen konnte, ihr habt hier echt richtig tolle Radl für die Kids auf die Beine gestellt!!!, möchte ich euch mein gerade fertiggestelltes Exemplar für meine fünfjährige Tochter zeigen. Die Ramschkisten sind voll und so konnte ich einige Schätzchen wieder zum Leben erwecken. Bissel was ist dann noch neu dazugekommen. Gewicht wird nachgereicht, hab gerade keine Waage zur Hand.

Ostergrüße aus Süddeutschland

Michael

----- Nachtrag zum Gewicht: 6850 g -----


----------



## zr0wrk (20. April 2019)

Die Position der Ganganzeige am Trigger kommt mir seltsam vor. Zeigt die nach vorne?


----------



## zrm (20. April 2019)

Da täuscht irgendwie die Perspektive. Ist ein ganz normaler Deore 9-fach Shifter und die Ganganzeige ist aus Fahrersicht einsehbar.


----------



## LemonLipstick (21. April 2019)

Mworx 26“ Mtb.


----------



## giant_r (21. April 2019)

ich hoffe in gruen wirds genauso schoen,
auch wenn ich bei den teilen etwas mehr low budget bleiben werde...
schon voller erwartung auf das paket, dass der osterhase dann nach barcelona bringen soll.,.schoene ostern an alle


----------



## mwcycles (21. April 2019)

Da ist Frankreich ja schneller! Gestern angekommen, nächste Woche zum Pulvern, blau wird es!
Mangels Aufklebern wohl MWcycles statt Mworks... und mit Federgabel, da es hier überall steinig ist.


----------



## giant_r (21. April 2019)

unserer kommt fertig lackiert,...federgabel erst spaeter, im moment kommen 24" raeder und auch die carbongabel rein.
viel spass beim aufbau,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwerg291082 (21. April 2019)

Leider immer noch mit Fahrradprüfungs-Reflektor, hab ich vergessen abzuschrauben


----------



## below (23. April 2019)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Mworx 26“ Mtb.



Wo findet man Infos zu dem Rahmen?


----------



## LemonLipstick (23. April 2019)

below schrieb:


> Wo findet man Infos zu dem Rahmen?



Hier findet man einige Infos:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbauthread-24er-fuer-4-5-jaehrigen.888538/

Bei näheren Interesse einfach pn.


----------



## DocLumpi (24. April 2019)

Geschenk vom (väterlichen) Osterhasen :

Orbea MX20 Team, ein paar Teile getauscht bzw. farblich gepimpt .

Kürzeren Vorbau montiert : KCNC Bear Arm 50mm statt original 70mm.

Trinkflaschenhalter & Flasche : CEO von Elite -- habe mehrere probiert, auch mit seitlicher Entnahme, dieser hier war aber am sinnvollsten und Junior kommt damit prima zurecht

Seitenständer macht Sinn und wird auch genutzt, passt auch optisch dazu.

Schaltung ist die originale Shimano 8Gang geblieben, Junior konnte sie von Anfang an ohne Probleme bedienen, eher sogar umgekehrt - er schaltet zig-mal, auch ohne Grund.

Gewicht alles zusammen 9,1 kg

MFG Doc.


----------



## outofsightdd (1. Mai 2019)

Erstaunlich, was heute für leichtgewichtiges Equipment direkt aus der Vepackung kommt. Beim Laufrad von Kokua hatten wir 2015 vorher noch lange gesucht, bis wir darauf stießen. Dann hat der Große auf nem gebrauchten, eisenschweren Kinderfahrrad das Fahren mit Pedalen gelernt, dabei aber immer wieder lieber auf dem Laufrad gesessen. Nun hat der Große das dahinter stehende Ghost Lanao mit Starrgabel in Serienausstattung. Für unter 300 € so viel schnell fahrender Spaß, das erfreut das bastelfaule Vatertier.


----------



## Atzehome (3. Mai 2019)

KuBike 24L


----------



## giant_r (3. Mai 2019)

sieht gut aus, was hast du fuer einen lrs verwendet?


----------



## Atzehome (3. Mai 2019)

Das ist der vom superlight


----------



## bankettfritz (3. Mai 2019)

Mal noch ein Cube 200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bankettfritz (3. Mai 2019)




----------



## giant_r (3. Mai 2019)

Atzehome schrieb:


> Das ist der vom superlight


danke


----------



## giant_r (3. Mai 2019)

bankettfritz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 858107


sieht seh schoen aus. bitte erzaehl uns was mehr als nur 2 fotos zu zeigen, das ist es ganz sicher wert...


----------



## bankettfritz (3. Mai 2019)

Begonnen hat alles vor 3 Wochen mit einem normalen Cube 200 Acid, gekauft und sofort gestrippt. Da ich viele Teile vom Vorgänger Bike übernehmen würden ging es relativ fix. Gekürzte Shimano Kurbel mit 127mm , Bremsen sind Xtr Sättel mit Saint Gebern und Slx 10fach Schalthebel(ispec) als Schaltwerk Xt 10fach . Zur Zeit ist der Not Laufradsatz aus Orginal Felgen und 24 Loch Sun Ringle Disk Naben, welche tubeless aufgebaut sind  verbaut . Die Gabel ist eine Carbon Gabel bei der die Canti Sockel entfernt worden .Lackiert habe ich das Bike mit Spray.bike (https://www.urban-zweirad.de/fahrra...-2-fahrrad-lackspray-tuerkis-400-ml_1572_2089 )und 5 Schichten Klarlack matt. Bis auf die Felgen also einmal alles anders . 

Hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## Tomsen22 (4. Mai 2019)

@bankettfritz Schönes Teil! Hast Du's mal gewogen?


----------



## bankettfritz (4. Mai 2019)

Bis jetzt noch nicht , da noch mit laufradsatz und anderen Reifen das Gewicht fällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cinemaniac (8. Mai 2019)

Zum Geburtstag gab´s endlich das lang ersehnte "große" Rad.
Canyon Offspring 20 mit passendem Reverse Base Lenker.


----------



## cinemaniac (8. Mai 2019)

bankettfritz schrieb:


> Begonnen hat alles vor 3 Wochen mit einem normalen Cube 200 Acid, gekauft und sofort gestrippt. Da ich viele Teile vom Vorgänger Bike übernehmen würden ging es relativ fix. Gekürzte Shimano Kurbel mit 127mm , Bremsen sind Xtr Sättel mit Saint Gebern und Slx 10fach Schalthebel(ispec) als Schaltwerk Xt 10fach . Zur Zeit ist der Not Laufradsatz aus Orginal Felgen und 24 Loch Sun Ringle Disk Naben, welche tubeless aufgebaut sind  verbaut . Die Gabel ist eine Carbon Gabel bei der die Canti Sockel entfernt worden .Lackiert habe ich das Bike mit Spray.bike (https://www.urban-zweirad.de/fahrra...-2-fahrrad-lackspray-tuerkis-400-ml_1572_2089 )und 5 Schichten Klarlack matt. Bis auf die Felgen also einmal alles anders .
> 
> Hoffe es gefällt euch



Hast du schon Erfahrungswerte bezüglich der Stoßfestigkeit des Lacks? Die Farben sehen nämlich ziemlich geil aus, wie ich finde.


----------



## bankettfritz (8. Mai 2019)

Der Lack hat sich sehr gut verarbeiten lassen . Man kann ihn nach ca 10-15 min noch glätten , so habe ich die Oberfläche bearbeitet und anschließend mit 800 nass aufgeschliffen .Danach die Decalls und 2k Klarlack matt vom Autolackierer aus der Dose.Auf der Fläche hält er sehr gut, an Kanten hab ich etwas bedenken. Einen Kettenkontakt hat eine Kante nicht überlebt.Neuralgische Stellen am besten abkleben. Hoffe die Erfahrung hilft dir. Habe auch noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Mai 2019)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> Zum Geburtstag gab´s endlich das lang ersehnte "große" Rad.
> Canyon Offspring 20 mit passendem Reverse Base Lenker.


cool mit einem Ninjato auf dem Rücken


----------



## nataschabiker79 (9. Mai 2019)

Zwar nur ein Laufrad aber rein Rad


----------



## johnplonks (13. Mai 2019)

Guten Tag, wollte mal unser Hornet-Projekt zeigen. Fährt sich gut und gefällt der Kundin, aber die Lehre, die ich daraus ziehe: Selbstaufbau setzt eine volle Teilekiste, Zeit und Leidenschaft voraus. Ersetzt man eine dieser Zutaten durch Geld, ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis eher mau...ich würde rückblickend lieber auf VPace setzen...


----------



## Jakten (14. Mai 2019)

@DocLumpi - sind das die Contec Happy Pedalen? Lohnt das Update gegenüber normalen Fahrradpedalen? Oder nur der Farbe wegen?
Ich suche noch ein bisschen mehr Grip für unseren Kurzen (Schuhgröße 30) ohne Alu/Stahl Pedalen dran zu schrauben.


----------



## DocLumpi (14. Mai 2019)

@Jakten , Ja sind die Contec-Pedale.

Habe sie hauptsächlich wegen der Farbe getauscht, die originalen sind denen ziemlich ähnlich. 
Aber Grip ist in Ordnung und Kunststoff wollte ich beibehalten. Hatte solche auch bereits am 16 Zoll Rad montiert.


----------



## turbomensch (19. Mai 2019)

hab vor einiger Zeit n ziemlich runter gerocktes Supurb BO24 Schnäppchen gemacht und in liebevoller Detailarbeit wieder auf Vordermann gebracht - das ist rausgekommen:


















Schaltzug ist nun innen durchgehend verlegt, da außen unterm Tretlager rum doch arg Schmutzanfällig - außerdem siehts besser aus  Gegenhalter der Züge am Rahmen wurden mit dem Dremel entfernt und sauber verschliffen - davon sieht man garnix mehr.

Alte Spinner Grind wurde verkauft und gegen eine neue getauscht, die ich zum selben Preis der gebrauchten erstanden hab. Steuersatz, Lenker und Vorbau sind original, um den original Look beizubehalten. Griffe M-Trix von Sixpack Racing gekürzt. Bremsen sind Magura MT4 mit Quaxar ASPEN 160mm Scheiben. Schaltung SRAM GX 10-fach komplett. Kurbel ist original 145mm mit DECKAS 32t NW Kettenblatt. Innenlager mit hohler Titanwelle aus China (komplett knapp 135gr. leicht!). Pedale ICON Mini von Sixpack Racing (schwer, aber ich wollte was mit Grip und farblich passendes). Laufräder sind von PYRObikes PLP MC1 (komplett nur 1144gr.) mit Schwalbe 26" XX-Light Schläuchen und 24x2.1 Rocket Rons. Sattelstütze Carbon aus China (komplett 128gr. leicht). Zu guter letzt wurde der original Velo Sattel mit Wildleder bezogen - eher was für die Optik, als praktisch (bei Nässe ) - n unveränderter originaler is für schlechtes Wetter noch vorhanden.

Gewicht insgesamt 9,2kg - denke s kann sich sehen lassen. Jetzt steht aber wohl erstmal am Dachboden rum und wartet 1- 2 Jahre bis sein zukünftiger Rider drauf passt


----------



## LockeTirol (19. Mai 2019)

turbomensch schrieb:


> hab vor einiger Zeit n ziemlich runter gerocktes Supurb BO24 Schnäppchen gemacht und in liebevoller Detailarbeit wieder auf Vordermann gebracht - das ist rausgekommen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 864124
> 
> ...


Schönes Bike! Nur eine Frage bitte. Warum hast Du die Spinner mit einer Spinner und nicht mit einer RST First Air ersetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbomensch (20. Mai 2019)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Schönes Bike! Nur eine Frage bitte. Warum hast Du die Spinner mit einer Spinner und nicht mit einer RST First Air ersetzt?



ich hatte vor längerer Zeit schonmal für ein anderes Projekt für unsren Großen eine RST F1RST Air zuhause und die hatte meinem Gefühl nach eine relativ hohe Losbrechkraft selbst bei niedrigst möglichem Druck - mag an Fertigungstoleranzen liegen oder mittlerweile an den neuen Modellen besser sein.. kann ich nicht sagen. Die Spinner funktioniert wunderbar, liegt Gewichtsmäßig gleich mit der RST und liegt zu guter letzt auch Preislich n gutes Stück drunter (und hat keine hässlichen Canti-Sockel) - für mich also soweit keine Nachteile.. sollte sich das mal ändern, wird eben getauscht


----------



## duc-mo (20. Mai 2019)

turbomensch schrieb:


> Jetzt steht aber wohl erstmal am Dachboden rum und wartet 1- 2 Jahre bis sein zukünftiger Rider drauf passt


----------



## Marcy666 (21. Mai 2019)

Servus,

mein Junior (jetzt 9 Jahre) hat seit Dezember 2017 nun schon über 1.500 km mit seinem Mondraker Factor 24 (seit letzten Sommer schon mit 26 Zoll Laufrädern) zurück gelegt.

Da er sich in seiner Fahr- und  Sprungtechnik beängstigend schnell entwickelt hat, habe ich nach einem Bike für ihn gesucht das ein paar Reserven hat ...

Im Bikemarkt bin ich auf ein Nicolai ION 16 Rahmen in der Sondergröße XS aufmerksam geworden, nach langem überlegen hab ich zugeschlagen.

Anfänglich habe ich noch überlegt ob ich mit dem Aufbau vielleicht besser noch eine wenig warten soll ...

... naja, wenn der Rahmen schon mal da ist dann kann man ja schon mal anfangen.

Letze Woche Freitag wurde das Rad fertig, beim ersten ,Probesitzen’ dann der erste Gedanken ‘Sch... könnte vielleicht doch noch etwas zu groß sein’.

Probieren geht bekanntlich über studieren, also erst mal ab auf den Übungsplatz (Pumptrack, Dropbatterie, Jumpline, Balancierbalken) - “Oh Papa, das Rad ist ja Super”

Dann mal ab auf den Wildhog - WOW der ‘kleine’ ist aber verdammt schnell mit dem neuen Rad.
Auch gleich alle Sprünge als wäre er noch nie ein anderes Rad gefahren.

Nächsten Tag ab auf den NoJokes - “Papa das fühlt sich ja viel besser an als mit dem Mondraker”

Fazit: Alles Richtig gemacht: Junior (und Papa) absolut Happy


----------



## Marcy666 (21. Mai 2019)

Hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder:


----------



## Jabomania (22. Mai 2019)




----------



## Kuwahades (27. Mai 2019)

Ich wollte auch gerne mal mein 20" KTM Wild Thing vorstellen.

ist ein Mädchenfahrrad geworden mit viel Extra Love

Alle eloxierten Teile sind speziell aus der Teilekiste ausgesucht worden, ich wollte ursprünglich nur Lila Türkis verbauen, aber es sollte bunt werden.
und die Front musste erst einmal ziemlich hoch werden.

Bin mal gespannt, ob ich das noch reduzieren kann, aber meine beiden Mädels brauchen das so hoch vorne ?!

Gibt's auch keine Diskussionen, ich hätte es auch nicht anders machen können, sonst hätten die ein Pucky gekauft und ich hätte umsonst Teile gesammelt 

gekürzten Spider Sattel hatte ich auch verbaut, aber das kam auch nicht so gut an 

Farbige Griffe und Schwalbe Reifen kommen noch
und wahrscheinlich auch ein Umwerfer, möchte das mal mit der Tochter üben, wenn Sie so weit ist

Gewicht ohne Kette und Züge war bei 8,5 kg

ich wiege es dann mit den neuen Reifen, denke aber es dürfte nicht über 9,5 kg kommen ?


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Mai 2019)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch gerne mal mein 20" KTM Wild Thing vorstellen. (...)


Ich weiß schon, über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten und mit Kindern schon gar nicht. Aber _ich_ finde das ganz furchtbar.


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Mai 2019)

Ich bin die letzten drei Wochen durch die Hölle gegangen, bin froh das es jetzt so da steht und auch gefahren wird
Meine Mutter, meine Frau und meine Tochter waren schon bei nem 24" Hollandrad, bis sie erst mal gemerkt haben, wie schön leicht das KTM ist und wie gut sich sowas fahren lässt.

Die Farben sind mir mittlerweile egal.

Gewicht und Funktion sind genau so wie ich es haben wollte

wenn mein Kleiner soweit ist, dass er damit fahren kann, wird es hoffentlich so aussehen wie mein altes Indian Fire Trail in raw und blau, das baue ich mir gerade wieder auf, damit er das immer vor Augen hat und sein Fahrrad dann genau so aussehen muss wie das vom Babba 

Ich hoffe mein Plan geht auf


----------



## joglo (27. Mai 2019)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch gerne mal mein 20" KTM Wild Thing vorstellen.
> 
> ist ein Mädchenfahrrad geworden mit viel Extra Love
> 
> ...



Hi, sitzt denn Deine Tochter so, d.h. mit der ausgezogenen Sattelstütze? Wenn ja hättest Du lieber ein 24er Bike aufgebaut, weil es zumindest von den Bildern dann zu klein aussieht. Wenn nein, die Sattelstütze weit drin, ist die Front eher nicht nur recht hoch, sonder zu lang. Insbesondere der Vorbau erscheint mir für Erwachsene-Bikes (von vor 15 Jahren) konzipiert zu sein. Hast Du nichts kürzeres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (27. Mai 2019)

ja Du hast vollkommen recht
ich bin auch schon am 24" dran, muss mir nur noch Speichen besorgen und Kurbel anpassen.

Aber sie fährt am liebsten Ihr 16" BMX , deswegen auch die Hohe Front und der kleine Rahmen, mit einem 24" wollte sie sich noch nicht anfreunden, sie ist noch genau dazwischen und eiert ganz schön mit nem 24"


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Mai 2019)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Ich bin die letzten drei Wochen durch die Hölle gegangen, bin froh das es jetzt so da steht und auch gefahren wird
> Meine Mutter, meine Frau und meine Tochter waren schon bei nem 24" Hollandrad, bis sie erst mal gemerkt haben, wie schön leicht das KTM ist und wie gut sich sowas fahren lässt.
> 
> Die Farben sind mir mittlerweile egal.
> ...



Ist deiner Tochter der Lenker nicht zu weit über dem Vorderrad?


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Mai 2019)

ich habe das KTM ja für zwei Kinder gekauft und umgebaut.
Der kleine Bruder ist gerade drei und die Große bekommt demnächst dann das 24".
Sie ist im Moment zufrieden, so wie es ist.
Vorbauten habe ich noch jede Menge und eigentlich auch einen anderen geplant gehabt.
Lenker hatte ich auch noch einen schönen flachen, der ne Ecke leichter ist.

Sie ist sowieso eher ein Pferdemädchen, aber so habe ich schon jede Menge Erfahrung gesammelt und mein Sohn bekommt dann ein richtig cooles MTB.
Alleine die 28 Loch Hügi Naben und die umgebohrten Felgen sind der Knaller an dem Fahrrad 

gekürzte LX Kurbel und von Khujand veredelter Rahmen 

hatte noch ein Dura Ace Schaltwerk, habe mich aber dagegen entschieden, funktioniert so besser mit den Rapid Fire Schaltern.

Ihr habt alle Recht, sie könnte schon ein größeres Fahrrad fahren, in einem halben Jahr spätestens muss sie aufs 24" wechseln und der kleine Bruder dann mit flachem Lenker und kurzem Vorbau aufs KTM

Zum schalten und bremsen üben finde ich das KTM jetzt aber optimal.


----------



## joglo (27. Mai 2019)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... und von Khujand veredelter Rahmen .


Ah, hab nämlich verpasst dazuzuschreiben, dass mir der Raw-Look wie immer gut gefällt.



Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... und wahrscheinlich auch ein Umwerfer, möchte das mal mit der Tochter üben, wenn Sie so weit ist


Sorry, dass ich bei diesem Thema auch wieder ein wenig kritisch nachfrage, aber brauchts das wirklich?
Ich meine der Verzicht auf einen Umwerfer bei MTBs war doch _die _Errungeschaft der letzten Jahre schlechthin. Endlich nicht mehr dies ständigen Abwägungen ob vor dem kurzen Anstieg gleich besser das KB gewechselt werden muss oder hinten ein paar Gänge noch zurückgeschalten werden können...
Für Kinder ist das alles ja noch komplizierter und unlogischer.
Ich persönlich würde empfehlen es erstmal ohne Umwerfer zu probieren, wenn die Bandbreite/Spreizung dann je nach Einsatz evtl. nicht ausreicht dann lieber was neuzeitliches z.B. 1x10 mit 11-40 Kassette und neueren SLX Schaltwerk usw.
Hier können die Gänge logisch und konsequent (ohne Überlappung) ausgewählt werden.

Ich selber habe auch ein paar MTB-Klassiker mit Umwerfer aber frage mich ob man Kindern noch lernen muss mit Umwerfer und 3-7/8/9 umzugehen?


----------



## Tidi (27. Mai 2019)

Dass das Bike bei der Stellung von Lenker Vorbau Sattel eher n 24er werden sollte, hast du ja schon selbst festgestellt.
Beim Thema Umwerfer muss ich allerdings auch nochmal dringendst zu 1x 10 oder 1x11 mit großer Bandbreite an der Kassette raten. Es ist doch echt eine der tollsten Errungenschaften der MTB Technik der letzten Jahre, dass man vorn eben nicht mehr schalten muss! Tu das deinen Kids nicht mehr an, fahr gern weiter Umwerfer, aber spendier den Kids ne Kurbel mit nem einfachen Antrieb mit NW Blatt, da brauchts auch keine Kettenführung mehr.


----------



## herrundmeister (4. Juni 2019)

Immer noch kein Leichtbau, aber frisch Spraydosen lackiert und einsatzbereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (6. Juni 2019)

aber echt schlecht gelackt. da musst du nachma ran, oder liegts an den fotofähigkeiten?
im verhältnis zum potenzbike kommt das wichtige werkzeug des wichtigsten im leben echt zu kurz.


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Juni 2019)

Noch im Werden, aber es wird ... 





Aktueller Stand bei 8.390 g, immerhin schon 2 kg leichter als ursprünglich. Ein paar Dinge stehen noch aus.


----------



## Tidi (6. Juni 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Noch im Werden, aber es wird ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich solche Bikes sehe, muss ich Pepe wohl noch überreden, dass wir sein Orbea auch raw machen ... saugeile Kiste!
Welchen Vorbau hast du verbaut?


----------



## Chris_DH (6. Juni 2019)

Ich „ärgere“ mich auch das der Sohnemann bald n geileres Rad hat als ich


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Juni 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Welchen Vorbau hast du verbaut?


Beim Vorbau habe ich mich etwas mehr aus dem Fenster gelehnt, als ich ursprünglich wollte (wie auch an anderen Stellen natürlich). Ich habe mehrere probiert. Geworden ist es dann der OnOff Krypton FG. Der ist einerseits in seiner Erscheinung dem Bike angemessen, andererseits nicht zu fett oder zu schwer. Es hätte leichtere Optionen gegeben, aber die sahen an dem Bike zu piepslig aus.


----------



## Biebertaler (6. Juni 2019)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Ich „ärgere“ mich auch das der Sohnemann bald n geileres Rad hat als ich
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 870889




Kenne ich nur zu gut


----------



## cinemaniac (6. Juni 2019)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Kenne ich nur zu gut


#metoo


----------



## Kwietsch (7. Juni 2019)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch gerne mal mein 20" KTM Wild Thing vorstellen.
> 
> ist ein Mädchenfahrrad geworden mit viel Extra Love
> 
> ...



Hi!

Da ich mir ja auch schon nen Zirkuspferd-Award abgeholt habe, komme ich mit bunt gut klar.
Ich hätte aber bei den Spacern unterm Vorbau noch einen der beiden Pink/Lila Töne gegen etwas deutlich unterschiedliches getauscht.

Ansonsten: Wenn es gefahren wird, WEIL es so gewünscht war, hast Du alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Juni 2019)

ja ich finde es auch ganz cool, und wir fahren fast jeden Abend 
Aber die beiden Spacer habe ich auch angemerkt, aber blau, oder grün wollte Sie nicht.
Sie ist auch ganz stolz auf ihr Fahrrädchen


----------



## mwcycles (11. Juni 2019)

Mässiges Bild vom Mworks für meinen Sohn, erst mal in "Raw" aufgebaut, noch etwas provisorisch.
Eine passende Alugabel lag noch auf dem Dachboden, demnächst dann Federgabel. Microshift Advent, perfekt für Kinder, genau richtig von der Abstufung. Samox Kurbeln mit 28Z Directmount Kettenblatt.
Magura MT2 - nie wieder, welch ein Kampf beim Entlüften...

Mit 130cm ist mein Sohn meiner Meinung nach an der Untergrenze, natürlich geht der Sattel tiefer für kleinere Kinder, ich halte es aber nicht für sinnvoll. Das spielerische Fahrverhalten des Orbea MX20 gefiel ihm lange besser, obwohl das Mworks natürlich besser läuft und auch im holperigen Gelände weit überlegen ist. Es geht halt schwerer aufs Hinterrad zu ziehen... und beim freihändig fahren musste er sich auch erst auf den flacheren Lenkwinkel einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (12. Juni 2019)

ja das glaube ich, meine Tochter ist genau so groß und fährt lieber das 20" KTM
bin aber am überlegen, ob ich ihre ein 24" Vorderrad spendieren soll ?
Leider ist der Sprung von 20" auf 24" etwas groß, bei 26" und 24" hätte ich da weniger Probleme mit

Neues Rad steht aber schon bereit 12,6 kg mit schweren Stahl Komponenten, bin mal gespannt auf was ich das Gute Stück abspecken kann.
Kleine Herausforderung, Rahmen hat nur ein 1" Steuerrohr, aber ich denke ich habe schon die passende Lösung.


----------



## Rumpelz (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo 
Ich habe vor einiger Zeit ein ganz gut erhaltenes Hotrock 16 für meinen Sohn für 40,-€ geschossen.

Im Laufe der Zeit sind einige Updates dazugekommen. Hoffe, es gefällt euch 

*Die Ausgangsbasis:*




*Umbauten:*
>> alles Unnötige entfernt
>> 1st Ride Lenker, Vorbau und Griffe von Propain
>> Avid SpeedDial 7 Bremshebel
>> Contec Happy Kid Pedale
>> Truvativ BMX-BSA Adapter
>> Neco Innenlager
>> Kubikes 16/32Z Kurbel

Aber jetzt seht selbst..



 

 

 




 
*
Weiter geplant:*
>> Bremse ersetzen
>> Umbau auf Freilauf
>> Lenker kürzen von 550 auf 500mm 
>> Bremszug optimieren


Viele Grüße


----------



## Kuwahades (12. Juni 2019)

Sehr cool,
vielleicht könntest du bei der Gabel auch diese Adapter von Identiti verwenden, oder noch eine Andere Gabel mit V Brake Sockeln verbauen ?


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Juni 2019)

In Holland sind leichte Kinderbikes kein Problem... Diesmal war aber nicht ich der Übeltäter, meine Frau meinte, die nehmen wir mit...


----------



## zr0wrk (13. Juni 2019)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> In Holland sind leichte Kinderbikes kein Problem...


Da geht schon noch was, was die Leichtigkeit angeht.


----------



## hofschalk (13. Juni 2019)

Grade vom Händler geholt. Derzeit noch Standardausstattung. 
Vorbau wird vmtl noch getauscht und Sattel kommt noch höher.
Da die Tochter vom 14“ Commencal umsteigt, war der zur ersten Probefahrt noch ziemlich weit unten.


----------



## OliverKaa (17. Juni 2019)

Hängt jetzt nicht mehr an der Wand!
Sohnemann hat sich tierisch gefreut!


----------



## Aldetruller (21. Juni 2019)




----------



## zr0wrk (22. Juni 2019)

Für die Stadt, den Kindergarten und das Geballer im Hof. Für alles andere gibt's das andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## josch0dw (24. Juni 2019)

Hier startet ein weiteres MWORX Projekt


----------



## Tomsen22 (24. Juni 2019)

Hi, hier mal ein paar Fotos vom 20 Zoll Cube meines Sohnes.

Hab das Teil letztes Jahr günstig gebraucht gekauft und wollte dann nur ein paar Teile tauschen...  Letztlich hab ich alle Teile getauscht, zum einen weil's Laune gemacht hat, zum anderen weil ich das Gewicht möglichst weit runterkriegen wollte. Der Sohnemann ist nicht der Kräftigste, da entscheidet das Gewicht doch stark über Fahrspaß oder -frust.

Verbaute Teile:

Gabel: Pyrobikes Alu-Gabel
Laufräder: Ali
Reifen: Schwalbe Mow Joe
Schläuche: Schwalbe ultraleicht
Vorbau: Propain 1st Ride
Lenker: Ali Carbon
Sattel: Ali
Kurbel: alte LX, von @kurbeltom gekürzt und von @Mad-Line eloxiert (danke nochmal an beide!)
Kettenblatt: Stronglight 32
Innenlager: Neco
Schaltwerk: Sram X7
Schalthebel: Sram SX4
Kassette HG51 11-32
Bremsen: Deore
Bremshebel: Avid FR5
Pedale: Xpedo Traverse 3
Ständer: Contec

Gewicht: 7,5 kg


----------



## Itekei (26. Juni 2019)

Hier mal das aktuelle 24" Gefährt meiner Tochter, ein Commencal Meta HT. Bis dahin wurden Woom 1 bis 4 gefahren.
Alles von der Stange.

Der Sohnemann steigt demnächst von einem Woom 2 auf ein Propain Dreckspatz um.


----------



## alles-fahrer (1. Juli 2019)

Bei meinem 4-Jährigen stand jetzt der Schritt auf 20" an. Passte auch ganz gut, da die große Schwester bereits auf 24" gewechselt ist. Und weil der Pilot mit seinem 16er Belter vorher bereits ziemlich gnadenlos geheizt ist, war jetzt die Zeit ihm mit einer Federgabel etwas mehr Reserven ans Rad zu schrauben.  Mangels Alternativen musste ich dann für die 1st Ride Air ganz schön tief in die Tasche greifen - puh ! Aber zum einen funktioniert sie wirklich hervorragend, und andererseits ist der Preis im Vergleich zu einem kompletten Frechdax schon wieder sehr moderat. 
Als das Rad dann fertig vor mir stand hätte ich am liebsten einen Schrumpfstrahler gehabt um das Ding selber ausprobieren zu können:



Aber Sohnemann war zur Stelle und zeigte dass das definitiv sein Rad ist:


----------



## duc-mo (1. Juli 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Bei meinem 4-Jährigen stand jetzt der Schritt auf 20" an. Passte auch ganz gut, da die große Schwester bereits auf 24" gewechselt ist. Und weil der Pilot mit seinem 16er Belter vorher bereits ziemlich gnadenlos geheizt ist, war jetzt die Zeit ihm mit einer Federgabel etwas mehr Reserven ans Rad zu schrauben.  Mangels Alternativen musste ich dann für die 1st Ride Air ganz schön tief in die Tasche greifen - puh ! Aber zum einen funktioniert sie wirklich hervorragend, und andererseits ist der Preis im Vergleich zu einem kompletten Frechdax schon wieder sehr moderat.
> Als das Rad dann fertig vor mir stand hätte ich am liebsten einen Schrumpfstrahler gehabt um das Ding selber ausprobieren zu können:
> Anhang anzeigen 879920
> Aber Sohnemann war zur Stelle und zeigte dass das definitiv sein Rad ist:



ich frage mich gerade was an dem Rad überhaupt noch original ist... 


Wir hatten am Wochenende ein sehr unschönes Erlebnis. Sohneman ist mit dem Lenker von seinem Laufrad an einem geparkten Auto vorbeigeschrammt, weil er einen auf "Hans Guckindieluft" gemacht hat.  

Ergebnis war ein 30cm langer Kratzer auf der Beifahrertür von Nachbars Golf...  

Das Problem ist, dass die ehemaligen "Sicherheitsgriffe" vom dünnwandigen Lenker mit der Zeit durchgestanzt wurden und die Enden jetzt entsprechend scharfkantig sind. Ich habe am Rad von meinem Größen inzwischen Alu Lenkerendstopfen verbaut, aber richtig "sicher" oder "gratfrei" ist das auch nicht... Wenn er damit irgendwo hängen bleiben würde, dann gäbe es auch üble Kratzer...

Ich bin im Moment echt ratlos, wie ich die Allgemeinheit zukünftig vor meinen Kindern schützen soll...


----------



## Itekei (1. Juli 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich bin im Moment echt ratlos, wie ich die Allgemeinheit zukünftig vor meinen Kindern schützen soll...


Also ich bin als Kind auch paarmal in Autos reingefahren. Ich denke das gibt sich mit dem Alter und Fahrkönnen. So lange: Haftpflicht mit Einschluss deliktunfähiger Kinder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (1. Juli 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> ich frage mich gerade was an dem Rad überhaupt noch original ist...


Rahmen, Kurbel, Hinterrad, Tretlager und Steuersatz. 
[Edit]
Sattelstütze und rechter Bremshebel auch.


----------



## alles-fahrer (1. Juli 2019)

Itekei schrieb:


> So lange: Haftpflicht mit Einschluss deliktunfähiger Kinder.


Gut zu wissen dass es diese Option gibt! Ich habe bisher immer nur gedacht bis das Kind 7 Jahre ist hätte weder ich eine Chance auf Übernahme, noch der Geschädigte einen Rechtsweg. Habe gehört da zahlt ggf. nur die Vollkasko des Eigentümers.


----------



## duc-mo (1. Juli 2019)

Unsere Haftpflicht übernimmt den Schaden...

Mir geht's um Schadensbegrenzung bzw darum das ich selbst das Gefühl habe, dass ich alle technischen Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft haben das so was nicht nochmal passiert...


----------



## Itekei (1. Juli 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Mir geht's um Schadensbegrenzung bzw darum das ich selbst das Gefühl habe, dass ich alle technischen Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft haben das so was nicht nochmal passiert...


Du, Hauptsache dem Nachwuchs passiert nix. Schäden an Dingen kann man reparieren. Da würde ich mir keinen großen  Kopf machen. Bring dem Kleinen halt bisschen Umsicht und Vorsicht bei, auch wenn man da - wie der Schwabe sagt - oft an eine Wand hinschwätzt. Und man will den Kleinen das Fahrradfahren ja auch nicht verleiden. Wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne


----------



## duc-mo (1. Juli 2019)

Ich sehe das ja grundsätzlich ähnlich... Trotzdem such ich jetzt neue Griffe, die die Lenkerenden sicher verschließen, möglichst abgerundet sind und nicht nach zwei Umfallern schon wieder durchgestanzt sind. Was könnt ihr empfehlen?

Ein schlanker Durchmesser wäre auch wünschenswert und wegen Gripshift braucht es rechts nen kürzeren Griff als links...


----------



## alles-fahrer (1. Juli 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ja grundsätzlich ähnlich... Trotzdem such ich jetzt neue Griffe, die die Lenkerenden sicher verschließen, möglichst abgerundet sind und nicht nach zwei Umfallern schon wieder durchgestanzt sind. Was könnt ihr empfehlen?
> 
> Ein schlanker Durchmesser wäre auch wünschenswert und wegen Gripshift braucht es rechts nen kürzeren Griff als links...


Wie wäre es einfach mit ordentlich Barends? Beziehungsweise klassisch auch Lenkerstopfen genannt. Das sollte meiner Meinung nach bei keinem Fahrrad vernachlässigt werden - *ein offener Lenker ist lebensgefährlich*!


----------



## hirschy (2. Juli 2019)

Chunky Grips | Comfortable Handlebar Bicycle / Mountain Bike Grips
					

Chunky Grips are thick, comfortable, shock-absorbing, non-slip handlebar grips that lock on when installed. Great for mtb, bmx, cruisers, ebikes, etc.




					esigrips.com
				



Kannst du für gripshift kürzen und ggfs. einfach an den Seiten über die Endpröppel überstehen lassen. Dann ist´s da auch gleich noch etwas weicher und die Autos sind geschützt...


----------



## joglo (2. Juli 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ja grundsätzlich ähnlich... Trotzdem such ich jetzt neue Griffe, die die Lenkerenden sicher verschließen, möglichst abgerundet sind und nicht nach zwei Umfallern schon wieder durchgestanzt sind. Was könnt ihr empfehlen?



Also wenn Du weiterhin Griffe benutzen willst die setilich geschlossen sind (meine Empfehlung z.B. https://www.bike-components.de/de/CONTEC/Happy-Kid-Kindersicherheits-Lenkergriffe-p49596/), würde ich Dir raten vielmehr als auf die Auswahl des Griffgummis darauf zu achten, vor der Montage des Griffs erst in den nackigen Lenker einen Lenkerendstopfen zu stecken, das über den Durchmesser des Lenkers hinausstehende Plastik mit dem Cutter-messer oder ähnliches wegzuschneiden, damit ist der Lenker dann seitlich erstmal vollständig geschlossen und dann erst den Griff darüberzuschieben.
Damit verhindert man zuverlässig das "durchstanzen" der Seitenwand des Griffs durch das Lenkerrohr.


----------



## Kuwahades (2. Juli 2019)

Grip Division

Ich finde die hier nicht verkehrt, auch die Farbauswahl ist gut

und mit denen verschließe ich immer die Lenkerenden

Bar Ends


----------



## duc-mo (2. Juli 2019)

Ich habe bisher so ähnliche Griffe verbaut. Da fehlte im Lieferumfang allerdings der beschriebene Endstopfen und somit waren die Griffe innerhalb der ersten paar Monate durchgestanzt.  

Was empfiehlt sich denn als Endstopfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (2. Juli 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher so ähnliche Griffe verbaut. Da fehlte im Lieferumfang allerdings der beschriebene Endstopfen und somit waren die Griffe innerhalb der ersten paar Monate durchgestanzt.
> 
> Was empfiehlt sich denn als Endstopfen?


Gehört bei seitl. geschlossen Griffen in der Tat nicht zum Lieferumfang. Ich habe in meiner Wühlkiste immer einige rumliegen, ansonsten gibts Plastik-Lenkerendstopfen im Handel günstig ~2€.


----------



## alles-fahrer (3. Juli 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher so ähnliche Griffe verbaut. Da fehlte im Lieferumfang allerdings der beschriebene Endstopfen und somit waren die Griffe innerhalb der ersten paar Monate durchgestanzt.
> 
> Was empfiehlt sich denn als Endstopfen?


Bei Rennrad-Lenkerband sind immer welche dabei, die oft übrig bleiben. Wenn Du jemanden kennst der hin und wieder mal Lenker neu eingewickelt wäre das eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Albschrat (14. Juli 2019)




----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. Juli 2019)

Wo kann man das bei Hannover artgerecht ausführen?


----------



## Tidi (15. Juli 2019)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Wo kann man das bei Hannover artgerecht ausführen?


Harz ...


----------



## Biebertaler (15. Juli 2019)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 885090




*Ich möchte wieder ein Kind sein* 
*Wow....is des schön. *


----------



## Albschrat (15. Juli 2019)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Wo kann man das bei Hannover artgerecht ausführen?



Naja für den Anfang haben wir in der Nähe ne alte BMX Bahn im Wald und momentan üben meine zwei mit den MTB Hopper Rampen im Garten... und dann wurde der Harz ja schon erwähnt, bzw. Deister ist auch nicht weit. Aber bis dahin dauert es noch etwas. Erstmal müssen die Grundlagen sitzen...


----------



## mwcycles (18. Juli 2019)

Mworx jetzt mit Manitou Federgabel hier aus dem Bikemarkt - mit 100mm Federweg eher ein Trailbike, Bikeparktest in Kürze!


----------



## Tidi (18. Juli 2019)

Welche Kurbeln sind das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mwcycles (18. Juli 2019)

Samox 140mm, 28Z Directmount Kettenblatt und schmaler Q-Faktor, dürfte mit der Vpace weitgehend identisch sein. Hatte aber nur Samples bestellt, bei Bedarf bitte bei @LemonLipstick anfragen, damit er endlich welche bestellt...


----------



## zr0wrk (26. Juli 2019)

Hier mal unsee Version eines Ramones 20+. Original sind noch Rahmenset, Felgen und Reifen, glaub ich. Aktuelles Gewicht: 8.064 g.


----------



## Biebertaler (1. August 2019)

Superschönes Rad und mal nicht so ein komischen Plastik Spider Sattel drauf


----------



## Chris_DH (1. August 2019)

@zr0wrk welche Größe hast du beim Vpace Sattel genommen?


----------



## Itekei (2. August 2019)

So, mein Kleiner ist vom Woom 3 mit 5 Jahren jetzt auf ein Propain Dreckspatz gewechselt und liebt das Rad. Ich auch.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. August 2019)

Commencal Ramones 12"



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (5. August 2019)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> @zr0wrk welche Größe hast du beim Vpace Sattel genommen?


Den kleinen. Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2019)




----------



## Itekei (5. August 2019)

Woom 1  So haben meine Beiden auch angefangen.


----------



## zr0wrk (5. August 2019)

"Ride or DIE"? Rly? Harte Ansage am Kinderrad.


----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> "Ride or DIE"? Rly? Harte Ansage am Kinderrad.


klar, was sonst? 

mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Interpretationsspielraum von Ride or Die in den letzten Jahren sehr gross geworden ist, muss man ja nicht alles wahnsinnig ernst nehmen....
selbst meine Frau findet's witzig. und die findet "solche Sachen" recht schnell doof.


----------



## zr0wrk (5. August 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Klar, was sonst?


Na, "Ride, run, jump, swim, dive, climb or do whatever you want!" wäre doch fürs Kind auch okay. 


> (...) muss man ja nicht alles wahnsinnig ernst nehmen.


Ach so, das ist gar nicht ernst gemeint. Kann ja keiner wissen.


----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> "Ride, run, jump, swim, dive, climb or do whatever you want!"


solche Sticker hab ich aber net vorrätig 


zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ach so, das ist gar nicht ernst gemeint. Kann ja keiner wissen.


nur zu nem gewissen Prozentsatz, den ich nicht nenne


----------



## paradox (5. August 2019)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 886445Anhang anzeigen 886446
> 
> Mworx jetzt mit Manitou Federgabel hier aus dem Bikemarkt - mit 100mm Federweg eher ein Trailbike, Bikeparktest in Kürze!



Schick! Wie groß ist Dein Lütte?


----------



## mwcycles (5. August 2019)

1.33m, Tendenz steigend! Viel kleiner würde ich nicht empfehlen, klar geht der Sattel weiter runter, aber als Erwachsener möchte ich auch nicht mit einem MTB fahren, wo der Sattel schon im Sitzen ganz unten ist!
Im Bikepark (Orcieres-Merlette) war ves auch gut, trotz welliger Bremszonen und vielen steilen Haarnadelkurven.
Jetzt kommt noch roter Vorbau mit 640mm breitem Lenker.


----------



## Chris_DH (8. August 2019)

Hier mal der Zwischenstand unseres Projekts:






Die <8kg Grenze werden wir nicht halten können, aber das Preis-Gewichtsniveau ist stimmig.
Aktueller Stand: 7,2kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_MTB (9. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte euch auch kurz das Rad vorstellen das mein Sohn zu seinem Schulanfang bekommen wird.
Das Rad habe ich Gebraucht hier aus dem Bikemarkt gekauft (vielen Dank an @hiwako ).
Danach habe ich es komplett entlackt, die Zuganschläge entfernt und Öffnungen in den Rahmen gebohrt um die Züge und Leitungen inne zu verlegen. Neu gepulvert wurde es in RAL 2008 hellrotorange. Beio der Kurbel handelt es sich um ein günstiges Model von Miranda die gekürzt und ausgefräßt wurde (vielen Dank an @kurbeltom )
Hier nun die Bilder dazu:

so gekauft, alle Leitungen außen und 2-fach Antrieb




entlackt und Löcher gebohrt und Zughalter entfernt




neue Farbe




fertig Aufgebaut












Ich glaube mein Sohn wird sich freuen


----------



## ONE78 (9. August 2019)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte euch auch kurz das Rad vorstellen das mein Sohn zu seinem Schulanfang bekommen wird.
> Das Rad habe ich Gebraucht hier aus dem Bikemarkt gekauft (vielen Dank an @hiwako ).
> Danach habe ich es komplett entlackt, die Zuganschläge entfernt und Öffnungen in den Rahmen gebohrt um die Züge und Leitungen inne zu verlegen. Neu gepulvert wurde es in RAL 2008 hellrotorange. Beio der Kurbel handelt es sich um ein günstiges Model von Miranda die gekürzt und ausgefräßt wurde (vielen Dank an @kurbeltom )
> ...




nen kurzes schaltwerk, ala zee wäre noch fein.

aber auch so schon, sehr schön


----------



## zr0wrk (9. August 2019)

Die Kurbel ist ja mal cool (das Bike auch). Hoffentlich hält sie.
Aber die roten Aluteile passen _imho _nicht optimal zum orangenen Bike. Da hätte es hellblau besser getan. Außerdem wären Gummimuffen in den Löchern vielleicht gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. August 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Die Kurbel ist ja mal cool (das Bike auch). Hoffentlich hält sie.
> Aber die roten Aluteile passen _imho _nicht optimal zum orangenen Bike. Da hätte es hellblau besser getan. Außerdem wären Gummimuffen in den Löchern vielleicht gar nicht schlecht.


Die Kurbel finde ich auch Top. Wegen dem halten mach ich mir keine Gedanken. Mein Sohn wiegt erst 32 kg und die Kurbel wurde auf 140mm gekürzt, dadurch ist ja der Hebel und damit die Kraft auf die Kurbel kleiner.
Bei den Anbauteilen gebe ich dir recht, hellblau würde besser aussehen (deshalb auchg der Sattel mit etwas blau).
Da aber viele Teile in rot dabei waren habe ich auch die Pedale in rot gewählt.
Gewicht des Rades liegt übrigens bei 8,8 kg , kein Rekordgewicht für ein 26 Zoll Rad aber ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. August 2019)

ONE78 schrieb:


> nen kurzes schaltwerk, ala zee wäre noch fein.
> 
> aber auch so schon, sehr schön



kurzes Schaltwerk wäre schön, aber für Zee müßte ich auf 10-fach umrüsten und die 9-fach Saint Schaltwerke sind mir aktuell auch noch zu teuer.


----------



## mick_1978! (9. August 2019)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> kurzes Schaltwerk wäre schön, aber für Zee müßte ich auf 10-fach umrüsten und die 9-fach Saint Schaltwerke sind mir aktuell auch noch zu teuer.



Ginge nicht auch ein Rennrad Schaltwerk a la 105?


----------



## Tidi (9. August 2019)

Geht, war am 24er Cube von der Großen und ist nun am 20er Orbea vom Kleenen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. August 2019)

Das aktuelle und der Nachfolger


----------



## ollo (18. August 2019)

das neue Gerät vom Junior  Naloo Hill Bill..... 10,2 kg nach dem abspecken (über 600g runter). Ein anderer Sattel noch, von VPace, bring es dann auf 9,99 kg
Lenker evtl. auch, 600 mm find ich für einen 6 jährigen etwas breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oscar1 (19. August 2019)

Saracen Mantra 1.6  
Es war 6.5kg out of the Box. (Kofferwaage)
Nun ein wenig leichter mit : ASA Sattel, Mag. V-Brakes & ein paar Kleinteilen (-184g) / Pedale sollen auch noch. ..wenn er größer ist kommt noch die Sattelstütze dran. 
Am WE die erste Runde gedreht.. Es macht ihm ordentlich Spass! "Jet Modus"  ist so 13 kmh lt. meinem Tacho.


----------



## arghlol (19. August 2019)

Das neue Rad für unseren Großen:



Eigentlich ist er noch etwas zu klein dafür, aber nach einer Proberunde war schnell klar, dass ich ihn davon nicht mehr runterbekomme  
Er durfte dann schon mal fleißig in Stromberg auf dem Übungsgelände testen, bevor wir auf dem Heimweg noch einen Teil vom Flowtrail runter sind. Klappt alles erstaunlich gut für seine Größe.


----------



## Biebertaler (20. August 2019)

Prinzipiell ein schickes Fully, nur ob ein "leichter" ungepolsterter Spider Sattel beim Fully (Giant Reign?) so ne gute Idee ist, weiß ich nicht.
Bin eh kein Freund solcher Dinger und der Spacer Turm stört optisch auch etwas. Bei der Sattelhöhe (Einstellung) vielleicht auch nicht ganz ungefährlich?


----------



## klmp77 (20. August 2019)

arghlol schrieb:


> Das neue Rad für unseren Großen



Worum handelt es sich dabei?


----------



## arghlol (20. August 2019)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Worum handelt es sich dabei?


Ist ein Focus Vice Junior. Das Modell gab es wohl nur letztes Jahr. Wenn man bereit es etwas zu pimpen ist es ganz ordentlich. Bei den Anbauteilen sind halt einige nicht für Kinder angepasst (z.B. 170er Kurbel und mittlere Feder in der Recon). Dafür war es als Komplettrad relativ günstig.


Biebertaler schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ein schickes Fully, nur ob ein "leichter" ungepolsterter Spider Sattel beim Fully (Giant Reign?) so ne gute Idee ist, weiß ich nicht.
> Bin eh kein Freund solcher Dinger und der Spacer Turm stört optisch auch etwas. Bei der Sattelhöhe (Einstellung) vielleicht auch nicht ganz ungefährlich?


Mein einziger Kritikpunkt an den Satteln ist eigentlich die Optik. Ich bin die eine Weile selber gefahren und sie sind nach Brooks Ledersätteln, das Bequemste was ich bisher hatte. Ein bißchen zu rutschig sind sie vielleicht auch noch.
Mein Problem mit den Dingern war einfach, dass sie bei mir nicht gehalten haben. Mein Sohn ist aber in einem nicht unerheblichen Maße leichter als ich ;-)
Der Originalsattel schien mir etwas zu groß. Außerdem steigt das Oberrohr ja relativ steil an und da der Fahrer eigentlich noch etwas klein für das Rad ist, ist ein kürzerer Sattel einfach im Vorteil.
Und zu guter Letzt: Er war halt einfach noch da ;-)
Der Spacerturm ist definitiv zu hoch (wobei ich die Gefährdung nicht allzu hoch einschätze). Es ist einfach nicht die Originalgabel und die muss jetzt erstmal etwas getestet werden, bevor ich sie kürze.


----------



## afru (21. August 2019)

ollo schrieb:


> das neue Gerät vom Junior  Naloo Hill Bill..... 10,2 kg nach dem abspecken (über 600g runter). Ein anderer Sattel noch, von VPace, bring es dann auf 9,99 kg
> Lenker evtl. auch, 600 mm find ich für einen 6 jährigen etwas breit



Tolles Bike, Rahmen vom VPACE? Was hast Du genau getauscht? Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Federgabel und Schaltung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (21. August 2019)

afru schrieb:


> Rahmen vom VPACE?











						Anmelden
					






					www.naloobikes.com


----------



## ollo (22. August 2019)

afru schrieb:


> Tolles Bike, Rahmen vom VPACE? Was hast Du genau getauscht? Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Federgabel und Schaltung?



Moin,
und danke...... ne, kein VPACE (lag außerhalb des Budget)  der Rahmen bzw. das Komplett Bike ist ein Naloo wie klmp77 schon gepostet hat und die Gabel funktioniert gemessen an Einstellbarkeit und Preis/ Leistung gut, zumindest gibt es keine Klagen seitens des Fahrers. Die Schaltung funktioniert ausgesprochen gut und ist leichter zu bedienen als die Drehgriffvariante am vorherigen Woom.  Getauscht wurden die Reifen, Kenda auf Schwalbe, die Sattelstütze mit Versatz in eine alte gerade Syntace p6, der 50 mm Vorbau in einen 30 mm Syntace Mega Force (das Oberrohr ist doch recht lang) , die Griffe auf Ritchey WCS, die Pedale auf Expedo, die Stahlkassette gegen eine XT


----------



## paradox (22. August 2019)

Ich finde ja das neue Woom Off ganz schick. In meinem Fall würde ich für meinen Lütten das 24er brauchen. Aber die Rahmen sind zu lang am Sattelrohr. Tolle Vorbau Details, ach die KRG ist nett. Aber der Rahmen eindeutig zu groß.
Ich bin Fan der 29er Philosophie und schwanke somit zwischen VPACE oder Mworx. Obwohl ich optische das Woom Off schick finde.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. August 2019)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Danach habe ich es komplett entlackt, die Zuganschläge entfernt und Öffnungen in den Rahmen gebohrt um die Züge



Schönes Bike! Hast du mit Öffnungen im Rahmenrohr schon Erfahrungen gesammelt? Man liest oft das es eine Sollbruchstelle sein kann - das hat mich bisher immer davon abgeschreckt. Man möchte schließlich nicht nach einem Bordsteinkantendrop auf dem Asphalt sitzen


----------



## Michael_MTB (23. August 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Schönes Bike! Hast du mit Öffnungen im Rahmenrohr schon Erfahrungen gesammelt? Man liest oft das es eine Sollbruchstelle sein kann - das hat mich bisher immer davon abgeschreckt. Man möchte schließlich nicht nach einem Bordsteinkantendrop auf dem Asphalt sitzen


Hallo @rad_fan ,
ja, habe das bereits damals bei meinem Fusion Freak und auch bei meinem Whiplash so gemacht für die Variostütze.
Hatte nie Probleme damit.
Ich setze die Bohrungen immer seitlich im Oberohr in der "neutralen Faser" wo am wenigsten Zug oder Druck ist und verrunde die Bohrungen ordentlich mit einer Schlüsselfeile damit möglichst wenig Kerbwirkung ist.

Mit dem Rad vom Sohnemann bin ich mit meinen knapp 100 kg auch schon vom Bordstein gedropt und es lebt noch 

Gruß Michael


----------



## mick_1978! (23. August 2019)

Gestern das erste Mal im Park gewesen. War sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. Hat nun Blut geleckt.


----------



## downi (27. August 2019)

Derzeitiges Einsteigerrad Commencal Ramones 14




Der Nachfolger für Weihnachten 2019 ist aber auch schon da ein Commencal Ramones 16 Zoll, nun auch mit Scheibenbremse:


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. August 2019)

Das Ramones hat meine Tochter auch,
mittlerweile mit kindgerecht umgebauter Magura.







​


----------



## Schibbl (29. August 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> ... mit kindgerecht umgebauter Magura ...


Sehr schöne Bikes. Sie freut sich sicherlich auf den Moment wenn sie "das Große" fahren darf. Der Farbe wegen.
Der Umbau der Magura interessiert mich. Was hast du gemacht um die Hebel kindgerecht zu bekommen, gerade bzgl. Hebellänge und Griffweite?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. August 2019)

Dankeschön. Die Hebel hab ich gekürzt und die Gebergehäuse verschlankt/erleichtert. Dann einfach die Hebel schön nah an den Lenker eingestellt, Druckpunktschräubchen nachgestellt und frisch befüllt/entlüftet.



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (6. September 2019)

Mal was anderes - etwas weniger bling-bling, aber funktional: das Kreuzköllner Alltags-MTB  meiner Tochter:




Komplett so wie auf dem Bild bringt's jetzt 8,3kg auf die Waage.


----------



## downi (8. September 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Mal was anderes - etwas weniger bling-bling, aber funktional: das Kreuzköllner Alltags-MTB  meiner Tochter:
> Anhang anzeigen 907080
> Komplett so wie auf dem Bild bringt's jetzt 8,3kg auf die Waage.


Was ist das für ein Brett?  Sehr geil


----------



## alles-fahrer (8. September 2019)

downi schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Brett?  Sehr geil


Brett? So wie in "geiles Teil", oder meinste die Moto Pedale? Töchterchen findet sie super. Gehen mit allen Schuhen, und tun nicht so doll weh wie Pins .


----------



## downi (9. September 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Brett? So wie in "geiles Teil", oder meinste die Moto Pedale? Töchterchen findet sie super. Gehen mit allen Schuhen, und tun nicht so doll weh wie Pins .


Nein nein, ich meine das Gesamtkunstwerk. Würde ich so auch fahren wollen.  Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## Ffox1 (9. September 2019)

Specialized Hotrock Fsr 24 Zoll Fully
Mit RockShox Reba, Carbon Lenker, Shimano Slx Bremse, 9 Fach Schaltung, leichtem Tretlager und Frog Kurbel mit 140mm.

Mit Tacho, den ganzen Reflektoren, kleinem Licht und den schweren Pedalen 12,2 Kg, ich bin zufrieden.
Wenn die neuen Pedale kommen und die leichten Schnellspanner unter 12 KG mit den schweren Reifen und dem ganzen Zubehör passt für mich. Jetzt muss es nur noch dem Junior gefallen.


----------



## bradi (9. September 2019)

Was macht man mit einer Erkältung an einem verregneten Sonntag kurz bevor die Schule für die 11 jährige Tochter wieder anfängt? Am besten ein Schulrad basteln! Rahmen aus dem Keller geholt, den ich seit einem Jahr aus einem Gebrauchtkauf hier rumliegen habe, und ein paar Teil aus der Kiste. Fertig ist das 26"-Bike mit Antidiebstahlcharakter und ohne Allüren! Erkennt eh keiner, dass hier ein 8,0 kg Bike (inkl Pedale) steht!  14,5", passen perfekt für 1,47 cm Körpergröße. Und schön wenn die Steinbach Alugabel doch nochmal zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## alles-fahrer (9. September 2019)

downi schrieb:


> Nein nein, ich meine das Gesamtkunstwerk. Würde ich so auch fahren wollen.  Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


Na dann: Danke für die Blumen! 
Der Rahmen ist ein älterer Poison ... glaube der heißt Ethanol. Habe ich gebraucht von einem Bike-Kumpel aus der Gegend bekommen, und neu aufgebaut.


----------



## alles-fahrer (9. September 2019)

Ffox1 schrieb:


> Specialized Hotrock Fsr 24 Zoll Fully
> Mit RockShox Reba, Carbon Lenker, Shimano Slx Bremse, 9 Fach Schaltung, leichtem Tretlager und Frog Kurbel mit 140mm.
> 
> Mit Tacho, den ganzen Reflektoren, kleinem Licht und den schweren Pedalen 12,2 Kg, ich bin zufrieden.
> ...


Hmm, ich denke das ist schön ein ganz hübsches Radl, nur erkennen kann man nichts.
Mach doch nochmal ein schöneres Bild davon bei Tageslicht, und ohne Blitz!


----------



## zr0wrk (10. September 2019)

bradi schrieb:


> Fertig ist das 26"-Bike mit Antidiebstahlcharakter und ohne Allüren!


Super zweckmäßig und dabei leicht, die Kiste. Meiner hat auch ein Bike für den Kindergarten, das nicht "ich bin teuer, nimm mich mit" schreit. Aber mach dir nix vor: Geklaut wird alles. 

Apropos: Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein bisschen eine andere Bike-Macke. Er baut Lowrider. Sein letztes wurde ihm geklaut (40 kg, Einzelstück, praktisch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit präsentabel da 100% Wiedererkennungswert). Deswegen musste er sich ein neues zusammenlöten. Hat ungefähr die gleiche Höhe wie das 20+ meines Kleinen, Felgendurchmesser kommt auch fast hin, ist dafür aber doppelt so lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (10. September 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Apropos: Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein bisschen eine andere Bike-Macke. Er baut Lowrider.


sehr sehr geil, gibt es da irgendwo Infos zu? Internetseite oder sowas?


----------



## zr0wrk (10. September 2019)

below schrieb:


> sehr sehr geil, gibt es da irgendwo Infos zu? Internetseite oder sowas?


Wüsste nicht. Aber seine Community haben jetzt neuerdings auf FB 'ne Präsenz. Such mal nach "Veloshow - Das Dicke Reifentreffen". Da gibt's zumindest ein paar mehr Fotos. Sicherlich kann man da auch mal das eine oder andere nachfragen.


----------



## LemonLipstick (13. September 2019)

Mworx 26“ in leuchthellrot.


----------



## giant_r (13. September 2019)

wie ist denn das kabel vorne an der bremse verlegt, hinter dem steuerrohr, gibt es einen speziellen grund?

aber sehr schoen.


----------



## Tidi (13. September 2019)

Echt schönes Radl!  
Welche Kassette / Übersetzung hast du verbaut .... und wo steht das Schaltwerk auf dem größten Ritzel, wenn es "da unten" schon so gestreckt ist?


----------



## giant_r (14. September 2019)

mworx 24" in reingruen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (15. September 2019)

@giant_r 
Die Bremsleitung wurde auf Kundenwunsch so verlegt  ich finde es aber ehrlich gesagt eine gute Lösung dadurch sieht das Cockpit sehr aufgeräumt aus.

@Tidi 
Kassette ist eine 11-50 mit einen 32er Kettenblatt kombiniert. Schaltwerk ist ein Shimano XT 11fach. Funktioniert sehr gut diese Kombi.


----------



## giant_r (15. September 2019)

kann mann die 50er kassette eigentlich ohne die schaltaugenverlaengerung mit den 11fach xt gs 
schaltweken  fahren?


----------



## LemonLipstick (15. September 2019)

@giant_r 
die 11-50er Kassette funktioniert ohne Schaltwerkverlängerung mit einem xt 11fach schaltwerk sehr gut.


----------



## giant_r (15. September 2019)

danke


----------



## Biebertaler (20. September 2019)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Mworx 26“ in leuchthellrot.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 909516




Wieder mal ein HAMMER !!! Tolles Radl


----------



## downi (21. September 2019)

So, jetzt kommt ein halbes Fahrrad, ich weiß, es sollen hier(komplette?) Bikes rein!
Ich kann aber nix dafür, für 50 Euro bei Kleinanzeigen musste ich zuschlagen, auch wenn so ziemlich alles kaputt, schlecht, rostig oder ausgeschlagen ist. Darüber werde ich auch einen eigenen Thread eröffnen, da meine Kleine noch zu klein dafür ist und ich mir für dieses Ding etwas Zeit nehmen kann.

Tataa, ein Add+Bike by Roland in rot


----------



## josch0dw (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich komme ich dazu meinen Aufbau mit einem MWORX Rahmen von @LemonLipstick zu präsentieren.
Vielen Dank nochmals an @LemonLipstick für seine prompte Reaktionen und fachkundige Hilfe bei Fragen. 

Ich komme in Summe auf ein Gewicht von 8,9Kg, was aber sicherlich der Traktor-Bereifung geschuldet ist ...
24x2,35 trägt auch tubeless mächtig auf....
Vor der Gewichtsoptimierung war mir die Sicherheit in der Abfahrt das Wichtigste, daher auch die Bereifung und die MT5/MT4 Kombi als Stopper. Den "Standardsattel" aus China der hier häufig zu sehen ist, hatte ich auch bestellt aber wollte ich meiner Tochter dann auch nicht antun.


----------



## hellmono (7. Oktober 2019)

Sehr schönes Bike. Das würde unserer Tochter sicher auch sehr gut gefallen. 

Der Große hat jetzt auch ein parktaugliches Bike bekommen. Konnte er vorher schon in Winterberg probefahren und das hat super funktioniert. 
Die Reverb hatte ich noch rumliegen, Reifen noch tubeless montiert und ein SDG Sattel liegt auch schon bereit. Viel mehr Potenzial für Gewichtsoptimierung gibt es allerdings nicht mehr, ohne gleich große Summen in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## olsche (8. Oktober 2019)

Erste Runde im Wald, die kleine Schwester wollte natürlich auch mit.
Jetzt geht´s an die Fahrtechnik...


----------



## m00se (8. Oktober 2019)

Hier mal das im Detail optimierte Orbea MX16 meiner Tochter: 






Vor allem der neue Kettenschutz ist ein Traum, endlich kein Geklapper und Schleifen mehr. Insgesamt musste ich an dem Bike leider fast überall nacharbeiten, langsam taugts ihr (und mir ). Die Bremsen waren eine Katastrophe, jetzt tun sie gut. Den Freilauf musste ich tauschen soviel Spiel und wenig Rundlauf hatte der. Pinke Griffe waren Wunsch der Dame und passen viel besser als die langweiligen schwarzen. Jetzt vielleicht noch etwas üppigere Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommodore (8. Oktober 2019)

Was ist das für ein Kettenschutz, wenn man fragen darf? Ich hab zum aufzubauen für nächsten Frühling auch ein MX16er gebraucht gefunden, wobei ich noch ein zweites am besten in anderer Farbe bräuchte.


----------



## m00se (8. Oktober 2019)

Klar darfst du, das ist ein Chain Cage von M-Wave. Die Idee kam mir als ich so ein Ding am Voom einer Freundin meiner Tochter gesehen hab, die haben das scheinbar serienmäßig. Ist einfach eine leichte Kunststoffkette die man über die Kette drüberklipst, bisschen fummelig aber sieht top aus und funktioniert super.


----------



## pommodore (8. Oktober 2019)

Top, danke.


----------



## Biebertaler (12. Oktober 2019)

Hab nochmal 1-2 Kleinigkeiten dran gemacht, jetzt ist der Junior und auch der Papa fast glücklich


----------



## alles-fahrer (12. Oktober 2019)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Hab nochmal 1-2 Kleinigkeiten dran gemacht, jetzt ist der Junior und auch der Papa fast glücklich Anhang anzeigen 922544


Boah ey! Übertreiber!


----------



## nosaint77 (14. Oktober 2019)

1. MWorx ist fertig und die Tochter happy:





Paar Eckdaten: Tune king/kong 26" LRS mit Flow Ex Felgen 24 Speichen, Schwalbe Rocket Ron mit Schläuchen, Fox F80X, SLX 11fach Schaltungskomponenten, SLX Bremse, Syntace Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze, 66Sick Sattel, 145er Kurbel von Kaniabikes.com und China-Kettenblatt, sackschwere/stinknormale Kinderpedale und komprimierte Luft = 10,4kg

Die Fox kommt weg, weil kein Mehrwert. Stattdessen liegt eine Toseek-Carbonstarrgabel bereit, die rund 1kg leichter ist. Dann will ich noch weitere 400gr loswerden damit es Sub 9kg wiegt. Dafür werden die sackschweren Pedale gegen leichtere aus China getauscht. Bestellt sind sie schon. Dann noch mal in Ruhe auf Tubeless umbauen, außerdem Lenkerbreite kürzen und leichtere Griffe montieren und das Ziel sollte machbar sein.


----------



## paradox (15. Oktober 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> 1. MWorx ist fertig und die Tochter happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schick schick, wie groß ist Deine Lütte?


----------



## nosaint77 (15. Oktober 2019)

paradox schrieb:


> Schick schick, wie groß ist Deine Lütte?



122cm misst sie, Aufbau war genau passend fertig, da das die Mindestgröße bei Aufbau mit 26" Rädern ist.


----------



## paradox (15. Oktober 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> 122cm misst sie, Aufbau war genau passend fertig, da das die Mindestgröße bei Aufbau mit 26" Rädern ist.


Besten Dank für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wombel74 (18. Oktober 2019)

So, dann will ich euch auch kurz das neue Rad vom großen Zwerg vorstellen.
Gewicht 10,4kg.


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Oktober 2019)

Hi, wollte euch mal das neue Bike meines Sohnes vorstellen. 

Im letzten Jahr hatte sich mein Sohn als Rumheizbike ein Dirtbike gewünscht. Als Nachfolger des zu klein gewordenen BMX Bike. Ich hab dann festgestellt, dass der Markt für kleine Dirtbikes mit Singlespeed relativ dünn gesät ist. Es ist dann schlussendlich ein Dartmoor Gamer 24 geworden. Obwohl ich nicht allzuviel erwartet hatte, war ich doch eher negativ überrascht über das Gesamtkonzept. Das Bike war sack schwer, die Geometrie nicht ideal un die verbauten Teile qualitativ unter aller Kanone. Ich habe mir dann selbst etwas ausgedacht und hab meinen Kumpel Sören von VPACE überzeugt, ein eigenes Dirtbike zu bauen. Hier seht ihr jetzt einen der Musterrahmen, aufgebaut mit Teilen aus der Restekiste und zum Teil neu ausgesuchten Musterteilen. Das Bike ist sage und schreibe 4 kg leichter als das Dartmoor. 

Max und ich sind mehr als happy mit dem Resultat. Was meint ihr?


----------



## LemonLipstick (18. Oktober 2019)

2 Wochen schneller als Mworx 

so lustig unser Dirtbike hat die gleiche Farbe?

Prototyp .....


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Oktober 2019)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> 2 Wochen schneller als Mworx
> 
> so lustig unser Dirtbike hat die gleiche Farbe?


Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ?


----------



## LemonLipstick (18. Oktober 2019)

Super Idee wie du richtig schreibst es gibt kein sinnvolles Dirtbike für Kids am Markt.


----------



## giant_r (18. Oktober 2019)

selbst die pedale haben die gleiche farbe, ja sagt mal habt ihr in oesterreich einheitsgeschmack???????
euren beiden jedenfalls viel spass mit den prototypen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (18. Oktober 2019)

Ja ich musste auch schmunzeln


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Oktober 2019)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> 2 Wochen schneller als Mworx
> 
> so lustig unser Dirtbike hat die gleiche Farbe?
> 
> ...



Wir sind schon ein bisschen weiter, das Bike wurde bereits recht ausgiebig getestet. Max sein Kumpel testet die kleinere Größe.


----------



## Onichen (20. Oktober 2019)

Da mein Großer so langsam seinem 20 Zoll entwächst, musste ich zuschlagen, als ich für 30 € ein Pepper in 24 Zoll in der Nähe gesehen habe. 
Es war wirklich etwas ungepflegt und die Sattelstütze und der Sattel wurden geklaut. Also einmal das komplette Bike auseinander genommen und das Bike wieder aufgebaut. Federgabel raus, 1-fach Antrieb... Der Rahmen inkl Steuersatz liegt bei 1850g. Nicht wirklich leicht, aber noch okay angesichts des Preises 

Es ist kein Highend Bike und mit einem anderen LRS, anderen Reifen etc wäre es sicher noch leichter, aber ich denke, er hat was solides als fahrbaren Untersatz. Falls er wirklich mit so viel Spaß beim Biken bleibt, muss Mama dann eben noch mal ran

Gewicht vorher 11,8 kg ohne Sattel und Sattelstütze 
Gewicht jetzt 9,5 kg


----------



## kreisbremser (20. Oktober 2019)

letzte ausbaustufe. bilder sind wie immer dürftig, aber die kleine grosse hat spass an dem bunten gerät.
investkosten waren viel zu hoch und ich tue mich aktuell mit der nexus7 etwas schwer. habe einen trigger besorgt und bekomme ihn nicht eingestellt... die zeit fehlt momentan auch.


----------



## alles-fahrer (21. Oktober 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> letzte ausbaustufe. bilder sind wie immer dürftig, aber die kleine grosse hat spass an dem bunten gerät.
> investkosten waren viel zu hoch und ich tue mich aktuell mit der nexus7 etwas schwer. habe einen trigger besorgt und bekomme ihn nicht eingestellt... die zeit fehlt momentan auch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 926736


Was ist das für eine pinke Kurbel?


----------



## shannra666 (21. Oktober 2019)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hi, wollte euch mal das neue Bike meines Sohnes vorstellen.
> 
> Im letzten Jahr hatte sich mein Sohn als Rumheizbike ein Dirtbike gewünscht. Als Nachfolger des zu klein gewordenen BMX Bike. Ich hab dann festgestellt, dass der Markt für kleine Dirtbikes mit Singlespeed relativ dünn gesät ist. Es ist dann schlussendlich ein Dartmoor Gamer 24 geworden. Obwohl ich nicht allzuviel erwartet hatte, war ich doch eher negativ überrascht über das Gesamtkonzept. Das Bike war sack schwer, die Geometrie nicht ideal un die verbauten Teile qualitativ unter aller Kanone. Ich habe mir dann selbst etwas ausgedacht und hab meinen Kumpel Sören von VPACE überzeugt, ein eigenes Dirtbike zu bauen. Hier seht ihr jetzt einen der Musterrahmen, aufgebaut mit Teilen aus der Restekiste und zum Teil neu ausgesuchten Musterteilen. Das Bike ist sage und schreibe 4 kg leichter als das Dartmoor.
> 
> Max und ich sind mehr als happy mit dem Resultat. Was meint ihr?


Deine ResteKiste hätte ich gerne


----------



## giant_r (21. Oktober 2019)

...ich wuerde gleich den prototypenkeller nehmen....


----------



## kreisbremser (21. Oktober 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine pinke Kurbel?


eine von kurbeltom gekürzte chinakurbel von ali express








						17.99US $ |Ixf Bcd104mm Zyklus Mtb Mit Niedrigerem Unterstützung Von Kurbel Berg Fahrrad|Fahrrad-Kurbel & Kettenblatt|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Oktober 2019)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Super Idee wie du richtig schreibst es gibt kein sinnvolles Dirtbike für Kids am Markt.


Es gibt ja die Spawn Bikes, die finde ich schon gut, aber die sind einfach frech teuer. Das Vpace wiegt weniger und wird deutlich günstiger bei ähnlicher Ausstattung.


----------



## alles-fahrer (21. Oktober 2019)

NSBikes Clash24 taugt euch nichts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (21. Oktober 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> selbst die pedale haben die gleiche farbe, ja sagt mal habt ihr in oesterreich einheitsgeschmack???????
> euren beiden jedenfalls viel spass mit den prototypen.



Die Farbkombi ist halt auch schick.


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Oktober 2019)

Das NS Clash ist ja eher ein Allround Spaßbike mit Schaltung.

Der Reiz beim richtigen Dirtbike liegt ja in der Einfachheit als Singlespeed und dem entsprechenden niedrigen Gewicht. Finde ich zumindest.

Die Geo vom NS hab ich mir allerdings nicht genau angeschaut.


----------



## Teichholz (26. Oktober 2019)

Hier mal das neue Vpace 275 Trail meiner 10 jährigen.


----------



## loki1176 (6. November 2019)

OT-on:
Ein großes "HALLO" aus der Eifel in die Runde.

Frage am Rande. Aktuell fährt unser Junior ein Canyon in 20 Zoll und er ist 1,22 groß (da wir als Eltern recht klein geraten sind passte damals nichts anderes -zudem gab es glaube ich). 

Nun denke ich schon seit geraumer Zeit über den Nachfolger nach (24 oder 26?), aber möchte jetzt keine Reichtümer wie vpace (ca. 1400 bis 1700) etc. ausgeben. Da war ja mein Müsing bzw. mein Poison nicht viel teurer (ich habe jedoch auch keine Teilekiste und bin eher der Typ "Radladen um die Ecke").

Jetzt bin ich aber kein Bastler (habe auch nicht viel Werkzeug) und kenne mich mit den Geometrien nicht aus. 

Habt eine/r von Euch evtl. mal eine komplette Teileliste bzw. meint Ihr man bekommt das auch als absoluter Anfänger hin so etwas z.B. mit dem Rahmen von MWorx, Magura MT4/MT5, Federgabel (kindgerecht), passende leichte und wertige Schaltung etc...?

Vorab vielen Dank für eine Info.
OT-off

Und mal an alle hier = Hut ab vor den gefertigten Projekten. Die sind allesamt klasse geworden und ich lese sehr interessiert mit.


----------



## maddn11 (6. November 2019)

Mit Neuteilen kommst du auch nicht billiger weg. Und ein Rad aus Gebrauchtteilen zu bauen, erfordert doch einige Sachkenntnis.
Ich rate dir da eher zu einem gebrauchten Bike, an dem du dann ggf. noch ein paar Anpassungen machst und Dir dabei auch Erfahrung aneignest.
Der Bikemarkt hier im Forum oder auch die EB...Kleinanzeigen geben oft was her.


----------



## mick_1978! (6. November 2019)

Mein Winterprojekt 2018. Der Große ist sehr happy damit. In Laogang hat er 7 Stunden durchgehalten, bevor ihm die Arme weh getan haben.


----------



## moerk (6. November 2019)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Mein Winterprojekt 2018. Der Große ist sehr happy damit. In Laogang hat er 7 Stunden durchgehalten, bevor ihm die Arme weh getan haben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 934049



Sehr schön...hast du vielleicht noch ein paar Infos zu Größe von Rad und Fahrer?


----------



## mick_1978! (6. November 2019)

Ist ein Scott Voltage FR in short. Aufbau auf 24", kürzerem Dämpfer und Ausfallenden, Gabel FW reduziert, Dämpfung des Fahrwerks an das Gewicht des Fahrers angepasst, etc.. Nähere Infos gerne per PN. 

Der Fahrer ist um die 135cm groß.


----------



## alles-fahrer (6. November 2019)

Klasse Aufbau! In meinen Augen bei den richtigen Teilen mehr ausgegeben, und bei den unwichtigen kindgerecht gespart. 
Hast du ein Bild wo man das Rad im Einsatz sehen kann? Mich würden Haltung und Proportionen interessieren. 

Das Voltage FR ist echt eines der vielseitigsten Bikes. Unglaublich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (7. November 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Klasse Aufbau! In meinen Augen bei den richtigen Teilen mehr ausgegeben, und bei den unwichtigen kindgerecht gespart.
> Hast du ein Bild wo man das Rad im Einsatz sehen kann? Mich würden Haltung und Proportionen interessieren.
> 
> Das Voltage FR ist echt eines der vielseitigsten Bikes. Unglaublich!



Vielen Dank. Das Voltage ist echt der Wahnsinn. Ich hab noch verscheiden Dämpfer Shuttle und Ausfallenden liegen. Damit ließe sich das Ding sogar auf 650b umrüsten. Fahern kann er es vermutlich bis er 170cm groß ist.
Von 140mm bis 200mm ist alles drin.


----------



## alles-fahrer (7. November 2019)

Richtig gut! Vielen Dank für die Bilder. Und Respekt für den kleinen Shredder, der legt ja ordentlich los!   
Da muss ich ja jetzt schon anfangen nach sonem Rahmen zu suchen ... nach deinen Posts werden die sicher nachgefragt sein. Also Psst!


----------



## hellmono (7. November 2019)

Schönes Bike und tolle, artgerechte Nutzung.

Stark, was hier einige Kids so können. Da muss sich meiner noch etwas anstrengend (und Papa dabei helfen).


----------



## moerk (7. November 2019)

Gravity-kinderbikes sind ja leider eine Seltenheit hier. Ich baue auch gerade sowas auf (26' für 140cm Fahrer) und es ist schwer im Netz Erfahrungen/Infos zu finden. Mehr davon !


----------



## mick_1978! (7. November 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Richtig gut! Vielen Dank für die Bilder. Und Respekt für den kleinen Shredder, der legt ja ordentlich los!


Das mach ich schon für meine ganzen Kumpel. 



moerk schrieb:


> Gravity-kinderbikes sind ja leider eine Seltenheit hier. Ich baue auch gerade sowas auf (26' für 140cm Fahrer) und es ist schwer im Netz Erfahrungen/Infos zu finden. Mehr davon !



Man könnte hierfür einen eigenen Thread auf machen. "*Gravity Kids - Alles rund um Bikes, Technik, Parks und Ausrüstung*" oder so.


----------



## maddn11 (12. November 2019)

Mit einem weinenden Auge blicke ich nochmal zurück auf die beiden 24" Hotrocks (FS und FSR Fully) meines Sohnes. Ich hatte mir ja unbedingt das Fully eingebildet, aber das Hardtail (rote Rakete) war wesentlich beliebter, evtl auch wegen dem Kilo Mehrgewicht (trotz RST First Air, im Gegensatz zum Foto) des Fullys. Die Rahmen sind beide recht klein, daher endet die Nutzung bei gut 1,40m Körpergröße. Mit längerer Sattelstütze und Vorbau ginge es zwar noch einige Zeit, aber irgendwann muss man einen Punkt drunter setzen, außerdem wollte man mir unbedingt das schöne Hardtail abkaufen. Ich kann nur immer wieder Eltern dazu ermuntern, in ordentliche Räder zu investieren, die lassen sich auch gut wieder verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (12. November 2019)

Für die derzeitige Größe hat er jetzt ein größeres 24er, das Scott Sparc in der erleichterten Leichtvariante.
SID-Gabel, Luftdämpfer, 2x9XT mit selbstgekürzten Kurbeln, 240s Laufräder, Magura MT4 mit den kindertauglichen 1-Fingerhebeln.
Die relativ großen finanziellen Anstrengungen, auf 9,8kg zu kommen, werden mit kindlicher Fahrfreude aufgewogen.
Ich werde demnächst noch ein 26"-Vorderrad einbauen, die Gabel gibts ja her.


----------



## maddn11 (12. November 2019)

Da ich gerne in die Zukunft plane und im Herbst die Räder billiger werden, hab ich ein kleines (33cm RH) 26er TREK 3700 gebraucht gekauft. Ich hatte es ja schon geahnt, das war mal wieder eine Bleiente mit 14,6kg ! Lenker 500g, Tretkurbeln mit Kettenblättern 1kg, Federgabel 2,55kg (und federt nichtmal ) nur mal um das Schlimmste zu erwähnen  ?
Übrig geblieben ist am Rahmen (1,7kg) dann doch nur die Sattelklemme und der Steuersatz.

Bei 26" hatte ich Laufräder aus meinem Altbestand im Keller, ebenso Lenker, Bremsen, Sattelstütze (Thompson elite abgesägt , manchmal tut sowas schon weh) und noch eine SID XC (1450g ). Den Antrieb (1x11 XT) musste ich aber noch beschaffen.
Mit den 10,2kg bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden, da werde ich noch die Reifen und Schläuche genauer anschauen...

Die Probefahrt steht noch aus.


----------



## Chris_DH (14. November 2019)

Hier mal unser gerade fertiggestelltes 24er Projekt. Die 8kg Marke haben wir knapp verfehlt (liegt hauptsächlich am schweren LRS) —> 8,2kg


----------



## bluestar22 (14. November 2019)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Hier mal unser gerade fertiggestelltes 24er Projekt. Die 8kg Marke haben wir knapp verfehlt (liegt hauptsächlich am schweren LRS) —> 8,2kg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 938144



Was ist das für ein Hersteller?


----------



## Chris_DH (14. November 2019)

bluestar22 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Hersteller?



Ist ein Poison Zyankali Rahmen


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (14. November 2019)

Cool und schick. Habe so eins für meinen Neffen im original Grün neu aufgebaut. Allerdings finde ich immer noch das die Oberrohr etwas kürzer sein müsste. Zumindest sieht das bei meinem Neffen trotz kurzem Vorbau sehr gestreckt aus.
Schickes Teil. Da freut sich die junge Generation.
@Chris_DH 
Frage : was sind das für Laufräder, woher und wie schwer? ?


----------



## loki1176 (14. November 2019)

@Chris_DH Würdest Du ggf. Deine Teileliste einstellen? ;-) Poison ist bei mir "um die Ecke"

Das ist ein tolle Rad geworden!!


----------



## Chris_DH (14. November 2019)

loki1176 schrieb:


> @Chris_DH Würdest Du ggf. Deine Teileliste einstellen? ;-) Poison ist bei mir "um die Ecke"
> 
> Das ist ein tolle Rad geworden!!




Rahmen: Poison Zyankali 24 raw
Gabel: 24“ Carbon Starrgabel
Steuersatz    : KCNC Kudos-Q1
Expander: FSA Compressor
Laufradsatz: China AliExpress
Vorbau    : 25.4 x 32 AliExpress
Spacer    : Alu-Spacer rot
Lenker: Carbon 25.4 - 580 AliExpress
Griffe: Reverse Yougstar
Sattel: VPACE Max small
Sattelstütze: Carbon AliExpress
Flaschenhalter: Fidlock Bottle Twist
Bremsen: Magura MT4
Bremsscheiben: Ashima ARO 09 160mm
Schaltung: XT 10-Fach mit Magura Shiftmix
Schaltwerk: XT Shadow plus
Kassette: XT 11-42
Pedale    : VPace
Kurbel: VPace Max 130
Kettenblatt: VPace 30T
Innenlager    : Vpace BSA
Schläuche:SCHWALBE 24 SV9 40 mm
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron ADDIX LiteSkin 24




Tobi-Wan Kenobi schrieb:


> Cool und schick. Habe so eins für meinen Neffen im original Grün neu aufgebaut. Allerdings finde ich immer noch das die Oberrohr etwas kürzer sein müsste. Zumindest sieht das bei meinem Neffen trotz kurzem Vorbau sehr gestreckt aus.
> Schickes Teil. Da freut sich die junge Generation.
> @Chris_DH
> Frage : was sind das für Laufräder, woher und wie schwer? ?



24“ LRS 1930g


----------



## Hille2001 (14. November 2019)

der Sattel ist angenommen worden ?  
a den Rädern  ist ja noch jede Menge potential

der Rahmen sieht sehr lang aus


----------



## Chris_DH (14. November 2019)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> der Sattel ist angenommen worden ?
> a den Rädern  ist ja noch jede Menge potential
> 
> der Rahmen sieht sehr lang aus



Was meinst du mit dem Sattel?
Ja der Rahmen ist etwas länger als andere, noch passt es nicht, aber im Frühjahr wird der Spross die 1,25m haben und dann geht es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (14. November 2019)

@Chris_DH wie harmoniert die Mt4 mit den Ashima Scheiben? Wenn du die Bremshebel ziehst bremst die Mt4 spielfrei?

Ich frage aus dem Grund Mt4 mit Kcnc Razor Scheiben funktioniert nicht problemlos.


----------



## Chris_DH (14. November 2019)

Die Bremsleistung ist gut, allerdings konnte ich den Leerweg trotz mehrfachen entlüften nicht reduzieren. Der kleine hat bisher nur eine Runde um den Block gedreht, daher ist noch keine richtige Praxiserfahrung vorhanden.


----------



## LemonLipstick (14. November 2019)

Schnellentlüftet nur am Hebel oder komplett?


----------



## Chris_DH (14. November 2019)

Komplett. Mal sehen was da noch geht.


----------



## LemonLipstick (14. November 2019)

Die Magura hat generell einen sehr späten Druckpunkt. Ich denke mit den original Bremsscheiben Magura Storm SL kannst den Hebelweg noch ein wenig verkleinern. Die sind etwas stärker als die Ashima aber leider auch schwerer ?.


----------



## Chris_DH (14. November 2019)

Mal abwarten wie der Junior zurecht kommt


----------



## zr0wrk (15. November 2019)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Die Magura hat generell einen sehr späten Druckpunkt. Ich denke mit den original Bremsscheiben Magura Storm SL kannst den Hebelweg noch ein wenig verkleinern. Die sind etwas stärker als die Ashima aber leider auch schwerer.


Der Luftspalt einer hydraulischen Scheibenbremse ist unabhängig von der Dicke der Bremsscheibe. Er wird lediglich von den Dichtungen des Bremssattels bestimmt. Der sich daraus ergebende Leerweg des Hebels hängt dann natürlich von der hydraulischen und mechanischen Übersetzung ab. Also wird auch eine Magura Storm den Leerweg am Hebel nicht verringern.


----------



## LockeTirol (15. November 2019)

Die 1 Fingerhebel wie an der MT Trailsport bringen sehr viel für den Druckpunkt.


----------



## LemonLipstick (15. November 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Der Luftspalt einer hydraulischen Scheibenbremse ist unabhängig von der Dicke der Bremsscheibe. Er wird lediglich von den Dichtungen des Bremssattels bestimmt. Der sich daraus ergebende Leerweg des Hebels hängt dann natürlich von der hydraulischen und mechanischen Übersetzung ab. Also wird auch eine Magura Storm den Leerweg am Hebel nicht verringern.


 
Danke das ist mir soweit klar ?. 
Wenn ich bei  unserem Bike den Laufradsatz tausche, auf einem sind Kcnc Scheiben am anderen Storm SL dann habe ich Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Materialstärken der Scheiben unterschiedliche Leerwege am Bremshebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (15. November 2019)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei  unserem Bike den Laufradsatz tausche, auf einem sind Kcnc Scheiben am anderen Storm SL dann habe ich Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Materialstärken der Scheiben unterschiedliche Leerwege am Bremshebel.


Das sollte dann aber nur unmittelbar nach dem Wechsel so sein, wenn sie die Kolben erst mal auf ihre Sollposition gestellt haben, die Beläge entsprechend abgefahren sind, müsste auch der Luftspalt wieder Normmaß haben und ergo denselben Leerweg verursachen.


----------



## giant_r (15. November 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Das sollte dann aber nur unmittelbar nach dem Wechsel so sein, wenn sie die Kolben erst mal auf ihre Sollposition gestellt haben, die Beläge entsprechend abgefahren sind, müsste auch der Luftspalt wieder Normmaß haben und ergo denselben Leerweg verursachen.


jedenfalls sicher nicht immer, ich habe da doe gleichen erfahrungen wie lemonlipstick.


----------



## Bikeracer79 (16. November 2019)

Kleines Update was sich sehr gelohnt hat.
LRS ca.1350g 
Coil Dämpfer mit 200 LBSin SLS Feder
Spezial Shim-Stack für Zug&Druckstufe


----------



## hellmono (16. November 2019)

Sehr cool!
Was sind das für Komponenten im LRS? Überlege auch noch, das Yuma meines Sohnes auf 26“ umzubauen.


----------



## Bikeracer79 (16. November 2019)

Nur meine alten Hope 2 Naben ?


----------



## mubi (16. November 2019)

bisschen retro geht immer:





ausgangsbasis.
wird noch bearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moerk (17. November 2019)

Bikeracer79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 939060Anhang anzeigen 939061Anhang anzeigen 939062Anhang anzeigen 939063Anhang anzeigen 939064
> 
> Kleines Update was sich sehr gelohnt hat.
> LRS ca.1350g
> ...



Ist das eine Pike? Falls ja - wie hast du sie behandelt?


----------



## Bikeracer79 (17. November 2019)

@moerk ,

Ja es ist eine Pike.
Sie hat 100mm Federweg und einen RS Revelation 120mm Airschaft verbaut in Kombination mit dem originalen RS Pike Kolben.
Dazu habe ich ein neues Gewinde in den Shaft geschnitten.
Die Kartusche ist auch leicht überarbeitet.
Grüße


----------



## moerk (17. November 2019)

@Bikeracer79  Danke für die Info. Hast du sie auch umgeshimt oder dünneres öl reingemacht? Bin selber gerade dabei eine pike für den Junior (ca. 35 kg) umzubauen und frage mich ob das umshimmen alleine reicht.


----------



## Bikeracer79 (17. November 2019)

@moerk ,Kein Problem. Die Gabel hat eine Fastkartusche, es ist von der Druckstufe alles offen, 3 Token sind drin, Zugstufe entsprechend der Vorlieb. Es ist nix an der Dämpfung intern verändert bei der Fast Kartusche.
Grüße


----------



## Mzungu (29. November 2019)

Mein Scott Spark jr 20" Rebuild:




Auch als Bike der Woche vorgeschlagen, ich würde mich über ein paar Stimmen freuen


----------



## LockeTirol (7. Dezember 2019)

Hab auch ein bisschen rumgespielt. Eine RS1 wollte ich schon immer mal verbauen

Mein Kleiner passt mit 1,47 schon ganz gut drauf.


----------



## LockeTirol (8. Dezember 2019)

Hier nochmal mit besserem Licht


----------



## Aldar (12. Dezember 2019)

Nach den ganzen tollen Rädern hier ein Brot und Butter Schulwegbäckerausflugsrad , wenn ich keinen groben Fehler gemacht habe wiegt es immer noch 12kg und das nach den Umbau von drei auf einfach und Tuning des Cockpits mit Carbon .

Anderer Sattel und andere Mäntel kommen dann Ostern rauf, dann wird's noch etwas leichter


----------



## maddn11 (12. Dezember 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen tollen Rädern hier ein Brot und Butter Schulwegbäckerausflugsrad , wenn ich keinen groben Fehler gemacht habe wiegt es immer noch 12kg und das nach den Umbau von drei auf einfach und Tuning des Cockpits mit Carbon .
> 
> Anderer Sattel und andere Mäntel kommen dann Ostern rauf, dann wird's noch etwas leichter



Sieht doch gut aus!
Die Anschlagschrauben der Bremshebel solltest du aber noch reindrehen, damit die Griffe nicht so weit vom Lenker weg sind.
Die Sattelstütze ist bestimmt auch noch eine Bleiente...


----------



## joglo (12. Dezember 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus!
> Die Anschlagschrauben der Bremshebel solltest du aber noch reindrehen, damit die Griffe nicht so weit vom Lenker weg sind.
> Die Sattelstütze ist bestimmt auch noch eine Bleiente...


das war auch mein Gedanke, bestimmt ist das eine 300g oder mehr Stahl-Sattelstütze, auch das Tretlager könnte so ein Blei-Teil sein...

Letzendlich sollte man auch die Federgabel in Frage stellen, die hat bestimmt 2Kg oder mehr. D.h. wenn es rein vom Style nicht zwangsläufig eine Federgabel sein müsst, und wenn das Ding wahrscheinlich im Einsatz eh nicht wirklich federt, wäre ein Ersatz mit Carbongabel aus China nicht besonders teuer und würde sicher noch mal mind. 1Kg einsparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (12. Dezember 2019)

Einstellungsarbeiten finden erst nach Weihnachten statt und an der Federgabel komm ich nicht vorbei , Madame mag eine haben ( weil alle anderen KEINE haben) und sie federt sogar tatsächlich etwas ohne das ich mich mit viel Gewicht drauf stützen muss. Sattelstütze schau ich mir bei Gelegenheit an , einen Spidersattel hab ich schon zuhause der muss nur noch gekürzt werden.


----------



## kc85 (12. Dezember 2019)

Sind das Hebie-Schutzbleche? Am 26er-Arbeitsrad meiner Frau habe ich die Hebie Viper mit einem optionalen Strebensatz verbaut, das macht die Dinger um Welten stabiler, verhindert Geklapper und Verdrehen.

Aber ich fürchte, da fehlen zumindest vorne an der Gabel geeignete Aufnahmen für.

kc85


----------



## Aldar (12. Dezember 2019)

Ja sind Viper ( die waren schon dran). Das ist eine hilfreiche Information zumindest jetzt für die feuchte Zeit bleiben die dran und das hintere wackelt schon argh Kuhschwanzmäßig, vorne geht's.


----------



## moerk (13. Dezember 2019)

Weihnachten kann kommen...


----------



## Zombie025 (13. Dezember 2019)

moerk schrieb:


> Weihnachten kann kommen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 950600


Na ein paar mehr Details wären doch sicherlich möglich, nicht einfach nur einen Köder hinwerfen und auf die sabbernde Meute warten ;-)
Hübsches Ding. Wie groß ist die Fahrerin/Fahrer, Gewicht, Einsatz..., welches Bike (ich kanns nicht lesen)?

Gruß


----------



## mick_1978! (13. Dezember 2019)

D  A  R  T  M  O  O  R
					

Dartmoor is a young, fast growing company. We create bicycle frames and parts - from bmx, through dirt/street and 4x up to freeride and downhill. Dartmoor is also sponsoring some best polish and international riders. During last few years we've created the strongest dirt/street team in Poland.




					dartmoor-bikes.com


----------



## moerk (13. Dezember 2019)

Genau - ist ein dartmoor. Den Rahmen hab ich günstig in Polen geschossen und meine alten 26er teile (LRS, Gabel) dran geschraubt. Dann noch ein paar Teile aus der Kiste und ein bisschen was neues. Der Fahrer ist ca. 140. Ich bin mal gespannt wie das Fahrwerk funktioniert, es fühlt sich auf jeden Fall schön fluffig an (die pike hab ich umgeshimt). Der Rahmen ist recht schwer, von daher bin ich mit den 12,8kg zufrieden...das Gewicht stand aber auch nicht im Fokus, wird ja in erster Linie bergab gefahren ?.


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Dezember 2019)

Im Selbstaufbau geil. Das Komplettbike kann leider im Original nicht überzeugen. 

Dein Aufbau ist aber echt cool!


----------



## kona86 (13. Dezember 2019)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mit besserem Licht


27.5 oder 29er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (14. Dezember 2019)

29


----------



## kona86 (14. Dezember 2019)

Hast du irgendwas angepasst zum Standard Max29? Ab März könnte das dann bei meinem Großen auch passen...


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Dezember 2019)

Nein, das ist der normale Rahmen. Nur eben selbst aufgebaut. Die Kurbel ist die 155er welche auch am Komplettbike verbaut wird.


----------



## Zombie025 (15. Dezember 2019)

Ehe es zu klein wird noch mal hier präsentieren: Kubike 16" mit leicht modifizierter HS33 und SRAM Automatic, nicht gewogen.


----------



## Mzungu (16. Dezember 2019)

Was hast du denn an der Bremse modifiziert?


----------



## Zombie025 (16. Dezember 2019)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Was hast du denn an der Bremse modifiziert?


Längere Madenschraube, damit der Hebel näher an den Lenker kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (19. Dezember 2019)

so nun kann Weihnachten kommen....


----------



## afru (19. Dezember 2019)

Schick, dachte Woom Off gibts nur in Schwarz, ist das jetzt neu oder selber lackiert?


----------



## JensXTR (19. Dezember 2019)

Gibt es auch nur in schwarz/Silber 

Rahmen gepulvert
Neue Decals machen lassen
Gabel lackiert
Kurbel lackiert 
Carbonlenker montiert
Neue Griffe

So sah es original aus


----------



## kreisbremser (19. Dezember 2019)

in schwarz/silber ein ziemlich hässlicher rahmen, aber mit etwas farbe wird er ansehnlich.


----------



## afru (19. Dezember 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> in schwarz/silber ein ziemlich hässlicher rahmen, aber mit etwas farbe wird er ansehnlich.


Mein großer hat sich genau sowas gewünscht  kommt aber noch rot als Tunningteile dran


----------



## Jesus Freak (24. Dezember 2019)




----------



## mick_1978! (24. Dezember 2019)

Nice. Was ist das denn für ein Kettenblatt? Ist das n N-W?
Bei Zughaltern am Oberrohr hab ich immer die Story von aufgerissenen Schritten im Hinterkopf.


----------



## linus1973 (25. Dezember 2019)

Hier das Christkind der Tochter... habe es als Vorführmodell günstigst geschossen.

Die Geometrie ist der Knaller mit ca. 67 Lenkwinkel, die sollten die Überschlagsängste, die sie mit ihrem Cube 240 SL vorher hatte, einigermaßen eliminieren.

Habe erstmal nur Schläuche und Mäntel gewechselt, damit steht es jetzt bei 11,7kg. Kann man dann später auch noch 27,5er einbauen. Die kurze war beim ersten Ausritt auf jeden Fall happy!
Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. Dezember 2019)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Nice. Was ist das denn für ein Kettenblatt? Ist das n N-W?
> Bei Zughaltern am Oberrohr hab ich immer die Story von aufgerissenen Schritten im Hinterkopf.



Das ist ein 34 Zähne n/w, das kam mit der Kurbel. Zugverlegung am OR hat ja gewissermaßen Tradition und sofern man sich nicht extrem dämlich anstellt, sehe ich da kein Problem...


----------



## pommodore (28. Dezember 2019)

Punktlandung zu Weihnachten:


















Leider fehlt das Wichtigste, die Klingel, wurde uns gleich gesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freaky79 (4. Januar 2020)

Verkauf ich gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen. Wie findest du das?

Hallo und Frohes neues Jahr. 
Verkaufe den Rahmen meines Sohnes. 
Jemand Interesse? 








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Rheda-Wiedenbrück finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## afru (4. Januar 2020)

freaky79 schrieb:


> Verkauf ich gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen. Wie findest du das?
> 
> Hallo und Frohes neues Jahr.
> Verkaufe den Rahmen meines Sohnes.
> ...



Es gibt nen extra Thread dafür


----------



## freaky79 (4. Januar 2020)

Hmm okay.


----------



## kleks13 (8. Januar 2020)

So sah Weihnachten bei uns aus. Ein 14 Zoll Flitzer mit Riemenantrieb für den Junior. Ein wenig modifizieren war aber nötig. ;-)
Vorher



Nachher


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2020)

Lüttenfuhrpark:


----------



## caponedd (13. Januar 2020)

... nach dem "Umweg" über ein Hellion Urban (das bereits mit mehreren Kratzern aus dem Karton kam, und deshalb retour ging)
habe ich mich für das Early Rider Hellion Trail 20 als nächstes Rad für meine Nichte entschieden.
(Bei einem "Mehrpreis" von nur 20€ zum Urban fiel die Entscheidung recht leicht.)
Doch auch hier tauchte alsbald ein Problem auf:
Die vordere Bremsaufnahme war verbogen, sodass eine schleiffreie Montage der Bremse nicht möglich war.
Hier nochmal Danke an den Support von bike24.de,
der völlig unkompliziert und schnell einen Tausch der Gabel möglich machte.

Somit stand dem Auf- und Umbau des Rades nichts mehr im Wege; Teile waren ja inzwischen alle schon vorhanden.
Geändert wurden Vorbau (35mm), Bremsen (Deore), Griffe (Esi Chunky) sowie Schaltgriff (Sram X0 Gripshift).
Reifen bleiben erstmal, späterer Tausch nicht ausgeschlossen.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:











Weitere Bilder im Album:





						Album earlyrider20 - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Bavaria089 (20. Januar 2020)

Die Grosse (12/1,55) wünschte sich ein Gefährt, mit dem sie auch a bisserl Wald und Schotter fahren kann. Da freut sich der Papa!
Er fand auf EbayKA ein passendes 26er Ghost Miss HTX 5100, 40cm, Deore Gruppe, XT Schaltung, Avid SD5 und RST First für 200€. Toller Zustand, aber Ernüchterung was das Gewicht betraf: 12,8kg!
Also auf die Suche nach schnellen Diätmöglichkeiten:



Schwalbe Land Cruiser runter und Corratec Grip Master Lite Reifen (320g/10€) sowie Schwalbe Light Schläuche drauf: minus 1300g!
GiD Sattelstütze runter, und RaceFace (soda) drauf: minus 100g
Wellgo Bärentatzen runter, RED Kinderpedale (10€) drauf: minus 100g

Passende Lenkerstopfen und Ventilkappen lagen auch noch in der Aliexpresskiste.

11,3kg ist jetzt auf die Schnelle in Ordnung, auf unter 11 bringe ich es noch. Für 250€ Gesamtaufwand ist es -wie ich finde- ganz schick geworden:


----------



## Chris_DH (21. Januar 2020)

Auf Wunsch des Juniors gab es das Federgabelupgrade etwas früher als geplant


----------



## Bikeracer79 (25. Januar 2020)

Hab mal flink ne kaputte Kurbel gekauft für 7€ und eine Kinderkurbel draus gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (25. Januar 2020)

Schicke Werkstatt


----------



## nalsarac (27. Januar 2020)

Bilder vom umbau.
Dämpfer mit 150mm einbaulänge, federgabel plus fw-optimierung und weiche feder, aheadumbau, kurbelumbau, anlötteile seilzüge entfernt, umlackierung/dekore.... u.s.w.
Bitte keine belehrungen zwecks gewicht und sinn und unsinn, höherwertigere teile an einem “katalog/baumarkt kinderfahrrad“ zu verbauen.
Bin nicht bereit 2000€ für ein 20“ commencal fully auszugeben. Mein bube hat auch so das grinsen im gesicht, weil das bike super funktioniert!
Das gewicht ist der nachteil.


----------



## alles-fahrer (27. Januar 2020)

nalsarac schrieb:


> Bitte keine belehrungen zwecks gewicht und sinn und unsinn, höherwertigere teile an einem “katalog/baumarkt kinderfahrrad“ zu verbauen.


Ach Quatsch, Belehrung unnötig - ist doch klasse geworden!

Das Beste aus dem gewählten Budget heraus geholt? Check!
Technisch sinnvolle Aufrüstung eines bestehenden Rades? Check!
Eins dieser furchtbaren Kinder-Quälgeräte tatsächlich fahrbar gemacht? Check!
Das Kind ist glücklich? Check!
Klar geht es immer teurer, leichter und besser. Na und?


----------



## m00se (27. Januar 2020)

Geil!


----------



## LemonLipstick (30. Januar 2020)

Mworx 26” Kundenbike sehr schön aufgebaut vom User @bs99 
Der Sattel wird noch auf weiß getauscht, Bremsleitungen und Lenker wird noch gekürzt.


----------



## Chris_DH (13. Februar 2020)

N’Abend zusammen ?

Nachdem das 24er Racebike vom Sohnemann fertig ist, war ich auf der Suche nach einem möglichst günstigen Alltagsrad. Das Ganze sollte mit relativ geringem Zeit-und Geldaufwand aufgehübscht werden. 2 Wochen später ist der Hobel (fast) fertig.


Cube 240 45€ Kleinanzeigen
RST Capa 20€ Kinder MTB Flohmarkt
Sprüdose 5€
1-fach Kurbel 23€

Macht gesamt 93€ inkl. 400g Gewichtsersparnis ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Februar 2020)

Sodala, es ist so gut wie fertig. Der Spacer unter dem Steuerrohr fehlt noch. Der Lenkwinkel ist aber auch so erstaunlich gut!

Supurb bo20
Gabel aus China
Woom 4 kurbel
XT Kassette 11-36
Zee Schaltwerk (das ganz kurze)
Schwalbe little joe
66sick sattel
Billig Pedale
Ztto vorbau
Truvativ Lenker (schwer...)
Billige Schaumstoff griffe
Shimano deore 6000er bremse
China 160mm scheiben
Cnc keftenführung
Sticker hab ich selbst gemacht und sind im Prinzip die gleichen wie vom großen Bruder. Die kleine Dame wird Ende Juni 4. Sie ist jetzt 105cm groß. Sitzhöhe ist am Foto sogar 2cm tiefer als bei ihrem Woom 3. Länger ist es halt schon deutlich... Sie bekommt es schon jetzt, damit sie im Urlaub im Juni damit schon ganz gewohnt unterwegs ist  













Das Rad wiegt mit Schläuchen 7,65kg. Tubeless wäre vermutlich möglich (hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Little Joe und tubeless? Die Felge würde passen....)


----------



## alles-fahrer (14. Februar 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Sodala, es ist so gut wie fertig. Der Spacer unter dem Steuerrohr fehlt noch. Der Lenkwinkel ist aber auch so erstaunlich gut!
> 
> Supurb bo20
> Gabel aus China
> ...


Tolles Rad! Besonders die liebevoll gestalteten Aufkleber sind sehr hübsch!

Kannst du noch ein paar Worte zu den Laufrädern verlieren? WTB XC21 Felgen konnte ich gerade nirgends finden ... sehen interessant aus.


----------



## ecols (14. Februar 2020)

Das Commencal für die große ist auch pünktlich fürs Christkind fertig geworden. Jetzt gibts auch Bilder  Würde sich durch die 32er Felgen vielleicht schon als 20+ qualifizieren?


----------



## Chris_DH (16. Februar 2020)

Hier nochmal eins in komplett fertig


----------



## vw155 (16. Februar 2020)

Resteverwertung (26'') für die Neunjährige. Leider noch etwas schwer, insbesondere an den Laufrädern.


----------



## Chris_DH (16. Februar 2020)

Manch einer wäre froh solche „Reste“ zu haben


----------



## 99er (16. Februar 2020)

Für den Kleinen:


Das gute Stück musste vor der Inbetriebnahme erstmal 2 Kilo abspecken. Unfassbar, wieviel Stahl da original dran verbaut war! 


Für die große Schwester:

Nur kurzen Vorbau, vernünftige Laufräder und Scheibenbremse angebaut.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Robby2107 (17. Februar 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


>



Echt super, die vielen Details.
Was mich aber teils immer wieder wundert: Laßt ihr denn Überstand vom Gabelschaft so ohne Schutz? 
Klar, absägen wäre unsinnig wegen der späteren Größenanpassung. Aber irgendwas polstermässiges drumherum macht doch Sinn. Sieht zwar nicht mehr so dolle aus dann, aber das Gesicht vom Junior (oder Töchterchen) sieht schlimmer aus, wenn´s denn mal dort ungeschützt aufschlägt. 

Grüße
Robby


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Februar 2020)

Nein, inzwischen ist der Überstand fast weg, weil ich den Lenker höher gegeben habe. Außerdem kommt noch ein 2cm SPacer zwischen Gabel und Steuerrohr - da fallen dann oben 2cm weg. Und ich ersetze den Lenker durch einen Riser. Ich finde eine sehr aufrechte Position bei kleinen Kindern viel viel viel viel gscheiter! 



Robby2107 schrieb:


> Echt super, die vielen Details.
> Was mich aber teils immer wieder wundert: Laßt ihr denn Überstand vom Gabelschaft so ohne Schutz?
> Klar, absägen wäre unsinnig wegen der späteren Größenanpassung. Aber irgendwas polstermässiges drumherum macht doch Sinn. Sieht zwar nicht mehr so dolle aus dann, aber das Gesicht vom Junior (oder Töchterchen) sieht schlimmer aus, wenn´s denn mal dort ungeschützt aufschlägt.
> 
> ...


----------



## LemonLipstick (18. Februar 2020)

Santa Cruz 5010 im YoungGun Custom Aufbau .....

Rahmengröße small - fahrfertig wie abgebildet 11,5kg.

Das Bike wird für täglichen Gebrauch Fun/Skills, Enduro Nachwuchsrennen und Bikepark verwendet.
Für den Einsatz im Bikepark wandert der NobbyNic nach hinten und vorne kommt ein MagicMary drauf. In dieser Konfiguration hat das Bike dann immer noch unter 12kg.

Ein paar Eckdaten:

Laufradsatz Newmen Gen2 Naben mit Newmen xa25 Felgen und Cx Ray Speichen.
Kurbel Shimano XT gekürzt auf 160mm 28er Kettenblatt.
EThirteen 9-46 Kassette 12fach.
Sram GX 11fach Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig kombiniert mit 12fach Shifter.
OneUp Sattelstütze mit 150mm Hub.
77design Vorbau mit RaceFace Next Carbon Riser.
Bremse Magura Trail Sport mit 160mm Scheiben.
Pedale Xpedo Spry mit Alupins.
Fahrwerk vorne/hinten Fox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randy76 (19. Februar 2020)

caponedd schrieb:


> ... nach dem "Umweg" über ein Hellion Urban (das bereits mit mehreren Kratzern aus dem Karton kam, und deshalb retour ging)
> habe ich mich für das Early Rider Hellion Trail 20 als nächstes Rad für meine Nichte entschieden.
> (Bei einem "Mehrpreis" von nur 20€ zum Urban fiel die Entscheidung recht leicht.)
> Doch auch hier tauchte alsbald ein Problem auf:
> ...





caponedd schrieb:


> ... nach dem "Umweg" über ein Hellion Urban (das bereits mit mehreren Kratzern aus dem Karton kam, und deshalb retour ging)
> habe ich mich für das Early Rider Hellion Trail 20 als nächstes Rad für meine Nichte entschieden.
> (Bei einem "Mehrpreis" von nur 20€ zum Urban fiel die Entscheidung recht leicht.)
> Doch auch hier tauchte alsbald ein Problem auf:
> ...


Hallo,
lässt es der Rahmen des Early Rider zu, breitere Reifen zu montieren? Würde gerne den "Big Roller 20x2,8" montieren.
Wie ist Deine Einschätzung diesbezüglich?
Danke Dir!
LG


----------



## Chris_DH (19. Februar 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Santa Cruz 5010 im YoungGun Custom Aufbau .....
> 
> Rahmengröße small - fahrfertig wie abgebildet 11,5kg.
> 
> ...



Was ein Geschoss !!!! ?
Sehr stimmiger Aufbau.


----------



## LockeTirol (22. Februar 2020)

Mein Sohnemann hat mal wieder was interessantes zum Testen. Ein VPACE Renner in XXS und einer Ausstattung ähnlich dem MICHL. 7,3kg. Wir sind schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## ibb (22. Februar 2020)

Würd' dein Sohn da mit 5 cm weniger draufpassen? Ich finds sehr, sehr cool -Tochter hat sich aber in den neongelben kleinen Rahmen ja quasi verliebt, wir warten schon auf die ersten Fotos. Bikewetter ist hier ja schon in Kärnten. 
LG, Iris


----------



## Schibbl (22. Februar 2020)

Die Jungs von KidsRacing auf der Nicht-EU-Insel können sich schon mal warm anziehen. VPace bläst zum Angriff auf den Straßennachwuchs. Empfinde ich persönlich als lange überfällig. Da ich jetzt schon mal angefixt bin, bitte ich um mehr Infos und Bilder


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Februar 2020)

ibb schrieb:


> Würd' dein Sohn da mit 5 cm weniger draufpassen? Ich finds sehr, sehr cool -Tochter hat sich aber in den neongelben kleinen Rahmen ja quasi verliebt, wir warten schon auf die ersten Fotos. Bikewetter ist hier ja schon in Kärnten.
> LG, Iris


Hi Iris, denke mit 5cm weniger ist es knapp, wird abergehen. Aber ein Bike für Kinder ist am Anfang zu groß und am Ende zu klein. Der Max ist aber bereits 1,48.


----------



## ibb (23. Februar 2020)

Danke für die Antwort-Tochterkind hat voriges Jahr über Kidsracing in Ermangelung von Alternativen bei 133 cm ein Scatto mit nem 38er Rahmen bekommen.Jetzt ist aber Sohnemann auch im 2ten Jahr U9 und pocht aufs RR. Tja-gleiches Recht für alle. Bei ihm geht sich das Scatto mit kleineren Umbauten auch schon iwie aus daher sitzen dann heuer beide auf vermutlich etwas zu großen Rennrädern -dann dürft ma ( vielleicht ?) 2 bis 3 Saisonen eine Ruh' haben. Rennrad deshalb weil sie Triathlon machen und sie über den Verband die Möglichkeit haben im Sommer alle 2 Wochen auf einem Skirollerkurs, also abgesperrten Rundkurs zu trainieren. 
V a der Kleine hat ja nicht nur einmal gsagt, äh lautstark verkündet das er für immer mit VPACE fahren wird - ist mir absolut recht, dann werden wir in Zukunft bei MTB und RR bei VPACE fündig.


----------



## Jesus Freak (23. Februar 2020)

Es wird noch zwei Jahre dauern, bis das gefahren wird, aber gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut. Das Sitzrohr muss nochmal ausgerieben werden, dass die Stütze weiter reingeht. ?

Als schnelles 26" Touren MTB, gefedert gibt's dann noch ein Hardtail und ein Fully...


----------



## herrundmeister (25. Februar 2020)

Das Rad für Schreddern würde Mal wieder überarbeitet. Jetzt mit passender Übersetzung, einigermaßen Kettenlinie und eine 2 Kolben XT anstelle der MT 520er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EtmacBasti (26. Februar 2020)

Hallo und guten Abend.
Ich will auch mal ein erstes Projekt unserer große Tochter, besser mein Projekt für unsere Große vorstellen. Sie war damals 5 Jahre, als sie das Fahrrad bekam aber so richtig wollte ich mich mit dem Serienstand nicht zufrieden geben.



Schwergängige Bremsen, Drehgriffschaltung, merkwürdiger Rettungsanker beim Ritzelpaket.




Dann erstmal einen kürzeren Vorbau verbauen und Lenker einkürzen.









Schon ging es viel besser, mit der Beherrschbarkeit des Fahrrades

Aber die Bedienung musste weiter verbessert werden. 
Ich fand einen neuen Satz Avid 7 Digit Bremsen und dazu einen Satz Jagwire Bremszughüllen mit leichtgängigen Innenzügen von Jagwire.
Dann ging es der 8-fach billig-Shimano Schaltung ans Leder. Eine 9-fach SLX sowie 9-fach SLX-Schalthebel kamen ans Rad.
Damit nicht genug, der Schraubkranz musste weichen und auch die Naben dafür. Shimano LX-Naben vorn und hinten für eine 9-fach Kassette und lila Speichennippel wurden verbaut, sowie auch eine noch im Keller liegende neu 9-fach Dura-Ace Kette.
Nun, es sollte nicht so sehr auf das Gewicht gepimpt werden, vielmehr so gebaut, das unsere Große sehr gut damit zurecht kommt. 







 

Nun ist sie aber leider aus dem Fahrrad herausgewachsen. Aber eigentlich ist dies garnicht so schlimm, denn mit einem neuen Fahrrad komm ich als Papa wieder ins Spiel ;-)

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Kati (28. Februar 2020)

Das Frog 52 für K2 (103cm) angepasst. Rahmen -1cm, Sattelstütze -1cm, Sattel -2cm = 52cm niedrigste Sattelhöhe. Ich hatte auch erst mit dem Supurb-Rahmen geliebäugelt, doch Vernunft hat (diesmal) gesiegt. So nur 13€ für Sattelstütze und Sattel investiert.
Es ist schon noch zu groß. Kind kann damit fahren, doch über Oberrohr stehen geht nur auf Zehenspitzen.


----------



## olsche (28. Februar 2020)

Ach, die wachsen so schnell... 
2 Monate, dann passt das perfekt


----------



## Chillischote (2. März 2020)

Kati schrieb:


> Das Frog 52 für K2 (103cm) angepasst. Rahmen -1cm, Sattelstütze -1cm, Sattel -2cm = 52cm niedrigste Sattelhöhe. Ich hatte auch erst mit dem Supurb-Rahmen geliebäugelt, doch Vernunft hat (diesmal) gesiegt. So nur 13€ für Sattelstütze und Sattel investiert.
> Es ist schon noch zu groß. Kind kann damit fahren, doch über Oberrohr stehen geht nur auf Zehenspitzen.



ich finde das sieht kein bisschen zu hoch aus... das Überstehen übers Oberrohr wird imho überbewertet, zumindest wenn es dann schon mit 20 Zoll losgeht, haben die kleinen ja schon etwas radlerfahrung und stellen das Rad einfach schräg.

Schönes Rad, nur mit Tripod oder Pivotal Sattel wäre noch etwas Höhe rauszuholen, was aber nicht nötig ist.(finde ich)


----------



## hellmono (5. März 2020)

Yeah, beide Kids jetzt auf 26” unterwegs. Größenunterschied sieht man bei der Sattelhöhe. 


Die neuen Schwalbe auf den Felgen dicht zu kriegen war aber ein Alptraum. Der RR ist jetzt tubeless, beim NN habe ich genervt aufgegeben. Der wird jetzt erstmal mit Schlauch eingefahren und im Sommer dann ein neuer Versuch. Klappt der auch nicht, waren das definitiv die letzten Schwalbe Reifen bei uns.


----------



## ONE78 (5. März 2020)

was haste denn für felgen verbaut. bei mir gibts mit schwalbe nur sehr selten probleme. habe meist dt-felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (5. März 2020)

ONE78 schrieb:


> was haste denn für felgen verbaut. bei mir gibts mit schwalbe nur sehr selten probleme. habe meist dt-felgen.



Das ist ein Sun Ringle LRS. Mein erster Kontakt mit Schwalbe seit gefühlten 10 Jahren. Die blöde Karkasse wollte schlicht und ergreifend partout nicht ins Felgenhorn. Alles walken, mit Milch "benetzen", usw. keine Chance. Dafür Riesensauerei in der Garage und Puls bei 200.
Ich hab wiederum mit Maxxis noch nie Probleme gehabt, egal welche Felge.


----------



## mick_1978! (5. März 2020)

Hattest du die Mgölichkeit nen Tire Booster zu verwenden? Schwalbe weiß ja genau warum die das Teil auf den Markt gebracht haben. 

Ich hab mir ne Ghetto Version davon gebaut, weil ich auch immer Puls hatte bei den Schwalbe Dingern.
Hatte ne alte Garten Spritze im Keller stehen. Hab das Überdruckventil gegen ein Presta Ventil getauscht und gut ist. Klammer auf den Schlauch, auf 5 bar aufpumpen, Schlauch auf das Ventil, öffnen und Plopp. (Nachbau natürlich auf eigene Gefahr!!)


----------



## hellmono (5. März 2020)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Hattest du die Mgölichkeit nen Tire Booster zu verwenden? Schwalbe weiß ja genau warum die das Teil auf den Markt gebracht haben.



Ich arbeite schon mit einem Kompressor und ausgeschraubtem Ventilkern.


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. März 2020)

Und seit letzter Woche mit POM Spacer Konus von  @LemonLipstick


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2020)

Erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## monsterlurchi (5. März 2020)

Hab auch noch was. Ihr wahrscheinlich letztes "Kinderrad" fertig für dieses Jahr





Edit sagt, die Schwalbe sind tubeless


----------



## BrotherMo (5. März 2020)

Aber Hallo!

eben erst entdeckt den Thread!


----------



## hellmono (5. März 2020)

monsterlurchi schrieb:


> Edit sagt, die Schwalbe sind tubeless



Ja ja, Salz in die Wunde.


----------



## mick_1978! (6. März 2020)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ich arbeite schon mit einem Kompressor und ausgeschraubtem Ventilkern.



Ich würd mal schaun, ob du irgendwo im Freundeskreis an so nen Ding kommst. Die Schwalbe ohne Tubeless aufgezogen zu bekommen hat mich auch schon extrem viel Nerven, Milch, und Zeit gekostet. 


Oder halt ein wenig selber basteln:


----------



## Kwietsch (6. März 2020)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ja ja, Salz in die Wunde.



Mach Dir nix draus. Ich hab beim 24" RocketRon auch verzweifelt aufgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (6. März 2020)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Mach Dir nix draus. Ich hab beim 24" RocketRon auch verzweifelt aufgegeben.


Spannend! Bei mir sind zwei Stück sogar ohne Milch dicht gewesen über Tage. Liegt es sicher am Reifen?


----------



## Kwietsch (7. März 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Spannend! Bei mir sind zwei Stück sogar ohne Milch dicht gewesen über Tage. Liegt es sicher am Reifen?



Kombination aus Felge und Reifen denk ich.


----------



## alles-fahrer (7. März 2020)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Kombination aus Felge und Reifen denk ich.


Würde auch eher Felge sagen. Die RR sind ja schon ziemlich schwierige Kandidaten mit der papierdünnen Karkasse. Mit ZTR-Crest Felgen sind sie bei meiner Tochter seit fast einen Jahr dicht. Mit nur seltenem nachpumpen - alle 2 Monate circa.

Auch hier nochmal der Tipp: mit der günstigen Barbieri Dichtmilch lassen sich schwierige Reifen am sichersten dicht bekommen  .


----------



## Kwietsch (7. März 2020)

Danke!
Aber da bleibt jetzt ein Schlauch drin. Das ist für das 24er ok so.


----------



## Schnegge (8. März 2020)

So... endlich fertig....





Der Sommer kann kommen...


----------



## spicy-doc (8. März 2020)




----------



## spicy-doc (8. März 2020)

Maximal die Gabel ausgefahren...


----------



## Schibbl (8. März 2020)

Schnegge schrieb:


> So... endlich fertig....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir sind wirklich noch im Kinder-Bike Thread? Ich will auch reiche Eltern


----------



## Schnegge (8. März 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Wir sind wirklich noch im Kinder-Bike Thread? Ich will auch reiche Eltern


Mit einer ordentlichen Restekiste, vielen Gebrauchtteilen und dem ein oder anderen Schnäppchen war das deulich günstiger als ein vpace Moritz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (8. März 2020)

Fast fertig  Umbau vom Orbea Grow 2 zum Pyro (Kania Rahmen) Twenty —> 2kg Gewichtsersparnis


----------



## alles-fahrer (8. März 2020)

Schnegge schrieb:


> So... endlich fertig....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mega übertrieben   ... krasse Kiste!


----------



## Schibbl (8. März 2020)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Mit einer ordentlichen Restekiste, vielen Gebrauchtteilen und dem ein oder anderen Schnäppchen war das deulich günstiger als ein vpace Moritz...


601 aus der Restekiste ... 
Der Nachwuchs weiß es hoffentlich zu schätzen und gibt ordentlich Gas. Ich denke nächstes Jahr fährt mir meiner davon.


----------



## CoolRider (9. März 2020)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Fast fertig  Umbau vom Orbea Grow 2 zum Pyro (Kania Rahmen) Twenty —> 2kg Gewichtsersparnis
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 992095



Meine Frau drängt mich zur „Verkehrssicherheit“ des Kubikes meines Sohnes...
Müssen diese Speichenreflektoren nicht an jede Speiche?


----------



## Chris_DH (9. März 2020)

CoolRider schrieb:


> Meine Frau drängt mich zur „Verkehrssicherheit“ des Kubikes meines Sohnes...
> Müssen diese Speichenreflektoren nicht an jede Speiche?



„Katzenaugen“ reichen ja auch 2 pro Laufrad soweit ich weiß.


----------



## alles-fahrer (9. März 2020)

CoolRider schrieb:


> Meine Frau drängt mich zur „Verkehrssicherheit“ des Kubikes meines Sohnes...
> Müssen diese Speichenreflektoren nicht an jede Speiche?


Vorschrift ist es ... aber unlogisch bleibt es trotzdem. Warum sollte man nur aufgrund der Bauform gezwungen sein die 3- bis 4-fache reflektieve Fläche gegenüber normalen Katzenaugen ins Rad zu klippsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoolRider (9. März 2020)

Jo, zumal sich bei Rotation auch bei weniger Reflektoren ein durchgehender breiter Streifen für das menschliche Auge bildet. Sicherlich auch breiter als bei den Katzenaugen.

Was mach ich denn bei meinen Eggbeatern?


----------



## vino06 (9. März 2020)

Nachdem ich nun endlich mal dazu gekommen bin es fertig zu stellen, gibt es hier auch Bilder meines Projekts 
Allerdings habe ich feststellen müssen, dass der Umstieg von einem Canyon Offspring 20 auf das Mworx mit 26 für meinen Junior doch recht heftig ist.
Daher bin ich am überlegen, ob ich noch in einen 24 LRS investiere (https://www.bikehit.de/de/laufraede...chsz-ssp-32l-rodi-fw-disk-sz-niro-speisz.html => jemand Erfahrung damit?).
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das mit dem Schaltwerk ein Problem geben könnte (11 fach mit mittellangem Käfig mit 42er Ritzel) - sind jetzt bereits nur ca. 11 cm auf dem 42er vom Käfig bis zum Boden.
Hat das jemand so verbaut?


----------



## Kwietsch (9. März 2020)

vino06 schrieb:


> Daher bin ich am überlegen, ob ich noch in einen 24 LRS investiere (https://www.bikehit.de/de/laufraede...chsz-ssp-32l-rodi-fw-disk-sz-niro-speisz.html => jemand Erfahrung damit?).
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das mit dem Schaltwerk ein Problem geben könnte (11 fach mit mittellangem Käfig mit 42er Ritzel) - sind jetzt bereits nur ca. 11 cm auf dem 42er vom Käfig bis zum Boden.
> Hat das jemand so verbaut



hier!
Laufradsatz ist fürs Geld ok aber schwer (siehe meinen Ghost 24 Umbau)
Bilder mit langem Käfig sind vorhanden, das ist recht grenzwertig.

ich habe den Rocket Ron auf dieser Felge nicht Tubeless dicht bekommen können.

Kurz: für eine gewisse Übergangszeit ist der Satz ok.


----------



## LemonLipstick (9. März 2020)

vino06 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun endlich mal dazu gekommen bin es fertig zu stellen, gibt es hier auch Bilder meines Projekts
> Allerdings habe ich feststellen müssen, dass der Umstieg von einem Canyon Offspring 20 auf das Mworx mit 26 für meinen Junior doch recht heftig ist.
> Daher bin ich am überlegen, ob ich noch in einen 24 LRS investiere (https://www.bikehit.de/de/laufraede...chsz-ssp-32l-rodi-fw-disk-sz-niro-speisz.html => jemand Erfahrung damit?).
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das mit dem Schaltwerk ein Problem geben könnte (11 fach mit mittellangem Käfig mit 42er Ritzel) - sind jetzt bereits nur ca. 11 cm auf dem 42er vom Käfig bis zum Boden.
> ...



Sehr schöner Aufbau  Viel Freude damit!

Zum Shimano Schaltwerk kann ich leider nix beitragen, wir bauen unsere Bikes immer mit GX kurz auf. Damit gibt es kein Problem.


----------



## Kwietsch (9. März 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> ... wir bauen unsere Bikes immer mit GX kurz auf



Welche Übersetzungen würdet Ihr grob anpeilen, wenn das Gelände Mittelgebirge und der Einsatz eher XC sein wird. Das ganze nicht für eine Racekid, sondern für ein Mädchen auf lockeren Touren mit ihren Eltern.

Rad ist 24 Zoll, Kettenblätter 34/32/30 vorhanden, 1x10 Schaltung gesetzt, Kurbel NX gekürzt auf 130mm.

Ich hab zu wenig Erfahrung leider, was Übersetzungen für Kinder angeht.


----------



## vino06 (9. März 2020)

Übrigens an dieser Stelle nochmals ein großes Dankeschön an
*LemonLipstick *sowohl für den tollen Rahmen als auch für den Support bei der Auswahl der Teile!
Macht weiter so und evtl. kommt ja mal ein Fully?


----------



## LemonLipstick (9. März 2020)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Welche Übersetzungen würdet Ihr grob anpeilen, wenn das Gelände Mittelgebirge und der Einsatz eher XC sein wird. Das ganze nicht für eine Racekid, sondern für ein Mädchen auf lockeren Touren mit ihren Eltern.
> 
> Rad ist 24 Zoll, Kettenblätter 34/32/30 vorhanden, 1x10 Schaltung gesetzt, Kurbel NX gekürzt auf 130mm.
> 
> Ich hab zu wenig Erfahrung leider, was Übersetzungen für Kinder angeht.



Mein kleinerer Sohn fährt am 26“Bike ein 28er Kettenblatt kombiniert mit einer 10-42er 11fach Kassette. Damit fährt er so ziemlich alles auch wenn es mal länger bergauf geht.


----------



## Kwietsch (9. März 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Mein kleinerer Sohn fährt am 26“Bike ein 28er Kettenblatt kombiniert mit einer 10-42er 11fach Kassette. Damit fährt er so ziemlich alles auch wenn es mal länger bergauf geht.



Ok, vielleicht stelle ich mal um.
11-46 / 34 ist verbaut, aber mit nem SGS Käfig. Zumindest auf GS könnte man mal umstellen, wenn ich die Kapazitäten richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. März 2020)

vino06 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun endlich mal dazu gekommen bin es fertig zu stellen, gibt es hier auch Bilder meines Projekts
> Allerdings habe ich feststellen müssen, dass der Umstieg von einem Canyon Offspring 20 auf das Mworx mit 26 für meinen Junior doch recht heftig ist.
> Daher bin ich am überlegen, ob ich noch in einen 24 LRS investiere (https://www.bikehit.de/de/laufraede...chsz-ssp-32l-rodi-fw-disk-sz-niro-speisz.html => jemand Erfahrung damit?).
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das mit dem Schaltwerk ein Problem geben könnte (11 fach mit mittellangem Käfig mit 42er Ritzel) - sind jetzt bereits nur ca. 11 cm auf dem 42er vom Käfig bis zum Boden.
> ...






25 Zoll, Slx Schaltwerk mit oneup Verlängerung. 42er Kassette. Auch im Gelände kein Problem bisher. Vorne ein 28er Kettenblatt.


----------



## Mzungu (9. März 2020)

Jetzt mit China Carbonsattel und HC1 Griffen für die Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rattfahra (10. März 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Jetzt mit China Carbonsattel und HC1 Griffen für die Bremse.


Welcher Sattel ist das denn genau? Ist das der EC-90 Sattel? Falls ja passt der von der Größe her oder doch eher zu groß?


----------



## Mzungu (10. März 2020)

Ja, genau der. Vielleicht etwas zu breit, man könnte ihn aber glaube ich mit Dremel und Trennscheibe schmaler machen. Sie ist jetzt aber auch erst 2 Mal damit gefahren und hat sich noch nicht beschwert.


----------



## mick_1978! (10. März 2020)

Hier auch keinerlei Probleme mit 24" und GS Schaltwerk.


----------



## Kwietsch (14. März 2020)

Dank Home Office und geschlossener KiTa werde ich jetzt wohl öfter mal das Wetter genießen können.


----------



## joglo (14. März 2020)

So ähnlich ist auch unser Plan, jeden Tag zumindest mal in den Wald oder zur Isar mit den Kids, sonst gibts ja wohl nur Lagerkoller oder iPad-Streiterein die nächsten 5Wochen (Bayern).
Den Spielplatz hätte man gestern wegen Überfüllung schließen sollen...




Heute übrigens mit dem meiner Meinung nach schönsten (ungetunten) Laufrad, dem Mercredi 12, dass mir übern Winter für die Kleine zugelaufen ist (und nein, nen Bike mit ner Lefty kommt mir nach wie vor nicht ins Haus bei ein Laïtis könnte ich schwach werden...)


----------



## Cahuna (14. März 2020)

Wir waren auch gestern Corona Hamsterkäufe Machen. 5 Wochen wollen gegüllt werden. Zwei neue Räder wurden ohnehin gebraucht. Konjunkturprogramm. Wobei gestern bei Bikebox vor Ort war noch genug los.

Es wurde ein Pyro twenty small in pink sowie ein Pyro twentysix small.

Die Mädels sind hoch begeistert. Erste 20km Ausfahrt zum Eierautomat bereits erfolgreich.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man beim kleinen eine Trinkflasche befestig bekommt. Fidlock mit Kabelbindern? Oder zum einhängen am Lenker?


----------



## hellmono (14. März 2020)

Cahuna schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wie man beim kleinen eine Trinkflasche befestig bekommt. Fidlock mit Kabelbindern? Oder zum einhängen am Lenker?



Habe am Rad meines Sohnes diesen hier verbaut (im Rahmendreieck): https://www.fidlock-bike.com/produkt/bottle-450-uni-base/

Auf dem Oberrohr kann die Flasche stören, war bei uns zumindest mal so. Müsstest du probieren.
Ansonsten gibt es Lösungen für Lenker oder z.B. unter dem Vorbau. Aber auch da halt nur, wenn es die Knie nicht stört: https://www.amazon.de/Flaschenhalter-Adapter-Additive-Spacer-Vorbausystem/dp/B00JHDR7BQ

Ich würde vermutlich, der Einfachheit halber, einfach eine weitere Flasche am Elternrad mitnehmen. Aber vermutlich motiviert die eigene Flasche doch etwas mehr?!


----------



## Kwietsch (14. März 2020)

Lenker siehst Du oben bei unserem Cube!
Ohne Halter fährt sie nicht ;-)


----------



## matthias,wandel (18. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen.

nach 16" Vollcarbon; 20" Vollcarbon kommt jetzt das 26" Vollcarbon Velo für meinen Sohn. Rahmen, wie immer ein Eigenbau. Gesamt GEwicht Fahrfertig 5.87Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (18. März 2020)

matthias schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> nach 16" Vollcarbon; 20" Vollcarbon kommt jetzt das 26" Vollcarbon Velo für meinen Sohn. Rahmen, wie immer ein Eigenbau. Gesamt GEwicht Fahrfertig 5.87Kg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 997142


WTF. Hut ab.


----------



## Kwietsch (18. März 2020)

Jepp, mir schoss kurz "Aaaaaalter!" durch den Kopf.


----------



## CoolRider (18. März 2020)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Jepp, mir schoss kurz "Aaaaaalter!" durch den Kopf.


----------



## vw155 (18. März 2020)

matthias schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> nach 16" Vollcarbon; 20" Vollcarbon kommt jetzt das 26" Vollcarbon Velo für meinen Sohn. Rahmen, wie immer ein Eigenbau. Gesamt GEwicht Fahrfertig 5.87Kg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 997142


Erzähl uns mehr über das Rad!!


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (18. März 2020)

Und weitere Fotos bitte?


----------



## vw155 (18. März 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> So ähnlich ist auch unser Plan, jeden Tag zumindest mal in den Wald oder zur Isar mit den Kids, sonst gibts ja wohl nur Lagerkoller oder iPad-Streiterein die nächsten 5Wochen (Bayern).
> Den Spielplatz hätte man gestern wegen Überfüllung schließen sollen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 994782
> Heute übrigens mit dem meiner Meinung nach schönsten (ungetunten) Laufrad, dem Mercredi 12, dass mir übern Winter für die Kleine zugelaufen ist (und nein, nen Bike mit ner Lefty kommt mir nach wie vor nicht ins Haus bei ein Laïtis könnte ich schwach werden...)


Ist ja auch ne Righty und keine Lefty, also alles gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (19. März 2020)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Und weitere Fotos bitte?


Ja! Und bitte mit ordentlicher Verlegung der Bremsleitung vorne - die gehört auf die Gabelinnenseite!


----------



## matthias,wandel (19. März 2020)

Wie gewünscht anbei noch ein paar Bilder. Das erste ist übrigens als "bikederWoche" Bild hochgeladen. Also wer möchte, darf das dann liken. ;-)


----------



## outofsightdd (19. März 2020)

Die Kleinen wachsen so schnell, da lohnt bei Gelegenheitsfahrern kaum das Tunen... trotzdem beeindruckend, was mancher hier auffährt!





Bei der nächsten Radgröße werde ich wahrscheinlich auch schwach und fange an zu tunen. Günstige 24" werden ja gern mit klotzigen 3fach Kurbeln verhökert...


----------



## Schibbl (19. März 2020)

Das Thema Tuning ist wirklich abhängig vom Kind. Meine Kinder fahren täglich mit ihren Bikes und diese werden natürlich vom Großen an den nächstkleineren übergeben. Durch die lange und tägliche Nutzung ist der Mehraufwand (auch finanziell) schon gerechtfertigt. Besonders da durch das geringere Gewicht und die verbesserten Fahreigenschaften die Lust am Fahren nochmals verstärkt wird. Also hat das Tuning schon in mehreren Aspekten Sinn.


----------



## storck-riesen (19. März 2020)

matthias schrieb:


> Wie gewünscht anbei noch ein paar Bilder.


Wie bekommt man die Kette so hin? Und wie lange hält das?


----------



## matthias,wandel (20. März 2020)

Die kann man so kaufen ;-)





Nein, natürlich nicht in dieser Optik. 
Zuerst mit Isopropanol gründlich die Glieder entfetten. Dann diese scotchen, nochmal abwischen und mit Haftgrundierung lackieren. Danach dann die eigentliche Farbe. 
Die lackierte Kette ist mehr oder weniger für die ersten Bilder so bearbeitet wurden. Aktuell hält es aber sehr gut, zum erstaunen meiner selbst. Es wird aber auf jeden Fall durch Dreck und Abrieb schwarz werden. Wir schauen mal.


----------



## Schibbl (20. März 2020)

Krass!
Ich dachte es handelt sich um eine Taya Kette. Die bieten im sehr günstigen Bereich lackierte Ketten in verschiedenen Farben an. Da hatte ich mal eine in blau am Fixie. Das hielt erstaunlich gut. Im höheren Preissegment von Taya gibt es Ketten wo jedes zweite Glied farbig ist.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. März 2020)

matthias schrieb:


> Wie gewünscht anbei noch ein paar Bilder. Das erste ist übrigens als "bikederWoche" Bild hochgeladen. Also wer möchte, darf das dann liken. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stenz200 (20. März 2020)

Hallo Gemeinde,

Gestern hat ein weiteres M-Worx das licht der Welt erblickt.
Pünktlich zum Geburtstag fertig geworden.
Sollte eigentlich auch ein Reste Projekt werden.
Nun aber doch mit vielen neuen Teilen.
SLX - Gruppe
26 Zoll Laufräder
Tosseek Gabel

Meine Tochter ( 122cm ) hat sich sofort daraufgesetzt und los ging es.

Vielen Dank noch mal an @LemonLipstick  für die doch rechtzeitige Lieferung.
Der Rahmen ist sein Geld wert !!!


----------



## stenz200 (20. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## din_format (22. März 2020)

Wir haben meiner Frau das alte Cube gemopst und mit 24“ Laufrädern für meinen Sohn fit gemacht. Funktioniert ganz gut und wächst noch ein wenig mit.


----------



## matthias,wandel (22. März 2020)

@colt_seavers
Einen Bau THread hatte ich mir überlegt aber ich bin ehrlich gesagt nicht der jenige welcher den Bau in jeder Einzelhheit zelebriere.

Details kann ich immer gerne Preis geben.

Bei der Kette habe ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen, das man diese natürlich nach dem lackieren wieder ölen sollte.

Was mir persöhnlich wirklich sehr gefällt, ist die Sub6Kg Grenze eingehalten zu haben und das mein Sohn heute bei einer schnell geplanten "Durch den Wald" Tour absolut souveran über Wurzeln balancieren konnte.


----------



## din_format (22. März 2020)

matthias schrieb:


> Wie gewünscht anbei noch ein paar Bilder. Das erste ist übrigens als "bikederWoche" Bild hochgeladen. Also wer möchte, darf das dann liken. ;-)



[/QUOTE]

mich würden die Bremsscheiben interessieren.
Grüße


----------



## Biebertaler (24. März 2020)

Anbei mal beide Enduro‘s meiner Jungs.
1x Mondraker Dune XR Carbon in „M“ und 1x Mondraker Dune R Carbon in „S“ mit kleinen Upgrades


----------



## check666 (24. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen
Nach langem Mitlesen und vielen wertvollen Inputs und Ideen von euch allen möchte ich mal mein 3. selber aufgebautes Kidsbike zeigen. Wird vom 9 Jährigen gefahren. Er ist super zufrieden damit. Paar Details:


Rahmen: Cannondale Lexi 120 (mm; Grösse XS)
Teile: alles ersetzt ausser Gabel, Dämpfer und Vorbau.
LRS: Federleicht 26" Trail
Kurbel, Sattel, Pedale: VPACE
Schaltung & Bremse: XT (11fach)
Anbauteile: grösstenteils KCNC
Gewicht: 11.5 kg

lg und happy trails (natürlich nur die (corona)safe-version!


----------



## bankettfritz (24. März 2020)

Ein weiteres mworx ist geboren


----------



## LemonLipstick (24. März 2020)

Cool!

Schön langsam müssen wir Provision von Vpace verlangen für die ganzen Kurbeln die ihr in den Mworx verbaut .


----------



## bankettfritz (24. März 2020)

Meine ist bearbeitet, 40g leichter?


----------



## stenz200 (24. März 2020)

bankettfritz schrieb:


> Ein weiteres mworx ist geboren


Super Farbe !! Schaut klasse aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stenz200 (24. März 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Cool!
> 
> Schön langsam müssen wir Provision von Vpace verlangen für die ganzen Kurbeln die ihr in den Mworx verbaut .


Oder selbe welche importieren und mit verkaufen ?.....


----------



## bankettfritz (24. März 2020)

@stenz200 
Das ist das Skoda „mausgrau“, die Decals sind die Orginal Handschrift von meinem Sohnemann mit Klarlack matt versiegelt


----------



## koenig_hirsch (25. März 2020)

Hier mal eins ohne Vpace-Kurbel  

Bei den Stahlfreunden nebenan habe ich es schon eingestellt, aber ich denk' hier passt es auch ganz gut rein. Die große Tochter (grad 11 geworden und etwas über 1,50 groß) war nun endgültig aus ihrem Orbea MX Team 24 rausgewachsen, was größeres musste her. Der Rahmen ist ein schon etwas angejahrtes Modell, ein 45650B in 14", und kam für einen sehr schmalen Taler direkt von On-One: nagelneues Rest-/Einzelstück mit einem angeblichen Lack-Einschluss am Unterrohr, der aber beim besten Willen nicht auffällt. Die Restekiste gab 10-fach Schaltwerk samt Ritzel, Sattelstütze, Gabel (130mm) und noch das eine oder andere Kleinteil her, Bremse, Lenker und Vorbau, LRS (26", XT an irgendwelchen Rigida/Cube OEM Felgen), Sattel, Griffe aus dem Bikemarkt. Kurbel (155mm Sram NX) war ein Amazon Warehouse Deal-Schnäppchen, Headset samt Reduzierkonus (wegen der 1 1/8 Gabel), Reifen, Züge und Pedale sind neu.

Gewicht: mindestens Faktor 2 zu dem Vollcarbongeschoss weiter oben, schätze ich


----------



## din_format (25. März 2020)

[/QUOTE]

Yeah... gleich mal an den besten aller Rahmenwerkstoffe gewöhnen, "Steel is real...!"


----------



## Chris_DH (26. März 2020)

Jetzt ist endlich auch die Kleinste der Familie auf 2 Rädern unterwegs


----------



## bankettfritz (26. März 2020)

Mal einen kurzen Zwischenstand . Pedale und Federweg  der Gabel noch nicht final 

Grüße aus Sachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diablokg (26. März 2020)

Heute neue Reifen aufgezogen. Besse als die originalen


----------



## bankettfritz (27. März 2020)

Die letzten Stunden durch geschraubt. Federgabel auf 60 mm getravelt  und alles angepasst .endlich fast fertig


----------



## Cyverboy2 (27. März 2020)

Unser getuntes Serious Superlite 24"...aufgrund Zeitmangel noch ohne China Carbon Sattelstütze und Lenker (~200 Gramm), lässt sich aber trotzdem fahren  Züge müssen noch gekürzt werden, aber das machen wir dann, wenn der neue Lenker da ist.


----------



## cbert80 (27. März 2020)




----------



## odi75 (29. März 2020)

Aktuell fährt unser Kurzer (gerade 9 Jahre geworden, aber eher klein) noch ein Speci Riprock 20, dass durch die fetten Plus-Reifen an Standard-24er heranreicht. Das passt dieses Jahr noch, sieht mittlerweile wegen der weit ausgezogenen Sattelstütze aber etwas komisch aus.

Ich hatte etztes Jahr vorausschauend nach etwas Größerem, aber günstig, geschaut. Bin dann über ein gebrauchtes (so ziemlich alles zerkratz was geht, Nabe hinten mehrere mm Spiel, Griffe/Sattel aufgerissen...) Speci Rockhopper Pro EVO 650b mit XS-Rahmen aus Erstbesitz mit Rechnung für relativ wenig Euronen gestolpert.


Rahmen entlackt und neu beschichtet
Schalt-/Bremskomponenten optisch/technisch aufgearbeitet (X5 Trigger, X9 Schaltwerk, Tektro Gemini SL Bremsen)
Hinterradnabe neu gelagert (war nicht einfach, passende Ersatzkonen zu finden)
kurze 152mm Suntour XCT JR Vierkantkurbel mit neuem Innenlager
China NW-Kettenrad
Umbau auf 1x10
neue Reifen, Griffe, Pedale, Sattelstütze (fest, original mit Dropper)
Sattel in Heimarbeit neu bezogen
Suntour Raidon 120mm Luftgabel (von meinem Fuse übrig) verbaut
kurzer Hussefelt Vorbau, Lenker leicht eingekürzt
Kettenstrebe mit Scotch Mastic Tape geschützt

Zustand vor- und nachher ist den Bildern zu entnehmen. Erste Probefahrt - Fahren geht, Beine sind noch etwas zu kurz zum auf-/absteigen, also bis nächstes Jahr noch stehenlassen.

Sicher nicht das Leichteste, aber mein Sohn benötigt eher etwas Robustes.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (29. März 2020)

So, dann will ich mal das BO20 meines Großen präsentieren, ist gestern fertig geworden und wurde schon ausgiebig getestet und für gut befunden. Schon erschreckend wie schnell sie sich daran gewöhnen.
Habe das Rahmenset Anfang des Jahres über eBay geschossen.

Mein 5-jähriger kommt von einem Kubike 16“ mit Automatix und kam auf Anhieb mit der Kettenschaltung mit Shifter klar. Gut das die XT einen silbernen und schwarzen Hebel hat, so kann er sich das mit dem hoch und runter schalten besser merken.

Das Rad wiegt so 7,4kg







noch ein unscharfes Handybild von der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## Cahuna (4. April 2020)

Unser Fuhrpark für die drei Mädels ist mittlerweile komplett umgestellt....


----------



## vino06 (5. April 2020)

Nun hier das Update mit den 24“ Rodi/XLC Laufradsatz:


----------



## Walsumer1980 (5. April 2020)

Stand bestimmt 15 Jahre in der Laube,habs gestern mal für Sohn2 fit gemacht,fährt sonst nur BMX und zur Schule son olles Schrömmelteil,is natürlich nix wirklich dolles,aba Spass hat er heute gehabt.


----------



## matsch (7. April 2020)

Bin hier im Forum auf die Serious Superlite Räder aufmerksam geworden. Leider gab es das 26Zoll Serious nicht mehr, so wurde der Zwillingsbruder von Vermont für 270 inkl. Versand gekauft. Ein wenig Liebe in die Bowdenzüge, Konuslagereinstellungen gesteckt und die Vorspannung der Bremsen kindgerecht eingestellt. Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Schaltung wurden mit Vorhanden ersetzt. Reifen werden wir noch umgebaut. So wiegt es nun ca. 9,4kg.
Kind und Papa sind zufrieden mit Leistung und Preis.

Das Foto ist leider schlechte Qualität, keine gute Werbung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (10. April 2020)

Eigentlich noch meins, ab Sonntag dann das Bike meines Kleinen.



bis auf den Sattel noch alles original


----------



## zr0wrk (12. April 2020)

Neue Kurbel mit nun 130 mm. Kind wächst.



 

​


----------



## numinisflo (12. April 2020)

Wunderschön das Commencal. Gefällt mir richtig gut.

Hier mal 2 der hier vorhandenen Räder. Im Originalzustand, aber wir sind sehr zufrieden mit den Bikes:


----------



## zr0wrk (13. April 2020)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wunderschön das Commencal. Gefällt mir richtig gut.


Danke! Es gibt dazu 'nen Umbau-Thread, haste aber vielleicht schon gesehen...


----------



## Mzungu (15. April 2020)

the dirt sisters ?

Umbau vom Jumper fast fertig. Es fehlt die pinke Sattelklemme und die Lenkanschlagbegrenzungsschraube.


----------



## wombel74 (15. April 2020)

So, fertig und mit 9,9kg das gesetzte Ziel erreicht. ?


----------



## odi75 (15. April 2020)

Nächstes Projekt. Specialzed P1 CroMo, aus 2010 aber nagelneu, und eine neue Manitou Circus Expert. Beides zum Kampfpreis vom Händler, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.
Soll als Alltagsspielzeug mit zunächst 24er Rädern für meinen Sohn aufgebaut werden.
Da muss ich mich wohl mal mit BMX-Antriebstechnik auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Bikeracer79 (17. April 2020)

Feinstes Junior Wetter ☀


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. April 2020)

Stand heute.... Bissl über 9kg hat es so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bankettfritz (18. April 2020)

die nächste Ausbaustufe Mworx für Gewichtsjunkies wie ich 7,9kg


----------



## oppaunke (19. April 2020)

Wir haben da mal was geschraubt...




jetzt mit NX Eagle.
Die SLX und die Maxxis hat er tatsächlich verschlissen.
Mal sehen was die NX kann und was die Reifen bringen.
Ole ist schon schwer begeistert, aber Park ist ja momentan eh nicht und auf Tour waren wir heute auch nur kurz.
Gruß, Oppa und Ole


----------



## cbert80 (24. April 2020)




----------



## nosaint77 (24. April 2020)




----------



## paradox (25. April 2020)

nosaint77 schrieb:


>


Diese Mworx. Maaaaaan ich will doch nicht selber bauen. Aber ich merke ich komme einfach nicht drum herum... Ich drehe noch durch...


----------



## LemonLipstick (25. April 2020)

paradox schrieb:


> Diese Mworx. Maaaaaan ich will doch nicht selber bauen. Aber ich merke ich komme einfach nicht drum herum... Ich drehe noch durch...



Du kannst auch ein Komplettbike haben - kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (25. April 2020)




----------



## Rattfahra (26. April 2020)

Das Supurb BO20 ist endlich fertig 





Stern bitte im Bike der Woche Album abgeben


----------



## salzwasser (27. April 2020)

Jumper für die Tochter. Selber lackiert mit den Farben von Spray Bike. Geht echt gut mit den Farben. So habe ich auch schon den Early Rider vom Sohn lackiert (Schwarz mit Roten Flakes).


----------



## Supernova (30. April 2020)

@salzwasser was ist denn das für ein Sattel? Der sieht schön flach aus.


----------



## salzwasser (30. April 2020)

Supernova schrieb:


> @salzwasser was ist denn das für ein Sattel? Der sieht schön flach aus.



Ein BMX Sattel (Pivotal System) von kunstform.org. Modell: Fit Bike Co. "P.C.P." Pivotal Sattel 
Ich habe ihn dort aber leider nicht mehr gesehen. Scheint ausverkauft zu sein. 

Ich finde den perfekt von der Grösse her. Zudem ist er leicht zu reinigen da ohne Polsterung.


----------



## argh (2. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen, vor Corona, Um Vorschläge, Tipps und Ideen für das neue Rad meines vierjährigen Sohnes gebeten. Und letztlich war ich froh, über Ecken und Kanten, mit viel Bitren und Nerven, ein Pyro über meinen Händler zu bekommen.

Da steht es also, das 20L. Noch fast komplett im Serien-Kassengestell. Bislang sind nur Schalt- und Brems-Komponenten getauscht worden. Und auch das nur, weil das Zeug hier sowieso rumlag.

dem kleinen Mann gefällt‘s, das ist das wichtigste.


----------



## mpirklbauer (5. Mai 2020)

Lenker SixPack Millenium 560mm
Vorbau Answer Atac AME 35
Kurbel 28T 127mm
Schalthebal Shimano SIS 7 Gang
9,55 kg mit Potential nach unten








						RACER XC 20
					

Check the 2017 SUPERIOR BIKES collection highlights. Brand new full suspension carbon race gun TEAM XF29 ISSUE, hardtail TEAM 29 ISSUE and lot more #ALWAYSRACE!




					superiorbikes.eu
				




Ich weiß die Reflektoren müssen noch weg, aber die durfte ich nicht runter bauen.
Kinder haben eben ihren eigenen Kopf.
Irgendwann fallen die sicher von alleine runter, also zufällig halt.


----------



## wasa0815 (5. Mai 2020)

Ab jetzt vorne 26" und hinten 24"


----------



## alles-fahrer (6. Mai 2020)

wasa0815 schrieb:


> Ab jetzt vorne 26" und hinten 24"Anhang anzeigen 1035892


Was für eine Satzelstütze ist das, und ab welchem Gewicht lässt sie sich absenken?


----------



## wasa0815 (6. Mai 2020)

Weiß ich leider nicht, habe ich günstig in der Bucht ergattert. Mein Sohn ist leider auch viel zu leicht und ich muss nachhelfen. Geht trotzdem schneller als mit Schnellspanner ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinot (8. Mai 2020)

Ich hab ein Stadtrad für meine große Kleine gebraucht. Da ich ein billiges schon ziemlich abgenutztes Cube Team 200 ergattern konnte, hab ich noch ein 20er genommen. Ich hab ja noch eine 3 jährige hab, die es dann vererbt bekommt.





Hab ich die gewünschten Farbanpassungen gemacht und renoviert. Bisschen rotes Eloxiertes aus China. Die Bremsgriffe übrigens auch. Der Sattelbezug macht noch Falten. Da muss ich noch nachbessern. Der Schalt-Drehgriff wird auch noch erneut. Der liegt schon hier. Die Kurbel ist ein 7€ willhaben Teil, dass ich gekürzt habe. Eigentlich wollte ich noch rot-schwarze Decals drauf machen. Aber da werd ich noch Ihre Meinung einholen. Auf jedem Fall liebt sie es jetzt schon.

So ist der aktuelle Stand.


----------



## kreisbremser (8. Mai 2020)

ist die gabel verbogen?


----------



## pinot (8. Mai 2020)

ich denke/hoffe nicht. Es sieht auf dem Foto komisch aus. Das stimmt.


----------



## paradox (8. Mai 2020)

Die schaut wirklich verbogen aus!


----------



## pinot (8. Mai 2020)

ich denke/hoffe nicht. Es sieht auf dem Foto komisch aus. Das stimmt. Hmm. Das fällt real gar nicht auf. Hab eben nachgesehen. Ich hätte noch eine andere Gabel da liegen. Dann tausche ich sie vielleicht doch noch aus.


----------



## paradox (8. Mai 2020)

Der obere Teil der Gabel sollte gleich der dem Schaft sein. Also Winkel etc. Der Nachlauf einer Starrgabel wie diese sind durch die Biegung der Gabelscheiden im unteren Teil. Nicht oben an der Krone


----------



## pinot (8. Mai 2020)

So. Hier noch mal von der Seite. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## kreisbremser (8. Mai 2020)

auf jeden fall an schaft/krone verbogen


----------



## pinot (8. Mai 2020)

OK. Danke. Dann tausch ich sie aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (8. Mai 2020)

Der Umbau gefällt  

Aber wie man es schaft ne Stahlgabel zu verbiegen


----------



## pinot (8. Mai 2020)

Naja. Das Rad war schon ordentlich verschlissen. Hat mich auch nur 15€ gekostet. Da musste ich zuschlagen. Für die Stadt ist es perfekt, meine Kleine liebt es und ich hatte was zum Basteln.
Aber ja, dass ein Kind das verbiegt ... wow


----------



## MS1980 (8. Mai 2020)

Musste eben bei unseren 20er cube den Schlauch vorne wechseln. Unsere Gabel sieht auch so komisch aus.


----------



## alles-fahrer (8. Mai 2020)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Der Umbau gefällt
> 
> Aber wie man es schaft ne Stahlgabel zu verbiegen


Durch Bordstein-Überwindung mittels dagegen-rammen vielleicht?


----------



## pinot (8. Mai 2020)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Musste eben bei unseren 20er cube den Schlauch vorne wechseln. Unsere Gabel sieht auch so komisch aus.



Hmm. Das sieht echt sehr ähnlich aus. Aber das ist viel neuer. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Cube 200 Besitzer.


----------



## m00se (8. Mai 2020)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, da ist echt noch einiges an Potential nach unten, meine Tochter hat das Superior Fly20 welches fast identisch aussieht und das wiegt mit Ständer 1,8kg weniger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (8. Mai 2020)

Das hinterste ist meins.
Davor das tyee meiner Tochter aktuell 1,40 von ihr selbst aufgebaut und seit dem wird das 24er hardtail keines Blickes mehr gewürdigt. 

Dahinter das BO 20 meines kurzen 1,07, mittlerweile, mußte auch eine Federgabel rein, seit dem hält er noch mehr auf die Wurzeln drauf und Treppen, sind jetzt auch nicht mehr sicher... 


Aktuell werden die Räder mächtig gefordert, gestern und heute kamen 50km zusammen. 





Nur fliegen ist schöner.  





Nein er sitzt nicht auf dem Sattel, die Höhe passt


----------



## mpirklbauer (10. Mai 2020)

m00se schrieb:


> Wow, da ist echt noch einiges an Potential nach unten, meine Tochter hat das Superior Fly20 welches fast identisch aussieht und das wiegt mit Ständer 1,8kg weniger!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1038161


Ich hatte leider nicht die Zeit alles einzeln zu wiegen.
Die Gabel ist auf jeden Fall zu schwer.
Die hat gut 1kg.
Vergleichbare leichte wiegen ca. 400-500g.
Sonst finde ich aber zum Fly von der Spezifikation, abgesehen von den Felgen, nur kleine Unterschiede.

Ich durfte aber nix mehr kaufen, hab von meiner Frau schon geschimpft bekommen, weil ich Kurbel, Lenker und Vorbau getauscht hab.
Auch wenn fast alles da war und nur rum lag.
Kurbel hat 25€ gekostet
Bei den Teilen gings mir aber primär darum, die Fahrbarkeit für die kleine zu verbessern.


----------



## LTB (13. Mai 2020)

Morgen Geburtstag der Großen


----------



## BeikJan (17. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hier das bike von meinem Kleinen. Ich habe es bei Ebay erstanden 190 Euro. Es ist 20 Zoll und mein Kleiner hat eine Schrittweite von 50cm und ist 124 groß. Da sollte ein 20 Zoll genau passen. Im Moment sind 140cm Kurbeln dran - da will ich gern 130cm haben allerings werd ich keine 50 Euro ausgeben wollen.

Wenn Ihr Vorschlage habt wie ich es ihm angenehmer machen kann lasst es mich wissen. Wir sind jeden Tag Draussen er liebt es zu fahren - schon seit er 2 ist !! Es ist sein 4tes Bike.


----------



## BeikJan (17. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hier das bike von meinem Kleinen. Ich habe es bei Ebay erstanden 190 Euro. Es ist 20 Zoll und mein Kleiner hat eine Schrittweite von 50cm und ist 124 groß. Da sollte ein 20 Zoll genau passen. Im Moment sind 140cm Kurbeln dran - da will ich gern 130cm haben allerings werd ich keine 50 Euro ausgeben wollen.

Wenn Ihr Vorschlage habt wie ich es ihm angenehmer machen kann lasst es mich wissen. Wir sind jeden Tag draussen er liebt es zu fahren - schon seit er 2 ist !! Es ist sein 4tes Bike.


----------



## m00se (17. Mai 2020)

Kürzere Kurbeln gibts z.b. hier für schmale 15€+Porto:









						KGS kettenradgarnitur 36T 127 mm schwarz
					

KGS kurbelgarnitur Spezifikationen: Fahrradtyp: Kinderfahrrad Farbe: schwarz Material Kurbel: Stahl Material der Kettenblätter: Stahl Anzahl der Kettenblätter: 1 Transmission: 36T Kurbelwellenlänge: 127 mm Backentiefe: 0 mm Scheibendurchmesser: 95 mm Wellentyp: Vierkantanschluss (JIS) Gewicht:




					www.internet-bikes.com
				




Vorausgesetzt es ist ein Vierkantlager verbaut wovon ich aber mal ausgehen würde. Schaut gut aus! Nur den Gepäckträger würde ich demontieren wenn er ihn nicht nutzt.


----------



## Kati (18. Mai 2020)

BeikJan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier das bike von meinem Kleinen. Ich habe es bei Ebay erstanden 190 Euro. Es ist 20 Zoll und mein Kleiner hat eine Schrittweite von 50cm und ist 124 groß. Da sollte ein 20 Zoll genau passen. Im Moment sind 140cm Kurbeln dran - da will ich gern 130cm haben allerings werd ich keine 50 Euro ausgeben wollen.
> ....


Oder die von Kubikes. Die haben schon Narrowwide Kettenblatt für 35€.


----------



## alles-fahrer (18. Mai 2020)

Kati schrieb:


> Oder die von Kubikes. Die haben schon Narrowwide Kettenblatt für 35€.


Die Kubikes Kurbeln haben eigentlich normale 'narrow-only' Stahl-Kettenblätter. Das habe ich gerade auch noch mal auf deren Website nachgesehen. Oder übersehe ich etwas?


----------



## stenima2012 (18. Mai 2020)

Hier waren wir alle an der Kinzigtalsperre:



HIer testet der Große sein Bike an unserem Local Track:


Und der Kleine im Wald:


----------



## BeikJan (18. Mai 2020)

Kati schrieb:


> Oder die von Kubikes. Die haben schon Narrowwide Kettenblatt für 35€.


Hallo Kati, dumme Frage, was genau IST ein narrow wide kettenblatt. Hat das was mit den q Faktor zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (18. Mai 2020)

BeikJan schrieb:


> Hallo Kati, dumme Frage, was genau IST ein narrow wide kettenblatt. Hat das was mit den q Faktor zu tun?


Bei dem Kettenblatt wechseln sich dünne (narrow) und dicke (wide) Zähne  ab. Sie passen somit perfekt in die Kette, die ja dank Innen- und Außenlasche innen auch unterschiedlich breit ist, und verhindern so sehr zuverlässig das Abspringen der Kette.


----------



## BeikJan (18. Mai 2020)

Kati schrieb:


> Bei dem Kettenblatt wechseln sich dünne (narrow) und dicke (wide) Zähne  ab. Sie passen somit perfekt in die Kette, die ja dank Innen- und Außenlasche innen auch unterschiedlich breit ist, und verhindern so sehr zuverlässig das Abspringen der Kette.


Ok danke!


----------



## Mzungu (26. Mai 2020)

Mein Jumper Neuaufbau ist fertig. Die pinke Sattelklemme ist heute angekommen:


----------



## Funflyer69 (26. Mai 2020)

Man kaufe ein 2003er Cannondale Trigger in Rahmengröße S mit nur 500 km auf der Uhr. Vorbau, Lenker und Griffe werden gewechselt und die 3x9 XT gegen eine 1x11 Garbaruk/XT wechseln. Luftdruck in den Dämpfern und die verstellbare Rahmengeometrie am Hinterbau auf ein 9-jähriges Kind anpassen. Kurbel vom netten Kollegen hier aus dem Forum auf 146 mm kürzen lassen. Und fertig ist das 11,2 kg 26 Zoll-Fully für die Tochter....


----------



## fietskrokodil (27. Mai 2020)

hier das Cube200 meiner Tochter in der Custom Paint Phase. Zum Kindertag soll es fertig sein.


----------



## stenima2012 (27. Mai 2020)

legrandfromage schrieb:


> hier das Cube200 meiner Tochter in der Custom Paint Phase. Zum Kindertag soll es fertig sein.
> Anhang anzeigen 1052148


Wie hast du lackiert ? Wie hast du vorbehandelt ?


----------



## LTB (27. Mai 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Mein Jumper Neuaufbau ist fertig. Die pinke Sattelklemme ist heute angekommen:


Sehr schick. Was sind das für Laufräder?


----------



## Mzungu (27. Mai 2020)

von Ali Express. Gibt es in allen möglichen Elox-Farben.









						51.15US $ |12 zoll Räder für Kinder Balance Bike 85 95mm Kinder Rutsche Eloxiert Bunte Doppel Schicht Aluminium Allolly Fahrrad Laufradsatz|Fahrrad-Rad|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## LTB (27. Mai 2020)

Vom Ali hatte ich auch meine gekauft. Nur dein/euer pink finde ich geiler 





Stimmt die Gewichtsangabe, hasttest du nachgewogen? Unsere sind knappe 100g schwerer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fietskrokodil (27. Mai 2020)

stenima2012 schrieb:


> Wie hast du lackiert ? Wie hast du vorbehandelt ?


Hi,
Vorbehandelt durch Sandstrahlen lassen und dann mit Spray.Bike gesprüht. 5 Farben mit Abkleben. Hier ist das Video von Squid Bikes


----------



## Mzungu (27. Mai 2020)

LTB schrieb:


> Stimmt die Gewichtsangabe, hasttest du nachgewogen? Unsere sind knappe 100g schwerer...



Ich hab die nicht gewogen. Aber das gesamte Bike ist ca. 500 g leichter als vorher...


----------



## kona86 (28. Mai 2020)

Kubikes 14" Zoll zum 3. Geburtstag


----------



## Mzungu (29. Mai 2020)

legrandfromage schrieb:


> Hi,
> Vorbehandelt durch Sandstrahlen lassen und dann mit Spray.Bike gesprüht. 5 Farben mit Abkleben. Hier ist das Video von Squid Bikes


Ich hoffe mit primer erstbehandelt. Sonst kannst du den Lack mit dem Fingernagel abkratzen...


----------



## bankettfritz (29. Mai 2020)

Das ist bei Spray bike nicht notwendig.


----------



## Mzungu (29. Mai 2020)

Das stimmt leider nicht. Auf rohem Alu empfehlen die als erste Schicht den Primer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fietskrokodil (30. Mai 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mit primer erstbehandelt. Sonst kannst du den Lack mit dem Fingernagel abkratzen...


Nö, geht nicht. Da sind meine Nägel nicht stark genug


----------



## fietskrokodil (30. Mai 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider nicht. Auf rohem Alu empfehlen die als erste Schicht den Primer.


Wäre das Alu glatt gewesen hätte ich Primer draufgemacht, aber vom Strahlen war die Oberfläche so rauh, dass die Farben so halten. Allerdings so fest wie eine echte Pulverbeschichtung isses auf gar keinen Fall. Bei der nächsten Größe werde ich denke ich mit Grundieren.
Mal sehen wie es nach den ersten Ausfahten aussieht. Ist noch genug Farbe zum Nachbessern da.


----------



## fietskrokodil (30. Mai 2020)

Fertig ...



womit ich nicht so happy bin ist der Drehgriff. Mal sehen wie das so geht, der nimmt schon arg viel Platz ein. Trigger besser?
Kette gewachst, damit die Pinke Leggings keine Flecken kriegt ?


----------



## Mzungu (30. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte den 20" Rahmen auch gestrahlt und dann mit spraybike direkt lackiert. Der platzt halt schnell ab so. Hatte Rahmenschutzfolie drauf, die an einer Ecke nicht richtig gehalten hat und ich deshalb wieder abgezogen habe - dabei ist an kleinen stellen Lack mit abgegangen. Das Laufrad hat deshalb erst primer bekommen, das hält subjektiv besser. Ich drücke dir die Daumen dass es bei dir hält. Den Rahmen finde ich übrigens echt cool so, das 24" Projekt werde ich auch in der Art machen. Vielleicht mit Schmetterlingen oder so, Mal sehen. Ist ja noch Zeit.


----------



## meinhardon (2. Juni 2020)

Die erste Ausfahrt, das Kind ist zufrieden, Papa auch.


----------



## daniel77 (2. Juni 2020)

legrandfromage schrieb:


> Fertig ...
> 
> womit ich nicht so happy bin ist der Drehgriff. Mal sehen wie das so geht, der nimmt schon arg viel Platz ein. Trigger besser?
> Kette gewachst, damit die Pinke Leggings keine Flecken kriegt ?



Trigger ist m.M. nach besser. Wir hatten am 20" einen 9fach Sram X0, ging gut, jetzt am Vpace 26" einen XT 11fach geht besser....


----------



## joglo (2. Juni 2020)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1056325
> Die erste Ausfahrt, das Kind ist zufrieden, Papa auch.


sehr schön, endlich mal wieder was altes 
Sieht auch von der Geo, kindgerecht und entspannt aus.
Wenn Du magst kannst Du das auch hier als gelungenes Bsp. posten.





						Kleiner MTB Rahmen aus den 90er für Kind???
					

Hallo, wie unterscheiden sich kleine, alte MTB Rahmen aus dem letzten Jahrtausend von den aktuellen Rahmen der Kinderbikes hinsichtlich der Geometrien? Gibt es da extreme Unterschiede oder kann man das mit dem Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze ausgleichen?   Hat Jemand seinem Nachwuchs einen...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Ironmax76 (3. Juni 2020)

Das Bike für meinen 4jährigen.


----------



## Ironmax76 (3. Juni 2020)

Und das Bike für meinen 6 jährigen.


----------



## daflosti01 (4. Juni 2020)

Heute endlich fertig geworden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daflosti01 (4. Juni 2020)




----------



## Helselot (6. Juni 2020)

Unser kleiner Mann (3,5 Jahre) wollte unbedingt dieses Bike und wir haben es Gott sei Dank noch wo gebraucht gefunden. Commencal Ramones 16 MY19


----------



## daflosti01 (6. Juni 2020)

Moin,

ja nicht schlecht - aber die Reflektoren müssen noch raus..


----------



## Helselot (6. Juni 2020)

Ja! Die müsste man eigentlich abmontieren. Aber irgendwie hab ich ein besseres Gefühl zwecks Sichtbarkeit, wenn man sie oben lässt.


----------



## daflosti01 (6. Juni 2020)

Ach so - dein Kind ist also schon alleine draußen in der Dunkelheit unterwegs - dann fehlt aber noch Licht am Rad


----------



## Helselot (6. Juni 2020)

Lol! Das nicht!  Aber im Herbst wirds früher dunkel und da bringen die Dinger schon was!


----------



## daflosti01 (6. Juni 2020)

Stimmt - so alleine auf der Straße muss man natürlich gut sichtbar sein..


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (6. Juni 2020)

Dann würde ich wenigstens die reflektierenden Stäbchen als Reflektoren empfehlen, bringen deutlich mehr Sichtbarkeit und sehen um Welten besser aus.


----------



## fietskrokodil (6. Juni 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Trigger ist m.M. nach besser. Wir hatten am 20" einen 9fach Sram X0, ging gut, jetzt am Vpace 26" einen XT 11fach geht besser....


Danke, Geht ganz gut mit dem Drehgriff. Trigger probieren wir beim nächsten. Denke da an 1x11 so was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (6. Juni 2020)

Endlich ist auch mein BO20-Aufbau fertig. Es gab eine Menge kleiner Problemchen, und zuletzt war noch der Gabelschaft zu kurz. Ein Verlängerungs-Adapter aus China brachte mit etwas Nacharbeit die fehlenden 4,5cm.
Ist mit *9,15kg* nicht superleicht, aber für ein Rad mit Federgabel ist das immer noch ganz ordentlich. Für meinen fünfeinhalb-Jährigen ist es auf jeden Fall gut zu handhaben. 












Highlights:

Disco-Chrom Naben mit irrem Sound (70 Klicks ca.)
16 Speichen-Laufräder
Shigura Bremsen
1st-Ride Gabel


----------



## ostseeracer (18. Juni 2020)




----------



## BSneider (24. Juni 2020)

Moin Zusammen,

Ich möchte grade kein Bike vorstellen, sondern hätte gerne Ratschläge. Da ich einen Unfall letztes Jahr hatte und somit keine Saison statt fand, müssen wir jetzt von einen 20 Zoll auf ein 26 Zoll umsteigen,  24 Zoll haben wir getestet, das wird nix mehr.

Er ist jetzt neun und knapp 140 cm groß,  habt ihr ne Empfehlung für mich, vielleicht das Naloo Hill Bill 26 oder Alternativen?

Gruß in die Runde. 
Benjamin


----------



## LockeTirol (24. Juni 2020)

Ein VPACE Max275 bspw.


----------



## derfati (24. Juni 2020)

Ähnliche Vorraussetzungen. Haben uns für ein Kubike 26" Trail entschieden.


----------



## the_hu82 (30. Juni 2020)

So der Cube Race200 Umbau für meine kleine ist passend zum Geburtstag fertig geworden.
Nur die Pedale werden noch getauscht. Ordentlich abgespeckt hat es auch, von 10,5kg auf gute *8kg.*
Bin auf die erste Probefahrt gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daflosti01 (1. Juli 2020)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. Juli 2020)

Commencal Ramones Laufrad in neuem Lackkleid :





Grüße Franky​


----------



## m00se (14. Juli 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Commencal Ramones Laufrad in neuem Lackkleid :​



Komplett durchgeknallt, im bestmöglichen Sinne     Absolut genial.


Bei weitem nicht so aufwändig und perfekt aber doch mit großem Spaß und letztlich auch einem begeisterten Abnehmer habe ich meinem Neffen zum sechsten Geburtstag ein 20" Bike aufgebaut:


















Ausgangsbasis war ein völlig fertiges Merida MTB welches komplett gestrippt, entlackt und mit Montana Dosen neu lackiert wurde. Die Idee war eine Art Dinosaurierlook, der neue Besitzer meint eher ein Chameleon darin zu erkennen 

_edit_ Und ja, die Kette wurde noch geschmiert. Ich musste die alte verbauen weil auf das neue Kettenblatt keine 9-fach Kette passt...


----------



## Chris_DH (14. Juli 2020)

Sehr schick !

Ps: Die Kette schreit nach etwas Öl


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Juli 2020)

Ist doch cool geworden


----------



## morri85 (16. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte Glueck und hab fuer meine 7.5jaehrige ein rotes Islabikes Beinn 26s ergattert .


----------



## manuel fuchs (16. Juli 2020)

Hier auch mal ein Specialized RipRock umgebaut auf leicht und bessere Parts.
Kurbel fehlt noch aber aktuell ohne Kurbel und Kette bei 9,2kg.


----------



## hwinkel (23. Juli 2020)

Ein bisschen überarbeiteter Kaniabikes 20S von meiner kleinen, hier mit dem Strassen-Laufradsatz, es gibt noch einen zweiten mit den Rocket Rons. Kind ist zufrieden ?
Gewicht ist nicht spektakulär, war auch nicht die Priorität bei dem Aufbau - 6.95kg so wie abgebildet, etwas über 7 mit dem gatsch-Reifensatz. Das aufwändigste war wohl das entlacken ?


----------



## aka (24. Juli 2020)

Heute fertig geworden


----------



## MS1980 (24. Juli 2020)

Sehr schick. 

Aber gibt es noch paar Daten dazu.  Gewicht usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (24. Juli 2020)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Sehr schick.
> 
> Aber gibt es noch paar Daten dazu.  Gewicht usw.


Background ist, dass Kind Nummer 2 gewachsen ist und das 26" von Kind Nummer eins begehrte. Also hab ich für Kind Nummer 1 das nächst größere aufgebaut.
Das rahmenset ist hier aus dem Forum.
Den Laufradsatz habe ich mit neuteilen eingespeicht. Schaltung auch neu. Der Rest war mehr oder weniger gebraucht  aus meiner Restekiste. Carbon Sattel aus China.

Hab's nicht gewogen aber vermutlich gar nicht so leicht. Die Scheibenbremsen sind eher schwer und die Kurbel ist samt Stahlkettenblatt kein Leichtgewicht.
Vom Gefühl her tippe ich auf 9.3kg.
Die Laufräder haben 1420 Gramm da leider 32 Speichen, hätte es die Felgen in 28 Loch gegeben wär da noch was gegangen.
Novatec Naben gibt's in China für 70 euro das Set.
Ich hab zum ersten Mal 1x11 verbaut es war echt schwer eine passende kettenlinie hinzu bekommen so dass das einigermassen läuft ohne wie ein Sack Kieselsteine zu klingen. Letztlich war @kurbeltom die lösung, danke nochmals, für sowas mag ich das Forum.


----------



## gogofax (25. Juli 2020)

Nach dem 26er Kinder MTB:






ist jetzt ein 26er Kindercrossrad auf MTB-Basis fertig geworden:


----------



## Bener (25. Juli 2020)

Da hätte doch ein 28" LRS Platz gefunden...


----------



## gogofax (25. Juli 2020)

Bener schrieb:


> Da hätte doch ein 28" LRS Platz gefunden...


...der kommt später, so kann das Fahrrad noch etwas mit wachsen. Der 26er LRS war noch vorhanden und daß der Rahmen und die Gabel so groß ausfallen war vorher nicht bekannt.


----------



## Bener (25. Juli 2020)

Meines Wissens bekommt man in jeden 26" MTB Rahmen einen RR LRS gezimmert (Vom Reifendurchmesser. Hinterbaubreite und Achsstandards mal ignoriert).

Einziges Problem: (Felgen)Bremsen. Mit Disc kein Problem, aber bei Felgenbremsen geht das wenn überhaupt nur mit sehr viel Rumgebastel.


----------



## Piano0412 (27. Juli 2020)

Blöde Frage eines Unwissenden: Was ist ein LRS?


----------



## hwinkel (27. Juli 2020)

Piano0412 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage eines Unwissenden: Was ist ein LRS?


LaufRadSatz


----------



## Herge2000 (29. Juli 2020)

Überarbeitung eines BO24.

Glasperlen gestrahlt und eloxiert
neuer KCNC Steuersatz
neues Tretlager und Kurbel (30z auf 140mm Kania Bikes)
neue Pedale (VPace)
Shimano hydr. Bremse
Sunrace Kassette 11-36
KCNC -Edelstahlschnellspanner
Maxxis Minion DHR 2.3 / DHF 2.4
SDG Lenker und Truvativ Vorbau.


----------



## Biebertaler (29. Juli 2020)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich noch richtig bin, weil mittlerweile is es ja eigentlich kein „Kinderrrad“ mehr.....ansonsten meinen Post einfach löschen oder drüber hinwegsehen.
Jedenfalls ist das 27,5er Ridley vom kleinen Junior verkauft worden, da fast schon wieder zu klein, ab sofort ist der kleine Mann auf einem 29er Trek Superfly in 17,5“ unterwegs.
2-3 Umbauten werd ich noch machen, damit’s von der Geometrie noch besser passt. Aber die erste Ausfahrt war super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (29. Juli 2020)

Wie groß ist den Sohnemann und was wiegt das Teil?


----------



## Biebertaler (29. Juli 2020)

Sohnemann ist derzeit 155 cm groß, das Rad hat fahrfertig aktuell 10,2 KG.....unter 10 KG war bzw. ist mein Plan. Hatte ursprünglich 11,2 KG gehabt.


----------



## ostseeracer (30. Juli 2020)




----------



## Schnegge (31. Juli 2020)

Wir haben für den jüngsten jetzt die Sattelstütze wieder eingbaut, den Antrieb erneuert und neue Laufräder gebaut... die nächsten Trails können also kommen...


----------



## docade (11. August 2020)

Endlich fertig geworden...24er für die Tochter mit bisschen bling-bling.
Aufgebaut auf einem limitierten Speci 24 XTR Rahmen, den ich einzeln günstig schießen konnte, da ja keiner das Komplettrad bezahlen konnte.
Alle anderen Teile sind gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt. 8,4 kg auf der Kofferwaage, aber war nicht Priorität.
Beste Grüße!


----------



## MS1980 (12. August 2020)

Sind da pinke Teile verbaut oder täuscht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (12. August 2020)

Herge2000 schrieb:


> Glasperlen gestrahlt und eloxiert


Wo lässt man sowas machen, und was kostet es?


----------



## Herge2000 (12. August 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Wo lässt man sowas machen, und was kostet es?


Ich habe es Eloxierer meiner Wahl machen lassen. Am Ende muss der Eloxierer die Oberflächenbehandlung im Portfolio haben. Sonst musst Du separat zu einem entsprechenden Betrieb für Oberflächenbehandlung.

Preis: auch hier kann ich nur das nennen, was mein Anbieter verlangt hatte. 120€ für strahlen mit Glasperlen und Eloxierung.

Am besten per Google Suche nach einem Betrieb in Deiner Nähe suchen und den vor Ort besuchen und fragen.


----------



## docade (12. August 2020)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Sind da pinke Teile verbaut oder täuscht das?


Genau. Steuersatz, Vorbau und Stütze sind die rosa-Eloxal von Tune. Wird in der Farbe schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr produziert, war daher schwer zu bekommen und der Verkäufer der Stütze hat mir auch eine 27,0 anstatt der versprochenen 27,2 geschickt, daher aktuell noch mit dem Cola-Dosen-Shim. Als dann noch die X0 in rosa mal für nen fairen Kurs zu haben war, konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
Die junge Dame wünschte sich halt was „mit rosa“


----------



## olsche (12. August 2020)

Jetzt noch die Teile der R1 in rosa eloxieren lassen....


----------



## docade (12. August 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Jetzt noch die Teile der R1 in rosa eloxieren lassen....


Gute Idee! Hab nach der Hope Mini in rosa gesucht, war aber nicht zu kriegen. Dann noch mit den Blümchen-Disk, das hätte gepasst.


----------



## Randy76 (13. August 2020)

Am Anfang war der Rahmen ✍
Was lange währt wird endlich gut?


----------



## MS1980 (14. August 2020)

Wir haben unseren Aufbau auch fertig.  Die große hat gut mit gemacht.









Gewicht ist jetzt 8,5kg für knappe 600€ , Fahrerin ist total begeistert und der Papa neidisch bei dem Gewicht


----------



## Mzungu (16. August 2020)

Hab den Jumper Umbau als Vorschlag bei den Bikes der Woche eingestellt. Würde mich über ein Sternchen freuen.
(Bitte im Fotoalbum, also Bild anklicken und dann auf Sternchen)


----------



## federwech (16. August 2020)

Doppelpost


----------



## federwech (16. August 2020)

Für den dritten Sohnemann wird jetzt auf Felgenbremse umgestellt, dann klappt später der Einstieg mit dem Race-BMX besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (16. August 2020)

federwech schrieb:


> Für den dritten Sohnemann wird jetzt auf Felgenbremse umgestellt, dann klappt später der Einstieg mit dem Race-BMX besser
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1099839



Da wird doch heute auf Disc umgestellt.....wegen Bremspunkt und so.


----------



## federwech (16. August 2020)

Wir im Süden sind halt bissle rückständig


----------



## MrHyde (16. August 2020)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Sohnemann ist derzeit 155 cm groß, das Rad hat fahrfertig aktuell 10,2 KG.....unter 10 KG war bzw. ist mein Plan. Hatte ursprünglich 11,2 KG gehabt.


An welcher Stelle hast du das Kilo gespart? Reifen... und wo noch?


----------



## Piano0412 (16. August 2020)

federwech schrieb:


> Für den dritten Sohnemann wird jetzt auf Felgenbremse umgestellt, dann klappt später der Einstieg mit dem Race-BMX besser
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1099839



Was ist das denn für ein Rad? Sehr schick!


----------



## federwech (17. August 2020)

Das war ursprünglich mal ein Merida Dakar 616.


----------



## Kati (17. August 2020)

federwech schrieb:


> Für den dritten Sohnemann wird jetzt auf Felgenbremse umgestellt, dann klappt später der Einstieg mit dem Race-BMX besser


Welchen Lenker hast du verbaut? Auf unserem Dakar ist Flatbar drauf, aber etwas höher wäre langsam besser. Welche Lenkerklemmung ist dran? Danke


----------



## federwech (17. August 2020)

Der Lenker ist ein alter Dirtlenker aus Stahl, den ich günstig im Bikemarkt geschossen habe. 
Der originale Vorbau von Merida hat ne 25,4er Klemmung.
Danke nochmal für den Tip mit dem Brakebooster!


----------



## Piano0412 (17. August 2020)

federwech schrieb:


> Das war ursprünglich mal ein Merida Dakar 616.


Ist da außer dem Rahmen noch irgendein anderes Teil original?


----------



## federwech (17. August 2020)

Ich habe mich in erster Linie aufs Abschrauben von überflüssigem Kinderradkrempel wie Kettenschutz, Schutzbleche, Felgenbremse vorne konzentriert....alleine schon mit dem flacheren Cockpit sieht das wie ein anderes Rad aus. Alles andere ist original. Okay, Reifen kamen auch mal neu.
Ältere Fotos vor / nach dem Umbau findest du in meinem Album.
Durch den Umbau auf Felgenbremse hinten musste aber natürlich ein anderes Hinterrad her. Das ging zum Glück ohne ausufernde Investitionen über die Bühne. Die V-Brake hatte ich noch im Fundus. Ansonsten hätte der dritte Sohnemann eben auch mit Rücktrittbremse lernen müssen, wie seine älteren Brüder auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piano0412 (17. August 2020)

Ich hab mir grad die Fotos angeschaut 

Was wiegt das Rad jetzt so wie es dasteht?


----------



## federwech (17. August 2020)

Gewogen hab ich es die Tage nicht mehr. Mach dem Umbau auf Felgenbremse dürfte sich aber gewichtstechnisch nichts groß was getan haben. Ich mein, das Rad hatte mal was um die 8.5 Kilo.
Kann das aber heute nachmittag gerne nochmal verifizieren...


----------



## mick_1978! (17. August 2020)

federwech schrieb:


> Wir im Süden sind halt bissle rückständig



 Kommen aus der Spätzlehauptstadt und sind auch keine Disc gefahren.


----------



## federwech (17. August 2020)

Bodenständig wollte ich schreiben, nicht rückständig 

Gewicht ist übrigens 7,8kg laut Kofferwaage. Weniger als gedacht, war ja nie Priorität


----------



## Biebertaler (18. August 2020)

MrHyde schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle hast du das Kilo gespart? Reifen... und wo noch?



Reifen (ca. 260 Gramm) Schläuche (ca. 130 Gramm), Sattelstütze (ca. 200 Gramm), Sattel (ca. 200 Gramm), Vorbau (ca. 50 Gramm), Lenker (ca. 50 Gramm), XT Pedalen (30 Gramm) und Schnellspanner (ca. 80 Gramm).


----------



## mick_1978! (19. August 2020)

Nächste Größe für den Großen aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillbill (20. August 2020)

...nun isses endlich so, wie mein Neffe es auch akzeptiert - ok, Federgabel wünscht er sich, aber das kann dann mal als upgrade zum Geburtstag passieren, frühestens aber wenn er mal die 20kg auf die Waage bringt

Original am Rahmen sind noch der Sattel und die Schaltungsleitung


----------



## LockeTirol (25. August 2020)

So, mein Sohn hat jetzt auch endlich wieder ein Hardtail. Wir haben günstig einen der letzten VPACE CTRAIL Rahmen in S ergattert. Dadurch, dass der eigentlich für dicke Plusreifen ausgelegt ist, kommt das Tretlager mit normalen 2.25 recht tief und ist somit quasi fast ein Kinderrad. Die verbauten Teile sind bis auf die Laufräder gebraucht zusammen gesammelt. Die 165mm x 73mm GXP Carbon Kurbel habe ich bspw bereits vor 4 Jahren mal ergattert. Ich finde es ist eine absolut geile Karre geworden. Das Gewicht ist so komplett bei 10,0kg gelandet. Mein Sohn Max ist jetzt 12,5 mit 1,55 Größe.


----------



## harthinterteil (24. September 2020)

Das Scott Contessa 26" in S für meine Tochter nach Umbau....


----------



## nadrealista (24. September 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> So, mein Sohn hat jetzt auch endlich wieder ein Hardtail. Wir haben günstig einen der letzten VPACE CTRAIL Rahmen in S ergattert. Dadurch, dass der eigentlich für dicke Plusreifen ausgelegt ist, kommt das Tretlager mit normalen 2.25 recht tief und ist somit quasi fast ein Kinderrad. Die verbauten Teile sind bis auf die Laufräder gebraucht zusammen gesammelt. Die 165mm x 73mm GXP Carbon Kurbel habe ich bspw bereits vor 4 Jahren mal ergattert. Ich finde es ist eine absolut geile Karre geworden. Das Gewicht ist so komplett bei 10,0kg gelandet. Mein Sohn Max ist jetzt 12,5 mit 1,55 Größe.


Was glaubst Du wie lange er den fahren kann? Mein Sohn ist gleich alt und 162 groß. Bin gerade am überlegen was ich als nächstes anschaffen soll. Aktuell wächst er aus seinem Vpace max 29


----------



## LockeTirol (24. September 2020)

nadrealista schrieb:


> Was glaubst Du wie lange er den fahren kann? Mein Sohn ist gleich alt und 162 groß. Bin gerade am überlegen was ich als nächstes anschaffen soll. Aktuell wächst er aus seinem Vpace max 29


Ich denke, bis 1.70 würde das gehen


----------



## daflosti01 (25. September 2020)

Nette Komponenten - aber schwarz für ein Mädchen???

Meine Tochter liebt pink, rosa lila...

Vorher hat es mir besser gefallen 🤔


----------



## mpirklbauer (25. September 2020)

harthinterteil schrieb:


> Das Scott Contessa 26" in S für meine Tochter nach Umbau....Anhang anzeigen 1122310Anhang anzeigen 1122311Anhang anzeigen 1122312


Die Reflektoren würde ich mit einem reflektierden Felgenband ersetzten.
Gibts auch schön in Rot.


			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07VYZCTNZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fab_psyBFbTYJFSF7
		

Mir gefällt es sonst gut


----------



## harthinterteil (25. September 2020)

daflosti01 schrieb:


> Nette Komponenten - aber schwarz für ein Mädchen???
> 
> Meine Tochter liebt pink, rosa lila...
> 
> Vorher hat es mir besser gefallen 🤔


Komponenten:
Alte Magura-Julie 180/160mm
SRAM-Nx Kurbel 165mm mit DUB-Lager, SRAM 11fach-Kette mit 11fach Shimano Deore M5100 Schaltwerk und Kasette.
M-Wave Vario-Stütze 27,2mm (Rahmen musste von 26,8mm aufgerieben werden, damit es passt 🙈). Stütze funktioniert soweit, hat aber etwas Spiel/wackelt leicht um die Achse 🤔
Ergotec Lenker mit Ergon Griffen (Tochter bekommt taube Hand beim Fahren. Mal gucken, ob das besser passt)
Fizik-Sattel von meinem Rennrad (schön leicht aber für mich unbequem)
Regida Taurus Radsatz mit Concept-Naben (Hinterradlager müsste ersetzt werden, hat Spuren im Konus, läuft etwas rauh🤔)

Ich fand die Farbe auch nicht verkehrt, aber als meine Tochter das Fahrrad sah, sagte sie mir eiskalt " Papa, das ist ein Mädchenfahrrad, die Farbe gefällt mir nicht. Kannst du es nicht umlackieren?" Ich habe ihr dann gedroht das Fahrrad Pink zu lackieren . ...sie hasst alles was irgendwie girlie ist.
Ihr aktuelles 24"-Fahrrad ist ein Merida Dakar Race in Schwarz-Dunkelblau mit grünen Flammen drauf 😁

Sie hat dann schwarz vorgeschlagen. Ihre Lieblingsfarbe ist eigentlich rot...daher die roten Akzente.



mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Die Reflektoren würde ich mit einem reflektierden Felgenband ersetzten.
> Gibts auch schön in Rot.
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp. Es kommen sowieso neue Reifen noch drauf und am Hinterradlager muss ich auch noch was machen. An einem der Lagerkegel gibt es schon Spuren, weiß noch nicht wo ich Ersatz bekomme. Daher wird der Radsatz evtl. noch getauscht gegen Mavic Felgen die ich hier noch habe mit Speichenreflektoren.


----------



## daflosti01 (25. September 2020)

Hauptsache der Tochter gefällt es 👍🏻🍻


----------



## Bikeracer79 (15. Oktober 2020)

*
Hallo, 

Das SCOTT FR/DH Bike meines Sohnes steht zum Verkauf.

Es kann auch nur der Rahmen erworben werden...

Bei Interesse Bitte PN an mich oder Bikemark.


Ride On *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (15. Oktober 2020)

Bikeracer79 schrieb:


> *Hallo,
> 
> Das SCOTT FR/DH Bike meines Sohnes steht zum Verkauf.
> 
> ...


Was letzte Preis?😉


----------



## Bikeracer79 (15. Oktober 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Was letzte Preis?😉


Alles per PN 😉


----------



## Bikeracer79 (25. Oktober 2020)

_No more comment....
Das perfekte BikeKonzept für Kids 👍☀🍀_


----------



## miael (26. Oktober 2020)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> N’Abend zusammen ?
> 
> Nachdem das 24er Racebike vom Sohnemann fertig ist, war ich auf der Suche nach einem möglichst günstigen Alltagsrad. Das Ganze sollte mit relativ geringem Zeit-und Geldaufwand aufgehübscht werden. 2 Wochen später ist der Hobel (fast) fertig.
> 
> ...


Hallo Chris_DH,

das blau gefällt mir gut, kannst Du mir die genaue Farbe mitteilen (RAL?)?

Danke und Gruß
miael


----------



## Chris_DH (26. Oktober 2020)

miael schrieb:


> Hallo Chris_DH,
> 
> das blau gefällt mir gut, kannst Du mir die genaue Farbe mitteilen (RAL?)?
> 
> ...



Sicher


----------



## LemonLipstick (28. Oktober 2020)

Bike für den täglichen Weg in die Schule.


----------



## Wyppsilon (28. Oktober 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Bike für den täglichen Weg in die Schule.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1140788



viiiel zu schade 🤨😍


----------



## Mr.Hahn (29. Oktober 2020)




----------



## euro910 (1. November 2020)

*

*

4er Off
eigentlich noch nen Tick zu gross für Junior (seit gestern 5, 46 IBL und 106cm gross)
hatte jetzt länger hier beobachtet und schon für ein Max oder Frechdax entschieden, allerdings hat der Händler ums Eck zufällig noch ein Off reinbekommen als wir dort waren, da haben wir es mitgenommen.
Die anderen haben ja aktuell alle Lieferzeit bis mind. Frühjahr
Schalten müssen wir halt jetzt üben, das ging beim 3er ja noch automatisch, das nimmt er auch noch fürs Gelände momentan, damit ist er sicher unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (1. November 2020)

Ich hab kleine Aufkleber auf die Schalthebel gemacht. Dann muss man immer nur rufen "Einhorn!" Oder "Schmetterling" ( in meinem Fall).


----------



## kreisbremser (1. November 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ich hab kleine Aufkleber auf die Schalthebel gemacht. Dann muss man immer nur rufen "Einhorn!" Oder "Schmetterling" ( in meinem Fall).


die idee ist super. ich würde mich freuen euch im wald zu treffen  und meine kinder wollten dann das einhorn auch finden.


----------



## Mzungu (1. November 2020)




----------



## joglo (4. November 2020)

Hi, hier das 26er das ich für den Nachwuchs eines Kumpels besorgt bzw. aufgebaut habe.
Die Basis ist ein Cube mit 36cm Rahmen von 1999, dass von der Erstbesitzerin ab Werk mit XT und ner SID ausgestattet wurde (war Baukastenprinzip) und im prima Zustand war.
Einzig war ich dann Zuhause vom 11,8Kg Gewicht und der 175mm Kurbel enttäuscht.
Die Kurbel und Umwerfer sollte aber sowieso gehen und wurden gegen eine gebrauchte von Islabikes getauscht. Sattel, Stütze und Reifen&Schläuche usw. waren dankbare Kandidaten für eine Gewichtserleichterung. "Leider" wollte der neue Besitzer unbedingt Barends, tsss, wie 90ziger 😜
Mit viel Überwindung habe ich dann welche zusammen mit zwei unterschiedlich langen Vorbauten (zum mitwachsen) SID-Blau lackiert (hoffentlich hälts).
So fertig und mit 10,15Kg, weicher SID, 32 zu 11-36 9-fach Antrieb und 200€ Kosten meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Kidsbike für den Allroundeinsatz.


----------



## Biebertaler (4. November 2020)

Nachdem wir am Wochenende das letzte mal in Winterberg waren, hab ich mir dort direkt neue Inspirationen geholt als ich ein gepimptes Puky dort an einem Auto gesehen habe 🧐🤨😎
Nachdem wir wieder zu Hause waren, direkt über E....Kl..... das passende Bike (Puky mit 3-Gang Nabenschaltung) gefunden und dann noch direkt im Nachbarort. Echter Glücksgriff, gestern direkt aufgepimpt. Vorrangig ist das was fürn Pumptrack.


----------



## reijada (4. November 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Hi, hier das 26er das ich für den Nachwuchs eines Kumpels besorgt bzw. aufgebaut habe.
> Die Basis ist ein Cube mit 36cm Rahmen von 1999, dass von der Erstbesitzerin ab Werk mit XT und ner SID ausgestattet wurde (war Baukastenprinzip) und im prima Zustand war.
> Einzig war ich dann Zuhause vom 11,8Kg Gewicht und der 175mm Kurbel enttäuscht.
> Die Kurbel und Umwerfer sollte aber sowieso gehen und wurden gegen eine gebrauchte von Kania getauscht. Sattel, Stütze und Reifen&Schläuche usw. waren dankbare Kandidaten für eine Gewichtserleichterung. "Leider" wollte der neue Besitzer unbedingt Barends, tsss, wie 90ziger 😜
> ...


 Du musst deinem Sohn nur mal kurz ein Video oder Bilder von Profibikern zeigen. Dann hat sich das mit 
den Barends erledigt. 
Ansonsten cooles Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasa0815 (21. November 2020)

Endlich 26"


----------



## Zwergendompteur (21. November 2020)

Sohnemanns Monsterchen - im Sommer neu neu aufgebaut.





Die Gabel hat sich als goldrichtig herausgestellt. Dropper kommt noch.


----------



## timor1975 (23. November 2020)

Rechtzeitig fertig geworden für Weihnachten. 

Das kleine Fat Chance YoEddy feat. Kubike 20"S werde ich verkaufen, sobald sich Sohnemann an das Große gewöhnt hat.
Sitzhöhe ist fast gleich, aber der Abstand zum Boden ist schon deutlich größer. Bin gespannt, wie er es meistert. Mal sehen...


----------



## LemonLipstick (24. November 2020)

Unser 26” Pumptrack/Dirtbike aufgebaut mit Standard Mworx Rahmen.


----------



## Bacara (25. November 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Unser 26” Pumptrack/Dirtbike aufgebaut mit Standard Mworx Rahmen.


Ist das eine tapered SID? Ich habe mal gehört, dass bei den alten RS Gabeln der Tapered Bereich sehr lang ist und bei den kurzen Steuerrohren von Kinderbikes knapp werden kann. Wie ist das beim Mworx?


----------



## LemonLipstick (25. November 2020)

Die SID am Bild hat einen 11/8” Gabelschaft. Es ist in der Tat so das die älteren RockShox Modelle einen zu langen konischen Teil haben und somit nicht ohne Probleme in die kurzen Steuerrohre ( unter 90mm ) passen. Das betrifft auch einige ältere Modelle von Fox und Magura. Es gibt allerdings eine Lösung dafür, habe ich schon für einige Kunden erfolgreich umgesetzt.


----------



## Bacara (25. November 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings eine Lösung dafür, habe ich schon für einige Kunden erfolgreich umgesetzt.


Das klingt interessant, kannst du das näher erläutern?


----------



## daniel77 (26. November 2020)

timor1975 schrieb:


> Rechtzeitig fertig geworden für Weihnachten.
> 
> Das kleine Fat Chance YoEddy feat. Kubike 20"S werde ich verkaufen, sobald sich Sohnemann an das Große gewöhnt hat.
> Sitzhöhe ist fast gleich, aber der Abstand zum Boden ist schon deutlich größer. Bin gespannt, wie er es meistert. Mal sehen...
> Anhang anzeigen 1155824



Ist das der 14“er Carbonrahmen von Ali? Auf welchen Federweg hast du die Durin reduziert?


----------



## reijada (26. November 2020)

Bacara schrieb:


> Das klingt interessant, kannst du das näher erläutern?


Das kann ich auch.
Beim 29er meiner Tochter habe ich das Steuerlageroberteil bearbeitet.
Siehe Aufbauthread:





__





						Aufbau 29er Cube Elite super HPC
					

hallo,  da ich manchmal rein Interesse halber, nach einem Nachfolgerahmen für das Focus Raven meiner Tocher geguckt habe, liegt nun ein feiner Carbonrahmen in S von Cube in der Garage. Der Preis und der Zustand waren so verlocken dass ich den jetzt schon gekauft habe. Eigentlich genauso wie beim...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## timor1975 (26. November 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ist das der 14“er Carbonrahmen von Ali? Auf welchen Federweg hast du die Durin reduziert?


Ja, das ist er. Die Durin ist nicht reduziert, es ist die 80er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (30. November 2020)

Mworx 24” Custom Aufbau.


----------



## LockeTirol (1. Dezember 2020)

Hi, hab am Trail Hardtail meines Sohnes etwas rumgebastelt und ein paar bling bling Teile verbaut die ich sehr günstig gebraucht geschossen habe. Geile Karre geworden wie ich finde. Gewicht inkl Pedale 9,9kg.


----------



## hellmono (1. Dezember 2020)

Goldene Kette muss aber noch!


----------



## LockeTirol (1. Dezember 2020)

hellmono schrieb:


> Goldene Kette muss aber noch!


Stimmt, bin auch bereits auf der Suche


----------



## olsche (2. Dezember 2020)

Sehr schick...
Weiß aber nicht ob es besser wird mit der goldenen Kette?
Evt. eher das Kettenblatt in gold? Decals in gold?


----------



## LockeTirol (2. Dezember 2020)

Goldene Kette habe ich gerade bestellt. KMC gibt es recht günstig bei R2. Die verbaute Sram Kette ist leider nicht mehr schön schwarz wie sie eigentlich sein sollte. Das hält nicht gut.


----------



## freaky79 (3. Dezember 2020)

Verkaufe hier den Rahmen meines Sohnes. Er ist für Scheibenbremsen ausgelegt. Der Schaltzug und Bremszug verläuft im Rahmen Steuerrohr 1⅛ Sattelstütze Maß 27,2 Rahmenhöhe 28 cm. Für 24 Zoll Laufräder.


----------



## freaky79 (3. Dezember 2020)

Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (3. Dezember 2020)

Coole Farbe!

Was wiegt der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freaky79 (3. Dezember 2020)

1,7 kg


----------



## freaky79 (3. Dezember 2020)

Farbe ist Lemon Green


----------



## zymnokxx (3. Dezember 2020)

freaky79 schrieb:


> Verkaufe hier den Rahmen meines Sohnes. Er ist für Scheibenbremsen ausgelegt. Der Schaltzug und Bremszug verläuft im Rahmen Steuerrohr 1⅛ Sattelstütze Maß 27,2 Rahmenhöhe 28 cm. Für 24 Zoll Laufräder.


Preis?


----------



## freaky79 (3. Dezember 2020)

Mein Sohn würde gerne noch 60 € dafür haben wollen.


----------



## Chris_DH (4. Dezember 2020)

Das hier ist die Galerie, dein Verkaufspost ist hier besser aufgehoben:

--> Suche/Gesuche Verkaufsangebote HIER <--


----------



## freaky79 (4. Dezember 2020)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (5. Dezember 2020)

hellmono schrieb:


> Goldene Kette muss aber noch!


----------



## nobss (23. Dezember 2020)

Das neue vom Patenkind & ihrem kleinen Bruder, bringt morn der 🎅🙂
Trek Marlin5 WS 27.5 & Rocky Mountain Vertex 20 Jr



Beim Marlin wurde alles getauscht bis auf Sattelklemme, Vorbau und Gabel. Bekommt noch eine Manitou Markhor, is aber leider erst im Januar lieferbar. Am Ende sollte es Gute 3 bis 3.5Kg leichter sein.






Das RM Vertex hat ein paar XT Stopper bekommen und ich bin auf der Suche nach einem leichteren LRS in 20", bisher noch nix Schlaues gefunden. Für Hinweise bin ich euch sehr Dankbar.


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Dezember 2020)

Sehr schön geworden. Leichte Laufräder ab 20" bekommst du bei VPACE und Federleicht


----------



## Wyppsilon (23. Dezember 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Sehr schön geworden. Leichte Laufräder ab 20" bekommst du bei VPACE und Federleicht


Bei Vpace hab ich mein 20“ LRS auch noch Anfang des Jahres gekauft 👌


----------



## ostseeracer (25. Dezember 2020)

Der Weihnachtsmann war da


----------



## reijada (28. Dezember 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


>


CHIC!
Ich steh auf Bling bling. Sehr schönes Bike, mit
Liebe zusammengestellt. Warum aber ist es so schwer?
Das blaue  Treck ist auch fein, paar Details parat?
In meinem Aufbauthread ist ja das 29er meiner Tochter, hier hab ich’s noch gar nicht vorgestellt.
Leider gucke ich gar nicht mehr so oft hier bei den Kidsbikes rein, da es inzwischen eigentlich schon ein Rad für Damen ist, kleine Damen😉


----------



## nobss (28. Dezember 2020)

Hier gerne ein paar Info's zum Trek Marlin 5 WS Farbe/Purple Flip 

Das Bike habe schon vor Covid Zeiten geordert da das 24er für mein Patenkind in der neuen Saison zu klein seien wird. Dann kam Covid und es ist ein wenig ausgeartet mit dem Umbau  



Vom Original blieb nur der Rahmen, Vorbau und Sattelklemme, Gabel wird noch eine Manitou Markhor.
Einige Parts hatte ich noch von meinen Neu-Bikes wo getauscht worden sind. 
Hier und da noch ein paar Farbakzent verbaut, Favoritcolor vom Patenkind 
Änderungen zum Original:
Shimano Deore 2-Finger Stopper mit Magura SL Scheiben 180/160
Shimano XT 10-fach Trigger, Shimano Deore 10-Wechsler 5120, Sunrace 11-46 Kassette, RaceFace Aeffect R 165mm Kurbel, RaceFace 26er Blatt, KMC X10 SL DLC Kette
Mavic XA Light 27.5er LRS mit Maxxis Schlappen und Tubolight Schlauch 
RaceFace Sattelstütze mit SDG Youth Sattel
FSA Composite Lenker 700mm mit Supacaz Daimond Kush Griffen
Gewicht aktuell ca. knapp 11Kg, vorher mal 14Kg
Bikestand is Selfmade
Die Farbe ist schon ein Knaller und je nach Licht ein wenig anders, FlipFlop


----------



## LockeTirol (28. Dezember 2020)

reijada schrieb:


> CHIC!
> Ich steh auf Bling bling. Sehr schönes Bike, mit
> Liebe zusammengestellt. Warum aber ist es so schwer?
> Das blaue  Treck ist auch fein, paar Details parat?
> ...


Findest du das Bike wirklich schwer? Inklusive Pedale, mit 34er Fox und mit der Stütze finde ich das eigentlich sehr leicht.


----------



## reijada (28. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab die dropper beim Teile addieren gar nicht gesehen 🙄, relativiert sich dann natürlich, mit einer leichten Stütze wärst du ja bei 9,3x Kg. 👍👍👍


----------



## Mzungu (28. Dezember 2020)

In Arbeit.
Wird noch lackiert, dann kann ich es zusammen bauen. 24" Spezi Hotrock FSR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S2004S (28. Dezember 2020)

Hallo!

Vorweg, dies ist mein 1. Aufbau.

Da der Jüngere ein viel cooleres Bike mit Scheibenbremse hat, musste für den größeren etwas neues her.
Ursprünglich war der Plan das Cube 200 aufzubauen.

Dann allerdings ist mir ein Spezialized in den örtlichen Kleinanzeigen günstig über den Weg gelaufen
Teile hatte ich noch über von einem Scott Contessa mit Steuerkopfriss

Hier mal mein Aufbau:





Etwas Restarbeit gibt es noch, der Sattel passt so gar nicht ins Konzept
Lenkergriffe und die vordere Bremsleitung ist noch zu kürzen.


----------



## Mzungu (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich freue mich übrigens über eine Stimme in der Auswahl zum Bike des Jahres 😊


----------



## EmDoubleU (4. Januar 2021)

Ahoi,

aktuelles Rad für Sohnemann, der bald 11 Jahre alt wird: Ein Hoy Bonaly 26 Disc...


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Januar 2021)

Optisch sehr gelungen!


----------



## Binem (9. Januar 2021)

Aktuelles Kurzprojekt beendet.
Basis war ein weisses, verschrammtes Kania 20s.
Geändert habe ich Gripshift gegen Trigger, Mittelständer gegen Hinterbauständer, neue Kurbel da die Kettenlinie grausam war und beim rückwärts treten im 1 Gang die Kette abgefallen ist. NW Kettenblatt aus China kommt noch in lila. Dazu neue Griffe in Wunschfarbe und UV Farbänderung Pedale.
Plus Glitzer Folierung in Wunschfarbe
Die junge Damen des Hauses ist glücklich.




Die Plott Dateien für die Folien stelle ich gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## EmDoubleU (9. Januar 2021)

@Binem 

Welcher Ständer ist das genau? Der wirkt relativ zurückhaltend - mein Sohn möchte sein Rad im Sinn der Alltagstauglichkeit nämlich tatsächlich auch mit so etwas ausgestattet haben.


----------



## Binem (9. Januar 2021)

Carpman schrieb:


> @Binem
> 
> Welcher Ständer ist das genau? Der wirkt relativ zurückhaltend - mein Sohn möchte sein Rad im Sinn der Alltagstauglichkeit nämlich tatsächlich auch mit so etwas ausgestattet haben.


Der heisst Liliput von Ergotec.
Ich hatte es infach satt das sich die Kurbel mit dem Ständer verklemmt und sie weder vorwärts noch rückwärts kommt.
Hier ein Link, ich habe ihn aber von ebay









						HINTERBAUSTÄNDER ERGOTEC LILLIPUT 16-20" SCHWARZ, VERSTELLBAR, ALU | Nubuk Bikes
					

HINTERBAUSTÄNDER ERGOTEC LILLIPUT 16-20" SCHWARZ, VERSTELLBAR, ALU bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de


----------



## EmDoubleU (9. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank, der ist zwar für Räder bis 20“ etwas klein, aber ich habe bei einer schnellen Suche im Netz noch ein paar andere Modelle mit diesem Montageprinzip gefunden.


----------



## Binem (9. Januar 2021)

Carpman schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, der ist zwar für Räder bis 20“ etwas klein, aber ich habe bei einer schnellen Suche im Netz noch ein paar andere Modelle mit diesem Montageprinzip gefunden.


bei uns ist der am 20" nicht klein, ich könnte ihn sogar noch größer stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (9. Januar 2021)

Sorry, nicht konkret von mir ausgedrückt: Für das aktuelle Rad meines Sohnes (26“) ist der gezeigte Ständer zu klein. 👋


----------



## odi75 (14. Januar 2021)

Das Quarantäne-Projekt, kurz vor Vollendung.
Sohnis neues Spaß-Zweitbike.


----------



## Mzungu (15. Januar 2021)

Das gibt es zu Ostern, weil die Kleine mit ihren 2 Jahren schon so gut auf dem Laufrad abgeht. Paar Teile ändere ich noch, und der Lack bekommt eine Frischekur.


----------



## weazelxy (17. Januar 2021)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Das gibt es zu Ostern, weil die Kleine mit ihren 2 Jahren schon so gut auf dem Laufrad abgeht. Paar Teile ändere ich noch, und der Lack bekommt eine Frischekur.


Wie bist du denn daran gekommen? Ich hatte ewig gesucht und dann ein Woom gekauft.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Mzungu (17. Januar 2021)

Kleinanzeigen. 210,- inkl Versand.


----------



## Schnegge (18. Januar 2021)

Wir waren gerade einkaufen, um dem Wachstum nachzukommen... Jetzt steht schon ein M als Grösse an... 



Der Antriebsstrang wird noch überarbeitet und 'nen dropperpost gibt es dann auch noch. Evtl noch Fahrwerkstuning... Aber zum Gluck wird er ja nicht nur grösser sondern auch schwerer...

Und der kleine freut sich natürlich auf das Erbstück vom Grossen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odi75 (22. Januar 2021)

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## timor1975 (25. Januar 2021)

Mit den 26ern ist er noch nicht klargekommen, deshalb sind jetzt 24er für den Übergang montiert. Damit klappt es super und das 20" YoEddy kann langsam weg. Bei Interesse einfach per PN melden.
Vorher:




Nachher:


----------



## HarryBeast (25. Januar 2021)

Schön! Sag bitte: Welche Gabel ist das an dem 24er?


----------



## timor1975 (25. Januar 2021)

Wenn ich gemeint war...

Eine alte Magura Durin mit 80mm Federweg.


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (25. Januar 2021)

COMMENCAL-666 schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich bin neu hier und würde gern das gerade abgeschlossene Bike-Projekt eines
> 
> DH KIDS 20"
> ...



... krass wie Zeit vergeht.   DH Bike Kids 20"  (2017)

Custom made DH Bike unten in kompletter Eigenregie (viele Eigenkonstruktionen wie Gabel, Dämpferwippe, Kurbel, Scheibenbremsumbau hinten, etc etc) hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht, für viele Lacher und Fotos im Bikepark gesorgt, der Jüngste immer stolz wie Bolle wenn er endlich mit uns unterwegs sein konnte und dann andere ankamen um ein Foto von Ihm mit Bike schießen wollten. Von Funktion, Haltbarkeit, Federweg und Leichtgewicht absolut bewährt. Echt geil wie Kids mit sowas Zutrauen in die eigenen Fähigkeiten gewinnen.

Leider passt das Bike nicht mehr. Wurde recht lange gefahren, Interim YT First Love (24" DH) kam Ende 2020 kaum zum Einsatz wurde jetzt gegen ein gebrauchtes Specialized S-Works in S vom mittleren Bruder getauscht, das muss nun in 2021 zeigen was geht.

Das KIDS DH 20" bekommt nun seinen Ehrenplatz an der Kinderzimmerwand, wird dort auf die nächste Generation DH Fahrer warten. Bei all der Arbeit und Kohle, kann man sowas leider nicht verkaufen. Na ja, mein Ältester ist schon 23, vllt ist das Bike in 8-10 Jahren wieder aufm Trail.


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (25. Januar 2021)

... für die Kid-Bikes, ok - auch für mich  habe ich Ende 2020 das folgende Projekt abgeschlossen. Eine stufenlos höhenverstellbare Rampe mit einer Absprunghöhe von ca 300-900mm. Recht gut dargestellt im u.g. Facebook Beitrag. Falls jemand Detail-Infos braucht einfach melden.

Beste Grüße und hoffentlich baldigen, guten Start in die Saison 2021
Oliver






						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Wyppsilon (26. Januar 2021)

COMMENCAL-666 schrieb:


> ... für die Kid-Bikes, ok - auch für mich  habe ich Ende 2020 das folgende Projekt abgeschlossen. Eine stufenlos höhenverstellbare Rampe mit einer Absprunghöhe von ca 300-900mm. Recht gut dargestellt im u.g. Facebook Beitrag. Falls jemand Detail-Infos braucht einfach melden.
> 
> Beste Grüße und hoffentlich baldigen, guten Start in die Saison 2021
> Oliver
> ...


Sehr coole Idee, gefällt mir richtig gut! 👌 an Details wäre ich tatsächlich interessiert.


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (26. Januar 2021)

... wollte wie schon so oft die eigene Idee in real umgesetzt sehen. Ansporn z.B. beim 20" Kids DH war die Idee aus einer 26" FOX Talas 160mm ne Kids Doppelbrücke zu schnitzen. Bei der Rampe ging es um die eigene Idee der stufenlose Höhenverstellung - mit zwei günstigen Wagenhebern genial einfach. (ebay 12€/St)
Habe vor Jahren die Chance verpasst günstig nen MTB Hopper zu kaufen, mittlerweile Preise zu hoch für gebotene Möglichkeiten, ist grundsätzlich bei den käuflichen Rampen. Mein Anspruch war Rampe sollte nicht schwerer als der alte MTB Hopper sein (ca. 26kg), deutlich günstiger und vor allem der Einsatzbereich vielseitiger. Des weiteren der Aufbau sehr schnell, Transportmaße nicht ganz so wichtig. Die Maße bei Lagerung kompakt, daher Fuß komplett demontierbar, Rampe selber nur eine Lange "Platte", ergo alles flach.

Bei den Holzrampen ist die Verstellbarkeit nicht wirklich variabel. D.h. entweder für Anfänger oder Fortgeschrittene/Pros. Der Eigenbau schafft hingegen alles, wer vom Bürgersteig hüpfen kann ist für den Einstieg mit 300mm bereit, stufenlos kann dann immer weiter erhöht werden sodass die Kids an das Thema Springen langsam und kontinuierlich herangeführt werden. Wir haben bislang wetterbedingt nur erste Test im Herbst machen können, sind gespannt auf mehr. 

Einsatz ist bei uns dann auf der leicht abschüssigen Straße am Haus oder auf der Obstwiese mit Gefälle. Montage der Rampe in etwa 1-2min.

Die Rampe an sich besteht links und rechts aus Rechteckrohren (40x20x2mm) die im Abstand von ca 330mm eingeschnitten, um 4° geknickt und wieder verweißt wurden. Die Querstreben bestehen aus 40x20x2mm und aus gewichtsgründen teils nur aus 20x20x1,5mm Rohren. Der Fuß ist nur zwecks Lagerung demontierbar und flach zusammenlegbar. Alles werkzeuglos zu händeln. Könnte man aber auch nur als festen Rahmen mit angeschweißten Wagenhebern machen, damit deutlich einfacher zu bauen. Nicht zwingend notwendig habe ich noch höhenverstellbare Füße über Gewindestangen angebracht. Z.B. für unebenes Gelände oder halb auf dem Bürgersteig stehend. Beplankung ist 10mm Pappelsperrholz. Wirklich nützliches Detail ist die Einlaufwippe, damit hat man vorne eine nur 10mm hohe Kante zum Auffahren auf die Rampe, egal wie steil diese hinten eingestellt ist. Sehr geschmeidig. Die Fußkonstruktion wiegt in der aufwändigen Variante etwa 12kg, die Rampe selber 14kg, somit wirklich noch gut zu tragen.


----------



## COMMENCAL-666 (26. Januar 2021)

... ein riesen Vorteil von dem Teil ist für uns, dass muss es 2021 zugegeben noch vollends beweisen, dass wir am Springen bleiben. Unsere Anzahl an Besuche der umliegenden Bikeparks ist wegen Terminfindung und Aufwand teils sehr unterschiedlich. D.h. in manchen Jahren öfter, dann wieder weniger. Da bleibt dann die Übung und Gewöhnung von "Airtime" manchmal auf der Strecke, man hat das Gefühl bei jedem BP Besuch man fängt wieder quasi bei null an. Mit der eigenen Rampe könnte man das eigene Können bis zum nächsten BP Besuch quasi konservieren / auf Stand halten um damit dann wirklich besser zu werden und nicht immer nur auf niedrigem Plateau dahin zu dümpeln.


----------



## QuattroR8 (6. Februar 2021)

Rockrider ST 920
Reifen alt>975g neu>435g
Sattelstütze 40cm+ Sattel alt>625g neu Sattelstütze 25cm + Velo Junior Sattel>555g
+ Fahrradständer Cube Kid 302g
Sonst alles Original bis jetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elchanfahrer (11. Februar 2021)

@QuattroR8 :
Sieht gut aus. 
Kannst du noch ein bisschen über das Rad erzählen? Was ist denn noch Original?


----------



## Mitchbu (13. Februar 2021)

Hier mein Low Budget 24er Projekt eines Rock Machine Blizz. Ich bin zufällig bei eBay Kleinanzeigen auf das Rad gestoßen. Den Hersteller hatte ich garnicht auf dem Schirm. Ich fand die Geometrie und den Preis nicht verkehrt. Das Rad kam mit Alugabel  und Crazy Bob Bereifung. Ich habe es dann kurzentschlossen gekauft und angefangen das Rad ein wenig umzubauen.


----------



## schneller Emil (16. Februar 2021)

Rahmen und ein wenig Kleinteile besorgt, der Rest lag noch daheim rum.
Kurbel gekürzt und aufgebaut:


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (16. Februar 2021)

Sieht gut aus, aber auf die Größe des Rahmens bezogen wirkt der Lenker sehr kurz, zumindest augenscheinlich.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2021)

Sieht gut aus.
Ist vom Schliersee, oder? Mit 26“ oder 27.5“ aufgebaut und was für eine ID hast du am Dämpfer?


----------



## schneller Emil (16. Februar 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> Ist vom Schliersee, oder? Mit 26“ oder 27.5“ aufgebaut und was für eine ID hast du am Dämpfer?


ja.
mit 27,5


----------



## schneller Emil (16. Februar 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber auf die Größe des Rahmens bezogen wirkt der Lenker sehr kurz, zumindest augenscheinlich.


ja, ist eher schmal, passt mit 70cm aber der kleinen Dame des Hauses.


----------



## Albschrat (16. Februar 2021)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Rahmen und ein wenig Kleinteile besorgt, der Rest lag noch daheim rum.
> Kurbel gekürzt und aufgebaut:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1208902


Welche Rahmengrösse ist das und wie groß ist der Fahrer?


----------



## LockeTirol (17. Februar 2021)

Hi, wird haben das Danny meines Sohnes etwas gepimpt. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wyppsilon (17. Februar 2021)

Die blauen Akzente, insbesondere die Kette, sehen cool aus 👌


----------



## ChrissiF (19. Februar 2021)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hi, wird haben das Danny meines Sohnes etwas gepimpt. Was meint ihr?


Hi Tim, welche Reifen habt ihr da montiert?


----------



## LockeTirol (19. Februar 2021)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> Hi Tim, welche Reifen habt ihr da montiert?


Das sind Kenda Small Block Eight


----------



## olsche (19. Februar 2021)

@schneller Emil :
Schon Probe gefahrenen? 
Wie groß ist deine Tochter?


----------



## ChrissiF (19. Februar 2021)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Das sind Kenda Small Block Eight


Danke dir! Scheinbar sind die Online nicht zu kriegen, oder?


----------



## LockeTirol (19. Februar 2021)

ChrissiF schrieb:


> Danke dir! Scheinbar sind die Online nicht zu kriegen, oder?


Schwierig. Habe da mal Muster ergattert. Ansonsten wenn man Skinwall möchte, die Schwalbe Billy Bonkers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (19. Februar 2021)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Schwierig. Habe da mal Muster ergattert. Ansonsten wenn man Skinwall möchte, die Schwalbe Billy Bonkers


hi, NS Bikes hatten die auch diese oder so ähnliche SB8 auf Ihren 24" Bikes (und auch SB8 Skinwalls auf Ihren 26" Bikes, Lukas Knopf hat die auch gefahren). Ich habe sogar einen Satz SB8 in 26" mit gelber Lauffläche die ursprünglich mal auf einem NS Bike ausgeliefert wurden. 




Das waren aber reine OEM Varianten die Kenda früher produziert hatte und weder auf Kenda noch NS Bikes Seite mehr vorrätig sind. Ich habe eben schon etwas rumgefragt.
Sehr schade noch immer 😭


----------



## Krabbenkoenig (20. Februar 2021)

Canyon von meiner Kleinen.
Bin noch am überlegen ob ich die XT Bremsen aus der Ramschkiste statt den Level ranpacke.


----------



## Schnegge (20. Februar 2021)

Wir haben dann heute das schöne Wetter genutzt und im Garten geschraubt... Jetzt gibt es noch Fahrwerkstuning und die vordere Bremse drann. Zudem sind noch neue Laufräder auf dem Weg...


----------



## sjaeger (20. Februar 2021)

Nachdem der Schnee verschwunden ist, stand heute erste Ausfahrt mit meinen Zwillingen an. Räder sind im Selbsaufbau entanden.


----------



## schneller Emil (22. Februar 2021)

olsche schrieb:


> @schneller Emil :
> Schon Probe gefahrenen?
> Wie groß ist deine Tochter?


141cm
probefahrt folgt erst
ist ein geburtstagsgeschenk


----------



## olsche (22. Februar 2021)

Danke, bitte auf dem laufenden halten. Meine fährt mit 1,40 ein 13,5er Access Hardtail, Fully soll als nächstes kommen...


----------



## MartenE (25. Februar 2021)

sjaeger schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1212127
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1212124Anhang anzeigen 1212125
> 
> Nachdem der Schnee verschwunden ist, stand heute erste Ausfahrt mit meinen Zwillingen an. Räder sind im Selbsaufbau entanden.


Schicke Rahmen! Würdest Du ein paar Details wie z.B. Geo, Gewicht, Händler und deinen allgemeinen Eindruck teilen?


----------



## sjaeger (26. Februar 2021)

MartenE schrieb:


> Schicke Rahmen! Würdest Du ein paar Details wie z.B. Geo, Gewicht, Händler und deinen allgemeinen Eindruck teilen?


Gerne, meine Jungs waren bisher auf Pyro 24" unterwegs und sind diesen letzten Herbst dann doch deutlich entwachsen. Ich hätte grundsätzlich wieder gerne Pyro oder Vpace aufgebaut aber da waren keine Rahmen mehr erhältlich bzw. wurden nicht mehr einzeln verkauft.

Der Rahmen entspricht dem Ramlon IBEX. Zur Geometrie: Wesentlicher Unterschied zu reinen Kinderbikes ist die etwas höhere Überstandshöhe und geringere Tretlagerabsenkung. Reach ist fast identisch. Würde die Rahmen aber erst ab 1,40 m empfehlen. Manche haben mir gleich zum 27,5" was ich zum Glück nicht gemacht habe - wäre deutlich zu gross und die kleineren Laufräder lassen sich besser beschleunigen und händeln. Die DT Federgabeln sprechen gut an, insgesamt für die 25kg Piloten etwas überdämpft. Die Eagle-Kurbeln wurden von Kurbeltom hier aus dem Forum gekürzt und mit Hülse versehen . Schaltverhalten mit 12-Sunrace Kassette ist hervorragend.

Müsste nachwiegen aber Gewicht um die 9kg - allerdings mit aktuell recht "schweren" Reifen (Onza IBEX und CANIS). Preis: Da ich die Laufräder und BFO Bremsen übrig hatte konnte ich ein Rad < 1K realisieren (> 5K für zwei Räder wäre aber auch nicht drin gewesen ). Rahmen sind hier erhältlich


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. Februar 2021)




----------



## Schwatten (1. März 2021)

Das Resteprojekt ist fertig, der Zweitgeborene kommt super damit zurecht. Diese Woche geht es dann mal richtig in den Wald, hier also die letzten Fotos in sauber:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (2. März 2021)

n+1 meiner Großen   
Sie fährt zwar schon ihr Pyro sixteen aber ein Laufrad in 16" so zum rumdüsen oder spazieren begleiten ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Das 12"Laufrad ist mittlerweile zu klein.
Lackierung war ich selbst...erster Versuch. Mehr dazu ist im Lack-Faden zu finden.


----------



## olsche (2. März 2021)

Noch Fußrasten dran und ab in den Pumptrack...


----------



## Kati (2. März 2021)

olsche schrieb:


> Noch Fußrasten dran und ab in den Pumptrack...


Genau das habe ich auch gedacht


----------



## LTB (2. März 2021)

olsche schrieb:


> Noch Fußrasten dran und ab in den Pumptrack...


Wäre eine Idee🤔 nur wie bekomme ich die im Tretlagergehäuse gescheit installiert?


----------



## Deleted 61187 (2. März 2021)

Hab meinem Bub zum 3. Geburtstag ein abgerocktes Cube gekauft und etwas Spaß gehabt beim Aufbauen.


----------



## olsche (4. März 2021)

LTB schrieb:


> Wäre eine Idee🤔 nur wie bekomme ich die im Tretlagergehäuse gescheit installiert?


Das einfachste wäre wahrscheinlich zwei Buchsen aus Kunststoff passend ins Tretlagergehäuse und die da dran befestigen?
Sozius Fußrasten Satz klappbar mit Gummi - Flach - für Motorrad Moped Mofa | eBay


----------



## joglo (4. März 2021)

discodoener schrieb:


> Hab meinem Bub zum 3. Geburtstag ein abgerocktes Cube gekauft und etwas Spaß gehabt beim Aufbauen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1219466


Super  
Einzig bei all der Mühe und den liebevollen Aufbau hätte ich persönlich sehr empfohlen die Rücktrittbremse hinten zu ersetzen. Zum Anfahren lernen ist es meiner Erfahrung nach halt einfacher wenn die Kurbelstellung frei nach hinten gedreht werden kann.


----------



## Deleted 61187 (4. März 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Super
> Einzig bei all der Mühe und den liebevollen Aufbau hätte ich persönlich sehr empfohlen die Rücktrittbremse hinten zu ersetzen. Zum Anfahren lernen ist es meiner Erfahrung nach halt einfacher wenn die Kurbelstellung frei nach hinten gedreht werden kann.


Die Rücktrittsbremse ist raus. Hab hinten eine Bahnnabe mit Freilaufritzel eingespeicht. Es ist noch eine V-Brake auf Bremsbooster in Planung - der muss aber noch lackiert werden.


----------



## freaky79 (4. März 2021)

*Neues Projekt für meine Tochter. 
26 Zoll Specialized hrxc Rahmen in Rahmenhöhe 13.5 Zoll mit einer Suntour 24 Air Gabel neu lackiert und neue decals. 
Vorher Zuganschläge entfernt und Bohrungen für die Brems/Schaltzüge gemacht. 
Später wird es auf 24 Zoll Double Track Felgen mit Aest Naben stehen. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freaky79 (8. März 2021)

Kleiner Zwischenstand


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (8. März 2021)

Wird ein schöner Aufbau, wir haben das ähnliche bzw Vorgängermodell des Rahmens aufgebaut.
Meine Tochter wollte ursprünglich auch eure Farbe, aber da der Beschichter sie nicht vorrätig hatte und wir nicht noch vier Wochen warten wollten wurde es eine andere.

Testaufbau:


Nach entfernen der Bremssockel und Zughalter:


----------



## freaky79 (11. März 2021)

Fertig


----------



## Schnegge (11. März 2021)

freaky79 schrieb:


> Fertig


fasst... es fehlen noch Lenkerstopfen!!
Ohne kann es echt fiese Verletzungen geben...


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (11. März 2021)

LTB schrieb:


> Wäre eine Idee🤔 nur wie bekomme ich die im Tretlagergehäuse gescheit installiert?



Vielleicht kannst du hier einen Ansatz abschauen 









						Bike der Woche: Intense M3 von IBC-User nicthebig - MTB-News.de
					

Einen ganz speziellen Traum aus Studienzeiten erfüllte sich IBC-User nicthebig mit seinem Intense M3 – inklusive Marzocchi Super Monster und Fußrasten!




					www.mtb-news.de
				








__





						zeigt her eure selbstbauten - Teil 2
					

Das mit den Schuhen ist schon ne Weile her ;)  Tauchen kann ich nicht aber ich hab nur Spaß am tüfteln und overengineering :D  Statt Schrumpfschlauch könntest du Silikonschlauch nehmen. Gibt es in Lebensmittelecht und dämpft noch besser




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## mike79 (12. März 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fibm (13. März 2021)

Hier das neue Rad für meine Tochter 13 Jahre. Ab diesem Alter/Größe wird es echt schwierig mit passenden Rädern auf dem Markt. Kinderräder sind zu klein, Erwachsenräder zu groß. Da ich nicht wieder eine Zwischenlösung wollte, habe ich mich für den Aufbau eines 29 Fully mit 27,5 Laufrädern entschieden. Zum reinwachsen quasi. Irgendwann dann wieder 29 Laufräder rein. Gabel und Dämpfer wurden auf ihr Gewicht angepasst. Gewicht mit Pedale 10,5 kg. Dropper Post wird noch nachgerüstet.





Eine alte Race Affect Kurbel von Ramlon Bikes gekürzt. 
Pedal EarlyRide aus UK bestellt 35€ , ging erstaulich schnell, super flat, top Pedal!


----------



## MS1980 (13. März 2021)

Welches Modell ist das ?
Schaut gut aus.


----------



## fibm (13. März 2021)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Welches Modell ist das ?
> Schaut gut aus.


Ist ein 2017 Kona Hei Hei Rahmen den ich einzeln erworben habe.


----------



## daniel77 (15. März 2021)

Rocky Mountain Reaper 24 auf 10kg getunt


----------



## ik23 (15. März 2021)

Force Forkys 24". Sollte eigentlich erst im Sommer aufgebaut werden, damit die Größe passt, aber wir konnten/wollten nicht länger warten. Und es geht auch so irgendwie. Aktuelle Größe der Pilotin ist 112 cm, Aufsteigen geht gerade so, und Absteigen lieber nur zur Seite. Zum Fahren ist es natürlich ein großer Sprung gegenüber dem aktuellen Islabikes Beinn 20S. Der Rahmen ist leicht (~1550 g) und mit um die 100 Euro auch recht günstig, wie woanders schon geschrieben wurde auch gut verarbeitet, nur der Lack ist empfindlich, das gibt sicher schnell Patina. Bisschen viele Aufkleber für meinen Geschmack, alle unter dem Lack, teilweise auch mit Macken.


----------



## daniel77 (16. März 2021)

Rocky Mountain Reaper 24“
					

Trailbike für einen 7jährigenkindgerechtes Tuning von 12.5kg auf sub 10kg.Einsatz sind Trailtouren und Bikepark.Lustig ist, dass mein Sohn halb-K…




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



Steht zur Wahl „Bike der Woche“, please vote! 😉


----------



## Jesus Freak (19. März 2021)

Volle Hütte... 













						MOV_0265.mp4
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				




😁


----------



## Mzungu (19. März 2021)

Fehlen noch die pinken crankboots.


----------



## ostseeracer (21. März 2021)




----------



## daniel77 (21. März 2021)

ostseeracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1232437


Cool, das Offspring hab ich auch für unseren Kleinen.




Vpace Max26 mit 100mm Manitou R7 MRD vom Grossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (26. März 2021)

Hier das 26ziger für meinen Großen:
Eigentlich war ich gerade dabei was anderes aufzubauen, und hatte das Trek mit 13" Rahmen (sollte von 1999 sein) nur gekauft weil billig, in der Nähe, schöne Farbe und um für Bekannte was zu haben die mich immer mal wieder um Hilfe bezüglich der Bikes der Kinder bitten. Mein Großer hat sich aber auch gleich in das Orange-Gold verguckt....
Also deshalb das Ding neu aufgebaut. Außer dem Rahmen und Steuersatz ist nix mehr Original. Ein leichter LRS, Furious Fred, Carbonzeugs, SID von 2002, X0 Drehgriff, X9 Type 2.1 Schaltwerk mit 10fach 11-40 und Samox Kurbel mit 32Z und ne Magura HS Sonderedition in Orange hier im Forum getauscht die wie die Faust aufs Auge passt.










Die Teile hatte ich fast alle schon im Keller und über einem langem Zeitraum meist gebraucht und günstig zusammengekauft, der Wert des Bikes ist aber trotzdem damit ordentlich gestiegen.
Der Fahrspaß aber auch, weil alles sehr tauglich und das Bike insgesamt nur noch 9,85Kg schwer.


----------



## ostseeracer (1. April 2021)

Pumpen nach der Kita


----------



## CrossX (2. April 2021)

ostseeracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1240829
> Pumpen nach der Kita


Welchen Helm fährt er? Suche gerade für meinen Sohn, aber er hat einen Kopfumfang von etwa 48cm. Habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden


----------



## ostseeracer (2. April 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Welchen Helm fährt er? Suche gerade für meinen Sohn, aber er hat einen Kopfumfang von etwa 48cm. Habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden


Ist ein Fox Rampage junior. Gibt es bei maciag offroad.


----------



## Matsraptor (3. April 2021)

So hier einmal mein Beitrag zum Thema Kinderfahrrad. Vorgabe vom Sohn war Schwarz-Rot und mindestens 11 Gänge muss es haben. Ist mein erster Selbstaufbau. Den Laufradsatz hat mir Colt _Seavers hier aus dem Forum gebaut, da ich mir das noch nicht zugetraut habe. Die Decals sind aus Reflexfolie. Euch allen ein frohes Osterfest


----------



## hellmono (3. April 2021)

Sieht voll gut aus! Hat dein Sohn sicher viel Spaß mit!


----------



## freaky79 (3. April 2021)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> So hier einmal mein Beitrag zum Thema Kinderfahrrad. Vorgabe vom Sohn war Schwarz-Rot und mindestens 11 Gänge muss es haben. Ist mein erster Selbstaufbau. Den Laufradsatz hat mir Colt _Seavers hier aus dem Forum gebaut, da ich mir das noch nicht zugetraut habe. Die Decals sind aus Reflexfolie. Euch allen ein frohes Osterfest


Sieht mal richtig geil aus. Da wird der Sohnemann richtig Spaß mit haben.


----------



## P3 Killa (3. April 2021)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> So hier einmal mein Beitrag zum Thema Kinderfahrrad. Vorgabe vom Sohn war Schwarz-Rot und mindestens 11 Gänge muss es haben. Ist mein erster Selbstaufbau. Den Laufradsatz hat mir Colt _Seavers hier aus dem Forum gebaut, da ich mir das noch nicht zugetraut habe. Die Decals sind aus Reflexfolie. Euch allen ein frohes Osterfest


Gefällt mir!
Darf ich fragen wo du die Decals machen lassen hast? Finde ich eine gute Idee.


----------



## Matsraptor (3. April 2021)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Gefällt mir!
> Darf ich fragen wo du die Decals machen lassen hast? Finde ich eine gute Idee.


Na klar kannst du. Die Seite heisst fahrradaufkleber.shop. Du kannst das da aber nicht direkt auswählen mit der Reflexfolie, hab per Mail angefragt und mitgeteilt was ich mir so vorstelle.Ist aber ein sehr netter und hilfsbereiter Kontakt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matsraptor (3. April 2021)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> Na klar kannst du. Die Seite heisst fahrradaufkleber.shop. Du kannst das da aber nicht direkt auswählen mit der Reflexfolie, hab per Mail angefragt und mitgeteilt was ich mir so vorstelle.Ist aber ein sehr netter und hilfsbereiter Kontakt


Ach und falls du die auf den Bremshebeln meinst, die hab ich mit dem Magura Cover Designer gemacht


----------



## P3 Killa (3. April 2021)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> Na klar kannst du. Die Seite heisst fahrradaufkleber.shop. Du kannst das da aber nicht direkt auswählen mit der Reflexfolie, hab per Mail angefragt und mitgeteilt was ich mir so vorstelle.Ist aber ein sehr netter und hilfsbereiter Kontakt


Ja perfekt, mit dem bin ich sowieso schon in Kontakt.
Danke dir.


----------



## Kati (3. April 2021)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> So hier einmal mein Beitrag zum Thema Kinderfahrrad. Vorgabe vom Sohn war Schwarz-Rot und mindestens 11 Gänge muss es haben. Ist mein erster Selbstaufbau. Den Laufradsatz hat mir Colt _Seavers hier aus dem Forum gebaut, da ich mir das noch nicht zugetraut habe. Die Decals sind aus Reflexfolie. Euch allen ein frohes Osterfest


Richtig schick. Das trifft genau den Geschmack von K1 für das nächsten Frühling ein neues Rad ansteht.
Welche (roten) Bremsleitungen hast du verbaut? Ich kenne aktuell nur Jagwire in rot. Bei uns wird es aber ne Shimano-Bremse.


----------



## Matsraptor (3. April 2021)

Kati schrieb:


> Richtig schick. Das trifft genau den Geschmack von K1 für das nächsten Frühling ein neues Rad ansteht.
> Welche (roten) Bremsleitungen hast du verbaut? Ich kenne aktuell nur Jagwire in rot. Bei uns wird es aber ne Shimano-Bremse.


Ja sind die Jagwire, bekommst du ja mit dem passenden Adaptersatz für verschiedene Bremsen. Der Aufbau hat preislich aber auch den Rahmen gesprengt, wenn der Papa noch Zeit und Langeweile hat um was zu optimieren.


----------



## Jabomania (4. April 2021)

So hier mal unser aktueller Aufbau 

Moritz 26
Saint Bremshebel / XT 8000 Sättel
VR Shorty 2,3 / HR Highroller 2 2,3
LRS Syntace MX 30
Stütze Oneup V2 120mm
Pedale Chromag
Kurbel 130mm


----------



## freaky79 (4. April 2021)

Neues Projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk75 (4. April 2021)

Mein Projekt gilt als beendet und hoffe mal das die zukünftige Besitzerin sich damit zufrieden gibt.
Gefordert war solche Bremsen im Rad, Gabel die nachgibt und ganz wichtig die Farbe blau, naja ein paar Abstriche müssen sein.🟦😂😂

Ist momentan noch mit einem alten 26'er LRS aufgebaut, wenn's dann passt kommt ein 27'5 er rein.

Testen geht erst wenn das Fräulein von den Osterferien zurück ist ---- hoffe es passt. 🙂🙂


----------



## mick_1978! (4. April 2021)

freaky79 schrieb:


> Neues Projekt


Nices....Scott Voltage. Farbkonzept hab ich ähnlich. 😂
Töchterchen hatte was vorgeschlagen.









Fotos machen kann ich leider immer noch nicht.

Specialized Hotrock FSR 24" -> komplett gecleant und Leitungen im Hauptrahmen innen verlegt
RS Reba Race DA
Hope Pro2 auf Single Track
Avid Code / Elixir 7
Ali Kurbel
Shimano Zee Schaltwerk
Shimano XT Kassette und Trigger
etc.....


----------



## DaniT (6. April 2021)

Das Hotrock gefällt mir gut!


----------



## aszent (9. April 2021)

Hier mal das Bike unserer Tochter (9) das wir gerade aufgebaut/überarbeitet haben. Es ist ein Cube WMN Carbon in XS. Ihr vorheriges Cannondale 24 ist nun zu klein geworden.

Danke an Kurbeltom für das professionelle Kürzen der XT Kurbeln!


----------



## CrossX (10. April 2021)

Mit gut einer Woche Verspätung wurde heute unser neues Kubikes 24s geliefert.
Die Farbe in pink Lasur ist schon krass. 

Ich habe sieht einen etwas kürzen Vorbau montiert, damit auch die Front etwas tiefer kommt.

Meine Tochter hat sich drauf gesetzt und ist direkt los gedüst.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. April 2021)

aszent schrieb:


> Hier mal das Bike unserer Tochter (9) das wir gerade aufgebaut/überarbeitet haben. Es ist ein Cube WMN Carbon in XS. Ihr vorheriges Cannondale 24 ist nun zu klein geworden.
> 
> Danke an Kurbeltom für das professionelle Kürzen der XT Kurbeln!


Richtig cool gemachte Gabel


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. April 2021)

Sorry, falls sich jemand über den cross post ärgert. Der selbe Text findet sich von mir auch im mworx news Artikel.... Aber ich denke hier passt es genauso gut. 

Bald sind es zwei Jahre, die das mworx bewegt wird. 

Gestern wurde Nummer zwei für die Tochter eingeweiht und der Sohn ist mittlerweile auf 26 statt 24 Zoll unterwegs.

Hier zeige ich euch die zwei Räder. 

Anhang anzeigen 1247438Anhang anzeigen 1247439

Nachdem der Osterhase eine transportable Rampe gebracht hat, hat es "Augen zu und durch" für die Eltern geheißen. Burli sendet wie ein Großer..... Uff!


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. April 2021)

In der Zwischenzeit hat er beim Nachbarn noch ein Klapprad abgestaubt! 😁


----------



## Schnegge (19. April 2021)

Da bei uns heute Nachmittag Feiertag war und die Federelemente auch heute vom Tuning zurück waren, wurde kurer Hand ein Schraubernachmittag eingelegt...






Bremsscheibe kommt noch in schwarz... Leitung der Hinteradbremse wird vorn auch noch anders verlegt...
Das bike ist endlich einsatzbereit... ...die Sonne muss sich nicht mehr länger verstecken... ⛅


----------



## DaniT (19. April 2021)

Sweet, mach noch nen Winkelsteuersatz rein und alle sind noch begeisterter ;-)
Bomben Bike!
Viel Spaß und happy trails!
P.s.: Ach so und pink ist sexy ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (19. April 2021)

Das täuscht auf dem Bild... 65er LW ist ok... Lässt sich zudem auch noch über die Ausfallenden anpassen... Das mit dem pink sieht der Grosse als angehender Teenie anders...


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. April 2021)

Eigentlich sollte meine Frau das Rad erst zu ihrem Geburtstag in einer Woche bekommen aber ich konnte einfach nicht warten. Es war zu schönes Wetter.


----------



## P3 Killa (22. April 2021)

Na dann will ich auch mal.
Am letzten Sonntag war es endlich soweit und wir konnten aufbauen.
Die ersten 70km hat er schon abgespult.
Es ist unglaublich wie einfach der Umstieg von 20" auf 26" für ihn war und für mich schon fast etwas beängstigend wieviel sicherer und dadurch auch krasser er damit fährt.


----------



## helmsp (22. April 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Mit gut einer Woche Verspätung wurde heute unser neues Kubikes 24s geliefert.
> Die Farbe in pink Lasur ist schon krass.
> 
> Ich habe sieht einen etwas kürzen Vorbau montiert, damit auch die Front etwas tiefer kommt.
> ...


Ich weiss, ist schon bischen älter dein Post aber wie gross ist deine Tochter?


----------



## Mzungu (22. April 2021)

Aktueller Aufbaustand meines 24" Neuaufbau. Es fehlen Schaltungskomponenten und Bremsen. 





Hotrock FSR 24". Neu lackiert, 100 mm SID mit Winkelsteuersatz. Viele Teile von Ali, Kurbel von kurbeltom gekürzt.


----------



## gogofax (23. April 2021)

Vorgestellt hatte ich das MTB von unserem Kleinsten zwar schon im Thread der "cola-dose", dafür gibt es hier dieses Fahrrad auch mal in Bewegung:


----------



## Agent00 (25. April 2021)

Das war das erste Rad meiner Tochter, ging damals mit 2,5 Jahren los, bis knapp 3,5.
Specialized Hotrock 12"
Hatte das Sitzrohr noch einen Zentimeter abgeschnitten, da sie noch etwas zu klein fürs Rad war


----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. April 2021)

gogofax schrieb:


> Vorgestellt hatte ich das MTB von unserem Kleinsten zwar schon im Thread der "cola-dose", dafür gibt es hier dieses Fahrrad auch mal in Bewegung:


deren Werk war mal bei mir um die Ecke. leider dicht gemacht. Stellen die noch her?


----------



## CrossX (26. April 2021)

helmsp schrieb:


> Ich weiss, ist schon bischen älter dein Post aber wie gross ist deine Tochter?


Ich müsste Mal aktuell messen. Schätze so um die 1,25m.
Ich schreib dir nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gogofax (26. April 2021)

deren Werk war mal bei mir um die Ecke. leider dicht gemacht. Stellen die noch her?


Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> deren Werk war mal bei mir um die Ecke. leider dicht gemacht. Stellen die noch her?


Die Homepage von Müsing gibt's noch, aber ob die noch irgendwas liefern können weiß ich nicht. Diesen Rahmen hatte ich als Altbestand bei eBay günstig geschossen, mit dem Nachteil daß er kein getapertes Steuerrohr hat was wiederum die verfügbaren Gabeln stark reduziert. Neue Rahmen haben die nur 29er für Rohloff gelistet, was für ein Kinderrad mist ist.


----------



## joglo (28. April 2021)

Hi, ich habe noch ein weiteres eher Classic Kidsbike mit 26" Rädern und kleinen Rahmen aufgebaut.

Die Basis ist ein Brodie Energy mit 14" von 2000 gewesen. Damals waren die besten Zeiten der Kanadier schon länger vorbei gewesen und statt von Paul Brodie selber wurde das Bike von taiwanesischen Arbeitern geschweißt.
Außer dem Rahmen ist sowieso aber nix vom Energy geblieben.









Da der Rahmen noch keine Discaufnahme hatte, habe ich ne mechanische Avid BB Scheibenbremse vorne und eben eine schöne V-Brake von Ritchey hinten verbaut.
Ich hatte so eine Kombi selber mal an einem Bike von mir gefahren und vorallem mit guten Bremshebeln wie den verbauten Avid SL mit Speed Dial lässt sich der Druckpunkt ganz gut angleichen, taugt...
Deshalb und aus Coolness-Gründen auch der ungewöhnliche Shimano Systemlaufradsatz, weil der ist für Disc und Felgenbremsen gleichermaßen geeignet. Die Reifen sind Kenda SmallBlock8 in ner spezieller Variante die NS Bikes bekommen hatte. Passen super zu den Decals des Bikes.
Die Gabel ist ne Manitou R7, hatte nur 165mm Schaft und war deshalb lange in ebayKA für wenig Geld. Für so einen kleinen Rahmen mit kurzen Steuerrohr reicht das.
Die Kurbel hatte schon jemand anderes vor mir gekürzt und "erleichtert", hat meine Probefahrten ausgehalten, dann sollte das auch den 30Kg Nachwuchs aushalten. Durch Bashguard (gefällt mir super, keine Ahnung was das für ein Teil ist, gebraucht hier im Forum gekauft, und passt zum Compact-Std. der alten Kurbel) und Kunststoffabweiser innen brauchts auch kein NW Blatt.
Schaltung ist X0 (war mal green Sondermodell mit etwas Carbon) und Trigger X7 mit ungewöhnlicher Anzeige. 9fach mit 32T vorne und 11-36 hinten, reicht für gemäßigten Allround-Einsatz bei uns aus, für die Alpen aber leider nix, denn das alte X0 mit CNC Parallelogramm (das einfach super aussieht) schafft halt nicht mehr als 36T max. (auch nicht mit B-screw Tricks usw.).
Pedale und Sattel noch von Ben-E-Bikes hier im Forum gekauft, Carbon aus China und den Vorbau habe ich noch ein weiteres Mal in etwas länger und steiler, damit der Nachwuchs noch etwas mit dem Bike wachsen kann.













Soweit, vielleicht sieht man, dass ich mich auch etwas verwirklichen musste und mir halt Brodie, CNC, Carbon und so Zeugs gefällt. 
Ist trotzdem noch ganz nett auch für den Nachwuchs geworden, vorallem das Gold und die Laufräder/Reifen scheint bei den Kids gut anzukommen.
Aufgrund des für meine Ansprüche übergewichtigen LRS mit 2,1Kg leider nicht leichter als 10,4Kg geworden, aber noch OK.


----------



## Diman (2. Mai 2021)

Die ersten Updates sind  dran Sattelstütze, Sattel, Flasche, Reifen und  Lenkerstopfen

Weitere Teile sind auch schon da


----------



## ptrpch (3. Mai 2021)

My son's Early Rider Hellion 20"


----------



## Oberfoerster (6. Mai 2021)

Commencal Ramones 12


----------



## Individuum1988 (11. Mai 2021)

Hey, 


Oberfoerster schrieb:


> Commencal Ramones 12
> Anhang anzeigen 1266676


Hey woher hast du diese Gabel? Ist das Carbon? Würde auch gerne ein Ramones aufbauen, nur ist mir die Originale Gabel zu schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberfoerster (11. Mai 2021)

Individuum1988 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Hey woher hast du diese Gabel? Ist das Carbon? Würde auch gerne ein Ramones aufbauen, nur ist mir die Originale Gabel zu schwer


Hallo, 
die Gabel ist Carbon, stammt ursprünglich vom Chinesen/Ali...ich hab sie aber „gebraucht“ hier im Bikemarkt gekauft.


----------



## Oberfoerster (12. Mai 2021)

Ich würd nochmal gern was zur Gabel loswerden...
Das Teil ist als TeMani gelabelt, hab keinen direkten Link, aber man findet jede Menge bei Ali dazu. 
Verarbeitung eher so naja, aber es ist auch einfach billig. Funktionsflächen musste ich alle nacharbeiten.
Reifenfreiheit ist nicht viel vorhanden, die 2.25 VeeTire passen nicht wirklich. Da würde ich eventuell zur 14" Variante greifen...
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will das nicht schlecht machen und erwarte auch keine Wunder...eingebaut siehts gut aus und für so ein Laufrad sicher ausreichend. Es ist wahrscheinlich einfach dem Preis entsprechend.

Im qualitativen Gegensatz dazu die Carbonfelgen...die sind TOP! Absolut sauber verarbeitet, laufen 1a rund, washer dabei, alles super!

Bilder vom Gesamtpaket kommen demnächst.


----------



## Tomsen22 (12. Mai 2021)

Ein paar Fotos vom Specialized Hotrock 20" meines Sohnes. Die Federgabel wurde durch eine Kubikes-Gabel ersetzt. Die restlichen Anbauteile habe ich von seinem 20" Cube genommen. Das Cube war mittlerweile zu klein, auf ein 24er passt der Sohnemann noch nicht, da ist das Specialized mit seinem längeren Radstand eine gute Zwischenlösung.
Mit allem Drum und Dran 7,5 Kilo.


----------



## 19irme80 (16. Mai 2021)

Cube Reaction 14 Zoll Rahmen, 27,5 Zoll Laufräder. Magura MT4, Deore XT 1x11 mit gekürzter Kurbel, Pro Koryak Variostütze und RS Recon Gabel.  Laufradsatz und Gabel werden noch getauscht wenn sich mal was ergibt. Alles in allem noch etwas schwer aber er fährt sehr gerne. (1,45m 10 Jahre)


----------



## OliverKaa (19. Mai 2021)

Hi,
wie wählt Ihr denn so die Lenkerbreite für eure Kids?
Sohnemann ist ca. 1,60 m


----------



## CrossX (19. Mai 2021)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie wählt Ihr denn so die Lenkerbreite für eure Kids?
> Sohnemann ist ca. 1,60 m


Kommt auf seinen Fahrstil und das Bike an. 1,60m ist doch normale Größe, meine Frau ist nur 5cm größer.


----------



## OliverKaa (19. Mai 2021)

Und welche Breite fährt die bessere Hälfte?


----------



## harthinterteil (19. Mai 2021)

Meine Tochter fährt mit 1,50m einen Ergotec Ergo mit 680mm Breite. Wollte den zuerst kürzen, aber sie findet die Breite gut.


----------



## LockeTirol (20. Mai 2021)

720mm bei 1.60


----------



## freaky79 (20. Mai 2021)

Mal mit Farbe gespielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (21. Mai 2021)

Bei uns stand nach erreichen von 150cm der Umstieg auf 26" an:



Rahmen ist ein 27,5er Alurahmen von Aliexpress. Größe ist 15". Das Design und die Machart lässt vermuten dass es ein originaler Ghost-Restbestand sein könnte, der dem Zulieferer nach dem Modellwechsel nicht mehr abgenommen wurde.

Ich find ihn auf jeden Fall toll .
Durch die 26er Laufräder im 27,5er Rahmen kommt das Tretlager schön runter, wodurch selbst mit der 145er Kurbel eine gute Sitzposition möglich ist.

Gewicht ist wie auf dem Bild 9,7kg.


----------



## black-panther (21. Mai 2021)

Den neuen Geschwistern geschuldet stand das 12" Clearly Gecko seit dem 3. Geburtstag im Februar bis Ende April leider nur rum. Dann ging es eines Abends einfach los...









wurde jeden Tag so gut und viel es ging getreten... Dann genau 3 Wochen später wollte sie unbedingt das für später schon bereit stehende Frog 16 (48) probieren. Stark gekürzte und modifizierte Stütze, flacher Sattel, und ab geht es seitdem jeden Tag...









LG
Chris


----------



## Rad-ab (22. Mai 2021)

Spontankauf aus den Kleinanzeigen.
Noch etwas groß, aber ihr Kubike 20" passt derzeit auch noch gut...so dass sie Zeit hat reinzuwachsen 

Die Zeit kann ich nutzen insbesondere der Gabel etwas Pflege zukommen zu lassen


----------



## ledled (28. Mai 2021)

Hier das Bike von meiner Kleinen, 7,82kg Gewicht angepasst, hatte die 8 vergessen


----------



## weazelxy (28. Mai 2021)

Leider nur von der Stange:
Woom2, 3 und 4




Merida matts 20+ vs woom4




Und kania sixteen


----------



## Mzungu (28. Mai 2021)

ledled schrieb:


> Hier das Bike von meiner Kleinen, 7,2kg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1280940


Geil, endlich Mal wieder ein Spark Jr. Aber das Gewicht glaube ich dir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz. Mein Aufbau wiegt 9.7 kg, und bis auf die Gabel sind die gleich ...


----------



## OliverKaa (28. Mai 2021)

Bin fertig und habe den Lenker auf 730 gekürzt.


----------



## ledled (28. Mai 2021)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Geil, endlich Mal wieder ein Spark Jr. Aber das Gewicht glaube ich dir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz. Mein Aufbau wiegt 9.7 kg, und bis auf die Gabel sind die gleich ...


Anregung war ja Dein Aufbauthread... ich könnte ja auch einen machen wenn Ihr Interesse habt


----------



## joglo (28. Mai 2021)

ledled schrieb:


> Hier das Bike von meiner Kleinen, 7,2kg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1280940


Super Bike, da wären auch mehr Details dazu interessant z.B zur gekürzten Marzocchi. Einzige Tipp: um ein Hängenbleiben mit dem Schaltwerk zu vermeiden wäre ein kürzerer Käfig empfehlenswert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ledled (28. Mai 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Super Bike, da wären auch mehr Details dazu interessant z.B zur gekürzten Marzocchi. Einzige Tipp: um ein Hängenbleiben mit dem Schaltwerk zu vermeiden wäre ein kürzerer Käfig empfehlenswert...


Ja Schaltwerk sollte eig. ein Microshift dran. habe aber keinen passenden Shifter gefunden daher musste das schwere Deore dran...


----------



## Fezza (2. Juni 2021)

Hallo

Habe meinem Spross ein Early Rider Seeker 20" geholt...

Angepasst wurde:

Reifen und Schläuche (Smallblock8, Maxxis Ultralight)
Schnellspanner Atik (Titan)
Sattelstützenklemme (Koba SL)
Sattelstütze (auf dem Foto noch Original) Carbon mit Joch (China)
Lenker Carbon (54cm China)
Lenkergriffe (Schaumstoff grün, China)
Schaltung (XT 10fach 11-36)
Original Gewicht 93XXg aktuell 80XXg

hier zusammen mit dem Bike von mir...


----------



## matt017 (15. Juni 2021)

Nach dem Komplettumbau des Early Rider 16, jetzt die nächste Eskalationsstufe mit einem Pyro 20S...

Das ER 16 hat 4,7 kg, das 20S 6,6 kg.


----------



## talybont (15. Juni 2021)

Das Woom 4 war am Anschlag, da lief mir was in den Kleinanzeigen über den Weg.





Der Rahmen ist schon ziemlich vermackt, aber keine Dellen. Da es auch als Schulrad dient, geht das voll in Ordnung!
Musste nur Reifen, Pedale, Griffe und alle Züge wechseln, dazu noch eine längere Sattelstütze (Julchen hat Papas lange Beine) - fertig für sub 200€ all inclusive!
Das Gewicht liegt bei 9.6 kg. Davon gehen schon 2 kg auf das Innenlager 🤣 musste ich fetten und neu einstellen. Antike Technik!


----------



## DasMatze (22. Juni 2021)

Das war letztes Jahr Ende August... seitdem hat sie nochmal nen ordentlichen Schub gemacht und Stützenauszug sieht grad nicht mehr gesund aus.





Zum Glück steht der Nachfolger seit zwei Wochen bereit.


----------



## mick_1978! (22. Juni 2021)

Nicht das meiner Kinder, aber ich hab es um- bzw. aufgebaut. Die Kurbel wird noch gegen eine von Tom gekürzte getauscht, und dann is (erstmal) gut. 🤘🏻

Scott Octane 20", sämtliche Leitungsanschläge und Halter entfernt, Leitungen innen verlegt
Spinner Grind Air
China Luftdämpfer
Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker
Magura MT8
Shimano 10 fach Antrieb
Leeze Naben auf Alex Rims
China Carbon Stütze
Fizik Sattel (den wollte der Fahrer unbedingt haben )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommodore (22. Juni 2021)

Hier mal zwei selbst aufgebaute Kania-20-Rahmen, die Farbwahl kam von den beiden Fahrern:









Für das grüne liegt noch ein kurzes Zee-Schaltwerk bereit, muss ich die Tage noch umbauen.


----------



## matt017 (22. Juni 2021)

pommodore schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei selbst aufgebaute Kania-20-Rahmen, die Farbwahl kam von den beiden Fahrern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Gabel hast du verbaut bzw. wie breit bauen die Reifen? 

Ich hab fürs Pyro eine China Gabel (Quelle kann ich noch raussuchen), wo der Schwalbe Little Joe 2.0 gerade so reinpasst (eigentlich zu wenig Luft links/rechts). Und eigentlich ist mir der genannte Reifen einen Tick zu schmal... 



matt017 schrieb:


> Nach dem Komplettumbau des Early Rider 16, jetzt die nächste Eskalationsstufe mit einem Pyro 20S...
> 
> Das ER 16 hat 4,7 kg, das 20S 6,6 kg.
> Anhang anzeigen 1292362Anhang anzeigen 1292363
> Anhang anzeigen 1292360Anhang anzeigen 1292361


----------



## pommodore (22. Juni 2021)

Die Gabel müsste es gewesen sein

bei den 1,95er Kenda Small Block ist noch viel Luft zu allen Seiten. Ein besseres Foto hierzu hab ich leider gerade nicht zur Hand:


----------



## TontiBrother (27. Juni 2021)

In wichtigen Details dem Original gegenüber klar verbessertes KANIA Twentysix.




Cheers und schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## bsg (29. Juni 2021)

Günstig ein KUbikes 24S mit ordentlich Kampfspuren gekauft - nach kurzer Überlegung doch voller Rebuild mit ein paar Gimmicks. Basteltrieb ;-).

Vorher:




Nachher:


----------



## duc-mo (29. Juni 2021)

pommodore schrieb:


> Für das grüne liegt noch ein kurzes Zee-Schaltwerk bereit, muss ich die Tage noch umbauen.


So würde das Schaltwerk vermutlich auch schnell den Heldentod sterben...


----------



## Bremmel (1. Juli 2021)

*CUSTOM BIKE CANNONDALE TRAIL 24*
Hier mal ein Projekt bei dem ich ein großzügiges zeitlichen und finanzielles Budget zur Verfügung hatte. Von dem ursprünglichen Cannondale ist nur der Rahmen übernommen worden. Der Rahmen wurde komplett entlackt, Cantisockel entfernt und mit einer hochwertigen Lackierung ( 2K Grundierung, Candy-Lack,2K Klarlack) versehen worden. Der Schriftzug und die Logos sind lackiert, also keine Klebedecals. Alle Anbauteile sind Neu und neben der Lackierung sind sicherlich die Laufräder (Leeze, Crest MK3, Sapim 1268g) mit dem fetten Rocket Ron das absolute Highlight. Die KCNC Anbauteile wurden zum einem des Gewichts wegen,  zum anderen um ein einheitliches Blau hinzubekommen, gewählt. Trotz des fetten Rockets 24x2.35 (620g) und des schweren Rahmens (1550g) liegt das Kampfgewicht bei nur 9282g (gewogen). Bei Bedarf kann ich gern eine Liste mit den selbst gewogenen Einzelteilen zur Verfügung stellen . LG Bremmel


----------



## zymnokxx (1. Juli 2021)

Bremmel schrieb:


> *CUSTOM BIKE CANNONDALE TRAIL 24*
> Hier mal ein Projekt bei dem ich ein großzügiges zeitlichen und finanzielles Budget zur Verfügung hatte. Von dem ursprünglichen Cannondale ist nur der Rahmen übernommen worden. Der Rahmen wurde komplett entlackt, Cantisockel entfernt und mit einer hochwertigen Lackierung ( 2K Grundierung, Candy-Lack,2K Klarlack) versehen worden. Der Schriftzug und die Logos sind lackiert, also keine Klebedecals. Alle Anbauteile sind Neu und neben der Lackierung sind sicherlich die Laufräder (Leeze, Crest MK3, Sapim 1268g) mit dem fetten Rocket Ron das absolute Highlight. Die KCNC Anbauteile wurden zum einem des Gewichts wegen,  zum anderen um ein einheitliches Blau hinzubekommen, gewählt. Trotz des fetten Rockets 24x2.35 (620g) und des schweren Rahmens (1550g) liegt das Kampfgewicht bei nur 9282g (gewogen). Bei Bedarf kann ich gern eine Liste mit den selbst gewogenen Einzelteilen zur Verfügung stellen . LG BremmelAnhang anzeigen 1301249Anhang anzeigen 1301252Anhang anzeigen 1301258Anhang anzeigen 1301263Anhang anzeigen 1301265


Ich stelle mich schon Mal in die Warteliste, wenn es dann verkauft werden sollte...

Lackierung ist ja der Hammer! Selbst gemacht oder machen lassen?


----------



## Bremmel (1. Juli 2021)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich schon Mal in die Warteliste, wenn es dann verkauft werden sollte...
> 
> Lackierung ist ja der Hammer! Selbst gemacht oder machen lassen?


Ja, tatsächlich selber lackiert! War aber ein kein leichter Weg bis zum Endergebnis , hab schon mein Lehrgeld bezahlen müssen. Sprich , den ersten Lackierversuch musste ich bis auf die Grundierung wieder abschleifen … Anfängerfehler halt 🤷🏼‍♂️. Hab dabei viel übers Lackieren gelernt und angebliche Wunderdosen a la „Spraybike“ sind wirklich Murks .


----------



## Bremmel (1. Juli 2021)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich schon Mal in die Warteliste, wenn es dann verkauft werden sollte...
> 
> Lackierung ist ja der Hammer! Selbst gemacht oder machen lassen?


Vielen Dank fürs Feedback , falls es verkauft wird frühestens 2022 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (1. Juli 2021)

Bremmel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs Feedback , falls es verkauft wird frühestens 2022 😉


Ja passt! Hier wird noch 16" gefahren. 🤘


----------



## bollejahn (2. Juli 2021)

Bremmel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs Feedback , falls es verkauft wird frühestens 2022 😉


Immer noch schneller als im Laden.


----------



## bone peeler (2. Juli 2021)

Bremmel schrieb:


> *CUSTOM BIKE CANNONDALE TRAIL 24*
> Hier mal ein Projekt bei dem ich ein großzügiges zeitlichen und finanzielles Budget zur Verfügung hatte. Von dem ursprünglichen Cannondale ist nur der Rahmen übernommen worden. Der Rahmen wurde komplett entlackt, Cantisockel entfernt und mit einer hochwertigen Lackierung ( 2K Grundierung, Candy-Lack,2K Klarlack) versehen worden. Der Schriftzug und die Logos sind lackiert, also keine Klebedecals. Alle Anbauteile sind Neu und neben der Lackierung sind sicherlich die Laufräder (Leeze, Crest MK3, Sapim 1268g) mit dem fetten Rocket Ron das absolute Highlight. Die KCNC Anbauteile wurden zum einem des Gewichts wegen,  zum anderen um ein einheitliches Blau hinzubekommen, gewählt. Trotz des fetten Rockets 24x2.35 (620g) und des schweren Rahmens (1550g) liegt das Kampfgewicht bei nur 9282g (gewogen). Bei Bedarf kann ich gern eine Liste mit den selbst gewogenen Einzelteilen zur Verfügung stellen . LG BremmelAnhang anzeigen 1301249Anhang anzeigen 1301252Anhang anzeigen 1301258Anhang anzeigen 1301263Anhang anzeigen 1301265


Ein sehr geiler Aufbau. Da ich für meinen Lütten ähnliches vorhabe wäre ich an der Teileliste interessiert


----------



## Bremmel (2. Juli 2021)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ein sehr geiler Aufbau. Da ich für meinen Lütten ähnliches vorhabe wäre ich an der Teileliste interessiert


per PN geschickt


----------



## joglo (2. Juli 2021)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ein sehr geiler Aufbau. Da ich für meinen Lütten ähnliches vorhabe wäre ich an der Teileliste interessiert





Bremmel schrieb:


> per PN geschickt



Sehr geil geworden,
ich habe auch mal ein Trail 24 aufgebaut, ist noch einen deut leichter geworden aber eben nicht so hochwertig und schön, den Rahmen von Cannondale finde ich aber nach wie vor schön und ne brauchbare Basis.





						Zeigt her die Bikes eurer Kleinen... Galerie!
					

Das ist das neue bike vom Sohnemann! 24 Zoll ist für einen fünfjährigen zwar schon etwas heftig, aber Scheinbar macht Hot Pepper ja zu und die hatten ein super Angebot. Finde es optisch auch echt super. Und die Technik stimmt bei dem Preis definitiv auch.  Unsere kleine Dame hat dann das 20 Zoll...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Teileliste in dem Posting


----------



## pinot (7. Juli 2021)

Muss mich auch mal wieder melden. Eigentlich hab ich alle Teile hier, um ein Mworxs aufzubauen, aber leider ist der Rahmen wegen Corona im Augenblick nicht verfügbar. Also muss ich damit warten.
Da aber ein Radkurzurlaub geplant war, musste eine Lösung her, die natürlich den Farbwünschen meiner Tochter entspricht und das in entsprechender Größe 
Geblieben sind Laufräder, Tretlager und Rahmen. Das Ding stand beim Vorbesitzer ewig im Freien. Die alte Federgabel musste ich am Schaft durchsägen. Total zugerostet. Das Zerlegen war harte Arbeit. Bisschen über 3kg abgespeckt. Auf 1x9 umgebaut und möglichst kostengünstig Teile gegen leichtere getauscht. Ist jetzt bei ca 11,5kg. Herausgekommen ist das. Ich weiß ein Genesis. Nicht berühmt, aber unsere Besitzerin liebt es. Sie ist 30km an einem Tag damit gefahren.
Als zukünftiges Schul-/Stadtrad ist es, denke ich ganz fein. Kotschützer musste sein weil sie Kleider liebt.


----------



## gamble (11. Juli 2021)

neu im Fuhrpark, 2012er Stevens 9S in Größe S.

Mit Papiertonne vorher und vor der Hecke nachdem Ali ein paar rote eloxierte Highlights geliefert hat. Mit 12,3 kg kein Leichtgewicht aber durchaus tauglich. Der Fahrer ist knapp 1,40 und 10 Jahre.

Mit Laufrädern und ner leichten Gabel (die aktuelle hat wohl 2kg) ginge bestimmt noch ordentlich was, aber Carbon Lenker und Stütze (noch in der Post) müssen reichen um unter 12 kg zu kommen.

26“ völlig unfahrbar 😇

für Tipps für leichte und kaufbare Reifen hat, bin ich sehr dankbar. Aktuell Conti x-King in 2.2, viel breiter geht nicht. Muss auch nicht.


----------



## Yeti06 (11. Juli 2021)

Servus Zusammen, 

da will ich auch mal das Bike meiner Tochter präsentieren. Es ist ein Kubike 24" in Pink Glitzer mit Deore Scheibenbremen und als Klingel dient eine klassische Originale Hügi Nabe


----------



## Bavaria089 (13. Juli 2021)

Hier jetzt die finale Version des Orbea MX Team 24, gepimpt mit leichten Soda-Teilen wie Carbonlenker, XTR 1x9, Deore Scheibenbremsen, Ali-Titan usw, einem höllisch lauten Leeze Leicht-LRS plus Akkulicht und Ständer auf glatte 9,1kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremmel (13. Juli 2021)

Bavaria089 schrieb:


> Hier jetzt die finale Version des Orbea MX Team 24, gepimpt leichten Soda-Teilen wie Carbonlenker, XTR 1x9, Deore Scheibenbremsen usw, einem höllisch lauten Leeze Leicht-LRS plus Akkulicht und Ständer auf glatte 9,1kg.
> Anhang anzeigen 1307240
> Anhang anzeigen 1307237
> Anhang anzeigen 1307238
> Anhang anzeigen 1307239


Sehr schöner Aufbau , besonders der LRS😉


----------



## mick_1978! (13. Juli 2021)

Ja die Naben sind echt der Knaller.
Hab ich beim Sohn vom Kumpel auch verbaut.
Hätte ich mir aber gleich mal nen Sack auf Halde legen sollen.






Und noch eins für den Sohn von nem Kumpel.


----------



## daniel77 (13. Juli 2021)

unser BdW darf hier ja auch nicht fehlen


----------



## jake42 (13. Juli 2021)

Jetzt wo es verkauft wird, habe ich mal ein Foto gemacht. Das erste ordentliche Enduro meiner Jungs:


Liteville 301 MK11 140/160mm im (jetzt trendy  ) Mullet-Aufbau in Größe XS.


----------



## Bacara (23. Juli 2021)

Hier hab ich das Rad meiner Tochter ja noch gar nicht gezeigt.
Mona&Co Bazi als Custom Aufbau


----------



## Kati (4. August 2021)

Hier mein neues 29er Projekt für K1. Das Farbthema deutet sich ja schon an. Dazu kommt ein roter SLR-Sattel und rote CB Stamp Pedale, die vom 26er mitwandern.
Bin jetzt am Überlegen, ob ich bei den Schalt-/Bremshüllen (beide durchgehend außen verlegt) auch noch was mit rot mache, oder ob das dann zu kasprig wird. Was denkt ihr?
Edit: Bremsscheiben hab ich noch was mit rotem Spider im Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (4. August 2021)

Chic. Ich persönlich bin kein großer Fan von farbigen Aussenhüllen.....aber das ist ja wie immer Geschmackssache. 😅


----------



## kreisbremser (5. August 2021)

meine frau hat ein olles realdamenrad in schwarz. da hab ich dezente rote hüllen rangebastelt. das hat die gurke definitiv aufgewertet, sofern das möglich war


----------



## Matsraptor (5. August 2021)

Kati schrieb:


> Hier mein neues 29er Projekt für K1. Das Farbthema deutet sich ja schon an. Dazu kommt ein roter SLR-Sattel und rote CB Stamp Pedale, die vom 26er mitwandern.
> Bin jetzt am Überlegen, ob ich bei den Schalt-/Bremshüllen (beide durchgehend außen verlegt) auch noch was mit rot mache, oder ob das dann zu kasprig wird. Was denkt ihr?
> Edit: Bremsscheiben hab ich noch was mit rotem Spider im Sinn.
> Anhang anzeigen 1317780


Rot sieht gut aus, hab bei mir die von Jagwire verwendet.


----------



## Mzungu (5. August 2021)

Mein Hotrock FSR in 24 Zoll ist fertig. 
Auch als Vorschlag bei den Bikes der Woche zu finden, über einen Stern freuen wir uns.


----------



## fietskrokodil (8. August 2021)

Noch nicht ganz fertig … aktuell noch ein paar kleine leichte Teile unterwegs und Dyedbros pink lila Zebra Sticker 😱 noch nicht drauf … aber jetzt mit 9,9kg zumindest 5kg leichter als das Carver 24“ als das es ins Leben gestartet ist.



Die Kundin ist sehr zufrieden 😁


----------



## seppi911 (9. August 2021)

Hallo 
ich möchte hier auch mal mein zweites 
Projekt vorstellen. 
Basis war ein Serious Superlite Street das ich für 95€ gebraucht gekauft hatte. 
Mit diversen Ali-Teilen , Titan Tretlager ,10-fach Shimano Zee- Schaltung, Eigenbau LRS (1500gr) und der umgebauten Manitou Mars super wiegt das Rad inklusive Schutzblech 9,4kg.
Und der Junior ist stolz.
Gruß Marco


----------



## aiKo1988 (18. August 2021)

Die beiden (Propain Frechdax 20" & Vpace Danny 20")  von meinem Großen ( 5 Jahre und 115cm groß)
Der Kleine fährt ein Comencal ramones 16 zoll mit 3 Jahren und knapp 100cm


----------



## _PETE_ (18. August 2021)

Commencal Ramones 14" 1st stage. (bekommt noch neue Naben)


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. August 2021)

Custom MAX26 ist fertig geworden.
Aufbau-Fred hier:





						VP[A]CE - MAX26 custom Leichtbau Kidsbike
					

Hey liebe Forum Gemeinde, es ist wieder soweit und nach meinem letzten 29" Fully Aufbau steht nun wieder ein Kinderfahrrad an. Mein Kleiner wächst aus seinem Early Rider Belter 20 raus und braucht etwas neues. Und da er einen älteren Bruder gibt, musste er bisher immer die "alten Kisten" seines...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## paradox (20. August 2021)

löbliche Resteverwertung der Oro und Mars etc. Aber das Farbkonzept, puh, aber wem es gefällt- dann top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (23. August 2021)

Letzte Woche hat unser Bub endlich sein Fully bekommen.

Ich habe das Radl, fast so wie es da steht schon vor rund einem Jahr dem @Mister M abgekauft. Danke noch einmal!  

Getauscht habe ich dann eigtl nur noch:

Hinterreifen (DHR vorne und Rocket Ron hinten)
Lenker (620mm Flatbar)
Sattelstütze (Restekiste Stummel)
Sattel (Cube Kids)
Kurbel mit KB (China 140mm mit 28er KB)
und fertig ist das 11.64kg leichte 26er Giant Reign in XS mit 140mm Gabel 

Mein Sohn (wird im Sept 7) ist jetzt 132cm groß, hat aber nicht sonderlich lange Beine. Der sattel ist 5cm weit heraußen beim Kurbeln. Wenn er daneben steht, schaut es noch lustig aus, aber wenn er fährt, wirkt es extrem gut!  Er hat eine mega Freude damit....  Und das Hardtail auch. Denn das muss jetzt bei der Rampe nicht mehr leiden.....


----------



## mick_1978! (23. August 2021)

Und wieder eins fertig. Schaltwerk kommt bei Verfügbarkeit noch ein anderes drauf.







Ist der best buddy von dem


----------



## jeto (23. August 2021)

Noch in Arbeit


----------



## felixchen (24. August 2021)

Eine Frage so nebenbei. Wieviele Mamas gibt es hier im forum, die ihren Kinder die Bikes so pimpen?


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. August 2021)

felixchen schrieb:


> Eine Frage so nebenbei. Wieviele Mamas gibt es hier im forum, die ihren Kinder die Bikes so pimpen?



in unserem Haushalt macht's der Papa, weil der schraubt alles... aber die Mama ist da auch sehr dahinter, dass alle gescheite Radl haben....


----------



## [email protected] (24. August 2021)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> in unserem Haushalt macht's der Papa, weil der schraubt alles... aber die Mama ist da auch sehr dahinter, dass alle gescheite Radl haben....


Ist bei uns auch so


----------



## Binem (25. August 2021)

felixchen schrieb:


> Eine Frage so nebenbei. Wieviele Mamas gibt es hier im forum, die ihren Kinder die Bikes so pimpen?


wir haben hier die Aufteilung, Mama macht die Räder, Papa die Autos..
Also plus eins für die Mamas


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. August 2021)

Kleiner Nachtrag zum Reign in XS. 
Sohnemann hupft gern damit. Das Hardtail ist erleichtert! Gestern wurde "in die landung (die es nicht gibt) springen geübt. Also über den Strich und VR ein bisserl runter drücken...


----------



## Boris_the_Blade (28. August 2021)

Heute stelle ich euch mein Projekt auf Basis eines Cannondale Solo 24“ vor!

Als Teilespender(Rahmen+Gabel+LRS) diente ein ziemlich abgebrocktes 24er Cannondale.
Das Rad wurde zerlegt und der Großteil entsorgt.
Dann wurden meine Nerven auf die Probe gestellt😂
Der Rahmen wurde entlackt und 2x mit epoxidfüller grundiert und nassgeschliffen,dann kam ein BMW Snapper Rocks Blue als Basislack zum Einsatz.
Gefolgt von 2k Klarlack und den In neon lackierten Schriftzügen und Logos.
Der Aufbau hat dann mehr Spaß gemacht😀🤟🏻Viele Teile hatte ich noch im Regal und der Rest kam aus der Bucht oder von Verschieden Bikestores.
Besonderes Glück hatte ich mit der Sram NX die mein Händler des Vertrauens noch in 155mm mit BSA GXP auf Lager hatte(die ist aus 2017 ohne Boost)
Die Kurbel wurde gepaart mit einem M786 GS 10-Fach Schaltwerk und 11-36 Kassette und vorne 32t mit 11-fach KMC DLC Kette(läuft perfekt)
Geschaltet wird über einen Zee Trigger.
Die Hinterradnabe habe ich umgespeicht auf eine XT mit 36 Speichen.
Bremsen vielen Wegen der Optik auf die Chromeloxierten MT7/8 Sättel in Verbindung mit Jagwire Leitungen und Zee Bremshebeln!
Bei den Reifen habe ich mich für 24x2,4 skinwall entschieden,die musste ich allerdings hinten ein wenig mit dem Skalpell stutzen🤭.
Die ersten Fahrversuche waren Top.
Das war ein Riesensprung von 16“ mit Cantilever auf 24“ mit MT Trail😂👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeto (28. August 2021)

Wow...sieht verdammt gut aus.!


----------



## afru (28. August 2021)

Sieht Klasse aus, hätte nicht gedacht das es hält mit einer Seite an der Gabel  Hast mal gewogen`?


----------



## Boris_the_Blade (28. August 2021)

afru schrieb:


> Sieht Klasse aus, hätte nicht gedacht das es hält mit einer Seite an der Gabel  Hast mal gewogen`?


Gewogen habe ich es noch nicht,es ist aber in Ordnung!
Die Reifen sind das einzige Manko und die Kurbel von Kania hätte auch noch etwas bringen können,war aber letzte Woche nicht Lieferbar wegen Betriebsruhe.


----------



## outofsightdd (28. August 2021)

Wunderschönes Traumrad! Darf ich meinen Kindern niemals zeigen...


----------



## brodiebiker (28. August 2021)

Das Bastibike 2.0 ist fertig 








Zum Aufbauthread: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-bastibike-2-0-24-ein-orbea-mx-24-customaufbau.948291/


----------



## Deleted 129888 (29. August 2021)

Hat jmd. eine HS11 auf einem Kinderbike verbaut? Ich bin unschlüssig wegen der Drei-Finger-Bremshebel, wobei die HS11 ja anscheinend mit Griffweitenverstellung ausgestattet ist. 
Hintergrund: Die auf dem Orbea verbaute V-Brake ist IMHO, nun ja, ausbaufähig, die Bedienkräfte sind recht hoch, die war die des vorigen Scott um Längen besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremmel (29. August 2021)

Boris_the_Blade schrieb:


> Heute stelle ich euch mein Projekt auf Basis eines Cannondale Solo 24“ vor!
> 
> Als Teilespender(Rahmen+Gabel+LRS) diente ein ziemlich abgebrocktes 24er Cannondale.
> Das Rad wurde zerlegt und der Großteil entsorgt.
> ...


Sehr schöne Arbeit 👍 und endlich ein weiteres Cannondale in der Galerie! Sogar die Cantisockel entfernt und die lackierten Decals sehen super aus ! Hast du sie selber entworfen oder Vorlagen benutzt ?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (1. September 2021)

Boris_the_Blade schrieb:


> Heute stelle ich euch mein Projekt auf Basis eines Cannondale Solo 24“ vor!
> 
> Als Teilespender(Rahmen+Gabel+LRS) diente ein ziemlich abgebrocktes 24er Cannondale.
> Das Rad wurde zerlegt und der Großteil entsorgt.
> ...


super Arbeit! Lack und die neon Highlights sehen prima aus!
Bei euch siehts ziemlich bergig aus, wieso keine Federgabel? Ich bin echt erstaunt dass es die Starr-Lefty auch in 24" gibt...hat die keine Kegelachse oder hattest die für die Lackierung raus genommen?
Die MT7 vorne lass ich nur durchgehen wenn sie aus dem Hochregal kommt. Hätte Angst dass es zu viel Bremspower für die federleichte Fahrerin wäre.
Wieso so viele Speichen und anscheinend keine konifizierten? Ich gehe davon aus, dass dir Gewicht nicht so wichtig war.
Nochmals Glückwunsch zum tollen Rad.


----------



## Kati (1. September 2021)

felixchen schrieb:


> Eine Frage so nebenbei. Wieviele Mamas gibt es hier im forum, die ihren Kinder die Bikes so pimpen?


+1 für die Mama


----------



## Boris_the_Blade (1. September 2021)

Bremmel schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Arbeit 👍 und endlich ein weiteres Cannondale in der Galerie! Sogar die Cantisockel entfernt und die lackierten Decals sehen super aus ! Hast du sie selber entworfen oder Vorlagen benutzt ?


Vielen Dank für das Lob😀
Die Decals hat mir ein befreundeter Grafiker erstellt und geplottet.
Die Vektor meiner Tochter habe ich selbst gemacht.
Dieser Rahmen hatte keine Cantisockel,war ein reiner Disc Rahmen.


----------



## Boris_the_Blade (1. September 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> super Arbeit! Lack und die neon Highlights sehen prima aus!
> Bei euch siehts ziemlich bergig aus, wieso keine Federgabel? Ich bin echt erstaunt dass es die Starr-Lefty auch in 24" gibt...hat die keine Kegelachse oder hattest die für die Lackierung raus genommen?
> Die MT7 vorne lass ich nur durchgehen wenn sie aus dem Hochregal kommt. Hätte Angst dass es zu viel Bremspower für die federleichte Fahrerin wäre.
> Wieso so viele Speichen und anscheinend keine konifizierten? Ich gehe davon aus, dass dir Gewicht nicht so wichtig war.
> Nochmals Glückwunsch zum tollen Rad.


Vielen Dank für das Kompliment 😀
Der Laufradsatz ist ja original,bis auf die Hinterradnabe!
Die Lefty Nabe ist halt 36 Loch,und falls mich nächstes Jahr mal die Langeweile überfällt Speiche ich einfach mal um und mache weniger rein,dann auch konifizierte!
Die Bremssättel habe ich wirklich günstig bei Kleinanzeigen geschossen,und in Verbindung mit 160er Scheiben geht es mit der Verzögerung auch für das leichte Kind 😂
Die lernen doch recht schnell wie feste man am Hebel ziehen darf💪🏼


----------



## Mzungu (5. September 2021)

Heute Fotos für den "bike der Woche" Artikel gemacht.


----------



## MasterMind145 (8. Oktober 2021)

*hier mal was ganz simples, aber zweckdienlich,..,und steel *


----------



## daflosti01 (8. Oktober 2021)

Moin 
ist das 24“ Zoll?


----------



## MasterMind145 (8. Oktober 2021)

daflosti01 schrieb:


> Moin
> ist das 24“ Zoll?


Nee 26“


----------



## carlgustav_1 (8. Oktober 2021)

daflosti01 schrieb:


> Moin
> ist das 24“ Zoll?


Tippe auf 26". Bin gerade auf nem ähnlichen Trip ;-)

(sozusagen: Dirt, Cheap)

Die Reifen - Schwalbe Billy Bonkers - sind ein Tipp, leicht,voluminös, geschmeidig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (8. Oktober 2021)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Heute Fotos für den "bike der Woche" Artikel gemacht.


Schön gemachte Kurbeln!


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (8. Oktober 2021)

VPACE Max 20 custom made, von unserem Sohn.
6,5kg gesamt ist ganz gut, aber es ist noch Luft.


----------



## drumtim85 (8. Oktober 2021)

Die Early Rider sind echt super. Nachdem das 14er mittlerweile zu klein ist hat das Töchterchen das 16er vom großen Bruder übernommen. Hauptsache der EinhornMeerjungfrau-Aufkleber ist drauf 







Leider sind die Skinwall VeeTires in 16 Zoll erst ab nächstes Jahr wieder lieferbar.


----------



## Tidi (9. Oktober 2021)

Na toll … nach den letzten zwei Bikes will ich bei kleen Pepes 24er auch dicke Schlappen drauf haben, na toll!!!!!!! 
Kuhle Räder!


----------



## WODAN (9. Oktober 2021)

Der Fuhrpark vom Junior 🤣


----------



## mick_1978! (9. Oktober 2021)

Sieht bei uns ähnlich aus.....wird aber kaum bewegt. 🙈


----------



## popeye (9. Oktober 2021)

schon einige Jahre nicht mehr im Einsatz, die Fahrerin ist herausgewachsen.


----------



## maddn11 (10. Oktober 2021)

Das letzte Rad, das man noch als Kinderrad bezeichnen kann, eigentlich ist es ein vollwertiges 27,5er Enduro, der Bub ist aber halt erst 11 Jahre alt:











Leider war das Rad in Serie mit 14kg schwer und nicht soo stimmig von der Ausstattung, dass ich nochmal etwa 800€ investieren musste, bis es 12,3kg hatte und alles tauglich ist.


----------



## kreisbremser (10. Oktober 2021)

was ist es für ein rahmen?
ich stopple gerade ein hardtail mit 100mm gabel zusammen, also nicht ganz das was du deinem kleinen aufbautest. meine große ist aktuell 9 und 150cm. habe einen chinarahmen mit 15,5" bestellt, weiß aber noch nicht ob der für den viel zu günstigen preis jemals bei mir eintreffen wird.
ich hoffe ich komme nah an 10/11kg, ohne mich finanziell zu verausgaben.
aktueller stand:
LRS:
Sun Ringle Charger Pro SL 27,5/ 650B + Bremsscheiben + Sram 11-fach Kassette ausm bikemarkt




rahmen, falls er jemals kommt:





kurbel: frisch verzollt und hoffentlich in den nächsten tagen bei mir zu hause




gabel: rs tk30 100mm, ggf. noch eine weichere feder, wenn notwendig...




mal schauen was noch so kommt. ich versuche mich wenig einzimischen und wir werden sehen, welche farben noch so auftauchen 

geplant ist 1x11 mit shimano shifter und schaltwerk. wenn es günstig und kindertauglich etwas von sram gibt, wird es eben diese marke.

aktuell habe ich noch ein olles 2013 shimano 395 set, bzw auch noch eine 2013/14er slx bremse für vorn im keller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (11. Oktober 2021)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> was ist es für ein rahmen?


Commencal Meta HT JR 27,5


----------



## Chris_DH (21. Oktober 2021)

VPACE Moritz 27,5 2.0 Custom 🚀


----------



## black-panther (24. Oktober 2021)




----------



## sympho (26. Oktober 2021)




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (26. Oktober 2021)

Hallo in die Runde, 

mein 7 jähriger Sohnemann fährt seit zwei Wochen 26er. Er ist kurz davor die 130cm zu erreichen. 
Haben ein 5 Jahre altes 26er des tschechischen Herstellers Superior geschenkt bekommen, Model Fly 26.
Sitzrohrlänge mit 30,5cm schön kurz. 
Rahmen hat keine Federgabelgeo und wog in Serienausstattung 10,5kg.
Aufgebaut war es mit einer 1x9 Shimano Deore und Tektro V-Brake Anlage. 
Der Lack war ursprünglich neon-rot und leider durch die Sonne total ausgeblichen. 
Eigentlich wollten wir ihn dann in seiner Lieblingsfarbe pulvern lassen, mir kam dann aber die Idee ihn selbst zu entlacken und mal zu schauen wie er in "raw" wirkt. 
Mit Abbeizer eingepinselt und runter mit der Farbe. Uns gefiel er dann so gut, daß wir ihn so gelassen haben und ich begann mit dem Aufbau. 
Es kommt eine 1x10 XTR zum Einsatz. 
Hinten Kassette 11/36 und vorn an der Kania Bikes Kurbel mit 104mm LK ein 32er Blatt in oval. 
Gebremst wird mit einer Extralite V-Brake Anlage. 
LRS besteht aus Tune Naben, Sapim Speichen und Nippeln und Mavic Felgen, darüber Conti Race King Supersonic und Tubolito Schläuche. 
Platz genommen wird auf Tune Speedneedle verheiratet mit einer leichten China Carbon Stütze. 
Gelenkt wird mit einem New Ultimate Flatbar der von einem 40mm langen Extralite Vorbau gehalten wird und auf einer MOSSO Alugabel klemmt. 
Die originale Alu Gabel flog raus, da sie einen Stahlschaft hatte und 200g schwerer war. Das ganze dreht sich in einem leichten Reverse EC Steuersatz. 

Dank dieser Abspeckkur ist es bei 7,15kg gelandet, all inclusive (Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Schaltwerkschutzbügel und Seitenständer). 

Mein Sohnemann ist kaum noch vom Bike zu bekommen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. Oktober 2021)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> mein 7 jähriger Sohnemann fährt seit zwei Wochen 26er. Er ist kurz davor die 130cm zu erreichen.
> Haben ein 5 Jahre altes 26er des tschechischen Herstellers Superior geschenkt bekommen, Model Fly 26.
> ...



welche XTR ist denn das? Sieht so aktuell/neu aus.
Echt super geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (26. Oktober 2021)

Das ist zum einen der 10-fach Shifter/Trigger SL-M980, das Shadow Schaltwerk RD-M980 und die Kassette CS-M980.
Die Gruppe kam, meine ich 2011 oder 2012 auf den Markt.


----------



## maddn11 (26. Oktober 2021)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> mein 7 jähriger Sohnemann fährt seit zwei Wochen 26er. Er ist kurz davor die 130cm zu erreichen.
> Haben ein 5 Jahre altes 26er des tschechischen Herstellers Superior geschenkt bekommen, Model Fly 26.
> ...



Ein sehr schöner Aufbau, gefällt mit recht gut!
Allerdings finde ich den Speedneedle für Kinder doch recht lang und der Spacerturm vor dem Gesicht geht meiner Meinung nach ja gar nicht...


----------



## joglo (26. Oktober 2021)

Mehr brauchts oft garnicht wie ein manchmal erst auf den zweiten Blick brauchbare Basis, dann aber toll aufgebaut.
Du hast ja alles wirklich sehr genau und detailverliebt ausgewählt, schon alleine wenn ich Vorbau, Spacer oder Bremsen ansehe. Hammer 
Kannst Du mir das Modell des Spacers verraten?
Das resultiert dann auch in ein beeindruckendes Gewicht.

Einzig den Flatbar finde ich von den Bildern her mit Deinem Sohn drauf nicht so toll, etwas weniger breit und mehr Backsweep oder gar ein wenig Rise, oder schon mal etwas mehr Spacer untern Lenker statt darüber, dann müsste er nicht so mit gestreckten Armen biken. Auch Kinder mögens meistens bequem.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (26. Oktober 2021)

Was will man denn machen, er wächst ja gerade noch in das Bike rein?
Der Lenker ist doch jetzt schon deutlich über Sattelhöhe. Da brauch ich mit einem Riser nicht anfangen.
Der Flatbar hat 9 Grad Backsweep, das geht in Ordnung. 
Den Spacer unter den Vorbau geht auch nicht, da dann das Cockpit zu hoch wird.

Der Spacer ist von Extralite, sind exorbitant teuer aber auch extrem leicht.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. Oktober 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> und der Spacerturm vor dem Gesicht geht meiner Meinung nach ja gar nicht...


Sieht aus wie eine Gummihupe 😆


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (28. Oktober 2021)

"Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet..." 

Das wäre dann das nachfolgende 26er mit größerem Rahmen 35,5cm Sitzrohrlänge, quasi der Nachfolger für das Alubike in "raw" was ich oben gezeigt habe für meinen Buben. 
Ist ein Stahlrahmen aus den 90ern (Hersteller weiß ich leider nicht mehr) der ein Ritchey Replica Kleid trägt. 
1x11 XTR Schaltung. 
34er Blatt vorn, hinten 11/40Z.
Trigon Carbongabel 41,5cm EBL
Tune LRS 
Kania Bikes Kurbel mit Titan Innenlager 
Shannon Stütze mit Speedneedle 
KCNC VB1 V-Brake Anlage
China Carbon Lenker und leichter Vorbau 
Reverse EC Steuersatz

8,4kg komplett (ohne Trinkflasche) 

Der Rahmen ist allerdings sackschwer, wiegt allein, nackig, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 2,5kg.


----------



## Sh1n3 (29. Oktober 2021)

Ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen und habe vorausschauend für die kleine Schwester das erste Rad besorgt, welches aber erst in rund 2 Jahren Verwendung finden wird. So häufig wird das Supurb BO12 ja nun auch nicht angeboten (Meine Rechtfertigung...)
Aussage der großen Schwester: also darf ich das bis dahin doch bestimmt fahren Papa, oder? (N + 1 )


----------



## StefanMB (29. Oktober 2021)

Finde ich super  ... Du warst wohl scheinbar nur ein paar Minuten schneller als ich 🤜😆

VG viel Spaß


----------



## Agent00 (31. Oktober 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Das letzte Rad, das man noch als Kinderrad bezeichnen kann, eigentlich ist es ein vollwertiges 27,5er Enduro, der Bub ist aber halt erst 11 Jahre alt:
> Anhang anzeigen 1352685Anhang anzeigen 1352686Anhang anzeigen 1352687Anhang anzeigen 1352688Anhang anzeigen 1352689
> Leider war das Rad in Serie mit 14kg schwer und nicht soo stimmig von der Ausstattung, dass ich nochmal etwa 800€ investieren musste, bis es 12,3kg hatte und alles tauglich ist.





mick_1978! schrieb:


> Und wieder eins fertig. Schaltwerk kommt bei Verfügbarkeit noch ein anderes drauf.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1327390
> 
> ...


Was wiegtn sowas? Welche Größe ist das? 20"??


----------



## Agent00 (31. Oktober 2021)

Yeti06 schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> da will ich auch mal das Bike meiner Tochter präsentieren. Es ist ein Kubike 24" in Pink Glitzer mit Deore Scheibenbremen und als Klingel dient eine klassische Originale Hügi Nabe


"Klingel"😂😂
Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberfoerster (31. Oktober 2021)




----------



## TTurboo (31. Oktober 2021)




----------



## tjm_ (31. Oktober 2021)

Sh1n3 schrieb:


> Ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen und habe vorausschauend für die kleine Schwester das erste Rad besorgt, welches aber erst in rund 2 Jahren Verwendung finden wird. So häufig wird das Supurb BO12 ja nun auch nicht angeboten (Meine Rechtfertigung...)
> Aussage der großen Schwester: also darf ich das bis dahin doch bestimmt fahren Papa, oder? (N + 1 )


Wenn das Bo12, eines der allerkleinsten Fahrräder überhaupt, in etwa zwei Jahren passen wird -- darf man dann noch zum Nachwuchs gratulieren? Kann die überhaupt schon krabbeln?

Und ich dachte, mit ca. einen Jahr Lagerzeit würde ich frühzeitig handeln...

t.


----------



## mick_1978! (1. November 2021)

Agent00 schrieb:


> Was wiegtn sowas? Welche Größe ist das? 20"??


Ja, die beiden sind uralte Scott Nitrous JR in 20".
Gewicht liegt je nachdem bei knappen 10,3 kg.
Ohne jetzt wirklich auf Leichtbau zu achten.

Im Vergleich dazu liegt das 24er Specialized meiner Tochter bei 10,9 kg mit Stahlfederdämpfer, Sun Single Track und Hope Naben. Das einzige aus Carbon sind die Spacer. 😂


----------



## Sh1n3 (1. November 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Wenn das Bo12, eines der allerkleinsten Fahrräder überhaupt, in etwa zwei Jahren passen wird -- darf man dann noch zum Nachwuchs gratulieren? Kann die überhaupt schon krabbeln?
> 
> Und ich dachte, mit ca. einen Jahr Lagerzeit würde ich frühzeitig handeln...
> 
> t.


Der Suchauftrag war tatsächlich noch vom ersten Kind gespeichert 
Habe mich damals aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit jedoch scheinbar aufgrund genau deines Threads im Cargo-Forum für ein Woom 2 entschieden. Haben den Kauf in keinster Weise bereut, als ich dann aber mal ein Supurb in der Hand hatte und meine jetzt "große" drauf saß, wusste ich, dass die zweite soeines mal bekommen soll 

Ich habe nachgerechnet, es wird wohl schon in 1 1/2 Jahren soweit sein
Und ja, sie robbt schon fleißig durch die Gegend


----------



## tjm_ (1. November 2021)

Sh1n3 schrieb:


> Der Suchauftrag war tatsächlich noch vom ersten Kind gespeichert
> Habe mich damals aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit jedoch scheinbar aufgrund genau deines Threads im Cargo-Forum für ein Woom 2 entschieden. Haben den Kauf in keinster Weise bereut, als ich dann aber mal ein Supurb in der Hand hatte und meine jetzt "große" drauf saß, wusste ich, dass die zweite soeines mal bekommen soll
> 
> Ich habe nachgerechnet, es wird wohl schon in 1 1/2 Jahren soweit sein
> Und ja, sie robbt schon fleißig durch die Gegend


Das Woom 2 gefällt mir tatsächlich mit niedrigerem Lenker noch deutlich besser. Das Kind fand es auch super, weil damit das ganze Fahrrad kleiner wurde. Jetzt ist es aber schon wieder rausgewachsen...




t.


----------



## black-panther (1. November 2021)

Ka, ob das in Deutschland auch so ist, aber in Österreich ist so ein (mMn ungerechtfertigter) Hype um die Dinger, dass sie auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt teils teurer gehandelt werden als beim Neukauf, ist so'ne Art Statussymbol schon... 
Nebst Optik und Geo kommt so'n Woom bei uns schon deswegen nicht ins Haus...


----------



## P3 Killa (2. November 2021)

Hier mal unser Ransom 600.
Gegenüber der Serienausstattung haben wir folgendes geändert.

Laufradsatz mit ARC Naben, Sapim D-Light und ZTR Arch Felgen, der originale Satz hatte fast 2300g.
Die Bremsen wurden gegen Magura MT Trail getauscht.
Kassette wurde eine ZTTO in Gold.
Lenker haben wir einen Dodici Carbon mit ESI Griffen dran gemacht. Außerdem noch den hebel der Sattelstütze gewechselt.

Die Gabel war leider innen trocken...
Nicht mal die Schaumstoff Ringe in den Abstreifern hatten einen Tropfen Öl.

Gespart haben wir mit den Umbauten jetzt knapp 1700g.


----------



## mjt-bike (3. November 2021)

Naloo Hill Bill 20, annähernd Serienzustand, nur die Reifen und Schläuche wurden getauscht, Gewicht jetzt 8,1kg, vorher 8,6kg. Mit 4,5 Jahren und 110 cm wurde jetzt der Sattel erstmals höhergestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Witwit (3. November 2021)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> was ist es für ein rahmen?
> ich stopple gerade ein hardtail mit 100mm gabel zusammen, also nicht ganz das was du deinem kleinen aufbautest. meine große ist aktuell 9 und 150cm. habe einen chinarahmen mit 15,5" bestellt, weiß aber noch nicht ob der für den viel zu günstigen preis jemals bei mir eintreffen wird.
> ich hoffe ich komme nah an 10/11kg, ohne mich finanziell zu verausgaben.
> aktueller stand:
> ...


Cool! Wie jung ist denn der/die Junior(a)? Überlege das Gleiche mit meinem "Großen" mal zu machen. Habe noch einen 26er XC Fully in der Garage liegen den man in ein paar Jährchen mal aufbauen kann. Der Große ist 7


----------



## kreisbremser (3. November 2021)

DerBaer schrieb:


> Cool! Wie jung ist denn der/die Junior(a)? Überlege das Gleiche mit meinem "Großen" mal zu machen. Habe noch einen 26er XC Fully in der Garage liegen den man in ein paar Jährchen mal aufbauen kann. Der Große ist 7


9 und 150cm.
der rahmen kam bisher nicht an. ich hol mir gerade das geld über die kreditkarte zurück. habe bei ebay einen 420mm rahmen geordert und warte sehnsüchtig auf die federgabel. ansonsten sind alle teile da. räder liegen noch auf halben weg und werden am we abgeholt.
wenn du fragen hast, gern pn 
übrigens stamme ich aus einer langen ahnenreihe von fototalenten 
EDIT:
hab, so glaube ich, alles aus bc, bucht, ali und bikemarkt zusammen und liege aktuell bei ca. 700 
ist ok (meine frau wird es niemals erfahren  )
bremsen br395/6 liegen noch auf halde und den weißen sattel hab ich irgendwann ebenfalls bei ali oder ebay gekauft...


----------



## AndiFu (12. November 2021)

Ich klinke mich mal mit dem aktuellen Bike meines Herrn Sohnes ein.
Ein Scott Scale RC 24 Baujahr 2016.
Der Neuaufbau wurde im September fertig und löste kurz vorm siebten Geburtstag 
sein Orbea MX20 Team Disc (custom) ab.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (15. November 2021)

Ich hatte ein paar Posts weiter oben, eine Seite zurück, das erste 26er meines 7-jährigen Sohnemanns vorgestellt. Gewicht lag bei 7,15kg.
Wir konnten noch eine Carbonstarrgabel beisteuern. Ich habe sie entlackt, mit Alucantisockeln ausgestattet und die IS2000 Disc Aufnahme sowie eine Leitungshalterung entfernt. Somit fielen nochmals 165g. 
Gewicht liegt jetzt ganz knapp unter 7kg. 
Gewicht der Gabel beträgt 451g.

Gruß, 
Stefan


----------



## maddn11 (15. November 2021)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein paar Posts weiter oben, eine Seite zurück, das erste 26er meines 7-jährigen Sohnemanns vorgestellt. Gewicht lag bei 7,15kg.
> Wir konnten noch eine Carbonstarrgabel beisteuern. Ich habe sie entlackt, mit Alucantisockeln ausgestattet und die IS2000 Disc Aufnahme sowie eine Leitungshalterung entfernt. Somit fielen nochmals 165g.
> Gewicht liegt jetzt ganz knapp unter 7kg.
> Gewicht der Gabel beträgt 451g.
> ...


In deinem ursprünglichen Post hattest du 8,4kg geschrieben, für ein Stahlrad schon wenig. Aber jetzt gleich unter 7kg, das ist schon sensationell…


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (15. November 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> In deinem ursprünglichen Post hattest du 8,4kg geschrieben, für ein Stahlrad schon wenig. Aber jetzt gleich unter 7kg, das ist schon sensationell…


Weiter oben, ist das gleiche Rad nur mit silberner Alu Gabel. Das blaue Stahlbike hat schon lang die Carbonstarrgabel drin und dient als Nachfolger des silbernen Alubikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (29. November 2021)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> 9 und 150cm.
> der rahmen kam bisher nicht an. ich hol mir gerade das geld über die kreditkarte zurück. habe bei ebay einen 420mm rahmen geordert und warte sehnsüchtig auf die federgabel. ansonsten sind alle teile da. räder liegen noch auf halben weg und werden am we abgeholt.
> wenn du fragen hast, gern pn
> übrigens stamme ich aus einer langen ahnenreihe von fototalenten
> ...


fast fertig...


----------



## Herge2000 (30. November 2021)

Keines Update der Laufräder (http://bike-laedle.de/) war dann doch mal nötig.
(Vorher: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-die-bikes-eurer-kleinen-galerie.558817/post-16775729)


----------



## Agent00 (1. Dezember 2021)

Ganz klein..




Umbaufred: 





__





						PUKY LR-M 10" Laufrad Tuning Umbau/Neulack Nasslack in Oilslick/Rainbow-Effekt.. Gewichtstuning?^^
					

Hallo,   nachdem ich kürzlich nicht um ein 12" Scool PedeX Laufrad in Oilslick herum kam, was allerdings für die eigentliche Nutzung noch ungefähr 3-5cm zu hoch ist, habe ich mich kurzerhand entschlossen, unser altes, relativ ramponiertes Puky Laufrad ein wenig zu tunen. LOL  Bei meinem letzten...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## ollo (4. Dezember 2021)

Die neue 26 Zoll Maschine vom kleinen Mitbewohner  .... das Projekt besteht zu 95% aus gebraucht zusammengekauften Teilen oder vorhandenen und umgebauten oder "renovierten" Teilen.
Der Rahmen ist eigentlich für 27.5 Zoll vorgesehen hat also noch Luft nach oben wenn der Junge Mann so weiter wächst.

An dieser stelle noch mal Dank an @kurbeltom   für das schnelle und professionelle Kurbel kürzen und an die Verkäufer aus dem Bikemarkt, die klasse Ware zu gut verhandelten Preisen rausgerückt haben  
und Natürlich an den kleinen Mitschrauber der hier sein Montagedebut absolviert hat 

Mit allen geraffel 11,8 KG


----------



## kreisbremser (4. Dezember 2021)

sieht nach spaß aus.
welchen sattel fährt dein mitbewohner  ? darf ich fragen wo du preislich gelandet bist?


----------



## ollo (4. Dezember 2021)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> sieht nach spaß aus.
> welchen sattel fährt dein mitbewohner  ? darf ich fragen wo du preislich gelandet bist?



ja hat er auch und die Federelemente sprechen auch mit knapp 40 Kg und 3 Grad Außentemperatur gut an .

Preislich waren mal 1300 veranschlagt...... waren ..... dann kamen verschwundene Pakete von Verkäufern, Pressfitlager Umbau der nicht zu realisieren war, doppelte Beschaffung von Kurbeln und Bremsen usw. dazu und irgendwann wie bisher bei jedem Meiner Aufbauten, hackte dann auch die Preisbremse aus  .... ich warte noch auf güldene Kettenblattschrauben und Kurbelverschlussschraube , you Know.🥳

Punkt um, ich gehe mal von 1600 aus .
Der Sattel ist ein (185g) 
CUBE KIDS MTB Sattel - Natural Fit - black​


----------



## twincam (6. Dezember 2021)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollten wir ihn dann in seiner Lieblingsfarbe pulvern lassen, mir kam dann aber die Idee ihn selbst zu entlacken und mal zu schauen wie er in "raw" wirkt.
> Mit Abbeizer eingepinselt und runter mit der Farbe. Uns gefiel er dann so gut, daß wir ihn so gelassen haben und ich begann mit dem Aufbau.


Hi, könntest du mir sagen, welchen Abbeizer du dafür genommen hast? 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## MarkusL (9. Dezember 2021)

Pünktlich zu Weihnachten eingetroffen!
Ein 2022er Scott Scale RC 400 für meinen 5 1/2 jährigen Patensohn:





Für alle, die (wie ich es lange war) mit der Größe unsicher sind: Auf dem Bild ist die Satteloberkante 54 cm über dem senkrecht nach unten stehenden Pedal.

Und hier der Vollständigkeit halber noch das Gewicht, fahrfertig, "out of the box":


----------



## Robby2107 (9. Dezember 2021)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Pünktlich zu Weihnachten eingetroffen!
> Ein 2022er Scott Spark RC 400 für meinen 5 1/2 jährigen Patensohn:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1385279
> ...


Abend, 

bin gerade am schauen nach dem Radl. 
Finde aber nur das Scale RC 400 bei Scott.


----------



## MarkusL (9. Dezember 2021)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> bin gerade am schauen nach dem Radl.
> Finde aber nur das Scale RC 400 bei Scott.


Hab’s korrigiert. Ich verwechsle die Namen öfters mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euro910 (9. Dezember 2021)

https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-scale-rc-400-bike?article=286609222
		


müsste doch das hier sein, oder ?


----------



## MarkusL (9. Dezember 2021)

euro910 schrieb:


> müsste doch das hier sein, oder ?


Exakt.


----------



## sammy12300 (24. Dezember 2021)

So, 1,5 Jahre alt,


 jetzt geht's langsam los.
Commencal Ramones 12. Gewicht 4,2 kg. Rahmen und Gabel sind halt bleischwer, aber mit Scheibenbremse gibt's halt nix anderes und wir wohnen sehr hügelig.


----------



## Hellspawn (25. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin neidisch auf die Werkstatt. Aber hängen da 3 gleiche Akkuschrauber? Warum?


----------



## sammy12300 (25. Dezember 2021)

Danke,
mich nervt es total, wenn ich Bits oder Bohrer beim arbeiten (mit Holz) wechseln muss. Einfach den passenden Schrauber mit dem richtigen Bohrer, Senker und Bit in die Hand nehmen ist Klasse. Die kleinen Metabo Akkubohrer können fast alles und sind oft günstig für unter 100 Euro zu haben. Noch ist auch nicht alles fertig, aber es wird👍


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (25. Dezember 2021)

Suchtst du evtl noch einen 41jährigen Adoptivsohn?😁


----------



## kreisbremser (25. Dezember 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Suchtst du evtl noch einen 41jährigen Adoptivsohn?😁


nimm mich. ich bin erst pfirsich jahre alt


----------



## din_format (25. Dezember 2021)

Nur wegen der Werkstatt? Ihr wisst ja, die Kinder dürfen da nur unter Aufsicht rein 👆


----------



## sammy12300 (25. Dezember 2021)

Dabei habt ihr den Rest noch gar nicht gesehen.😉 Ganz zu schweigen von der Garage für Auto und Fahrradschrauberei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberfoerster (25. Dezember 2021)

Mach’s nich so spannend…zeig bitte!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. Dezember 2021)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> So, 1,5 Jahre alt,Anhang anzeigen 1392342 jetzt geht's langsam los.
> Commencal Ramones 12. Gewicht 4,2 kg. Rahmen und Gabel sind halt bleischwer, aber mit Scheibenbremse gibt's halt nix anderes und wir wohnen sehr hügelig.Anhang anzeigen 1392340Anhang anzeigen 1392341


Taugen die Swiss Tools Schraubendreher Sätze was?
Bitte gerne mehr Tools Bilder in unseren Tooltime Thread.


----------



## vw155 (26. Dezember 2021)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Dabei habt ihr den Rest noch gar nicht gesehen.😉 Ganz zu schweigen von der Garage für Auto und Fahrradschrauberei


Zeig her!


----------



## Witwit (26. Dezember 2021)

Den Junior glücklich gemacht zu Weihnachten. Der kann es kaum erwarten die Trails zur rocken
Müssen nur noch vernünftige Reifen drauf und die Gabel richtig eingestellt werden


----------



## MoritzFR (9. Januar 2022)

Hier mal unsere neueste Errungenschaft:
Vpace Moritz 2.0 in 26“
Sind gespannt wie sich das Geschoss fährt. Testfahrt ist leider wegen Magen-Darm erstmal nicht möglich 🤢😞 
Eventuell hat hier jemand das selbe Rad? Sind verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einer passenden Trinkflasche, der Dämpfer schleift leider an bisher jeder getesteten Flasche…


----------



## euro910 (9. Januar 2022)

Wenn 0,3l Flaschen ne Option sind


Scott syncros , haben wir am woom montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeder (11. Januar 2022)

Hallo, wir nutzen am Moritz 2.0 26“ das fidlock System, funktioniert sehr gut. Ich bin allerdings ratlos was einen mudfender für die manitou Gabel angeht. Vielleicht hat jemand dafür einen Tipp (Front und Heck). Viele Grüße


----------



## MoritzFR (11. Januar 2022)

Keeder schrieb:


> Hallo, wir nutzen am Moritz 2.0 26“ das fidlock System, funktioniert sehr gut. Ich bin allerdings ratlos was einen mudfender für die manitou Gabel angeht. Vielleicht hat jemand dafür einen Tipp (Front und Heck). Viele Grüße


Super danke für den Tipp. Das ist dann die Twist 450, richtig? Mudfender habe ich schon überlegt selbst einen zuzuschneiden…

Grüße


----------



## Keeder (11. Januar 2022)

MoritzFR schrieb:


> Super danke für den Tipp. Das ist dann die Twist 450, richtig? Mudfender habe ich schon überlegt selbst einen zuzuschneiden…
> 
> Grüße


Ja 450 ml. Habe an der Front schon einiges durchprobiert. Durch die Gabelbrücke hinten Habe ich bisher nichts stimmiges gefunden, Auch der Support von Manitu konnte nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## MoritzFR (11. Januar 2022)

Keeder schrieb:


> Ja 450 ml. Habe an der Front schon einiges durchprobiert. Durch die Gabelbrücke hinten Habe ich bisher nichts stimmiges gefunden, Auch der Support von Manitu konnte nicht weiterhelfen.


Interessant, in einem Testbericht wurde davon berichtet dass das Fidlock-System am Dämpfer kratzt....


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (11. Januar 2022)

Was schlägt vpace vor …. Zum Thema Trinkflasche ?


----------



## MoritzFR (11. Januar 2022)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Was schlägt vpace vor …. Zum Thema Trinkflasche ?


Das fidlock System… 
Hier der Link zum Testbericht in dem das Problem beschrieben wird: 

https://enduro-mtb.com/vpace-moritz26-test/


----------



## Keeder (12. Januar 2022)

MoritzFR schrieb:


> Das fidlock System…
> Hier der Link zum Testbericht in dem das Problem beschrieben wird:
> 
> https://enduro-mtb.com/vpace-moritz26-test/


Also, hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut. Beim Einfedern schleift es minimal. Die Flasche ist flexibel und die Magnethalterung hält bombenfest. Ich teile die Meinung des Testberichts nicht.


----------



## nik (12. Januar 2022)

Es kommt drauf an, wie und wo der Dämpfer auf die Flasche drückt. Mein altes Liteville 301 mit Fox X2 hat mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter von oben auf die Flasche gedrückt. Nach einer (!) Fahrt hatte die Flasche unten an den kantigen Ausschnitten, in denen der Magnet, sitzt einen Riss. Ich würde es dennoch testen und beobachten.


----------



## Mircwidu (12. Januar 2022)

Keeder schrieb:


> Also, hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut. Beim Einfedern schleift es minimal. Die Flasche ist flexibel und die Magnethalterung hält bombenfest. Ich teile die Meinung des Testberichts nicht.


Kannst du den Halter drehen? Dann sollte er weiter oben sein. Beachte aber das auch an der Flasche der Halte gedreht werden muss. Hab ich zumindest mal gelesen, da die mit unterschiedlicher Polarität arbeiten.


----------



## olsche (16. Januar 2022)

Keeder schrieb:


> Hallo, wir nutzen am Moritz 2.0 26“ das fidlock System, funktioniert sehr gut. Ich bin allerdings ratlos was einen mudfender für die manitou Gabel angeht. Vielleicht hat jemand dafür einen Tipp (Front und Heck). Viele Grüße


Der hier:





						Schutzblech Radsport MTB vorne leicht und kompakt 26, 27,5, 29 Zoll
					

Schutzblech Radsport MTB vorne leicht und kompakt 26, 27,5, 29 Zoll. Dieses leichte Schutzblech für 26 bis 29 Zoll Fahrräder schützt Augen und Gesicht beim Cross Country Mountainbiken vor Schlammspritzern des Vorderrads. Nur €2.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TWQ (17. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
dann zeig ich "Unseres" auch mal.
Scott Spark 20" mit 24" Spinner und 
ein paar kleineren weiteren Änderungen.
10 Gang GX. China Luftdämpfer, Scheibenbremsen vorn und 
hinten (mit A2 Adapter)
Zwergi war zufrieden. Ist jetzt aber rausgewachsen und diese
Woche wird hoffentlich der Nachfolger fertig.
Scott Spark 24" mit 26" Gabel mit Winkelsteuersatz.
Mullet Aufbau 26 vorne 24 hinten.
11 Gang GX Schaltung und ein paar weiteren Änderungen.
Bilder werde ich dann auch noch einstellen.
Aber jetzt mal das 20 Zoll


----------



## Schnegge (17. Januar 2022)

TWQ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dann zeig ich "Unseres" auch mal.
> Scott Spark 20" mit 24" Spinner und
> ein paar kleineren weiteren Änderungen.
> ...


Sattelposition und hohe Front sehen irgendwie unbequem aus... Aber wenn er Spass damit hatte ist ok. Aber bitte Lenkerstopfen rein machen...


----------



## federwech (18. Januar 2022)

Habe für den 10 jährigen Junior ein Low Budget 26" Fully getüdelt.
Basis ist ein originales Cube XC Pro aus 2004.

Hier im Originalzustand:




Die Planung war, das bike technisch etwas mehr in die Gegenwart zu holen. Vermutlich wird das bike viel zum Springen und tendentiell eher bergab genutzt. Dafür wird an der Geometrie noch etwas gedreht 
Zugeständnis an den Junior war ne neue Farbe in Pulver.

So isses nu geworden: Wie gesagt, kleine Modifikationen stehen noch aus:



Aktuell ist ne Dämpferaufnahme in Arbeit, die die Geometrie noch etwas flacher machen wird, zum Ausgleich muss der Sattel nach vorne. Möglicherweise lässt sich einfach die Stütze um 180° drehen, versuch ich mal....Die alte Hayes macht noch einen guten Eindruck, sollte die aber nicht mehr gut sein, hab ich noch ne ältere Guide R in der Kiste. Für den Floh mit nicht mal 35 kg sollte das alles ne Weile halten. Am Besten für die beiden Brüder auch noch


----------



## tomasius (29. Januar 2022)

Pünktlich zum 5. Geburtstag und leider auch zur Quarantäne fertig! 👍🙁

Eine Indoor-Runde durch das Wohnzimmer war aber möglich. 😉





Tom 👍


----------



## black-panther (29. Januar 2022)

Träumchen!


----------



## tomasius (29. Januar 2022)

black-panther schrieb:


> Träumchen!


Danke! Aber natürlich kein Zaskar. 😉


----------



## EffEm (1. Februar 2022)

Nach langer Wartezeit für ein Vpace Moritz hab ich mich dann für das Cube Stereo 240 Pro entschieden und es auch noch zum alten Preis bekommen. Ist echt ein sehr schönes Bike


----------



## helmsp (1. Februar 2022)

Kids von der Schule abgeholt.
Papas Rad, 6-Jährige, 4-Jährige.


----------



## Tobstar23 (7. Februar 2022)

@tomasius Geiles Teil! Ist richtig gut geworden. Gute Besserung für Euch, damit bald ne echte Probefahrt folgen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (7. Februar 2022)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> @tomasius Geiles Teil! Ist richtig gut geworden. Gute Besserung für Euch, damit bald ne echte Probefahrt folgen kann.


Danke! 👍
Die erste Probefahrt war richtig gut. Kalt, nass und matschig! 😉













Tom 👍


----------



## Chamaeleon (8. Februar 2022)

Hier ein kleiner Auszug unserer Kinderfahrräder:

YT Wicked Pro, 26", Größe S:




Vorn: Propain Yuma 24" (Prototyp, 150/160 mm)
Hinten: Ghost Dirt 24"



Weitere Bikes in Kinderbesitz:
Specialized Stumpjumper, 26", M
Specialized RipRock, 24"
KHE Dirtbike, 26"

*Und hier die Bikes im Einsatz:*


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG92jQ5UvBlhz6Dap0CW2JQ


----------



## din_format (8. Februar 2022)

Schon witzig, wie heute Bikes die vor ein paar Jahren noch für kleine Erwachsene gedacht waren, heute  mit ein paar Anpassungen wunderbar für Kinder funktionieren.

Das schwarze Cube Sting fuhr früher meine Frau (keine Sorge hat einen adäquaten Ersatz bekommen). Jetzt fährts mit 24 Laufrädern, kurzen Kurbeln und Flatforce Vorbau meine 9 jährige Tochter. Schön dass das Rad auch noch ein wenig mitwachsen kann.

Das hellblaue Cube Sting ist was aktuelles, der 29“ Rahmen mit 26“ Laufrädern und ebenfalls passenden Kurbeln und Flatforce auf meinen 12 jährigen angepasst. Je nach dem wie schnell er wächst passt das mit Glück vielleicht auch 2 Sommer lang.


----------



## MoritzFR (11. Februar 2022)

Um nochmal auf das Thema Trinkflasche am VPACE Moritz 2.0 26" zurück zu kommen. 
Das Fidlock System mit 450ml passt nicht! Jeder der behauptet das würde gehen, geht meiner Meinung nach einen nicht zu akzeptierenden Kompromiss ein. Der Hebel des Dämpfers schleift/drückt beim einfedern in die Flasche, und das nicht zu knapp. Das kann ja wohl kaum Sinn der Sache sein... 
Wir haben uns etwas unkonventionell Abhilfe geschaffen. Habe ein 3D Modell konstruiert und im 3D-Drucker ausgedruckt. Magnete aus dem Original ausgebaut und in das neue Modell eingeklebt, die Halterung sitzt jetzt dadurch ein paar Millimeter weiter oben im Rahmen. Schleift nicht mehr am Dämpfer und funktioniert tadellos! Falls jemand das Modell möchte, einfach bei mir melden...


----------



## AxelF1977 (14. Februar 2022)

EARLY RIDER  leicht umgebaut und angepasst. Dieses Jahr wird es etwas farbiger, der werte Herr Sohn möchte rotes Elox, nachdem er farbiges Elox an meinem Indian gesehen hat

Rote Bremsen, Steuersatz. Eine andere Kurbel soll auch noch ran, eine schwarze. Nachdem die Vorbesitzer das Bike wenig pfleglich behandelt hatten, sind alle Schrauben gegen welche aus Titan getauscht


----------



## AnAx (14. Februar 2022)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> EARLY RIDER  leicht umgebaut und angepasst. Dieses Jahr wird es etwas farbiger, der werte Herr Sohn möchte rotes Elox, nachdem er farbiges Elox an meinem Indian gesehen hat
> 
> Rote Bremsen, Steuersatz. Eine andere Kurbel soll auch noch ran, eine schwarze. Nachdem die Vorbesitzer das Bike wenig pfleglich behandelt hatten, sind alle Schrauben gegen welche aus Titan getauscht



Ich könnte noch rote Bremshebel rumliegen haben, dürften wenn dann so ähnliche sein:



Waren auch auf dem Kinderrad, also sind bestimmt Kratzer dran. Ich schaue morgen mal nach, wenn die interessant sein könnten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxelF1977 (14. Februar 2022)

AnAx schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch rote Bremshebel rumliegen haben, dürften wenn dann so ähnliche sein:
> Anhang anzeigen 1420693
> Waren auch auf dem Kinderrad, also sind bestimmt Kratzer dran. Ich schaue morgen mal nach, wenn die interessant sein könnten?


Klar, guck mal bitte nach. Kratzer machen nichts, auch bei Neuen würde mein Sohn schnell Kratzer machen. Kinderrad halt. 

Danke Dir


----------



## Colt__Seavers (14. Februar 2022)

AnAx schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch rote Bremshebel rumliegen haben, dürften wenn dann so ähnliche sein:
> Anhang anzeigen 1420693
> Waren auch auf dem Kinderrad, also sind bestimmt Kratzer dran. Ich schaue morgen mal nach, wenn die interessant sein könnten?


Wenn du die findest könnte man die folgenden V-brakes dazu nehmen:








						16.65US $ 10% OFF|Litepro Folding Bike Ultralight V Brake Caliper Long/short Arm 108mm 82mm Aluminum Alloy Fold Bicycle Brake Part - Bicycle Brake - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				



Extra kurze Arme.
Sonst noch rote Sattelklemme, Pedale.
Kurbel einfach schwarz lackieren mit Molotow Premium.


----------



## AxelF1977 (14. Februar 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Wenn du die findest könnte man die folgenden V-brakes dazu nehmen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi @Colt__Seavers (ich liebe die Serie) 

Danke für die super Tipps. Die Litepro V-Brakes habe ich in rot schon gesucht. Danke! 

Sattel Klemme hatte ich vergessen, die kommt auch noch, stimmt. 

Nach Moltow Premium Google Ich mal, kenne ich noch nicht. Aber eine gute Alternative zu einer neuen Kurbel. 

Hatte hier jetzt gar nicht mit so viel Feedback gerechnet  😃


----------



## Rippster (16. Februar 2022)

Das neu aufgebaute BMC für meine Tochter (8 Jahre)
BMC TE04 26 Zoll in XS von ca. 2011 Upgrades RS Recon Silver Air und Umbau auf 1 x 9. Neuer kurzer Vorbau und fertig. Ich denke das wird ne spaßige Saison.


----------



## Tobstar23 (19. Februar 2022)

Die GTs meiner Töchter.


----------



## Evotrf (18. März 2022)

Hi,

Wollte Euch hier mal das neue Bike meines Großen vorstellen. Nachdem es ja quasi unmöglich war ein Moritz für die diesjährige Kommunion meines 9-jährigen zu bekommen, habe  ich mich für ein verfügbares Jeffsy Primus 24 entschieden. 

Als Veränderungen kamen bereits Rocket Rons tubeless und eine vom @kurbeltom gekürzte Sram NX Kurbel zum Einsatz. 

Freue mich schon auf die Übergabe und den ersten Ausflug in den nahegelegenen Bikepark um die Ecke. 

Bike macht nen echt geilen Eindruck. Hätte ich in dem Alter auch gerne gehabt.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (18. März 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

auch mein mittlerer Sohnemann, er passt noch nicht auf das Radl, aber besser man ist vorbereitet, hat nun ein 20"er bekommen.
In Originalzustand wog das 27 Jahre alte Bike 11kg mit 2kg schwerer Ballistic Federgabel.
Nun, nach Papas Kur kommt es noch auf 5,7kg.
Es gibt noch hier und da etwas zu tun, es ist ja noch ein Jahr Zeit, schätze ich.
Ein Titan Schaltwerkschutzbügel soll noch vors XTR 972er.
Blaue Akzente soll das Sw noch bekommen, war halt vorher in einem anderen Projekt verbaut.

Hat mir auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht, mich auch mal an so einem kleinen Bike auszutoben.
Extralite und Federleicht machen schon coole Komponenten.

Liebe Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Daniel_de_foe (18. März 2022)

Gibst denn dazu einen Aufbauthread? Und was ist vom alten Rad übrig geblieben? Ventilkappen, Endhülsen?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (18. März 2022)

Daniel_de_foe schrieb:


> Gibst denn dazu einen Aufbauthread? Und was ist vom alten Rad übrig geblieben? Ventilkappen, Endhülsen?


Hallo Daniel,

vom alten Rad ist außer dem IBS (Innovative Bike Systems) Titan Rahmen (920g nackig ohne alles) nichts übrig geblieben.
Es war mit 2kg Ballistic Federgabel, Shimano MJ2 child use Kinder Schaltbremsgruppe aus den 90ern und weiteren nicht erwähnenswerten schweren Teilen ausgestattet.
Aufbaufaden gibt es keinen. Meine kamen nie besonders gut an, da ich sehr gern neue und alte Dinge kombiniere. 
Diesen Geschmack teilen nicht viele. Ich zeig gern mal ein Bild, aber die Mühe mit der Doku gebe ich mir nicht mehr, wenn man dann teilweise beleidigt wird. 
Wer etwas zum Bike wissen möchte, kann gern fragen, Gewichte habe ich da und Fotos von vielen Teilen auf der Waage gibt es natürlich auch. 

LG, 
Stefan


----------



## Sh1n3 (18. März 2022)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> auch mein mittlerer Sohnemann, er passt noch nicht auf das Radl, aber besser man ist vorbereitet, hat nun ein 20"er bekommen.
> In Originalzustand wog das 27 Jahre alte Bike 11kg mit 2kg schwerer Ballistic Federgabel.
> ...


Ich finde es optisch wunderschön und das Gewicht ist auch eine Ansage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxelF1977 (18. März 2022)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> auch mein mittlerer Sohnemann, er passt noch nicht auf das Radl, aber besser man ist vorbereitet, hat nun ein 20"er bekommen.
> In Originalzustand wog das 27 Jahre alte Bike 11kg mit 2kg schwerer Ballistic Federgabel.
> ...


Ein tolles Bikes, sehr gelungen. Krasses Gewicht! Damit wer er viel Spaß haben, wenn er drauf passt.



octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Aufbaufaden gibt es keinen. Meine kamen nie besonders gut an, da ich sehr gern neue und alte Dinge kombiniere.
> Diesen Geschmack teilen nicht viele. Ich zeig gern mal ein Bild, aber die Mühe mit der Doku gebe ich mir nicht mehr, wenn man dann teilweise beleidigt wird.


Ich mache Aufbaufaden, um mich selber irgendwann mal daran zu erinnern, welche Mühe und Liebe in die Aufbauten geflossen sind. 
Beleidigungen haben in so etwas nichts zu suchen, echt traurig was hier im Forum los ist teilweise. Aber lasse Dich doch davon nicht abhalten. Es gibt sicherlich genug User die den Aufbauthreat zu dem Bike gerne gelesen hätten. Ich gehöre dazu


----------



## black-panther (22. März 2022)

Sehe ich auch so.
Bei zuviel Gegenwind helfen auch wir Mods dann gern weiter


----------



## DaniT (22. März 2022)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> auch mein mittlerer Sohnemann, er passt noch nicht auf das Radl, aber besser man ist vorbereitet, hat nun ein 20"er bekommen.
> In Originalzustand wog das 27 Jahre alte Bike 11kg mit 2kg schwerer Ballistic Federgabel.
> ...


So eine krasse Kiste und mit sooo viel Liebe hergerichtet, wer schimpft kann gern bei mir rum kommen, das ist Hobby und Fahrrad gewordenen Kinderliebe, wer das nicht versteht.
Und absolut, hättest Du mit Deinem tollen Aufbau einen eigenen Thread verdient!
So ein schönes Teil!
Und mal echt krasser Kram dran ;-)
Chapeau


----------



## MarkusL (23. März 2022)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> auch mein mittlerer Sohnemann, er passt noch nicht auf das Radl, aber besser man ist vorbereitet, hat nun ein 20"er bekommen.


Zunächst: Toller Aufbau!
Mit etwas gekürztem Sitzrohr und kürzerem Sattel würde er vielleicht schon draufpassen, oder?
Der spitze Tune-Sattel sieht etwas "hinderlich" aus, um vor dem Sattel über dem Oberrohr zu stehen.


----------



## Witwit (24. März 2022)

Hi zusammen,

weiß nicht so recht, ob das hier reinpasst:
Ich bin auf der Suche nach 24er Reifen für den Trail/Gelände.
Aktuell hat der Junior die Kenda APTOR 24x1,75 auf seinem Kubikes

Danke schon mal 😃


----------



## din_format (24. März 2022)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron hatten wir auf den 24 Zöllern. Sind leicht rollen gut u d haben trotzdem gut Grip. Und so sehr teuer sind sie auch nicht.


----------



## AnAx (24. März 2022)

Sonst gibts aktuell Conti Cross King in 24x2.0 bei bike components für 9€


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (25. März 2022)

So sieht das Bike von unserer großen aus. Schon etwas umgebaut das Rad 😬.


----------



## federwech (25. März 2022)

Der vorerst finale Stand mit neu angefertigter Dämpferaufnahme und abgeflachtem LW.



Die Bremse muss sich noch beweisen, noch ist nichts eingebremst. Bisher hat das Bike den Keller nur zum Fotografieren verlassen 🤦‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillbill (25. März 2022)

Ausbaustufe 7. Geburtstag


----------



## din_format (25. März 2022)

Was wurde denn da mit den Felgen gemacht?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. März 2022)

din_format schrieb:


> Was wurde denn da mit den Felgen gemacht?


Damit sie so aussehen wie Mavic seine Crossmax, vielleicht? 
Oder es reflektiert, oder beides.


----------



## hillbill (26. März 2022)

din_format schrieb:


> Was wurde denn da mit den Felgen gemacht?


..die felgen gabs tatsächlich so ab werk, neu ist die als fox verkleidete saso


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. März 2022)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Zunächst: Toller Aufbau!
> Mit etwas gekürztem Sitzrohr und kürzerem Sattel würde er vielleicht schon draufpassen, oder?
> Der spitze Tune-Sattel sieht etwas "hinderlich" aus, um vor dem Sattel über dem Oberrohr zu stehen.


Hallo Markus,

Naja, er wird erst 3 im Juni. Ist aber auch schon ziemlich groß für sein Alter.
Ich habe noch ein noName 12" Bike und ein 14 Zöller von Kokua. Denke auf denen wird er es lernen.

Aber ja, die Geometrie ist halt "leider" alt.
Tretlager zu hoch, wie bei einem alten Downhiller.
Sitzrohr könnte kürzer sein, hab auch schon überlegt, das zu kürzen.

Alles in allem ein cooles Bike geworden, danke für eure Likes/Anerkennung 👍🏼

Liebe Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## daniel77 (2. April 2022)

Heute mal Fuhrpark Inventur gemacht. Reicht bis beide Knilche 1.50m gross sind 👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (2. April 2022)

SUPURB BO0, fährt der fast 2 jährige momentan




SUPURB BO12, bekommt der Kleine Ende April zum 2. Geburtstag




Canyon Offspring 18/16, in der Warteschlaufe für en Kleinen. Wahrscheinlich fliegt noch die sackschwere Automatix raus und es kommt ein leichteres Cockpit. Ist mir eigentlich zu schwer...




Propain Frechdax 20", mittlerweile mit 10fach X0 DH Trigger/Schaltwerk und leichter Kassette getunt. Ausserdem noch Ashima Scheiben in 160/140 und ESI in Orange drangebaut. Lenker kommt noch wie die gekürzte China Stütze auch aus Carbon. Reifen kommen noch tubeless.




Rocky Mountain Reaper im 24" Set-up, Bike der Woche letzten August. Im Gegensatz zum BdW mittlerweile mit Dropperpost und optimierter R7 MRD, sowie gröberem Fron-Pneu. Wird von unserem Grossen (fast 9) zwei- dreimal wöchentlich über die Trails gescheucht. Sehr Bikepark- und Alpen-erprobt. 26" Vpace-LRS liegt schon bereit...




Pumptrack und Street Gurke vom Grossen, Basis war ein Force Forkys 24. Aufgebaut aus der Restekiste vorletzten Dezember. Wird viel gefahren und hält auch für die City her.




Vpace Max26 vom Grossen. Hält für die seltenen XC Runden mit Papa her. Sub 8kg und durch die Ritchey Carbon-Laufräder auch verdammt schnell


----------



## din_format (2. April 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Heute mal Fuhrpark Inventur gemacht. Reicht bis beide Knilche 1.50m gross sind 👍🏻


Schick schick und gut, dass die Garage so lang ist.


----------



## drumtim85 (2. April 2022)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Die Early Rider sind echt super. Nachdem das 14er mittlerweile zu klein ist hat das Töchterchen das 16er vom großen Bruder übernommen. Hauptsache der EinhornMeerjungfrau-Aufkleber ist drauf
> Anhang anzeigen 1352054Anhang anzeigen 1352055Anhang anzeigen 1352056
> Leider sind die Skinwall VeeTires in 16 Zoll erst ab nächstes Jahr wieder lieferbar.


Töchterchens Fahrrad ist endlich fertig 😅

Die Vee crowngem sind endlich wieder in Skinwall lieferbar. Sie freut sich sehr darüber.
...Und ich mich auch 😉


----------



## black-panther (3. April 2022)

Und natürlich Babauba Unicorns


----------



## drumtim85 (3. April 2022)

black-panther schrieb:


> Und natürlich Babauba Unicorns


Ne... Das ist selbst genäht


----------



## black-panther (3. April 2022)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Ne... Das ist selbst genäht


Oh cool, schaut sehr ähnlich aus!


----------



## Albschrat (3. April 2022)

So, da die beiden Mworx ja Geschichte sind, darf ich heute den/die Nachfolger vorstellen. Eigenen Thread habe ich mir gespart, für einen Aufbau war es zu wenig herzeigbare Arbeit. Basis ist ein 2022er Cube Stereo HPC 140 Rookie. Seriengewicht war mit 13,2kg (ohne Pedale) angegeben, real waren es sogar 13,4kg. Größe ist XS (13,5“). Unpassenderweise verbaut Cube bei der Größe Kurbeln in 170er Länge… Und der Lenker von Newmen kam in 760mm. Was das soll, weiss wohl nur Cube. Kurzum, getauscht wurde:

Newmen Lenker gegen China Carbon in 620mm
Cube Sattel gegen China Carbon
Kurbel 170mm gegen 152mm
Pedale kommen von Wellgo
Griffe gegen China Kopie der Esi Grips

Aktuelles Gewicht 12,7kg inkl Pedale (!) und Flaschenhalter von Fidlock. In Kürze kommen noch Aerothan-Schläuche rein (bringen nochmal rund 300 Gramm weniger) und eine XT-Kassette (minus 150Gramm). Dann bin ich irgendwo bei 12,2 bis 12,3kg.


----------



## LemonLipstick (4. April 2022)

Albschrat schrieb:


> So, da die beiden Mworx ja Geschichte sind, darf ich heute den/die Nachfolger vorstellen. Eigenen Thread habe ich mir gespart, für einen Aufbau war es zu wenig herzeigbare Arbeit. Basis ist ein 2022er Cube Stereo HPC 140 Rookie. Seriengewicht war mit 13,2kg (ohne Pedale) angegeben, real waren es sogar 13,4kg. Größe ist XS (13,5“). Unpassenderweise verbaut Cube bei der Größe Kurbeln in 170er Länge… Und der Lenker von Newmen kam in 760mm. Was das soll, weiss wohl nur Cube. Kurzum, getauscht wurde:
> 
> Newmen Lenker gegen China Carbon in 620mm
> Cube Sattel gegen China Carbon
> ...


Cooles Bike. Unser Kleiner bekommt das gleiche Modell. Sollte diese oder nächste Woche kommen. Wie groß ist der/die Fahrerin?


----------



## Albschrat (4. April 2022)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Cooles Bike. Unser Kleiner bekommt das gleiche Modell. Sollte diese oder nächste Woche kommen. Wie groß ist der/die Fahrerin?


Meine Tochter ist jetzt 141cm groß und hat etwas längere Beine. Da geht das ganz gut. Sohnemann hat auch so eins (da wird es dann Rot statt Pink) und kommt mit 142 und etwas kürzeren Beinen knapp damit zurecht. Den Größenbereich von 130cm aufwärts seitens Cube halte ich für viel zu optimistisch.


----------



## LemonLipstick (4. April 2022)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Meine Tochter ist jetzt 141cm groß und hat etwas längere Beine. Da geht das ganz gut. Sohnemann hat auch so eins (da wird es dann Rot statt Pink) und kommt mit 142 und etwas kürzeren Beinen knapp damit zurecht. Den Größenbereich von 130cm aufwärts seitens Cube halte ich für viel zu optimistisch.


Interessant, danke für die Info. Mein Sohn ist 145cm groß und ich hatte die Befürchtung das XS zu klein wird. Dürfte also zur Zeit sehr gut passen. 

Small schaut schon noch sehr groß aus. Anbei ein Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## din_format (4. April 2022)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Interessant, danke für die Info. Mein Sohn ist 145cm groß und ich hatte die Befürchtung das XS zu klein wird. Dürfte also zur Zeit sehr gut passen.
> 
> Small schaut schon noch sehr groß aus. Anbei ein Bild.


ich hatte hier auf Seite 129, Post #3214 das Cube meines Sohnes gezeigt. Er ist aktuell 145 cm grösser, Beinlänge normal. 

Das ist ja eigentlich das selbe Model nur in Alu. Ist auch ein XS mit 140er Kurbel, 40mm Vorbau und 26“ Laufrädern. Rahmen ist eigentlich 29“.
Mit den Umbauten passt das gut und kann noch mitwachsen.


----------



## LennyNRT (4. April 2022)

Canyon Neuron Young hero in xxs. 
Mein Sohn ist 1,42 Meter gross. Das bike passt perfekt und er kommt sehr gut damit klar. 
(Dahinter steht noch das LIV meiner Frau).


----------



## Albschrat (4. April 2022)

din_format schrieb:


> ich hatte hier auf Seite 129, Post #3214 das Cube meines Sohnes gezeigt. Er ist aktuell 145 cm grösser, Beinlänge normal.
> 
> Das ist ja eigentlich das selbe Model nur in Alu. Ist auch ein XS mit 140er Kurbel, 40mm Vorbau und 26“ Laufrädern. Rahmen ist eigentlich 29“.
> Mit den Umbauten passt das gut und kann noch mitwachsen.



Das obige 140er HPC hat 27,5“


----------



## paulipan (6. April 2022)

Bavaria089 schrieb:


> Hier jetzt die finale Version des Orbea MX Team 24, gepimpt mit leichten Soda-Teilen wie Carbonlenker, XTR 1x9, Deore Scheibenbremsen, Ali-Titan usw, einem höllisch lauten Leeze Leicht-LRS plus Akkulicht und Ständer auf glatte 9,1kg.
> Anhang anzeigen 1307240
> Anhang anzeigen 1307237
> Anhang anzeigen 1307238
> Anhang anzeigen 1307239


Tolles Rad. Passen die Rocket Ron in 2.4-er Breite rein? 
Hat das MX24 auch eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme, wenn mit V-Brakes ausgeliefert?


----------



## Binem (6. April 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hat das MX24 auch eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme, wenn mit V-Brakes ausgeliefert?


Das MX24  Dirt nein, das Team, ja zumindest bei den Anzeigen dich ich auf ebay gefunden habe.


----------



## P3 Killa (6. April 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> Das MX24  Dirt nein, das Team, ja zumindest bei den Anzeigen dich ich auf ebay gefunden habe.


Zumindest die Gabel nicht.
Der Rahmen hat eine IS2000 Aufnahme.
Ich habe beim Dirt die Cantisockel abgemacht und dann mit einer China Carbon Gabel und Disc aufgebaut.


----------



## paulipan (6. April 2022)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Zumindest die Gabel nicht.
> Der Rahmen hat eine IS2000 Aufnahme.
> Ich habe beim Dirt die Cantisockel abgemacht und dann mit einer China Carbon Gabel und Disc aufgebaut.


Welche China Carbon Gabel hast Du genommen?


----------



## LockeTirol (9. April 2022)

So, das hier ist mein Abschiedspost in diesem Thread. Max ist jetzt 1,72 und fährt jetzt Erwachsenen M. Sein neues Bike ist heute fertig geworden.


----------



## ozelot.junior (9. April 2022)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> So, das hier ist mein Abschiedspost in diesem Thread. Max ist jetzt 1,72 und fährt jetzt Erwachsenen M. Sein neues Bike ist heute fertig geworden.


Geile Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-ZERO FX (9. April 2022)

Hey,

meine Tochter fährt nun auch auf 26"

aus dem XXS-- noname Rahmen...






wurde das




Das designe entsprang ihrer Phantasie und ich durfte mich austoben


----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. April 2022)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> meine Tochter fährt nun auch auf 26"
> 
> ...


Wenn ich dieses Spray-Bike Finish sehe, läuft es mir immernoch kalt den Rücken runter... Was für ein Scheiß Zeug. Das einzig Gute, keine Nasen, aber Überapplikation geht dennoch mega schnell. Bildet zwar keine Nasen aber Placken. Und dann dieses Schmirgelpapier Finish was man immernoch mal nachschleigen muss oder mit einem Baumwolltuch abreibt.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (9. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Wenn ich dieses Spray-Bike Finish sehe, läuft es mir immernoch kalt den Rücken runter... Was für ein Scheiß Zeug. Das einzig Gute, keine Nasen, aber Überapplikation geht dennoch mega schnell. Bildet zwar keine Nasen aber Placken. Und dann dieses Schmirgelpapier Finish was man immernoch mal nachschleigen muss oder mit einem Baumwolltuch abreibt.


ja stimmt schon ... genauer betrachtet ist die Farbe schon sehr rau... Komischerweise hatte ich mit der Rosa große Probleme... Einerseits war sie sehr Rau... andererseits hat sie stellenweise irgendwie nicht gedeckt.... Blau und Lila haben sich jedenfalls viel besser verarbeiten lassen


----------



## mick_1978! (10. April 2022)

Ich hab wunderbare Erfahrungen mit dem Standard Lackaufbau gemacht.

1k Grundierung
Montana Dosen
2k Klarlack

Verarbeitung damals bei 10 °C.....hat alles super geklappt.
Und das finish ist für das erste Mal echt super geworden.


----------



## DaniT (10. April 2022)

Absolut, so habe auch gelackt geht super...;-)
Hab aber auch schon Sterne einfach so mit Spray.bike auf Alu, war auch super... Besser die obere Variante...;-)


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (11. April 2022)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> So, das hier ist mein Abschiedspost in diesem Thread. Max ist jetzt 1,72 und fährt jetzt Erwachsenen M. Sein neues Bike ist heute fertig geworden.


Farbe knallt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (13. April 2022)

Nr. 2 ist auch fertig:


----------



## LemonLipstick (14. April 2022)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Nr. 2 ist auch fertig:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1457574


Sehr feinen Fuhrpark hast du da für deine Kids  Habt ihr die erste Ausfahrt schon erledigt, wie tun sich die beiden mit den neuen Bikes?


----------



## Albschrat (14. April 2022)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Sehr feinen Fuhrpark hast du da für deine Kids  Habt ihr die erste Ausfahrt schon erledigt, wie tun sich die beiden mit den neuen Bikes?


Aufm Trail waren wir bisher nicht. Momentan gibt es abends kleine Einstellrunden für die Ergonomie und Bedienung. Bremsen (Hebelweite) sind anders als vorher (Magura vs Shimano), Hebel der Sattelstütze usw. 
Erst wenn das alles sitzt, und sie sich wohlfühlen, geht es weiter. 

Man merkt schon, dass das größenmäßig ein Umstieg ist im Vergleich zum Vorgänger von Euch. Aber alles im grünen Bereich. Bin froh, die Räder jetzt zu haben und hoffentlich die nächsten drei Jahre nichts aufbauen zu müssen…


----------



## LemonLipstick (14. April 2022)

Verstehe, Sattelhöhen sind am letzten Bild schon richtig eingestellt für 142 und 141cm? Wenn ja dann geht sich das gerade aus die Sattelstütze komplett auszufahren. Perfekt eigentlich.


----------



## P3 Killa (15. April 2022)

So, hier mal der aktuelle Stand von unserem Scott Ransom 600.
Inzwischen ist nicht mehr viel vom ursprünglichen Rad übrig.


----------



## Albschrat (15. April 2022)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Verstehe, Sattelhöhen sind am letzten Bild schon richtig eingestellt für 142 und 141cm? Wenn ja dann geht sich das gerade aus die Sattelstütze komplett auszufahren. Perfekt eigentlich.


Ausfahren? Oder meinst Du, dass man die Sattelstütze komplett versenken kann?


----------



## dirtsurfer (15. April 2022)

24er Cannondale Trail meiner Tochter:





Kurbeln:

Mix aus 104 BCD Sram + Truvativ Rennerkurbel, so konnte ich den Q-Factor etwas optimieren.
Selbst gekürzt.

LRS:

Spank Spoon28 24"
Racing Ralf 24x2.1 Tubeless aufgezogen (würde ich nicht nochmal machen, er will einfach nicht dicht werden).

Antrieb:

XT 1x10 (11-Fach Schaltwerk)
10-Fach 11-36 Kassette mit 42er Expander auf 11-42 umgebaut.


Rest ist weitgehend aus der Restekiste + vom 20er vorgängerbike.


----------



## MarkusL (15. April 2022)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> So, hier mal der aktuelle Stand von unserem Scott Ransom 600.
> Inzwischen ist nicht mehr viel vom ursprünglichen Rad übrig.
> Anhang anzeigen 1458497
> Anhang anzeigen 1458494Anhang anzeigen 1458495


Wozu die Spacer unterm Vorbau?


----------



## Ximi (16. April 2022)

Der Osterhase war da....
Gewicht muss ich noch etwas optimieren.... 🤷‍♂️  🤔


----------



## dirtsurfer (16. April 2022)

Ximi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1459154Anhang anzeigen 1459155
> Der Osterhase war da....
> Gewicht muss ich noch etwas optimieren.... 🤷‍♂️  🤔


20er mit dropper 🤟


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ximi (16. April 2022)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> 20er mit dropper 🤟


War dabei. 🤷‍♂️ 
Aber wenn sie's im Griff hat, kann sie leichter Auf - und Absteigen. Dafür nutze ich meine mittlerweile auch manchmal. 🤣🤫


----------



## dirtsurfer (16. April 2022)

Ximi schrieb:


> War dabei. 🤷‍♂️
> Aber wenn sie's im Griff hat, kann sie leichter Auf - und Absteigen. Dafür nutze ich meine mittlerweile auch manchmal. 🤣🤫


Ist bei uns auf dem 24er gerade das grosse thema.. sattel ist ca. 1cm zu tief eingestellt, weil sonst unter schweren Bedingungen das Anfahren nicht klappt...

Beim 26er kommt eine dropper rein, das 24er hat 27.2mm - sowas liegt hier gerade nicht rum...


----------



## shurikn (16. April 2022)

Mal kurzer Erfahrungswert zum Merida Matts Jr 24+:

Reifen auf Rocket Ron 2.10 gewechselt, toseek Carbon Sattelstütze von Ali bisher ungekürzt, unnötige Anbauteile demontiert macht 9,5kg. Da ist noch jede Menge Luft nach oben und der Tochter macht’s so schon ordentlich Spaß. Alles ordentlich verarbeitet, bin echt positiv überrascht vom Matts, Pluspunkt auch die niedrige Überstandshöhe.


----------



## Predator_Jo (16. April 2022)

Das Rad vom Großen... Gibt's morgen vom Osterhasen (der Geburtstag liegt leider am Ende der Saison).

Basis ist der Rahmen aus einem CUBE 200. Original ist nur noch der Lenker, der Vorbau, die Sattelstütze und der Sattel. Bis auf den Vorbau wird auch das noch gegen leichtgewichtigere Teile aus China ersetzt.

Ist ein Mix aus neuen Teilen (China Laufräder in überraschend guter Qualität) und Restekiste (XT Bremsen).
Schon da habe ich ein Titaninnenlager, welches verbaut wird wenn ich mal Zeit habe. Zusätzlich soll das Rad in Zukunft Schlauchlos unterwegs sein.

Aus Ermangelung einer geeigneten Waage kann ich das Gewicht nur anhand der Tabellarischen Werte errechnen, müsste bei 10,4 kg liegen. Mit den Upgrades aus China könnte die 10 vorne fallen...


----------



## dirtsurfer (17. April 2022)

Predator_Jo schrieb:


> Das Rad vom Großen... Gibt's morgen vom Osterhasen (der Geburtstag liegt leider am Ende der Saison).
> 
> Basis ist der Rahmen aus einem CUBE 200. Original ist nur noch der Lenker, der Vorbau, die Sattelstütze und der Sattel. Bis auf den Vorbau wird auch das noch gegen leichtgewichtigere Teile aus China ersetzt.
> 
> ...


Täuscht das, oder ist die Kurbel etwas lang?

Tubeless, siehe mein Beitrag oben, kämpfe mit dem Racing Ralph. Hatte am 16er den Vee Tyre Crown Gem Faltreifen mit Ghetto Tubeless, das war richtig dicht. Unter dem Strich weiss ich nicht ob ich es mir bei den kleinen Bikes nochmals antun würde. Zumal die Felge auf deinem Bild jetzt nicht wirklich nach einer Tubeless Felge aussieht.


----------



## Predator_Jo (17. April 2022)

Die Länge der Kurbel täuscht, ist ne 127er kania. Sollte passen. 

Was das tubeless angeht gebe ich dir recht... Mein erster halbherziger Versuch war nicht von Erfolg gekrönt, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt den Kompressor mit nutzen konnte (zu laut). 
Gettotubeless finde ich auch genial, fahre ich an meinem dh, da mache ich nur was dran, wenn der Reifen runter ist. Am Kindergarten wollte ich das eigentlich vermeiden, weil dann ja der Gewichtsvorteil dahin ist. 
Ich probiere es einfach noch mal, bisher habe ich noch immer alle felgen Reifen Kombinationen dicht bekommen. Und ja, manchmal hat es mich das ein oder andere graue haar gebracht...


----------



## LemonLipstick (20. April 2022)

.......


----------



## Matsraptor (20. April 2022)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Cube Stereo 140 HPC Rookie
> 
> Folgende Anpassungen habe ich vorgenommen:
> 
> ...


Welche Rahmengröße hast du genommen und wie groß ist der Fahrer/in?


----------



## LemonLipstick (20. April 2022)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße hast du genommen und wie groß ist der Fahrer/in?


Rahmengröße XS bei 146cm Körpergröße. S haben wir auch probiert war aber zu lange ( Oberrohr ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matsraptor (20. April 2022)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Rahmengröße XS bei 146cm Körpergröße. S haben wir auch probiert war aber zu lange ( Oberrohr ).


Dann würde der S Rahmen ab ca 150 gehen?


----------



## Tich (21. April 2022)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Rahmengröße XS bei 146cm Körpergröße. S haben wir auch probiert war aber zu lange ( Oberrohr ).


Darf ich mich (bzw meine Jungs) als Nachnutzer anmelden? Der große wird im Mai 6 und das 24er Hardtail (Naloo Hill Bill, hatte auch mworx am schirm) steht schon bereit. Schaut nach einem sehr spaßigen Fully aus, mit dem sich der Nähe gelegene Bikepark Leogang und Saalbach gut erforschen lassen würden!
Schöne Grüße aus dem Pinzgau, Andreas


----------



## LemonLipstick (21. April 2022)

Matsraptor schrieb:


> Dann würde der S Rahmen ab ca 150 gehen?


Das kommt natürlich auf die Proportionen an, aber prinzipiell würde ich sagen ab 150cm Körpergröße wird das S schon gut fahrbar sein.


----------



## Hellspawn (22. April 2022)

So, dann will ich auch mal:


----------



## pixie_dust (25. April 2022)

Zum 10. Geburtstag gab es hier ein 26er kubike Trail


----------



## robbi_n (27. Mai 2022)

Nize One 24", leicht umgemodelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppi911 (28. Mai 2022)

Da möchte ich mich auch mal wieder beteiligen und das zweite Rad von meinem Großen vorstellen. Ein bisschen Farbe (hehe🤪).
Eigentlich ist nur noch der Rahmen, der in Kanada geschweißt wurde, geblieben. Manitou Minute Expert 100mm und Swinger 3-way 100mm, Easton XC One Laufradsatz, Stylo Kurbel, 1-10 Fach 11-46, Shimano 4/2Kolben , Works- Winkelsteuersatz -2° und Eigenbau Kettenführung. Aufkleber und Eloxalteile in Gold.
Wiegen tut das ganze rund 13kg.


----------



## nicolutz (28. Mai 2022)

@seppi911 schaut richtig gut aus!

Darf ich fragen wo du ca. preislich gelandet bist?


----------



## seppi911 (29. Mai 2022)

Da will ich auch mal mein





nicolutz schrieb:


> @seppi911 schaut richtig gut aus!
> 
> Darf ich fragen wo du ca. preislich gelandet bist?


Spenderrad 220€
Laufradsatz 80€
Bremsen aus Einzeteilen:
5€ br-m615 Sattel hinten 
25€ Sattel br-m 520 vorne 
30€ 2xBremshebel bl-m 800(nur 1 verbaut) links
20€ bl-m 4100 rechts 
15€ Manitou Minute Expert 100( war zerlegt und musste nur zusammen gebaut werden) 
35€ Manitou Swinger 3way
100€ Works Winkelsteuersatz 
70 €Kette, Kettenblatt,Kassette 
50€ Griffe, Sicherheitsspanner anstelle der Schnellspanner,Kleinteile 
20€ neue Lager für die Dämpferwippe

Der Rest ist aus dem Fundus. 
Ca 670€


----------



## seppi911 (29. Mai 2022)

seppi911 schrieb:


> Da will ich auch mal mein
> Spenderrad 220€
> Laufradsatz 80€
> Bremsen aus Einzeteilen:
> ...


 Und da ist mir glatt aufgefallen das die Bilder nicht aktuell sind. Hier die richtigen.


----------



## xtr_shadow (30. Mai 2022)

Meine Tochter hat zum 10. Geburtstag ein 26" Rad bekommen.


----------



## Jakten (31. Mai 2022)

Klein ist jetzt mal relativ, mit 11 Jahren und 160cm gehört es dennoch hier hin, oder?
Ich habe meiner Schwester das alte KTM für ne Kiste Bier abgeknüpft (sie wollte es wegschmeißen).
Ein paar Euro und etwas aus der Restkiste.
Jetzt ist es ein Cruiser da meine Tochter mit Bergen eh nichts zu tun hat ;-)

Vorher / nachher


----------



## hillbill (8. Juni 2022)

Ich musste auch mal wieder was neues aufbauen, und weil jedes Rad 2 Fahrer im Altersunterschied von gut 2 Jahren bedient, macht hier auch ein 24"er Sinn, das nicht auf 26 umgebaut werden könnte... 
Original ist noch:
Sattel, Gabel, Steuersatz, Schaltwerk, Kassette und Schalthebel... ahja und der hintere Reifen 😊


----------



## paradox (8. Juni 2022)

seppi911 schrieb:


> Und da ist mir glatt aufgefallen das die Bilder nicht aktuell sind. Hier die richtigen.


Hehe, kommst aus Arnscht?


----------



## seppi911 (13. Juni 2022)

paradox schrieb:


> Hehe, kommst aus Arnscht?


Gut erkannt 😉


----------



## seppi911 (15. Juni 2022)

paradox schrieb:


> Hehe, kommst aus Arnscht?


Und Du arbeitest wohl hier bei N3?
Vermute ich nur weil in Deinem Profil steht das Du aus Hamburg kommst!
Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (15. Juni 2022)

seppi911 schrieb:


> Und Du arbeitest wohl hier bei N3?
> Vermute ich nur weil in Deinem Profil steht das Du aus Hamburg kommst!
> Gruß Marco


Nein, ich komme ursprünglich aus ARN und lebe aber mittlerweile bei HH


----------



## bone peeler (19. Juni 2022)

Moin zusammen,

aus Mangel an Neubikes hatte ich mich nach einem Fully-Rahmen für meinen (seit gestern 8-Jährigen) umgeschaut welcher dann aufgebaut werden sollte. Fündig wurde ich im Scoot Spark JR in 20Zoll welches ich gebraucht für einen sehr guten Kurs erstanden habe. Da hier im Forum ja schon so einige Umbauten herumgeisterten war es ein einfaches die passenden Komponenten herauszufinden. Bis auf die endgültige Farbgebung, Tretlager und Steuersatz ist das Bike so nun aber fertig und erst einmal Fahrbereit.

Ausgetauschte Komponenten:


Iridium Alu-Lenker
China-Vorbau
Rainbow-Spacer und Pedale (Aliexpress)
Altus-Schaltung mit richtigen Shiftern
Kurbelgarnitur
OrbeaMX20-Felgen hier aus dem Forum (Danke an @Ivenl )
Nun eine SLX-Bremse (vorher eine Clarks Clout 1, habe ich aber nicht Dicht bekommen)
A5-Dämpfer
Spinner Grind Gabel von bluepill.pl (Leider nicht als DiscOnly)
Kabelführungen von Ebay für die Bremsleitung nach hinten
Umbau auf Bremsscheiben

Falls sich jemand fragt: 8 Jahre und 20 Zoll? Jup... er ist etwas kürzer geraten   
















Grüße
Karsten


----------



## nicolutz (19. Juni 2022)

Schaut extrem nach Spaß aus!!👌🏻
Wo liegt das geht grob vom Gewicht her?


----------



## mick_1978! (19. Juni 2022)

Super.

Da du noch vor der Endgestaltung der Farbe stehst, würd ich dir mal den Anstoß zur Leitungsverlegung geben.

Habe bisher alle meine Umbauten mit innenverlegten Zügen ausgestattet. Die Leitungen zur HR Bremse und dem Schaltwerk habe ich unten an den Kettenstreben emtlang geführt. Bisher ohne Probleme was die Haltbarkeit angeht. Und es sieht einfach super clean aus.


----------



## bone peeler (19. Juni 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> Schaut extrem nach Spaß aus!!👌🏻
> Wo liegt das geht grob vom Gewicht her?


Ziemlich genau 12 Kilo… hab nicht ganz so auf Leichtbau geachtet…


----------



## Mzungu (19. Juni 2022)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> aus Mangel an Neubikes hatte ich mich nach einem Fully-Rahmen für meinen (seit gestern 8-Jährigen) umgeschaut welcher dann aufgebaut werden sollte. Fündig wurde ich im Scoot Spark JR in 20Zoll welches ich gebraucht für einen sehr guten Kurs erstanden habe. Da hier im Forum ja schon so einige Umbauten herumgeisterten war es ein einfaches die passenden Komponenten herauszufinden. Bis auf die endgültige Farbgebung, Tretlager und Steuersatz ist das Bike so nun aber fertig und erst einmal Fahrbereit.
> 
> ...


Geil! Ich würde die Farbe so lassen. Sieht geil aus! Gewicht sparen kannst du noch mit China Titan Tretlager (200 g leichter als das verbaute), China Carbon Sattelstütze und Sattel (zusammen nochmal ca. 250-300 g) und Faltreifen (nochmal ca. 150g/Reifen).


----------



## Randy76 (19. Juni 2022)

Das CUBE STEREO 240 PRO ist ein klasse Bike welches für sensationelle 1899€ die Tage zu bekommen war. 
Die Farben sind in echt viel prägnanter und schöner wie auf den Bildern. 
LR Satz war schon vorkonfiguriert auf Tubeless sprich Ventil gewechselt, Dichtmilch rein und los geht's, 🙂
Die Gabel habe ich funktioniert eigentlich schon ganz gut, trotzdem habe ich die halbe Stunde investiert und das Casting gezogen und den Luftdämpfer und die Simmerringe mit SlickKick und dünnflüssigem Dämpferöl optimiert. 
Gabel arbeitet nun auch mit niedrigen Druck <40PSI recht sensibel welchem meinem Junior mit 22Kg entgegen kommt. Einziges Manko ist, dass man ein Loch für eine Stealh Dropper bohren muss, falls man diese nachträglich installieren möchte. 
Mit der 11Fach Übersetzung deckt M an eigentlich alle Bereiche ab.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Juni 2022)




----------



## maddn11 (20. Juni 2022)

Und ich meine immer, einer der wenigen verrückten zu sein, die es bei den Kinderbikes übertreiben!
Ich hab aber noch kein so schönes Partnerbild



XS- Rahmen mit 160mm vorne und hinten, der Fahrer ist 155cm und es passt gut. Zum Glück war der Rahmen ein „unschlagbares Angebot“, für ein schnell wachsenden 13-jährigen allerdings trotzdem eine fragwürdige Investition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 129888 (20. Juni 2022)




----------



## black-panther (20. Juni 2022)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1502038


 is echt schon so weit, oder für später schonmal vorgesorgt?


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Juni 2022)

black-panther schrieb:


> is echt schon so weit, oder für später schonmal vorgesorgt?


hmmm


----------



## helmsp (21. Juni 2022)

Cannondale Quick mit paar kleine Änderungen. Sie hat viel Freude damit.
Leider ist es nur 7-fach, ergo kann ich nicht auf 10-fach upgraden, was ihr bei längere "Bergetappen" gut tun würde...auch wenn sie sich bis jetzt NOCH nicht beschwert.


----------



## Deleted 129888 (21. Juni 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> Cannondale Quick mit paar kleine Änderungen. Sie hat viel Freude damit.
> Leider ist es nur 7-fach, ergo kann ich nicht auf 10-fach upgraden, was ihr bei längere "Bergetappen" gut tun würde...auch wenn sie sich bis jetzt NOCH nicht beschwert.


24“?


----------



## helmsp (21. Juni 2022)

speedwolf schrieb:


> 24“?


Ja. Hätte ich oben hinzuschreiben sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 129888 (21. Juni 2022)

Wie groß ist die Pilotin denn?
Ich überlege aktuell ob es nach dem 20“ ein 24“ oder direkt ein 26“ wird…


----------



## helmsp (21. Juni 2022)

speedwolf schrieb:


> Wie groß ist die Pilotin denn?


126cm.
Hier ein (leider bischen verschwommenes) Foto auf dem Rad. 26" wäre in ihrem Fall noch zu gross sein.


----------



## dino113 (21. Juni 2022)

speedwolf schrieb:


> Wie groß ist die Pilotin denn?
> Ich überlege aktuell ob es nach dem 20“ ein 24“ oder direkt ein 26“ wird…


Bin bei meinem 6 jährigen (1,28) von 20“ Kubike auf ein 26“ Mworx umgestiegen. Der Sattel ist nur beim anfahren etwas hoch. Klappt jetzt aber perfekt. 
















Und ne Startnummer gab es auch schon 😁




Er liebt das Bike. Würde den Wechsel immer wieder machen. Wenn man viele Trails fährt, könnte es vielleicht etwas zu groß sein. Eine Dropper wird noch nachgerüstet.


----------



## Deleted 129888 (21. Juni 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Wenn man viele Trails fährt, könnte es vielleicht etwas zu groß sein.


Genau darum überlege ich, 26“ mögen sicher gehen, aber in Relation zum Rahmen sieht das arg groß aus. Mal sehen, diese Saison fährt er das 20“ noch, im Januar wird er sieben, mal sehen wie groß er im nächsten Jahr ist.
Der MWORX Rahmen wäre sicher eine Alternative, aber erstmal einen bekommen…


----------



## euro910 (21. Juni 2022)

das sind 1,19 (6,5 Jahre) auf dem mworx mit 26" (starr bringt ein paar cm Vorteil)
Sattel könnte sogar schon nen tick raus
auf den Trails wird er wohl dieses Jahr noch sein 4er woom off (20") fahren
auch wenn er letzte Woche schon gemeckert hat das er nicht das Neue nehmen darf


----------



## black-panther (22. Juni 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> Leider ist es nur 7-fach, ergo kann ich nicht auf 10-fach upgraden, was ihr bei längere "Bergetappen" gut tun würde...auch wenn sie sich bis jetzt NOCH nicht beschwert.


Freilauf tauschen und neu zentrieren keine Option?


----------



## helmsp (23. Juni 2022)

black-panther schrieb:


> Freilauf tauschen und neu zentrieren keine Option?


Das ist vom Können/Wissen "out of my league"...und machen lassen wird bestimmt nicht wenig kosten.


----------



## Svartaperlan (23. Juni 2022)

Das Rad für unseren 3 Jährigen.
BTWIN 900 Race.
Alles unnötige abgebaut.
Rockring aus dem 3Drucker.
Knapp unter 6,5kg.


----------



## black-panther (23. Juni 2022)

black-panther schrieb:


> Freilauf tauschen und neu zentrieren keine Option?


Gibt bestimmt einige hier im Forum, die das können und dir vll. helfen.


----------



## irgendwer84 (25. Juni 2022)

Gab jetzt frisch nen Fzg Wechsel (Kubike neu für den Großen) & der bald 2 Jährige darf nun Laufrad fahren lernen.
Kinderfuhrpark zusammen 15,9kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (25. Juni 2022)

Die Geburtstage stehen vor der Tür... Dieses Jahr gibt es ein Fuhrparkerweiterung...


----------



## RexBanner (28. Juni 2022)

Ein paar Veränderungen wird‘s noch geben. Die ersten Rennen hat‘s aber schon hinter sich…
Haibike Freed 7.50 in Rahmenhöhe 35


----------



## Karup (1. Juli 2022)

RexBanner schrieb:


> Ein paar Veränderungen wird‘s noch geben. Die ersten Rennen hat‘s aber schon hinter sich…
> Haibike Freed 7.50 in Rahmenhöhe 35


Schönes Rad, mein "kleiner" hat das Life 7.80.....nur auf 1-fach umgerüstet + eine größere Sunrace-Kassette.
Vorbau und Lenker werden wieder getauscht, wenn er etwas größer ist 




P.S.
War am Freed nicht eine Fox 32 verbaut? Habt ihr die noch?


----------



## RexBanner (5. Juli 2022)

Karup schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, mein "kleiner" hat das Life 7.80.....nur auf 1-fach umgerüstet.
> Vorbau und Lenker werden wieder getauscht, wenn er etwas größer ist
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schick. 
Der Rahmen sieht ja auf dem ersten Blick gleich aus.
Ja, es war eine Fox 32 verbaut. Die musste aber wegen dem Gewichtsvorteil einer Carbon-Starrgabel weichen.
Wenn du Interesse an der Gabel haben solltest, kannst du dich gerne per PN melden.


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Juli 2022)

Update Ur-SID und M970 Shifter. Die Gabel federt tatsächlich OK beim 9-Jährigen. (die SID von 2002 war nix)...


----------



## joglo (8. Juli 2022)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Update Ur-SID und M970 Shifter. Die Gabel federt tatsächlich OK beim 9-Jährigen. (die SID von 2002 war nix)...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1513252
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1513253


Sehr cool geworden, mit Stahlrahmen (die besseren Trek Stahlmodelle in klein sind ja eher rar) und Skinwalls auch richtig schön klassisch.
Wir haben ein ähnlich kleines Trek, nur Alu, übrigens mit einer 2002er SID die mit wenig Druck durchaus recht feinfühlig anspricht.


----------



## gewichtheber (9. Juli 2022)

Das Bike meines Buben, 6 Jahre alt. Tubolito Schläuche, ESI-Grips, Gripshift von SRAM, Schaltwerkbügel (abgesägt), der Rest ist original.


----------



## Krabbenkoenig (9. Juli 2022)

Seit gestern das Bike meiner Kleinen - 26" wäre zwar schon knapp gegangen, aber sie hat sich auf 24"auf Anhieb wohl gefühlt (mit dem Risiko das ich wahrscheinlich bald nachlegen muss).
Magura Bremsgriffe kommen noch ran, aber sonst düst die Kleine schon damit ab, als obs kein Morgen mehr gäbe. 
(die Gabel dient eher dem psychologischen Offroad Vorteil, aber das funktioniert echt gut)


----------



## Diet. (5. August 2022)

War eigentlich für den Herbst "terminiert", passt aber mit 1.28er Körpergrösse gerade schon so.
Erste längere Testfahrt: 


MaxC 26
Gruß Diet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diet. (8. August 2022)

Eigentlich könnte der Sattel höher, nur bei der Beinlänge wird es kritisch mit dem Abstützen, wie man auf dem Foto sieht.
Dann noch ein paar Bilder vom fertigen Aufbau, für einen Aufbauthread habe ich zu wenig Fotos.

Letzte Foto ist das Hinterrad, danke an Rainer alias Bikeseppl.

Gruss Diet.


----------



## Schnegge (13. August 2022)

Der Grosse möchte sich aus der Restekiste ein Schulvelo zusammen schrauben und lernt gerade Standards kennen die schon vor seiner Geburt abgelöst wurden... Definitiv ein gutes Schulungsprojekt


Der Rahmen ist natürlich mit 22" noch zu gross bei 1.78... Aber er muss ja auch nur für 1.5 km ohne Höhenmeter herhalten...


----------



## black-panther (14. August 2022)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Der Grosse möchte sich aus der Restekiste ein Schulvelo zusammen schrauben und lernt gerade Standards kennen die schon vor seiner Geburt abgelöst wurden... Definitiv ein gutes SchulungsprojektAnhang anzeigen 1533176
> Der Rahmen ist natürlich mit 22" noch zu gross bei 1.78... Aber er muss ja auch nur für 1.5 km ohne Höhenmeter herhalten...


Das ist ja so neumodisches, vollgefedertes Zeugs...


----------



## din_format (14. August 2022)

Ich finds super, aber ob das mit dem öligen Fahrradzeugs auf den weißen Stühlen gut geht…..🤔


----------



## Doc MTB (15. August 2022)

Wir haben letztes Jahr für unsere 7 jährige Tochter das Kubikes 24 S Trail gekauft. Hier ein paar Fotos und der Link zum Video mit den technischen Daten:


----------



## BigMaaaac (16. August 2022)

Flügelross,
und trotz pörpel Tupfen nicht zingelspiet 




die Tage gehts weiter,
so schnell wächst de grosse Jung auch nicht.
bis dahin bitte .... pssst 🤫


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (17. August 2022)

Nicht mehr Kinderrad, aber sehr kleiner Rahmen:



Wie der Papa…


----------



## MarkusL (18. August 2022)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Das Rad für unseren 3 Jährigen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1503881


Machst noch einen höheren Lenker dran? ;-)


----------



## Svartaperlan (18. August 2022)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Machst noch einen höheren Lenker dran? ;-)


Nee, wieso das? Der düst damit schon ordentlich durch die Gegend. Echt ein top Rad


----------



## BigMaaaac (26. September 2022)

irgendwie sone art "srambler bike" geworden  🤔


----------



## moto-moto (26. September 2022)

Hier mal das Rad von meinem Sohnemann. Er ist für sein 2020er Vitus schon zu groß geworden und so musste ein neues her. Ein 26"-Rahmen mit 26" Laufrädern wäre wiederrum eine Nummer zu viel gewesen. Die Frage war dann, was für ein Rad er nun bekommen sollte. Da es nichts gescheites "von der Stange" gab, lief mir bei ebay Kleinanzeigen ein 24" Scott Spark über den Weg, welches exakt nur 1x genutzt wurde. Dem Kind gefiel das Rad nicht. Also wechselte es den Besitzer. 

Der Originalzustand gefiel mir nicht, und hätte auch meinem Sohn keine große Freude gemacht, da er es mit dem 20" Vitus schon hat ordentlich krachen lassen...

Den ganzen Standard-Krempel runter bis der Rahmen samt Dämpfer "blank" war und komplett neu aufgebaut. Die SLX/Deore/Saint-Kombi ist vielleicht ein wenig overkill, aber die Bremspower liebt er. Den Dämpfer möchte ich auch noch tauschen, aber leider ist er ziemlich kurz mit 125mm EBL und bis jetzt habe ich keinen guten/passenden Dämpfer gefunden. Bisher arbeitet er aber sehr gut und das Rad ist keine Hüpfburg.

Der Spacerturm ist mittlerweile schon Geschichte und Sohnemann ist super glücklich.


----------



## gohli59 (11. Oktober 2022)

Habe gerade für meine Enkeltochter ein Orbea LAUFEY 24 H-Mullet gebastelt.
Vorderrad 26 Zoll ,Hinterrad 24 Zoll , Kurbel 140mm 32 Zähne , Bremsen Magura MT4 160mm Scheiben ,
Schaltung Deore 11-42 , Carbon : Gabel , Sattelstütze ,Lenker , Flaschenhalter. GEWICHT 8,9 Kg


----------



## Fezza (11. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Makaba (17. Oktober 2022)

Mein Sohn fährt dieses Trek 950. Bei 1,60m passt der kleine Rahmen. XT Schaltwerk, LX Bremsschaltkombi, XT Parallax Radnaben und STX RC Kurbel. Echt ein wirklich leichtes, agiles und schnelles MTB. Keine Seltenheit denn Trek hat recht fleißig verkauft. Ja, mein Sohn ist leicht vorbelastet von mir. Die LRS Schnellspanner musste ich entfernen da dort wo er sein Rad abstellt sonst auch nur noch mal der Rahmen steht (Schule, Sportplatz, Bahnhof,...)


----------



## daniel77 (17. Oktober 2022)

Die zweite Saison mit dem Rocky Mountain Reaper neigt sich dem Ende entgegen.
Einiges hat sich bisher zum Stand vom BdW (https://www.mtb-news.de/news/bike-der-woche-rocky-mountain-reaper-24/) geändert. Die Carbon-Stütze wurde gegen eine Dropper von KS getauscht, Gabel ist momentan eine Manitou Minute Super, Laufräder sind seit August 26" Ritchey Carbon eingebaut. Ich denke das Bike passt noch bis ca. 1.45m, dann steht der Wechsel auf 27.5" an,


----------



## Charmaquest (22. Oktober 2022)

Ein paar Eindrücke aus dem Bikepark Winterberg, 6 Jahre, ca. 1,23m auf Orbea Laufey 20 H30 mit Rocket Rons.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (22. Oktober 2022)

Juniors Cotic und NS


----------



## Ivenl (2. November 2022)

Papa war langweilig und hat das Rad für in 3 Jahren gebaut 


Sattelstütze und kassette sind noch 0 8 15 Müll, bisher aber 27 5' 8,9kg 150mm federweg


----------



## HarryBeast (2. November 2022)

Schick und leicht! Was für ein Carbonrahmen ist das?


----------



## Ivenl (2. November 2022)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Schick und leicht! Was für ein Carbonrahmen ist das?


Ridley ignite in xs.
Habe mir ein x-night gekauft und wollte das passende kinderrad dazu


----------



## olsche (3. November 2022)

Sicher das da eine 150er Federgabel rein soll? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus…


----------



## Ivenl (3. November 2022)

olsche schrieb:


> Sicher das da eine 150er Federgabel rein soll? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus…


Definitiv nicht, da gehört ne 100mm gabel rein, das Rad baut so vorne 3cm zu hoch auf.
In der Konzeption ist es aber auch für die Abfahrt gedacht, für normale Strecken hat meine Tochter ein vpace. Schön wäre es eine blaue sid Worldcup race in 27,5 mit 100/120mm travel zu bekommen. Die jetzige dt swiss gabel wiegt 1500gramm, auf den Niveau soll es bleiben


----------



## olsche (3. November 2022)

Warum nicht die DT traveln?
Soweit ich weiß wurde die doch von 100-150mm angeboten?


----------



## Schnegge (12. November 2022)

Mit der neusten Errungenschaft mit Rahmengrösse XL für den Grossen dürfen wir uns jetzt auch aus dem Thema Bikes speziell für Kinder verabschieden...


----------



## mwcycles (12. November 2022)

Hätte auch in den Thread "was kommt nach Mworx" gepasst, eigentlich war ich auf der Suche nach einem Hardtail in 27.5" mit Steckachsen, 100-120mm Gabel und trailtauglicher Geometrie, sowas wie BMC Twostroke. Nichts zu finden, dann sollte es ein Fully mit 130mm Federweg werden, ausser Cross-country Raketen nichts zu finden... Dann lief mir die Anzeige für dieses Kona Process über den Weg, hmm, 160mm? Zu viel Federweg... Geometrie angeschaut, verglichen, sehr nah am Vpace Moritz 27.5"! 700€, kann man nicht viel falsch machen.
Wochenendtrip, der Verkäufer wohnt 30min vom nächsten ernstzunehmenden Ort in einem verlorenen Cevennen-Tal. Probefahrt - mein Sohn kommt mit einem breiten Grinsen zurück, das Bike fühlt sich viel leichter und kompakter an, als er befürchtet hatte. Auf 600€ runtergehandelt, kein schlechter Preis mit DTswiss Laufrädern, die trotz ein paar kleiner Dellen tadellos in Tubeless funktionieren.
Neues Tretlager und Steuersatz, 160mm Kurbel, anderer Lenker, die Magic Mary mit 1.2kg mussten auch weichen.
Die Federelemente funktionieren tadellos, allerdings ist mein Sohn auch kein Leichtgewicht.
Schade, das die Bikeparksaison vorbei ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helmsp (19. November 2022)

Kubike 20L und mworx


----------



## MasterMind145 (27. November 2022)

Das war’s:





das wurd‘s (!?):


----------



## HarryBeast (27. November 2022)

Oh Gott, diese Gabel, da kriege ich einen Niedlichkeitsanfall 🥰


----------



## black-panther (28. November 2022)

Is das der gleiche Rahmen?


----------



## MasterMind145 (28. November 2022)

Ja, Farbe/ Lack wurde mit Beize entfernt,…


----------



## din_format (28. November 2022)

Und was für eine Gabel ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterMind145 (28. November 2022)

Ist einer Spinner Air Grind aus 2013/14.
Habe sie für 26€ defekt gekauft, neu abgedichtet und den Airshaft leicht modifiziert.
Vielleicht ist die Kurbel auch für den ein oder anderen interessant, habe ich bei BOC als Ersatzteil (Academy) für 29 € bekommen. Klassische Vierkant- Aufnahme und hat 30 Zähne mit Alu-Chainguard,….


----------



## Witwit (28. November 2022)

MasterMind145 schrieb:


> Airshaft leicht modifiziert


Das würde mich interessieren. Was genau und wie hast du das gemacht? Mein Junior fährt die Spinner Air 300 und die läuft in letzter Zeit gefühlt immer schlechter


----------



## HarryBeast (28. November 2022)

MasterMind145 schrieb:


> Das war’s:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1592789
> 
> ...


Mega cool...! Darf ich fragen: Papa fährt was optisch ganz Ähnliches in groß?


----------



## MasterMind145 (28. November 2022)

Ja, da ist was dran. Mein altes Stumpjumer fsr hat auch einen entlackten Hauptrahmen


----------



## mäxx__ (29. November 2022)

Verabschiede mich aus dieser Galerie, da meine "Kleinen" mittlerweile 21J. + 17J. alt und mit 1,89m doch etwas über dem Gros liegen.

Hier das Canyon Torque AL5 in 27,5"


----------



## Ray (8. Dezember 2022)




----------



## din_format (9. Dezember 2022)

Schick, dacht grad die Reifen wären aus Lego 🥴


----------



## _PETE_ (17. Dezember 2022)

Meine Tochter bekommt ein Scott Scale JR20 

Original 9.45kg. Im aktuellen Zustand 8.05kg. 





Ziel ist 7.x kg.

Für den Sohnemann ein Commencal Ramones 14“. 5.29kg etwas kommt noch runter aber wird wohl über 5kg bleiben.


----------



## zaskarle96 (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich denke das geht wenn du die vordere Bremse weglässt……? Wird auch mit nur hinten jederzeit ausreichend verzögern? Ichmeine beim Laufrad!


----------



## _PETE_ (18. Dezember 2022)

Nö, die bleibt… Er soll und will lernen mit ner VR Bremse umzugehen… Zum Radfahren ist er noch zu faul. HR Bremse kann er vom 12“… 

Und am 14“ Ramones mit Kurbel sind ja auch 2 Bremsen dran….


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (19. Dezember 2022)

Das ist so mega niedlich!!! :-D


----------



## _PETE_ (19. Dezember 2022)

Mission Accomplished 🙃





Ja das Ramones ist niedlich, aber auch schwer… Es ist de facto unbenutzt seit dem Umbau… Einmal hat er es versucht, setzt sich drauf, kurbelt eine Umdrehung und rollt… Ich halte ihn noch gerade so fest, bevor er einfach umkippt, und sage „Hey Du musst treten!“… Antwort „Hab ich schon!“… 🙈

Mittlerweile ist er gross genug für ein 16“ bike…


----------



## Doc MTB (25. Dezember 2022)

Servus,
für meine kleine Tochter habe ich jetzt ein neues Bike aufgebaut. Da ich für ein aktuelles VPace in 27,5" keine 2.600EUR ausgeben wollte, habe ich mit gebrauchten Teilen und einigen günstigen Ali- Parts ein gebrauchtes Cube C62 SL Rookie für 1.100EUR gekauft und umgebaut. Schlussendlich bin ich unter 1.900EUR geblieben und hoffe dass meine Tochter lange Freude am Bike hat und es etliche Jahre fahren kann. 
Auf der Waage hatte das Cube mit Rahmengröße XS im Originalzustand 11Kg!
Nach dem Umbau wiegt das Rad inkl. Pedale und tubeless jetzt 9,4Kg!
Den Felgensatz habe ich bei Radsporttechnik Müller für 700EUR bauen lassen. Das VR wiegt 660Gramm und das HR 735Gramm. Der tubeless aufgebaute Radsatz mit Bremsscheiben und Conti "Cross King" kommt auf 3Kg! 
Bei den Ali- Parts gefällt mir besonders der Carbonsattel von Balugoe (120Gramm) mit der Sattelstütze von Alfa Pasca (173Gramm).
Wichtig war mir persönlich, dass nun ein Rad im Haus ist, welches viele Jahre gefahren werden kann. Das Rad ist zwar groß und der Schritt vom 24" zum 27,5" ist nicht unerheblich. Aber ein 26" wollte ich nicht extra kaufen und das Angebot für das gebrauchte Cube war zu verlockend. Außerdem hat der Umbau wirklich Spaß gemacht.


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Dezember 2022)

Norco Fluid 24 für die Tochter. 

Ursprünglich hatte es 12,8kg ohne Vario Stütze. 
Jetzt hat es 11,7kg mit Vario


----------



## derwolf1509 (30. Dezember 2022)

gohli59 schrieb:


> Habe gerade für meine Enkeltochter ein Orbea LAUFEY 24 H-Mullet gebastelt.
> Vorderrad 26 Zoll ,Hinterrad 24 Zoll , Kurbel 140mm 32 Zähne , Bremsen Magura MT4 160mm Scheiben ,
> Schaltung Deore 11-42 , Carbon : Gabel , Sattelstütze ,Lenker , Flaschenhalter. GEWICHT 8,9 Kg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1567091Anhang anzeigen 1567092


Sehr geil! Tolle Arbeit. Hast du uns ein paar Details zu den Carbonteilen. Meine Tochter hat auch ein Laufey bekommen und ich möchte auch mit dem Gewicht nach unten.  Danke dir. Gruß


----------



## olsche (3. Januar 2023)

Doc MTB schrieb:


> Servus,
> für meine kleine Tochter habe ich jetzt ein neues Bike aufgebaut. Da ich für ein aktuelles VPace in 27,5" keine 2.600EUR ausgeben wollte, habe ich mit gebrauchten Teilen und einigen günstigen Ali- Parts ein gebrauchtes Cube C62 SL Rookie für 1.100EUR gekauft und umgebaut. Schlussendlich bin ich unter 1.900EUR geblieben und hoffe dass meine Tochter lange Freude am Bike hat und es etliche Jahre fahren kann.
> Auf der Waage hatte das Cube mit Rahmengröße XS im Originalzustand 11Kg!
> Nach dem Umbau wiegt das Rad inkl. Pedale und tubeless jetzt 9,4Kg!
> ...


Moin, den Schritt von 24 auf 27,5 hab ich auch bei beiden Kindern gemacht. Hat bei der großen jetzt gute 2 Jahre funktioniert, jetzt kommt ein Stumpjumper in S…


----------



## dinooo (3. Januar 2023)

Das erste von Junior, inzwischen verkauft.


----------

